# NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS CHAMPIONS



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*










Starting this thread off right. :side:


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Week 7 and I'm still alive in the survivor pool. #shocked


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

WOOOO


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*










Sums up pretty much this season


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I appreciate the thread title being about me.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Sidewinder400 said:


> I appreciate the thread title being about me.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh shit, you've gone premium.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*











^ive seen it guys, three times on my rep page is plenty.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Reps to Chrome for


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Stephen A in the silver and blue is great.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

I'm not too sure how the NFL HOF works, except that it's harder to get into than the other sports I believe, but surely WAYNE is guaranteed to get in, right? RIGHT?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Yeah man. Wayne will be in the Hall of Fame. WR take longer to get in than other positions, but Reggie Wayne will get in.

I mean I see him as at LEAST a top 20 WR to ever play the game. Cases can be made he's top 10.



Looking at all time WR STATS, James Lofton is an obviously underrated WR. He amassed 14K yards through late 70s to early 90s. That's impressive considering the era. He was a Bill though, and that Buffalo team was awesome.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

RIP awesome Bills. 



I sort of find it funny that Wayne got the "proving everyone wrong about being able to come back from the ACL tear" story. I dont recall many people doubting him in the first place. :lmao

ACL tears really arent that bad in football compared to the NBA, at least not in this day and age. Hardly career threatening anymore.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Baltimore Ravens: Kings in the North 

inb4 CLAIRVOYANT CASH


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Baltimore Ravens: Kings in the North
> 
> inb4 CLAIRVOYANT CASH


Hello there good friend. Looking forward for the Ravens visit to the Jungle in a couple of weeks.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

₵A$H®;40738057 said:


> Hello there good friend. Looking forward for the Ravens visit to the Jungle in a couple of weeks.





Yea, Flacco might throw for 7 TD's in the first half against Cinci.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Do you guys think Marvin Harrison is a first ballot HOF? Should be imo, but I'm not sure he will be since Carter ended up not being.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

I'd say Reed, Monk, Carter, were all better than marvin, and none were first ballot


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

I don't think Harrison is first ballot either. He'll get in though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

He was rejected on his first ballot for the most recent HOF induction, although he was a finalist.

I suspect he'll get in next year on his second ballot.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

It takes awhile for recievers to get in and probably longer for those guys since Peyton was there QB and some could argue Peyton made those guys better than they were.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



DashingRKO said:


> Sums up pretty much this season


:lmao :lmao :lmao

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Niners take the first quarter of Monday Night Football off but CRUSH (Lana/Rusev voice) the Rams anyway.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



DesolationRow said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Niners take the first quarter of Monday Night Football off but CRUSH (Lana/Rusev voice) the Rams anyway.


:mj 

Only the Rams...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*










For Deso


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

:garrett


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Vontaze was fined 25K for his "dirty play" against the Panthers. At least he wasn't suspended...



> "Yeah, I was" surprised, Jones said. "Because there was no flag. And Vontaze plays with great emotions and I don't think he should have been fined $25,000 for it.
> 
> "It is what it is. Vontaze will take that one on the chin. He can't change the way he plays."


At least Pacman says something that makes sense for a change. It's football. It's fucking football. Stop trying to pussify everything NFL. It's bad enough that "targeting" rule is in there. Let guys play however they see fit to win.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

₵A$H®;40774322 said:


> Vontaze was fined 25K for his "dirty play" against the Panthers. At least he wasn't suspended...
> 
> 
> 
> At least Pacman says something that makes sense for a change. It's football. It's fucking football. Stop trying to pussify everything NFL. It's bad enough that "targeting" rule is in there. Let guys play however they see fit to win.




You're such an idiot. The dude tried breaking the guys ankle. Hold on let me go to your house and you lay there pinned down by 2 other guys and let me break your fucking ankle. Get off of the Bengals dicks. They suck. The only orange rocket that is good for you is the one you take up your ass every night.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Sidewinder400 said:


> You're such an idiot. The dude tried breaking the guys ankle. Hold on let me go to your house and you lay there pinned down by 2 other guys and let me break your fucking ankle. Get off of the Bengals dicks. They suck. The only orange rocket that is good for you is the one you take up your ass every night.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Sidewinder400 said:


> You're such an idiot. The dude tried breaking the guys ankle. Hold on let me go to your house and you lay there pinned down by 2 other guys and let me break your fucking ankle. Get off of the Bengals dicks. They suck. The only orange rocket that is good for you is the one you take up your ass every night.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

SW went off the rails a bit but he's right. Guys get hurt enough on accidental plays/freak plays (like Cruz). Don't need players trying to hurt the opponent on purpose. It's very unsportsmanlike and bad form. He got lucky he only got that. If he gets caught again he probably will get something.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



₵A$H®;40774322 said:


> Vontaze was fined 25K for his "dirty play" against the Panthers. At least he wasn't suspended...
> 
> 
> 
> At least Pacman says something that makes sense for a change. It's football. It's fucking football. Stop trying to pussify everything NFL. It's bad enough that "targeting" rule is in there. Let guys play however they see fit to win.


If the roles were reversed and a Panthers player was putting ankle-locks on Bengals players, you'd be on here calling for them to be suspended.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Burfict also concussed KB on an illegal hit. The fuck does this guy have against Carolina? :drake1


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



₵A$H®;40774322 said:


> Vontaze was fined 25K for his "dirty play" against the Panthers. At least he wasn't suspended...
> 
> 
> 
> At least Pacman says something that makes sense for a change. It's football. It's fucking football. Stop trying to pussify everything NFL. It's bad enough that "targeting" rule is in there. Let guys play however they see fit to win.


this one of the worst posts ive ever seen in this section and i had the pleasure of arguing with tjchurch on where nfl fine money goes.


Intentionally trying to hurt other players after the play is dirty as fuck and makes that player a pussy for trying to hurt a guy after the play while he's on the ground. :kobe


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



SUPERCAM DA GOD said:


> The fuck does this guy have against Carolina? :drake1


He probably doesn't like "North" being excluded from their team name. And he hates Panthers. You know... Since he's a Bengal and all...

You get the drift...


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

₵A$H®;40785250 said:


> He probably doesn't like "North" being excluded from their team name. And he hates Panthers. You know... Since he's a Bengal and all...
> 
> You get the drift...



Hur hur hur.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This little fuccboi Vontaze.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Stax Classic said:


> For Deso


It's beautiful... : :mark:



₵A$H®;40774322 said:


> Vontaze was fined 25K for his "dirty play" against the Panthers. At least he wasn't suspended...
> 
> 
> 
> At least Pacman says something that makes sense for a change. It's football. It's fucking football. Stop trying to pussify everything NFL. It's bad enough that "targeting" rule is in there. Let guys play however they see fit to win.


Yeah, no. "Let guys play" is a world apart from "let guys intentionally aim to injure their opponents with no repercussions."


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

just traded Calvin off my fantasy team. C'mon injury, be bad so I don't look like an idiot!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Who did you get for him?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

6-0 in fantasy, the only football not breaking my heart so far this young season.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Week 7 predictions

Battle of the Byes: PHI over TB

NYJ @ NE: NE
ATL @ BAL: BAL
MIN @ BUF: BUF
MIA @ CHI: CHI
NO @ DET: DET
CAR @ GB: GB
CIN @ IND: IND
CLE @ JAX: CLE
SEA @ STL: SEA
TEN @ WAS: TEN
KC @ SD: SD
NYG @ DAL: DAL
AZ @ OAK: AZ
SF @ DEN: DEN
HOU @ PIT: HOU


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

No one talking shit about my boy now, all is quiet on the hater front. Suck mah balls.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Geno looked very ansy on that 2pt conversion.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

After the 1st series I'm like this is gonna be a blowout. After the Jets score over and over and over I'm like we losing this :lol. The defense just looked plain silly at times. 

Brady had an ok game, really interested in what they will do with the running game because they barely ran today. Amendola with the play of the day though :banderas


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*NFL Week 7: :side:*

Hmm Jets are 1-6 but they have had chances to win every single game except for the shutout against SD, they're tough part of their schedule is finally over but it's feeling a little late especially with the Pats kicking up 

The Best TNF game so far, 2 good ones in a row 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Just happy to bank the win. 

There were a lot of bad drops that almost cost NE the game, but in the end it doesn't matter. 

The defense was gashed by the run again. Reminded me of the Miami game. You have to think the Jets win the game if they have a good qb, but again the win is in the bank.

9 days off will be good for the gang. Really impressed with Vereen, and Lafell. Brady played very well, despite his completion %.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Yeah, Edelman and Gronk had 2 big drops, both would have gotten a good chunk and changed the drives. They normally don't drop passes :no:

Still, that Amendola TD pass was wow. Just imagine if they were held to a FG, I thought that's what they were going to get after going from the 3 hardline to the 19. 

Listening to some radio after the game it seems a lot of people would have allowed Brady to go for the 1st down. I would have allowed him to pass and try to end the game that way. I'm sure they have some plays that is close to a guaranteed catch. I never wanna put the game in the defenses hand, if it were the Vrabel, Bruschi, and Harrison years I'd be ok but this Pats D isn't that good.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Jets had a lot of opportunities to score TDs. Against a good offense, NE might have been blown out. Fortunately, they still play in the AFC East.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Sith Rollins said:


> Yeah, Edelman and Gronk had 2 big drops, both would have gotten a good chunk and changed the drives. They normally don't drop passes :no:
> 
> Still, that Amendola TD pass was wow. Just imagine if they were held to a FG, I thought that's what they were going to get after going from the 3 hardline to the 19.
> 
> Listening to some radio after the game it seems a lot of people would have allowed Brady to go for the 1st down. I would have allowed him to pass and try to end the game that way. I'm sure they have some plays that is close to a guaranteed catch. I never wanna put the game in the defenses hand, if it were the Vrabel, Bruschi, and Harrison years I'd be ok but this Pats D isn't that good.


I was ok with it. Had they not gotten the first down the Jets would have have 2 minutes to get into fg range (Folk can hit from 60). They played it smart and the defense let them down playing conservative. But it's over so it's all about the Bears now.

Amendola made a great catch and ran a terrific route for sure. The onside recovery was the cherry on top.

Edelman deserves the benefit of the doubt over anyone this season. Gronk has had drops almost every game. It's something he can't do against top teams.

Pats defense is not bad imo. I think they need some help us front, but the secondary is pretty damn good


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



MrMister said:


> Jets had a lot of opportunities to score TDs. Against a good offense, NE might have been blown out. Fortunately, they still play in the AFC East.


People say this yet they consistently beat the other teams in the league, and every season besides 2012 they have winning records against the NFC

Had the Pats not had some big drops maybe the game isn't that close. It goes both ways. Jets did almost beat the Denver Broncos last week... They lost because the Broncos defense forced TO's. Peyton played worse than Brady did against the D


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

I think Rex is being fucked over. This roster is so, so awful and yet he still makes it competitive. Whoever gets him as a D. coordinator(go for it, Rams) will be happy as fuck.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Kobe. said:


> I think Rex is being fucked over. This roster is so, so awful and yet he still makes it competitive. Whoever gets him as a D. coordinator(go for it, Rams) will be happy as fuck.


Yep. The fact that he got to 2 championship games with Mark Sanchez as the starter speaks volumes about the man.

He is a terrific coach. it's just too bad for him that the Jets have an inept front office.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

I hope Rex gets fired and comes to Chicago like his daddy. The Bears with Rex at Defensive coordinator and Trestman's offense would be spectacular. :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Kobe. said:


> I think Rex is being fucked over. This roster is so, so awful and yet he still makes it competitive. Whoever gets him as a D. coordinator(go for it, Rams) will be happy as fuck.


I will happily have Rex either as the head coach or DC for the Rams. He's a damn good coach and I believe he was set-up to fail this season. I believe the Rams do have a better talented roster than the Jets and especially on offense. I think Rex will also love coaching in the NFC West and facing the Seahawks and Niners twice a year.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



DashingRKO said:


> I will happily have Rex either as the head coach or DC for the Rams. He's a damn good coach and I believe he was set-up to fail this season. I believe the Rams do have a better talented roster than the Jets and especially on offense. I think Rex will also love coaching in the NFC West and facing the Seahawks and Niners twice a year.


That would be a good fit for him. Rams def need to trash their current staff with fire.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Get-The-E-Out said:


> That would be a good fit for him. Rams def need to trash their current staff with fire.


Rams in a 3-4 under Rex :trips5

They just need to improve the secondary a lot.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Legit question, do the Rams even have the right personnel for a 3-4? I thought the best part of their team was the D-line. Can they move a DE to OLB? Just wondering. I know the defense has struggled a bit this year on the line.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Rex is a hell of a defensive mind but the lack of success they've had on offense makes you wonder if he's really cut out to be a HC. Yes he made the CCG with Sanchez twice but in the six years he's been there he's had two shots at franchise QB's and struck out both times. Plus having the likes of Schottey's kid and Marty Mornhinweg as your OC's is questionable at best. I don't think somewhere like St. Louis would be a great fit for him as a HC because their offense is slightly less inept than the Jets. He either should try to find a team with a good offense/bad defense (since he can scheme to make the players better than what they are) or DC for a year or two.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



DashingRKO said:


> Rams in a 3-4 under Rex :trips5
> 
> They just need to improve the secondary a lot.



Juice would be irate imo.

Fisher is a bum. Can't believe he has been coaching this long.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Aidan said:


> Legit question, do the Rams even have the right personnel for a 3-4? I thought the best part of their team was the D-line. Can they move a DE to OLB? Just wondering. I know the defense has struggled a bit this year on the line.


It's true that the Dline was supposed to be the Rams strongest part on this team but they have struggled up front this season. It's strange that when Williams comes back to coach this season, the Dline are barely getting any sacks :lol

Quinn has no sacks this season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Perfect Poster said:


> Rex is a hell of a defensive mind but the lack of success they've had on offense makes you wonder if he's really cut out to be a HC. Yes he made the CCG with Sanchez twice but in the six years he's been there he's had two shots at franchise QB's and struck out both times. Plus having the likes of Schottey's kid and Marty Mornhinweg as your OC's is questionable at best. I don't think somewhere like St. Louis would be a great fit for him as a HC because their offense is slightly less inept than the Jets. He either should try to find a team with a good offense/bad defense (since he can scheme to make the players better than what they are) or DC for a year or two.


neither geno or sanchez are franchise QBs. the Lions QB has failed to develop into anything special as well, that's just as much a knock on him as it is on the coaches. Rex was given bad talent for years while losing players he wanted to keep. They made no move to get Revis when they could have and that would have greatly helped their pathetic secondary. Not giving a coach what he needs to succeed is the GM's fault.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Kobe. said:


> neither geno or sanchez are franchise QBs. the Lions QB has failed to develop into anything special as well, that's just as much a knock on him as it is on the coaches. Rex was given bad talent for years while losing players he wanted to keep. They made no move to get Revis when they could have and that would have greatly helped their pathetic secondary. Not giving a coach what he needs to succeed is the GM's fault.


They traded up to #5 to get Sanchez, so clearly they thought he would be something when they got him. Geno was an early 2nd rounder, so while they may have wanted him to sit around a year before Sanchez got hurt, they clearly made a legitimate investment to get him thinking he could be the guy sooner rather than later. 

I don't see what Stafford has to do with what the Jets have failed to do at developing a QB, but comparing Stafford to the two of them is silly because A) Stafford has developed at least somewhat from his rookie year where he was bad into a league average QB that at times looks better than that and B) there's never been discussions of him being benched for poor play.

Revis is just one player, and defense has never been a problem for the Jets. They've gone out and spent money on guys/traded for assets - Decker, Chris Ivory, CJ2K (even though he's washed up), etc. and only once have they've been even an average offense and that was in 2010, which was a long time ago in football years. After two failed QBs invested into and an offense that has regressed since he's gotten there, it's fair to wonder if he's just a great defensive mind that's a little in over his head as HC.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Aidan said:


> I hope Rex gets fired and comes to Chicago like his daddy. The Bears with Rex at Defensive coordinator and Trestman's offense would be spectacular. :mark:


That would be pretty awesome. While Tucker has got the D playing better this year, I'm still not convinced he's the long-term solution at defensive coordinator. And yeah, the father-son thing would be cool as well.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

I still love Rex but he's done. The fans will be ensuring it. Idzik should be on the hot seat as well but I suspect he'll be given a chance to see out his plan with his own HC.

Rex has been absolutely fucked over with terrible QB's and worse GM's. I hope he has success wherever he ends up and I hope it's as a HC.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Holy shit, the Jets traded for Harvin. :drake1



Jay Glazer said:


> BREAKING: The JETS have just agreed with Seattle to a trade sending WR Percy Harvin to NY for conditional pick. FOX SPORTS has learned.
> 
> https://twitter.com/JayGlazer/status/523223476086525952


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What the fuck?!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Ummmm what and why would Seattle do that?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Goodness. Harvin surely hates life right now.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Seattle must be trying to save money or something, I just don't understand it unless there's some behind the scenes stuff going on and Harvin pissed Seattle off.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

well the seahawks are definitely not repeating this year. :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Schefty said that they thought he's not a fit there: 


> Seahawks traded WR Percy Harvin to Jets, as @JayGlazer reported. Seattle felt Harvin was not a fit there.
> https://twitter.com/AdamSchefter/status/523225778117681153


Even still, trading him for what appears to be a conditional mid-round pick after giving up a first + other picks for him and giving him a massive contract seems odd.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

LOLOLOL

wow


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

#nextmanup


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

this is pretty damn surprising.

Harvin has to be seen as a disappointment, even tho he had the SB return


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

This seems even more odd since Tate is gone, as well. Who are their WRs now? Baldwin and Kearse? I know they drafted a WR in the 2nd (I think) but still...


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



SUPERCAM DA GOD said:


> This seems even more odd since Tate is gone, as well. Who are their WRs now? Baldwin and Kearse? I know they drafted a WR in the 2nd (I think) but still...


Richardson, who hasn't done much in the season but had a good training camp.


cray


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

mid round pick lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

"The Minnesota Vikings traded Harvin to the Seattle Seahawks on March 11, 2013 in exchange for a first and seventh-round draft pick in 2013, and a third-round draft pick in 2014. Immediately after the Seahawks acquired Harvin, they signed him to a new six-year, $67 million contract with $25.5 million guaranteed."

lel. I mean he was a pretty big contributor in the SB game but to think they gave up this much for him and then a year later trade him for a middle round pick is pretty shocking


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Keep in mind John Idzik has history with the Seahawks, so it's two franchises that theoretically are being genuine about scratching each other's backs.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

:what?

Yeah this is quite surprising.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

In all honesty it was a smart move for salary cap purposes. 


Although they should have done it after the season perhaps

Carroll def has balls though and it sends a message


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

So bizarre. 

If he stays healthy, he'll be a great addition and should make the offense fun to watch if nothing else. It's the Jets though. He'll probably retire with a concussion in week 9.

Idzik trying to get the fans onside for when the inevitable offseason clear out comes.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Decker and Harvin are a pretty nice WR duo. Now, developing a quarterback.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



RyanPelley said:


> Decker and Harvin are a pretty nice WR duo. Now, developing a quarterback.


Yeah and he brings speed which we so desperately lack.

Decker, Harvin, Kerley, Amaro, Ivory. Some very nice pieces there if someone can get them the ball. It should help Geno, but still no way he's the starter next season.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Yeah and he brings speed which we so desperately lack.
> 
> Decker, Harvin, Kerley, Amaro, Ivory. Some very nice pieces there if someone can get them the ball. It should help Geno, but still no way he's the starter next season.


BRING BACK SANCHEZ.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

As a Pats fan this sucks.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

This will be the 3rd team he play for in 3 years. Might be a chemistry thing or other issues we're unaware of. Nonetheless, Jets got a steal.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Jets should probably tank and draft a QB in the 1st round next year. Don't think Geno is the long-term answer.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Didn't see this Harvin trade coming. But I bet Pete Carroll's got something cooked up. Either that or he just felt like making a stupid mistake.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Too much weed. Had to get the kid away from the place.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

The Vikings ultimately got the better deal in the trade with Seattle considering they drafted Xavier Rhodes and Jerick Mckinnon with two of the picks they received and Percy Harvin is no longer with Seattle.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

They also shipped the 3rd pick as part of the Patterson trade up


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

I wasn't aware of the Patterson connection to the trade. That makes the trade even more lopsided than before.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



₵A$H®;40846930 said:


> This will be the 3rd team he play for in 3 years. Might be a chemistry thing or other issues we're unaware of. Nonetheless, Jets got a steal.


Seems like I was right.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000412483/article/why-did-the-seahawks-trade-percy-harvin-to-the-jets?campaign=Facebook_atn_rosenthal



> Rapoport reports that Harvin was not the easiest player to deal with in the locker room, and the Seahawks were in the market to deal him for "several weeks." The off-field issues are not a new story. The Vikings had numerous documented problems with Harvin during his four seasons there, including him badmouthing quarterback Christian Ponder. NFL Media's Albert Breer reports that Harvin's "anger management issues" followed him to Seattle.
> 
> Rapoport reports that Harvin was difficult for offensive coordinator Darrell Bevell to integrate into the Seahawks' offense. He's not your average receiver that runs the entire route tree and can get open on his own. Seattle had to scheme plays to get him the ball, and they were struggling to do so. Pete Carroll and Schneider run a tight program and Harvin apparently didn't get with it.


Seattle will be fine without him. They have a winning formula now and they don't need distractions. That's Rex Ryan's problem now. Rex and Harvin are a perfect match. I'm sure they can't wait to _tear it up_ in New York.



> Cincinnati Bengals linebacker Vontaze Burfict will appeal his $25,000 fine.


Took him long enough. I hope he's successful.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



₵A$H®;40846930 said:


> This will be the 3rd team he play for in 3 years. Might be a chemistry thing or other issues we're unaware of. .


 heard he was a pain in the ass to deal with.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

^lel, cash is in favour of people getting injured and hurt.

none of the seahawk players seem to happy about the trade. :toomanykobes


im also legitimately surprised this wasnt the colts. probably would have been if not for that contract. :deandre


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



SUPER NINTENDO CHALMERS said:


> heard he was a pain in the ass to deal with.


Apparently Seattle catered their offensive schemes for him so he can contribute. Makes sense because imo he's best used for special teams. Shame... Now he's moving from a contender to a circus.



Kobe. said:


> ^lel, cash is in favour of people getting injured and hurt.


I was looking for you LUCK. Are you ready to cry on Sunday as well? I wanna see those tears.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Harvin deal; Definitely a shock to me. Jets are building a nice little offense, still a ways to go if Geno doesn't improve but they're getting there. I don't watch them every week but a lot of times I do I notice two, good, things mainly about the guy and that's: He stands tall in the pocket and he seems to scan the field instead of staring down his targets. The TD last night which was negated by holding is a perfect example. The bad; Consistency is one of his major issues. He'll look good on a drive or a few snaps and then shitty. He isn't consistent and his mechanics are wobbly a lot of times and it actually looks like he's a different QB in that respect a lot of times which is really bad. He also has to take off more. A lot of people had that misconception that Geno was a scrambler in college but he wasn't; at all. He does have the wheels to make plays on the ground however and in this early stage of his career he'd be well suited to make more of those sort of plays to help his team out more. 

On the Patsies front: I wasn't high on their run game before Ridley's injury and now after they're doomed for more struggles. They're going to win a bunch of games because of Tommy being Tommy and Billy Boy's great coaching but it'll be their biggest flaw come playoff time. The OL has struggled and not only did they lose their best RB in Ridley but he was their best blocking back, something that Vereen has struggled with in his career so far. A gutsy, solid win but it was ugly and I think it's just the beginning. The crappy run defense was bad before Mayo and that will also get a lot worse. 



Aidan said:


> Legit question, do the Rams even have the right personnel for a 3-4? I thought the best part of their team was the D-line. Can they move a DE to OLB? Just wondering. I know the defense has struggled a bit this year on the line.


The Rams got rid of Rob Ryan after only 5 days pretty much because he wanted the 3-4 but just to entertain the option:

You need to get a legit nose guard before you even think about doing anything when it comes to going to a 3-4. Brockers and Langford aren't heavy enough to move over center either. They can easily become ends in a 3-4 though I believe with Quinn moving to OLB. He did play the position at UNC so it'd be a pretty natural move. It's not rare to see ends moving back and even linebackers moving up. Big Johnny's nephew James isn't strong enough to play inside as a LB'er in the scheme imo. Ogletree would be better fitted there as he played in UGA's 304 for many years in college however. There's a big difference in LBing in the 3-4 as opposed to the 4-3. It'll take a few drafts and off season moves for them to do it, for any team to do it and have success. 

Just look at Dallas. The Cowboys made the switch to the 4-3 I think it was last year and we're seeing now how it's paying dividends. Still not an elite one of even really top half but they look a lot more like a defense than what they were putting out there in recent seasons, next year they will be even better after another year drafting for the scheme. I'd say it takes a good 2 drafts and FA signings to really get what you want as your core and then maybe an extra 3rd for it to all come together, not that it can't be done much sooner with success.

Most teams, the good ones, are able to also play a variety of fronts throughout the year but only a few can do it with major success.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Seattle getting weaker? :dance3



Irish Jet said:


> Yeah and he brings speed which we so desperately lack.
> 
> Decker, Harvin, Kerley, Amaro, Ivory. Some very nice pieces there if someone can get them the ball.


:johnny

DO IT


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

I'm leaning SF in the NFC atm. They're getting Aldon, Bowman, and the boys back.

They just need Kaep to not turn the ball over, and maybe give Frank Gore more carries.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Ok, now the Jets can find out about Geno. Probably should draft a QB next year though:side:

Harvin seems like a boom or bust player now. And when he's busting, he's also destroying the locker room.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

So from what I'm reading some of the Seahawk players are pissed about Harvin getting traded, Marshawn Lynch reportedly was initially refusing to get on the team bus to go to St. Louis because of how outraged he was.

So much for trading him to improve the locker room environment.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

said that yesterday. these "sources" are a load of shit, people just buy whatever is first reported without thinking even a little about it. harvin won a superbowl with them, bonds are formed even in that short time, and a team that wants to win this badly wont take kindly to move that is essentially hoping for addition by subtraction.


btw harvin wanting a bigger role in the passing game is justifiable seeing as their passing game is a joke. they would never even send him long.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Harvin punched Tate and Baldwin and reportedly


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



₵A$H®;40855394 said:


> Took him long enough. I hope he's successful.


Burfict is starting to worry me. He had enough of a reputation coming into the league, and he has been penalized fairly often since then. I also know I wasn't happy with what I saw from the Carolina game. IMO he should be happy as hell he wasn't suspended, apologize for playing too aggressive "in the moment" or whatever excuse he wants to give, and just move on from there. The fact that he and the coaches are pretending that nothing happened is pretty bad to me.

But this is just a symptom of the larger problem, which is the coaches have little control or influence over what happens on the field. Which unfortunately is the hallmark of a Marvin Lewis coached team. This whole season is beginning to make me sick.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Had Burfict played against NE I don't think Gronk would be playing again this season


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Get-The-E-Out said:


> Had Burfict played against NE I don't think Gronk would be playing again this season


I almost want to give him the benefit of the doubt and say he is trying to set an example of hard-nosed, aggressive play for his teammates, but I can't legitimately make excuses for playing in a way that threatens to cause actual physical harm to others. I hope he is not that stupid. Goddamn this is a frustrating team to be a fan of.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Pratchett said:


> Burfict is starting to worry me. He had enough of a reputation coming into the league, and he has been penalized fairly often since then. I also know I wasn't happy with what I saw from the Carolina game. IMO he should be happy as hell he wasn't suspended, apologize for playing too aggressive "in the moment" or whatever excuse he wants to give, and just move on from there. The fact that he and the coaches are pretending that nothing happened is pretty bad to me.
> 
> But this is just a symptom of the larger problem, which is the coaches have little control or influence over what happens on the field. Which unfortunately is the hallmark of a Marvin Lewis coached team. This whole season is beginning to make me sick.


Ever since he played at Arizona State he gets a bad rep because of how he plays. Others might have a problem with him, but he doesn't bother me. He tries his hardest on every play and that's what the Bengals defense always needed. That's why he's the captain. Seems like the team has his back and I do too.

But I agree with you about Marv. Fuck that guy. I gave up on him 8 years ago. I just love how he seems so upbeat and giggles at every game post game & etc. You never hear him raise his voice with intensity, no nothing ( unlike a John Harbaugh, Mike Tomlin, etc... ). He's like the Gingerbread Man. He's not a leader of men. Once again, he's just somebody who we just have to deal with until either him or Brown retire. We're 3-1-1 and still in first place in the North. They're alright so far. Still plenty of football to be played.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Get-The-E-Out said:


> Harvin punched Tate and Baldwin and reportedly


Convenient character assassination once the guy is gone just like Dwight Howard and DeSean Jackson got from their previous teams. Not impressed with how my team has handled this situation.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

^exactly.


cash youre becoming pryme tyme.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Whatever happened to pryme tyme?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

I remember he was talking shit about the Bengals jerseys. That's the only time we crossed paths. And he made a weird comment in the FIFA World Cup Soccer thread months ago and he was banned for awhile :lol. That's the last time I saw him on here.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Do the pro-Harvin people ITT really think Seattle would essentially burn all those draft picks if Percy wasn't a problem? Seems incredibly unlikely.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*NFL Week 7: :side:*

Just not a fan of him getting buried here on the way out. Every sports team has in house altercations especially a physical game like gridiron football.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Inb4 Cutler traded for a 14th round draft pick cause he beat the shit out of Forte.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Thanks for not canning Marv and promoting the DC Bengals


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Stax Classic said:


> Thanks for not canning Marv and promoting the DC Bengals


You got Jay Gruden though. And we were happy to see him leave. On the plus side, you have an owner that is willing to fire an unsuccessful head coach. Come to think of it, every other team in the league has an owner like that.  nvm


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

White top, gray bottom today. Horrendous.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Well at least the Seahawks apparently tried to get more for Harvin. They tried for Julius Thomas and Jordan Cameron.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Seattle's GM is that guy in Fantasy Football that tries to trade you Joe Flacco for Peyton Manning.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Hoping NE picks up a LB'er. I'm not gonna say they looked so bad last week against the run because Mayo wasn't there. They looked even worse against the Phins rush. But they could still use some help, and relying on Skinner to play that big a role is asking for a lot.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

If Doug Baldwin is on anyone's waiver, I suggest you pick him up. Wilson will be looking in his direction a lot more since Harvin is gone. And Brian Hoyer is another good pickup. Jacksonville, Oakland, & Tampa Bay. Good stability for 3 weeks at least.

6-0 in my fantasy :cheer


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



₵A$H®;40898706 said:


> If Doug Baldwin is on anyone's waiver, I suggest you pick him up. Wilson will be looking in his direction a lot more since Harvin is gone. And Brian Hoyer is another good pickup. Jacksonville, Oakland, & Tampa Bay. Good stability for 3 weeks at least.
> 
> 6-0 in my fantasy :cheer


I picked him up in 1 of my league's. Couldn't believe he was still there.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Pratchett said:


> You got Jay Gruden though. And we were happy to see him leave. On the plus side, you have an owner that is willing to fire an unsuccessful head coach. Come to think of it, every other team in the league has an owner like that.  nvm


washington got gruden. i dont see much wrong with him either, you bengal fans just deflect way too much blame away from your players. it isnt gruden's fault that dalton is shit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Gruden OC'ed Dalton to his best season didn't he?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Panthers are garbage


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*NFL Week 7: :side:*

:ti THE PANTHERS ARE WHO WE THOUGHT THEY WERE.


The Harvin effect making Seattle lose to St. Louis right now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Sidewinder400 said:


> :ti THE PANTHERS ARE WHO WE THOUGHT THEY WERE.
> 
> 
> The Harvin effect making Seattle lose to St. Louis right now.
> ...


Still beat the Bears. :dance2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

SUPERCAM DA GOD said:


> Still beat the Bears. :dance2




The Bears are more over rated than the Panthers. As a Bears fan even I know this.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/11727394/if-no-trade-percy-harvin-was-cut-seattle-seahawks


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

That trick play by the Rams.

:banderas


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Sometimes I think the Panthers really care about me. Then there's days like today when they show up drunk and hit me.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*










Worst game I've seen in quite some time. Just hurry up and end it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/40219234-post3737.html

Cash prediction: *Oct 19	@Indianapolis - 42-20	*



₵A$H®;40855882 said:


> I was looking for you LUCK. Are you ready to cry on Sunday as well? I wanna see those tears.


HA. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. HA*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

At a funeral showing... missing the BengaLOLs getting bitch slapped.

T-Rich looks great I assume from stats.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Trent has been amazing. We've dominated a lot more than the score/stats suggest. absolute 100% domination, especially by our defense.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Dalton 13-28 87 Yds. :ti Did the Bengals try to injure anyone on purpose yet?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*NFL Week 7: :side:*

I'm watching the both Bears and Packers games right now. Being a Bears fan, I want them to go all the way. Being a rational Bears fan, I know they won't. Having said that I'd rather either the Packers or Lions go all the way than the Vikings. Nobody in the NFC North likes Vikings except for Vikings fans. 

Also, did anyone notice how OVER John Kuhn is with the crowd? :booklel


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Bengals were undefeated then :brady2 :cam :luck happened :lol. Dalton has been atrocious, as well as the rest of the team. He's getting guys killed, they are dropping balls and just seem like they didn't show up at all. Colts D isn't that good to have the Bengals looking like kittens.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Ah, there's the Mel Tucker defense we all know and love, making Ryan Tannehill look like a Pro Bowler. Offense has been bad too with multiple turnovers and not getting much yardage, though the Dolphins D deserves credit for that.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Hooooly shit the Seahawks just got hosed. It looked like to me that Seattle recovered the fumble but the refs gave it the the Rams and didn't even review it. They'll be talking about this one all day tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

It's still a young football season. And tbf, the injury bug had hit us hard. But no excuse to put up a goose egg today. Just unacceptable.

At least the Brownies are going to loose to the Jags :lmao


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Congrats Rams.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

The Bungals haven't won a game since Cash's BIG 14-2 PROCLAMATION :ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

I feel like those predictions are going to haunt Cash all season. :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Super Sonic said:


> Congrats Rams.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Good game :agree:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Da da da da da GO PACK GO :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

:lmao That's just like the Browns to take one step forward on one Sunday and 14 steps backwards on the next. But it's like I said before: we're still in the transition phase from "same old Browns" to "a good NFL team." Next Sunday's game against Oakland needs to be treated like a "do or die" game for us. No more of this "shooting ourselves in the foot" horseshit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Sith Rollins said:


> Bengals were undefeated then :brady2 :cam :luck happened :lol. Dalton has been atrocious, as well as the rest of the team. He's getting guys killed, they are dropping balls and just seem like they didn't show up at all. *Colts D isn't that good to have the Bengals looking like kittens.*


dont talk about our defense as if it's nothing. :kobe


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

I'm pretty sure he didn't say it's nothing UDFK. Do you only ever speak in extremes lulz.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Bengals are never going to get respect until they win a playoff game. Them losing today didn't surprise me. Them losing by almost 30 didn't surprise me. I don't buy them as a legit contender and won't until they prove otherwise.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Matthew Stafford the comeback kid :mark: 

His stats didn't really show how he played today. The 2nd pick was all on the TE for not catching it, and he was doing a lot of taking what they were giving him. No Calvin or Ebron really takes away their ability to go long, but hopefully Fuller has a little coming out party now. Always will take wins with Calvin getting some needed rest. Hopefully he sits out the next two weeks (ATL and a bye) and the Lions can have a nice 6-2 first half.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Yeah the INT near the goal line was definitely not on Stafford. I left Detroit for dead and was really surprised when I checked back a bit later. Great win for them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



JM said:


> I'm pretty sure he didn't say it's nothing UDFK. Do you only ever speak in extremes lulz.


No, but like any fan I'd rather have my team get some credit for shutting a team out rather than pointing to the other team's faults.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Yeah any shut out in the NFL is great. I watched most of that game. Colts were laying big hits and flying all over the field.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



MrMister said:


> Yeah the INT near the goal line was definitely not on Stafford. I left Detroit for dead and was really surprised when I checked back a bit later. Great win for them.


You weren't the only one and if this was the old regime they may have been. Best thing I can say about Caldwell is that he's a professional and doesn't get too sapped up into the moment. Even when they scored the GW TD all he did was raise his hands up and barely cracked a smile. Definitely needed after Schwartz and his bust a nut over any big play mentality.

Also Stafford was mic'd up for the game :mark: If anyone's seen the games vs. Cleveland and Dallas (two comebacks that were also awesome) I'm sure it'll be a treat.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Perfect Poster said:


> all he did was raise his hands up and barely cracked a smile.


He smiled? That's surprising!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

caldwell taking loses instead of a perfect season makes him awful


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Colts D is the first since 1992 to allow only 1 third down conversion in three straight games. Boner.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Congrats to the team that beat the Bengals for scoring more points than they did. Much obliged.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

*Everyone gather 'round we are going to have an after game prayer circle for the Bengals.



AMEN*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Bengals :lel


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



RyanPelley said:


> He smiled? That's surprising!


He smiled as much as he could. Looked like it hurt when he did.



Kobe. said:


> caldwell taking loses instead of a perfect season makes him awful


He's an improvement over Schwartz, so I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for screwing up my survivor leagues seahawks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



DarkStark said:


> *Everyone gather 'round we are going to have an after game prayer circle for the Bengals.
> 
> 
> 
> AMEN*


Even God isn't powerful enough to save this team. :headbang


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Pratchett said:


> Even God isn't powerful enough to save this team. :headbang


*They are about as good as I thought they would be. Injuries have really hurt but they still have Dalton so I wasn't expecting much.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

dalton isnt helping on the injuries front by trying to get his receivers killed.


hue jackson is awful btw. all those screen fails...over and over and over again. lol @ the bengal fans that blamed Gruden for Dalton being awful. it was the opposite.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



DarkStark said:


> *Everyone gather 'round we are going to have an after game prayer circle for the Bengals.
> 
> 
> 
> AMEN*


do a satanic ritual instead offering dalton as the sacrifice imo. satan may or may not help, but at least dalton is gone. you win regardless. :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Can Satan reach one that has no soul? Seems like his work is done.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Three shutouts already this season. I love it as they're a perverted pleasure of mine and glad to see more than last year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Chief fg :mark: :mark: :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

CHIEFS!!! :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*










:lel


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Leave those poor Raider fans alone.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

*<---- Raiders fan 2020 is where it's at!*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

so how do chicago fans feel about their team right now? as in, how do you fix it/would you prefer just a straight up rebuild.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Some weird games today, what the fuck is going wit the Bengals and Seahawks today? Hell Chargers lose at home to the Chiefs, you guys are better than that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

hoho KC is pretty good. Plus that's a big rivalry.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

and bengals are not better than that as long as :dalton is around.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Dallas :mark: Romo :mark: :romo2


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I wonder what was CASH's score prediction for that Bengals vs Colts game.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Arcade said:


> I wonder what was CASH's score prediction for that Bengals vs Colts game.


42-20 Bungles :ti


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Arcade said:


> I wonder what was CASH's score prediction for that Bengals vs Colts game.


Bengals- 49, Colts- 5.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

LOLBROWNS. Just looked at the scores. Been at work all day.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

fun fact: bengals got less first downs today, 5, than the amount of tds that cash predicted them to score, 6.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Jesus Christ. Peyton's 1 TD away from breaking the record and it's only the 1st quarter.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Kobe. said:


> so how do chicago fans feel about their team right now? as in, how do you fix it/would you prefer just a straight up rebuild.


I'd give Trestman and the coaches on the offensive side one more chance next year, as despite the turnovers, the offense is still pretty good for the most part. On defense though, I'd send Mel Tucker and the rest of the defensive staff packing. Then, I'd hire Rex Ryan as the DC and allow him to fill out the staff on that side of the ball. Then go defense-heavy in the draft and maybe draft a project QB in the 2nd or 3rd round to groom behind Cutler, as I have doubts about him being the long-term solution in Chicago.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Was at work for the Panthers today. Had the game DVR'd and was going to watch when I got home. Friend texted me saying "lol panthers looking good today". Saved me a few hours of pain. :side:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Yay! Peyton did it, everybody!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Wow, congrats to eyton2 on the record. 509 and counting is crazy.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNINGMANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNINGMANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNINGMANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNINGMANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNINGMANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNINGMANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNINGMANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNINGMANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNINGMANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNINGMANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNINGMANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNINGMANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNINGMANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNINGMANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNINGMANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNINGMANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNINGMANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNINGMANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNINGMANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNINGMANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNINGMANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNINGMANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNINGMANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNINGMANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING MANNING


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

That is quite the accomplishment by Manning, but as a Pack homer, a salty part of me would like to point out that Manning has been the benefactors of numerous good fortunes both talent wise and in the last several years rule wise that Favre certainly didn't have the luxury in receiving. Shoot I sound like Skip Bayless haha.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Good win for the Packers today, they've definitely turned things around after a slow start to the season.

Congrats to Peyton on breaking the record.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Grats to Peyton, but there is no question nobody has consistently had the weapons he has had.

3 td's to 4 picks in 3 sb's and 3 td's to 7 picks in the 2006 sb run really hurt him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

KAep kills me.

He's so fucking bad.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Trade Kaep!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

I really cannot tell if this stupid fucking team is going to make the playoffs or not.

Which is embarrassing, because on talent, I still think we're better than the current 1st place Cards.

But you wouldn't fucking know it when the games start.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

I think that is a highly biased opinion, mikey.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Thought this would be a good, competitive contest but boy was I wrong. :deandre


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Bout to lose my first fantasy matchup thanks to both Thomas's

6-1:shaq

ps. please at least score the last touchdowns with Hillman, Sanders, or Welker please


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

In the 49ers defense (pun intended), they are missing at least Willis, Bowman and Aldon Smith, and that is what I notice I dont follow this team that close. Depending on where you argue Justin Smith, that is arguably their three best or three of the four best players on their defense and all are all pro players. Just pointing that out. On a side note, anytime I watch the 49ers on tv I hear commentators giddy over how Kaepernick has "improved so much". Guy seems to be the exact same qb with the exact same tendencies and pros/cons to me every time.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Even with those three players, Broncos still would kick their ass


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

who are they missing on offense? if it's noone then they wouldnt have won anyways.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks like Niners are missing their QB too.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

they're missing 2/5ths of their outstanding OL. An OL that pushes shit, and allows their run game to do work. Which masks how shitty Kaep is.

Cards are a good team, not a great team. Their defense is great. Their offense? Come on now. I don't see superstars on it. They're not worldbeaters. 

Then again...neither are the 49ers. :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

cards offense is better than the niners offense and the cards passing attack is a lot better than the niners'. palmer can actually be in a shootout. he's not elite, but he's more than an adequate passer.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Arizona offense is worse than I thought. They're almost dead last in YPG, and middle of the pack in PPG. Worse than the 49ers in both categories, btw. 

They're outperforming their production right now. That's something that corrects itself eventually. Maybe it won't happen until the postseason, but I just don't see the Cards as a legit contender unless that offense starts putting out some production.

No qualms on Palmer being better than Kaep. Kaep is shit.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Mikey Damage said:


> they're missing 2/5ths of their outstanding OL. An OL that pushes shit, and allows their run game to do work. Which masks how shitty Kaep is.
> 
> Cards are a good team, not a great team. Their defense is great. Their offense? Come on now. I don't see superstars on it. They're not worldbeaters.
> 
> Then again...neither are the 49ers. :side:


tbf, Denver is one of the best at run defense. They don't allow much with Pot Roast in the middle clogging the lane. You guys may have had a little more success with your full O-Line, but I wouldn't bet it would have been too much more.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

I wasn't trying to say the full OL would make the difference up. But it'd be nice to be fully fit out there.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Mikey Damage said:


> Arizona offense is worse than I thought. They're almost dead last in YPG, and middle of the pack in PPG. Worse than the 49ers in both categories, btw.
> 
> They're outperforming their production right now. That's something that corrects itself eventually. Maybe it won't happen until the postseason, but I just don't see the Cards as a legit contender unless that offense starts putting out some production.
> 
> No qualms on Palmer being better than Kaep. Kaep is shit.


Youre aware that they had Stanton, a backup qb, in for half their games, right? including the game they beat the niners in.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Mikey Damage said:


> I wasn't trying to say the full OL would make the difference up. But it'd be nice to be fully fit out there.


For sure dude I hear ya. It was rough for Denver with its injuries last year, so I know all about them. Our defense was patched up with duct tape with all the injuries we had. San Fran once they recover from some of there injuries and Smith returns will be a force. If Arizona starts losing some you guys honestly should probably win the division since Seattle looks mediocre at best.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Is Carson Palmer an elite QB and I didn't hear the news? 

What exactly are we arguing here? If the Cards are going to the Super Bowl? You can take them. I'll take the NFC field.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

YES I SURVIVED!!

7-0 fantasy:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

:dez

:romo

de:mark

:garrett


DeMarco Murray is the only running back in NFL history to gain 100+ yards in each of the first seven games of a season.


This offensive line is quite good.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

It's been a weird season. I'd be surprised if Denver didn't win the AFC. From the NFC it could be like 1 of 6 teams.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

we lost to the broncos by 7 on the road and beat them last year at home. Dont count out the team with all the LUCK in the world.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*










:sodone


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

^:lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Colts currently have the #1 offense and the #3 defense. plz keep this ridiculousness up. :mark:



> Entering Sunday's game, Indianapolis had sent five or more pass-rushers on 86 plays this season, according to ESPN Stats & Information. That's 20 plays more than the league average of 66 in which defenses have sent five or more players to rush quarterbacks.


keep blitzing too. :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

*The last team in the NFL to lose a game might not win another. I wonder if that's ever happened.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



MrMister said:


> :dez
> 
> :romo
> 
> ...


:lol Superlative statistic. That Cowboys offensive line is legitimate. 

...Meanwhile, the 49ers' offensive line was hopeless against both the rush and run defense of the Broncos. Then there was the whole Peyton Manning matter on the other side of the football with which to contend. Niners needed to employ some thaumaturgy to pull this one out and they were not up to the task. 

...I would like to thank the St. Louis Rams for their hard work and dedication, resulting in their victory over the Seahawks. Six short days after losing to the Niners, the Rams continue with their benevolence, upsetting Seattle. Both the "fake punt return" and fake punt, period, are highlights of this week of NFL action. 

Rest easy, Seahawks fans. You may miss Percy Harvin right now, but Geno Smith will miss him for the rest of the year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

INB4 crippling injury to Demarco / Garrett runs him into the ground and he is never the same


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Kobe. said:


> we lost to the broncos by 7 on the road and beat them last year at home. Dont count out the team with all the LUCK in the world.


I don't really think the Colts have the defense to do it. Luck is good but he makes a lot of bad throws that end in picks.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

DarkStark said:


> *The last team in the NFL to lose a game might not win another. I wonder if that's ever happened.*



I had to think about this one... The Bengals?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

I should have dropped the 49ers D this week like I planned to, now I'm gonna lose my 2nd game .

Congrats to Peyton, truly one of the GOATS. He's been putting up insane numbers for years, doesn't even look like he's slowing down too. Could be a record that might not get passed for a long long time. Who so you guys think could break the record from today's crop of QBs? I don't know how many TDs Aaron Rodgers has but he's the only one I can see.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Let's extend a few congratulations to Antonio Brown as well.

Peyton isn't the ONLY guy to break a record this season.

I don't see anyone currently breaking PEYTON's record. Rodgers started too late.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Sith Rollins said:


> I should have dropped the 49ers D this week like I planned to, now I'm gonna lose my 2nd game .
> 
> Congrats to Peyton, truly one of the GOATS. He's been putting up insane numbers for years, doesn't even look like he's slowing down too. Could be a record that might not get passed for a long long time. Who so you guys think could break the record from today's crop of QBs? I don't know how many TDs Aaron Rodgers has but he's the only one I can see.



Aaron Rodgers started too late.

Luck seems to be on a good way, stat wise, but gets sacked too much. Still, currently hes the only one who has a chance.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

All these passing stats will eventually fall because of the way the game is changing. The avg passer rating was 76 in 2001. It's over 90 now. NFL is declining in a big way. What Peyton is doing is impressive, but when you have the rules bent so far in your favor and on top of that you have 4 receivers who would be the #1 guy on most teams you're gonna put up monster stats.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

I'm not really sure he has 4 WRs that would be #1 receivers on most teams. Peyton's receivers have always been a product of him. Sure he's had a few great wide receivers but he's made guys look a whole lot better than they are as well.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



JM said:


> I'm not really sure he has 4 WRs that would be #1 receivers on most teams. Peyton's receivers have always been a product of him. Sure he's had a few great wide receivers but he's made guys look a whole lot better than they are as well.


He does make them look better for sure, but they're all very good.

Thomas was eventually going to be great. I remember him developing in 2011 and that big game in the playoffs. He was picked ahead of Dez.

Welker we all know is very good.

Julius is the one guy we don't know for sure. I think he is a product of great wr's around him leaving him so wide open, and peyton. But the fact is that he is left wide open most games because there are too many guys to cover.

Sanders was good in Pittsburgh with an inept OC. I think he is the 2nd best guy they have. Dude is a baller.


Peyton had Harrison, Wayne in Indy. Both HoF'ers. Dallas Clark as well was terrific. At the end he had Garcon who is doign well with bad qbs in WSH. 


Peyton makes them all better, but he has consistently had the weapons. There is no way in hell he would be raking the way he has been if he was throwing it to weapons like Brady has had for the last few years.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> :sodone


Lmao eyton


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

dallas clark is 110% product of Manning btw. Wayne credits his ridiculous work ethic and amazing route running to Manning, etc. Sanders was never this good on the Steelers either, blaming the OC doesnt work considering that's apart of the what Peyton does to make all his receivers better, he's practically an OC himself.




Get-The-E-Out said:


> I don't really think the Colts have the defense to do it. Luck is good but he makes a lot of bad throws that end in picks.


What about top 3 defense do you not understand? :kobe

We limited the Broncos to 30 points in both games against him, that is very beatable with our offense.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Chiefs can limit the Broncos to under 30. And we have a secondary of Fleming, Smith, Abdullah and Parker. Come on now :kobe


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*NFL Week 7: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



TheJack said:


> Aaron Rodgers started too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Luck seems to be on a good way, stat wise, but gets sacked too much. Still, currently hes the only one who has a chance.



Not necessarily. Rodgers could play into his 40s like Favre did if he stays healthy. Hell, Manning is still going strong at 38 and looks like he could play another few years at a high level. The QB position overall has the older players that stay around for a long time (outside of like Punter/Kicker). RBs and WRs and linemen get knocked consistently, not so much the QB or kicking unit (gotta be aware of dat "roughing" too). So, Rodgers COULD go another 15, and I consider him better than pretty much any QB in the league at the moment. Luck might get up there, Manziel might when he's given a chance, Brady might, Stafford might, Cutler won't :sadpanda but my money's definitely on Rodgers.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Kobe. said:


> dallas clark is 110% product of Manning btw. Wayne credits his ridiculous work ethic and amazing route running to Manning, etc. Sanders was never this good on the Steelers either, blaming the OC doesnt work considering that's apart of the what Peyton does to make all his receivers better, he's practically an OC himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's week 7. the colts giving up 30 points is good? i don't like their chances, maybe I'll be wrong, but I don't see them beating Denver, NE in the playoffs.

As for the rest, I already said he makes receivers better. But when you have 4 studs like that you're gonna put up numbers if you're a good qb. Nobody has the arsenal he does right now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Rodgers currently has like 200-240 TDs. He's not coming close to Peyton's final mark. Peyton still puts up more TDs than these guys so I dont understand why you think theyre going to pass him.



TomahawkJock said:


> Chiefs can limit the Broncos to under 30. And we have a secondary of Fleming, Smith, Abdullah and Parker. Come on now :kobe


and no offense to match them, which was my point. Colts can beat the Broncos if they only score 30, even at home, because we have an offense capable of matching them.


oh and there's that thing about the best way to beat Peyton is by keeping the ball. Guess who has by far the most possession time in the NFL right now?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Dallas Clark showed how good Dallas Clark was once Manning was no longer the guy throwing to him. Was a complete non-factor.

Manning made Brandon Stokely a 1000 yard receiver. We're seeing how much better Manning made Decker.

Thomas is legit awesome. I think Welker always benefited from having Brady and now Manning. Sure he's good but I think think he's elite. 

Sanders is just a burner. If you don't have a QB that throws great balls he's not effective.

Thomas could be another Dallas Clark. Who really knows.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



JM said:


> Dallas Clark showed how good Dallas Clark was once Manning was no longer the guy throwing to him. Was a complete non-factor.
> 
> Manning made Brandon Stokely a 1000 yard receiver. We're seeing how much better Manning made Decker.
> 
> ...




I'd have to disagree with Clark. By the time Peyton left he was over 30 and dind't have the legs he had. I don't think he was ever great. But he was arguably the best 3rd or 4th option in the league.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

^no he wasnt. he was never that good, Manning just always put the ball in the perfect spot. He made Tamme look like a slighty worse version of Clark.



Get-The-E-Out said:


> it's week 7. the colts giving up 30 points is good? i don't like their chances, maybe I'll be wrong, but I don't see them beating Denver, NE in the playoffs.
> 
> As for the rest, I already said he makes receivers better. But when you have 4 studs like that you're gonna put up numbers if you're a good qb. Nobody has the arsenal he does right now.


Its week 7 and we've already faced most of our tough competition. We only have Texans/Pats/Cowboys left that really pose a threat. Our stats are admittedly skewed with games against the Titans/Jags, but everyone gets weak games on their schedule.


And yes, holding Broncos to 30 is quite good. Where have you been in the 2 years? They just put up 42 in 3 quarters against the Niners.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Kobe. said:


> ^no he wasnt. he was never that good, Manning just always put the ball in the perfect spot. He made Tamme look like a slighty worse version of Clark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's hard to hold a small sample size like this over them getting crushed last year, and making the Chiefs look like the 07 Pats on the road. Brady dind't even play that well against them in the divisional and they smoked them. I really like Indy moving forward, but I don't think they have the defense. The only good offense they've played was Denver. Cincy dind't have their best player. Philly has been bad on offense all year. None of the rest are worth mentioning. I don't buy them in the playoffs. They're a good team though and I like them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



GitRekt said:


> It's hard to hold a small sample size like this over them getting crushed last year, and making the Chiefs look like the 07 Pats on the road. Brady dind't even play that well against them in the divisional and they smoked them. I really like Indy moving forward, but I don't think they have the defense. The only good offense they've played was Denver. Cincy dind't have their best player. Philly has been bad on offense all year. None of the rest are worth mentioning. I don't buy them in the playoffs. They're a good team though and I like them.


Last year is last year and absolutely irrelevant to this year. Panthers/Cincy had elite defenses last year, neither of them have one this year. The Cowboys did a 180 too. 


I dont believe that Flacco guy is doing too badly this year either.


Cincy got shut out, but I guess Green makes a 27 point swing, right?

I really dont know what to say, our numbers arent going to go down with whose left on our schedule, at least I hope not, so I'm not too sure what evidence youre waiting for. Perhaps when we rock the Pats you'll have a change of heart. :luck


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Kobe. said:


> Last year is last year and absolutely irrelevant to this year. Panthers/Cincy had elite defenses last year, neither of them have one this year. The Cowboys did a 180 too.
> 
> 
> I dont believe that Flacco guy is doing too badly this year either.
> ...



It's just how I feel. I'm sure based on playing the AFC south you will finish top 5. But in the playoffs I don't buy your defense. All I'm saying. 

If I'm wrong I'll admit I was wrong.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

*I'm absolutely buying the Colts defense. It's better than both the NE defense and the Denver defense in my opinion. It's the best defense I've seen all year at this point in the season. It's just dominant right now and with that offense I'd absolutely bet on them beating any team in the AFC. If they make it to the Super Bowl it wouldn't surprise me in the slightest. As far as I'm concerned I think they are actually the favorites to go to the Super Bowl. *


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

What have the Colts done to warrant being called the favorites over Denver?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



GitRekt said:


> I'd have to disagree with Clark. By the time Peyton left he was over 30 and dind't have the legs he had. I don't think he was ever great. But he was arguably the best 3rd or 4th option in the league.


I don't think Clark ever really had legs. He had great hands though and Manning was able to get it to him in tight spaces. Good concentration to catch the ball etc but he didn't have the athleticism to just flat out beat guys allowing guys that aren't Peyton Manning to get him the ball with such ease.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Notorious said:


> What have the Colts done to warrant being called the favorites over Denver?


Is anyone but homer UDFK saying they're the favorites over Denver?

lol my bad, I just read LC's post above yours. I sometimes read threads backwards, from the bottom up.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Well LC just said she felt they were. Colts have been great thus far, but Denver will and should remain the favorites for obvious reasons.

I also disagree with JM saying Decker was a product of Peyton. He's a good player, it just doesn't help him that his QB's outside of Peyton have been Tim Tebow and Geno Smith.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Bears >


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Decker actually looked pretty good with Tebow iirc. 

He's not the best slot receiver in the league is what I'm getting at. Which is basically what he looked like with Manning a lot of the time.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Notorious said:


> Well LC just said she felt they were. Colts have been great thus far, but Denver will and should remain the favorites for obvious reasons.
> 
> I also disagree with JM saying Decker was a product of Peyton. He's a good player, it just doesn't help him that his QB's outside of Peyton have been Tim Tebow and Geno Smith.


I think it's gotta be Denver right now too. I'm an Indy believer though.

Decker's touchdowns were mostly Manning, but yeah, Decker is a pretty good mid tier WR. I'd take him on my team. I mean even with Tebow he was good. Not a world beater, but he's solid.


Oh and Noto, COLT MCCOY is getting starter reps this week.:mark:

In other Longhorn great news, Orakpo tore a pec again. He's done for the year...again.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

COLT vs. ROMO :mark:


On a sidenote, I wonder if the people that were saying Cousins>RG3 still feel the same. Cousins in his starts over the last 3 seasons is 2-8 throwing almost as many TD's as INT's.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



JM said:


> Decker actually looked pretty good with Tebow iirc.
> 
> He's not the best slot receiver in the league is what I'm getting at. Which is basically what he looked like with Manning a lot of the time.



That can be explained pretty easily

1) He had Peyton Manning now he has Geno Smith

2) He is in a completely new system

3) He had 3 stud receivers around him to leave him more open and take pressure off him. In NY he does not have that luxury.

4) He actually has been good. he burned Revis a few times in the TNF game.





Right now any WR would look better in DEN than anywhere else. There are so many top tier receivers that somebody will be open every play. It's the most difficult offense to stop. Peyton is throwing slants to Dem Thomas that go for 80 yards because one man is covering him. Just way too many weapons, and on top of that you have the smartest qb of all time throwing it.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

cmon texans


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

*Yeah I'd put money on the Colts over Denver if I had to gamble. :mark: I might ask for 3 points if it's at Denver though :maisie



*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



GitRekt said:


> Cincy dind't have their best player.



No AJ Green
No Marvin Jones
No Tyler Eifert
Our whole LB core went down / backups in. Someone needs to tell Burfict to stop leading with his head...
Geno Atkins is not Geno Atkins ( still not 100% )
Leon Hall seems to be injured for the 85th time in his career.

Now for the non-excuses...


Running game disappeared completely. Don't know if Hue has amnesia or whatever it may be, but it was a script they had to follow before the season began. Less Dalton = Good Dalton. It seems Jay Gruden has 'secretly' infiltrated our staff...


O-Line can't open gaps to save Gio's life. On the down-low, Gio has been sucky this year. His YPC is bad. They forgot Jeremy Hill is on the depth chart as well.

At first I was praising Hue like there's no tomorrow, but his play-calling has been cringeworthy. All of these screens, quick checkdowns, etc are becoming too predictable. Thrid down production is atrocious. He lost his imagination ( kinda reminds me of Bob Bratkowski right now ). That's probably due to the injury bug, but it's still lots of stuff they can do with Sanu. That goes for Gio also. Try and get him out on the slot more. But don't make it so obvious he's the primary target. He almost had his ribs broken yesterday. Twice. 


Special Teams has always been a problem. Brandon Tate is garbage. Pacman is alright, but his conditioning is not good at all. He's not fit enough to be on returning duty and play corner. I heard we tried out Terrell Pryor. Where is he? That 4.3 speed can be useful for returning. He can even play some receiver before that core can get healthy again. Btw, Fuck Greg Little. He wasn't good with the Browns and I don't see him contributing here.


We still have a soft mentality; which is a reflection of our coach & owner. That won't change no time soon. Nothing can be done about it.

The good thing is this is only the 7th week. After all of the injuries and poor play, we're still over .500. I expect them to play a lot better against Baltimore. Division opponent and we know them well. These are the most important games. If we maintain control within the division, everything is going to be fine. Just got to play better. Simple as that. No way I'm panicking though. Because again, it's only the 7th week. Still another half of football to be played.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

*Injuries have really hurt the Bengals no doubt about it. But that's a huge part of football. Every team goes through this. I just don't see Cincy getting through this. They are a really good team when healthy... and they aren't very good right now. Breaks my heart but I didn't expect anything more going in.


BTW There is a new SURVIVOR FOOTBALL league... Please join :hayden2


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fantasy-sports/1448730-survivor-football-round-2-a.html#post40943994
*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

The real question is if anyone can ever catch Favre's INT record. Every guy at least 30 is not even half way there.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Have you guys seen 4th and touchdown with the robot? It's legend.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> The real question is if anyone can ever catch Favre's INT record. Every guy at least 30 is not even half way there.




A team should sign me, I can get this record.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Lions D = #1 far and away btw. Stafford has an outside shot at the TD record since he has so many and is still so young (only 25 and already over 100) but I don't see him lasting long enough/being good enough to catch 500. Perfect storm has to come in for someone to reach that record.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



MrMister said:


> Is anyone but homer UDFK saying they're the favorites over Denver?
> 
> lol my bad, I just read LC's post above yours. I sometimes read threads backwards, from the bottom up.


I said this when? We can beat them is all I said, I don't really care about which team is the favorite as that's all pretty much nonsense.



Notorious said:


> COLT vs. ROMO :mark:
> 
> 
> On a sidenote, I wonder if the people that were saying Cousins>RG3 still feel the same. Cousins in his starts over the last 3 seasons is 2-8 throwing almost as many TD's as INT's.



Nah, I was wrong. They're both pretty garbage though so idrc. Griffin wont accomplish much with that oline, they need to fix that shit asap.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Stax Classic said:


> The real question is if anyone can ever catch Favre's INT record. Every guy at least 30 is not even half way there.


So Eli won't break it? Damn lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

To break it, someone would have to average 15 picks a year for 21 years, and still have 7 picks to go. Eli has like 180 INT's to go, Peyton leads active players and he's 100 behind.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Just give :cutler another 7 or 8 years.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Chrome said:


> Just give :cutler another 7 or 8 years.




Bears gonna trade him in like 2 years then he's going to become a glorified jobber on Oakland.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

those fucking bastards, that week 14 matchup should be SNF. We have no other prime time games. fpalm


nvm, apparently our games against the giants and pats are. I swear it wasnt like that before. :hmm:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Pats-Packers will be amazing


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

MM, did you notice any new bandwagoners who want to ride on our winning train?


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

I would like to see a Ravens-Seahawks matchup


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Man, the Steelers are quite awful.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Kobe. said:


> I said this when? We can beat them is all I said, I don't really care about which team is the favorite as that's all pretty much nonsense.


I was reading the thread from the bottom of the page to the top and just assumed you were going homer UDFK mode.




Cat said:


> MM, did you notice any new bandwagoners who want to ride on our winning train?


Not yet. They're too scared right now.





:lmao that Ant Brown TD pass play :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Texans getting fucked now. I still see nothing special from Pittsburgh, the Texans offense just goes inept for far too long.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Fuck this shit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

wow, that's why you run out the clock and not fore it with fitzbackup. :lmao


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

PICKSPATRICK


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Wow, this game has done a complete 180.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Wow did Houston just fucking fold this last two minutes. Smh.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

:lmao 24 points in just under 3 minutes :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

24 points in 2 minutes and 30 seconds. :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Why the fuck do I have to be cursed with a shitty football team? Why can we have a quarterback like Brady, Peyton Manning, Luck, Rodgers, Wilson, Brees, Rivers hell even Eli Manning, Colin Kaepernick, Alex Smith, Cam Newton, and Tony Romo. Why are we stuck with Ryan Fitzpatrick? Why can't we get a good quarterback for fuck sake? Why can we be a consistent contending team, so I don't have to sit back and feel ashamed when others clown our team? Just why?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VIUMlwP3bDk&feature=youtu.be

:ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

God damn, left to go to the store, come back 10 mins later, PITs destroying HOU. LOLOLOL


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Arcade, I know it sucks to be a fan on the receiving end of what just happened, but please try to see the comedy in it.

There was a fumble, a WR throwing a TD, and a pinball interception. Crazy.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

brown blatantly shoved jackson that flea flicker. how is that not offensive PI? you cant call everything on defenders and ignore an obvious shove.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

another fake punt conversion. :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

3-13 inbound.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Arcade said:


> Why the fuck do I have to be cursed with a shitty football team? Why can we have a quarterback like Brady, Peyton Manning, Luck, Rodgers, Wilson, Brees, Rivers hell even *Eli Manning*, *Colin Kaepernick*, *Alex Smith*, Cam Newton, and *Tony Romo*. Why are we stuck with Ryan Fitzpatrick? Why can we get a good quarterback for fuck sake? Why can we be a consistent contending team, so I don't have to sit back and feel ashamed when others clown our team? Just why?


You just unintentionally described 9 franchises with this :lol

Lol @ the bolded though.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Rather have them than Dalton

But of course my man Stafford #1 :side:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Perfect Poster said:


> Rather have them than Dalton


And I agree. Still lol'ing though. Well, maybe not Kaepernick & Smith.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

THE RECORD LIVES

NO ONE is better 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Holy shit that cut/juke by Ant Brown was awesome.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

cash did you just suggest 1) that Eli is somehow laughable to have at QB? Look at his passing options, if Dalton had that every week you'd get a lot of week 7 performances. Same case with Smith.



does browns have a 100+ yard record? he literally got all his yards against the browns in garbage time last week while doing nothing for most of the game. :lmao what a record!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Please be aware of what you're talking about before speaking plz UDFK. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

is it a different record?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Yes.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Steelers still are missing the playoffs


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



GitRekt said:


> Steelers still are missing the playoffs


They might not even be .500 when the year is over.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

₵A$H®;40967234 said:


> You just unintentionally described 9 franchises with this :lol
> 
> Lol @ the bolded though.


They are all way better than Ryan Fitzpatrick, and the Texans would be in a lot better situation with them at QB than Fitzpatrick.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Arcade said:


> They are all way better than Ryan Fitzpatrick, and the Texans would be in a lot better situation with them at QB than Fitzpatrick.


If you put it that way, then I agree. But the Texans won 2 playoff games while they been in the NFL. It's 9 franchises going on 10+ years without even winning 1. Appreciate what you have.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

₵A$H®;40969762 said:


> If you put it that way, then I agree. But the Texans won 2 playoff games while they been in the NFL. It's 9 franchises going on 10+ years without even winning 1. Appreciate what you have.


There's nothing to appreciate about Fitzpatrick other than he's more mobile than Schaub (and who isn't more mobile than him?), and he's a decent backup. Winning 2 playoff games and then falling off hard for the next several years is nothing to be proud of.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Hey Notorius I apologize for ever calling you a Texans fan. Their display today was disgraceful. My temporary contempt for them almost matches my distates for the original Browns. 

The Steelers are going 8-8 again. I don't see why anyone would want this and support this. Being mediocre is the worst thing as a fan. I finally know how Cowboy fans felt before this year, always being teased with a playoff spot. In my case this an atrocious, ineffecutal teams teases me into thinking they'll get a top draft pick only to settle at .500 to save jobs. Why can't my team suck? Why can't people get fired? Hayley won't have a Arians resurgence. Others need to retire and Tomlin is just meh. Colbert can go to.

ESPN should a do 30/30 for the Steelers fascination with .500. I kinda think someone told them being .500 masks how awful this team has been since what seems like forever.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



₵A$H®;40969642 said:


> They might not even be .500 when the year is over.


lulz at the GEEKery.

Bungals win and you pretty much buy your ticket to the Super Bowl.

Bungals get thoroughly embarrassed and you preach this ITS A LONG SEASON propaganda. 

Steelers get a big win and you downplay with your usual I KNOW FOOTBALL babble.

Try a little consistency Cash.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



IMPULSE said:


> Hey Notorius I apologize for ever calling you a Texans fan. Their display today was disgraceful. My temporary contempt for them almost matches my distates for the original Browns.
> 
> The Steelers are going 8-8 again. I don't see why anyone would want this and support this. Being mediocre is the worst thing as a fan. I finally know how Cowboy fans felt before this year, always being teased with a playoff spot. In my case this an atrocious, ineffecutal teams teases me into thinking they'll get a top draft pick only to settle at .500 to save jobs. Why can't my team suck? Why can't people get fired? Hayley won't have a Arians resurgence. Others need to retire and Tomlin is just meh. Colbert can go to.
> 
> ESPN should a do 30/30 for the Steelers fascination with .500. I kinda think someone told them being .500 masks how awful this team has been since what seems like forever.


Stop worrying about the Steelers IMP, our Ravens are gonna win the AFC North. :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



JM said:


> lulz at the GEEKery.
> 
> Bungals win and you pretty much buy your ticket to the Super Bowl.
> 
> ...



That was a mighty fine win for the Steelers. It might take all we can muster to compete with them. Can't wait to play them.

Goodnight JM.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



₵A$H®;40967842 said:


> And I agree. Still lol'ing though. Well, maybe not Kaepernick & Smith.


I'd take Alex and Kaepernick over Dalton.

Dalton sucks.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



₵A$H®;40973434 said:


> That was a mighty fine win for the Steelers. It might take all we can muster to compete with them. *Can't wait to play them*.
> 
> Goodnight JM.


I remember you saying this about the Patriots as well and look how that turned out :lel


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

And the Panthers...and the Colts... :ti

I have no idea why a Bungals fan would torture themselves with anticipation, eagerness, expectations and excitement.

I'm a fan of the most decorated team in NFL history and I don't do that.

BUNGALS: TAKING CARE OF BUSINESS EVERYDAY SINCE NEVER

#Sevenburg 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

lmao.

At this point I would pick the Ravens to win the division. Whoever wins the division will likely play SD and then DEN though. Ravens to me look like the best team.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Chiefs will make the playoffs over the Chargers. GEEKS


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

:lol Thanks for the laugh Jock


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Chiefs are going to be 6-3 when we play Seattle so and even that looks winnable.

Rams, Jets, @Bills, Seahawks, @Raiders, Broncos, @Cards, Raiders, @Steelers, Chargers.

We can easily make the playoffs yo. Easiest schedule in the NFL the last 10 games.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

The best and most satisfying wins are the ones that haven't happened yet.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

JM said:


> The best and most satisfying wins are the ones that haven't happened yet.




Shut up son.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

jim how is that offensive line looking?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

They did a great job against Watt in the second half yesterday, especially considering Gilbert went down. 

They've been up and down so far. Definitely better than last year.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



CamillePunk said:


> Stop worrying about the Steelers IMP, our Ravens are gonna win the AFC North. :mark:


all i care about is COLT starting next week. i wonder what backup espn is going to hype up next. does kirk cousins have any value left? if he doesn't the redskins botched that draft.

the only appealing thing about the current state of the steelers is that timmons can relate to my feelings.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

This is what i have for the playoffs atm

1. Denver
2. Indianapolis 
3. New England 
4. Baltimore
5. San Diego
6. Kansas City

I got Indy over NE by 1 game, think they win at home against the Pats later on in the season. NE has some tough ass games ahead

vs Broncos
@ Packers
@ Chargers
@ Colts
vs Lions

Even the games in NY and at home against Chicago will be tough imo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

the game against pats is huge to determine who will get the 2nd seed. Luckily we already have the tiebreaker against the Ravens/Bengals. :luck


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Yup. I don't wanna get carried away though. NE could surprise me go like 1-5 in their next 6 or 5-1. I'm hoping for 4-2.

Bears will be motivated this week. It's prob the toughest game of the year. Bears play well on the road, and I expect Cutler to bring it. Marshall/Jeffrey/Bennett/Forte/Bears line is tough.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Just realized Colts are currently playing the best two divisions in the NFL, record wise, and did so last year as well. Easy schedules though, right? :hayden3


honestly though, NFC East being this good is surprising as they were thought to be the worst one coming in. At least we get the NFC South next year(which will probably rebound somehow). 

Speaking of god awful divisions, I actually hope Texans get a QB and become competitive. Divisions are a lot more fun when the games and rivalries mean something.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



TomahawkJock said:


> Chiefs are going to be 6-3 when we play Seattle so and even that looks winnable.
> 
> Rams, Jets, @Bills, Seahawks, @Raiders, Broncos, @Cards, Raiders, @Steelers, Chargers.
> 
> We can easily make the playoffs yo. Easiest schedule in the NFL the last 10 games.


The next 3 are most def winnable and 2 of them are at Arrowhead but i'm not gonna get ahead of myself and pull a Ca$h and start guaranteeing wins since anything is possible in the NFL.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Least I didn't predict the scores and have the Chiefs blowing out everyone.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I have Oakland finishing 10-6 and winning the Super Bowl.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Pats trade for Akeem ayers 

Don't know a ton about him


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Chandler Jones out for a month with a hip injury. Team is dying mid-season again fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



> Colts Punter Pat McAfee Asks Steelers' Antonio Brown Not to Kick Him in Face.
> 
> @PatMcAfeeShow:
> Can you leave this particular move at home this weekend boss? @AntonioBrown84


McAfee for president :lmao


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

These last 2 years, I've never seen a team get so many big injuries. 

Last year it was Gronk, Mayo, Wilfork, Talib, Vollmer, Vereen, and eventually Dobson who was playing well at the time. On top of that Hernandez went to prison before the season lol. So after Brady their 4 most important players all were out.

This year it's Mayo, Ridley and now Jones. 2 of our 3 best defensive players. 

It comes at the worst possible time with the upcoming schedule so hard.

#nextmanup


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

http://grantland.com/the-triangle/the-really-true-story-of-seattle-trading-percy-harvin-to-the-jets/


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Super Sonic said:


> http://grantland.com/the-triangle/the-really-true-story-of-seattle-trading-percy-harvin-to-the-jets/


This is a must read.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



GitRekt said:


> These last 2 years, I've never seen a team get so many big injuries.
> 
> Last year it was Gronk, Mayo, Wilfork, Talib, Vollmer, Vereen, and eventually Dobson who was playing well at the time. On top of that Hernandez went to prison before the season lol. So after Brady their 4 most important players all were out.
> 
> ...


2013: Wayne/Ballard/Bradshaw/Allen/Landry/Toler/Davis/Freeman/our oline was throughout the year.

2014: Mathis/Jones/Ballard and now Wayne again as well as our oline having some injuries so far this year(nothing srs). Hey that's 2 of our 3 best defensive players.

Everyone deals with injuries, that's why depth is so important. We didn't have much last year and we struggled because of it. This year we do so we aren't off too bad.

Niners/Hawks have gotten hit pretty badly on defense too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

T.T., follow in his footsteps to find the light.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

*ALL FLAGS AND NO SCORES MAKES PERCY A DULL BOY*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

*The only thing that would have made that article even better is if they added... "Sorry we don't want Dalton, we'll call the Jets."*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

T.T. sounds like a very great person


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*










:zayn3


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Denver tearing it up this year is awesome, how big were the Ward/DWare signings for our defense; plus a healthy VON MILLER.

Emmanuel Sanders has been huge for us with Peyton throwing to him.

509 and many more to come as a bronco :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Talib was their biggest acquisition imo.


Mike Adams has also been great for the Colts, so I'm glad they got Ward. :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

I gotta give Elway props on Denver. Once they got Manning he surrounded him with everything he possibly could on offense and defense. Every off season they add huge pieces. They are the best team in the league right now. Would be surprised if they didn't win.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Kobe. said:


> 2013: Wayne/Ballard/Bradshaw/Allen/Landry/Toler/Davis/Freeman/our oline was throughout the year.
> 
> 2014: Mathis/Jones/Ballard and now Wayne again as well as our oline having some injuries so far this year(nothing srs). Hey that's 2 of our 3 best defensive players.
> 
> ...


While I still think NE had more significant ones, you bring up some good points.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Kobe. said:


> Talib was their biggest acquisition imo.
> 
> 
> Mike Adams has also been great for the Colts, so I'm glad they got Ward. :mark:


Talib is awesome, so is our rookie ROBY, secondary is great as a whole now, but I still think Ward was our best acquisition, we've been missing a big strong safety ever since Brian Dawkins retired, Ward is a perfect fit.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

I wish it was November 30th. I cant wait to go to that Broncos-Chiefs game. :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

TomahawkJock said:


> I wish it was November 30th. I cant wait to go to that Broncos-Chiefs game. :mark:



Considering the chiefs suck, I don't know what you're excited about.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



JM's Daddy said:


> Considering the chiefs suck, I don't know what you're excited about.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


lol whut? Don't troll brah.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

TomahawkJock said:


> lol whut? Don't troll brah.



I'm not, brah. They suck.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

theyre pretty good. not great, but they can beat just about anyone if their pass rush is going and their run game is thriving.


hell, they almost even won a playoff game last year. _almost._ :luck


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



> Freeman said the issue with some players is they seem to think Wilson is “too close to the front office,” and that Wilson “doesn't always take the blame with teammates for mistakes he makes.” Freeman also said, based on several interviews with Seahawks players, “that some of the black players think Wilson isn't black enough," a strange claim that nonetheless paints the Seahawks situation as a little less close than we remember from last season's playoff run.


^hopefully this is just bogus reporting coming from the fact that the hawks are currently struggling because this "not black enough" stuff is completely embarrassing. it's sad that some players/people actually think like that.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Kobe. said:


> theyre pretty good. not great, but they can beat just about anyone if their pass rush is going and their run game is thriving.
> 
> 
> hell, they almost even won a playoff game last year. _almost._ :luck


LOL - was so mad at that game. Y U NO STAY IN COLLEGE ONE MORE YEAR LUCK? :cuss:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

technically he did. he stayed another to get his degree. ironically enough, Peyton was one of the people that advised him to do this when he still trying to decide. literally altered the entire league with that decision: he might have been a panther, Colts might have drafted RG3 or *gasp* kept Peyton and gotten a Rams like haul for the pick, etc etc. The ramifications are actually quite huge.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Week 8 predictions

Battle of the Byes: SF over NYG

SD @ DEN: DEN
DET vs. ATL in London: DET
SEA @ CAR: SEA
BAL @ CIN: BAL
MIA @ JAX: MIA
STL @ KC: KC
CHI @ NE: NE
BUF @ NYJ: BUF
MIN @ TB: TB
HOU @ TEN: HOU
PHI @ AZ: PHI
OAK @ CLE: CLE
IND @ PIT: IND
GB @ NO: GB
WAS @ DAL: DAL


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Kobe. said:


> ^hopefully this is just bogus reporting coming from the fact that the hawks are currently struggling because this "not black enough" stuff is completely embarrassing. it's sad that some players/people actually think like that.


Please keep the low-hanging fruit click bait discussion aimed at those who are easily outraged out of this.


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

As a Niners fan, last week was extremely embarrassing. Hopefully the bye week helps us out with players getting healthy. 

As for tonight, go Bolts.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Hoping the Chargers win, but realistically not giving them much of a shot. 

They have looked average the last 2 weeks. Should have lost to Oakland


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



GitRekt said:


> Hoping the Chargers win, but realistically not giving them much of a shot.
> 
> They have looked average the last 2 weeks. Should have lost to Oakland


Injuries are piling up there. Manning is going to pick that defense apart.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Basel said:


> Injuries are piling up there. Manning is going to pick that defense apart.


I think most qb's would with those weapons. Manning just puts them to a whole diff level.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Basel said:


> As a Niners fan, last week was extremely embarrassing. Hopefully the bye week helps us out with players getting healthy.


No need to be embarrassed, as a fan of the sport I wish that game had been scheduled for December, as on paper those teams at full strength sounds just as delicious as SF @ NE in 2012.

I picked SF to beat NYG in the bye week purely for health reasons.


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



GitRekt said:


> I think most qb's would with those weapons. Manning just puts them to a whole diff level.


True.


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Super Sonic said:


> No need to be embarrassed, as a fan of the sport I wish that game had been scheduled for December, as on paper those teams at full strength sounds just as delicious as SF @ NE in 2012.
> 
> I picked SF to beat NYG in the bye week purely for health reasons.


That would've been great. Hopefully we see them in February instead.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

I'd rather not for obvious reasons but it'd be a doozy!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

What's cash's prediction on cinnci's game this week?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

So I did a parlay and felt like posting it, I win 711$ if this happens.

Packers to win straight up
Dolphins over Jaguars by a touchdown
Colts by four points and Vikings to win, or lose by less then 3 points.


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

JunkheadX said:


> So I did a parlay and felt like posting it, I win 711$ if this happens.
> 
> Packers to win straight up
> Dolphins over Jaguars by a touchdown
> Colts by four points and Vikings to win, or lose by less then 3 points.



How much did you bet?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Basel said:


> How much did you bet?


50$

I won 500 last weekend on Cardinals by 4, Chiefs straight up and Cowboys by Seven.

Was a good 5 o' clock.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

hillman is so good unlike that bust that everyone loves. :banderas


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

bs call


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

"NFC South clash" will certainly make me consider paying Comcast an extra $60 monthly to get NFL Network.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Remember when Gates was supposed to be losing his starting TE role soon?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

first half was competitive. really don't see anybody beating denver this year. the moves they made put them over the top.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



JM's Daddy said:


> Remember when Gates was supposed to be losing his starting TE role soon?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Gates, Sanders and Hillman put up big points for me in my league tonight.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Peyton just buried the scoreboard operator. :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I just realized I'm on a wrestling forum, but I only post in the sports section. See how much I love you guys?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



JM's Daddy said:


> I just realized I'm on a wrestling forum, but I only post in the sports section. See how much I love you guys?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App










The fuck?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Tannehill being really awesome the last 6 quarters. Expecting a close game in J-Ville tomorrow. Think Bortles has his big game. Then again, the way our defense is playing... it could be the slaughter it very well is supposed to be. Vernon and Wake are easily one of the top bookends in the league right now on the d-line. It's great to finally see a halfway competent o-line out there blocking for Tanny. Lamar Miller running the rock well and surprisingly Daniel Thomas hasn't been complete shit since returning to the team. Still want to see more Damien Williams out the backfield. Just falling in love with Lazor's offense right now. Running Tanny more, a good thing. Not a lot, please, but keep the defense guessing. I also was getting hard with all of the pre-snap movement we were doing early on in the game. Had the Bears on their heels all game. These are things I haven't seen in Miami in a very long time. It's great. That foul stench Sherman left behind is getting fainter and fainter week by week. If the Bears still didn't play on the grass they started with in the 1920's, we probably would have scored a few more times. I haven't seen so many guys getting tackled by the field in a long time. It brings back those old memories of teams wetting the field down the night before games which I doubt they actually did but, that was unreal. So glad to have made Brandon Marshall look like a little girl post game. He was a pest in Miami. His biggest memory is jumping out and running off on a taxi fare. SMH.

More Chris McCain please. 

7-0 in fantasy, Phins playing better, football is fun again right now.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> The fuck?


:lmao I must save this smiley.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Any Londoners going to see ATL/DET?


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Gerald McCoy extended for 7 years, $98M.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

That game fucking starts at 8:30? I literally will be waking up to football. I like that.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Yeah, that is pretty cool. Think that's the first time a London game has been held that early.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Who the fuck wakes up at 8:30AM on a Sunday? Hell that means the game is at 7:30A 6:30A in some places


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

There is no stand out skill position player for ROY so far this year, is this the year that an OL could win it? Browns OL Joel Bitonio will probably make the pro bowl at the level he's playing so far. He is a top 10 OL as a rookie, far out producing Martin in Dallas.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Kelvin Benjamin's been pretty good.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Been average at best, Bitonio and Martin have been ELITE lineman off the back.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Linemen will never win anything.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Someone's gotta win OROY


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Only reason i didn't go is because i knew MEGATRON would not be playing :side:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Nice to see the Lions ready to play today. At least I'll be done worrying about them by noon.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Clowney returns tonight :banderas


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Falcons y'all need to hold them off.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

lions cant get a stop. :ti


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Lions needed to be more aggressive in the red zone. Twice kicking FGs inside the 5 is gonna cost them against a shit team. Christ.

Basically sitting on their ass the first half didn't help either.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Just woke up and the game is in the 2 minute warning of the 4th. I'd say it was a huge success (Y)

Good thing a NFL Rewind exist.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

falcons choke. :lmao


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Only the Lions could benefit from a delay of game. :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

what the fuck. :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Wow :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO amazing! Mike Smith is a fucking moron.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Classic Lions. Botch the snap. Miss the game winning kick. Get a delay of game penalty. Wins the game.

I just can't even. :lmao


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

What the fuck just happened? Seriously.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

that isnt classic lions. that is shit that usually causes them to lose. :kobe


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Well done Falcons :ti


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

NEVER A DOUBT!!!!!!!


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Kobe. said:


> that isnt classic lions. that is shit that usually causes them to lose. :kobe


In the Schwartz era, yeah. It's a new era! They just bungled the shit out of that game and still managed to win.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Not surprising = A Jim Caldwell game features terribly idiotic coaching.
Surprising = It wasn't Caldwell being an idiot.

But really, he seems to be doing considerably better as a coach than when he was here in Indy.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

So the one delay of game they decide to call is the one that cost the Falcons the game? lol wow.

Where was the delay of game call for this?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Falcons are just a joke fpalm. They were a few plays away from the NFC Title game like 2 years ago.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Priceless Blaze said:


> So the one delay of game they decide to call is the one that cost the Falcons the game? lol wow.
> 
> Where was the delay of game call for this?


They also missed the Falcon grab Tate's shoulders on the 2 pointer. They were equally bad both ways.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Perfect Poster said:


> They also missed the Falcon grab Tate's shoulders on the 2 pointer. They were equally bad both ways.


Had they called that delay of game that might not have ever mattered. I counted at least two or three other times they didn't call delay of game on the Lions.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Had they called that delay of game that might not have ever mattered. I counted at least two or three other times they didn't call delay of game on the Lions.


They've said before that that clock we see isn't 100% on sync with the field clock.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



RyanPelley said:


> They've said before that that clock we see isn't 100% on sync with the field clock.


So the one time it is, oh hey it's the field goal that screws us over.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Can someone explain to me how the Saints are favored over the Packers? I know the game is in NO but still.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Priceless Blaze said:


> Had they called that delay of game that might not have ever mattered. I counted at least two or three other times they didn't call delay of game on the Lions.


I'm not going to go through every call they missed, because there certainly was some questionable holding/PI calls/no calls that the Falcons benefited from. The broadcast guys even were wondering on some of them.

And had they not held on the 2nd down when the Lions were already out of TO's (essentially giving them a free TO) the Lions are likely throwing a hail mary or laterals to try to win the game. Or if they had put up any points in the 2nd half. ATL had it won if they hadn't gotten in their own way, blaming the refs isn't the way to go here. They sucked, but they sucked both ways.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Perfect Poster said:


> I'm not going to go through every call they missed, because there certainly was some questionable holding/PI calls/no calls that the Falcons benefited from. The broadcast guys even were wondering on some of them.
> 
> And had they not held on the 2nd down when the Lions were already out of TO's (essentially giving them a free TO) the Lions are likely throwing a hail mary or laterals to try to win the game. Or if they had put up any points in the 2nd half. ATL had it won if they hadn't gotten in their own way, blaming the refs isn't the way to go here. They sucked, but they sucked both ways.


I just wish they didn't decide to call a delay of game finally, refs did make some bad calls both sides I agree, but like if you ain't going to call delay of game at a few points don't call it at all unless they just taking all damn day or something. First one missed but because of the delay of game call(on them) they get to kick again, I just I don't know I hate that. Might be mainly because I'm sick as hell of losing, but I really feel Falcons should have had the W from that.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Jets will never prosper with Geno, looks like he doesn't even care no more , just chucking he balls straight to the defenders. 
Time to focus on that top draft pick

Edit: Geno really threw 3 picks with 4 minutes left in the 1st quarter 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Geno needs to be benched


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Geno has more picks thrown than completions this game so far :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Vick, Harvin, Decker, Ivory and Johnson. That should be a good group tbh but Vick is pretty trash now 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

This might be the most impressive stat line I've ever seen

Geno Smith: 2/8 for 5 yards with 3 interceptions


That team is a circus


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Whew and Jets prosper with Vick on they're first drive 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Guys, I benched Brady in one of my leagues. I started Luck instead.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Jay Cutler isn't a franchise QB. They'll never be able to go far in the playoffs with him. He just hasn't progressed enough


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Dr. Jones said:


> Jay Cutler isn't a franchise QB. They'll never be able to go far in the playoffs with him. He just hasn't progressed enough





Everyone already knows this, except the Bears GM and the hardcore Bears fans that are idiots that I love pissing off on Facebook.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



JM's Daddy said:


> Guys, I benched Brady in one of my leagues. I started Luck instead.


I benched Brady for a few weeks for Dalton. I've started Brady the last 4 weeks during his comeback :brady4.

What a 1st half, only thing that disappoints me is that the 2nd won't be as fun. I wish 07 Belichick was coaching :side: Brady can easily finish the game with 6 or 7 TDs the way the offense is flowing. Hopefully the defense can continue to be dominant in the 2nd half.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Previous record for points scored on Bears in first half was 34 points by Baltimore on 10/4/58. #FireTucker


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Next Urlacher quote "The Bears D is only elite in contract!"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Flacco starting to shoot himself in the foot with these interceptions.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Miami's D 28 fantasy points :trips5


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Aidan said:


> Previous record for points scored on Bears in first half was 34 points by Baltimore on 10/4/58. #FireTucker



:lel

A good old fashioned ass whippin today. Long season is LOOONG.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



DashingRKO said:


> Miami's D 28 fantasy points :trips5


I just checked :banderas. I dropped San Francisco's and picked up Miami's D and it seems to be working out. With Mike Wallace would get some more catches and some TDs.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

JAMAAL CHARLES :mark:


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

:brady2 giving me those FANTASY POINTS


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bengals fans leaving with 4 minutes left down 4?


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



PGSucks said:


> :brady2 giving me those FANTASY POINTS


Ditto.

Sadly, no Vereen love today.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

:lmao This finish in Cincy though.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh god. Now ESPN will be suckling on Cincy again.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Wow. Listening to the experts this week I thought Baltimore was going to steamroll us. In a division game. At our house :lmao

WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS?!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Rams beat Seahawks last week. Lose 34-7 against KC :dahell. The only TD was on their opening drive.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you for the blowout win Texans to ease the pain from last Monday.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

So who are we getting with the first pick in the draft? Plz tell me there's a good QB coming out. Plz.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



₵A$H®;41151257 said:


> Wow. Listening to the experts this week I thought Baltimore was going to steamroll us. In a division game. At our house :lmao
> 
> WHO DEY! WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS?!


Experts don't know anything they know as much as some random guy on the internet who would call Cincy at New England a trap game for the Bengals. 



Edelman only had 1 catch today and didn't have as much last week. I hope his numbers don't continue to stay that way because he carried the team early in the season. Don't know how ratings work because Brady had a perfect game imo but it's not a perfect game lol, think he had to deal with at least 3 drops too.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

STEELER FANS ASSEMBLE


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Sith Rollins said:


> Experts don't know anything they know as much as some random guy on the internet who would call Cincy at New England a trap game for the Bengals.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

:lmao Raiders on that bullshit today. I'll be very surprised if we walk away from this one without a W.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Another shit performance by the defense. With the bye week coming up, no reason at all to keep Tucker now. Fire him plz.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Irish Jet said:


> So who are we getting with the first pick in the draft? Plz tell me there's a good QB coming out. Plz.


Mariota is a stud, so yeah.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

http://espn.go.com/chicago/nfl/story/_/id/11768687/lamarr-houston-chicago-bears-injured-celebrating-sack

:Jordan


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

The run game is not happening for us today.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



The Absolute said:


> The run game is not happening for us today.


It sure isn't huh. I got Ben Tate and I'm getting nothing from him. Also have McFadden and he isn't doing much either.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Sith Rollins said:


> It sure isn't huh. I got Ben Tate and I'm getting nothing from him. Also have McFadden and he isn't doing much either.


This Mack injury hurt us more than I realized. There's no way this game should be this close at halftime.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Chrome said:


> http://espn.go.com/chicago/nfl/story/_/id/11768687/lamarr-houston-chicago-bears-injured-celebrating-sack
> 
> :Jordan












You get blown out and embarrassed and you're celebrating after you sack the *BACK UP* quaterback in the 4th :drake1. Not sure I can feel sorry for him at all.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

3rd ranked defense? Absolutely pathetic. The effort is just embarrassing. Some of these blitzes are ungodly stupid.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Didn't know Mel Tucker was the DC of two teams.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

If you are a neutral fan, how can you not be loving Pitt/Indy


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

2014 playoffs. chiefs vs. colts. plz. make. luck. happen. again. PLEASE. WITHOUT VONTAE. WITHOUT JONES. WITHOUT MATHIS. do it MAGICALLY.



...that safety.........................come on.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

That was an ugly win for us. From start to finish. Run game is sloppy right now, and it's not just because Mack is injured. We need to shape up if we want have a shot against Cincy on 11/6 and stay in contention for the AFC North title.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

has a qb ever put up better numbers in a single gamne? hes missed nine passes out of 49 with over 500 yards and six fucking tds. no picks. wtf ben


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

First QB to ever have 2 500 yard NFL games.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

The ending of the [email protected] game...

bama4


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

plz be healthy vontae. we got down to our 5th corner today after josh gordy went out. gotta stay healthy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Steelers/Big Ben title is a must.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Hate the Steelers with a passion, but I know a legend when I see one. Big Ben is putting up GOAT numbers tonight.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

AFC North so tight. We should be 5-2. Damn ties :no:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

*I stand corrected on everything I said about the Colts defense. *


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

₵A$H®;41160281 said:


> AFC North so tight. We should be 5-2. Damn ties :no:



You should be 4-3 just as much as you should be 5-2.

Ties do need to go though. Tickets are way too much to send fans home with no winner.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

there has been a shit load of scoring today. Probably been quite a while since two teams had over 50 points on the same day.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

Rodgers nearing 300 yards passing already :banderas


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



₵A$H®;41160281 said:


> AFC North so tight. We should be 5-2. Damn ties :no:


you what mate? refs handed you the game today as that was never offensive PI.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Big Ben #1 QB in the league.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



JM said:


> You should be 4-3 just as much as you should be 5-2.
> 
> Ties do need to go though. Tickets are way too much to send fans home with no winner.
> 
> ...


i dont think you get it. they missed a chip shot field goal which is why he feels they should be 5-2, there was no way of them being 4-3.


if rodgers has a hammy injury the packers are fucked. he's been helpless in the pocket while playing hurt.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

I'm aware. 

Missing FGs is apart of the game though. If it wasn't they wouldn't even bother having FGs. They'd just give teams 3 points when they are stopped inside the 35 yard line.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

@ Kobe Don't know about that. He got injured for a stretch last year and the Packers still won the division.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*

This game fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Wait Rodgers is injured? I just got home from work. MY FANTASY TEAM.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



CamillePunk said:


> you what mate? refs handed you the game today as that was never offensive PI.


Iloka did flop. Fair enough. But we didn't have our #1 WR, #2 WR, and #1 TE ( Green, Jones, and Eifert ). Also a 75% healthy Gio on top of that. It shouldn't had came down to that for the Ravens. You all should've "handled" us like Cincy's been hearing all week. First place! 2-0 in the division!










Better luck next year Baltimore.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Chrome said:


> @ Kobe Don't know about that. He got injured for a stretch last year and the Packers still won the division.


I don't think the Lions collapse this year though. They are doing pretty well with out like anyone that can play football with MEGATRON, Bush, and every TE out. So when healthy I'd imagine they'd be able to take the North if Rodgers is out. As long as the last game doesn't come down to a FG. :side:

Bears top 5 draft pick will be awesome though. Hopefully we draft Gurley since we don't need him and draft a new DC and Special Teams coach too.:mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

4 teams over 40 points this week. Love it.

and Dallas could easily be 5.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

My opponent in fantasy benched Big Ben and Maclin. Poor guy. :


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Aidan said:


> I don't think the Lions collapse this year though. They are doing pretty well with out like anyone that can play football with MEGATRON, Bush, and every TE out. So when healthy I'd imagine they'd be able to take the North if Rodgers is out. As long as the last game doesn't come down to a FG. :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Bears top 5 draft pick will be awesome though. Hopefully we draft Gurley since we don't need him and draft a new DC and Special Teams coach too.:mark:




They should draft a new QB too.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

JM's Daddy said:


> They should draft a new QB too.
> 
> 
> Nick Foles had 62 pass attempts, my god.
> ...






Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Week 8: Five Hundred Nine TDs*



Aidan said:


> I don't think the Lions collapse this year though. They are doing pretty well with out like anyone that can play football with MEGATRON, Bush, and every TE out. So when healthy I'd imagine they'd be able to take the North if Rodgers is out. As long as the last game doesn't come down to a FG. :side:
> 
> Bears top 5 draft pick will be awesome though. Hopefully we draft Gurley since we don't need him and draft a new DC and Special Teams coach too.:mark:


Theo Riddick > Reggie Bush

Or at the very least they're the same player. Golden Tate is and has always been good. It's just he's getting the ball actually thrown to him now, which wasn't the case in Seattle. Obviously they'll be a better offense with Calvin back, but the Lions still have some playmakers in Tate, Joique, and Riddick.

Lions are getting pretty lucky. I hope they can win the North and make it harder for GB to get in, but it's the Lions.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lions are without Megatron, their TEs, Bush, and other players. They're winning without MEGATRON. they're not lucky, you should be afraid of that defense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Aid already said all that minus the defense part.

Lions have a pretty good front. They might have just lost Fairley though.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Chiefs haven't given up a 300 yard passer all season. We've faced Manning, Brady, Rivers, and Kaepernick. Why does this amaze me so much?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

because you still managed to lose 3 of those games. :hayden3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UDFK what happened yesterday in Pittsburgh? Seemed to me a classic case of sometimes the bear eats you.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

They played extremely well and Big Ben picked us apart. We couldn't get any pressure on Big Ben and we couldn't blitz as much after Davis went out in the first quarter. Our backup got torched by some random ****** named Bryant. Luck also threw a pick 6 which didn't help.

It was really bad game and injuries didn't help. We lost Redding, Vontae, and Walden during the course of the game so I'm just hoping they come back healthy.

We still had a chance to come back and tie it in the 4th, which probably can't be seen by looking at the scoreboard. We forced a turnover in the redzone and were down only 8, but Luck got his foot stepped on and took a grounding penalty in the endzone(safety) which basically ended the game. 


BELL is legit awesome though. Didn't do much in the run game until the end, but he's solid at picking up yards even when he's being tackled for a loss, he just keeps his feet moving. 


Hopefully our defense recovers and this was just an anomaly. Props to the Steelers for coming out ready to dominate though. They got immense pressure on Luck and has me a little about our oline again. Luck was hit on nearly every snap.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think it's a blip too. Just encountered the ole buzzsaw. Happened to New England earlier this year. Both are playoff caliber teams still.

The good from it is that the Colts were still in it late, it was just too much to overcome.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Kobe. said:


> because you still managed to lose 3 of those games. :hayden3


Lost 2 of them. Chiefs beat the Pats and Chargers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

THROW THE BALL TO DEZ 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

cowboys defense isn't looking all that great. this game might be out of hand if, well, COLT. 


redskins, meanwhile, have done some impressive things. not great by any means, but their blitzes disguises and strips have been on point and are helping them stay in this game.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

DOWN GOES ROMO


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

And now Brandon Weeden is in. Good luck with that, Dallas.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I thought this was the end :zayn3






The legend has returned. Go get em Weeden!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> And now Brandon Weeden is in. Good luck with that, Dallas.


brown qb vs. brown qb. is this the most exciting time of your life?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Guys. It's Brandon Weeden vs. Colt McCoy on MNF. Dreams do come true! :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Kobe. said:


> brown qb vs. brown qb. is this the most exciting time of your life?


:mark: THIS IS THE MOST EXCITING PROFESSIONAL FOOTBALL GAME OF MY LIFE!! :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*NFL Week 8: You'll need more than LUCK to save you all from SEVENBURG.*

McCoy Vs Weeden...the QB matchup they envisioned when they put this game on a Monday night.

Weeden just got the D by an injured Romo. Eat some bench kid.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

25/30, 299 YARDS!

COLT :mark: REDSKINS :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

A game with Colt McCoy and Brandon Weeden shouldn't be that good.

I wanted Weeden to stay in the game. Romo was all kinds of shell shocked. He was bad after returning.


COLT was actually really good this game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

weeden did pretty good after coming in even though most of his yards came from a screen play to Murray.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He was more decisive. 

That block by Martin on the screen was incredible.


I have to give credit to the WASH secondary, especially the guy on Dez.

COLT INTERVIEW:mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

is this a blip game for the defense? obviously nowhere near as bad as what the colts allowed, but you guys weren't exactly playing anyone great. I think the line was fine, but Romo's blitzes recognition was really bad.

Desean/Garcon deserve an elite qb. Can't even imagine how much they'd wreck with someone that could hit them in stride on deep throws. Colt was always a bit short on his passes, but he still played amazing so good for him. He did manage to hit some great deep balls.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Skins are UNDEFEATED with COLT as the QB.


I don't think the defense for Dallas is very talented. They've been playing over their heads I think. There is no one that can come close to covering DJax. So I think this game is what Dallas is defensively. Time of possession and the dominant running game has masked a lot of the deficiencies on defense. I mean I think they have only 8 sacks now? That's bad.


Yeah Romo was clueless reading what WASH was doing defensively. It was just a bad game for him. I'm glad he's ok, but I really wanted Weeden to stay in the game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

breeland or whatever his name is that was covering Bryant was superb. For a rookie that's amazing, Washington looks like they might have gotten a steal in the 4th if he can continue to have games like that. 

Dallas's tackling was also bad tonight. A great passing team might be too much for them in the playoffs if they can't hold onto the ball tbh. I think they can handle teams like Niners/Seahawks/possibly the Lions, but they might have trouble if a QB can get going on them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Breeland, that's his name. Yep, he shut Dez down.

I was wanting some more play action and I really wish they'd run more screens. I don't think the play calling was bad though. It's not why they lost.


Wait I do kinda take that back. Dallas had the ball around the 2? Running might have been better (it would've been). Dez needs to catch the ball on the 3rd down throw though. Was that really the sole cause? Nah.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

justin durant is out for the year with a torn bicep.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Pitta may never play football again. Period. FML :flacco1


----------



## Axeslinger0u812 (Apr 25, 2014)

Good games this week. Hopefully we'll have a few more good ones next week. And McCoy killing it wit dat accuracy doe. :bow


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Dark Match Jobber said:


>


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Any non WF leagues gets no credit here. No guarantees that any of the Geeks in your league even fantasy and we certainly won't be taking your word for it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Your opponent scored 3.7 points lol. What kind of bullshit is that?



Kobe. said:


> justin durant is out for the year with a torn bicep.


He was one of the nobodies making plays.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Mr, if Murray demands a big contract, as in like 8-10 million a year, would you rather the Cowboys let him walk and try to replace him?

I don't want to be that guy, but in today's league I think as long as you have a great o-line, you can have a great running back. Not trying to say Murray is easily replaceable nor can you easily replace his dual threat as both a great running back and a great receiver, but I also don't think RBs are worth that type of money anymore and that it always comes back to haunt the team. Even if that player is as good as Adrian fucking Peterson.

Not to mention that Dez is also an unrestricted free agent after this season and he's going to be paid like a top WR. And to top it all off, they _*need*_ to ensure they have money to resign that o-line. Perhaps not all of them, but at least 3/5, including Smith, and I think keeping Fredericks and Martin(who tbf, don't have to be resigned for awhile longer). 


tl;dr, I just don't think committing a lot of money to any running back is wise and that it's smarter to keep the oline that makes them dominant than to give them a massive contract that could fuck over your team.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

As a guy living in Britain I request permission to stop supporting the Jets 1-7 is a terrible record and unless Rex Ryan is sacked now or in the off-season I won't be back to support them


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No I don't want to pay Murray a lot of money even if I'm a huge fan. It's better to spread the money among the offensive and defensive lines. Then QB. Then plug in everything else.


I think Smith is locked up for a long time. Might be misremembering. Martin is a fucking hoss. Frederick is good too. I'd rather give them money and use any talented athlete at RB.

edit: Yeah Smith is signed an 8 year contract last off season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Glad we agree then. :kobe3


I've only watched 2 Cowboy games this year, but Murray wasn't exactly doing anything amazingly special. He stiff arms well and he makes great cuts, but his best and biggest runs always come when there's a HUGE gaping hole that the oline makes and he just runs through it. Any RB, that has any burst left, could do that. Maybe not this well, but they'd be a top 5 rusher for sure. 

Cowboys were smart to draft oline and build a great line, now they have to keep it together. I just don't know if Jones will be smart enough not to be blinded by stats+the fact Murray is a skill position player. He's also going to be 27 after this year and has already proven to be quite prone to injuries.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Larry Johnson's contract extension in 2007(7.5 million a year and 19 guaranteed) was for more than Jamaal Charles' one earlier this year(7 million a year with 8.3 guaranteed).


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

In Punk We Trust said:


> As a guy living in Britain I request permission to stop supporting the Jets 1-7 is a terrible record and unless Rex Ryan is sacked now or in the off-season I won't be back to support them


Rex may be out of his element as far as head coaching ( I can't talk because we have Marvelous Marv ), but I would do anything to have him as a defensive coordinator. Which Marvin Lewis should have been to begin with.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Agreed with *Magic* and *Mr*. It's almost humorous to me how much ESPN was at least partly attempting to make DeMarco Murray the story of the Cowboys this year but the offensive line, aided by the plethora of schemes the Cowboys are employing for it, is what has made the Cowboys so scary this year. What they recently did against the Seattle Seahawks defense, even if they aren't having the year expected of them at all, has to raise some eyebrows. 

Murray's hot right now as a running back but the offensive line is what's providing him with the opportunity to gash opposing defenses. Like *Magic* says, the Cowboys should look to keep their O-line together. Far more important to do that than signing a very possibly injuryprone RB to a bloated contract.

Also concur with the point that the Cowboys defense has been playing over its collective head as a unit. Marinelli has demanded a great deal from them, and his simplifying of already rather basic Dallas defensive schemes has been a boon for the Cowboys but last night's game is probably more indicative of what they are. That's still a significantly better defense than what they have thrown out there before, though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

champ bailey has retired. i really liked him back in the day, disappointed he couldn't win a championship.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Weeden could get the start vs the Cards. It'll be interesting to see what the Dallas O line can do vs the best run defense in the league stacking the box. I expect Palmer to expose Dallas pretty hard. He'll have a clean pocket most of the time and if he gets time, I think he's as good as any mid tier QB in the game.

I don't see Dallas winning this game unfortunately. Maybe Weeden plays well; he has great support (Dez pls catch). He'll have to. If he does, it can be a close game.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Mr Mister, thoughts on Martin's chances for OROY? He's the second best rookie lineman out there(BITONIO)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I can't see anyone other rookie lineman playing better than he is. He might be the best guard period. Actually, he could improve pass blocking.

Offensive lineman don't win awards Stacks you know that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lel the trade deadline passed. i wasn't even aware that it was this week, trading in the NFL incredibly rare.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Weren't there 2 of them yesterday?

Bucs traded Barron to the Rams. Don't remember the other.

Is Barron a bust already?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

bucs traded two people, ya, nothing else happened though. they traded a backup linebacker and a 6th for the pats' 5th and barron for another pick.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Vontaze out for at least 2 weeks with a knee scope. These injury bugs this year yo. You just can't make this stuff up. Just have to keep on grinding. Keep calm and Who Dey!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

> which is why only a little more than 20 percent of the draft choices in any given year re-sign with their teams.


wow if that statistic is true. :deandre


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

:ti RG3 to start week 9. Redskins just playing a merry go round at QB.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Why is it funny that a team is going to start their 1st string QB when he's healthy?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Why is it funny that a team is going to start their 1st string QB when he's healthy?




"Healthy"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Week 9 predictions

Battle of the Byes
DET vs. ATL: DET
TEN vs. BUF: BUF
GB vs. CHI: GB

NO @ CAR: NO
JAX @ CIN: CIN
TB @ CLE: CLE
AZ @ DAL: AZ
NYJ @ KC: KC
SD @ MIA: SD
WAS @ MIN: MIN
PHI @ HOU: PHI
STL @ SF: SF
DEN @ NE: DEN
OAK @ SEA: SEA
BAL @ PIT: BAL
IND @ NYG: IND


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Dolphins, please destroy the Chargers.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Manning vs Brady Manning vs Brady Manning vs Brady Manning vs Brady :brady2 vs eyton :mark: :mark: :mark:

Just hoping for a close and exciting game. Denver can easily come in and blow the Pats out if mistakes happen like that last regular season game. Really hoping that Brady goes back to Edelman more so he has a 3rd weapon. Julian hasn't been involved in the offense much but he has also had a few drops.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

ANOTHER LOSS?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

thank you mark ingram :banderas


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Remember when Carolina had that one fluke good year? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Like I said, the Colts defense is fraudulent


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Broncos are better all around, but with the game being in NE, it gives us a chance.

Ppl can say what they want, but Brady is just as good as Peyton.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

GitRekt said:


> Ppl can say what they want, but Brady is just as good as Peyton.


Lol...

"People can have wrong opinions, but I'm right."


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Lol...
> 
> "People can have wrong opinions, but I'm right."



I feel they're still 1A and 1B. Brady is playing with much less help around him. Can't take anything away from Peyton playing at the level he is at though either.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

JM's Daddy said:


> Remember when Carolina had that one fluke good year?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



I sense a pattern

2003- SB loss
2008- #1 seed in NFC
2013- first round BYE

I predict a 2018 division title


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Brady has his nasty mammoth back. GRONK opens up everything for that offense.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Giovani is now out. Lol welp. I'm sorry Darkstark, but I have to use this...










But on second thought, this is the perfect time for Jeremy Hill to really break out :mark: 
( despite it being against the Jaguars ).


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I hope that Foles Adjust his arm, he has plenty of long balls going wrong lately


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

TomahawkJock said:


> Dolphins, please destroy the Chargers.


San Diego hasn't won in Miami since 1982. However, we won't have dat MIAMI HEAT on our side this week as it's supposed to be in the 60's this weekend. So that sucks. Charger's outside of Weedle are very vulnerable in that 2ndary and overall they've regressed since that hot start, due mainly to injuries. Dead last in redzone defense. Offensive line is pretty shabby too.

That Bill Lazor offense is starting to click and so is the defense, so I expect the W. Tannehill is the first QB since '04 VICK to amass 30+ yard gashes in 3 straight games. Don't want to see him run _that_ much, but the way Lazor's using him in that department right now is just dandy. It seems like one week our D is good, O struggles, next week reverse, next week a complete game, next week a dud... but we've been pretty solid these last three games and Tanny is playing his best stretch since perhaps joining the league. One of the thing I've noticed more and more lately, starting with the Bears game, is the pre snap movement and shifts and how it's throwing other teams off. It's just nice to see imagination for once on that side of the ball, something Sherman never brought to the game. Hartline has been puzzling this year, usually pretty reliable, I think it's time we start to think about Gibson and/or Matthews getting more time and moving up the chart on him if he doesn't get it together.

*Dezo*, do you remember Chris McCain? He's been a ballhawk since I've seen him in preseason and I really love this guy's game. I never knew he even existed in college. Can only hope that Philbin uses him more and more over Wheeler because he's just a better player and has more heart. Sadly he's been nicked up to begin his career so that could be why the Philbz hasn't gone to him more. His first play in the NFL was that blocked punt on New England in Week 1. 

Why isn't undrafted Branden Oliver getting any ROTY love here? I'm worried about him the most this week because we haven't been that great against the run. The second level isn't doing a good job of making plays. I just don't think we have the best personel going. Thankfully, Philbin is starting to finally get the idea that Wheeler is trash. Good thing the fool made that comment after the Rodgers GW'er because if not for that I don't think McCain sees as much time as he has lately. 

Staying on the ROTY front, Martin from Dallas definitely deserves his share of votes. Brandin Cooks' versatility has translated well in to the pros. Benjamin is dropping a lot of TDs, he should probably have two or three more. For every spectacular catch he makes there's a drop that's just as mind boggling. Sammy Watkins should have an extra TD if not for that bone headed play last week. fpalm I think I'll stick with my pre season favorite in Benjamin, because Carolina is gonna be behind in most of their games it seems so he'll have to make plays but Watkins looks like he's about to have a huge second half. Watkins had EJ Manuel throwing him the ball for a while there, too.

DROTY, Ryan Shazier? Mosley? Kyle Fuller is up there. (Wait til lil bro' Kendall joins the league.)


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

That wind for the Pats / Broncos game. :jose I was in desperate need of a shootout for Manning. :floyd1


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm a little concerned about Dennard Robinson. Our run defense hasn't exactly been normal lately. Meh. We should be fine. Geno is becoming a little more like old Geno every week. And besides...

AJ GREEN is back


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Let's go JAGS :zayn3


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Good day for a bye. Now I don't have to worry about my heart rate fluctuating for 3 hours now.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^Same with the Bears. I can just relax and watch football and not worry about another Bears loss.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Mark Sanchez time...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL Chargers.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Mike Pettine, please learn how to manage the goddamn clock and use your fucking timeouts wisely.

O-line, please learn to protect Hoyer and open up some holes for our RBs.

All of this is showing me that we're clearly not ready for Cincinnati on Thursday.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

These early games are kinda meh


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> Mike Pettine, please learn how to manage the goddamn clock and use your fucking timeouts wisely.
> 
> O-line, please learn to protect Hoyer and open up some holes for our RBs.
> 
> All of this is showing me that we're clearly not ready for Cincinnati on Thursday.


you guys really need mack. he was apparently the reason for the entire offense's success earlier on.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chargers D :jose and I benched Miami's D fpalm


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

holy shit is this ever an ass whooping being laid down on San Diego.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LOL @ Weeden


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> LOL Chargers.


Cannot believe the score I'm seeing in MIA.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

We won this game today with a dynamite performance by our defense and special teams, sloppy mistakes made by the Bucs and a little bit of sheer, dumb luck. Plain and simple. And we can't keep winning like that, especially with the big Cincinnati game coming up on Thursday. If we want to be taken seriously this season, we need to play better. Period. I'm looking at you, offense.

EDIT: In other news, IT'S ALMOST TIME FOR MANNING VS. BRADY :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Browns are going dowm bro. EIFERT & GIOVANI will be back :mark: 

So long Gresham ut


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

₵A$H®;41448354 said:


> Browns are going dowm bro. EIFERT will be back :mark:
> 
> So long Gresham ut


If we can learn to adjust the O-line without Mack, we'd have a better run game and pass protection and would be in good shape. Don't count us out yet, sir. Remember, we beat Pittsburgh by 21 points.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> If we can learn to adjust the O-line without Mack, we'd have a better run game and pass protection and would be in good shape. Don't count us out yet, sir. Remember, we beat Pittsburgh by 21 points.


I'm not. Our run defense has been horrible. That's what we gotta fix. Should be an entertaining game.

LolPittsburgh.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

₵A$H®;41448786 said:


> I'm not. Our run defense has been horrible. That's what we gotta fix. Should be an entertaining game.
> 
> LolPittsburgh.


Our division is very tight right now. Everybody's got 5 wins and it's up in the air. This game will determine if we actually have a chance at a playoff spot (or the division title itself) this season. Should be a slobberknocker.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Rivers :jose


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Lol at Fivehead 

Needs more weapons!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> If we can learn to adjust the O-line without Mack, we'd have a better run game and pass protection and would be in good shape. Don't count us out yet, sir. Remember, we beat Pittsburgh by 21 points.


I never count the Browns out when they play us. It doesn't matter how bad one or the other team is, it always seems like a close game. AFC North the only division where every team has a winning record right now.

And why did it take an injury for Hill to get that many carries today? I almost hate to see Gio come back so Hill can go back to sitting on the bench waiting for a chance to play. Hopefully Hue Jackson got his head removed from the dark place he has been keeping it all year.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Just finished watching on tape delay.

Chiefs :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Anybody surprised by the halftime score of this Broncos/Pats game?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

With the way this season is going (and football in general :side, I'm pretty sure Chicago would have lost against BYE this week if they were a real team.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So now, every team (that I can think of) has had at least one bad loss. Keeps everything interesting.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao New England up to no good with that 4th and 1 bullshit.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Bad loss for Denver, but Im not worried if we have a rematch especially if were at home. For some reason we always travel to New England, can't have parody and have New England travel to Denver in the regular season.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm shocked. Think I even said a few days ago that if a blowout happened it would be Denver handing it to us. What a gamne, both teams left alot of points off the scoreboard. 

Mannying racking up yards after the game is over :ti


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Manning gave 0 fucks about the score, dude in the huddle like "Over 400"


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Good game, Raider fans. Like last year's Bucs, your team is much better than your record indicates. Lots of potential there.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Heal up quick :romo

Please


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

PATS!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ravens and Steelers time!!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Alright, games on. Going into Man Cave Meditation with the sound proof walls. :zayn3


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

STEELER FANS ASSEMBLE


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Disappointing loss. Wish that game had come before the trade deadline. Broncos need a LB who can drop into pass coverage.

Ronnie was brutal in pass protection, which was mitigated by the offensive line playing poorly. Said going in that the Broncos would win if they did not fumble. Did not expect everything else to go wrong.

Can the Jets fire Rex already so the Broncos can hire him to replace Del Rio?

Was hoping that home field wouldn't matter, but after this game, it's pretty clear that the winner of any Manning/Brady playoff showdown will be the team with home field advantage... just like every other time they've met in the playoffs.

---

In other news, has anyone else noticed that Brady/Manning games always seem to be in New England? I've only noticed it recently because we've played them in each of the past three seasons since getting Peyton, and all three were on the road. I looked back, and of the 16 meetings between the two, four came in the playoffs (2/2), four were when both teams were in the same division (2/2), and in non-division regular season meetings between Peyton and Brady, the Patriots have been at home in six of the eight. Not suggesting any sort of conspiracy. Just wondering if anyone else found that weird. Sure would be nice to get them at home sometime.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

so happy right now

edelman was money. lafell dropped a few but also had some big grabs. browner is a beast.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> ---
> 
> In other news, has anyone else noticed that Brady/Manning games always seem to be in New England? I've only noticed it recently because we've played them in each of the past three seasons since getting Peyton, and all three were on the road. I looked back, and of the 16 meetings between the two, four came in the playoffs (2/2), four were when both teams were in the same division (2/2), and in non-division regular season meetings between Peyton and Brady, the Patriots have been at home in six of the eight. Not suggesting any sort of conspiracy. Just wondering if anyone else found that weird. Sure would be nice to get them at home sometime.


i noticed this years ago. there's a reason the pats defensive backs get away with so much contact. :deandre


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

RetepAdam. said:


> Disappointing loss. Wish that game had come before the trade deadline. Broncos need a LB who can drop into pass coverage.
> 
> Ronnie was brutal in pass protection, which was mitigated by the offensive line playing poorly. Said going in that the Broncos would win if they did not fumble. Did not expect everything else to go wrong.
> 
> ...



I saw this post from some guy on ESPN. 

*For those Denver fans who are whining about the Broncos playing at NE for the third straight time, I will do the work for you so you will STFU. Please note that from 20003 to 2006, they played each other three times, ALL at Denver. Please note that from 1984 to 1991 they played in Denver 6 times and NE once. Please note from 1997 to 2001, they played at Denver 4 times out of 5. And you morons are whining about a one time thing? Stop whining and know the whole story, you bunch of ignorant jerks.*
http://www.footballdb.com/teams/nfl/denver-broncos/teamvsteam?opp=19

It's more likely a Broncos vs Patriots thing rather than them just having Brady play at home all the time.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

How did it take this long to retire Mean Joe Greene's number?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Sith Rollins said:


> I saw this post from some guy on ESPN.
> 
> *For those Denver fans who are whining about the Broncos playing at NE for the third straight time, I will do the work for you so you will STFU. Please note that from 20003 to 2006, they played each other three times, ALL at Denver. Please note that from 1984 to 1991 they played in Denver 6 times and NE once. Please note from 1997 to 2001, they played at Denver 4 times out of 5. And you morons are whining about a one time thing? Stop whining and know the whole story, you bunch of ignorant jerks.*
> http://www.footballdb.com/teams/nfl/denver-broncos/teamvsteam?opp=19
> ...


this has nothing to do with the broncos vs. patriots. peyton has had to play away in the majority of these matchups in his career, on both the colts and broncos.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*They had to find the kid that he traded his jersey for a bottle of coke. Couldn't retire his number without the jersey.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DarkStark said:


> *They had to find the kid that he traded his jersey for a bottle of coke. Couldn't retire his number without the jersey.*


top 5 post from you Sabrina would rep


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Kobe. said:


> this has nothing to do with the broncos vs. patriots. peyton has had to play away in the majority of these matchups in his career, on both the colts and broncos.


It could be a Broncos vs Pats thing, Broncos have played the majority of their games at home in this rivalry. :shrug. 

When Peyton was on the Colts it was 4 games for him at home and 5 games for Brady at home. Playoff games don't count. So it was pretty much even before he joined the Broncos.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

JAMES HARRISON :mark:
Flacco throwing the football :mark:
BIG BEN :mark:
BRYANT :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sevenburg?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

SEVENBURG :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kobe. said:


> this has nothing to do with the broncos vs. patriots. peyton has had to play away in the majority of these matchups in his career, on both the colts and broncos.


Regular season schedules are set years in advance...

The games played between NE & Denver between 2012-2014 were all scheduled in New England, between 2009-2011 they were in Denver, between 2006-2008 they were in New England, between 2003-2005 they were in Denver.

The games played between NE & Indy between 2013-2015 are all scheduled in Indianapolis, between 2010-2012 were all in New England, from 2007-2009 were all in Indy, from 2004-2006 they were all in New England.

This is how the schedule works, they set these things up years in advance. Even if the teams don't actually face each other in select years, the rotation is still set the same way. There is no conspiracy to help the Pats out.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

HOLY SHOT these receivers

WHEATON :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

:lmao

They botch the extra point and get the 2 point conversion anyway :lmao


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

lmao @ excuses for peyton


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Foles has a broken collar bone.

RIP EAGLES.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

SANCHISE THE FUTURE


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Steelers/Ravens getting entertaining now.

Ravens losing and getting salty. Taking shots, Steelers marching down the field va penalties. WORKS FOR ME.

The record continues for ANTONIO :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

JM said:


> Steelers/Ravens getting entertaining now.
> 
> *Ravens losing and getting salty.* Taking shots, Steelers marching down the field va penalties. WORKS FOR ME.
> 
> The record continues for ANTONIO :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


The way Suggs is acting you'd think his team was up and their D have been great.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

PATRIOTS :mark:

funny how we've gone from a falling dynasty, Brady was past it etc, and now we 5 in a row 8*D


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Suggs is not bright.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

brown is crazy good


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Kobe. said:


> this has nothing to do with the broncos vs. patriots. peyton has had to play away in the majority of these matchups in his career, on both the colts and broncos.


Nah, if you account for the Patriots getting these three Broncos games at home, it actually evens things out a ton. Aside from those three games, they split 2/2 when Indy was still in the AFC East, another 2/2 in the playoffs (NFL has nothing to do with that scheduling), and then you have 3/2 in NE/Indy and 3/0 in NE/Denver.

So, with the explanation being that the NFL is making up for having New England travel to Denver all those times in the past (which is a really fucking dumb way to do scheduling; just even it up as much as possible), the split is a lot more even.

And again, I went out of my way to say that I wasn't trying to suggest a conspiracy or anything. I was just wondering what the rationale was since I had noticed the discrepancy.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Someone just accepted this trade :ti


I get:

Emmanuel Sanders

I traded:

Ronnie Hillman
Doug Martin


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

VETO WTF VETO WTF ^^^^


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

RyanPelley said:


> VETO WTF VETO WTF ^^^^






This was in a league not involving this forum.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JM's Daddy said:


> This was in a league not involving this forum.


Bruh, I was just joshin' anyhow. Good job with the trade rape!


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

I'd like to see CLE and CIN become the AFC North juggernauts. Maybe those crowds will actually be hot for the arch-rivalry games. PIT and BAL sure don't seem that hot in the audience when they collide anymore.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

big fucking ben

ruling on the field stands

gg

here we go still-ers here we go

also ^ the bungles will always be the bungles and the browns are just... the browns. all them yinzers were plenty loud tonight.

hahahaha tomlin shit eatin at these mook ravens


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I get a little annoyed at some of these just decent qb play turning into record performances due in large part to era, but I must say this little two game tear Ben's been on has been something else. Has been some damn fine qbing. Record deserved.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

BIG BENJAMIN

Get this guy in the title.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

to: james harrison

pls just annihilate flacco on one of these incoming hail marys


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Ben has entered the MVP discussion


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

That burst. Ickey Shuffle glory here we come :moyes1


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Back to back 6 TD games for Big Benjamin. What is going on (all i had to do was drop him in fantasy you're welcome steelers fan and ben and steelers players and mean joe greene)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lulz vintage Cash trying to divert attention to his miserable Bungals. 

MrMister I'm not sure but you should try to shed some light on it in the thread title.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

SEVENBURG INCOMING

How great does Antonio Brown look in the open field? Scary good.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

MrMister said:


> SEVENBURG INCOMING
> 
> How great does Antonio Brown look in the open field? Scary good.


incredible acceleration, he puts a move on and almost comes to a stop then you blink and he's 15 yards away


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

the way he changes speeds is nuts. Defenders will think they got him for an easy tackle after the catch and then he accelerates and is gone.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

NE is a diff beast this year. I can only hope they stay healthy.

Having Gronk makes their offense click. He has to stay healthy more than anyone besides Brady.

I just feel this team has the right mix of talent, grit, and toughness. They've been close so many times lately but can't win the big one. I just have that feeling that they go all the way. Maybe I'll be wrong, but I didn't feel this way about them in years past (2011-2013). 2010 was the last year I legit thought we'd win. But when Mark Sanchez picks you apart on the road you realize you're not SB material. In the end, they came close in 2011, but they couldn't close it out. In 2012 they just got punched in the mouth by a more physical, complete, and hungry team. 2013 we were so banged up I had no expectations. Going into an AFC CG in Denver with no Gronk, Mayo, Wilfork, Vereen, Kelly, Vollmer etc. Plus missing 3-4 others left us with no chance. Adding Revis, Browner, along with Ayers, drafting Easely will be sweet when Chandler Jones returns. The defense gave up 400+ yards but they were good tonight.

Just hoping they stay healthy enough. I don't think they need HFA. I've seen too many teams win lately on the road (2005, 2006, 2007, 2010, 2011, 2012).


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Sith Rollins said:


> I saw this post from some guy on ESPN.
> 
> *For those Denver fans who are whining about the Broncos playing at NE for the third straight time, I will do the work for you so you will STFU. Please note that from 20003 to 2006, they played each other three times, ALL at Denver. Please note that from 1984 to 1991 they played in Denver 6 times and NE once. Please note from 1997 to 2001, they played at Denver 4 times out of 5. And you morons are whining about a one time thing? Stop whining and know the whole story, you bunch of ignorant jerks.*
> http://www.footballdb.com/teams/nfl/denver-broncos/teamvsteam?opp=19
> ...


lmao calm your ass down. Don't need to throw a fit over it. Patriots straight up mauled Denver today, doesn't matter. Denver will recover just fine just like your team got mauled by the Chiefs and you've recovered. The playoff rematch, if there is one, will again come to homefield advantage. If you guys have it you probably win. If we have it, we probably win. The regular season matchup only helps the team that wins if our records are the same and better than other teams.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

smackdown1111 said:


> lmao calm your ass down. Don't need to throw a fit over it. Patriots straight up mauled Denver today, doesn't matter. Denver will recover just fine just like your team got mauled by the Chiefs and you've recovered. The playoff rematch, if there is one, will again come to homefield advantage. If you guys have it you probably win. If we have it, we probably win. The regular season matchup only helps the team that wins if our records are the same and better than other teams.



Both teams are better than last year. I don't think it comes down to HFA necessarily.

Also that guy on espn was right. Half the Denver fans on there were bitching about the games being in NE, so he put them in their place.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fuck.

Off.

Kaep.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

GitRekt said:


> Both teams are better than last year. I don't think it comes down to HFA necessarily.
> 
> Also that guy on espn was right. Half the Denver fans on there were bitching about the games being in NE, so he put them in their place.


I mentioned it, not necessarily in a bitching way. If you want to be a great team you have to win the tough games like this. There could be plenty of things to bitch, but in the end it all comes down to performing and executing. We did not. And yes I do think it comes down to homefield advantage. I pretty much bet that if we meet again, whoever has it wins the game. With that said good job to your team. It is always nice seeing a smiling Belichick than a depressed one after a loss.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> Fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol Kaep. More over rated than Cutler....Nevermind. Just over rated.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

GitRekt said:


> Both teams are better than last year. I don't think it comes down to HFA necessarily.


It likely does. Both teams are dominant at home and merely very good on the road.

Not to mention that neither Brady nor Manning has shown an ability to beat the other on the road in the playoffs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Apparently Houston wasn't too pleased with Clowney missing the game for what he came in with. He had an illness, but they didn't think it was too bad and were disappointed he didn't want to/try to play through it(which i can understand as it is just an illness).


that's the best sign in the world considering they didn't draft Bortles, who is looking like a QB that would have been worth that pick, especially for a QB hungry team like the Texans, and a ton of other teams have had a lot of success with their first round picks. This seems like another good year for draft picks/teams, which makes me sad since the Colts didn't even have one. :jose

also I think Niners have a lot of their defenders coming off the books soon, possibly their linebackers. I really hope Colts make a play for one this offseason. there's nothing really wrong with walden/freeman/werner/jackson(although jackson is already up there in age and certainly isn't a long term option). either that or(and) we use our draft picks to stack up on defense.

offense is set as far as i'm concerned. improvements can certainly be made, but Moncrief/Hilton are going to be a great 1/2 punch, Allen is a do it all tight end that seemingly gets better every week and Fleener doyle has looked good in his limited work, trent is doing well as a multipurpose back(his rushing still needs work, but so does the run blocking), and even our oline has looked good, at times, this year. really all we need is consistency from the oline and less drops from  fleener  our young receivers.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> Fuck.
> 
> Off.
> 
> Kaep.





JM's Daddy said:


> Lol Kaep. More over rated than Cutler....Nevermind. Just over rated.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


TRADE KAEP.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Kobe. said:


> Apparently Houston wasn't too pleased with Clowney missing the game for what he came in with. He had an illness, but they didn't think it was too bad and were disappointed he didn't want to/try to play through it(which i can understand as it is just an illness).
> 
> 
> that's the best sign in the world considering they didn't draft Bortles, who is looking like a QB that would have been worth that pick, especially for a QB hungry team like the Texans, and a ton of other teams have had a lot of success with their first round picks. This seems like another good year for draft picks/teams, which makes me sad since the Colts didn't even have one. :jose
> ...


*Clowney had some, "not wanting to play" issues during his last year at South Carolina. Interesting.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

@ saints
@ giants
vs. skins
vs. seahawks
@ raiders
@ seahawks
vs. chargers
vs. cardinals


well at least giants won a championship. now get ready for an offseason where you fire the best head coach you've had in a long time, continue to lose key pieces because KAEP GOT PAID, and while the rest of the division gets stronger. 49ers getting ready for an implosion. :mark: on the bright side, at least dalton isnt your qb. or geno smith. :side:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Here's an interesting article about Clowney from last year at South Carolina




Something is going on with South Carolina defensive end Jadeveon Clowney.

Sure, various maladies have affected him this season. A bone spur in his foot. A stomach virus. A strained rib cage muscle is the latest. But that doesn't seem like the full story.

For whatever reason or reasons, Clowney has barely been a factor this season for the No. 12 Gamecocks (4-1), which is incomprehensible given the conversation that surrounded him this past summer. Just six weeks ago, it seemed a given Clowney would be the No. 1 pick in next spring's NFL draft and at least on the fringe of the Heisman Trophy conversation.

Instead, Clowney has been a mystery man: Good, at times, but ineffective at others and overly frustrated that teams have game planned around him, running a large percentage of plays to the opposite side of the field. Clowney was so aggravated, in fact, that he suggested South Carolina's coaches were misusing him after a loss to Georgia in September.

Clowney sat out Saturday's 35-28 victory against Kentucky, telling coach Steve Spurrier during pregame warm-ups that he wouldn't be able to play. Spurrier acknowledged Clowney didn't practice Thursday but told reporters he was under the assumption Clowney would play until right before kickoff. Spurrier's follow-up comment, however, intimated there might be other issues involved.

"If he wants to play, we'll welcome him to come play for the team if he wants to," Spurrier said. "If he doesn't want to play, he doesn't have to."

On a teleconference Sunday, Spurrier said it was "not a big story" and that he was just surprised by the timing of Clowney taking himself out of the lineup. But when asked if he thought Clowney was totally committed to and focused on the team, as opposed to perhaps his professional future, Spurrier went vague again.

"You'll have to ask him about that," Spurrier said. "I can't speak for Jadeveon."

Click to expand...

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...-south-carolina-overhyped-underhyped/2931323/
*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

ya, that's certainly not the attitude you want out of your first overall pick. character issues can be more problematic than getting adjusted to nfl play itself. :aryalol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Kobe. said:


> @ saints
> @ giants
> vs. skins
> vs. seahawks
> ...


Welp.

GIANTS, though!

Seriously, about the Niners: the obscene number of sacks allowed against the Rams is partly attributable to Kaepernick _*once again*_ holding on to the damned ball for far too long while possessing about as much simple pocket presence as the average back-up QB and the offensive line being consistently beaten into a pulp, with individuals such as Marcus Martin being overwhelmed at the line. Joe Staley was remarking after the game that the team "played like shit" (no kidding) and he blamed "dumb schemes" for it, which is interesting. There were at least three different plays in which the Niners utilized an empty set and the Rams merely sent more than the Niners could block. The lackadaisical schemes were woefully ineffective against a Rams defense which has blitzed approximately 40% of the time this year (I believe making them the NFL #1-blitzing unit).

Not all of it is on Kaepernick but he does make a bevy of unfortunate decisions. That throw to Crabtree where he was seemingly attempting to throw the ball through a wall only a few yards away from the line of scrimmage, needlessly rushing the pass and delivering it with zero "touch"? His aggravating lack of awareness and his stubbornness in going for deeper passes at the expense of checkdowns in situations which warrant being conservative are all among his flaws. Having said all of that, I cannot help but think that if the Philadelphia Eagles had Kaepernick, they would probably be the most dangerous team in the NFL at this moment... Or perhaps it would be Michael Vick all over again. I'll have to ponder that fictional scenario. 

Having said all of _that_, today's Rams-49ers crew of referees had to be the dumbest and most annoying group of troglodytes this side of the WWE Section. :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Kaep's pocket awareness is cringe worthy. If he can't see them coming, he'll get hit or manage to run away. Sure he can make a big play when he manages to get away, but when he doesn't he takes a sack that usually creates long field situations, which 49ers are not very good, and as a result kills the entire possession. 


RG3 is very much the same. Instead of having that clock in their head that says "get the ball out quick because pressure is about to get you", they basically think "no one is open, time to RUN" while refusing to throw it away and live for another down.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Kaepernick is awful, lol, you more or less say why above. There were at least two plays today where he should have and could have run with the ball for some not-so-insignificant chunks of yardage but he just keeps waiting... and waiting... and _waiting_ for that wide receiver to get open 30+ yards down field, and instead he scrambles for two or three yards if the Niners are lucky. At least once upon a time he seemed willing to run when the opportunity presented itself, but generally speaking he's all too often caught in-between and ends up taking a sack or turning the ball over. 

Again, though, the play-calling at the goal line to end the game was abominable. Total Super Bowl redux shit there, Mr. Roman.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

His knee was clearly down on the last fumble, but the refs just wanted to go home and didn't care about getting the call right.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I was almost sold on Kaep after 2012. They lost the SB but they couldn't be stopped. He just is a bad passer though. Also I've never seen a qb take so many delay of game penalties. Harbaugh is gone after this year, which will suck for the 9ers. He is a great coach.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

If Harbaugh is fired, Bears need to take a page out of the Cubs' playbook and send Trestman packing and hire him immediately.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

smackdown1111 said:


> I mentioned it, not necessarily in a bitching way. If you want to be a great team you have to win the tough games like this. There could be plenty of things to bitch, but in the end it all comes down to performing and executing. We did not. And yes I do think it comes down to homefield advantage. I pretty much bet that if we meet again, whoever has it wins the game. With that said good job to your team. It is always nice seeing a smiling Belichick than a depressed one after a loss.




Good post, whoever has HFA has an edge, but I just don't think they're a lock to win the game (potentially). I really think NE is leaps and bounds better than they were for that game in Denver. They didn't have any receivers besides Edelman for that one. And the secondary is very good now. Denver at worst will prob only lose once more this season. Pats have a tough sked and they will prob drop 2.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

RetepAdam. said:


> It likely does. Both teams are dominant at home and merely very good on the road.
> 
> Not to mention that neither Brady nor Manning has shown an ability to beat the other on the road in the playoffs.



We'll see. I think NE losing Ridley really hurts their chances at winning on the road. He was their one back who could move the chains on the ground. Vereen is awesome but is more of a passing threat than anything. 

I just think NE has the toughness to do it. They're a scrappy bunch. Denver is more finesse.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

harbaugh with Rex as the D. coordinator. :homer


go for it rams. you have nothing to lose except fisher.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

That win last night though :brady2

Insanely happy with how we played on both sides of the ball. Brady has been ridiculous since that KC game. No idea how we generated that much pressure without Chandler, Ayers seems to have been a solid pickup. Still think Denver will get the #1 seed since the Pats schedule is pretty rough. Also Miami need to lose a few games so I can stop worrying about them actually being a threat.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ABH is alive! Hey man


I think the OC'ing is worse than Kaepernick is a QB. This fucking team is built to run the ball and make big plays in the play action game. For some reason they think they're the Houston Oilers ca 1991.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

btw their run blocking was trash the whole game(apparently, i just saw some short video on it) and they weren't doing good blocking all game which is why they were passing at the end there and why they opted for the sneak over GORE. still a mistake not going to gore at least once though, you gotta have level of respect for your rb in that situation.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> That win last night though :brady2
> 
> Insanely happy with how we played on both sides of the ball. Brady has been ridiculous since that KC game. No idea how we generated that much pressure without Chandler, Ayers seems to have been a solid pickup. Still think Denver will get the #1 seed since the Pats schedule is pretty rough. Also Miami need to lose a few games so I can stop worrying about them actually being a threat.


I think Denver gets the 1 seed as well. The only game I could see them losing is the KC road game. 

Brady has been near perfect. That INT wasn't even on him last night, it was tipped by a defender and then Amendola tipped it again, right to a Broncos defender.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

that's what a lot of INTs are like. Neither Peyton or Brady or even a lot of mid tier level QBs will throw a pick unless they're pressured or it's tipped. Like that INT that welker caused was completely on him yet it isn't counted in his stat line(which it should btw, receivers deserve equal blame these days unless it just doesn't get to them, a drop that leads to an INT is a pretty bad stat to have). That happened consistently to Eli last year too which is why he had such a high INT count.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

GitRekt said:


> I just think NE has the toughness to do it. They're a scrappy bunch. Denver is more finesse.


This Broncos team is a lot tougher than yesterday's game showed. Also, away from Foxboro, you'll probably see a swing in how often Browner gets flagged vs. some of the ticky-tack defensive holding calls that went against the Broncos.

Bottom line is: Broncos need Ball back because while he's no Knowshon, he's still so much better in pass protection than Hillman. And finding a LB who can drop into coverage wouldn't hurt either. That's probably where we miss Wesley Woodyard most.

Re: last year's AFCCG – Broncos weren't remotely healthy either. Von Miller, Ryan Clady, Chris Harris Jr., Rahim Moore and Derek Wolfe were all out, among others.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Kobe. said:


> btw their run blocking was trash the whole game(apparently, i just saw some short video on it) and they weren't doing good blocking all game which is why they were passing at the end there and why they opted for the sneak over GORE. still a mistake not going to gore at least once though, you gotta have level of respect for your rb in that situation.


Your run blocking is going to suck if you don't prioritize it. Run blocking is something that has to continued to be honed each week. It's deteriorated to the point where they have to pass. 

QB sneak is an ok play call, especially if the run game sucked.

Looked at the stats. SF passed 33 times and ran 21 times. Those numbers should be reversed, or at the very least need to be closer together.


I didn't watch this game, but I assume it's the same bullshit as the other games I've seen. Kaep passing way too much. He's not Steve Young and never will be.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

MrMister said:


> ABH is alive! Hey man


Yup, I'm back. Escaped from McQueen's basement before he could do too much damage.



Kobe. said:


> that's what a lot of INTs are like. Neither Peyton or Brady or even a lot of mid tier level QBs will throw a pick unless they're pressured or it's tipped. Like that INT that welker caused was completely on him yet it isn't counted in his stat line(which it should btw, receivers deserve equal blame these days unless it just doesn't get to them, a drop that leads to an INT is a pretty bad stat to have). That happened consistently to Eli last year too which is why he had such a high INT count.


Often wonder why there isn't an extra stat for INTs that aren't specifically the QBs fault. Would be pretty simple, like having the number of tipped/dropped etc picks in brackets after the full number:

*INTS*
8(3)​


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> That win last night though :brady2
> 
> Insanely happy with how we played on both sides of the ball. Brady has been ridiculous since that KC game. No idea how we generated that much pressure without Chandler, Ayers seems to have been a solid pickup. Still think Denver will get the #1 seed since the Pats schedule is pretty rough. Also Miami need to lose a few games so I can stop worrying about them actually being a threat.


Welcome back. :hb


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks man. Disappointed I wasn't around last week when it was Bears/Pats, I'm sure you're sick of the sight of Gronk by now 8*D


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah. I'm thankful we only play the Pats once every 4 years. :lol


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

JM said:


> Lulz vintage Cash trying to divert attention to his miserable Bungals.
> 
> *MrMister I'm not sure but you should try to shed some light on it in the thread title.*





MrMister said:


> *SEVENBURG INCOMING*
> 
> How great does Antonio Brown look in the open field? Scary good.


BUMP


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

pats win is more impressive and we had a steelers title last week. plz stop being greedy, jim.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Kobe. said:


> that's what a lot of INTs are like. Neither Peyton or Brady or even a lot of mid tier level QBs will throw a pick unless they're pressured or it's tipped. Like that INT that welker caused was completely on him yet it isn't counted in his stat line(which it should btw, receivers deserve equal blame these days unless it just doesn't get to them, a drop that leads to an INT is a pretty bad stat to have). That happened consistently to Eli last year too which is why he had such a high INT count.


Agreed somewhat. A lot of INT's are not on qb's, but last year Eli threw so many terrible ones that were def on him. Also last night Peyton threw one to Nink that was on him, and one was dropped Arrington that he had in his 2 hands.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for the bump JM. I accidentally forgot.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

RetepAdam. said:


> This Broncos team is a lot tougher than yesterday's game showed. Also, away from Foxboro, you'll probably see a swing in how often Browner gets flagged vs. some of the ticky-tack defensive holding calls that went against the Broncos.
> 
> Bottom line is: Broncos need Ball back because while he's no Knowshon, he's still so much better in pass protection than Hillman. And finding a LB who can drop into coverage wouldn't hurt either. That's probably where we miss Wesley Woodyard most.
> 
> Re: last year's AFCCG – Broncos weren't remotely healthy either. Von Miller, Ryan Clady, Chris Harris Jr., Rahim Moore and Derek Wolfe were all out, among others.



Broncos had some injuries but the Pats were much more signifficant imo. Regardless if both teams were healthy I still think Denver would have won it, so there is no point on continuing imo. And even if NE had won, Seahawks wax their asses.

I expect Denver to be better, I just am saying I believe NE can beat them this year, at home or on the road. Ridley was a huge loss for us, but I think we can grind it out better than in previous seasons.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Kobe. said:


> pats win is more impressive and we had a steelers title last week. plz stop being greedy, jim.


I don't know, when Ginormous Ben sets records in consecutive weeks it's hard to ignore, imo.

Let's not forget ANTONIO BROWN's WORLD NATIONAL FOOTBALL LEAGUE GUINNESS RECORD OF THE GALAXIES record as well that he's currently making more amazing on a weekly basis.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

BIG FUCKING BEN

if brown isnt the offensive player of the year so far idk what life is


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Demarco Murray was on the Dickerson pace so obviously it's been him through the 1st half.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

reggie wayne currently has a record of 76 straight games with 3 catches in a row. p. impressive imo.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

for realz?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Brown's streak is more impressive.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

brown's streak didn't endure an era of painter and kerry collins.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Kobe. said:


> Kaep's pocket awareness is cringe worthy. If he can't see them coming, he'll get hit or manage to run away. Sure he can make a big play when he manages to get away, but when he doesn't he takes a sack that usually creates long field situations, which 49ers are not very good, and as a result kills the entire possession.
> 
> 
> RG3 is very much the same. Instead of having that clock in their head that says "get the ball out quick because pressure is about to get you", they basically think "no one is open, time to RUN" while refusing to throw it away and live for another down.


*Just wait til you get a load of Manziel :lmao*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Not wanting to take sacks or waste plays is the common theme for young QBs nowadays UDFK. Your QB is the same way. He's a little more conservative than RG3 for instance but he's similar to Big Ben if nothing else. Sometimes he ends up looking amazing but it will lead to frustrating mistakes here and there.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

JM said:


> Lulz vintage Cash trying to divert attention to his miserable Bungals.


Still in first place in the North.

Hello JM.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

dont fuck with our kickers


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone here play Madden on the XB1? Trying to fill a fantasy draft league, starting Sunday.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

McCarthy extended yet again. All other contenders should celebrate.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

JM said:


> Not wanting to take sacks or waste plays is the common theme for young QBs nowadays UDFK. Your QB is the same way. He's a little more conservative than RG3 for instance but he's similar to Big Ben if nothing else. Sometimes he ends up looking amazing but it will lead to frustrating mistakes here and there.


Luck and Big Ben are aware of the pressure, they just try to run out of it/avoid it. RG3/Kaep never see it coming and dont have a good sense of when their pocket is collapsing.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Super Sonic said:


> McCarthy extended yet again. All other contenders should celebrate.


:lol

Indeed.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

so much for the notion of read option qb's being the future lol

luck and rodgers are hybrid at best


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Kobe. said:


> Luck and Big Ben are aware of the pressure, they just try to run out of it/avoid it. RG3/Kaep never see it coming and dont have a good sense of when their pocket is collapsing.


Agreed fully.

I'm just saying, their stubbornness does lead to some bad balls and fumbles here and there.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

GitRekt said:


> so much for the notion of read option qb's being the future lol
> 
> luck and rodgers are hybrid at best


neither are hybrids. rodgers scrambles given the opportunity and Luck has barely ran this year and when he does it's similarly because it's his last option and because it's open. i think only kaep/rg3/wilson run it now.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Kobe. said:


> neither are hybrids. rodgers scrambles given the opportunity and Luck has barely ran this year and when he does it's similarly because it's his last option and because it's open. i think only kaep/rg3/wilson run it now.


I don't consider them hybrids either. They just guys that make plays with their legs occasionally.

Cam too, but I haven't watched much of Carolina this year. With a better line he is prob the best in the game. Wilson is the best at picking and choosing when to. He really is something special and deserves praise.

It's just funny that they said the pocket passing qbs will be phased out.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

51.20 (8-0) vs 100.51 (2-6)


8-1 fantasy coming up, Luck and TY Hilton cant save mefpalm :bron3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

That Suggs hit...it wasn't that dirty. Late? Yes. A cheap hit? Yes. Did he go for an injury. Not from what I saw, he didn't even go that low and seemed to hit him in the ass/waist area.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Kobe. said:


> neither are hybrids. rodgers scrambles given the opportunity and Luck has barely ran this year and when he does it's similarly because it's his last option and because it's open. i think only kaep/rg3/wilson run it now.


CAM


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Locker?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Kobe. said:


> That Suggs hit...it wasn't that dirty. Late? Yes. A cheap hit? Yes. Did he go for an injury. Not from what I saw, he didn't even go that low and seemed to hit him in the ass/waist area.


BALL SO HARD UNIVERSITY

I don't care anyone's feelings on the guy, that's just fun to say.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Suggs hit him in the hip. Nothing dirty about that. Mean Joe Green would be proud.*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

lol Harrison calling a hit dirty


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Luck tied a Unitas record. plz make the thread title about him because that means more than any meaningless passing/receiving touchdown in this era.



a good ol' fashioned Luck scramble. :banderas


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Unitas we stand....*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

wow luck you suck.



run the fucking ball. we shouldnt only have 2 running plays after the first quarter. :rudy



I have a really bad feeling about GRONK coming to town. Like a terrible, awful, he's going to absolutely destroy our defense feeling.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Don't feel bad if he does. When he's 100% he can't really be defended.

This game is two offenses just out of sync. Kinda dull watching that.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Do you guys think Kelce has the same talent set as Gronk?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Preston Parker is horrible


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

TomahawkJock said:


> Do you guys think Kelce has the same talent set as Gronk?


Love what I've seen from him, but I've never seen a TE like Gronk before.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Hoping Hasselbeck finds Eli after the game and wishes him luck in front of the 12th Man.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TomahawkJock said:


> Do you guys think Kelce has the same talent set as Gronk?


Similar. Both are big, strong, and fast. I'm not sure Kelce has Gronk's hands, but I haven't seen Kelce a ton.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

OMG T.Y. Stole the touchdown from DRC.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:ty 947 yards, on 56 receptions with only 77 targets.


brown's numbers would look like a joke if Ty had 103 targets. :kobe9


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

9 TDs vs 3 TDs.

Try again.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

One gets targets in the endzone and the other one doesn't. That isn't really an argument, we just use different schemes.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lulz, then stop comparing them then.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

REGGIE!!!!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

JM said:


> Lulz, then stop comparing them then.


so they're not comparable in any way because Brown gets a lot of looks in the redzone? :drake1


DWAYNE ALLEN. :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Kobe. said:


> so they're not comparable in any way because Brown gets a lot of looks in the redzone? :drake1
> 
> 
> DWAYNE ALLEN. :mark:


Wut?

If you want to compare stats compare all of them. Not just the ones that work in your favour attempting to troll.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

1) it was a joke, i never even brought up any stat by brown aside from targets and you got defensive. you immediately compared their TDs. 


2) I'm not trolling. Do you really think Brown is leaps and bounds better than Ty? The fuck is up with everyone sleeping on our best players. :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I think Brown is the best Wide receiver in the NFL. You know this lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Brown is my pick for the best right now too


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

And he has a good argument for it. He's leading receivers in yards and I think TDs. He's also incredibly versatile. That doesn't mean bringing up the guy second in yards is somehow insulting to Brown.


although in reality neither is as good as Megatron and that really shouldn't be an argument when MEGATRON is healthy. :calvin


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Kobe. said:


> :ty 947 yards, on 56 receptions with only 77 targets.
> 
> 
> brown's numbers would look like a joke if Ty had 103 targets. :kobe9



You were the one trying to make someone's stats seem less significant, not me lulz. But you were joking so I digress. 

Hilton is immensely good, this is no secret. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I was up 35 points going into today in one of my leagues. Dude has Vinitieri and Beckham Jr...I'm only up 5 points right now. I'm scared.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Colts impressive tonight but I still don't buy them as a SB threat.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes, yes, run the time out please. Don't let the colts get a field goal.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Win that next game Luck and you might seal your MVP if you keep this up. :banderas


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

garbage time stats for eli


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh god. The Giants are actually going to try to come back. They're calling time outs. I swear if I lose because of a TE I've never heard of...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Fuck. Fuck. Fuck. Don't let him catch another ball please...105-104 right now....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

eli went for 11/26, 0 passing TDs, 180 yards to 27/52, 360, 2 TDs all in garbage time. THAT STAT FILLER. 


and our defense wont look as good "on paper" anymore. :jose


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

NO. RUN THE CLOCK OUT DO NOT VINITIERI KICK A FIELD GOAL.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM's Daddy said:


> NO. RUN THE CLOCK OUT DO NOT VINITIERI KICK A FIELD GOAL.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They're not the Patriots.

Actually the Patriots would go for it or even fake it :lol


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

That holding penalty on Ind just saved me from a field goal. Thank you.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol they weren't ever going to kick a FG.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> lol they weren't ever going to kick a FG.



Dude, they couldn't run out the clock. They would have kicked a field goal.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah, just turn it over on downs. There is no reason to ever kick a FG this late in a blowout.

It's hilarious that you were sweating it though IRL.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I wish I could have this team as my team against you fucks. I'd never lose. I have Tom Brady and Luck :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*NFL Week 9: FIRESTORM AT FOXBORO (Benjamin with 6 more TDs BIG DEAL SO WHAT)*

http://imgur.com/T7l90F6

One can only dream, right? Hopefully I get the Kelce one, obviously not getting the Gronk one, but felt like trying.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The death of the Colts was greatly exaggerated.

If you combine the Giants and Jets roster you could perhaps have a playoff team.*


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *If you combine the Giants and Jets roster you could perhaps have a playoff team.*


Maybe if this new team played in the 2011 NFC West.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

that offense would be amazing with eli running it. 


Hopefully Jones, Landry, and Walden are back for next game. Jackson got hurt too I think, hopefully that's nothing serious, although Newsome played very well.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

MrMister said:


> They're not the Patriots.
> 
> Actually the Patriots would go for it or even fake it :lol


MOAR POINTS 

Giants looked bad. Watching them on a Thursday game against Washington a month or so ago they looked really good. Or maybe the Redskins are just bad. Then again the Colts shut out the Bengals, gave up 50 last week and now basically shut down the Giants. Can't figure anyone out. Though was that Steelers game without Vontae Davis? He's a game changer for that D. Colts look like they'll be contenders, though that O-line could cost them. No wonder Luck's on course for breaking Stafford's attempts record when they can barely run the ball.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Thinking about it now, none of the top AFC teams can consistently run. NE could, but Riddles went down. Broncos can't. Ball got squeezed out, but Hiillman isn't a sure thing. Bradshaw and Trich sometimes can and sometimes can't. I expect them all to upgrade in the offseason. I'd like to Resign Ridley at least.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll say right now Indy is the 3rd best team in the AFC. KC is good, and I respect them, they kicked our asses, but they're gonna have to win a lot of road games if they want to make the playoffs and potentially advance. Ravens and Bengals have talent and are in the mix. Stillers are onf ire right now, and even though they have that ugly bucs loss, the offense has turned it around behind Ben and Brown. Bryant and Wheaton look good too.

right now i'd rank the afc

1. NE/DEN
3. IND
4. PIT
5. KC
6. CIN
7. BAL
8. MIA
9. SD
10. CLE
11. BUF

rest are dead.



It's weird how fast things change. SD was 2nd a few weeks ago.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I'll be honest. I'd be a little nervous about catching the Steelers in the playoffs. Bell is a beast, Big Ben is tough to stop on third downs, and Brown is downright uncoverable right now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Steelers are almost what I thought they'd be. I say almost because I didn't think the offense would be THIS good. I figured they'd be good though because of the weapons Ben has.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Steelers WR drafting skills are GOAT. Truly.

They continue to let guys go and draft someone else that ends up being better long term.

Burris, Holmes, Wallace, Sanders.

Wallace, Sanders, Brown is now Brown, Wheaton, Bryant and (so far) is a far more lethal core. 

Who would have thought that Brown would be where he is when he was #5 on the depth chart 3 years ago to start the season.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

GitRekt said:


> I'll say right now Indy is the 3rd best team in the AFC. KC is good, and I respect them, they kicked our asses, *but they're gonna have to win a lot of road games if they want to make the playoffs* and potentially advance. Ravens and Bengals have talent and are in the mix. Stillers are onf ire right now, and even though they have that ugly bucs loss, the offense has turned it around behind Ben and Brown. Bryant and Wheaton look good too.
> 
> right now i'd rank the afc
> 
> ...


Chiefs play 4 on the road and 4 at home and 3 of those home games are divisional match-ups so they should be just fine. I got them getting the last wild card spot.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Halfway point assessment of the AFC:

Patriots
Steelers
Colts
Broncos

^^^Division winners (not in any order that's just how i thought of them as I went through divisions in my head)

Dolphins
Chiefs

^^^Wild card

IMO

On the bubble will be Ravens, Browns, Bengals, Chargers, and maybe Texans if they can ever get decent QB play and Foster plays all games. Oh yeah and BILLS.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

In other news, AP is getting 80 community service and a $2000 fine.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The wonders of the plea bargain. It's just a misdemeanor too.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

And suspension of course. Which people seem to care more about :fpalm

8 games based on the new rules?

he better hope they get that straight soon so he doesn't miss too much time next year.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

For all you Illinois people, I just shook Pat Quinn's hand. You jelly?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

The only huge scary road games the Chiefs have are @Cardinals and @Steelers. Steelers scare me the most, but this Chiefs defense is so underrated. We have yet to give up a 300 yard passer or a rushing TD. We have the top pass rusher in the NFL, one of if not the best DT in the game, and a secondary that like I said hasn't given up a 300 yard passer even with Berry out. I'll admit Berry is really overrated, but I think he will help our rush defense which is currently 19th (I miss you Derrick Johnson). 

Honestly, Kansas City can beat the Bills, Seahawks and Raiders before facing the Broncos at home. Facing the likes of Brady, Rivers, Manning, Tannehill and Kaepernick really helped this secondary grow up and learn fast. Phillip Gaines is going to be a stud. Abdullah and Parker although not the best players out there, are fast and quick in coverage. 

The offense is beginning to pull it together. We have weapons. We can do a variety of things. Kelce is a mismatch, DAT is fucking fast as hell, we seriously need to give him the ball a bit more. I really hope we draft a WR or get MACLIN in free agency, because if we can team up a talented young receiver with Bowe, this team will go places. We have at least another two years of Charles and Davis if we so wish. Or we can trade Davis for picks (we have like 11 next draft already). 

This team, if not this year, will be a legit AFC contender next season at the latest. And sure as hell am looking forward to it.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I guess if I had to say right now

1. Denver BYE
2. New England BYE

3. Indianapolis
4. Pittsburgh
5. Kansas City
6. Cincinnati


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

TomahawkJock said:


> The only huge scary road games the Chiefs have are @Cardinals and @Steelers. Steelers scare me the most, but this Chiefs defense is so underrated. We have yet to give up a 300 yard passer or a rushing TD. We have the top pass rusher in the NFL, one of if not the best DT in the game, and a secondary that like I said hasn't given up a 300 yard passer even with Berry out. I'll admit Berry is really overrated, but I think he will help our rush defense which is currently 19th (I miss you Derrick Johnson).
> 
> Honestly, Kansas City can beat the Bills, Seahawks and Raiders before facing the Broncos at home. Facing the likes of Brady, Rivers, Manning, Tannehill and Kaepernick really helped this secondary grow up and learn fast. Phillip Gaines is going to be a stud. Abdullah and Parker although not the best players out there, are fast and quick in coverage.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I really like what KC is doing. Wasn't a fan after the MNF debacle, but NE needed that beating imo.

Really hoping you guys help us out and beat Denver later on. You guys couldn't do it last year, which resulted in Denver getting HFA.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> MOAR POINTS
> 
> Giants looked bad. Watching them on a Thursday game against Washington a month or so ago they looked really good. Or maybe the Redskins are just bad. Then again the Colts shut out the Bengals, gave up 50 last week and now basically shut down the Giants. Can't figure anyone out. Though was that Steelers game without Vontae Davis? He's a game changer for that D. Colts look like they'll be contenders, though that O-line could cost them.* No wonder Luck's on course for breaking Stafford's attempts record when they can barely run the ball.*


Bradshaw: 7 carries, 50 yards
Trent: 7 carries, 33 yards

We were running fine, no runs play were called all game for literally no reason. I have no idea what Pep was thinking or doing, but I didn't like it. The only thing I can think of is that Trent was still hurt.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Colts throw more than any team. How are you just now noticing this?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Bradshaw and Trent are both most successful when used sparingly. If they tried to get any consistent run game going their YPC would plummet imo.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Disagree about Bradshaw. He's an excellent RB. But fear of injuries is probably what keep his rushing attempts down.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

In his prime sure. I think he's lost a lot though. Still shows flashes obviously. He's a smart runner though where as Trent does not seem to have much in the way of football IQ.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^leling pretty hard. don't know what or who you're watching, but the guy has been consistently great for 2 years now(even though he had a small sample size last year). I guess when he breaks the receiving td record for rbs you might take notice. :kobe9



TomahawkJock said:


> The only huge scary road games the Chiefs have are @Cardinals and @Steelers. Steelers scare me the most, but this Chiefs defense is so underrated. We have yet to give up a 300 yard passer or a rushing TD. We have the top pass rusher in the NFL, one of if not the best DT in the game, and a secondary that like I said hasn't given up a 300 yard passer even with Berry out. I'll admit Berry is really overrated, but I think he will help our rush defense which is currently 19th (I miss you Derrick Johnson).
> 
> Honestly, Kansas City can beat the Bills, Seahawks and Raiders before facing the Broncos at home. Facing the likes of Brady, Rivers, Manning, Tannehill and Kaepernick really helped this secondary grow up and learn fast. Phillip Gaines is going to be a stud. Abdullah and Parker although not the best players out there, are fast and quick in coverage.
> 
> ...


The Steelers scare you more than the Cards? I swear you people always sleep on the wrong teams. :rudy

I called the best in the NFC on week 3. Genius level prediction imo. :kobe3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He's probably not a 20+ carry RB that's true, but he's still really good from what I've seen. Bradshaw has it all, agility, toughness, vision, hands, and the ability to deliver crushing blocks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm not sure how many games he'd play if he was rushing 20+ times a game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Colts throw more than any team. How are you just now noticing this?


well after being "power running" for 2 years I'm not exactly liking the huge disparity in passing and run plays. And it's usually never that bad unless we're down big early, which we weren't and our passing game wasn't even doing that well. Us not running the ball early was just plain bad play calling.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I was a secret Ahmad Bradshaw fanboy when he was a Giant. Dont' tell anyone.

Yeah I get it UDFK. Was just fucking with you. They did run it late to kill the clock so that was good.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

he has injury concerns, but JIM saying he's lost any of his ability is plain laughable. if he got 20 rushing attempts per game his YPC wouldn't plummet, he'd be fine. the guy makes gains after being hit before the line of scrimmage. the only concern is his past injuries and keeping him healthy, nothing about his play suggests he's lost his ability to run well and be a great receiver.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Errr his YPC is over 5 which he hasn't had since he was getting under 100 carries. 

This has more to do with them not hiding the run by using it sparingly than it does Bradshaw. But even still, he's not as good as he was in 2009 and 2010. He's just not. 

Stay calm UDFK.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

It's okay JIM, I don't exactly highly value your opinion on our players. All I care about is him staying healthy.


Even though we're 14th in rushing and have more attempts than Pittsburgh running the ball, we only run the ball sparingly.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't exactly highly value your contributions to be the human race. I guess we both have some things to work on.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:kobe9

I doubt you highly value my opinions on the Steelers nor would I think any fan would about their own team as the only team you watch every week(for most people) is your own. It's alright though, make it personal for little to no reason after telling me to stay calm. :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I value all opinions UDFK since I'm an exemplary human being.

I've probably seen more Colts games than I have Steelers games this year ftr. I don't get to chose the games they show on TV. 

How much said person has watched said team is an excuse geeks use when they don't have a counter argument anyway.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

JM said:


> I value all opinions UDFK since I'm an exemplary human being.
> 
> I've probably seen more Colts games than I have Steelers games this year ftr. I don't get to chose the games they show on TV.
> 
> How much said person has watched said team is an excuse geeks use when they don't have a counter argument anyway.


We're 12th in rushing attempts per game. We're 14th in rush yards per game, right after the Steelers. You never gave an argument. You know why you said Bradshaw isn't as good as 2009/2010? "he's just not". that's not an argument, that's a blindly stated opinion with no basis or support. Bradshaw has more receiving touchdowns this year than he ever had with the Giants. His role on the team is different, and he gets less carries to preserve his health, but the guy is still pounding the ball away and doing great things in the passing game. What exactly are your reasons for him not being as great as he once was? 

Last week we were missing Trent and had by far our worst rushing game. These guys aren't just random, replaceable pieces in the offense. They've helped the team a lot this year and Trent has gotten better every passing week.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It's about play percentages UDFK so I'm not sure why you are giving ranks.

The Colts have one of the highest pass play % in the league and it's been going up as the season progresses. Steelers are about middle of the pack in pass play percentage. I'm not sure why they were brought up though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

You said our run game is used sparingly, when rankings show it's not. Yes we pass a lot, but we also run the ball quite a bit too. We pass more because we have Luck and he kind of dominates at passing. If you hadn't noticed we're leading the league in yards, points, and total time of possession. If you ever think we're not running more than we currently are because it's WORKING?

The game last week, again when Trent, didn't help when we ran 9 times and Luck threw 46 times. 


And you still haven't brought up a single argument as to why Bradshaw isn't as good as he once was. Are you going to because you're the one that decided to continue this argument by saying I never gave any counter arguments.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

What ranks are you talking about and how are they relevent to how often the team runs run plays?

Sparingly as in you pass FAR MORE. How is this confusing for you. 

I didn't say it wasn't working, I didn't say they should pass less. I wasn't stating an opinion I was staying a fact which is they run sparingly which their 67% pass play statistic abundantly proves. 

These are literally simple concepts to understand UDFK yet you chose to make an argument out of nothing as per usual.

Bradshaw is not as good as he once was because his body can not handle a large work load. Again, this is pretty much obvious and a core requirement of being a starting RB in the NFL.

Are you bored? You literally find any which thing to argue for the sake of arguing.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Indy's rushing attack I think has very goos potential if Trich put it together.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

GitRekt said:


> Indy's rushing attack I think has very goos potential if Trich put it together.


JM and Magic are having an ARGUMENT TO THE DEATH. Hide.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

JM said:


> What ranks are you talking about and how are they relevent to how often the team runs run plays?
> 
> Sparingly as in you pass FAR MORE. How is this confusing for you.
> 
> ...



Bradshaw is on pace to get reach his 2009 workload. You have no argument for why he's not the same player, you're just trying to state any random thing that you hope is true. He's never been a healthy guy, he's had dealt with injury problems, keeping him upright is more important than giving him a lot of carries. 

Last week we passed 46 times to 9 runs, that helps skew that number and we certainly didn't play better because of it. Our offense is at its best when we have more balance, not when we pass 30 more times than we run. So you're stance of "Indy's run game is better when they run less and are used sparingly" is wrong. All the games where we threw far more than we ran, with only the Steelers game being so out of hand that we had to throw all the time, we lost except for last night, where Luck struggled far more than he should have. 

No I'm not bored and I wish I could flame you because when I tried ending this argument you kept going and insisted I provided no counter arguments for anything, so I did. Now you're saying I'll argue about anything.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Kobe. said:


> No I'm not bored and I wish I could flame you.


:lmao Pathetic.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

So is continuing an argument and then blaming me for it.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> JM and Magic are having an ARGUMENT TO THE DEATH. Hide.


lol dude blew up at the notion of luck not being elite


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

probably because everything points toward that being true. 

JIM blew up when I joked about Brown.

If I insulted Brady or GRONK you guys would too.

I don't really understand the shock that I'd defend the best players on my team.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

UDFK no one blows up like you.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

JM said:


> Errr his YPC is over 5 which he hasn't had since he was getting under 100 carries.
> 
> This has more to do with them not hiding the run by using it sparingly than it does Bradshaw. But even still, he's not as good as he was in 2009 and 2010. He's just not.
> 
> Stay calm UDFK.





Kobe. said:


> It's okay JIM, I don't exactly highly value your opinion on our players. All I care about is him staying healthy.
> 
> 
> Even though we're 14th in rushing and have more attempts than Pittsburgh running the ball, we only run the ball sparingly.





JM said:


> I don't exactly highly value your contributions to be the human race. I guess we both have some things to work on.





Kobe. said:


> :kobe9
> 
> I doubt you highly value my opinions on the Steelers nor would I think any fan would about their own team as the only team you watch every week(for most people) is your own. It's alright though, make it personal for little to no reason after telling me to stay calm. :lmao





JM said:


> I value all opinions UDFK since I'm an exemplary human being.
> 
> I've probably seen more Colts games than I have Steelers games this year ftr. I don't get to chose the games they show on TV.
> 
> *How much said person has watched said team is an excuse geeks use when they don't have a counter argument anyway.*


^hey JIM what's this? is this you continuing an argument for no reason and suggesting I'm geek for not providing a reasonable counter argument only for you to say I'm arguing for no reason right after i gave a counter argument?

was that not you the post before that one flaming me for little to no reason and making this personal?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Kobe. said:


> probably because everything points toward that being true.
> 
> JIM blew up when I joked about Brown.
> 
> ...



Luck isn't elite right now imo. Too many turnovers. I dont see how I'm wrong, it's only his 3rd season. He will easily be elite soon and prob the best. Just don't think he is on the level of a Brady, Peyton, or Rodgers 

Imo


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

UDFK please keep in mind you are now trying to instigate an argument about ARGUING just for the purpose of trying to make someone look stupid. Scum. 

Imma gonna let you finish but Beyoncé had one of the greatest videos of all time.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Peterson should be reinstated now. 8 games is more than enough for a fucking misdemeanor, no matter what it was.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Luck is a primary example of the belief I hold that there needs to be a mass sports cultural overhaul in the relevance of passing statistics and their relevance to "elite play". Every damn week I will hear commentators hyping up a statistic when comparing to all time greats of a completely different era, yet conveniently rarely put things into context. Every sunday stats are looked at on face value, or at least passing yards. Luck with the benefit of spending his entire career in a league coddling quarterbacks and doing everything possible to protect the pass game (the merits of why are obvious), while everyone bugs out about "unbreakable records being broken", I look and see a league that is growing with alarming finesse while technology and medicine advances, and I say to myself "bullshit". With the last statement, it pretty soon probably won't be a stretch to where any above average quarterback will be able to match the statistics of a Marino or even Favre. More finnese, more medicines/technology advances, none of this is going away any time soon in my eyes, because I think a hardline approach to a return old school football isn't viewed as more profitable (with that statement though, I have no evidence). 300 passing yards seems to be the new 200 passing yards and 400 passing yards really seems to be the 300 passing yards. I watched that Patriots game, and aside from a few big plays, seems like the Patriots did a reasonable job and Manning didn't seem to play that excelling of a game, yet look up and Manning threw for 400 yards! I guess as the old school it just is something to me to look at. I once heard I think Jon Gruden (may have been another commentator), but someone say during a recent game I was watching that "there is no downside to throwing the ball deep down the field anymore" This is quite a true statement in today's NFL. There really isn't much of a downside. 

What I am getting at is that the measurables of an elite qb and their careers needs to change imo to spearheading team success/championships and playing well in CRUCIAL games/times. Luck amassess "elite" stats, but I can't call Luck elite yet until he has serious playoff success. Yes, stats are fun and in judging the qbs of the past is a relevant part of evaluating what is elite, but nowadays? No not in my opinion, and I think that is where the facade is in Luck being "elite". Luck will be elite in time in my eyes, but not RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Luck had the most 4th quarter comebacks in his first 2 careers in the history of the game.

he turned a team that went 2-14 the year before it drafted him into a 11-5 team.

he's had an insanely great start to his career, carrying the team to the playoffs twice and going for it for the third time in a row this year.

he led the third largest comeback of all time last year in the playoffs against the chiefs.

You people can bring up any metric of success you want, Luck has achieved at all levels, at almost all times, and has had amazing success. :toomanykobes

if it as easy as you say to put up his numbers then every qb would be doing it. he's not putting up just average insane numbers, he's leading the league in every major statistic except QB rating/completion %(the latter being more important and yes those turnovers need to go back down). :kobe


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Luck isn't elite right now. Get over it.

He finished with a passer rating well below average in 2012. 
In 2013 his rating was a tad over the average passer rating in the NFL

This season he leads in so many stats because he is on pace to shatter the passing attempts record. He is playing very good this season, but to be elite you need to do it multiple seasons like Brady/Manning/Rodgers. It's what you don't get. Making the playoffs in a shit division, while putting up good numbers DOES NOT MAKE YOU ELITE.

I'm not bad mouthing Luck. I like the guy. I acknowledge he is the future of the league. I understand he will be on the elite level soon enough if not next season perhaps. But You need to prove you can stay at this level and do damage when it matters.

Who has be beat this year?- Jags, Titans, Giants, Texans, Bengals, Ravens
Who has lost to this year?- Broncos, Eagles, Steelers.

Let's not act like he doesn't have a good cast of weapons either.


Luck is the real deal, but at this moment he isn't elite. He is on pace for almost 18 picks as well. Elite qb's don't turn the ball over this much.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

And because of the changing of the game, we can only compare qbs stats to other qbs playing at the same time imo.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Kobe. said:


> Luck had the most 4th quarter comebacks in his first 2 careers in the history of the game.
> 
> he turned a team that went 2-14 the year before it drafted him into a 11-5 team.
> 
> ...


Colts gave up in 2011. They legit weren't that bad. They were starting Painter until the end. I think Luck did carry them a lot, and I respect him. I just don't like fans that put him up there with Brady and Manning right now. He doesn't deserve to be on the same tier right now. It's not badmouthing him, it's just the truth.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

We started Painter 8 games and won two games in the end, one being a game that could have cost us the first pick in week 16. He wasn't even our preferred quarterback at the start of the year, it was Collins. Collins just managed to be worse.


edit: i'm just saying i think polian was a moron and not actually tanking, plus the fact no team actually tries tanking. you think the raiders are actively tanking right now?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Legit haven't bothered with sports media of any kind after that game Sunday. Seeing my doctor in the morning to request blood pressure meds, just for Sunday.

#Pray4Gen :zayn3


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

When Andrew Luck is the driving force behind his team getting to or winning the SB and shows some prolonged playoff success (assuming he plays well) I will gladly call him elite. Until then, my elite class stands as P.Manning, Rodgers, Brady for sure and then depending on my fluctuating thoughts in regards to him, I may throw in Drew Brees. I could see arguments both sides. Andrew Luck no doubt will one day be elite, heck he may even be on that cusp depending on post season advancement in relation to his playing, but right now I can't go that far with Luck.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> When Andrew Luck is the driving force behind his team getting to or winning the SB and shows some prolonged playoff success (assuming he plays well) I will gladly call him elite. Until then, my elite class stands as P.Manning, Rodgers, Brady for sure and then depending on my fluctuating thoughts in regards to him, I may throw in Drew Brees. I could see arguments both sides. Andrew Luck no doubt will one day be elite, heck he may even be on that cusp depending on post season advancement in relation to his playing, but right now I can't go that far with Luck.


I'm in full agreement with you. Luck will be there for sure, but he isn't right now. You gotta stay at the pace year in and year out, and have success in the playoffs before you get put in the same tier as those guys.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I find it amusing you guys don't seem to realize playoff success comes from having an overall good team and has little to do with how amazing you are as a QB. there's a reason QBs like Marino didn't have much nor did Peyton have it for a long time, their teams weren't great and they carried them further than they deserved to be. This has nothing to do with Luck btw, I just think it's amusing that PLAYOFF success is your deciding factor when that has nothing to do with how great a QB actually is. Flacco isn't one of the best QBs in the league because he made the playoffs regular to start off his career and then won a superbowl nor is Kaepernick the best young QB in the league because he's had so much playoff success and I guess WILSON is already an elite QB because he's won the superbowl. :jordan5


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Apparently Ryan Mallet will be the new starting QB for the Houston Texans after the bye week.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

This debate is beyond silly. You are literally debating over a word designation that could mean something completely different to all sides.

Why don't you both place him in your top 10s so you actually can debate something tangible. 

I will lol if you all have him around the same spot so this entire debate was pointless.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

JM said:


> This debate is beyond silly. You are literally debating over a word designation that could mean something completely different to all sides.
> 
> Why don't you both place him in your top 10s so you actually can debate something tangible.
> 
> I will lol if you all have him around the same spot so this entire debate was pointless.


Most debates are pointless on here but they're fun to discuss. That's why mb's exist.


I have him around the top 5. Maybe 6th right now.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Kobe. said:


> I find it amusing you guys don't seem to realize playoff success comes from having an overall good team and has little to do with how amazing you are as a QB. there's a reason QBs like Marino didn't have much nor did Peyton have it for a long time, their teams weren't great and they carried them further than they deserved to be. This has nothing to do with Luck btw, I just think it's amusing that PLAYOFF success is your deciding factor when that has nothing to do with how great a QB actually is. Flacco isn't one of the best QBs in the league because he made the playoffs regular to start off his career and then won a superbowl nor is Kaepernick the best young QB in the league because he's had so much playoff success and I guess WILSON is already an elite QB because he's won the superbowl. :jordan5


Flacco gets a lot of unfair criticism. The Ravens after winning the SB in 2000 missed almost every season for the next 7 years because they didn't have a qb. He has been good for them, and amazing in the playoffs. His 2012 playoff run was remarkable. He isn't great and not top 10, but he is a good qb.

I'm not basing my argument soley on playoffs either. i said you gotta stay at this pace for a while before you can be called elite. This is the first season Luck has looked like a top qb. You really think he is on the same tier as Brady/Manning/Rodgers?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^yes. all those guys have in common is maintained success and an ability to get their team to the playoffs regardless of the talent around them. that's what Luck does for the Colts.


i was simply debating what defines an elite QB. :toomanykobes


i dont think playoff success is much of a variable as that again largely depends on how great your team is more than how great the QB is.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't think elite has a solid definition or measure. It's fluid. It's always going to be completely relative to the competition.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Apparently Ryan Mallet will be the new starting QB for the Houston Texans after the bye week.


Intriguing. Looking forward to seeing what he can actually do outside of preseason games. He's got a great arm but often seemed prone to missing on short, fairly easy passes. Personally would have let Fitzpatrick finish out the year since they probably have a better shot at making the playoffs with him under center, but I'm not a Texans fan so what do I know?

Going to the Jags/Cowboys Wembley game on Sunday and am sweating big time since I definitely do *not* want to watch fucking Brandon Weeden miss a wide open Dez for the whole game. Hopefully Romo is good to go.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Kobe. said:


> ^yes. all those guys have in common is maintained success and an ability to get their team to the playoffs regardless of the talent around them. that's what Luck does for the Colts.
> 
> 
> i was simply debating what defines an elite QB. :toomanykobes
> ...



Well, we are in disagreement then. Luck plays in a division with the fucking Titans, Jags, and Texans. I mean making the playoffs should be expected, but anyways. He is a great qb regardless of whether or not he in on the level of the top guys or not.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

JM said:


> I don't think elite has a solid definition or measure. It's fluid. It's always going to be completely relative to the competition.


Yeah, the word gets tossed around a lot, and I am guilty of it. 

For me the true top guys are Peyton-Brady-Rodgers

Brees is prob there too but he isn't as consistent.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Luck still needs to improve his decision-making a bit, but every other facet of his game is elite.

As for being surrounded by weapons, he has a hobbled Reggie Wayne, T.Y. Hilton whose success is tied to Luck, and the ghost of Hakeem Nicks at receiver. He has a solid if unspectacular backfield in Ahmad Bradshaw and Trent Richardson. And his tight ends are Dwayne Allen and Coby Fleener.

I mean, he has _good_ players around him, but replace Luck with an average QB, and you're looking at a worse version of the Texans offense.

Speaking of which, I'm excited to see Mallett get the start. I still think he can be a successful starting QB.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

GitRekt said:


> Yeah, the word gets tossed around a lot, and I am guilty of it.
> 
> For me the true top guys are Peyton-Brady-Rodgers
> 
> Brees is prob there too but he isn't as consistent.


Which is why I suggested you both rank him in a top 10 lol.

Actually giving you guys some grounds to debate on instead of just debating over a word that you two may or may not consider to mean the same thing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i was literally just giving what i think the definition of elite is. im not trying to convince him that he's better than Brady, Manning, or Rodgers as that would be a waste of my time.


edit: wait did you just bring up what division Luck plays in? :lmao


Brady plays in the fucking AFC east. A division that has been beyond fucking terrible for the majority of his time with the Pats. Manning played in the exact same awful division that Luck is currently playing in. Get out of here trying to say that somehow takes away from what he does. :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> Luck still needs to improve his decision-making a bit, but every other facet of his game is elite.
> 
> As for being surrounded by weapons, he has a hobbled Reggie Wayne, T.Y. Hilton whose success is tied to Luck, and the ghost of Hakeem Nicks at receiver. He has a solid if unspectacular backfield in Ahmad Bradshaw and Trent Richardson. And his tight ends are Dwayne Allen and Coby Fleener.
> 
> ...


Agreed about his decision making. He can really make me cringe when he throws to a defender on a bad read(sometimes him and the receiver just aren't on the same page). He also, like JIM said previously, holds on the ball too long trying to make a play even when the pressure is there. He's aware of the pressure, but still tries to get the ball downfield and force sometimes when he can instead just throw it away. He's also had his fair share of fumbles from miscues which I hope gets fixed fast, that's really uncharacteristic of him and this offense. :hmm:

wayne isn't hobbled, it was his elbow that was hurt, not his legs. He's not as fact anymore after that injury, but his route running is spectacular and he has that veteran savvy that you just have to love. He's always in the right spot and always makes the right move for the catch, even without much seperation.

Moncrief>Nicks, but Nicks has been solid when he can catch the ball. A letdown for sure, but nothing compared to DHB from last year which was...well awful.

Bradshaw/Trent have both been great in the passing game too, even if you don't think highly of their running game. Bradshaw has been one of, if not soon to be, the best RB receiving threat in the endzone of all time. I think he's only 2 TDs from the record and has missed a couple of chances the past few weeks to add to that(including last game where Luck missed him when he was wide open). 

Dwayne Allen is amazing. Fleener, not so much. :side:

Luck has the weapons he needs and they've certainly helped him pile on the stats. Any Colts fan will tell you their beyond pleased with what he has to work with after that dreadful passing attack last year(in terms of who he was throwing to).


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

JM said:


> Which is why I suggested you both rank him in a top 10 lol.
> 
> Actually giving you guys some grounds to debate on instead of just debating over a word that you two may or may not consider to mean the same thing.



I'll do my top 10 


1. Brady/Peyton
3. Rodgers
4. Brees
5. Ben/Luck 
7. Rivers
8. Romo (underrated in my eyes)
9. Wilson

10th could be a numbers of guys. Perhaps Flacco, Eli, Smith, Ryan, etc. Idk it depends on the day. All of them are inconsistent.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Kobe. said:


> i was literally just giving what i think the definition of elite is. im not trying to convince him that he's better than Brady, Manning, or Rodgers as that would be a waste of my time.
> 
> 
> edit: wait did you just bring up what division Luck plays in? :lmao
> ...



I wasn't lol. You said Luck is able to bring his team to the playoffs and I brought up the division he is in, saying he should be winning it. Everyone knows the AFC east and south have been bad for a long time.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Kobe. said:


> Agreed about his decision making. He can really make me cringe when he throws to a defender on a bad read(sometimes him and the receiver just aren't on the same page). He also, like JIM said previously, holds on the ball too long trying to make a play even when the pressure is there. He's aware of the pressure, but still tries to get the ball downfield and force sometimes when he can instead just throw it away. He's also had his fair share of fumbles from miscues which I hope gets fixed fast, that's really uncharacteristic of him and this offense. :hmm:
> 
> wayne isn't hobbled, it was his elbow that was hurt, not his legs. He's not as fact anymore after that injury, but his route running is spectacular and he has that veteran savvy that you just have to love. He's always in the right spot and always makes the right move for the catch, even without much seperation.
> 
> ...


I'm not shitting on the guys around him. I'm just pointing out that his weapons are merely good, not great, and pointing out that it's fairly comparable to Houston's offense, but with Luck instead of Fitzmagic.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

GitRekt said:


> I'll do my top 10
> 
> 
> 1. Brady/Peyton
> ...


I stared at this for a solid 10 seconds before I realized you were talking about Alex, not Geno.

That alone is probably enough to tell you that Alex Smith isn't a Top 10 QB. :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

@GitRekt: So you have Luck just knocking on the door of the elite. That's fine and kinda reasonable, but I think you're behind the cutting edge. Luck ascended to the god tier earlier this season. No scribes were allowed to the ascension so it was wasn't widely documented.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> I'm not shitting on the guys around him. I'm just pointing out that his weapons are merely good, not great, and pointing out that it's fairly comparable to Houston's offense, but with Luck instead of Fitzmagic.


Eh, depends on what you define as great. None of them are the best at their position, but Wayne is a great route runner/has great hands, Allen is one of the best redzone threats in the league imo, Bradshaw is the best receiving RB redzone threat in the league, and Hilton is amazing after the catch(although it's kind of hard to say how much better he is than guys like Desean/Garcon that do the same thing with QBs that just suck). He has great offensive weapons, that might not be amazing at everything, but all excel at specific things.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Marcus Lattimore retired. I was rooting for the guy to comeback from what's probably the most gruesome injury I've ever seen. I give him credit for attempting it, since it seemed impossible.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

lel, Mallett isn't good at all. But at the same time neither is Fitzpatrick so w/e.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

tonights game has implications at least


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

GitRekt said:


> tonights game has implications at least


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

RetepAdam. said:


>




Dennis is GOAT


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

GitRekt said:


> I'll do my top 10
> 
> 
> 1. Brady/Peyton
> ...


Great list. I think Alex Smith is pretty underrated, I'd probably put him over Wilson atm. Russell will get better over the years and become a better passer.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Texans name mallet starter against the browns

at this point fuck it you have to know what you have in the guy

hope he does well


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

JM, you have my permission to burn in Hell for that picture of BEN you repped me. :westbrook4


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Kobe. said:


> I find it amusing you guys don't seem to realize playoff success comes from having an overall good team and has little to do with how amazing you are as a QB. there's a reason QBs like Marino didn't have much nor did Peyton have it for a long time, their teams weren't great and they carried them further than they deserved to be. This has nothing to do with Luck btw, I just think it's amusing that PLAYOFF success is your deciding factor when that has nothing to do with how great a QB actually is. Flacco isn't one of the best QBs in the league because he made the playoffs regular to start off his career and then won a superbowl nor is Kaepernick the best young QB in the league because he's had so much playoff success and I guess WILSON is already an elite QB because he's won the superbowl. :jordan5


Well first of all, before you laugh at responses and proceed to be a snarky contradictory poster, I would suggest you at least read the whole post of the user you are trying to stir shit with. I am stating my opinion that the way we view elite QB play in TODAY's NFL needs to change. Considering Dan Marino played in a completely different era and retired after the 1999 season, (even then a time span where the game was completely different) obviously Dan Marino doesn't pertain to my opinion. Another thing too, who the hell said playoff success is my deciding factor of how great a QB is. That is quite an all encompassing statement to make, and certainly not one that I made or would make The discussion we were having is what makes a QB elite and specifically if Andrew Luck is elite. I outlined who I think is elite: Rodgers, Brady, P. Manning and depending on the day Brees. Those four have an elite skillset, yet also have had major success WITH THEM AS THE DRIVING FACTOR. Kapernick A. doesn't have an elite skillset (which I shouldn't have to defend to anyone), and also has not been the key factor of the 49ers prolonged success. A great defense and an excelling run game has been the answer there. Russell Wilson: Again, not the driving force of his team winning the SB, nor has he been in the league long enough to have prolonged playoff success. Flacco clearly lacks elite skillset.

Andrew Luck can be argued as having an elite skillset, but has not been in the league long enough to win significant football games. Notice I say significant and am not talking about the regular season. Rodgers: Perhaps the greatest skillset in the league and has won a SB. P. Manning: Legendary skillset, a producer of freakish numbers in a completely different era of NFL and obviously has been to three SBs, won an MVP in his SB win and was the clear key force in his team getting to the second and obviously 3rd SB. Went to another Conference championship as well. I don't need to explain Tom Brady to you the media will do that many times every week for you. Andrew Luck has a damn fine skillset, but RIGHT NOW hasn't been the driving force behind winnings that measure up to the three men I listed, hence I cannot throw him there. In a league where we are inching towards glorified flag football, freakish passing stats aside from efficiency don't hold NEAR the weight they once did. 


"PLAYOFF success is your deciding factor when that has nothing to do with how great a QB actually is." This is directly quoted from your post. Not out of context and verbatim a quote. Quarterback A threw for 40,551 yards, a 1.96 TD to INT ratio, 273 TDs. Quarterback B is still going in the league, has thrown 35,124 yards, a 1.45 TD to INT ratio , 224 TDs. Quarterback B is 34, so let us on safe side assume with today's advances Quarterback B plays 3 more seasons. Quarterback B in many scenerios safe to assume will pass the raw number statistics of QB A. Since you said Playoff success has nothing to do with how great a QB actually is (straight from you), I have taken out postseason accomplishment. Quarterback B based on what you have given appears to be better than QB A in your eyes. Just for your information, Quarterback A is Joe Montana, Quarterback B is Carson Palmer.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Don't take MAGIC seriously, brah. It will go absolutely nowhere because he doesn't believe in things being *subjective*, so in general we usually just float over the bullshit & love him for what he is.

An angry, overzealous, witty, brutal, pot smoking Canadian scumbag. :drake1


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Sith Rollins said:


> Great list. I think Alex Smith is pretty underrated, I'd probably put him over Wilson atm. Russell will get better over the years and become a better passer.


I'd have Wilson higher. Wilson really hasn't thrown to much in the league to this point, and even though he has a great running game and defense, Smith has since 2011 too. Plus Wilson is better running.

I agree Smith is underrated


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Smith is underrated. He isn't the greatest "volume" guy or an as they say "franchise" guy where you build the entire team around his skillset or hinge your success on his attributes, but if the QB position isn't what your team is absolutely predicated on, Alex Smith is a good guy to have. Pretty efficient when his attempts are managed (hell, probabl one of the better "managers" in the league); the guy is undercredited in terms of mobility, and like I said he is an efficient guy who isn't going to take your team out of football games. Is he a top flight QB? Eh probably not, but he is underrated and not the scrub some make him out to be. He has certainly improved from the career path he seemed to be going.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Smith is rated about right. Anyone that thinks he sucks is underrating him. Anyone who has him as a mid tier QB is doing it right.

I'm pretty sure most people would have Smith as a mid tier QB.

Rankings don't really work as well as tiers.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Smith is underrated. He isn't the greatest "volume" guy or an as they say "franchise" guy where you build the entire team around his skillset or hinge your success on his attributes, but if the QB position isn't what your team is absolutely predicated on, Alex Smith is a good guy to have. Pretty efficient when his attempts are managed (hell, probabl one of the better "managers" in the league); the guy is undercredited in terms of mobility, and like I said he is an efficient guy who isn't going to take your team out of football games. Is he a top flight QB? Eh probably not, but he is underrated and not the scrub some make him out to be. He has certainly improved from the career path he seemed to be going.


Smith was the better fit for SF imo. He is safe. With the defense they've had since 2011, they don't need a flashy qb.

we'll see I guess.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Smith is rated about right. Anyone that thinks he sucks is underrating him. Anyone who has him as a mid tier QB is doing it right.
> 
> I'm pretty sure most people would have Smith as a mid tier QB.
> 
> Rankings don't really work as well as tiers.





I'll try tiers, and rank them out of 10.




*The Best of the Best:*
*
QB's that regardless of the system or cast of weapons will go out and win. They're highly respected, have great statistics along with wins, and titles. They are always among the best in the game, and can make the players around them better.*


_Peyton Manning- We thought this guy was done or at least done being the Peyton Manning we were accustomed to. Peyton has proved a lot of people wrong and is playing at the highest level he arguably ever has. He might have the best supporting cast of weapons, but he sure as hell puts up the wins and stats with them. He has not won a SB with Denver, and that might be the only thing keeping him from immortality, and the claim of not only the best QB of this generation, but as the best QB, and maybe even the best player in pro football history. Couldn't happen to more humble and classy man. We might not all cheer for Peyton, but we sure as hell all respect him and what he has done for the sport. Thank you Peyton, signed a Patriots fan that you crushed in 2 AFC CG's. *10/10*_

_Tom Brady- We thought he was done also. It was only weeks ago. After 2012 Brady lost his 4 biggest weapons on offense. He then lost the 3 best players on his defense. As a result, his stat line suffered for it. Despite this, Brady lead New England to their 3rd AFC CG in a row, and the 8th in his career. Tom Brady knows wins are the only stat that matters, and the only stat that we can measure QB's by from any era to compare. Even still, with a cast of weapons that most experts called mediocre at best, Tom has put up MVP like numbers this season, and could very well win his 3rd MVP award. If he were to, Tom would become the only QB ever with 3 MVP's and 3 SB's. Still, it's that 4th ring he wants the most. Tom is without question one of the greatest ever, and one of the greatest right now. What's most impressive about Tom, is that he wins with anyone he is throwing to. It doesn't matter what their background is, and how good they are. Tom just wins. *10/10*_
_
Aaron Rodgers- Some say he is the best right now. I don't think their is a more skilled QB. In fact, Rodgers is the most talented QB I have ever seen in my life! He has the best combination of arm strength, mobility, play recognition, and accuracy I've seen. Aaron Rodgers is a bad man like SAS calls him. He has won a SB, he has won an MVP, he still has a lot of years left to win more. He isn't as smart as Peyton or Brady who can read defenses better than anyone in the game, but Rodgers beats them in skill IMO. The only thing that worries me is injuries, as he has suffered a few nagging ones over the years. Not enough to call him injury prone, but it's still a concern. Rodgers might be the best Packers QB of all time when it's all said and done. Which is the ultimate compliment. People forget just how good Favre was in his prime, and Bart Starr is on a short list of the greatest to ever play. *10/10*_

_Drew Brees- I don't consider Brees as good as the first 3 guys. It's not a knock, they're just THAT good. Brees is still elite though and has proven himself. He probably should have won MVP in 2009, which would give him an MVP and a SB MVP, to go along with the first 3 guys on the list, but that's ok, Brees will just have to settle with a HoF jacket (1st ballad)? Brees is so damn good, that when he goes out and put up 4200 yards, 35+ td's, and a rating near 100 we call it an off year. He really is special. I think Payton takes him to a whole new level, but at the end of the day, he is the one making the plays. *9.5/10*_






*On the Cusp*
_
*These QB's are very good and any team would love to have them at the helm. They are not as good as the best, but they have proven to be great players and can carry their teams when called upon.* _ 

_
Ben Roethlisberger- Ben has been underrated overall. People point to his defense when they talk about his rings. They say he had one of the worst SB's of all time against Seattle, so he was carried. They fail to mention he was the reason they made it to the SB that season. I mean, even the best struggle come playoff time, Peyton Manning did have 3 TD's to 7 INT's with the Colts during their SB run in 2006. Anyways, Ben has been great this season, and should be getting MVP votes. The Steelers don't have the defense they once had, but Ben remains there. It's been a rough few years in Pittsburgh since their SB appearance in 2010. They seem to be back on track this year, and if they are to win the division, no defense wants to play this guy right now. IMO Ben is a HoF lock. * 9/10*


Andrew Luck- This guy is the real deal. The media has been anointing this guy as the future for years, and I agree that he is. This is his first season that he has looked great to me. He still turns the ball over a lot, but when he is down, do not count Luck out, ever. There haven't been many QB's who have been so responsible for a teams success at such an early age. Luck has earned our respect already. Indy is one of the best teams in the league this year, and things are only going to get better for them with this guy at the helm. _ *9/10*


*Very good qb's*

*These QB's have raked up impressive stats in their careers, and while we all know how talented they are, in big spots they haven't delivered. I understand it's a team game, but they just haven't had the success that the guys above them have had (besides Luck who is in his 3rd year). These qb's are still very good, but they are veterans playing at their peaks and still make mistakes the best guys don't make.* (Ignore this for Wilson).
_
Phillip Rivers- This guy was an MVP candidate a few weeks ago. He is still having a great season, but I'd rank him slightly lower than Luck and Ben. Rivers has had the defenses before. He has had the running game before. he has had the weapons before. He has ultimately come up short. His stats are terrific and he is has been one of the best guys for a while, but I can't put him any higher. He just is too streaky. Hopefully the Chargers get healthy and into the playoffs, because they're a solid team that could go far with Rivers if everything goes right. *8.5/10*

Tony Romo- Casual NFL fans think this guy is a choke artist and overrated. Stats tell a different story. I am someone in the middle on the clutch situation. His 4th q stats are impressive but the elephant in the room says 1 playoff win. It's a big stat. I'm ranking QB's on their play right now, but this is something that will follow Romo until he either gets the monkey off his back or retires. Romo has consistently been one of the better stat qb's in the last 10 years. He still is right now. There are only 6-7 guys ahead of him, meaning he is pretty damn good. I don't blame the Cowboys failures on Romo because it's a team game, and even when he plays well they often lose (remember the broncos game?). Anyways this guy is very good, but will make mistakes that are inexcusable which is why he can't go higher. IMO underrated by the average fan._ *8.5/10
*
_Russell Wilson- A great up and coming championship QB that I feel will be elite some day. He reminds me of Tom Brady early on in the sense that people disregard how good he is because of how good his defense was for the championship Pats teams. Like Brady, Wilson did have a great defense that was the focal point of SB teams, but like Brady, Wilson played very well and did so with mediocre receivers that leave a lot to be desired. He makes big plays with his legs almost every game, and does so in a non reckless way we see others do it. He is very smart and does not turn the ball over very much. Wilson is a very good QB, and will be even better when he matures and gets some receivers. For now, the defense overshadows him._ *8.5/10 *





*TO BE CONTINUED *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Don't take MAGIC seriously, brah. It will go absolutely nowhere because he doesn't believe in things being *subjective*, so in general we usually just float over the bullshit & love him for what he is.
> 
> An angry, overzealous, witty, brutal, pot smoking Canadian scumbag. :drake1


how many people objectively think flacco is better than luck? that's what this guy is on about and he's probably not even on drugs. :ti


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It's been real, Mr. Marcus Lattimore. It's been real. _C'est la Vie_.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

SF whiffing on a lot of those mid-round RB's lately, trying to find the next Gore.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Just get Melvin Gordon. Problem solved. He's Jamaal Charles Jr.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Eifert, Giovani, Hall, Maualuga, and maybe even Vontaze have been slated for the New Orleans game. They won't play tonight.

I want another heavy work load from Hill tonight. TNF let's do this :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*WHO DEY? DEY GEEKS ETC*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

JM said:


> *WHO DEY?*


*WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS?! *


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

₵A$H®;41598313 said:


> *WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS?! *




Everyone is going to beat the Bengals...


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

TomahawkJock said:


> Just get Melvin Gordon. Problem solved. He's Jamaal Charles Jr.


Gordon isn't quite as fast or elusive as Charles. Charles also had better vision and was more dynamic as a receiver.

I see Gordon's pro career looking more like Ronnie Brown's. 10+ year career with the majority of it coming as a reliable backup.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Stax Classic said:


> SF whiffing on a lot of those mid-round RB's lately, trying to find the next Gore.


Especially that Kaepernick guy. He even tries, pathetically, to throw the ball to receivers. :ti


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

AFC North has been pretty good this year. I don't think there is a great team in the division, but it still might be the most balanced in football.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Chiefs have to host a game vs the Lions next season in London which means 1 less home game at Arrowhead. What a bunch of bullshit.

Why does Goodell feel the need to have regular season games overseas?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Lions/Chiefs is by far the best London game next season, will definitely go to that. As a Pats fan the other two are pretty lolworthy since I have no interest in seeing any divisional rival play, though it is interesting that they're going with a divisional game overseas.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I get that it that Goodell's trying to increase the popularity of the sport on a global-scale but I just don't think it's fair for the fanbases of teams to get a home game taken away just so Goodell can desperately try to make the NFL relevant overseas.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

How does that work with season ticket holders? That'd piss me off.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TomahawkJock said:


> How does that work with season ticket holders? That'd piss me off.


They're just paying for 2 pre-season games and 7 homes games now.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

₵A$H®;41598313 said:


> *WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS?! *


Whoever they meet in the first round of the playoffs :stephenA3


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Stad said:


> Chiefs have to host a game vs the Lions next season in London which means 1 less home game at Arrowhead. What a bunch of bullshit.
> 
> Why does Goodell feel the need to have regular season games overseas?


KC seems to have offered it up. Tom Lewand (Lions president) said they weren't gonna give up a home game to be at London, so clearly KC front office had some say. I know there were reports Goodell would only offer some teams a SB bid if they gave up a home game, so that may be where this is heading.

Also, getting to avoid the Georgia dome and Arrowhead in back to back years? Trolololol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It feels like every Thursday game is trash apart from the one where we almost let the Jets beat us, but I guess this one might be ok. 




Inb4 Bengals blowout win and game is done by halftime.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

₵A$H®;41598313 said:


> *WHO DEY! WHO DEY THINK ARE GONNA BEAT THEM BENGALS?! *


Us, if our offensive line can get it together.



DashingRKO said:


> Whoever they meet in the first round of the playoffs :stephenA3


:ti


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

VINTAGE DALTON!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

DALTON. :lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: Dalton being Dalton!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

They named the tiger Who Dey? Poor tiger.

Holy accuracy, Batman.

Edit: LMAO. This is fucking hilarious.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao This game is a hot ass mess and it's only the 1st quarter.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Dalton with a 0.0 passer rating right now. :deandre


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That was seriously one of the worst possessions I've ever seen from a QB. 

DALTON


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

What a terrible thursday night game, both these teams suck


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

cactus_jack22 said:


> What a terrible thursday night game, both these teams suck


Give me this over ATL-TB 

I hate the idea of TNF. It's just the league being greedy.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This can't be the same team that got beat by the Jaguars.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This game is great.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Bengals making all kinds of mistakes right now!!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Dalton, QB of the future.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> This game is great.


I'm watching it while listening to Benny Hill.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is the worst QB play I can remembering seeing in a long time. Great D too.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Lol at cincy


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That was a great half of football for us (with special thanks from a dismal performance by Dalton and the Bengals offense). If we can keep this momentum going in the second half, we might actually get the win.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> This can't be the same team that got beat by the Jaguars.


well you're facing the team that barely beat the jags and looked very unimpressive against them. bengul fans, which are as bad as the bengals themselves(except lc), assured me it meant nothing and a "win a win" though. 


browns need to finish this though.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This second half is even crazier than the first.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*TAKING CARE OF BUSINESS

WHO DEY 

ETC*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

If Cleveland didn't lose to the Jags of all teams they could have been sitting at 7-2 with a win here. I think Kevin Costner deserves a ton of praise for turning this team around.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Steelers could be 7-2 as well .

Oh well.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> If Cleveland didn't lose to the Jags of all teams they could have been sitting at 7-2 with a win here. I think Kevin Costner deserves a ton of praise for turning this team around.


Repped.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

no rep for believing in your team before you did absolute? ..... you weren't saying KINGS IN THE NORTH in week 2. WHERE WERE YOU?


fuck the colts, im a browns fan now. :kobe3


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Kobe. said:


> no rep for believing in your team before you did absolute? ..... you weren't saying KINGS IN THE NORTH in week 2. WHERE WERE YOU?
> 
> 
> fuck the colts, im a browns fan now. :kobe3


They were too busy being the Kardiac Kids 2.0 in week 2. I almost didn't believe in them.

:mark: 4TH QUARTER!! Let's end this bitch and become Kings in the North! :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

7-25 55 Passing Yards 1 INT...that's good right?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn, another Dalton int. Pratch, LC, and Cash are probably checking out their liquor cabinets right now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

10/29, 86 yards, 2 INTs. he made it worse. somehow, some way, dalton finds a way.


worst starting QB in the NFL. worst QB to start a game this year in the NFL. Worse QB than Geno Smith. Worse than gabbert. He's so bad i'd rather have ryan leaf leading my team than dalton. hell, give me jamarcus russell over dalton. 


the most hilarious part? the bengals ALREADY extended him. :lmao they didn't even let the season play out.


even better? bengal fans stupidity. "he's fine". "it was jay gruden's fault." "if he throws less he does a lot better!(which is true, if he doesn't throw at all, he'll be at his very best)". AJ Green, Sanu, plenty of options and it doesn't matter because Dalton is that awful.


Even better? Green isn't extended yet. LEAVE GREEN, BE FREE. JOIN THE COLTS. :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Greg Little said he was gonna make us pay tonight. Think before you speak, Greg.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

bengals are this year's texans. they started good, and they've done better than last year's texans, but their awful and it's mostly because they have no qb.


10/32, 3 INTs, 86 yards. only dalton could continue making this worse. :lmao


:lmao

:lmao


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

i bet against the browns :dwight


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao YET ANOTHER INTERCEPTION FOR DALTON!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Dalton is the worst QB in the entire NFL. I'd rather have Blaine Gabbert tbh.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Vintage


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Dalton is making Ryan Fitzpatrick look like Peyton Manning at this point.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

WHO DEY WHO DEY

DEY DA FUCKIN BUNGLES DAT WHO

AND DEY AIN'T NEVER GONNA BE NO ONE ELSE - DOUBLE YOI!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

this list is not in order, but here's my top 40 qbs in the nfl(aka 40 qbs better than Dalton)


1.Luck
2.Peyton
3.Brady
4.Brees
5.Rodgers
6.Stafford
7.Romo
8.Bridgewater
9.Bortles
10.Henne
11.Cassell
12.Alex Smith
13.Geno Smith
14.Mike Vick
15. Glennon
16. McCown
17. Cam
18. Anderson
19. Orton
20. Manuel
21. Flacco
22. Big Ben
23. Hoyer
24. Johnny Football
25. Hasselbeck 
26. Wilson
27. Kaepernick
28. Stanton
29. Palmer
30. Cutler
31. Freeman
32. Matt Flynn
33. Matt Ryan
34. Locker
35. Whitehurst
36. MettenBerger
37. Mallett
38. Carr
39. Fitzpatrick
40. Schaub
41. Tannehill
42. Rivers
43. Gabbert
44. Weeden
45. Bradford
46. austin davis
47. Kellen Clemens
48. Shaun Hill
49. Brett Favre
50. JASON CAMPBELL AKA DALTON'S BACKUP.


did i get carried away? no, i just didnt realize there was actually 50 qbs better than dalton currently in then nfl.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cash still thinks Dalton is elite probably :maury


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

fpalm I could have started fucking Tom Brady who's on his bye week instead of Dalton. With Green back I expected at least one touchdown and a few hundred yards passing but he just had an awful game, at home too. 

Did Ca$h predict a win here?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Dalton making Cutler look like Joe Montana.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

We finally played all 4 quarters of a football game!! We dominated on both sides of the ball and didn't let up at any point. And now we're Kings in the North!! Well, we're actually tied for the top spot with Pittsburgh. But still, the day has finally come when us Browns fans can crawl out of our burrows, beat our chests and proudly admit that we support this team!!

HERE WE GO, BROWNIES, HERE WE GO!! WOOF!! WOOF!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Sith Rollins said:


> fpalm I could have started fucking Tom Brady who's on his bye week instead of Dalton. With Green back I expected at least one touchdown and a few hundred yards passing but he just had an awful game, at home too.
> 
> *Did Ca$h predict a win here?*


Yup :lmao



> Oct 5	@New England - 34-7
> Oct 12	Carolina - 28-10
> Oct 19	@Indianapolis - 42-20
> Oct 26	Baltimore - 17-14
> ...


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Absolute said:


> We finally played all 4 quarters of a football game!! We dominated on both sides of the ball and didn't let up at any point. And now we're Kings in the North!! Well, we're actually tied for the top spot with Pittsburgh. But still, the day has finally come when us Browns fans can crawl out of our burrows, beat our chests and proudly admit that we support this team!!
> 
> HERE WE GO, BROWNIES, HERE WE GO!! WOOF!! WOOF!!




The Cavs will ruin all the happiness for you.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn, he predicted the Bungles to blow out my Pats in New England but had them having a close game with the fucking Browns at home :drake1


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Sith Rollins said:


> fpalm I could have started fucking Tom Brady who's on his bye week instead of Dalton. With Green back I expected at least one touchdown and a few hundred yards passing but he just had an awful game, at home too.
> 
> Did Ca$h predict a win here?


You should know better than to expect Green to have a big game against Haden.

Two of the absolute best in the game, but Haden seems to have his number.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

JM's Daddy said:


> The Cavs will ruin all the happiness for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well it's a good thing I'm not a Cavs fan (or an NBA fan in general).


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

₵A$H®;41619721 said:


>


If it's any consolation, I didn't expect the game to be THAT lopsided in our favor. In fact, I actually thought you guys would win by a field goal.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

BROWNS: KINGS IN THE NORTH 


title, lets go.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They're not though. Steelers win and they're still in 1st place.


oh yeah lol Dalton ofc


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> They're not though. Steelers win and they're still in 1st place.


Actually, I think we're tied.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Steelers will have played one more game. They haven't had a bye yet.


btw the Bengals only have 2 home games left. 

Most of the games for the Browns are winnable.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Steelers will have played one more game. They haven't had a bye yet.


Oh right. Forgot about that. Well there's always a chance that the Steelers could lose to the Jets on Sunday.




























:lmao Who the fuck am I kidding? It's the Jets. Big Ben will probably rack up 500 yards again.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The Bengals in a prime time game never seems to bode well for them.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Dalton looked really good early on his career. It's his 4th season and he is still playing like a rookie tho. Doesn't look like he is ever going to take it to the next level.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Dalton's top receiver was wearing a Browns jersey


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

In other news, I am not one to usually tout ESPN articles, but this one on the family story of Demaryius Thomas is quite interesting to me. Didn't know any of this actually. Worth a read albeit long

http://espn.go.com/espn/feature/sto...yius-thomas-dreams-reuniting-estranged-family


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> If it's any consolation, I didn't expect the game to be THAT lopsided in our favor. In fact, I actually thought you guys would win by a field goal.


That was unbelievably embarrassing. Kinda reminds me of that 2003 game when Lee Suggs ran all over us which eliminated us from playoff contention. What a mess...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/530592310892183553
Getting real old. 25 years old to be exact. And Dalton & Marvin probably sounding like robots. No emotion, no passion... Just "we didn't execute like we should've tonight. We have to go back to the film room and see what went wrong." I don't have to listen to the presser to know what they said. I'm not even mad. I'm numbed to it all and I'm exhausted... 

Good game from you all. Just another case of a team wanting it more than we do as always. Nothing's going to change no time soon. As Mike Brown would tell us - *#DealWithIt*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

you get what you cheer for, cash. :kobe10


the DT story is a repeat what of they said before last year's superbowl about his mom i think.



> Asked whether the Browns were better than he previously thought, Hill said, "Oh no, not at all. They're probably worse than I thought, to be honest with you."
> 
> 
> "They didn't do anything special to me," Hill continued. "I mean, respect to them, they won the game. But that's all I'll give them."



fuck this team. this is type of shit that has made me hate them this year. :lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

lol Hill salty as fuck, if the Browns are worse than he thought then how bad are the Bengals?

How have they given Dalton an extension but not Green? :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

> "It was on us. We gave them the game, in my opinion. They didn't do anything special. We just gave them the game. They just sat back with coverage the whole day... They didn't do anything special, we just couldn't get it done."


:ti So I guess Pittsburgh did the exact same thing when we beat them by the same margin? Fuck outta here, man.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

http://instagram.com/ak47_studios

Not sure if this was posted yet but these NFL disney logos are pretty good. I like Green Bay, Philly, Browns, Indy and Buffalo. Lol at the Dolphins logo.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

The Raiders is pretty nice.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice. bama


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wait a second, he had the bungles blowing out the pats AND the steelers TWICE? :drake1

that's so bungles.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

deepelemblues said:


> wait a second, he had the bungles blowing out the pats AND the steelers TWICE? :drake1
> 
> that's so bungles.


:lmao he had them blowing out the Pats in New England and had the Bungles winning in a close game at home against the Browns. 

:duck at Hill. It amazes me how stupid some players can be. "They didn't do anything special" so does that mean your coaching staff is full of idiots as well as players? They are worse than you thought :drake1, so does that mean your teams is awful to lose to such a bad team at home.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey probably just means they're lucky but how is a 21-point victory "lucky?" He should probably just be quiet and focus on their next game.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I can't believe a coach has stayed with a franchise for 10 years without winning a playoff game


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Sith Rollins said:


> "They didn't do anything special" so does that mean your coaching staff is full of idiots as well as players?


Considering Marvin Lewis decided that one fumble was enough to make him bench Hill for a full quarter in favor of Cedric Peerman and Rex fucking Burkhead, I'm willing to say "Yeah."

Also, while the Browns certainly covered the shit out of the Bengals' receivers, I'm not sure they really did do "anything special." They just got the Bengals into a tough situation early and did all the things they needed to do to ensure they never got back into it.

Put it this way: It didn't leave people walking away saying "Wow, the Browns can really play a great game" so much as "Wow, the Bengals can really suck..."


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Agreed. Cleveland won and hat's off to them, but they did nothing that jumped off the screen. 

The bit about the Browns being worse than expected though is LOL.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> Also, while the Browns certainly covered the shit out of the Bengals' receivers, I'm not sure they really did do "anything special." They just got the Bengals into a tough situation early and did all the things they needed to do to ensure they never got back into it.


That is harder to do than it looks in football at any level, strangling a team an entire game. Even when they help you do it. 



> Put it this way: It didn't leave people walking away saying "Wow, the Browns can really play a great game" so much as "Wow, the Bengals can really suck..."


Yeah but I think people don't give enough weight to the fact that the opposing team plays a role in making the suck happen. If the Browns players were in la-la land or just didn't have it physically against the Bungles receivers, they wouldn't have been in the right spots to make those interceptions, shit like that. There's two sides to everything.



> MrMister
> Agreed. Cleveland won and hat's off to them, but they did nothing that jumped off the screen.


AFC North is overrated imo outside of the Steelers offense, which has only been that good for about half the games so far. The whole division has had a real easy out of division schedule and every team has had horrible (or multiple horrible) games. None of them give me the confidence that they really are good teams who've had some stumbles the way the Pats do. 

We still get the Bungles twice I'm sure the black and gold will be happy to put another Cincy season to rest.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

anyone not impressed with hoyer throwing perfect passes in that wind is an idiot. that is specialize. that accuracy jumps out of the screen. :kobe


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:udfk

SPECIALIZE 

Nah, Cleveland is a really ordinary team.



edit: UDFK are you aware that Hoyer has a 58.5 completion percentage this season?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't think they're magnificent, but you guys are going on about how they did nothing special. Did you see Dalton throw? Even he isn't normally that bad, but all his passes were WAY off point and the guy had 11 total overthrows. Hoyer's passes were in coverage and always on the hands of his target. They were generally amazing throws that I've see Peyton fail to make in the wind. 

And no, mr, that season completion percentage is sort of irrelevant to what he did yesterday. Were you aware his top receivers are Andrew hawkins, miles Austin, and travis benjamin? Hawkins is a bengals reject, which is saying a lot. Austin is a cowboys reject. Benjamin is a 4th round pick. He hasn't exactly been throwing to quality receivers, more like the leftovers from other teams.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hoyer is an ok QB, possibly/probably even a good one. He did play well, but yeah, I wasn't blown away. Not sure why this is a big deal.

I'll mark for them if they make the playoffs. Browns deserve something good even if deserve has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Not really a big deal, but I'm not sure how throwing that well in a strong wind isn't impressive. Peyton has a hard time doing it. :toomanykobes


and they're the first team to win on the road against Cincy in 14 tries or something like that. That's also impressive.



idk, people should give the browns some credit rather than blaming it all on cincy being garbage is kind of my point.


edit: also im not talking how good they are overall or how good hoyer is overall, just that what he yesterday in that game and in that win was impressive imo.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Thank god for the Jags or the Bengals would be the worst team in the league.


- Raiders Girl*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

lmao hill still doesn't think much of the brownies

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...s-browns-worse-thought-being-routed-cleveland


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

http://m.espn.go.com/nfl/story?storyId=11837302

Kinda sad to hear the reasons for the crash. Sucks that he got his life cut short but no one to blame but himself. Driving intoxicated and speeding, family know doubt had a tough time dealing with his death, I can only imagine it being worse knowing what essentially caused it.



With that I'll say Fuck Dalton. Brady on his bye week had a better game than he did, he gave me -1.8 points. Thankfully I should still win going away due to my opponent having just about everyone on their bye week.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

udfk said:


> idk, people should give the browns some credit rather than blaming it all on cincy being garbage is kind of my point.


This is a good point then. I did put the Browns in the thread title for a reason. That was a huge win for them.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Poor Hoyer looked uncomfortable as fuck sitting next to Sanders in the post game last night while Deion was saying something like "pay this man $100 million." Still I think if Hoyer continues playing solid like he has for the rest of the year then the Browns will have no choice but to pay him something. He's proven he can win games so I doubt they'd let him go and take a massive risk with an unproven Manziel, no matter how popular he is.

Last night was more about Bengals being awful but Browns still took Dalton's weapons away and played solid on offense. They'll probably miss the playoffs this year in a strong AFC but only improve from here. The Browns actually being good would be rather surreal.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I liked what they did defensively as well. It's not like Green or Sanu were open that often. One awful pass was actually fortunate it wasn't intercepted.

lol Dalton was actually worse than his STATS.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

green looked visibly frustrated. like there was a throw that was hard to make, but if dalton got it in the right spot it would have been a big gain, green seemed pretty upset he threw it way out of bounds. 


i truly hope he leaves cincy. he deserves better and i dont want him to get fitzgerald'd johnson'd in the prime of his career. go to the colts, green, dont fuck it up.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

To be fair, Haden almost always gets the best of Green when they go head-to-head.

That having been said, Dalton's a bitch for not throwing at him when nothing else was working either.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I saw that Dalton illegal forward pass today :Jordan.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Bengals might as well start Mohamed Sanu at QB for the rest of the season, they'd probably have a better shot at making the playoffs.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Kobe. said:


> green looked visibly frustrated. like there was a throw that was hard to make, but if dalton got it in the right spot it would have been a big gain, green seemed pretty upset he threw it way out of bounds.
> 
> 
> i truly hope he leaves cincy. he deserves better and i dont want him to get fitzgerald'd johnson'd in the prime of his career. go to the colts, green, dont fuck it up.



You were right up until the end... Why would you spend max money on Green when you're Indy?

You have Luck at QB, with tons of great young pieces- Hilton/Allen/Moncrief/Fleener. Even Reggie can still ball.


Indy needs to work on their defense. offense isn't the issue going forward. They'd have almost nothing left if they gave Aj a max deal


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Everything else can work itself out, I'd want a max Green. :toomanykobes


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Kobe. said:


> Everything else can work itself out, I'd want a max Green. :toomanykobes


I thought Indy fans learned from the Peyton era that you can't win that way lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

DashingRKO said:


> http://instagram.com/ak47_studios
> 
> Not sure if this was posted yet but these NFL disney logos are pretty good. I like Green Bay, Philly, Browns, Indy and Buffalo. Lol at the Dolphins logo.


Pretty damn good looking but

Saints
Panthers
Raiders
Browns
Rams
Chargers

were beautiful :zayn3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

GitRekt said:


> I thought Indy fans learned from the Peyton era that you can't win that way lol


lel at you implying our defense is remotely comparable to the trash we sent out there for some of Peyton's years. :kobe9


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Kobe. said:


> lel at you implying our defense is remotely comparable to the trash we sent out there for some of Peyton's years. :kobe9


No, but it's not as good as the one he won a Super Bowl with, sooooo.....


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Kobe. said:


> Everything else can work itself out, I'd want a max Green. :toomanykobes


And I'd want a new owner and coach. But we all can't get what we want :toomanykobes


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

₵A$H®;41648977 said:


> And I'd want a new owner and coach. But we all can't get what we want :toomanykobes


*.... and quarterback and secondary.



- Raiders Girl*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> No, but it's not as good as the one he won a Super Bowl with, sooooo.....


Um, yes it is. It's a lot better than that team. That defense was awful for most of the year before getting it together in the postseason, in part because of Sanders return, but that team wasn't actually that good at defensively. :ti


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Bengals might as well start Mohamed Sanu at QB for the rest of the season, they'd probably have a better shot at making the playoffs.


It doesn't matter who starts at QB for this team. The players aren't ready to play now and it is getting worse every game. Last night they went up against a hungry Browns team with something to prove and got their asses handed to them soundly. They got outplayed and outcoached in every facet of the game. You can only blame so much on injuries. Good teams find ways to overcome injuries. The Bengals are not a good team. But that goes hand in hand with being a horribly run franchise. Welcome to being a Bengals fan, you have nothing to look forward to until the team moves away to another city.

And for the record Magic, I admit I was wrong about Gruden. I am not sold on him being a great coach, but having watched what I have this season I have to say I was wrong to blame him for the Bengals playoff issues. I will chalk it up to hoping there was some chance this team could actually be competitive and have a good year, and looking for a reason to believe that was so. Back to the same old same old here in Cincy.

A loss is a loss. :toomanykobes


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Kobe. said:


> lel at you implying our defense is remotely comparable to the trash we sent out there for some of Peyton's years. :kobe9


It would be if you signed Green and had pennies left to assemble a defense.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

DarkStark said:


> *.... and quarterback and secondary.
> *


You might have a chance to day-dream about Dalton leaving. I remember posting a long explanation about his deal awhile ago, but I'm lazy and don't feel like finding it. So I'll just keep it short. The Bengals can actually cut him during a three day window in April or so next year. It's a very team-friendly contract. But the elephant is still in the office; hence the day-dreaming part. You know how things work around here. Brown way or the highway. There's a 0.01% chance he gets cut. I'm not going to completely abandon him like some of the fanbase are doing, but it's no secret you don't like him. So I won't waste my breath :lol. 

But it is some good news. The secondary can be re-tooled. Dre Kilpatrick sucks right now, but he's a work in progress. Darqueze Dennard should get more playing time with Hall being out. Speaking of injuries though, they mind as well shut everyone who's hurt down; which is quite a few ( especially Geno Atkins ). 5 road games in the next 7 games in their current state?! Yeah... This season is over. Shut it down. No need to continue.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Not sure if anyone mentioned this yet but Palmer just got extended for 3 years.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I found a solution to my Bengals problem.







I am now a Cleveland Browns fan. :cheer


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah Cash I hear ya. There's no way the Bengals cut Dalton so I don't see this team ever being good enough to compete for a SB with him at QB unless they get a defense so outstanding that not even he can fuck it up and I don't see that either. Not with Lewis as coach and Brown being Brown.*

*- Raiders Girl*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I do find the Bengals season completely derailing after cash splooged over the entire season with his premature e-ejaculation immensely hilarious. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Dalton can be cut in 2016 without consequence. Maybe I should find my 1000 word post on Dalton that i made last year so i can laugh about how right I was. :hayden3


bengal victories:

falcons
titans
jaguars
ravens twice

:lmao

this team is looking at a 2-14 finish next year once they aren't facing the worst divisions in the league(AFC/NFC south).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*NFL Week 10: CLEVELAND ROCKS*

When are they going to stop playing the AFC north and how are they the one of the worst divisions in football


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:what?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

You just said when they stop playing the AFC/NFC North. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i most certainly did not


*inb4 y u even arguing udfk? classic udfk*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*NFL Week 10: CLEVELAND ROCKS*



Kobe. said:


> this team is looking at a 2-14 finish next year once they aren't facing the worst divisions in the league(AFC/NFC south).



Are you trolling or are you retarded? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

Edit: I feel you edited :hmm:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lol JM

It said south when I first read it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Maybe I misread.

Only UDFK knows. 

It's not important. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi ladies. What about dem' Bears?


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Delayed Week 10 predictions:

Battle of the Byes
HOU over IND
MIN over WAS
SD over NE

CLE @ CIN: CIN
DAL vs. JAX: JAX
KC @ BUF: BUF
MIA @ DET: DET
SF @ NO: NO
TEN @ BAL: BAL
PIT @ NYJ: PIT
ATL @ TB: ATL
DEN @ OAK: DEN
STL @ AZ: AZ
NYG @ SEA: SEA
CHI @ GB: GB
CAR @ PHI: PHI


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

You picked Buffalo? Without Spiller, without Watkins? lol


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

lol he picked Jax over Dallas. Guy must be stoned


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Oakland > Denver IMO.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Kobe. said:


> I don't think they're magnificent, but you guys are going on about how they did nothing special. Did you see Dalton throw? Even he isn't normally that bad, but all his passes were WAY off point and the guy had 11 total overthrows. Hoyer's passes were in coverage and always on the hands of his target. They were generally amazing throws that I've see Peyton fail to make in the wind.
> 
> And no, mr, that season completion percentage is sort of irrelevant to what he did yesterday. Were you aware his top receivers are Andrew hawkins, miles Austin, and travis benjamin? Hawkins is a bengals reject, which is saying a lot. Austin is a cowboys reject. Benjamin is a 4th round pick. He hasn't exactly been throwing to quality receivers, more like the leftovers from other teams.


 Wait till Josh Gordon cmes back in a couple weeks. If dude can lay off the weed,pretty goood receiver.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

DashingRKO said:


> http://instagram.com/ak47_studios
> 
> Not sure if this was posted yet but these NFL disney logos are pretty good. I like Green Bay, Philly, Browns, Indy and Buffalo. Lol at the Dolphins logo.


These were pretty good, too.

http://notsportscenter.com/pothead-nfl-logos-what-if-all-32-nfl-logos-smoked-weed/

Pothead NFL logos.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Heard that Mike Vrabel's Super Bowl Rings were stolen which sucks. He's one of my favorite Patriots, right under Bruschi when it comes to the great linebackers we had a few years ago. Must have been an inside job since it seems those are the only things that were stolen.

Hopefully they can find the guy or guys who were involved. These things happen now and then so not sure what's the likely hood of the burglars getting caught. Last athlete I remember getting robbed was Bosh and I'm not sure if they ever caught who robbed him.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

This slate of games is pretty meh this week


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Come on Jets. I believe in you. Gotta beat Pitt.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

For the first time probably ever said, Jim Caldwell got a little too risky on the fake punt. First time is fine, but you had to figure they'd be waiting on it a second time. Have Martin pin them deep and flip the field.

Also Megatron <3<3<3


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

win this!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Holy fuck we even suck at tanking.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

J-E-T-S JETS JETS JETS!

LolPittsburgh


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Omg chiefs.. finally a lucky break.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

We shouldn't put the FG team on there any more. My god, special teams continue to kill them.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Watching Pitt suck makes me so happy


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I AM Glacier said:


> Watching Pitt suck makes me so happy


It makes Sunday's a whole lot better.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Bad call on the buffalo false start.. but ill take it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn, I want Mariota . Jets now wanna play good 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not impressed with Bortles. Can't really judge a QB on one game, but if I had to I'd say he's bad. This is the only game I've ever seen him play though.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Watch Vick play his way into next seasons plans to complete this season from hell.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mangold flipping that guy. :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Buffalo and Miami losing, Pats still winning even on a bye week :banderas

AFC East is actually tough this year so the more losses the better. Pats continue their tough stretch and I can see them losing 2 games or more.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

ALEX SMITH :mark:
JAMAAL CHARLES :mark:
DWAYNE BOWE :mark:
TRAVIS KELCE :mark:

6-3 :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MATTHEW FUCKING STAFFORD


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I told you all...Oakland > Denver


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Manning has been awful Getting bailed out all game until that throw to Sanders


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

NINERS

BROOKS

BORLAND

:kaep

LOL.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: KINGS IN THE FUCKING NORTH, BABY!! :mark:

:lmao Also, how the fuck are you gonna rack up 500 yards against the Colts and then lose to the Jets? lolPittsburgh


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Last place in the AFC North would be first in the NFC South


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

So damn aggravating to play against P. Manning in Fantasy Football. Broncos play every damn possession like it is zero to zero and never seem to take the guy out or lay off the gas pedal. HOFmer with an unreal set of weapons with a coaching staff unafraid to cheese. So aggravating to play the guy but I suppose all of us have to at some point who didnt draft him.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> :mark: KINGS IN THE FUCKING NORTH, BABY!! :mark:
> 
> :lmao Also, how the fuck are you gonna rack up 500 yards against the Colts and then lose to the Jets? lolPittsburgh


 Fuck yes GO BROWNS!! You know Pettine and Ryan run a similiar defensive scheme. Maybe Pitt struggles against that specific scheme.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

classic peyton lol


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> :mark: KINGS IN THE FUCKING NORTH, BABY!! :mark:
> 
> :lmao Also, how the fuck are you gonna rack up 500 yards against the Colts and then lose to the Jets? lolPittsburgh


Fuck yeah!!! Go Browns!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

fpalm Davis why would you throw that?!


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

At long last, a blowout is delivered.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Are we all ready for the Bears to win by 20+?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^Is Aaron Rodgers not playing or something?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

As long as Forte plays a minimal role. :side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Chrome said:


> ^Is Aaron Rodgers not playing or something?




Naw, both teams swapped QB's.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao If I had a dollar for every time Cutler got picked off by the Packers defense.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, had a feeling this would get ugly quickly. No idea why Cutler always struggles against the Pacers D, they're really not that good. He sees that green and gold and just assumes the fetal position.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Lovin this game so far. Rodgers on his pinpoint accuracy like usual against Bears, vintage Jay on the poor read that Hyde for once closes the hand on and most of all A BOSTICK SIGHTING. To those non-Pack fans, that is more rare than a Zack Ryder appearance. Unfortunately, I can't take as much fun as I used to in this so far ass whoopin considering these two teams' levels are not on the similar plane they once were.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, tell me again why Mel Tucker wasn't fired during the bye week?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

JORDSON COMBO


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

This game :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

JM's Daddy said:


> Are we all ready for the Bears to win by 20+?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



:ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This is a low point in Bears history.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

I consider shutouts to be a perverted pleasure. Unreal watching this.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Jesus. Throw in the towel.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Rodgers with 6 TDs in a fucking half. This Bears secondary gives 0 fucks. :drake1


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If someone could cue up the brock Lesnar mariachi gif for me, I'd appreciate it. This may be pathetic but this is really damn cool to watch man.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*NFL Week 10: CLEVELAND KINGS IN THE NORTH*


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:dead


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

THROW THE DAMN TOWEL


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Somebody stop the damn match!

:jr


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

:ti Bears got a TD. THE COME BACK.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I turned off this game when it was 28-0 because I knew it was only gonna get worse for Chicago. I just turned it back on to see the damage.

Jesus tap dancing Christ. My condolences to all you Bears fans out there.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

49ers nearly gave a stroke today.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

A pick 6? Chicago, just throw in the goddamn towel already!!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Bears with the garbage time shine. :zayn3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yay, another garbage time TD.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

CHRIS WILLIAMS

FORMER HAMILTON TI-CAT

CFL :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

He's starting the come back.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

JM's Daddy said:


> He's starting the come back.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

It's finally over. Next time, the NFL should have a mercy rule for when teams get destroyed that badly.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

It's a great day to be a Packers fan :banderas

The thread title should now be "RODGERS IS THE KING IN THE NORTH"


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

holy shit. 

Rogers was in cheat mode tonight.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Beautiful as a supporter of the Pack, but at the same time like I stated when I requested the Lesnar gif, while cool and fun, kinda pathetic. If I am the Bears, someone has to be held accountable for this. I know this Bears regime doesn't the stones, but if I'm signing the checks, I am at least shipping out Tucker tomorrow morning if not Tresman. Marc has completely lost that team.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

BAW GAWD KING SOMEBODY STAHP THE DAYUM MATCH


THE BEARS ARE BROKEN IN HAWF


----------



## Heel Green Ranger (Mar 1, 2013)

Sunday Night Football has been fucking awful this year, there hasn't been a close game since week 2.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Rodgers said:


> It's a great day to be a Packers fan :banderas
> 
> The thread title should now be "RODGERS IS THE KING IN THE NORTH"


but it's actually the lions. :kobe10


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Bears look atrocious. Saw that being a big Packers win but didn't think it'd be that big. lolCutler vs the Pack every time.

Went to Jags/Cowboys at Wembley yesterday. Atmosphere was great as usual even though the game was the worst one I've seen so far (well the two Pats games I saw were blowouts but in favour of us so they were great.) Jags actually moved the ball at points but just shot themselves in the foot with fumbles at key times. Once after forcing the Cowboys to punt while they had a lead, and another after a 40 yard gain by Shorts that put them into field goal range. The crowd was really behind them but you could just feel the groans when they kept throwing the game away. Also the coverage on Dez's TD right before halftime was horrible. Bortles was average at best, missed some easy throws. Stared down receivers a bit too much, too. Think he's probably in there a little too early in his career, hopefully he's not another Gabbert.

Dolphins and Bills losing was great for us, even the Jets winning was actually good. A big shame if Palmer is out for the season for the Cards, have enjoyed watching him this season. Though they have won a couple of games with Stanton I think, that TD to Brown yesterday was brilliant.



Heel Green Ranger said:


> Sunday Night Football has been fucking awful this year, there hasn't been a close game since week 2.


Yup, must be one of their worst runs ever. Pats/Colts next week though so surely that'll be good right?...right?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

When can they start flexing?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Stax Classic said:


> When can they start flexing?


Week 12.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

My roommate dared me to take a shot every time the Packers scored a TD. I think the first half gave me alcoholism.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Aidan said:


> My roommate dared me to take a shot every time the Packers scored a TD. I think the first half gave me alcoholism.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:romo :dez :de:mark

7-3

:garrett


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

In one of my fantasy leagues this week dude im going against has Rodgers and Lynch. I took it dry.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Mel Tucker is the worst defensive coordinator I've seen


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Kobe. said:


> but it's actually the lions. :kobe10


Yes they have the better record but we all know that Rodgers is The King in the North lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Aaron Rodgers: 16/27, 1 TD, 162 yards against the REAL Kings. 


:kobe10

Luckily there will be one more game to decide this. :mark: Also the Lions next 2 weeks look brutal.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Aidan said:


> My roommate dared me to take a shot every time the Packers scored a TD. I think the first half gave me alcoholism.


You're lucky you're not dead right now. :lol

Yeah, team should tank and get a high pick. Though they'd probably fuck that up too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i feel like people arent aware tanking doesnt exist in football.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

People are literally playing for their jobs in the nfl. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Kobe. said:


> i feel like people arent aware tanking doesnt exist in football.


Depends on the team and the draft. :side:

http://bbs.clutchfans.net/archive/index.php/t-105511.html (scroll down to 4:06)

I couldn't find a video or GIF of it, but I will never forget Kris Brown missing a 31-yard field goal by about 30 yards to the left.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Kobe. said:


> i feel like people arent aware tanking doesnt exist in football.


This. The NFL draft isn't like the NHL or NBA where you know who the stars will be. Sometimes a guy like Luck will come along every decade but there are no guarantees. For every Luck/Peyton/Elway there is a Couch, Leaf, Russell.

Brady going 199th, Warner going undrafted is proof that scouting football is flawed


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Yup, must be one of their worst runs ever. Pats/Colts next week though so surely that'll be good right?...right?


Unless Pats continue to average 40 points a game and blow out the Colts :brady2

I doubt it though, it'll be a close game in the 30s. Luck and Brady know how to protect the ball so I don't think one team will grow a huge lead. Tips and mistakes do happen so I guess it's possible :shrug


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I think we beat Indy, but them winning wouldn't surprise or discourage me in the least. They have a good team and it's a road game. Just hope for no injuries. This is the most balanced Pats team in a while imo. Offensively they're good and the defense has the potential to be top 5-6. Ridley going down hurt bad. We don't have that guy that can move the chains consistently.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It should be a good game. I wouldn't be surprised at all if the Colts won, turnovers have cost them the two playoff games against us so if they cut those out it should go down to the wire. We're playing well too though so I'd probably bet it'll come down to the last drive.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Chrome said:


> You're lucky you're not dead right now. :lol
> 
> Yeah, team should tank and get a high pick. Though they'd probably fuck that up too.


Dead from 7 shots? lol. That isn't much tbh.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

every cutler int against gb

enjoy, packers fans

http://vimeo.com/111183624


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:CAM


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Kobe. said:


> Aaron Rodgers: 16/27, 1 TD, 162 yards against the REAL Kings.
> 
> 
> :kobe10
> ...


It'll all be fine with MATTHEW FUCKING STAFFORD behind center.

inb4 they lose both and the division lead


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RIVERBOAT RON.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cam Newton looks like junk tonight. Looks tight like a statue out there.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

panthers are the bengals of the nfc. i find it hilarious that they tied too.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Cam's been worse week after week. Where's CLAUSEN when ya need him?



Kobe. said:


> panthers are the bengals of the nfc. i find it hilarious that they tied too.


wat does this even mean


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*NFL Week 10: CLEVELAND KINGS IN THE NORTH*

Well...at least Cam has more passing yards than Dalton this week.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol Brandon with the HASSAN avatar now. <3

Ok, I don't want to play the Eagles. Sanchez is actually good now fuck.

Sucks that #bebetter didn't work. My condolences, but it's serious in Carolina imo.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Perusing *Magic*'s post I come to the inescapable conclusion that he means that he finds it fitting that these two teams, which he compares to one another as feline-inspired organizations which were supposed to be better than they have been recently playing given their divisions and in the case of the Bengals, hot start, tied one another in a game on October 12, 2014.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Geez, another blowout in prime-time.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This is so bad. Sanchez is hilariously good.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I hope the Eagles score more than 55...then the Bears won't be the joke of the week anymore.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

SANCHEZ

:mark:

Delighted for the guy. We really fucked him around from day 1. He should have been at least a decent QB. Hope he wins the Superbowl.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Fuck this game needs to end now.

Newton managed to get me up 0.8 in my one league despite his best efforts to blow it for me. But if he gets 4.2 more points I lose weekly high score in one of my other cash leagues. Please end game.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

panthers are ass cheeks


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Panthers nearly outshitted Bears wow


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I think Sanchez deserves to eat some hot dogs on the sideline now


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

PATRICK WILLIS OUT FOR SEASON


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

that's gotta hurt both the Niners and Willis. He seems to have been regressing a bit and this certainly won't help.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I can't wait for the Seahawks/Chiefs game. They are built alot alike.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes both have woat WRs. KC has the KELCE advantage.


I just saw that Cam Newton has been hit and sacked more than any other QB in the league since 2011. It was on ESPN so I'd need to fact check it before I totally believe it. If it's true, they need to be better at protecting him. He's a huge guy, but you can only take so much punishment.

lol buy some freaking OTs.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Willis is/was still a beast. Big loss for San Fran. *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Yes both have woat WRs. KC has the KELCE advantage.
> 
> 
> I just saw that Cam Newton has been hit and sacked more than any other QB in the league since 2011. It was on ESPN so I'd need to fact check it before I totally believe it. If it's true, they need to be better at protecting him. He's a huge guy, but you can only take so much punishment.
> ...


I believe Luck has been hit most out of any QB since 2012. Cam needs to stop being such a bitch imo. In fact all QBs. In fact plz dont die Luck and starting throwing under 2 seconds like Peyton.

speaking of peyton, last year he got 7 receivers that had 20 receptions or more by the end of the season. Luck already has 7 receivers with 70 receptions or more and 8 different receivers have a td catch. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

espn just had some STAT that said Cam has been hit 531 times. The next guy was Fitz around 250.

They have next to no money invested in OT. What were/are they thinking?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

> According to Aaron Schatz of Football Outsiders, Luck has led the league in total hits (hits and sacks) in both of the last two seasons, and by quite a large margin. Luck had 22 more than any other quarterback in 2012, and 25 more than any quarterback through 15 weeks in 2013.
> 
> In 2014, it's been much of the same story. According to Pro Football Focus (login required), the Colts have allowed 48 combined hits and sacks so far this season, which once again leads the league.


http://www.footballoutsiders.com/extra-points/2013/lets-play-andrew-luck-whack-mole


^CONFLICTING statistics. who is right? although this may only be taking into account hits on passing downs or something, which is sort of what this is about.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think espn's bit included running plays, which definitely skews it. I was more interested in Carolina's lack of care with their offensive line.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Patrick Willis out for th e season :jose.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

tbf, running plays are designed for him to be hit so that's the playcaller's fault.


honestly they're just a mess. those running back contracts have ruined their cap space. they couldn't keep together their secondary, in fact they apparently lost all of it from last year. greg hardy getting suspended ruined their pass rush. 

Their offense is just in a bad place too. They have a bunch of bad receivers that are led by a rookie. The line can't give Cam enough time to progress through his reads, nor do they give enough time to let the receivers actually run any of their routes, and their running game never gets going well enough to get the play action going(again probably 
due to the poor offensive line, but Williams/Stewart hardly look impressive these days). 

Cam's growth as a qb is also questionable. Yesterday on a 4th and 1, which should have been a QB run with Cam tbf, he decided to throw long instead of going for a short pass that was there for the taking. I think JIM mentioned this before, but a lot of the young QBs seem to struggle with taking those short yard passes and always trying to make a big play which results in 3rd and longs and a lot of failed third downs. Wilson/Luck seem to know the importance of those checkdown throws and gaining some yards rather than always trying to make the big play, but Cam/Kaep/Bortles struggle with that. Even guys like Stafford/Flacco/Cutler(especially)/Foles are obsessed with the big plays. And then there's RG3 that's just terrible at everything that involves passing a football. :side:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Couldn't really get a worse set of games this week. 

TNF - blowout
SNF - blowout
MNF - blowout

and the Wembley game I was at - blowout. 

Football gods pls


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

this week is the best yet

NE-IND
SEA-KC
CIN-NO
SF-NYG
PHI-GB
DET-ARI

also bama vs miss st


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Patrick Willis...


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Sucks. Willis is a damn beast and has been since 2007. I thought bowman was the better lb recent but it sucks.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Brandon Mebane done for season too.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Perfect Poster said:


> MATTHEW FUCKING STAFFORD


Meh. GG. Dolphins still got a ways to go it seems. I respect Stafford more than most, but I thought we were inches away on that 3rd down GW'ing TD pass from Jones breaking it up and OT, where would prolly lose anyway. Really thought Tannehill would expose that secondary but the DL kept pressure all day and made it tough. Detroit will be a team to reckon with in the playffos. Thursday night is must win. Losing Albert for the year is worse than the loss.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Gotta say I feel bad for the Cards. Carson isn't a top tier QB but I felt they had a legit chance with him. It happened right after the contract too. I really like how they're building and Arians has been one of the best coaches for a few years now. I think they can afford to let Fitz walk after the season too. Floyd and Brown are for real and while Larry is still damn good if he commands too much money they can move on imo. 

Next year I expect their defense to be better as well. Let's not forget they lost a lot of big pieces before the season.


This is a team that should be good for years to come. I can't imagine how good they'd be if they had a franchise QB. It's refreshing though to see teams win in this passing era by doing all the little things right.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I wouldn't mind Fitz becoming a Chief..


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

TomahawkJock said:


> I wouldn't mind Fitz becoming a Chief..


I wanted him badly after 2010. NE had cut moss, we had Welker at the slot and the TE duel threat, but we didn't have that x receiver. 

I'd rather load up on defense in the off season, potentially resign Revis or replace him. But if Fitz came here I'd be pumped still.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Kobe. said:


> tbf, running plays are designed for him to be hit so that's the playcaller's fault.
> 
> 
> honestly they're just a mess. those running back contracts have ruined their cap space. they couldn't keep together their secondary, in fact they apparently lost all of it from last year. greg hardy getting suspended ruined their pass rush.
> ...



yeah, this was the play

http://i.imgur.com/CHT3CYl.jpg


He just never looks comfortable throwing from the pocket.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Best game of the weekend on paper?

6-3 SEA @ 6-3 KC
7-2 PHI @ 6-3 GB
7-2 DET @ 8-1 AZ
7-2 NE @ 6-3 IND


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

GitRekt said:


> this week is the best yet
> 
> NE-*IND*
> SEA-*KC*
> ...


Those are my picks.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> espn just had some STAT that said Cam has been hit 531 times. The next guy was Fitz around 250.
> 
> They have next to no money invested in OT. What were/are they thinking?


Well Jordan Gross, the franchise's LT for ~a decade, just retired this past offseason. And they had no money to spend due to the RBs/loads of dead money from Gross himself/Wharton/Smitty/Beason/etc. After franchising Hardy, they were :done


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I can honestly see the Bengals giving up 56 points to the Saints down in Nawleans... It's gonna be ugly.


- Raider Girl*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Stad said:


> Those are my picks.


I'm with you but I'm taking my Patriots to win a tough game in Indy. If Indy wins I'll have to eat a little bit of crow, but I've said all along they're good. just think NE/DEN are a tier above them.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

DarkStark said:


> *I can honestly see the Bengals giving up 56 points to the Saints down in Nawleans... It's gonna be ugly.
> 
> 
> - Raider Girl*


NO will come out angry in that one. Bengals seem to play their worst in big games. Saints roll.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Average passer rating so far this season = 88.8. 4.5 point increase from last season.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Joel Anthony said:


> Meh. GG. Dolphins still got a ways to go it seems. I respect Stafford more than most, but I thought we were inches away on that 3rd down GW'ing TD pass from Jones breaking it up and OT, where would prolly lose anyway. Really thought Tannehill would expose that secondary but the DL kept pressure all day and made it tough. Detroit will be a team to reckon with in the playffos. Thursday night is must win. Losing Albert for the year is worse than the loss.


Secondary hasn't been too bad. Slay has improved, Quin has been consistent, and Ihedibo is an improvement over Delmas (partly due to him knowing Austin in Baltimore) even though he had some tackling issues. Grimes made a hell of a catch on that INT. Didn't think he had a chance.

Stafford did what he does at the end of games, and two passes he made (the GW TD and the throw to Calvin a little before) only a few guys could make. Sometimes I wonder why they don't run no huddle a bit more, since Stafford seems so much more comfortable since he can just fling the ball around. Aside from the 2 minute drills he's never given that freedom, maybe once a half or something just to change it up. Because aside from the beginning and ending drives of the game, they weren't all that impressive on offense. Some of that credit goes to the Dolphins, but some creativity would be appreciated.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*NFL Week 11: CLEVELAND KINGS IN THE NORTH*

I just realized the whole NFC South is under .500 :ti. Carolina has 6 losses and they're only .5 games out of first :ti

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*haha that's gool GR


- Raider Girl*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

anyone else wonder if lovie smith is still preaching the playoffs to his team? they're not exactly out of reach. :lmao

also what the fuck happened to doug martin. that's probably the biggest one year drop off i've seen recently.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Week 11 predictions

Battle of the Byes
DAL over JAX
BAL over NYJ

BUF @ MIA: MIA
ATL @ CAR: ATL
MIN @ CHI: MIN
HOU @ CLE: CLE
SEA @ KC: KC
CIN @ NO: NO
SF @ NYG: SF
DEN @ STL: DEN
TB @ WAS: TB
OAK @ SD: SD
DET @ AZ: AZ
PHI @ GB: GB
NE @ IND: NE
PIT @ TEN: PIT


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Kobe. said:


> anyone else wonder if lovie smith is still preaching the playoffs to his team? they're not exactly out of reach. :lmao
> 
> also what the fuck happened to doug martin. that's probably the biggest one year drop off i've seen recently.



A 6-10 team is going to make the playoffs :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

^ whats funny is even the playoff restructure that they are wanting wouldnt change that possibilty.. just take the home game away from them.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Kobe. said:


> anyone else wonder if lovie smith is still preaching the playoffs to his team? they're not exactly out of reach. :lmao
> 
> also what the fuck happened to doug martin. that's probably the biggest one year drop off i've seen recently.


I think how good Martin is really got inflated by the one game 2 years ago that catapulted him to the top of the RB fantasy ranks. 

He's had 2 or 3 great games in his career and maybe 8 good games.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Last place in the AFC North would have a home game in the first round of the playoffs if it was in the NFC South


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I'd be pretty surprised if the Bills won tonight


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Whoever loses tonight's game is finished in the Wild card race IMO, so at least tonight will be a big game. Let's just hope it isn't a blowout.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I guess I want the Bills to win tonight since the Pats hold the tiebreaker over them at the moment. Pretty much a win-win for us tonight so just hoping for a good game.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

GitRekt said:


> I'd be pretty surprised if the Bills won tonight


Why? They've beat Miami 3 times in a row. Fins don't have Albert anymore. Tannehill is still inconsistent as fuck. All the Bills have to do is not fumble the game away like last week.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I guess I want the Bills to win tonight since the Pats hold the tiebreaker over them at the moment. Pretty much a win-win for us tonight so just hoping for a good game.


Can't see either team catching us so it doesn't really matter imo. I don't really have a rooting interest but Cam Wake is one of my fav players so I guess I'm going for Miami


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

GitRekt said:


> Can't see either team catching us so it doesn't really matter imo. I don't really have a rooting interest but Cam Wake is one of my fav players so I guess I'm going for Miami


I love the Dolphins, I just don't see any way they win based on what I've seen so far. My fear is they'll win just enough games this year for Philbin and Tannehill to stay another year, just for them to be shit next year (see the NYJ this year).

Nobody is gonna catch NE until Brady retires or another great QB shows up in that division. I just trust Orton more than Tannehill. At least Orton is consistent. He's not that good, but you know what you're getting. He can take BUF to the playoffs.

Miami's offense can't do shit against good 4-3 D-lines. And BUF has one of the best. I think this game will be very similar to last weeks MIA v DET game. Low scoring, but BUF offense will do enough to win.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Bold(?) prediction... I think mia wins tonight. Handily.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

GitRekt said:


> I'd be pretty surprised if the Bills won tonight


I don't know man the Bills Defense is really tough this year. The lose of Albert is really going to hurt the offensive line. 

Watch out for Marcell Dareus, his name should be brought up some more in the defensive player of the year conversation.. Kids ballin on that line


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I have come to a conclusion. If you can't throw for 300 yards and 2 TDs a game in this pass friendly and happy NFL, you suck as a QB.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Disgusting tweet by the Patriots family. Shame on them.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Joel Anthony said:


> Disgusting tweet by the Patriots family. Shame on them.


Dude.... Tell me this isn't real.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Dude.... Tell me this isn't real.


It's real. It was an auto-retweet thing. Apparently their filter didn't catch it. Probably because it's spelled so weirdly.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Joel Anthony said:


> Disgusting tweet by the Patriots family. Shame on them.


:lel


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

:ti So who's getting fired from the Patriots cause of this?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Must have just had that account lying around from the NHL playoffs...


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Joel Anthony said:


> Disgusting tweet by the Patriots family. Shame on them.


Oh those Patriots. Always revealing new even more disgusting sides about themselves.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*NFL Week 11: CLEVELAND KINGS IN THE NORTH*

It's an automated tweet. It was set up to automatically do that for whatever account was the millionth follower. If you would've seen the timeline, people kept unfollowing and following back to get their name on there. Obviously someone decided to troll and change their username to that. It's not like there was someone working for the Patriota sitting there all day patiently waiting for the millionth follower.

It was a social media campaign that went terribly wrong and in the process made the Pats look like massive idiots.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

"First spygate, now racistgate? These Patriots are despicable! Strip them of all their Super Bowl titles!" - Skip Bayless, probably.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This is a non story. We can joke about how the Patriots are really the Nazis, but this isn't their doing.


Bills kinda got fucked on that totally not PI, but also they fucked themselves by being awful offensively. RIP Buffalo Bills.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Josh Gordon returns next week!! :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

lmao at that tweet


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

just thought of this but it would be cool is SEA finished 5th and NO finished 4th. Remember 2010 where the 7-9 Seahawks hosted the Saints who won 11 or 12. Would be karma.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/11871368/do-not-hate-andrew-luck


i fucking love bayless. the guy starts out an article "i do not hate andrew luck" just so he can go on to continue hating andrew luck. :lmao sometimes it saddens me that i'll never get to watch him on tv.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Kobe. said:


> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/11871368/do-not-hate-andrew-luck
> 
> 
> i fucking love bayless. the guy starts out an article "i do not hate andrew luck" just so he can go on to continue hating andrew luck. :lmao sometimes it saddens me that i'll never get to watch him on tv.


First take gets uploaded to YT within hours each day. That's how I watch it.

I get what Skip is saying in some of it. In Luck's first season he was ball washed by the media from day one. Statistically he was well below average but I remember there being mvp talks (dead srs). This is the first season Luck has truly been among the best, albeit not quite as good. Luck is warranted of praise, but sometimes it seems overwhelming. I think Skip exaggerates a ton, which he often does. But I at least see where he is coming from.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> "First spygate, now racistgate? These Patriots are despicable! Strip them of all their Super Bowl titles!" - Skip Bayless, probably.


He's a huge Patriots/brady fanboy so he'll defend them


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Zen said:


> He's a huge Patriots/brady fanboy so he'll defend them


This, Skip defends the Patriots more than anyone on FT. 

Although he I'd argue he is a Brady fanboy and not a Pats one. He think Brady has carried BB and the Pats as of late. I agreed with him when he said BB didn't provide Brady with good enough weapons but the rest of it was bs. Looking back BB did a decent enough job. That or Brady can literally make anyone good- Edelman, Lafell, etc. I'd say the former. Average weapons overall. Gronk is just as important as Brady, if not it's close. When he ain't there the offense sputters.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

GitRekt said:


> First take gets uploaded to YT within hours each day. That's how I watch it.
> 
> I get what Skip is saying in some of it. In Luck's first season he was ball washed by the media from day one. Statistically he was well below average but I remember there being mvp talks (dead srs). This is the first season Luck has truly been among the best, albeit not quite as good. Luck is warranted of praise, but sometimes it seems overwhelming. I think Skip exaggerates a ton, which he often does. But I at least see where he is coming from.


you do realize why there was MVP discussion, right? it wasn't accurate nor do i really think he warranted it, but saying he didn't do anything special because the stats weren't there is misleading. he was* great *that season. Luck entered that season with two rookie tight ends, a rookie starting RB, and a rookie wide receiver as his #3 target and Donnie Avery as his #2. Colts also had one of the worst defenses still and finished the previous year 2-14, barely winning those last 2 games near the end of the season. He led that team to 11-5 and that team only did that well DIRECTLY as a result of him and his ability to comeback in games(he had 8 comebacks). 


i didnt read most of the article, mostly a skin, since skip has been repeating the same shit for 3 years. every time he gets a little bit more accepting that he's been shit wrong on luck and even more wrong RG3drake1). obviously i don't expect anything else as he's just a tv personality, but ya, i dont take anything he says about luck seriously nor is most of it at all accurate, the guy is just trying to get hits.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Kobe. said:


> you do realize why there was MVP discussion, right? it wasn't accurate nor do i really think he warranted it, but saying he didn't do anything special because the stats weren't there is misleading. he was* great *that season. Luck entered that season with two rookie tight ends, a rookie starting RB, and a rookie wide receiver as his #3 target and Donnie Avery as his #2. Colts also had one of the worst defenses still and finished the previous year 2-14, barely winning those last 2 games near the end of the season. He led that team to 11-5 and that team only did that well DIRECTLY as a result of him and his ability to comeback in games(he had 8 comebacks).
> 
> 
> i didnt read most of the article, mostly a skin, since skip has been repeating the same shit for 3 years. every time he gets a little bit more accepting that he's been shit wrong on luck and even more wrong RG3drake1). obviously i don't expect anything else as he's just a tv personality, but ya, i dont take anything he says about luck seriously nor is most of it at all accurate, the guy is just trying to get hits.



Luck was good and better than his stats reflected. His rating was lower because he had to throw it so many damn times. It didn't matter what his completion percentage was. His rating was like 7 points below the average but I don't think he had a below average season. Anyone that watched the games saw him making plays that rookies don't make. RG3 was in a more supportive offense where he could hand off to Morris and run himself. He threw a lot of slants that went for big gains that season. Luck was no doubt asked to do more. Stats are often misleading and I think they are in this case. 

I knew Luck was going to be a star some day after watching him in 2012. I thought he would after Stanford, but 2012 confirmed it. But I am in the camp that his first couple seasons are overrated by the media in general. Like I said, I knew he would be a star after his rookie season, but the media made him out to be a star at that moment. I don't think he was as good early on as they make him out to be. He was no doubt playing well, but there were lots of mistakes. Rookies and young players make them, so it's not like I'm saying it's just Luck. Overall he did a lot more good than bad. I understand he has a lot on his plate, but espn and nfl n having legit convo's on him being the 5th best qb already were just utter bs to me at the time. He also had a good cast of receivers. You point to his cast and say they were weak. Wayne and those rookie TE's, with some other decent receivers weren't a great cast to walk into, but they weren't bad. You gotta remember Luck played with Fleener in college and Wayne is a fucking pro and potential HoF'er who still had lots left in the tank. 

I can't deny the Colts went 2-14 in 2011, but they really weren't 2-14 bad. They had one of the worst qb situations I've ever seen. I won't go further with it, I just don't think the Colts were quite as bad as their record was that year. They honestly looked like they mailed the whole season in until Orlosvky started in the final few.


Overall I think Skip is wrong in a lot of ways. But I am just saying I see where he is coming from.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Brah, Magic is the Skip Bayless of this forum. You're wasting your time arguing with him as any other point of view outside of his MAGICAL Kingdom is ruled invalid.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

gen still mad that i think it's hilarious that he thinks flacco>luck is even an argument at this point. :kobe9


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Kobe. said:


> gen still mad that i think it's hilarious that he thinks flacco>luck is even an argument at this point. :kobe9


This dude. I haven't even mentioned that since it happened like 2 or 3 weeks ago & it was you who were getting worked. More so because everyone else minus STAX in the BOX was laughing at how angry you were because not everyone agreed with your point of view.

As a matter of fact, you got riled up enough to start throwing around names, which resulted in more laughter.

:westbrook5

*Checks CP*

Appreciate the NEG, Magic. I can see you're still firmly encased in salt & eating those :lose s


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

as i recall it was just you, cp and brandon laughing because 1) i was insulting the ravens/flacco 2) brandon tries joining in on anything. i dont recall being mad, i recall laughing at your team as it lost against the bengals as you were trying to say Flacco>Luck. And finally, you're the one still bringing that shit up since you just did in the post above me, i was just talking to gitrekt, not disagreeing with anything he had to say, and you decided to join in. :kobe9


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Kobe. said:


> as i recall it was just you, cp and brandon laughing because 1) i was insulting the ravens/flacco 2) brandon tries joining in on anything. i dont recall being mad, i recall laughing at your team as it lost against the bengals as you were trying to say Flacco>Luck. And finally, you're the one still bringing that shit up since you just did in the post above me, i was just talking to gitrekt, not disagreeing with anything he had to say, and you decided to join in. :kobe9


How did I bring it up?

-I tell GR that it was useless arguing with you because you never think you're wrong. That has nothing ton do with something that's occurred in the past 2 weeks. You've been like this for years, brah. Everyone knows that. You're renowned for it.

-You respond by bringing up an old ass argument from 2 weeks ago.

-I respond by actually stating the details of said argument & how pissy you got with a wide audience.

MAGIC, stop. I hate to see you doing this to yourself. You're a former Best Sports Poster of the Year. Think of your legacy.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lel, I've been wrong plenty of times and bring it up when I am. I don't think I'm always right, but I always share my opinion. You can just keep trucking along though, I stated what was actually said in the argument and what it was about, you just said what made me look bad in vague details. It'd be nice if you actually posted something relating to the thread rather than just trying to rile me up again with some bullshit, maybe you can discuss how ELITE Flacco is as a QB.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Romo is more elite than both. Now ya'll can stop arguing.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Everyone knows GARRETT is the power behind the throne. :tucky


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:garrett

I need this bye week. It comes at a perfect time for me. I'm just now getting over the nightmares of Mark Sanchez being a good QB.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Garrett drafted the OL?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

actually yes, apparently he was the one in jones ear about building a great oline.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

And Stephen Jones, Jerreh's son.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Zack Martin = stud muffin


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Martin is no Bitonio though


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Call me crazy but I don't think Ryan Mallett is going to be bad.

Very lose-able game for Cleveland against Houston.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Jets bye week :banderas saving ourselves from being the worst team of the week again


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Can the Panthers pls borrow Dallas' OL for a few years?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

In Punk We Trust said:


> Jets bye week :banderas saving ourselves from being the worst team of the week again


You realize Oakland still has a team, right?


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Stax Classic said:


> You realize Oakland still has a team, right?


I actually fancy them to win this weekend tbh


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rams play against Manning today :allen1 and plus they're inside a dome. Manning in a dome :allen1


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: COME ON, KINGS IN THE NORTH!! LET'S GET TO 7-3!! :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lazy, great day.

Broncos on now.
Try to stream Lions - Cards.
Colts tonight.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

lez go rams 

fuck horse and fivehead


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol RG3. Bustola.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Watt is both helping and hurting the Texans today.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Welp...just hold the lead Rams pls


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Geez Cutler, where was this effort last week?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Everyone on Denver getting injured.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LMAO AT FIVEHEAD


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

GitRekt said:


> LMAO AT FIVEHEAD


Rams beat Manning :banderas and they didn't blow the lead :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

DashingRKO said:


> Rams beat Manning :banderas and they didn't blow the lead :mark:


GOAT NFL franchise


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Broncos Oline was absolutely awful today.

Throw in bad staring field position all game, roughly 10 dropped passes and pretty lousy defense, and hey, you're gonna lose.

Credit goes to St. Louis.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Congrats KC. Excellent matchup.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Eli throws 5 picks and they still have a chance? LOL San Fran.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd like to thank our offense for throwing away this game with their lackluster performance. Seriously. If we want to stay in the playoff picture, offense has got to stop with this hit-or-miss garbage. Either show up and play every week or don't show up at all.

Props to KC for sticking it to Seattle though.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So Atlanta might win the NFC South.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Broncos lose to the Rams :duck

A shame the Pats schedule is tough as hell, last year they could've been the top seed but lost a game they should have won. Just shows you that it is every given Sunday this year. I thought the Broncos finishing #1 was a lock due to their cupcake of a schedule.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Great effort and grit from the Bengals today. Didn't expect that at all :clap


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

packers vs eagles :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> So Atlanta might win the NFC South.


Maybe at 7-9

Vs Browns
Vs Cards
@ GB
Vs Pitt
@ NO
Vs Panthers

I'm thinking they go 3-3 rest of the way.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JAMAAL :mark:










Great win today, that's 5 in a row. Chiefs are tied for 1st place in the AFC West now :mark:.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

RODSON COMBO!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Broncos got tough games in SD and KC. Also vs MIA and CIN. Pats might just get HFA. A win tonight with no injuries would be awesome.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Texans might finally have a QB. Mallet looked pretty good out there. I hope he can keep this up.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Ugh wanted more than a late pick for Mallett. Good luck to him.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Texans might finally have a QB. Mallet looked pretty good out there. I hope he can keep this up.


He's no KEENUM DA PRINCE though.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Stad said:


> He's no KEENUM DA PRINCE though.


That ain't right how he got screwed last season. :mj2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Having Aaron Rodgers in 2014 is just not fair.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Packers are probably going to the Superbowl if they get homefield advantage. They're just beating the fuck out of teams at Lambeau.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Douche Of The Day!

- Vic


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Holy shit this is the worst reffed game I've ever seen. Some HFA for the Cards today. Christ.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol that was so mean. Come on Grandpa!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/534086021018030081
Who Dat? We Dat!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I was watching the Packers game on Fox and they switched it out with the Cardinals game. What happened? Where is the Packers game?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

witchblade000 said:


> I was watching the Packers game on Fox and they switched it out with the Cardinals game. What happened? Where is the Packers game?


Not sure if you're serious, but they often switch games when there's an absolute massacre going on.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I kinda hope the Packers score 60 just for the lols.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

MrMister said:


> Not sure if you're serious, but they often switch games when there's an absolute massacre going on.


Thanks. I was just wondering. I just started watching football late last season so I didn't know what was going on.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

witchblade000 said:


> Thanks. I was just wondering. I just started watching football late last season so I didn't know what was going on.


It's actually odd the few times they don't switch games. If you're in the home market of the teams, it won't switch. But yeah, blowouts are almost always switched to more competitive games.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

While you guys keep hyping up the Packers, the CARDINALS ARE 10-1. Best in the NFC. :mark:

HOME FIELD ADVANTAGE ALL THE WAY TO THE SUPERBOWL. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They're 9-1 looks like to me.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Jerome Boger is a fucking terrible ref. Holy shit what an awful crew. I don't like to complain about reffing if it's just one or two calls, but god damn that was an awfully reffed game.

I'm about sick of Lombardi as well. This offense was supposed to be dynamic and haven't looked worth a shit since week 1.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> They're 9-1 looks like to me.


i'm just predicting them to win next week...against Seattle...in Seattle..:side:


(AGAIN)


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

How can you not be happy for the Cardinals right now?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Probably because they beat the team I cheer for? 

(I know it was a rhetorical, but I'm not impressed by that game).


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Perfect Poster said:


> Probably because they beat the team I cheer for?
> 
> (I know it was a rhetorical, but I'm not impressed by that game).


I just mean at being 9-1 without a top passing attack. They're playing old school football, which is refreshing to me.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Vic Capri said:


> Douche Of The Day!
> 
> - Vic


What a fucking asshole...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:mark: (ty LC)

:romo


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Vic Capri said:


> Douche Of The Day!
> 
> - Vic


unk2
What are you talking about Vic? That was a fair interception. I didn't see any flag.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

fpalm Brady does that every few games. 3 defenders and he throws a duck. Wish he didn't force it there.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

oh well, it happens. Only the 4th one this season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Brady's been fucking terrible. Gray and the O-Line have been carrying the offense.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Vic Capri said:


> Douche Of The Day!
> 
> - Vic


Why do you sign off on your posts with your name at the end?

Do you think we won't realize they're yours? :lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

this run defense. holes, holes everywhere. fpalm


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

that was the worst brady pick i can honestly remember. i was gonna say since the 2011 afc cg, but the ravens just made a great play. fucking atrocious.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Vic Capri said:


> Douche Of The Day!
> 
> - Vic


What an asshole. I think I saw that he finally gave the ball to her.

But how bout them Packers :banderas. Another great week. Hopefully they keep this up and have home field advantage in the playoffs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/534139078309339136 :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

this tackling is pathetic. no one is taking gray down on first contact.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Time for Brady to kick it up a gear. Can't have any of that 1st half play.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

beyond pathetic run defense. cant stop them on third down either. this game is over if we cant get a single stop.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Best Patriots team in terms of balance in a long fucking time. It's awesome to see them play this well on the road when Brady has struggled. Not over yet, or even close, but I love the results obviously this far.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Ugh I wish that was a safety 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Damn my Eagles took a tremendous ass whopping today versus the Packers. All the sides of the ball we were horrible, and we couldn't get anything going. I knew the team was in trouble, when Packers players were wide open for catches on 3rd and long players that turned into first downs. I mean Rodgers is one of the best QB's in the league, he'll destroy any defense if you give him a shit load of time. Next games is versus the Titans, and I want them to win and they should, but that performance today doesn't equal a home win versus the Titans at all after today. Also the Cowboys game is the following week I believe, so they might take the Titans likely and forget to stay mentality into this game and not worry about weeks from now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Browner has been fucking terrible too


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That Castonzo TD celebration should be gifd immediately. Lame as hell yet the concentration makes it a GOAT candidate at the same time.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

this defense isn't stopping anyone right now. :no:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Stevan who?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I had Gray on my fucking team fpalm. Didn't think the Pats would be run heavy so dropped him and now he's having one of the best games this season for a RB.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Team football 101


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I'd let Gronk fuck me :moyes1

UNSTOPPABLE


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

GRONK


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Chiefs and Pats are the best teams in the AFC IMO


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cardinals are 9-1 for the first time since the Truman administration :lol

They had to have been in Chicago then?

edit: Yeah they were.

Also this...



> The Chicago Cardinals have the distinction of being the only team in professional football history to score exactly 4 points. On November 25, 1923, the Cardinals lost to the Racine Legion by a score of 10-4.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Gronk smash.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

good wins, pat fans. colts still have a lot of work to do on the run defense and run game. that was absolutely pathetic.

the tackling was really bad in general, but i think we did pretty good against the pass for most of the game. the pressure sort of ceased to exist in the second half though.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Chrome said:


> Gronk smash.



I didn't watch the game had to work, but bro, did Gronk kill him? Homie is just laying there in the I just got raped formation.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The Patriots will make you play THEIR TEMPO and you will be blocked as they break off 5-7 yard chunks and impose their will and if you forcefully try to stop it they will unleash GRONK on your ass or fancy play action timing routes to Lafell. Never give a fuck about running up the score and most injuries barring Brady or Gronk can be plugged and played to near the same efficiency as the last guy. On the other side of the ball they got a quietly solid dline and Revis to handle receivers. Love the Patriots or hate them as an organization, gotta smirk at their preferred style. With the way the Pack are looking right now, they may scare me if Pack make the SB as a lifelong pack fan, but I gotta say that matchup with the two distinctly different styles would be a fun football matchup. as they say in fighting styles make fights. Guess either way I'll see the team I root for take them on pretty soon anyway.

Edit: On a side note, I see the Cards are 9-1 and have been decently consistent with all this league fluctuation. I've never seen a Cards game this year barring parts of Dallas/Zona, what is the Cardinals way of football?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Kobe. said:


> good wins, pat fans. colts still have a lot of work to do on the run defense and run game. that was absolutely pathetic.
> 
> the tackling was really bad in general, but i think we did pretty good against the pass for most of the game. the pressure sort of ceased to exist in the second half though.


Colts can improve from this. Although it reminded me a lot of their playoff game last season.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

What a fucking beast this guy is. I still don't know how he outruns guys on the field because he just looks so slow when he's running. It was a great way to end the game. Kinda wished they'd give Gray 200 yards rushing.

I only expected a blowout if the Pats could force some turnovers and stay relatively clean. Shocked the game went the way it was. That Brady pick before the end of the half is legit one of the worst pics I have ever seen him throw. Nvm, it's the worst pick I have ever seen him throw. Terrible play call and just terrible decision making. He gave the Colts 7 right there, I hope he doesn't try that shit again because we look good now but it doesn't matter. We have lost a couple playoff games at home.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The block by Edelman on that TD :banderas


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

hopefully the pats are peaking, which would be fantastic, also not exactly out of the question. :side:


still can't believe we let that bum rb run all over us again. first blount, now gary. :no:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

It's the most balanced Pats team in YEARS. No more the one dimensional offense with limited but steady running. I don't expect we'll see this type of performance on the ground again but if they can move the chains consistently idk who beats NE.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

GRONK :mark: Hope he can stay healthy, the team is truly different with him. Averaging 40 points in the last 5 games? Just amazing after all the struggling in the first few games.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

stud muffin alert


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Kobe. said:


> hopefully the pats are peaking, which would be fantastic, also not exactly out of the question. :side:
> 
> 
> still can't believe we let that bum rb run all over us again. first blount, now gary. :no:


I didn't watch the game but any RB can run all over a defense if the offensive line is dominating. Since Jonas Gray isn't that good, I assume the NE O line just kicked Indy's ass all night.


Also I'll join in on the GRONK is the shit love fest. He's the shit. New England is such a dangerous offense with him on the field. He opens it up for everyone. We all know this, but yeah. 

GRONK


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

they kept using 6 or 7 linemen and just owning our defense. we couldn't do shit to stop that setup and it was frustrating to watch. we couldnt stop them at all on third down at all either.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There is nothing worse than watching your team get destroyed on the ground. It's the worst way to lose in football.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

I can't decide if this story is much adieu about nothing or if this will be a big deal...

http://www.washingtonpost.com/sport...45c84e-6da5-11e4-8808-afaa1e3a33ef_story.html



> Federal drug agents conducted surprise inspections of National Football League team medical staffs on Sunday as part of an ongoing investigation into prescription drug abuse in the league. The inspections, which entailed bag searches and questioning of team doctors by Drug Enforcement Administration agents, were based on the suspicion that NFL teams dispense drugs illegally to keep players on the field in violation of the Controlled Substances Act, according to a senior law enforcement official with knowledge of the investigation.
> 
> The medical staffs were part of travel parties whose teams were playing at stadiums across the country. The law enforcement official said DEA agents, working in cooperation with the Transportation Security Administration, inspected multiple teams but would not specify which ones were inspected or where.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

can the DEA and TSA just realize nobody on earth likes them and stop functioning pls

pls.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

NINERS

GRONK



CamillePunk said:


> can the DEA and TSA just realize nobody on earth likes them and stop functioning pls
> 
> pls.


Pls!


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> can the DEA and TSA just realize nobody on earth likes them and stop functioning pls
> 
> pls.


Let's go ahead and shut down all levels of law enforcement while we're at it too.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

GRONK

Jonas Gray smiley pls

That 2nd Brady pick was atrocious, good recovery in the second half though. Something like 9/11 173yds 2TDs. 

How many yds/TDs have our RBs got against the Colts in the last two games? Like, 8 TDs at least? Remember when our O-line was shit? It's that bearded hero Bryan Stork that's helped turn it around. It looks like the Pats just keep him locked up in a cabin in the wilderness all week before game day and then unleash him.

Also GREAT job on defense. Took Hilton away with safety help, matched Revis up with Wayne after a couple of early grabs, and basically let them try and beat us with Coby Fleener, and he's hardly a guy to fear. Also Collins tracking Bradshaw on leaks out of the backfield is exactly why he was drafted and we were comfortable in letting Spikes go.

Broncos losing was helpful, too. And that KC/Seattle game was great. KC look legit, how the fuck did they lose at home to the Titans in week 1?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

JM's Daddy said:


> I didn't watch the game had to work, but bro, did Gronk kill him? Homie is just laying there in the I just got raped formation.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App












bama4.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Chiefs still destroyed the Patriots. Let us not forget this.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Stad said:


> Chiefs are tied for 1st place in the AFC West now :mark:.


:mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

TomahawkJock said:


> Chiefs still destroyed the Patriots. Let us not forget this.


KC is good for sure. I said it last night that I'd rather draw any other AFC team besides them in the playoffs. NE just struggles against teams like KC and has since 2007. Team that can legit rush the passer all game long. Teams with balance all around. KC doesn't scare you throwing it but they are pesky. Smith is pretty accurate and he can run. Just a bad matchup for us. If they play again it'll be in NE tho.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ahmad Bradshaw could have a broken ankle.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

At least for Indy's sake they have nothing the rest of the way schedule wise. Their toughest games are mostly over - DEN, NE, PHI, CIN, PIT, BAL. 

Had they won last night they prob would have secured HFA


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Also GREAT job on defense. Took Hilton away with safety help, matched Revis up with Wayne after a couple of early grabs, and basically let them try and beat us with Coby Fleener, and he's hardly a guy to fear. Also Collins tracking Bradshaw on leaks out of the backfield is exactly why he was drafted and we were comfortable in letting Spikes go.



that was not great defense. revis was on wayne for that 44 yard catch and run. fleener had like 4 20 yard gains and career highs in everything. if you try to force us to beat you with fleener and it doesn't work then good on you, but fleener torched your secondary nonstop. you guys shut down our run game though and that stopped us from getting into any play action, the blocking was atrocious and there was no burst of speed from the colts rbs.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I didn't even know who that Gray guy was until last night haha


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

God damn I can't wait until November 30th (if we beat the Raiders) because the game between KC and Denver is going to be the game of the year (if we beat the Raiders). And I'm fucking going (even if we lose to the Raiders) :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Kobe. said:


> that was not great defense. revis was on wayne for that 44 yard catch and run. fleener had like 4 20 yard gains and career highs in everything. if you try to force us to beat you with fleener and it doesn't work then good on you, but fleener torched your secondary nonstop. you guys shut down our run game though and that stopped us from getting into any play action, the blocking was atrocious and there was no burst of speed from the colts rbs.





AlienBountyHunter said:


> matched Revis up with Wayne *after a couple of early grabs*,


That play was clearly zone, Revis let Wayne go thinking he had safety help over the top. It was blown coverage. And like I just highlighted, Revis was matched up with Wayne _after_ he had 2 or 3 catches, once he was on him I think he had one catch for the rest of the game.

Yep, Fleener got something like 135 yards. So? Zero TDs. Fleener can have 200+ yards for all I care, he's not a game winner. Belichick dared the Colts to beat the Pats with basically just Fleener and they couldn't do it. If they had, then fair play. Obviously giving up a couple of 30+ yard gains wasn't the plan, but in classic BB style he takes away the opposition's best weapon and forces them to try and win with their second or third choice. Sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

again, i think it was the lack of run game that doomed us, not the fact that Fleener was wide open every time 20 yards down the field. Not finishing in the redzone was rather bad, but again I don't really get how you think allowing a guy to finish with 7 catches for 140 yards, on only 7 targets, is somehow a good thing. 

compared to the last 2 games where BB forced Luck to make throws he didn't want to do and caused INTs, this game was just Luck taking what he was given and that's what you're supposed to do as a QB. We did a better job of containing Brady than you guys did of containing Luck. :toomanykobes


Dwayne Allen has a high ankle sprain. We lost both of our best redzone options in one game. He didn't even get to play the game. :batista3

Hopefully he can be healthy by playoff time because we desperately need him in the redzone and he's overall just a much better player than Fleener.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

The defense was actually very good. In todays passing era with a guy like Luck, giving up 20 points in Indy isn`t bad. We had 2 turnovers also. Belichick has never given a rats ass about yards. I remember us giving up the most yards in b2b seasons but middle of the pack in points against. It's classic bend but don't break. Also Brady GAVE Indy 7 points. How many long drives did Indy have in which they scored 7? And that Revis play was blown coverage. Browner was the guy that got beat for most of the game, Revis was great. Rushing defense was perfect. It's a huge reason why I have doubted Indy all season against the top dogs. They WILL NOT be a contender until they stop being the Andrew Luck show. They need a running balance and, their defense isn't good enough to shut down top teams imo. I don't think the defense is bad, but not SB good.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm glad the media giving Dalton props for the way he bounced back from that Thursday night game instead of just making fun of him when he does bad. Going into one of the hardest places to win and out-duel Brees shows he's trying to grow up. But that's been the story of his career though. He needs to somehow rub off this "Jeckyll & Hyde" syndrome and play this way consistently. I know he'll never be an elite QB. Never said he was in the first place ( lel @ that ). I think he can be an just above average QB. Again, just gotta play consistently. Or maybe he needs to see a shrink ( because 'bad Dalton' won't be denied  ).

I said right when he got drafted that Jeremy Hill is our guy. Maybe Hue takes the damn hint and use him as the feature back and use Gio as the change-of-pace back. If he doesn't see that by now, then he might be seriously handicapped mentally. 

Who knew Rey Maualuga of all people gave the defense that spark they've been missing since week 2. Dre Kilpatrick actually did good too. Leon Hall injured for the official 1000th time. I'm just going to pretend he's not even around no more. Getting to be that point... With Vontaze coming back soon, we're just about at square 1 again ( thank God ). 

Fuck Gresham. He sucks. He fuckin sucks. Please Eifert. Put a brace on that bitch like Gronkowski does and play please


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't think the Colts contained Brady that well overall. Brady just made a retarded ass throw on the 2nd pick. The worst TB INT I can remember. 2011 AFC CG being #2. The first one was a duck, but that is because he was pressured and the pass rusher got a piece of him. Credit to Indy. Once the second half started you guys couldn't do anything to Brady. Looking at the stat sheet you could say Luck had a good game, but there were a few dropped picks, and he really only put together 1 complete drive. Overall neither QB impressed me last night.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

₵A$H®;41944274 said:


> I'm glad the media giving Dalton props for the way he bounced back from that Thursday night game instead of just making fun of him when he does bad. Going into one of the hardest places to win and out-duel Brees shows he's trying to grow up. But that's been the story of his career though. He needs to somehow rub off this "Jeckyll & Hyde" syndrome and play this way consistently. I know he'll never be an elite QB. Never said he was in the first place ( lel @ that ). I think he can be an just above average QB. Again, just gotta play consistently. Or maybe he needs to see a shrink ( because 'bad Dalton' won't be denied  ).
> 
> I said right when he got drafted that Jeremy Hill is our guy. Maybe Hue takes the damn hint and use him as the feature back and use Gio as the change-of-pace back. If he doesn't see that by now, then he might be seriously handicapped mentally.
> 
> ...



I really didn't get a chance to watch the day games on Sunday besides Denver-STL. I almost picked Cincy in my pro line because of the odds. I can't speak for the game but can comment on my thoughts on both teams.


New Orleans isn't who we thought they were. Seems they just take seasons off every few years. Sean Payton and Brees have been a great combo, and have taken the Saints from jokes to contenders. They have a ring, a few division titles, etc. But this year A LOT of experts felt they were the best team in the NFC, if not top 2 or 3. The addition of Byrd to the defense and drafting of Cooks was big. Unfortuntely for them, they didn't realize how important Sproles was. Brees hasn't been good this season for his standards. He has given away multiple games. They will win the division imo because it sucks, but the Saints are not a good football team. Rob will be fired imo.


I see what you mean with the Bengals and Dalton. A good friend of mine is a Cincy fan and they don't expect Dalton to be elite either. I think the Bengals have stuck w Lewis for too long, but maybe I'm wrong. I can't remember a coach sticking around for 10 years without winning 1 playoff game. To me, after Dalton's last playoff game I haven't thought of him the same since. Bengals are just one of those streaky teams that will win 9-10 games but they can't be trusted to win big time games. I kinda am rooting for them to win the division this year tho.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kobe. said:


> that was not great defense. revis was on wayne for that 44 yard catch and run. fleener had like 4 20 yard gains and career highs in everything. if you try to force us to beat you with *fleener and it doesn't work then good on you, but fleener torched Browner nonstop.* you guys shut down our run game though and that stopped us from getting into any play action, the blocking was atrocious and there was no burst of speed from the colts rbs.


Fixed.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^the safety help was piss poor too and there was no adjustments. that's on your entire secondary, not just one guy.



GitRekt said:


> I don't think the Colts contained Brady that well overall. Brady just made a retarded ass throw on the 2nd pick. The worst TB INT I can remember. 2011 AFC CG being #2. The first one was a duck, but that is because he was pressured and the pass rusher got a piece of him. Credit to Indy. Once the second half started you guys couldn't do anything to Brady. Looking at the stat sheet you could say Luck had a good game, *but there were a few dropped picks*, and he really only put together 1 complete drive. Overall neither QB impressed me last night.


i watched the entirety of last night's game, i don't recall a single dropped pick and at most there was one. ut

the only INT he had was tipped into the air and intercepted, although it was also a forced throw so I'm not exactly pleased with it. he was trying to make a play on third down and forced the ball(and to revis of all people) and just made stupid play on his part. 

really the major letdown was our inability to score TDs, which is why I'm worried about Allen as he's our best redzone threat and went down way too early in the game. 

Brady's night came from Vereen being left wide open on a blown coverage and making a 40 yard gain and then Gronk not going down to make a 30 yard TD. It wasn't Brady we couldn't stop considering he wasn't the one that ran on us for 200 yards+4 TDs. :kobe


There's no real way of fixing what ails our defense at the moment. Mathis isn't coming back to pressure QBs and Jones is nowhere to be found. We also have no one that can actually cover TEs like Gronk/Thomas, which is problem as those are the two teams we need to get through if we want to go anywhere. I'm going to assume, if Jones comes back relatively healthy, that he'll improve our run defense but last night was just pure domination and I doubt he'd make that big of a difference.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Gonna be hilarious to see Arizona not only get the one seed, but to be the underdog for every game in the playoffs.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm a Steelers fan, generally, but I hate this team.

I basically hate watch the Steelers now. I root for Antonio Brown to get his catches for purely selfish fantasy football reasons but otherwise they are black comedy. They are way too inconsistent. They do all the little things wrong. You can tell the coaching staff has no control over the players. There's no focus. They occasionally sneak up on a good team and win then lose to bad teams because they aren't prepared.

:no:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

^ plz be a better fan

SEVENBURG


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Holy LeVeon Bell

imo


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Kobe. said:


> ^the safety help was piss poor too and there was no adjustments. that's on your entire secondary, not just one guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You must of missed Hightower reading Luck and dropping a sure interception.

Brady in the 2nd half converted 3rd down after 3rd down. He wasn't very good, but in key spots he was on point. Really only made one bad (and i can't stress bad enough) throw. There were 2-3 big drops from the Pats in the first half that weren't on Brady. I give the Colts defense some credit for holding Brady to a meh day, but their rushing d looked terrible. Kinda like the 2006 Colts from the reg season.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

8-8 

one win away. not going to bother complainig about a mediocre team that needs change or a rebuild in the worst way.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Stax Classic said:


> Gonna be hilarious to see Arizona not only get the one seed, but to be the underdog for every game in the playoffs.


It's kind of amazing that they are 9-1 right now although they have a tough schedule left.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Peterson suspended rest of the season.

Pretty happy considering I dropped him in every fantasy league I had him in and certainly wouldn't have wanted to be fucked by him in the playoffs.

Should be interesting to see how the future unfolds for him next season.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

nflpa :drake1.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The idea of Arizona actually playing the Super Bowl in their stadium... and losing.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Peterson situation is bullshit. An entire season for disciplining your son, but if you get drunk and kill your own teammate, you're already back with the Cowboys.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

NFL is a fucking joke. Only reason they suspended him is to appease the politically correct sponsers and media. I remember when they reinstated him a short time after it happened and then got panned by the media, so they put him back on. Also yeah, kill someone like Stallworth and Brent and nobody gives a fuck. Kill tons of dogs, and come back. Ignore your kids and don't pay child support, that's ok. Fuck, they suspended Rice 2 games for KO'ing his wife lmao. Fuck the NFL right now.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Stallworth and Brent both killed guys while intoxicated. Stallworth was suspended for the entire season! Brent, 10 games? Is drinking and driving not as serious anymore???


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Stax Classic said:


> Stallworth and Brent both killed guys while intoxicated. Stallworth was suspended for the entire season! Brent, 10 games? Is drinking and driving not as serious anymore???


They should never be allowed to play again.

I hate the sensitivity backasswards society we have right now. Everyone is always so offended. Don't say that or do something slightly stupid, but you can be forgiven for serious crimes that cost people their lives.


The Vikes, Goodell, only give a shit when the media makes a big deal about it. They both reinstated Rice and AP. They care when they get backlash and loose sponsers.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...minnesota-vikings-suspended-least-rest-season

This is a Excerpt from NFL commissioner Roger Goodell's letter to Adrian Peterson

"You have shown no meaningful remorse for your conduct. When indicted, you acknowledged what you did but said that you would not 'eliminate whooping my kids' and defended your conduct in numerous published text messages to the child's mother. You also said that you felt 'very confident with my actions because I know my intent.' These comments raise the serious concern that you do not fully appreciate the seriousness of your conduct, or even worse, that you may feel free to engage in similar conduct in the future."


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

PF69 said:


> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...minnesota-vikings-suspended-least-rest-season
> 
> This is a Excerpt from NFL commissioner Roger Goodell's letter to Adrian Peterson
> 
> "You have shown no meaningful remorse for your conduct. When indicted, you acknowledged what you did but said that you would not 'eliminate whooping my kids' and defended your conduct in numerous published text messages to the child's mother. You also said that you felt 'very confident with my actions because I know my intent.' These comments raise the serious concern that you do not fully appreciate the seriousness of your conduct, or even worse, that you may feel free to engage in similar conduct in the future."


Goodell is a bitch that has ruined football in the sense that you can't play defense anymore. That being said he is just the consensus voice of the owners, and if he goes there are hundred's of other RG's waiting in line.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Roger's trying to save face with this move because of his fuckups recently, mainly the Rice situation. And I bet you that Adrian wins his appeal. And then what is Roger going to do.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Suspend Peterson, the appeal overturns it, everyone wins (except the little kid who gets his ass beat by a ridiculously strong adult). The NFL continues to seem to care, and Peterson plays anyway.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I seriously can't take anything the owners or Goodell say seriously. It's not like they show any remorse or regret in their own private businesses or even their general conduct in the NFL. :ti


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm not usually one to hop on the media's narratives, but Roger Goodell really should be out of a job. I don't care about the way he's changing the game, for better or for worse. It's just how uneducated and mismanaged the NFL always seems to be in regards to disciplining its players and managing itself and its image; It's just beyond atrocious. I've got to believe something will be done eventually.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm interested in the answers to the following questions:

- How come the exempt list didn't immediately end on or after November 4(when the court case was closed), and he be allowed to play immediately until a domestic ruling by the NFL was reached?

- If plans were to suspend him for the six games, why couldn't that decision have been made before there were only six games remaining in the regular season? 

- If the first offense is to be for six games(where in all past suspensions the player can return to the team the day after the last game.. ie Gordon on Monday), why is he not reinstated on December 29th? And instead has to wait til April 15th?

- Why can't they(NFL) seem to follow their own guidelines when it comes to how to these suspensions are handed out?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Suspend Peterson, the appeal overturns it, everyone wins (except the little kid who gets his ass beat by a ridiculously strong adult). The NFL continues to seem to care, and Peterson plays anyway.


Yep. Looks like this is the current angle. 

Anyway, expecting the wrath of Peyton this weekend. All of Denver's losses have been on the road, Mile High will be rocking after a loss n St. Louis. They're a little banged up which gives us a better chance at victory but we will need a flawless game from Tannehill to finish them off this week.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

JM said:


> ^ plz be a better fan
> 
> SEVENBURG


JM, I am being a good fan by holding the Steelers to the higher standard they've set for themselves and continue to pay lip service to. They barely beat the jabroni Titans last night then Coach Tomlin was out saying no one thought they could overcome the odds stacked against them....by the 2-7 Titans.

Free agent bust signing Mike Mitchell was on Twitter telling his critics that he has more money than they do, following in the proud tradition begun two years ago by Maurkice Pouncey (pre-Free Hernandez) who did that and told several Steelers fans "dey wife ugly" on Twitter.

At least they cut LeGarrette Blount after last night's walk-off move. Step in the right direction, I guess. That makes them a little less unlikable. Until the Ray Rice introductory press conference.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ALL DAY ends tonight. The arbitrator rules the NFL can keep him on the exempt list.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

So basically, since Goodell told Peterson his previous time on the exempt list did not count towards a suspension, Greg Hardy will miss two years since Hardy's case got pushed until after the season :troll


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ben Tate was cut by the Browns today.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

And Blount by the Steelers for quitting mid game


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Star Dust said:


> I'm interested in the answers to the following questions:
> 
> - How come the exempt list didn't immediately end on or after November 4(when the court case was closed), and he be allowed to play immediately until a domestic ruling by the NFL was reached?
> 
> ...


Because they're making these "rules" up as they go. The worse part was Goodell lecturing AP about morals.. Goodell hasn't been a saint the last few months he has very little room to talk.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Avant cut by the Panthers for basically calling Riverboat Ron inept


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Black Tuesday in the NFL today


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

sports went so wrong once athletes and star players were expected to be role models. in fact that's where everything goes wrong, when people fail to teach their own kids why stuff is right or wrong, morally, and why things shouldn't be copied or imitated.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

RG3 blames teammates in advance- love this site

http://profootballmock.com/robert-griffin-iii-blames-teammates-advance-upcoming-loss-49ers/

Also this weeks QB's on FB- usually enjoy it a lot but this week's was meh. LOL'd at the Andrew Luck razor part tho

http://profootballmock.com/facebookchat/nfl-qbs-facebookablast/


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

ITS FUNNY CAUSE HE ALWAYS BLAMES SOMEONE OTHER THAN HIMSELF FOR LOSSES. -Big Ben


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Griff totally put just as much blame on himself as he did his teammates. He even said all the sacks were on him. Griff sucks, but he didn't actually throw his teammates under the bus.

That site should be making fun of awful journalism regarding Griffin comments after last game, but that Griff bit was still funny.


> “Look, I can’t win games if my teammates aren’t doing their jobs correctly, which I assume they won’t be doing in our loss this Sunday,” said Griffin. “Success takes 53 guys working together, instead of just one talented, handsome quarterback surrounded by 52 lazy slackers dropping passes, missing blocks, and running bad routes, which are just a few of the many mistakes that I’m sure the other guys on my team will be doing this weekend.”


:lol


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

cutler ones are awesome too. I can't find the one on rg3's next injury tho.

http://profootballmock.com/pfm-advice-column-ask-jay-cutler/


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Vikes claimed Ben Tate off of waivers.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

CLAIM LAGARETTE TOO PLEASE, CLAIM ALL THE RB'S


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Week 12 predictions

Battle of the Byes
PIT over CAR

KC @ OAK: KC
CLE @ ATL: CLE
NYJ @ BUF: BUF
TB @ CHI: CHI
CIN @ HOU: HOU
JAX @ IND: IND
GB @ MIN: GB
DET @ NE: NE
TEN @ PHI: PHI
STL @ SD: STL
AZ @ SEA: AZ
MIA @ DEN: MIA
WAS @ SF: SF
DAL @ NYG: DAL
BAL @ NO: BAL


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey Goddell, you should talk to Commissioner Adam Silver of the NBA about how to deal with players. He just suspended Charlotte Hornets forward Jeffery Taylor for 24 games for pleading guilty to domestic abuse charges. That's about one-fourth of the NBA season. They are crediting him 11 games served because he is out but overall, it's still a send a message suspension. So learn from the great Adam Silver, Roger. Learn.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

11 games credited? Goodell has no idea what that means! Petersons suspension starts now, 10 weeks on the commissioners exempt list means nothing, but apparently being on that same list means it starts counting now.

Greg Hardy should take note, because he'll have an entire season on the exempt list before he even gets a hearing with the NFL, so none of that will count towards a suspension, right Roger? :kobe Oh wait, that will totally count, because Roger can't do the same thing twice, day to day.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks like Blount's coming back to the Pats. He cleared waivers so it costs less to bring him in, pretty good deal imo.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Does that mean Gray's one game party is already over lulz? 

I'm surprised Blount was picked up this season tbh. The guy can only get so many chances.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Idk how I feel. Gray/Vereen with the occasional Bolden carry was getting the job done. Now the carries will be even more split. I'd have liked to have seen Gray kept getting carries and gain the confidence, but oh well.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Doubt blount will factor too much into this week's game... if he even plays this week.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

That's possible although he was with the team last year so he won't have much catching up to do. He's also been on a team all year so his fitness should be there.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, he's at least practicing with the team today. So he'll likely suit up this weekend. I just doubt he makes that big a dent in gray's touches. Maybe some short yardage situations.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

The more I think about it the more I'm liking it. I don't think he is stupid enough to create another stink as this is a last chance deal he has. It's a good depth move, and if someone gets hurt it looks really good. My Steelers friend hated him all season, so he was glad they cut him.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JM said:


> Does that mean Gray's one game party is already over lulz?
> 
> I'm surprised Blount was picked up this season tbh. The guy can only get so many chances.


When did you become a 'Super Mod?"

Here's my picks:

*KC* @ OAK 
*CLE *@ ATL
NYJ @ *BUF*
TB @ *CHI*
*CIN* @ HOU
JAX @ *IND*
*GB* @ MIN
DET @ *NE*
TEN @ *PHI*
*STL* @ SD
AZ @ *SEA*
MIA @ *DEN*
WAS @ *SF*
*DAL* @ NYG
*BAL* @ NO
_____________


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Panthers won't lose this week! :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Blount is good depth for us. Gray and Vereen will still be the lead backs, but after that we've got Bolden who's awful but a great special teams player, and James White who seems to be being groomed for the future the way Vereen was. Considering Blount was with us last year without any problems (and played great down the stretch) it's a smart pick up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They got BLOUNT to return kicks again obv imo.


Stax thoughts on Peterson being a Cowboy next year?


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't see what's wrong with Peterson being suspended..I mean he didn't just WHIP his kid. You all seen the pictures and after the marks left on the kid you think "OH HEY LET HIM PLAY HE JUST WAS SHOWING HIS KID SOME DISCIPLINE!!" what kind of bs is that?


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Oakland on a Thursday night game :ti at least the whole of America gets to laugh them at them anyway


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

In Punk We Trust said:


> Oakland on a Thursday night game :ti at least the whole of America gets to laugh them at them anyway





Not everyone has the NFL Network brah.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

PF69 said:


> Hey Goddell, you should talk to Commissioner Adam Silver of the NBA about how to deal with players. He just suspended Charlotte Hornets forward Jeffery Taylor for 24 games for pleading guilty to domestic abuse charges. That's about one-fourth of the NBA season. They are crediting him 11 games served because he is out but overall, it's still a send a message suspension. So learn from the great Adam Silver, Roger. Learn.


To be fair, that's about the NFL equivalent to about 4.7 games. NFL's new policy starts at 6. It just seems bigger because it has a greater volume of games.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

who or what is a jeffry taylor?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

lol'd- http://profootballmock.com/iphone-text/intercepted-text-carson-palmers-surgery-not-go-planned/


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Priceless Blaze said:


> I don't see what's wrong with Peterson being suspended..I mean he didn't just WHIP his kid. You all seen the pictures and after the marks left on the kid you think "OH HEY LET HIM PLAY HE JUST WAS SHOWING HIS KID SOME DISCIPLINE!!" what kind of bs is that?


I don't think anyone has a problem with suspending him. It's just that he was already out for a lot of games and other stuff/reasons.

I for one don't care if he ever plays another game. This is partly because "whooppins" are ridiculous, and partly because I definitely DO NOT want Dallas overpaying him.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

MrMister said:


> I don't think anyone has a problem with suspending him. It's just that he was already out for a lot of games and other stuff/reasons.
> 
> I for one don't care if he ever plays another game. This is partly because "whooppins" are ridiculous, and partly because I definitely DO NOT want Dallas overpaying him.


From what I was reading some people seemed to think he should get to come back. A season long thing is great, I mean I'd be fine with never coming back.

Also one thing I know someone mentioned was Vick getting to come back and as someone who was a Vick fan when that happened I said f him for that and I honestly didn't think he should have been allowed back either.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm at work and just looked at the stats...3 carries 107 yards? :ti KC's defense.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Ford Field confirmed for Monday night.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Priceless Blaze said:


> From what I was reading some people seemed to think he should get to come back. A season long thing is great, I mean I'd be fine with never coming back.
> 
> Also one thing I know someone mentioned was Vick getting to come back and as someone who was a Vick fan when that happened I said f him for that and I honestly didn't think he should have been allowed back either.


Right, but some people think Peterson's "time served" should be his suspension. That's the impression I got at least.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

GitRekt said:


> who or what is a jeffry taylor?


Part of the 2012 SEC Championship team. Ridiculous athlete. Not a real NBA player, though.

Also, he has the eyes of a French rapist.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Not watching the game, why isn't Murray getting more carries? Yes his stats are padded by the 90 yard run, but don't you think if you have a guy that can bust one off like that that you give him more than four and see what he can do? Mcfadden sucks now and isn't going to be anything, why does he have 3x the carries Murray has? Raiders gonna Raiders


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'm still not sure what's wrong with disciplining your kid until they bleed, especially when you were raised that way. People pushing their disgusting beliefs on others is :deandre Fuck conformity


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Perfect Poster said:


> Not watching the game, why isn't Murray getting more carries? Yes his stats are padded by the 90 yard run, but don't you think if you have a guy that can bust one off like that that you give him more than four and see what he can do? Mcfadden sucks now and isn't going to be anything, why does he have 3x the carries Murray has? Raiders gonna Raiders


Well, he is out with a concussion now, so...

Though your question was most pertinent before that...

LOL RAIDERS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Murray definitely should've been getting carries far earlier in the season than he has. It was clear neither of the old dudes have anything left. It's a shame about the concussion. He looked good.

I mean they have Reece doin work now. DMC and MJD have been done for awhile before this season.



STACKS said:


> I'm still not sure what's wrong with disciplining your kid until they bleed, especially when you were raised that way. People pushing their disgusting beliefs on others is Fuck conformity


STACKS


RAIDERS


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

at least it's close. still against TNF tho.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Stad said:


> *Chiefs* and Pats are the best teams in the AFC IMO


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

RAIDAHS


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

omg this is awesome


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

classic raiders :ti


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

The ref was out there reading Raiders' penalties like Chris Jericho's 1,004 holds. :lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Hahahahahahahaha this game is a gem.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

RAIDAHS 

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Bay Area has done Kansas City dirty this autumn. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok so the RAIDERS aren't going winless. I really wish this team would get some fucking clues and get back to the COMMITMENT TO EXCELLENCE.




Also this is the time of year where shit gets good. I mean Dallas usually collapses this time of year, but for everything not Dallas related in the NFL, it's pretty fucking fantastic.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Well that was embarrassing :lmao

I can't help but laugh at all the players dancing on the field after winning 1 game though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't think it's bad to be incredibly excited when you win after starting 0-10 or whatever it was.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

This game just proves we need to ban thursday night games. Frankly I'd ban all Saturday and Monday games too, make it uniform. Give everyone the same off week too.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

well chief fans no longer get to make any sort of claim as to being one of the best teams in the AFC. :lol


congrats to the raiders. i know that feeling of barely avoiding 0-16 and it's a great feeling to get that first win, especially for the fans. yall made it scrilla, be happy. :cudi


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

still lol'inf at the raiders almost blowing it with the celebration


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

GitRekt said:


> still lol'inf at the raiders almost blowing it with the celebration


I would have laughed my ass off if they ended up losing after that. :stupid:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 12: BEAST OF THE WEST = CARDINALS*



Priceless Blaze said:


> I would have laughed my ass off if they ended up losing after that. :stupid:


I was going for the Raiders, but when that happened I almost wanted to see KC drive the stake into their hearts.

I didn't think KC would win the division, but it's still a big loss for them. The AFC is really good this year, and this could cost them.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NFL Week 12: BEAST OF THE WEST = CARDINALS*



Kobe. said:


> well chief fans no longer get to make any sort of claim as to being one of the best teams in the AFC. :lol
> 
> 
> congrats to the raiders. i know that feeling of barely avoiding 0-16 and it's a great feeling to get that first win, especially for the fans. yall made it scrilla, be happy. :cudi


Good teams lose to shitty teams all the time lol. Chiefs are still good obviously, Raiders just took this game more serious and i think the Chiefs were looking ahead to Denver too much and it cost them.

Chiefs just gotta beat Denver at home next week now, which i still think they can do tbh.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 12: BEAST OF THE WEST = CARDINALS*



GitRekt said:


> I was going for the Raiders, but when that happened I almost wanted to see KC drive the stake into their hearts.
> 
> I didn't think KC would win the division, but it's still a big loss for them. The AFC is really good this year, and this could cost them.


Yeah I was cheering for them also but if that had cost them the game I would have laughed and shook my head at the fact they did it to themselves. Glad to see them get that W, and happy for the fans also I mean to not win since like week 11 of last season? This is Christmas night for the Raiders and their fans.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 12: BEAST OF THE WEST = CARDINALS*



Priceless Blaze said:


> Yeah I was cheering for them also but if that had cost them the game I would have laughed and shook my head at the fact they did it to themselves. Glad to see them get that W, and happy for the fans also I mean to not win since like week 11 of last season? This is Christmas night for the Raiders and their fans.


Yeah, I'm happy for Carr most of all. It gives him some confidence. He got drafted into a terrible situation, but if they can give him some help I think he'll be good.

Pretty amazing how bad the Raiders have drafted tho over the last 10 years. It's crazy to think of the team they could have had

2004- Drafted Robert Gallery, next pick was Larry Fitz. Pick after was Rivers.
2005- Drafted Fabian Washington, next pick was Aaron Rodgers
2007- Drafted Jamarcus Russell, next pick was Megatron


Some other picks just as bad but those stand out. The Seymour and Palmer trades set them back as well. These guys handed out first round picks like they were candy.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> Well, he is out with a concussion now, so...
> 
> Though your question was most pertinent before that...
> 
> LOL RAIDERS


Ah well that makes a bit more sense then.

And what do the 08 Lions get to pop now? I'm thinking an outdated Natty Light sounds about right.

EDIT: Pretty sure they almost dealt Moss for Rodgers back in 07 as well. They give Millen some competition in sheer awfulness.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 12: BEAST OF THE WEST = CARDINALS*



GitRekt said:


> Yeah, I'm happy for Carr most of all. It gives him some confidence. He got drafted into a terrible situation, but if they can give him some help I think he'll be good.
> 
> Pretty amazing how bad the Raiders have drafted tho over the last 10 years. It's crazy to think of the team they could have had
> 
> ...



Be nice to see them be able to build on something, I mean I knew it been awhile but just checked the last time they had a winning season was 2002. They had a few seasons of 8-8 but just a few chances in years past and who knows how that team would look right now.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 12: BEAST OF THE WEST = CARDINALS*



Priceless Blaze said:


> Be nice to see them be able to build on something, I mean I knew it been awhile but just checked the last time they had a winning season was 2002. They had a few seasons of 8-8 but just a few chances in years past and who knows how that team would look right now.


Yeah, they were really good in the early 00's. 00-02 they should have been to 2 SB's at least but we all know what happened in 2001.

The year Tom Cable was coach they were doing well, and they axed him. Thought it was a bad move then, and still do. 

Them and Cleveland are two teams I kinda root for to do ok.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Chiefs :duck


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 12: BEAST OF THE WEST = CARDINALS*



GitRekt said:


> Yeah, they were really good in the early 00's. 00-02 they should have been to 2 SB's at least but we all know what happened in 2001.
> 
> The year Tom Cable was coach they were doing well, and they axed him. Thought it was a bad move then, and still do.
> 
> Them and Cleveland are two teams I kinda root for to do ok.


Well, I'm kind of hoping for a Cleveland lost this week since I'm a Falcons fan but honestly any other time they can win and I'm fine with it. As long as The Panthers, Saints, and Bucs lose I'm fine. Can toss the Steelers into that also but just because my aunt made me dislike them from how much she loves them.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 12: BEAST OF THE WEST = CARDINALS*



Priceless Blaze said:


> Well, I'm kind of hoping for a Cleveland lost this week since I'm a Falcons fan but honestly any other time they can win and I'm fine with it. As long as The Panthers, Saints, and Bucs lose I'm fine. Can toss the Steelers into that also but just because my aunt made me dislike them from how much she loves them.


I thought the NFC south was one of the best division in football before the season :deandre


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 12: BEAST OF THE WEST = CARDINALS*



GitRekt said:


> I thought the NFC south was one of the best division in football before the season :deandre


I really got no idea what the hell has happened with this division this season, I mean hell whichever team wins it will end up with the most wins in the South as all 4 teams are at 3 wins now and none of them are back to back. Like a friend of mine said last week they pretty much are all doing good are all doing bad. Falcons in the lead with 4 wins and last place only 2 behind, something is just wrong down here in the NFC South.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 12: BEAST OF THE WEST = CARDINALS*



Priceless Blaze said:


> I really got no idea what the hell has happened with this division this season, I mean hell whichever team wins it will end up with the most wins in the South as all 4 teams are at 3 wins now and none of them are back to back. Like a friend of mine said last week they pretty much are all doing good are all doing bad. Falcons in the lead with 4 wins and last place only 2 behind, something is just wrong down here in the NFC South.


Panthers just fell off a damn cliff. Their defense was so good last year. Did not see this coming.
Saints have lost a lot of really close games. They've been huge disappointments. Brees isn't the same this year.
Falcons I thought would rebound. That Lions game shoulda been a win, and it might cost them.
Bucs I knew would suck lol.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 12: BEAST OF THE WEST = CARDINALS*



GitRekt said:


> I thought the NFC south was one of the best division in football before the season :deandre


No shame in that, I thought the same too. :lol

You had the Panthers and the Saints as the two best teams, Atlanta would rebound, and Tampa Bay with Lovie as coach would've at least been competitive under him. Division really fell off this year.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NFL Week 12: BEAST OF THE WEST = CARDINALS*



Chrome said:


> No shame in that, I thought the same too. :lol
> 
> You had the Panthers and the Saints as the two best teams, Atlanta would rebound, and Tampa Bay with Lovie as coach would've at least been competitive under him. Division really fell off this year.


i thought the buc would contend for a playoff spot :deandre.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

They're only 2 back in the division, so they still might get a playoff spot. :lel


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

a lot of people have both the Saints and the Panthers making the playoff this year in their pre season predictions.

glad the Raiders won last night.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I had a pretty bad nightmare last night. The Raiders beat the Chiefs. It felt pretty real lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

If the raiders would have lost the game because of that offsides i would have had to take a trip to hospital, because i'd have passed out.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Charles Woodson is the man haha

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...as-ready-fight-teammate-sio-moore-celebration


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

NFL Playoff Machine is back

here's my predictions- http://espn.go.com/nfl/playoffs/mac...0554443~1~400554445~2~400554446~3~400554448~2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

http://espn.go.com/nfl/playoffs/mac...0554419~1~400554432~1~400554371~1~400554379~1


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Why not... Mind as well do one too.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

http://espn.go.com/nfl/playoffs/mac...0554409~2~400554437~2~400554404~1~400554412~1

Yup, that's three teams from the AFC North in the playoffs...


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Andddd now everyone is automatically assuming the Chiefs will miss the playoffs. Of course. Back to being the underdogs. Right where I like it.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

GitRekt said:


> NFL Playoff Machine is back
> 
> here's my predictions- http://espn.go.com/nfl/playoffs/mac...0554443~1~400554445~2~400554446~3~400554448~2


I know this was a joke, but how awesome would it be if somehow the stars aligned and all the teams not in the hunt, somehow all made the playoffs.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Dolphins better not piss me off today.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Joel Anthony said:


> Dolphins better not piss me off today.


Tannehill has been playing exceptional lately and that defense is no joke. 

I wouldn't be surprised at all to see MIA pull out the upset against Denver. Manning has proven that he doesn't excel well against defenses that get right in his face. If Wake can craete pressure off the edge, then I like your chances.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Inb4 J.J. Watt gets a pick 6 today...

I hope the Bengals get that running game going early again. Time for Jeremy Hill to have yet another 150+ game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Griffin might be benched today if he sucks says Mort. 

COLT

lol @ actually leaking that. Washington is such a terrible organization that only COLT can save. Dallas has its major flaws, but holy shit I'm thankful I'm not a Skins fan. (omg this means COLT is going to KO Dallas in week 17 FUCK)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah the Bears just plain suck, they're not super-dysfunctional like the Skins.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Gordon's back!! Let's get to 7-4, fellas!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

And Bernard is starting... *Sigh*.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

VONTAEEEE!!!!!!! Best CB in the league!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Go team playing the Bengals!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, Luck's been sacked 3 times already and it's only the 1st quarter.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The ghost of Samson Satele is blinding our oline...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I say that and then the Bears give up a sack-fumble. :no:

I'm pretty sure Lovie is coaching this game like it's the Superbowl. He'd love to get a win in our place and stick it to the team that fired him.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Great drive for NE

Lord Brady doin work


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

this defense

great goal line stand. Revis saved a TD.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

BLOUNT


Amendola w the return tho


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Man this Texans/Bengals game could get ugly fast. fpalm

Just heard one of the players saying "Man you need to get yo bitch ass down" :lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Dalton has been on point :zayn3


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Bears suck.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bears offense has completely crapped the bed today. Defense has been okay, but then again, they're facing the 28th offense in the NFL.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Pettine doing some bad coaching for us in that 1st half. Seesh.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

As a Jets fan it's hard to admit but the Patriots are good I make them favourites to win the Super Bowl but no1 knows what injuries are around the corner


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Fucking Kardiac Kids 2.0 strike again. That was a miracle that we escaped with a W. Based on all the mistakes we made in that game, we should have lost.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

HILL :mark: GIO :mark: WHO DEY :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Another win against a division leader. Next week will be a good one.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

₵A$H®;42150042 said:


> HILL :mark: GIO :mark: WHO DEY :mark:


They're running backs.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Shame the Bears don't play in the NFC South, they'd be leading that division right now.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

#FireMikeSmith

No reason to call a damn timeout when he did, run the clock down and force the Browns to use timeouts. Without that timeout the Falcons VERY likely would have won.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

GitRekt said:


> Another win against a division leader. Next week will be a good one.


I'm hard for that potential SB49 preview already.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Aidan said:


> They're running backs.


Ickey Shuffle :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Priceless Blaze said:


> #FireMikeSmith
> 
> No reason to call a damn timeout when he did, run the clock down and force the Browns to use timeouts. Without that timeout the Falcons VERY likely would have won.


Both teams suffered from bad coaching, poor use of timeouts and horrid play calling today. Hoyer racking up 3 INTs was alarmingly questionable (during those last two turnovers, we clearly should have kept the ball on the ground instead of going to the air).


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Can't even enjoy that win because of that redzone pick by Brady. I could have used those fantasy points :bron3 didn't like that we took our foot off the gas, screen after screen. Still, it was a good win against a good team. Not sure if Stafford was just awful or if it was our defense.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> Both teams suffered from bad coaching, poor use of timeouts and horrid play calling today. Hoyer racking up 3 INTs was alarmingly questionable (during those last two turnovers, we clearly should have kept the ball on the ground instead of going to the air).


I'm just I don't know, I'm happy with what Mike Smith did for the Falcons back a few years ago for 5 years but he just really making so many dumb calls and choices lately. 44 seconds left on the clock he had no reason to call a time out and waste it like that. Good win by the Browns but just sucks to have games slip away because of bad coaching.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Cardinals D sacking Wilson 5 times and it ain't even halftime.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Sith Rollins said:


> Can't even enjoy that win because of that redzone pick by Brady. I could have used those fantasy points :bron3 didn't like that we took our foot off the gas, screen after screen. Still, it was a good win against a good team. Not sure if Stafford was just awful or if it was our defense.


A win is a win. There was a hold on Gronk on the play also.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Blocked punt! The defense & special teams from both the Cardinals and the Seahawks is astounding right now.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

LOL @ T.Y. Hilton's celebration cradling the ball like a baby after his wife had a baby this morning. 

Meanwhile, the Bears just seem to confuse me. Two weeks ago, I wrote them off. Now, they will do enough to finish 8-8 or 9-7 and miss the playoffs. 

Jonas Gray falls victim to the SI cover jinx...big game last week and benched this week.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Defending world champs > Current regular season champs


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

fpalm Rams


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

NINERS

THEY SOMEHOW PULLED OUT THE WIN AGAINST THE WASHINGTON REDSKINS' PUNTER. MY GAWD WHAT A BATTLE.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Nothing surprising today tbh. Team teams that were supposed to win, won for the most part. 

I feel pretty confident in NE, but I realize that a dominant regular season means nothing. Just hoping to stay healthy. The defense is argubly better than the offense right now. We don't need Brady to carry us anymore. Feels fucking good. Fuck stats. Give me wins. Hopefully they get the win that matters in the end.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Vinatieri is currently 25/25. It would be a damn shame if this guy isn't a first ballot hall of famer. fuck your preferences in positions, this guy is the definition of LEGENDARY.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I agree for Vinatieri for HOF. Not only a great, consistent kicker in terms of volume through the years, but ice cold in the clutch and maker of some of the most crucial field goals in recent nfl history. Ice cold in the clutch. Longevity too.

That catch was probably one of the greatest I have ever seen.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

holy shit @ odell


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I'd vote yes to Vinateiri (some bias). The kick against Oakland in the playoffs was one of the greatest plays of all time.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

That was the greatest single catch I have seen in my entire life.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ian Rapoport ‏@RapSheet 2m2 minutes ago
#Texans QB Ryan Mallett played thru a potentially torn pectoral muscle today, per source. The injury occurred pregame, may end his season

Wow lol


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

It pains be to say this...

But holy shit at ODB's catch...


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

https://vine.co/v/O1MTQqUeblt/embed


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Possibly the greatest catch I've ever seen. 

Dallas sucks.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

bama4 at that catch.

edit-


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

more and more impressed with that catch every replay that I see of it.

and I was fucking impressed when it happened.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

GODHAND?

What about Rikku's celestial weapon? :side:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Dat GOAT catch by Odell.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

That catch was unreal


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Kobe. said:


> Vinatieri is currently 25/25. It would be a damn shame if this guy isn't a first ballot hall of famer. fuck your preferences in positions, this guy is the definition of LEGENDARY.


Hall of Famer? Yes. First ballot? Almost certainly not.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Romo had a lot of protection in the pocket on that TD drive. Cowboys offensive line deserves props for that one.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

holy shit was the Dallas o line impressive on that last drive. 

Gave Romo all the time in the world.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That was a great game. And that's saying something since there hasn't been a lot of great primetime games this season.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Idk what to think of the NFC. All the top teams have major weaknesses.

GB has a suspect D
Zona has no qb
Seattle has no wr's
Dallas has a suspect d
Philly has a decent but not good enough defense, and qb problems
lions are the lions
sf has been inconsistent all year and is missing their 2 best players


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Awful 1st half. Pretty great 2nd half. 

That stonewall on the game winning drive:mark:

:romo

:dez

de:mark

:garrett


Another DAL/NYG classic imo.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Dat Dallas game though. :mark: We dem boyz. Legit said screw Sting debut, these Cowboys are killin it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I know I'm late to the party, but holy shit, ODB.

The one handed grabs (literally grabbing the ball) in warm ups were good enough, but wow. Might be the best catch I've ever seen.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Hearing a lot about Dominic Railoa, didn't notice the play at the end but dude is straight up classless with that. Makes it even worse when he sounds like he's proud of it. Could have legit ended someone's season on a dirty play like that. What's worse are that there are Lions fans who are fucking defending this clown and that play.

So tired of professional athletes crying about teams running up the score. Lions come in with one of the top defenses in the league and get torched and instead of being pissed at himself this guy wants to act like a bitch.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> Hall of Famer? Yes. First ballot? Almost certainly not.


Why not? Do you have a good justifiable reason as to why he shouldn't be a first ballot hall of famer aside from "he's just a kicker"?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

ryan mallet done for the season









really wanted to see more of the guy 

to be a texans fan :jose


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HiddenFlaw said:


> ryan mallet done for the season :mj2
> 
> really wanted to see more of the guy
> 
> to be a texans fan :jose


Apparently he was playing through an injury in the Bengals game. I had no idea that he was even injured. I guess that means back to Fitzpatrick. fpalm


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Houston is cursed at the QB position I've decided. I'd say I feel your pain, but Dallas has been blessed at the position save that one stretch between Aikman and Bledsoe. Yes, Bledsoe was good. Then he handed over the reigns to :romo. Having Romo has kept Dallas from being the Raiders.

Also I can no longer hate Jason Garrett. He was instrumental in building this monster O line.



Kobe. said:


> Why not? Do you have a good justifiable reason as to why he shouldn't be a first ballot hall of famer aside from "he's just a kicker"?


Depends on who is eligible at the time. There is a finite number of chances these players get to be enshrined. If a more deserving player is eligible, you put him in over Vin. He'll get in, just not first ballot most likely.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

But why? The guy owns damn near every record for a kicker, he's had an incredibly long and consistent career, he's helped win 4 titles(which is the most out of any player in this era I believe), he's the only player to score 200 points with 2 separate teams, and the list goes on and on.

It just baffles me how badly kickers are underappreciated. It's not like game tying field goals/winners are a rare occurrence in the sport; they're a very important aspect of the game that happens commonly and pretty much completely falls on the kicker's ability to score. to tell a position regardless of how great of a career you've had, even if you're the GOAT, you'll NEVER be a first ballot hall of famer is just unfair.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Eric Berry out for the season, there's a good chance he has Lymphoma. Wow, that is terrible news.

Both teams i cheer for have been hit with cancer this season, first it was Olli Maatta and now Eric Berry.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

wow that's really shitty for berry. poor guy just cant catch a break.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I just told you why udfk. Other players that have waited for years but are deserving should be in before first year players unless they're someone like Peyton Manning. There is a clock for eligibility.

If you think Adam Vinatieri is the Peyton Manning of kickers, cool. I'd rather see other players enshrined before putting Vinatieri in on his first ballot.

Also just because you're not first ballot doesn't mean you weren't amazing in your era. Plenty of amazing players didn't get in on the first ballot. This doesn't diminish their career at all. 


That's terrible if true for Eric Berry.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Ray Guy is the Peyton manning of kickers, and it took him 30 years to get in


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ray Guy = Peyton of punters*:side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Receivers shouldn't be allowed to wear gloves, ODB's catch was because of his gloves, dat stick em.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Johnny Bench-warmer was mad that he hasn't started this season, so him and his people took it out on some random person in a fight.

Let's go with that story.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Absolute said:


> Johnny Bench-warmer was mad that he hasn't started this season, so him and his people took it out on some random person in a fight.
> 
> Let's go with that story.



No, he was out of the spotlight for a few weeks so he needed to get back into it. Manziel is going to fail more than Geno Smith if he ever starts.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Can the Saints not win at home anymore :drake1. Seriously, what is up with them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

brees isnt what he used to be.

they have no run game, still, and lost sproles who added an extra dimension to their passing game(not that Thomas is bad). Ingram is good, but inconsistent, so meh.

they have absolutely no defense and spent literally everything on Byrd who got hurt near the beginning of the year. 


ya, they're just not good anymore.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Another nice W, beautiful game to watch despite the zebras. :flacco1


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Bucs are still only 2 games behind for the NFC South lead. They're going to be fighting for their playoff lives next week :lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Smitty's postgame interview. :westbrook5

"I made a pact to look all my victims in their eyes before I take their lunch money."

"They aren't talking about Baltimore when they talk about the AFC because they're haters. That's it. No excuse."

"I'm a route technician boy, you gotta understand that."

:westbrook5


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

₵A$H®;42265186 said:


> The Bucs are still only 2 games behind for the NFC South lead. They're going to be fighting for their playoff lives next week :lol


I was telling my Bucs buddy that they will win it at six and ten and was half way serious. They were up in that game yesterday too.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Remember when the Ravens didn't want to start Forsett?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Sexiest Week 13 game on paper?

8-3 PHI @ 8-3 DAL (Thanksgiving)
7-4 SEA @ 7-4 SF (Thanksgiving)
7-4 CLE @ 6-5 BUF
7-4 SD @ 7-4 BAL
9-2 NE @ 8-3 GB
8-3 DEN @ 7-4 KC (SNF)


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Eagles and Cowboys on Thanksgiving. Just too bad that Mark Sanchez is Philly's QB. 

Green Bay and New England is obviously a trendy Super Bowl preview.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Holy shet. What a great week of football coming up! I can't believe we get not one, but two good Thanksgiving games, compared to the usual zero. 

Pats and Pack / Broncos and Chefs will be equally huge for their playoff ramifications.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Pats at Pack is game of the week easily. A game that some people see as a legit Super bowl preview can't be seen as anything else.
The squashed Indy at Indy but I think this road game is going to be hell. Brady will need to play perfect for them to win because I don't see the D slowing Rodgers much. 

Even with a loss I think this stretch by the Pats have been one of the best in franchise history. These games were supposed to be tough and some were guaranteed losses. Destroyed Cincy, Indy, Denver,Detroit and the Bears. Just beating playoff contenders left and right without much of a problem, closest game in this stretch was against the freaking Jets.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I feel like the Pats are going to blow GB's doors off, or vice versa, it just won't be a close game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It disappoints me that the Saints have become a joke that can't be relied on to beat the Ravens at home . Or even the Bungals! The Bungals!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

They couldn't even beat the Browns either.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The NFC South delights me JM, let's see just how bad a team can make the playoffs! Can we do 6-10? 5-11?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Chrome said:


> They couldn't even beat the Browns either.


That game was at least in Cleveland. They are generally invincible at home, on the road not so much.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

JM said:


> It disappoints me that the Saints have become a joke that can't be relied on to beat the Ravens at home . Or even the Bungals! The Bungals!


They have Rob Ryan as DC. Teams he's been DC on have NEVER been to the playoffs. How he still has a job in the league is beyond me


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I just want NE healthy for the playoffs at this point tbh. We haven't got a healthy Gronk for the playoffs since his rookie season. Plz no more injuries. 

I think NE has a good chance at GB tbh. The Packers defense is not good. Rodgers is one of those guys that doesn't turn the ball over much at all, so it'll be interesting to see him against our suddenly vaunted secondary. I don't think Brady will get MVP at this point. He deserves consideration but his stats aren't quite as good as Rodgers or Fivehead.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Joel Anthony said:


> I was telling my Bucs buddy that they will win it at six and ten and was half way serious. They were up in that game yesterday too.


Probably 5-11 and a home playoff game :lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Dr. Jones said:


> They have Rob Ryan as DC. Teams he's been DC on have NEVER been to the playoffs. How he still has a job in the league is beyond me


Saints were in the playoffs last year.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sherman just :buried the NFL.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Amazing.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Damn, Sherman & Baldwin just bodybagged the League. They took shots at the policies, the hyprocrisy behind them, named sponsors, & did it without violating CBA.

:tucky


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Dr. Jones said:


> They have Rob Ryan as DC. Teams he's been DC on have NEVER been to the playoffs. How he still has a job in the league is beyond me


He coached them to the #3 defense last year. He has pretty much no talent to work with either, not really his fault.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Saints are prob the biggest disappointment in the league this season.

HM`s to the Bears, Panthers, Skins.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Super Sonic said:


> Sexiest Week 13 game on paper?
> 
> 8-3 PHI @ *8-3 DAL* (Thanksgiving)
> *7-4 SEA* @ 7-4 SF (Thanksgiving)
> ...


Here's my picks. Some damn good games this week.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

GitRekt said:


> Saints are prob the biggest disappointment in the league this season.
> 
> HM`s to the Bears, Panthers, Skins.




I don't understand why everyone expected the Bears to be like 13-3. Before the season even started I said they'd go 8-8. Everyone thought I was crazy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

JM's Daddy said:


> I don't understand why everyone expected the Bears to be like 13-3. Before the season even started I said they'd go 8-8. Everyone thought I was crazy.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



I had them at 10 wins lol. Their schedule was pretty easy overall.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The COLT era is back :drose


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

LUCK vs. RG3 is never going to happen because RG3 got benched before he made to the matchup. that's a fucking Peyton Manning/Ryan Leaf story right there brahs. :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Washington may be second only to Oakland in incompetence right now. In before they trade RG3 to Philly for a 4th rounder and Chip Kelly rejuvenates his career. You can't base shit off of four games in a new system and he has the highest ceiling of any of their QBs.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Perfect Poster said:


> Washington may be second only to Oakland in incompetence right now. In before they trade RG3 to Philly for a 4th rounder and Chip Kelly rejuvenates his career. You can't base shit off of four games in a new system and he has the highest ceiling of any of their QBs.


I think any skilled qb would do well in Chip's system. RG3 would be a good fit. 

I would LOL hard if the Rams got him for a 3rd or something


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

RG3 would add the run dynamic that Chip hasn't really had (well Mike Vick, but that wasn't prime Vick) at QB so far with Foles and Sanchez. The Rams I think will be in play, but I wouldn't wanna see him there if Schottenheimer is still there, because he sucks. Oakland could be another fit if a certain guy comes in, and if Art Briles comes into the league (not saying he will) I could see him wanting RG3 for cheap.

There's no doubt in my mind this isn't the last we've heard of RG3. Guy was too good in 2012 for it to just fall apart so quickly. Just needs to get out of Washington.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

RG3 just needs a new setting. From the jump I was skeptical of him being in Washington. The Jets or Texans would seem like good place(s) for him right now; a new beginning.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

New York is another place where he shouldn't go. The media coverage would be unbearable.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Imo he's an upgrade over Geno and Vick at this point, but you have a point about them New Yorkers :lol


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I think these running qb's have been figured out quite a bit. It's not just the fact he got hurt imo.

All the guys in 2011-2012 that were tearing up- Cam, Griffin, Kaep, Wilson, have all kind of taken a step back. I don't think it's a gimmick like the wildcat was, but coaches have exposed some of these guys as passers. When in the pocket some of these qb's just don't look comfortable. D coordinators are saying, we'll take your running lanes away and force you to make the perfect throw for a 1st, and they aren't making them. It's not just that he got hurt. He isn't the only hybrid qb that has regressed.


Note- Wilson has been playing at a high level with mediocre receivers. That being said he doesn't wow me passing the ball. He isn't asked to throw it a lot.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Wilson does have amazing pocket presence and elusivity, but ya he doesn't always make the perfect throw. i much prefer over cam, kaep, or rg3 as far as all the read option qbs goes.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

RG3 is a complete idiot running the ball. Watch any other QB running it, and they are sliding to avoid contact, where RG3 seems to run for contact like he's fucking Leroy Horde.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Kobe. said:


> Wilson does have amazing pocket presence and elusivity, but ya he doesn't always make the perfect throw. i much prefer over cam, kaep, or rg3 as far as all the read option qbs goes.


I'd take Wilson over the other guys I mentioned easily. Just saying he isn't relied on as much. For example Wilson has played 43 regular season games. He has thrown for less than 200 yards in 21 of them. It's the passing era.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Poor RG3.

For a game that is not taking place in December it cannot be overstated how crucial tomorrow night's Seahawks/Niners game is. Feels like it's for all the marbles in terms of the playoff hunt. Especially since Seattle's upcoming schedule is tough. Niners could definitely do well for themselves by taking home a win on Turkey Day.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

"poor rg3", he deserved to get benched. he might not deserve all the media bullshit, but the benching he did completely deserve.

also lol @ all the people(on other sites) that are now saying there was never a debate about Luck vs. RG3. I remember all the morons. :cudi


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

RG3 sucks, McCoy should have never been benched.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

GitRekt said:


> Note- Wilson has been playing at a high level with mediocre receivers. That being said he doesn't wow me passing the ball. He isn't asked to throw it a lot.


He's just above what an average/above average QB should be. 64% completion percentage, averaging around 7 yards per completion, and a QBR of 59. He's a great game manager with a high IQ. That's all the Seahawks really need out of him. With a Marshawn Lynch, I wouldn't ask him to throw it much either lol.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah, I don't feel bad for RG3 any longer. Dude just comes off as an asshole. Both HC's he's had as an NFL QB called him out and I'm thinking they're right. Guy throws teammates under the bus, barely admits to poor play, etc. He just thinks he's entitled to everything. He'll always have that injury to Seattle he can use as an excuse though for him sucking ever since.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

₵A$H®;42327602 said:


> He's just above what an average/above average QB should be. 64% completion percentage, averaging around 7 yards per completion, and a QBR of 59. He's a great game manager with a high IQ. That's all the Seahawks really need out of him. With a Marshawn Lynch, I wouldn't ask him to throw it much either lol.


Wilson had very good numbers in 2012 and 2013 with meg weapons. I think he is a game manager in a lot of ways, but he has potential to be a top guy. When Seattle's defense declines, and Lynch leaves, and they bring in some playmakers we'll see them become more of a pass oriented team. I'm very impressed with Wilson.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Week 13 predictions

CHI @ DET: DET
PHI @ DAL: PHI
SEA @ SF: SEA
SD @ BAL: BAL
CLE @ BUF: BUF
TEN @ HOU: HOU
WAS @ IND: IND
NYG @ JAX: JAX
CAR @ MIN: MIN
NO @ PIT: PIT
OAK @ STL: STL
CIN @ TB: CIN
AZ @ ATL: AZ
NE @ GB: GB
DEN @ KC: DEN
MIA @ NYJ: MIA


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

geez is this ever an awesome slate of games today.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Let's go! This is going to be good :banderas


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to all Americans and thank you for a stacked card of games on a otherwise boring Thursday night :banderas


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Too little too late for the Bears imo. When you have the AFC East and NFC South taking up 8/16 games you pretty much can't have it any better.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Megatron is having an early Thanksgiving feast on this Bears D :lol


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Im up against Stafford and Megatron in Fantasy.

Please, kill me now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lel i dont really get roughing the passer sometimes. i know they dont want you to hit the head of the qb at all, but if a guy is jumping because he thinks the QB is throwing it's impossible for him not to land on the guy without touching his head. :lmao


basically telling defenders that they can either go for the sack or try to deflect the pass, but not both, and certainly dont try to deflect while you're close to the QB.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:cutler gonna :cutler

And this game started off so promising too.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Chrome said:


> :cutler gonna :cutler
> 
> And this game started off so promising too.



Anyone gon' get fired after this week?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I want Ndamukong Suh so badly. Cincy's D-Line would be absolute devastating :banderas










Too bad it will never happen


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JM's Daddy said:


> Anyone gon' get fired after this week?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Let's be honest, probably not.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I thought Marc Trestman was supposed to be the 'Quarterback Whisperer'. Maybe he needs to massage Cutler's earlobe or something.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

2 years in a row with a win on Thanksgiving. With the way their schedule bounces, 11-5 shouldn't be out of the question. The division likely would come down to @GB, but hopefully they have a spot locked up by then and the Packers maybe drop a game or two. If they win vs. NE on Sunday I doubt that happens.

Stafford also looked his best since week 1. Partly because of the Bears D, but he was accurate and spreading the ball around. Hope he keeps it up.

And Megatron :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Guys, the Panthers can beat Minnesota, right? Pls say yes. Pls.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

No. Chiefs cant beat the Raiders.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Chicago needs to go back to being the Bears. Build a defense. This team just doesn't look like the Bears. I can remember as a kid them sucking, but most of my Bears friends all agree this is the most disappointing version.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

GitRekt said:


> Chicago needs to go back to being the Bears. Build a defense. This team just doesn't look like the Bears. I can remember as a kid them sucking, but most of my Bears friends all agree this is the most disappointing version.


In recent years, it's either this year's team or the '07 or '09 teams that have been the biggest disappointments. As far as the defense, hiring Rex Ryan as the DC would be a great start imo.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Pitbull performed with more energy than the Dallas defense. Whatever that was also resulted in the same quality. Who the fuck calls themselves "Mr Worldwide" anyway but a narcissist.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

When this season is over Demarco Murray is going to lay in his bed and never want to get up.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, just noticed that there's no AFC teams playing today. Seems kinda whack.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

well that 7-1 start seems like a real long time ago now. 


they're now 8-4 and now competing with both the niners/seahawks for one of the two wild cart spots. :deandre

3 of their last 4 games are on the road and the one that isn't is against the LUCKS. they're also already 3-4 at home, which is pathetic for the team that's supposed to be AMERICA's team but cant even get full support at their own stadiums(probably due to ridiculous prizes and what not).


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Sanchize :mark: Eagles :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> In recent years, it's either this year's team or the '07 or '09 teams that have been the biggest disappointments. As far as the defense, hiring Rex Ryan as the DC would be a great start imo.


Would be a great fit. Just get him out of my division lol


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Fuck Dallas, handed those cunts their asses, killed Romo's TD streak too, so expect the Eagles to not play the 'girls on TG for another 25 years.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

THE BEST CORNER IN THE GAME~!


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Wow, just noticed that there's no AFC teams playing today. Seems kinda whack.


Irony is the game that the NFL spit on (Dolphins/Bills vs Lions) would have been more competitive than today's Lions game.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Sherman again

Seattle is back. I think the NFC boils down to GB-SEA


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

well this is most likely the end of an era for the niners. hopefully their next HC brings in a new QB.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

When Richard Sherman of all people lectures others on how to be 'classy', you know the Niners are hitting rock bottom lol.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Alex Smith... Please come back... Please...

The best thing about this is that Greg Roman has to be out of a job come January. Harbaugh going down with the ship? _C'est la vie_.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Flat-out embarrassing offense from the Niners tonight. It makes me cautious about getting too excited about our defense. Philly will be the real test.

Speaking of Philly, thank you DAL and SF for doing right by business and putting SEA and PHI over so strongly to build up anticipation for Week 14.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Ray Rice just won his appeal from his suspension. I wonder who's going to take a chance on him now.

Probably the Raiders.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Only contending team would be the Colts.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

The pimp hand of God aka the federal courts just slapped Goodell right in the direction to the door. Wonder how long he'll stay commish after the season ends. Guy is a dictatorial blowhard CYA at all costs embarrassment.


----------



## Heel Green Ranger (Mar 1, 2013)

Can't see any team signing Rice this season, especially with the circus and backlash he'd bring to the team that signs him. Earliest I see Rice getting signed by a team is after the draft.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eagles whipped Dallas's ass. Wasn't even as close as the final score. Need defensive lineman so badly.

Fletcher Cox was a monster. He's the first D lineman I've seen consistently beat the Dallas O line.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Something I will be watching for in the upcoming matchup between my pack and NE is the very start. Pack at Lambeau have a remarkable ability to set the tone and put teams behind the 8 ball with that remarkably consistent quarter one deep cross bomb to Nelson. Assuming Revis is covering Nelson, i don't see Revis getting cooked. When teams have to come out of the gate playing catchup to the Pack, things snowball so quickly since these Packers aren't qute as opportune as the SB defense, but still opportunistic nontheless. I don't see that being the case this time. Also, it interests me that the Pats too are a team that puts a huge emphasis on making teams play their grinding pace. Now, if Brandon Browner is on Nelson and Revis covers Cobb, that is a whole different ball game (and imo stupid on Pats part considering Cobb doesn't play as prominent of a role in THIS year's offense as last couple years and Browner gets torched frequently.). IMO, this isn't a very good matchup for the Pack is Bellichick plays his cards right, but hey this could very well be a SB preview and so Pack need to be ready. My two cents and obviously as always I'll be rooting for the Pack. Hope if Revis shuts out Jordy and Cobb is underutilized that the run game gets it going. Not holding my breath on that if the pass game isn't established.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

#1 scoring offense in the Pats vs the #2 scoring offense :mark: 

Hoping for a great game. I could easily see a loss because just can't see this streak continuing. If the D can slow down Rodgers they got a great chance for a blowout because I can't see the Packers slowing down Brady and Co much. Patriots have been somewhat more consistent this season when it comes to scoring, especially the last 7 weeks.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I guess I'll post this here but this is at the Vanderbilt-Tennessee game. Vols were the road team yet still started an Eric Berry chant, and I'm pretty sure Vandy fans joined in.

http://www.arrowheadpride.com/2014/11/30/7309111/listen-to-tennessee-fans-chant-eric-berry


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Nothing better than my team already having a W in it's pocket before the 1 PM games start. Now I can red zone all day! :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Just don't put Browner on Cobb. Cobb is too damn fast. I prefer putting Browner on TE's. It'll be interesting to see what they do.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It'll most likely be Revis on Cobb with Browner + safety help on Nelson. That's how it's been the last few weeks anyway - Revis on #2, with practically double coverage on their #1. Not too worried about their TEs. If I was the Packers I'd give the ball to Lacy a lot today, test the Pats run D (which admittedly, has also been rather good the past month too.) Should be a great game.

BATTLE OF THE TWO BEST DRESSED QBs:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

colt is really, really bad. we've had 2 turnovers and they've had 3 drives start on our side of the field(or like 5 yards off) and they have 3 points. he also just took a sack because he started having a panic attack in the pocket rather throwing it away.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

COLT is a god. He's just giving the team named after him a chance UDFS.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Dalton with two INT's in three possessions. Well done.*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Tre Mason :banderas


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

fpalm Offense playing hit-or-miss football again. This shit is getting real old.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I hope Garçon is happy with the extra one or so million a year extra he got from Washington to play for a dump organization with a laughable rotation of quarterbacks... Look at what you could have had, fuccboi!

And Eugenia is on par with Edquisha (Edge James' daughter).


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And of course Dalton ends the half with yet another INT. Dirt.Fucking.Worst*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Big shout-out to defense for that 1st half. Offense needs to grow some balls in the 2nd and start playing some damn football.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

THE PANTHERS ARE WHO WE THOUGHT THEY WERE.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Although I'd love to dump on Cutler as per usual, it wasn't all his fault this time. Bears rushing attack is absolutely pathetic this year. 14 total yards on 7 carries between 2 backs. They got stuffed by a great defense and proved that they can't hang with the big boys this year. :no: They're done. Looking at 2015 now.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:no: This is inexcusable. At this point in the season, there's no reason our offense should be this shitty.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lmao. 4th and inches. Redskins pass. Sack, fumble, TD. Cut to Gruden's emotionless face.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> :no: This is inexcusable. At this point in the season, there's no reason our offense should be this shitty.


Is it Manziel time perhaps?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

davis is hurt again. 


and they already got a really long td on gordy. holy fuck this defense without Davis is incapable. plz come back safe, Davis, because we desperately need you. already saw what life was without you in that steelers game. :deandre


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Jags got two FARTS to comeback and then took a 2 point conversion for no reason to take the lead. :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

St. Louis going in dry on Oakland. :deandre


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Johnny Football......enough said.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Bad Dalton wouldn't be denied, but still pulled a win out of their asses. And Marvin actually made a critical call at a critical time?! What kind of black magic is this?!



JM said:


> It disappoints me that the Saints have become a joke that can't be relied on to beat the Ravens at home . Or even the Bungals! The Bungals!


Hello JM.

Bengals beat them, Ravens beat them, Browns beat them, but yet the Steelers are getting blown out by an awful road team. Interesting. You enjoy the rest of your day now


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

colts had a point per play today. that's all that needs to be said.



oh and that vonte davis makes up our entire defense, not even joking.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm disappointed 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm disappointed as well


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

My only goals for this season was for the 49ers to not win the Super Bowl. At least that is still likely. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Three straight road victories :mark: 
WHO DEY :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Come on Pack keep it up and win this :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

LaFELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Let's go


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

We're not winning the North this year. Not after a sloppy game like that. If offense gets their shit together, we might be able to get a wild card spot. And it couldn't hurt to start Johnny Football next Sunday.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Potty mouth Brady GIF now please.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

PACKERS WIN!!! PACKERS WIN!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Good game between the Packers and Pats. Would be a great Super Bowl matchup.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

thank you for doing what the colts couldnt do, packers. :blessed


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

elo said:


> Potty mouth Brady GIF now please.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:lel

Brady channeling Rivers :rivers


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Packers defense has played well lately. If they keep it up, it's hard to imagine anybody but them going to the Super Bowl in the NFC.

Edit: I would love to make fun of Brady, but let's face it...a few hours from now Gisele's mouth will be wrapped around his cock, so yeah...still good to be Brady.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

It's alright Tom, your still #1 in the AFC.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Hades1313 said:


> Packers defense has played well lately. If they keep it up, it's hard to imagine anybody but them going to the Super Bowl in the NFC.
> 
> Edit: I would love to make fun of Brady, but let's face it...a few hours from now Gisele's mouth will be wrapped around his cock, so yeah...still good to be Brady.


i dont understand why everyone is overlooking the seahawks. i know their offense is pretty bad, but their secondary will still make elite qbs look like chumps.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Good game tbh. I'm not discouraged. They went into an elite teams yard and lost in a close game. It shouldn't have been that close because of the dropped td, but luckily it came down to one drive. Pats control their destiny for the #1 seed, so just gotta win. If Indy and Denver can each lose 1 more game then it's looking good for us Pats fans. I think on a neutral field we could beat GB, but they could also beat us. GG Pack fans.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> i dont understand why everyone is overlooking the seahawks. i know their offense is pretty bad, but their secondary will still make elite qbs look like chumps.


The first part of that sentence is why. Nobody is making Rodgers look like a chump right now.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow! So damn happy the Falcons won today, I didn't even see that coming.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Hades1313 said:


> The first part of that sentence is why. Nobody is making Rodgers look like a chump right now.


not to take anything away from rodger's greatness, but he hasn't really faced any great defenses during this stretch. the last great defense he played was the lions and he did awful against them. he also did awful against the seahawks, like really badly, in the first week. i know people like to dismiss that stuff BECAUSE IT WAS SO LONG AGO, but seahawks defense has also been improving steadily since week 1 as well.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I hate being a Chiefs fan


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> not to take anything away from rodger's greatness, but he hasn't really faced any great defenses during this stretch. the last great defense he played was the lions and he did awful against them. he also did awful against the seahawks, like really badly, in the first week. i know people like to dismiss that stuff BECAUSE IT WAS SO LONG AGO, but seahawks defense has also been improving steadily since week 1 as well.


NE has a good defense. MIA has a good defense. MIN defense is pretty good. I don't know why I even have to defend Rodgers....JUST WATCH HIM PLAY. He's winning MVP by a mile right now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

- Short punt.
- Crowd starts cheering.
- Punt hits knee of receiving player.
- Recovered by kicking team.

LOL.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Boy the KC Chiefs have everything going wrong for them


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> - Short punt.
> - Crowd starts cheering.
> - Punt hits knee of receiving player.
> - Recovered by kicking team.
> ...


Because we are the Chiefs!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

so many field goals. CONNOR BARTH> manwhatever.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

The D has played great. Maybe we have our fg kicker resolved at least short ones we do. If we have a running game like CJ has been showing we can do some good things. But Manning has been way off tonight and that worries me.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

screw KC. They beat NE but lose to DEN twice.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Damn it Chiefs. I just wanted to see our name in that 2nd seed slot for one week at least. Welp.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

We have simply owned the Chiefs since Manning came into town. In fact we are 6-0 since he has arrived. Though, today was our running game and defense and not so much Manning.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Pressure on the Patriots to win out in order to secure HFA. Can't trust Cincy or SD to win.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Bills have been under-the-radar, but I doubt they'll beat Denver next week at their place. I'm going to be the biggest San Diego homer next week


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

It's a tough game for NE. Def hasn't been an easy sked this season w GB, DEN, IND, SD, CIN, DET, MIAx2, KC.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

GitRekt said:


> It's a tough game for NE. Def hasn't been an easy sked this season w GB, DEN, IND, SD, CIN, DET, MIAx2, KC.


Yup tough schedules for both NE and Den this year it could come down for the last game for first seed. Of course one or both teams could implode and give it up to CInci or the Colts. The Rams game very well could play a huge factor because had we not lost that like dumbies we would only sit at 2 losses.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl/report-redskins-to-part-with-griffin-after-season/ar-BBganqw


^one of the worst trades of all time if griffin indeed does leave? that means they got a grand total of one playoff trip and like 30 regular season games out of him. :lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:jordan4


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

> CBS Sports contacted five evaluators about Griffin, and only one believed the Redskins would get as high as a third-round pick for him.


:deandre

It took 3 1st round picks to get him, and now you might not even get as high as a 3rd round pick back to trade him away? That's a big :lose for the Skins.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Redskins taking those :lose's ever since snyder's been the owner. I mean has a big move EVER worked for them?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Heard the 49ers are thinking about trading Harbough, great idea in my opinion. The 49ers remind me of the Jets a few years ago, they had a Superbowl caliber team but couldnt get the job done (mainly cause their QB) and their window shut. They dont want to make the same mistake the Jets did with Rex Ryan by keeping him around way too long.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Love how history repeats itself.

Manning / Leaf = Luck / RG3

lolchargers. lolredskins


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Triple Ho Ho Ho. said:


> Redskins taking those :lose's ever since snyder's been the owner. I mean has a big move EVER worked for them?


Haynesworth.


























:booklel


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Packers looking legit as fuck.

13-3 with HF adv. Seattle vs GB should be fun.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Sweet comeback win Dolphins :clap

I hope to never see their faces in the playoffs. I'd rather have another shot at the Chargers.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Sexiest of these potential postseason preview and loser leave town Week14 matchups on paper? NFC South can fuck off.

7-5 PIT @ 8-3-1 CIN
7-5 BAL @ 7-5 MIA
8-4 IND @ 7-5 CLE
7-5 BUF @ 9-3 DEN
7-5 KC @ 9-3 AZ
8-4 SEA @ 9-3 PHI
9-3 NE @ 8-4 SD (SNF)


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Browns are making a huge mistake benching Hoyer. He's the best QB they've had since... Well... Tim Couch?! Trent Dilfer?! Jeff Garcia maybe?! Yeah... They're still right in the playoff race. Just look at Miami for an example. Ryan Tannehill was struggling too, but the Dolphins didn't give up on him. 

I think this is the media & etc pressuring the Browns into putting Johnny Football in ( from the very start of the season I might add ) just to satisfy they're unhealthy fetish they have for the guy. He is going to ruin their season. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

5 MORE DAYS TILL SUNDAY I DON'T WANNA WAIT THAT LONG


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Can't wait for the Johnny Football era to commence. :mark:


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Title change

IMO


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What should it be this week Chip Kelly?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The road to 8-8 continues.


The whole thread should be a weekly countdown to 8-8.

IMO of course


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They have Bears, Eagles, Colts, Redskins left 8-8 is all but assured. The prophecy shall be fulfilled.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Prob not gonna watch the TNF game this week. Bears are total ass, and I don't have any ff implications on the line.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Hoyer to start for us against the Colts. I agree with this decision. But if offense doesn't get their shit together, we're looking at an 8-8 season too (or 7-9).


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I have to wait until Monday to see my team play  and beating Green Bay at home won't be easy.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> Hoyer to start for us against the Colts. I agree with this decision. But if offense doesn't get their shit together, we're looking at an 8-8 season too (or 7-9).


Who do you think will be the Browns starting QB next season?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Back to the bench with you :lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I dont think Browns retain Hoyer unless he goes nuts over the next 4 games. It's for sure JOHNNY time next season. that beign said he could work as a starter on another team/a really good backup. Tbf to him, that teams offense has been SHOT since Mack went down. Their run game has been far and away worse and so has the pass game, which goes to show how great Mack is. Not saying that Hoyer isn't at fault, but it's not exactly fair to pin everything on him.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Rudolph's Magical Christmas Tumor said:


> Who do you think will be the Browns starting QB next season?


I'd like to see Hoyer sign a contract extension and be the starter for at least 2 or 3 more seasons. After that, Johnny can take over.



₵A$H®;42582986 said:


> Back to the bench with you :lol


:clap


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Guys, where do I try out for safety on the Bears? I played Thanksgiving football last week and had 10 interceptions in 4 games.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

MrMister said:


> They have Bears, Eagles, Colts, Redskins left 8-8 is all but assured. The prophecy shall be fulfilled.


And he'll still keep his fucking job :duck


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:garrett



If there is a god then Garrett does get fired, the process finally ends, and we get a real coach. The Garrett legacy will this offensive line. That's a good thing.

But since there is no god, yeah Garrett will still be the HC.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

So.. there is much to do about the manziel touchdown drive. Was buffalo not in prevent defense at the time? 3 scores with 12 minutes left, I'd figure they would let them get that chunk yardage as time kept ticking.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I would have loved to see Manziel get the nod for the rest of the season. I'm a fan of his and Texas A&M was basically the only CFB team I watched last year due to Evans and Manziel being as close to a real life video game as you get, but I usually side with coaches in these situations. We don't know how he looked in practice or what his grasp of the playbook is like. There's also more of a risk of ruining his confidence by putting him in before he's ready.

Still wouldn't be surprised to see him start the last game or 2 if the Browns lose these next couple games though.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

Anybody have a gif of Big Ben's reaction after he threw that interception in the second half?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

There will be too much pressure on Cleveland to start JFB next season.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

MrMister said:


> :garrett
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still look for the day Jerry Jones simply announces he will coach the team himself. He thinks that highly of himself as a football mind that I'm surprised he hasn't done it already. Jones can't get out of his own way soon enough. This game will be interesting, the game will really turn on whether the good or horrible Jay Cutler shows up. 



Chip Kelly said:


> I would have loved to see Manziel get the nod for the rest of the season. I'm a fan of his and Texas A&M was basically the only CFB team I watched last year due to Evans and Manziel being as close to a real life video game as you get, but I usually side with coaches in these situations. We don't know how he looked in practice or what his grasp of the playbook is like. There's also more of a risk of ruining his confidence by putting him in before he's ready.
> 
> Still wouldn't be surprised to see him start the last game or 2 if the Browns lose these next couple games though.


The Browns could lose the locker room if Manziel is put in now. Some might view it as giving up on the season even though they are still in the playoff chase. Plus, what if he had started against the Colts and laid an egg? Hoyer is still the veteran and as long as Cleveland is still in the playoff hunt, keep him in.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Haloti Ngata out the rest of the regular season for PEDs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...ouston-texans-knee-surgery-go-injured-reserve


RIP clowney. hopefully that knee isn't fucked up because it'd be a shame if his career was over before it even got a chance to really start.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Poor Clowney. I really wanted to see how he would do this season.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Should have drafted Mack :draper2

Was excited to see the Watt/Clowney monster duo in action though. Shame.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Rudolph's Magical Christmas Tumor said:


> Should have drafted Mack :draper2
> 
> *Was excited to see the Watt/Clowney monster duo in action though. Shame.*


This is the worst part about it IMO. He probably didn't even need to be techinically good yet due to having Watt out there. Just be athletic as hell and beat ppl one on one.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/page...kaepernick-cam-newton-face-adversity-scrutiny

^hey a decent article on espn. maybe just because ive been saying all these things for awhile. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:romo can't throw for shit. Pretty good career but he's definitely on the decline.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't wait for tomorrow's First Take segment on who's fault it was for Brandon Marshall's injury:

*:skip: Stephen A., we all know who's fault it is for Brandon's injury. Clearly it is Jay's fault. Jay Cutler is just a bad human overall. Clearly he threw the ball high on purpose so Brandon would have his back exposed when reaching up for the catch. Jay knew Brandon would reach up for the catch because we all know Brandon Marshall doesn't quit. Unlike his so called friend Jay Cutler, or as we should call him, Jay QUITler.

:StephenA2: Skip! Skip. Listen Skip. Brandon Marshall is a dear, dear friend of mine. I talked to him last week and he said last night's injury DEFINITELY wasn't Jay's fault. Jay's not a BAAAAAAAAAAAD man. He's no Aaron Rodgers. He's clearly not a good enough quarterback in the NFL to do anything malicious like that. 

:skip: Then who's fault is it then, Stephen A.?

:StephenA2: It's Tony Romo's fault!

:skip: WHAT? That's can't be right. Explain yourself.

:StephenA2: It's simple Skip. The Chi-CA-GO Bears wouldn't have had to throw the ball if they weren't down a touchdown. The Cowboys wouldn't have scored that rushing touchdown with De-MAR-co Murray, who is an outstanding individual, not taking away anything from him, if they didn't have that good offensive line. They wouldn't have had that good offensive line if they weren't 8-8 for years and getting good draft picks. They wouldn't have been 8-8 for YEARS Skip if it wasn't for Tony Romo! Tony Romo blew 8 games a year for years. They won 8 games a year in SPITE of him. So because Tony Romo isn't clutch, Brandon Marshall is injured. I hope you are proud of yourself Mr. Romo.*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Chip Kelly said:


> I would have loved to see Manziel get the nod for the rest of the season. I'm a fan of his and Texas A&M was basically the only CFB team I watched last year due to Evans and Manziel being as close to a real life video game as you get, but I usually side with coaches in these situations. We don't know how he looked in practice or what his grasp of the playbook is like. There's also more of a risk of ruining his confidence by putting him in before he's ready.
> 
> Still wouldn't be surprised to see him start the last game or 2 if the Browns lose these next couple games though.


Let's be honest: we're probably gonna lose to the Colts on Sunday. That means the Bengals and the Panther games are gonna be important for us. It's gonna determine if we actually have a shot at earning a playoff spot this season. If Hoyer produces more lackluster performances like last Sunday, I could definitely see them benching him and allowing Johnny to start the final game against Baltimore.



Griswold Family Christmas said:


> There will be too much pressure on Cleveland to start JFB next season.


They might give him a few starts, but I'd rather we stick with Hoyer. He does pretty good with a decent offensive line.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

MrMister said:


> :romo can't throw for shit. Pretty good career but he's definitely on the decline.


:romo


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

MrMister said:


> :romo can't throw for shit. Pretty good career but he's definitely on the decline.


He still has his moments. :tucky


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I was going for reverse jinx and it worked. 

inb4 4Q meltdown.


Loving this but it's kinda sad that I don't think a 38-13 lead with 12 min to go is safe. It should be with this offensive line though.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Bears D is surely the worst in the league. Demarco needs 394 yards in the last 3 games to hit 2000 yards. Hope he does it tbh.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Bears suck. :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That they do. Trestman and Tucker need to get the fuck out.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

You gatta admit, Spray Tan was awesome last night


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Marshall has two fractured ribs and possible damage to one of his lungs. I was pretty sure he had some broken ribs with the way he was moving. That shit has to be some excruciating pain.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Meh, he should play. Romo playing with fractured vertebra and broken ribs. Tough sob.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Romo doesn't get hit in the wide open field and it's impossible to compare the QB position to any other because of how protected they are in general.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Marshall had a collapsed lung.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)




----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

de:mark

I don't get that pic.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

That whole Demarco Murray nailed my wife crap. She had his number listed as Spray Tan

http://deadspin.com/brennan-clay-posts-alleged-sexts-between-his-wife-and-d-1667076113


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Bears to win out and everyone in the NFC North to lose out, Bears make the playoffs.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Correct, they haven't been mathematically eliminated yet.

THERE'S STILL HOPE GUYS.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Still pretty sure Cutler is a double agent secretly working for the Packers. PROVE ME WRONG


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

^^^Interesting theory.


LOL the Skins might fire Jay Gruden. 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/sport...b622f0-7d67-11e4-9a27-6fdbc612bff8_story.html


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

probably because he's alienating RG3. that organization is a mess, trading for RG3 was literally the worst thing they could have ever done simply due to all the shit that's resulted from it since. not it is his fault, they're just not a very good organization.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Today I'm a Panthers fan, just because I need the Saints to lose badly.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Offense better get it together today or else Luck's gonna walk all over us.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Defense carrying us early in the game!!

EDIT: Billy Cundiff has to be, beyond a shadow of a doubt, the most inconsistent, mediocre kicker in NFL history.

ANOTHER EDIT: :mark: This defense is making the NFL's top ranked offense looked like a bunch of pee-wee league players right now!! :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Le'Veon Bell


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Today I'm a Panthers fan, just because I need the Saints to lose badly.


And losing badly they are :ti


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Had Kaep in my sal cap daily league, switched in favor of Brees. Absolutely awful decision but I wanted the safer option and Carolina hasn't been that good against the pass. F this.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Two huge missed blocks by Trent this game.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

BUNGLES

BE 

BUNGLES


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Jets with that OT :banderas let's go


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

The Jets summed up in one play seriously it deserves a :ti


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg. Boom Herron's spin....


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

FUCK YEAAAAAAAH T.Y. LUCK OMFG.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Browns gonna brown


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rams outscoring their opponents 76-0 in the past two games :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Gordon u donut


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Luck + T.Y. = momma.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Defense deserves all the credit for keeping us in that game and for standing up to the league's best offense. But our offense (more specifically Brian Hoyer) blew it. Both he and Cundiff deserve to be benched next week (and for the rest of the season, really). So much for my playoff dreams.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Texans win :kobe3 

but 

Damn you browns :cry

Damn you colts :fuckthis


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I... I just can't with this team


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

HiddenFlaw said:


> Damn you browns :cry
> 
> Damn you colts :fuckthis


More like "Damn you offense." I'm not a Manziel fan at all, but Hoyer has finally shown his true colors. He's an inconsistent QB who got hot thanks to some reliable receivers and a great offensive line (especially Alex Mack).

At this point, since we're probably not gonna win the North and our chances of winning a wild card spot have decreased immensely, we mine as well let Johnny Football play. He can't be any worse.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Dashing® said:


> Rams outscoring their opponents 76-0 in the past two games :mark:


i love em just because they have beast-man aaron donald


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Good game against the browns btw. That defense was incredibly impressive. Your offense? not so much. failed to convert a lot of turnovers into tds, that's not good. the offense hasn't been the same since mack went down, it's incredible how much he meant to their team.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Lions putting back to back 34-17 wins makes me happy. Hopefully they win next week (which I'll be at :mark and then take care of the Bears so they'll have a spot locked up by Week 17 (wher they hopefully end the damn streak and get a first round bye). Plz plz plz.

Stafford also absolutely awesome, him and Megatron back on the same page the past few weeks. Defense had a few silly plays (mainly that ending sequence at the end of the half). A better team probably keeps it closer than the Bucs, but Lions winning comfortably against a team they should is nice. Would be even more awesome if they were somehow able to clinch a playoff berth next week but I doubt that's possible.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> Good game against the browns btw. That defense was incredibly impressive. Your offense? not so much. failed to convert a lot of turnovers into tds, that's not good. the offense hasn't been the same since mack went down, it's incredible how much he meant to their team.


Bro, tell me how the fuck we were not able to capitalize off of 4 TURNOVERS!! That alone is a testament to how shitty our offense is right now. Like I said, these injuries to our offensive line has revealed Hoyer's true colors. He's a hit-or-miss QB who got lucky.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

₵A$H®;42720393 said:


> I... I just can't with this team


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Hoping to see JFB next week


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Chiefs just got robbed on the worst call of the season so far, how they think Kelce fumbled that is beyond me. Fucking joke.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Niners :jordan4

Raiders need to stop winning and keep the #1 pick away from the Jets.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stad said:


> Chiefs just got robbed on the worst call of the season so far, how they think Kelce fumbled that is beyond me. Fucking joke.


Are they done?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Sad face


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Chiefs are done. Stupid ass reffing caused it.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

no hightower tonight


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Colin Kaepernick Complete Idiot's Guide to Playing the National Football League Quarterback Position:

1. Waste as much time as possible, bringing your team in jeopardy of a delay of game penalty or having to call a timeout to avoid said delay of game penalty. 

2. Take the snap and look down the field for your first option. 

3. Stare, as though hypnotized, at that first option because he just might finally get open. 

4. It is now five seconds into the play, time to allow that first option only three more seconds to make sure that he's not going to ever become open. 

5. If he is open, throw the ball as hard as humanly possible with no touch whatsoever with maximum inaccuracy. 

6. If the receiver is still not open at this point, do not throw the ball away. Rather, run out of bounds for a loss or take the sack. 

7. After the game, refuse to answer any honest questions which happen to be critical of your play members of the media ask you so you succeed in looking like the sorriest loser you possibly can, all while wearing your Beats headphones with the logo taped over because LOL NFL. 

Repeat these seven steps every week! 

Profit?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^Wanna do a QB swap Deso?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:hmm:

How about Dalton, Bengals fans? He available? :hmm:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You can't have :romo.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Are they any Seattle fans here? If so pls come in here so I can neg you because I'm upset over a game and too immature to deal with it in a normal way.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Chip Kelly said:


> Are they any Seattle fans here? If so pls come in here so I can neg you because I'm upset over a game and too immature to deal with it in a normal way.


same but with raiders fans


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Triple Ho Ho Ho. said:


> same but with raiders fans


I believe Mr to be a closet Oakland fan. Have seems to like the unruly types. 

You could neg him


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Funkmaster DROW the X-Mas Hero said:


> :hmm:
> 
> How about Dalton, Bengals fans? He available? :hmm:


If you throw Harbaugh in a package, then you got a deal. We even give you Marvin for free because we're generous :evil


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chip Kelly said:


> I believe Mr to be a closet Oakland fan. Have seems to like the unruly types.
> 
> You could neg him


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

NFL films audio is just terrific but the raiders logo being off center threw me off. 4*s


But how excited are you for Dallas' redemption next week?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Triple Ho Ho Ho. said:


> same but with raiders fans


I hear tell there is a Raider Girl on this site. You can try your luck going after her. opcorn


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Potty mouth Tom going off his rocker again, geezes calm down Tom.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

<---------------


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Funkmaster DROW the X-Mas Hero said:


> The Colin Kaepernick Complete Idiot's Guide to Playing the National Football League Quarterback Position:
> 
> 1. Waste as much time as possible, bringing your team in jeopardy of a delay of game penalty or having to call a timeout to avoid said delay of game penalty.
> 
> ...


is this his mindset for Seahawk games then:

1. Waste as much time as possible, bringing your team in jeopardy of a delay of game penalty or having to call a timeout to avoid said delay of game penalty. 

2. Take the snap and look down the field to see if a running lane is open.

3. Pretend to read field while getting ready to run.

4. Is Sherman open? No->go for a run; Yes->pass it to Sherman


Kaep is hilarious on third and longs because he still tries to make the play via a run rather than through the air. :kobe9


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chip Kelly said:


> NFL films audio is just terrific but the raiders logo being off center threw me off. 4*s
> 
> 
> But how excited are you for Dallas' redemption next week?


Dallas is pretty good on the road. I still don't think they win because no defense.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

there's way too many pat fans at the chargers' stadium right now. this is crazy. it's like a home game for the pats/a dallas home game against any other team.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

RIP 49ers season.

Kaepernick, fuck off.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

what a grind so far

really need this win if NE is to have HFA


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

EDELMAN :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

That call on Browner is one of the worst I've seen this year. Cost the Pats at least 6 points, just a terrible call. Every fucking big hit seems to get a flag even when it's clean. That Brady pick was horrible, not as bad as his pick against the Colts but pretty bad since it was a redzone one. He's going to need to fix that, I understand taking risks near the end of a play but can't kill the team like that. 

Going to need to go on a mini streak to take that #1 seed. I think they could win in Denver so #2 would be great too but homefield would be great even though I can see them losing at home.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Ive not seen the replay of the kelce fumble.. how bad was it?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

LOL SAN FRAN


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sweenz said:


> Ive not seen the replay of the kelce fumble.. how bad was it?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...l-helped-spur-cardinals-to-win-005550942.html

Seems insane to me. Might be a fumble.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

EDIT: WRONG PLAY sorry. I was just lementing how bullshit that Browner forced fumble was. Apparently even if a defender GOES OUT OF HIS WAY to hit with the shoulder and not with the head and the result is contact purely on the shoulder, that is still a flag. These flags for miniscule contact at receiver and qb positions piss me off and it is slowly but surely compromising the game. Yes, I get player safety, but at the same time NFL players have free will and should know what the league entails when they make the decision to enter the league.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WrestlingOracle said:


> The hitter (I think it was Browner) goes OUT OF HIS WAY to ensure he doesn't lead in with the helmet and hit the receiver very cleanly with the shoulder (not even a shoulder to helmet play), but the impact of the hit NOT LOCATION causes kelice's helmet to fly off. A flag is drawn for again what is a hit without any malice and a clean hit where the defender went OUT OF HIS WAY to not draw a flag and still does.
> 
> In general, I am getting so damn sick of these flags for miniscule contact be it receivers, qbs whatever and be it before or during the play. I understand player safety, but at the same time the players have their free will to sign up for the NFL and should recognize what that should entail when signing up, and this extremely nitpicky flagging by some of these officiating crews is slowly but very surely compromising the integrity of the game.


This does not pertain to the Kelce fumble.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

da goat


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Under the Mistletoe w/ Paige's Supple Bum said:


> da goat


Still better than Cam Newton though.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm not all that familiar with the remaining AFC contender's schedules, but if the Chiefs were to finish with zero Wide Receiver touchdowns in this passing league or really just period, that would be something else. I expect the Chiefs to choke though if their schedule isn't anything short of scrubs. Finish in the playoffs that is.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

@Cleveland
Denver ( In Primetime )
@Steelers

Must win 2/3... *Sigh*. Why it always have to be this way...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I'm not all that familiar with the remaining AFC contender's schedules, but if the Chiefs were to finish with zero Wide Receiver touchdowns in this passing league or really just period, that would be something else. I expect the Chiefs to choke though if their schedule isn't anything short of scrubs. Finish in the playoffs that is.


I honestly don't give a shit who gets in the endzone as long as touchdowns are happening.

Remaining schedule:

Raiders
@Steelers
Chargers

All 3 of those are winnable but knowing the Chiefs they'll blow it.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Hulk Hogan turned heel on the Patriots. :lol

- Vic


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll be rooting for the Bungles in the game against the Broncos. Denver has the tougher schedule left, thought it would be the 2 seed for the Pats because of this stretch but they only had one loss which was a close game too. Just amazing when you had people predicting a 2-4 stretch. Beat some pretty good teams at home and on the road, will be a shame if they stumble in the playoffs. Could be Brady's last real shot at another trophy.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

^ :lmao

Revis Island tho


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Tonight's MNF is really important, a chance to go up 1 on the Saints. COME ON FALCONS!


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

MrMister said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...l-helped-spur-cardinals-to-win-005550942.html
> 
> Seems insane to me. Might be a fumble.


Looks like it was clearly in his hand when he came up and was going for an after the play gesture and slipped out of his hand. I know it rattled before he went down, but he had it afterwards. Defiantely disputable and not indisputable imo 

Im also biased. So :draper2

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Yeah that BS fumble by Kelce almost cost me my playoff match too. Barely won by Bradys 2 kneel downs at the end of the game. Either way that wasn't a fumble at all. He was clearly down.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Cosby's Spiked Xmas Eggnog said:


> I'll be rooting for the Bungles in the game against the Broncos. Denver has the tougher schedule left, thought it would be the 2 seed for the Pats because of this stretch but they only had one loss which was a close game too. Just amazing when you had people predicting a 2-4 stretch. Beat some pretty good teams at home and on the road, will be a shame if they stumble in the playoffs. Could be Brady's last real shot at another trophy.


This will def be one of his last chances. I don't wanna say it will be his last though. The team isn't old by any means. If they bring back Revis next season, along w Mccourtey that'll be fine. Think about them adding a stud WR too from the draft or FA.

Before the stretch of CHI-DEN-IND-DET-GB-SD (back when we thought chicago was decent to good) I thought 4-2 was being generous. I remember Tedi Bruschi saying if they can just avoid going 2-4 they'll win the division. 5-1 (almost 6-0) and we're 1st place. All the Pats have to do is beat their divisional opponents. I don't trust Cincy to beat Denver. SD either. But the Broncos have a better chance of losing than NE.

I feel the offense has taken a step back since the Broncos game. I'd like to see more carries from Gray and Vereen going forward. Some of the INT's Brady has thrown in the last 4 games have been so unBrady like. The 2 against Indy were bad, the red zone one against the Lions was bad (even tho it should have been a hold), and the red zone one last night was just awful. It's prob why he isn't really in the MVP race anymore. But Idc about MVP, I just want the 4th ring.

I feel that at home or on the road NE can beat any team in the league. At home I'd feel even better, obviously. Should be a good finish, just gotta avoid injuries. I almost want to see us on the road against Denver though. I feel NE is much more physical and could win that game. Remember in 01 and 04 they went to the road for both AFC CG's and bullied the Steelers. I think this team could get it done. So either way, I'm confident. First time in years.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I did the NFL playoff machine this morning and my AFC Playoffs was


1. New England
2. Denver
3. Pittsburgh
4. Indianapolis
5. Baltimore
6. Cincinnati 


Out of those teams I'd wanna play the Ravens the least. They just always give NE a tough time, and they win even when it's in Foxborough


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Chiefs aren't making the playoffs. Kelce's "fumble" assured that.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Just rewatched it. They blew the whistle after he went down. Play was dead so shouldn't of mattered who "recovered" it.

I still stand by my "it wasn't indisputable so shouldn't be overturned"

Now I'm just annoyed.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah, that didn't look like a fumble to me that's for sure.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...eave-cleveland-browns-free-agency-2014-season

Good... ...good.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

@PerfectPoster

As a Lions fan, how do you explain this :cudi



Spoiler: Fauria's Celebration





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/541689774999105537


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Sweenz said:


> Looks like it was clearly in his hand when he came up and was going for an after the play gesture and slipped out of his hand. I know it rattled before he went down, but he had it afterwards. Defiantely disputable and not indisputable imo
> 
> Im also biased. So :draper2
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


he definitely lost the ball before going down and he never looked like he had the ball back in possession to be called down.

i know you guys all think it's bullshit, but it looks like a fumble/lost recovery to me. :toomanykobes


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It's a strange play because it was ruled to be a catch and down by contact on the field.

Do they need to have evidence that he _didn't_ get the ball back after it got knocked lose? I don't know.

It seems to me like a play that should have just stuck to whatever the call was on the field as there doesn't seem to be indisputable evidence either way.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i saw the ball moving around a little before his legs or arms hit the ground and never saw him regain control of it except i think he did maybe regain control for a moment while rolling over. if i had seen the ball moving the entire time i'd say overturn the call on the field and rule it a fumble. but i can't be sure that he didn't regain control. so it's not indisputable but it's close and the ref should have erred with caution and upheld.

but i can see why it would be easy to think "he lost control before he hit the ground and didn't regain it" and go that way. that's a judgment call, which isn't supposed to happen on video review, remember? of course objectivity is impossible no matter what you try to do when humans are making decisions.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i dont think he had control for that brief movement, where the ball was in-between both hands, because he clearly let it right after and he never actually seemed to have a grip on it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Shouldn't you have to see that he didn't regain control to over turn a call though? These calls are meant to stick unless indisputably proven otherwise. 

I don't think you can assume that he didn't regain control and use that as grounds to overturn a call.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think they should've just left it as it was called on the field. The ball definitely moves, but it kind of seems like he recovers it, goes to the ground, is down by contact, and then loses it again. It's controversial though for sure. There is no definitive proof either way.



Sweenz said:


> Just rewatched it. They blew the whistle after he went down. Play was dead so shouldn't of mattered who "recovered" it.
> 
> I still stand by my "it wasn't indisputable so shouldn't be overturned"
> 
> Now I'm just annoyed.


Wow was not aware of the whistle. If they blew the whistle why did they even review it? 


CONSPIRACY


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I can't believe everyone's talking about the Kelce play and not about Brady RUNNING FOR A FIRST DOWN. Savour it people, it won't happen for another ten years.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I kinda feel sorry for Jay Gruden. He can't even do his job properly. No one can do their job properly in Washington. It's the same way in Dallas, just not as bad because Dallas has a good QB.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I feel sorry for anyone that has to work for that organization, players or coaches.


But he's dug his own grave. Is he going to bench McCoy now? if he does then he's officially benched all 3 of his quarterbacks and that's just awful coaching. there's a reason a lot of teams stick with their guys until it's obvious they should move on, like the Browns/Hoyer, because if you don't do it the long way then you're just going to look awful in the long run yourself. I understand McCoy gave them the best chance of winning, but their season is over and he hasn't done the best job of handling his QB situation.

His public critiquing of RG3 was also an insanely stupid move. You can't say that stuff to the press and hope it just blows over.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

COLT is hurt though so there's an excuse for Gruden.

I don't blame Gruden for what he's said. He has Daniel Snyder as his boss. What's bullshit to me is how people have reacted to what Griffin said a few weeks ago. It was sold and bought as if Griffin was throwing his teammates under the bus, and while he was, he was also shredding himself as well. How could you not and also be honest if you and your team are playing terrible football? He basically said over and over, I suck, we suck, we have to get better and we will.

I do agree Gruden hasn't handled the QB situation well and he only has himself to blame there.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Can't believe people here in Boston are actually criticizing Brady for dropping a few F Bombs :duck. There are worst things people should be worried about than F Bombs you can't actually even hear most of the time.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Anyone that complains about F bombs are people that you can ignore. Profanity is like the least important thing in society.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^if he said the other F bomb, ******, then he'd probably catch a 100k fine. :kobe5


I think people didn't like him throwing the entire team under the bus as that's not what QBs are supposed to do. they're supposed to be the game changers that can win or lose you the game so when they say stuff like that it just makes everyone lose hope.


no one blinks twice when a defensive player says the same stuff, and it happens quite a bit with bad teams, when they start going on about how they're just not good enough to win. even marshall didn't really get any shit for saying the same stuff, how the bears just need to face the reality that they're not very good and just can't win the games. those comments would be cancer if a QB said it, but after Marshall said there wasn't much bad press for him(from the media at least, probably got a lot of shit from the team) and his comments caused even more blame to go on Cutler. 


Speaking of Cutler, I know he's awful and everything, but his defense is probably worse than he is. Every time I've watched the Bears play their defense can't stop anything and it's nonstop points for the other team. No team can win like that. Not saying he's not a big part of why they're so bad, but their defense has done him no favours.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He probably shouldn't do it to the extent he did publicly. It could be that he didn't say the same thing privately and it really rubbed everyone the wrong way. That's speculation though.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Rudolph's Magical Christmas Tumor said:


> I can't believe everyone's talking about the Kelce play and not about Brady RUNNING FOR A FIRST DOWN. Savour it people, it won't happen for another ten years.


He did it twice lol

:brady :brady1 :brady2 :brady3


Also I love the fbombs. psycho brady = the best brady


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Eric Berry diagnosed with Hodgkin lymphoma.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

wow that sounds absolutely awful because even when cured it sounds like it fucks you up later in life. the fact it takes his white blood cells/immune system also can't be good. i'm hoping for the best and hope he can somehow come back to football one day, although that may be a long shot. he was so promising before all the injuries/this shit too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I drop so many goddamn f bombs every day I'd go bankrupt if I were fined for it.

Anyway, is there any way that San Francisco would buy out the contract of :marvin? Yeah I didn't think so either. I'm just looking for a silver lining here. *


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Well, Marvelous Marv signed an extension through 2015, so thinking they'll be 1 more year of his excellence would be optimistic. But we all know he has a job for life. Let's not kid ourselves here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/542048072927158272
He has officially lost his marbles


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL how was he not fired last decade...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Because... It's the Cincinnati Bengals...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Can't wait for tonight :mark:. :rodgers2 going against the worst ranked defense in the NFL :banderas


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

:vince Travis Kelce screwed Travis Kelce


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Roman the Reigndeer said:


> Can't wait for tonight :mark:. :rodgers2 going against the worst ranked defense in the NFL :banderas


Going to be an absolute pummeling. Though I would lol if the fucking Falcons of all teams were the ones to finally top Green Bay at Lambeau :banderas


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Roman the Reigndeer said:


> Can't wait for tonight :mark:. :rodgers2 going against the worst ranked defense in the NFL :banderas


That D didn't allow the Cardinals to do much last week, don't count them out they might just surprise you.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

cardinals have a backup qb starting, along with two random running backs now(after ellington's injury). I'm pretty sure the Packers offense is much better and will likely destroy them.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> cardinals have a backup qb starting, along with two random running backs now(after ellington's injury). I'm pretty sure the Packers offense is much better and will likely destroy them.


But everyone was doubting them last week and look what they did. Falcons didn't have White last week and we had to mainly go to Jones for passes for the most part. White is playing tonight, Hester could always get a Touchdown on a Kickoff..as long as the refs don't take it from him again. I got faith in my team always.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Priceless Blaze said:


> But everyone was doubting them last week and look what they did. Falcons didn't have White last week and we had to mainly go to Jones for passes for the most part. White is playing tonight, Hester could always get a Touchdown on a Kickoff..as long as the refs don't take it from him again. I got faith in my team always.





:ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Priceless Blaze said:


> But everyone was doubting them last week and look what they did. Falcons didn't have White last week and we had to mainly go to Jones for passes for the most part. White is playing tonight, Hester could always get a Touchdown on a Kickoff..as long as the refs don't take it from him again. I got faith in my team always.


The Dirty Birds are fuckern shite m8


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> LOL how was he not fired last decade...


Marvin Lewis has brought the Bengals up to a level of sustained mediocrity that they have not enjoyed since the 1980's. There is no way ownership is getting rid of that cash cow as long as the sheep fans continue to line up and gladly pay for that nonsense.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Mike Brown is one of the few owners who is somehow cheaper than the Mccaskeys. That's a pretty impressive feat.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*NFL Week 14: DOOOOOOOON'T CAAAAAAAAARE*

:ti Eddie Lacy be like "fuck you Starks." Stealing his TD's.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Is it possible the Falcons can just give up now?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Happy Festivus from The Costanza's said:


> Is it possible the Falcons can just give up now?



No. I need Steven Jackson to do work for me tonight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Welcome to the NFL where non fumbles are called fumbles and fumbles aren't.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Do you think Green Bay's punter ever says fuck this and goes to the locker room and jerks it for the rest of the game?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Tim Masthay has the best job in the NFL; he essentially gets paid to watch football games.

John Kuhn has to be the most over fullback since Mike Alstott.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Rodgers hasn't thrown a pick at home since 2012?! And that was a trick play... Just wow.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Rodgers gonna pound on Atlanta for a few hours...then go home and pound Olivia Munn for a few hours. That's a good day gentlemen.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm going to need a couple of drinks, maybe a whole bottle here soon.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

₵A$H®;42741785 said:


> @PerfectPoster
> 
> As a Lions fan, how do you explain this :cudi
> 
> ...


Joe always has interesting TD celebrations, although I'd put this low on the totem pole of being his best ones. The flash mob one of his was his best imo.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow my heart is racing, down by 10 again.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Can't wait for the NFC CG (Seattle @ GB)


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

So that none called fumble came back to bite us, oh well still proud of the Falcons after being down so so bad to come back and almost win it.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Not sure who's going to beat that team in Lambeau come playoff time. I'll roll my dice with Philly, but not with confidence.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

₵A$H®;42780641 said:


> Not sure who's going to beat that team in Lambeau come playoff time. I'll roll my dice with Philly, but not with confidence.


Seattle has the best chance imo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

How did Green Bay only win by 6? :lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> Seattle has the best chance imo.


Maybe. Seattle's defense is starting to look like last years. 

I know Philly got blown out up there a few weeks ago, but I'm liking the resurgence of The Sanchize and Chip Kelly's offense. We'll see.



Earl the Red Nosed Reindeer said:


> How did Green Bay only win by 6? :lmao


Julio Jones happened. He was carving them up :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Come on Green Bay, only win by 6? But I'll take it. Rodgers though :mark:. Statically, Rodgers is better than Favre in their 1st 100 starts :banderas.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Cincinnati Bengals coach referred to the rookie quarterback as a "midget" on Monday. :marvin :lmao 


JOHNNY MIDGET. :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Just listened to that on ESPN :lol. With our defense playing really poorly with a playoff spot on the line, why not give the rookie extra motivation in the 'Battle of Ohio' game. 

Marvelous plan Marv


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

johnny midget :jay2


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Saw that on the news this morning and came to post it as well. :lmao



> “You’ll get a little bit more movement if Manziel’s the quarterback, the thing that they did against Buffalo. But other than that, no, that doesn’t impact you at all. You gotta go defend the offense. You don’t defend the player.”
> 
> Lewis paused, then added: “Particularly a midget.”


Marvin Fucking Lewis :marvin


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That awkward moment when the "midget" piles up 300 yards of total offense and has 4 TD's in his first start of the season. :marvin


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I hope the midget runs circles around the Bengals defense on Sunday and gives Marvin Lewis the bird.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cam Newton taken to hospital after a being involved in a car accident.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Thoughts are with Cam Newton right now. Hope the injury isn't too serious.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

What if Derek Andersons leads the Panthers to the NFCS division title and then to the Super Bowl? :realkobe4


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

That's awful. Cam broke both of his legs in the accident apparently.



> A spokesperson for the Carolina highway safety authority (HSA) has confirmed that Cam Newton has broken both of his legs in a traffic altercation. He has been transported via ambulance to a local Carolina hospital for treatment, and the full extent of his injuries are not known at this time, however, both of his legs were visibly broken and not life threatening according to sources.
> 
> The accident involved a 2012 BMW driven by Cam Newton and a 76 year old female driver in a 2010 Audi. The driver of the Audi was issued a citation for failing to stop at a red light before striking the vehicle driven by Cam Newton at a high rate of speed.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

There's a report going around on Twitter that both his legs are broken but it hasn't been confirmed yet, let's hope that isn't the case.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah I'm seeing conflicting reports.

Guess we'll just have to wait for the Panthers to confirm what really happened. This sucks though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jesus Christ, both legs are broken? Figured if he was going to have a leg snapped, it'd be by a Linebacker, not some elderly cunt.

Obviously awful, but at least it happened now while the Panthers are essentially out of it. He'll have plenty of time to recover.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah it seems like the broken legs report was someone trolling.

Fuck it idk.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks like some idiot made that shit up. He's got no injuries from what I'm reading now.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

#BREAKING RT @SteveCrumpWBTV: CMPD source says no injuries to Cam Newton.He didn't want to be transported. Taken to hospital as precaution.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

So, he's...Fine?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

cam :jose


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Stad said:


> #BREAKING RT @SteveCrumpWBTV: CMPD source says no injuries to Cam Newton.He didn't want to be transported. Taken to hospital as precaution.


Let's hope this is true. Because it'd be pretty fucked up if both his legs were broken.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Stad said:


> #BREAKING RT @SteveCrumpWBTV: CMPD source says no injuries to Cam Newton.He didn't want to be transported. Taken to hospital as precaution.


That's good news to hear.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

johnny midget looks a bit like joseph gordon-levitt who as we all know is now batman (fuck the ben affleck)

johnny midget = batman

better watch out MARVIN BUNGLES


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Guys guys never believe anything on Twitter.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

johnny midget to start bama


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

we need a johnny midget smiley. :midget


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> we need a johnny midget smiley. :midget


∙ <--


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The way I see it, the midget can't do any worse than Hoyer's been doing for the past few games.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> I hope the midget runs circles around the Bengals defense on Sunday and gives Marvin Lewis the bird.


Since I'm in a jolly mood, here's to an early Christmas gift:










Good luck on Sunday bro


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

₵A$H®;42801177 said:


> Since I'm in a jolly mood, here's to an early Christmas gift:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right back at you, bro.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm legit lol'ing :lol. 

It's all good.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

> Carolina Panthers quarterback Cam Newton has two fractures in his lower back following a two-car accident Tuesday afternoon near the team's stadium.
> 
> "Further testing revealed that Cam Newton has two transverse process fractures in his lower back and no further internal injuries," the Panthers said in a statement Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> The injury suffered to Newton is the same back injury that Dallas Cowboys quarterback Tony Romo suffered earlier this season. Romo missed one game this season for the injury, however no timetable was given for how long Newton will be out, if at all.


http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/12004613/cam-newton-carolina-panthers-involved-car-accident


update and what not. it's great he doesn't have two broken legs at least. :lmao


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

sorry but the top comment on espn made me LOL

"yet another cam drive that ended in a turnover"


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

It's going to be funny when neither Cleveland or the Bengals make the playoffs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Clowney had mircofracture surgery. So he's probably done. The good thing is he's 22.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

JM's Daddy said:


> It's going to be funny when neither Cleveland or the Bengals make the playoffs.


pretty sure it's in the nfl rulebook that if either the browns or the bengals make the playoffs, they have to play the steelers or the ravens in yet another divisional battle and automatically lose.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Clowney had mircofracture surgery. So he's probably done. The good thing is he's 22.


the bad thing is how bad that can be for your future health. :deandre

not sure if there's been improvement in the surgery in recent years, but that surgery is known to fuck up nba player's careers so hopefully it won't be too bad for Clowney(he doesn't have to constantly jump though, so hopefully it won't be as bad for him).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep, it's a terrible surgery for football players too. It's a shame. It's not totally over, but yeah, it's terrible news for him and the Texans.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Yep, it's a terrible surgery for football players too. It's a shame. It's not totally over, but yeah, it's terrible news for him and the Texans.




He's a little overrated anyways, dude was known for 1 hit where he knocked someone's helmet off, but it does suck for the surgery, hopefully he can make it back.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

So here's my match up this week in another one of my leagues...I'm Team Bertosa on the left.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

so i found this pretty ridiculous:

Gronk: 63 games, 52 tds: 0.83 tds per game
Rice: 303 games, 207 tds: 0.68 tds per game

obviously not taking anything way from rice because his percentage over a much longer time is insanely impressive, but Gronk's is amazing as well. I hate the Pats and don't want them to be anywhere near decent after Brady/BB leaves(or before), but I hope Gronk at least has a decent QB throwing to him so he can keep up the amazing work.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

GRONK

Don't worry Magic, once Brady's gone we'll have Garoppolo DA GAWD step in and be the next Montana. He's too handsome not to be good, think of all the Sports Illustrated cover shots of that gorgeous face.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

JM's Daddy said:


> So here's my match up this week in another one of my leagues...I'm Team Bertosa on the left.


Nice match-up, especially if he keeps ryan tannehill over matt stafford. 

Colston at the flex doesn't help either.




Rudolph's Magical Christmas Tumor said:


> GRONK
> 
> Don't worry Magic, once Brady's gone we'll have Garoppolo DA GAWD step in and be the next Montana. *He's too handsome not to be good*, think of all the Sports Illustrated cover shots of that gorgeous face.


Don't forget the ladies find Dirty Sanchez handsome.. We all know how that's been working out.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.wtam.com/onair/mike-trivisonno-2339/fox-8-brilliantly-trolls-marvin-lewis-13053761/

:lmao Cleveland media trolling the shit out of Marvin Lewis!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> so i found this pretty ridiculous:
> 
> Gronk: 63 games, 52 tds: 0.83 tds per game
> Rice: 303 games, 207 tds: 0.68 tds per game
> ...


Gronk is one of the most lovable athlete's today imo. If he wasn't a Patriot I'd still love the guy. He just has fun out there. As good as prime Tony G, Gates, Sharpe were, I've never seen a TE dominate defenders like Gronk. Tony G will always have the best hands tho. Gates is the best TE I've ever seen go up and grab TD's lobs. When it's all said and done Gronk will be considered a top TE. 

Idk how much longer Brady plays. I realistically think he can do it for another 3-4 years. If Favre can play till he's 40 with nagging injuries, than Tom can play that long. He didn't take the beatings Bret took. It really just comes down to performance and passion. 

Jimmy G is a QB I don't know a ton about. I didn't watch him in college. The fact that he will be groomed for the next few years should help him. I doubt he sits for 3-4 years waiting to be the guy. Guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> http://www.wtam.com/onair/mike-trivisonno-2339/fox-8-brilliantly-trolls-marvin-lewis-13053761/
> 
> :lmao Cleveland media trolling the shit out of Marvin Lewis!


Remember that present I gave you a few days ago? Well, I took the liberty of getting something a little more 'hip' that fits today's style. I hope you like it :evil


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I hope this recent string of injuries is a thing of the past for GRONK. Healthy, he's one of the most dominant football players in the game.

That TD/game ratio doesn't surprise me at all. He pretty much can't be covered, not all game long.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I have some massive news. Storm Johnson just randomly followed me on Twitter. I don't follow him, I haven't talked to him. All I did was tweet to espn.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Rudolph's Magical Christmas Tumor said:


> GRONK
> 
> Don't worry Magic, once Brady's gone we'll have Garoppolo DA GAWD step in and be the next Montana. He's too handsome not to be good, think of all the Sports Illustrated cover shots of that gorgeous face.


I think Brady's got a couple more good years left, so I don't even know if Jimmy will still be here. I think the only way Jimmy takes over is if either Brady gets injured or retires and I don't believe he is retiring anytime soon.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

it's too bad the cards don't have palmer anymore. they should be the real superbowl favourites. that defense. :jose


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JM's Daddy said:


> I have some massive news. Storm Johnson just randomly followed me on Twitter. I don't follow him, I haven't talked to him. All I did was tweet to espn.


Ahh, thats cool. So, whats the massive news?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:fuckthis


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

powers has been great with the cards. i really wish we kept him now, although he wasn't really that good with us. still, he'd be much better than fucking gordy. :no:


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Ryan Lindley, I pray for you to get your chance at vengeance on the Seahawks in primetime.

http://scores.espn.go.com/nfl/boxscore?gameId=321209026


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

JM's Daddy said:


> I have some massive news. Storm Johnson just randomly followed me on Twitter. I don't follow him, I haven't talked to him. All I did was tweet to espn.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Former Miami Hurricanes GOAT :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I wanna sit here and say Rams will be good next year but I say that every year. They're always supposed to be sleepers and end up winning 6-7 games or less. They should have more to show for the RG3 rape trade. They need a qb obviously.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

well they have more to show for it than the lolskins. :ti


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Griswold Family Christmas said:


> I wanna sit here and say Rams will be good next year but I say that every year. They're always supposed to be sleepers and end up winning 6-7 games or less. They should have more to show for the RG3 rape trade. They need a qb obviously.


Rams have the talent. They just need the right coach and of course a QB...a healthy one.

Fisher and Schotty :Out


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Glad I had to work and missed this game. 12-6? :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

JM's Daddy said:


> Glad I had to work and missed this game. 12-6? :ti
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Was riveting man, RIVETING. Ryan Lindley vs Shaun Hill > Brady vs Manning tbh


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Griswold Family Christmas said:


> I wanna sit here and say Rams will be good next year but I say that every year. They're always supposed to be sleepers and end up winning 6-7 games or less. They should have more to show for the RG3 rape trade. *They need a qb obviously.*


Maybe they can get RG3 for a 4th.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

:ti just looked at the box score even more...Rams injured Carson Palmer and now injured Drew Stanton :ti RAMS AFTER DEM CARDINALS QBS.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

> The Denver Broncos have signed Chris Harris Jr. to a five-year, $42.5 million extension that will run through the 2019 season.


Harris is good, but that's quite a deal. I suppose they can only hope he stays healthy at this point, but he has been pretty great when he has been.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yay, Bears play Monday night. Whole nation gets to watch us suck again.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

My reaction to the Browns cutting Billy Cundiff:






May he rot in free agency forever.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Ready for this circus today. If Manziel does that money sign in Marvin's face, I might be laughing forever :marvin


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

cmon texans you can do it 

beat those damn colts in their home :fuck

you due damn it


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

₵A$H®;42964449 said:


> Ready for this circus today. If Manziel does that money sign in Marvin's face, I might be laughing forever :marvin


I'd be more surprised if he didn't do some bullshit to the Bengals bench. Anyway, I'm gonna give Johnny the benefit of the doubt since today is his first NFL starting gig. But if he does worse than Hoyer's been doing, we're in a lot of trouble.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Haden going off the field is scary for the browns. He's been arguably the best corner in the league this year. Hope he's alright.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

TEXANS :fuck :fuck :fuck


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm starting to think it was a bad idea to have a rookie quarterback make his first start in a crucial game against a division rival. Overall, we suck though. I bet Cash is loving this.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

pats playing like garbage


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

As crazy as this sounds, we need to stick with Johnny in the 2nd half. He's getting his NFL cherry popped today and he needs to learn how to play NFL football, not Texas A&M football. He can't do that by sitting and watching Hoyer. Also, it's good to see the Bengals D humbling him with all the taunting and money signs. It builds character.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> I'm starting to think it was a bad idea to have a rookie quarterback make his first start in a crucial game against a division rival. Overall, we suck though. I bet Cash is loving this.


The Bengals are really good on defense too, but its not like hoyer had done anything lately so I get why they tried it. 

This is what the Eagles did with McNabb BTW, keep him out for the season and let him start the last few games to get his feet under him for next year. Its a winning formula IMO.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Chip Kelly said:


> The Bengals are really good on defense too, but its not like hoyer had done anything lately so I get why they tried it.
> 
> This is what the Eagles did with McNabb BTW, keep him out for the season and let him start the last few games to get his feet under him for next year. Its a winning formula IMO.


Not trying to take anything away from this Bengals D. They do look polished. But it's obvious Manziel was thrown into the pool today and didn't expect the water to be so cold. We should let him start the last 2 games to see if he adjusts. Only time will tell if this will be a winning formula like it was for McNabb.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Manziel


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

First Sunday off in a while and this is how my Dolphins do me. I should have worked for free today. fpalm Always have Week 1 in my heart. 

I reiterate.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

What happened to former longhorn great Colt McCoy. Why is rg3 playing


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Chip Kelly said:


> What happened to former longhorn great Colt McCoy. Why is rg3 playing


He's hurt.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> I bet Cash is loving this.












You have no idea how great Facebook is right now :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chip Kelly said:


> What happened to former longhorn great Colt McCoy. Why is rg3 playing


He's being a good guy as always. He wants Griffin to get another shot at it.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

₵A$H®;42970457 said:


> You have no idea how great Facebook is right now :lol


Props to your people, bro. They deserved this one today. Good luck against Denver next week.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> Props to your people, bro. They deserved this one today. Good luck against Denver next week.


1 more win and we're in :marvin


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

₵A$H®;42970953 said:


> 1 more win and we're in :marvin


Hahaha true. But it's not gonna be a cake walk like it was today. You've got Denver THEN Pittsburgh. That's gonna be rough.

EDIT: AND Baltimore and Pittsburgh both won so you've got them breathing down your neck.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> Hahaha true. But it's not gonna be a cake walk like it was today. You've got Denver THEN Pittsburgh. That's gonna be rough.


Lol don't remind me. Denver in prime time I mind you :marvin


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I love having a dependable backup QB :trips5


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice to see Buffalo get the upset over Green Bay. It sort of brightens up my day seeing an underdog succeed.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I guess Savage was ok today since he had to come in unexpectedly, but I'm interested in seeing how he does when he's better prepared for the coming weeks, since Fitzpatrick's injury looked pretty serious. Well it was fun seeing the Texans be in the playoff hunt after a disappointing 2-14 season, but looks like the journey ended today. A 9-7 or 8-8 record no playoffs I guess isn't bad with shitty QBs.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Pats offense was shit in the 1st half, Brady with another INT and one of their worst endings to a half. It all turned around in the 2nd, reminds me of last year when they started off slow every week and turned it on in the 2nd half. Didn't expect the game to turn into this kind of blowout though. 









:drose the guy is more elusive than Wilson and Kaep and has more heart than Stafford, he wasn't sliding short of the 1st down.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Its going to be a long day for 49er fans :kaep


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Packers can't do shit away from Lambeau lol


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Griswold Family Christmas said:


> Packers can't do shit away from Lambeau lol


Or a good defense.. 

Struggled against the Seahawks, Bills, and Lions


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Happy Festivus from The Costanza's said:


> Or a good defense..
> 
> Struggled against the Seahawks, Bills, and Lions


They played well against NE. Detroit is shitting to bed right now so they might not even have to play away from home. Possibly @ Seattle.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Seahawks and Niners has been a slobberknocker so far.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

SD deserves to miss the post season. idk what it is with them every year.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Niners eliminated from playoff contention. $10 says Harbaugh's getting future endeavored on black Monday.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> Niners eliminated from playoff contention. $10 says Harbaugh's getting future endeavored on black Monday.


He won't be fired. They're going to trade him.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sounds like Philbin might get fired no matter what happens the next 2 weeks. Good riddance. http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/miami-dolphins/fl-dave-hyde-dolphins-1215-20141214-column.html


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

well cowboys were kicking ass being up 21-0, but it's 21-7 now. COMEBACK?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

classic cowboys


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

NFC South is dominant.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

This game is fucking awesome.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Lions :mark:

Take care of Shitcago next week to clinch a playoff spot then beat GB to clinch a Bye the following week. Yay :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:romo

:dez

:de:mark

:garrett

:mark:

:mark:

fuck yes


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:dez


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cards clinched a spot. You're welcome Arizona.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

LOL You guys have an NFL thread on this site? Football is a dumb sport that only hillbillies and divorced women watch.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Is everyone ready for this massive Thursday night game coming up?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I hope the Bears tank the rest of the season, Cutler is an absolute embarrassment and it's about time to get rid of him and eat the contract. 

I still stand by my statement that giving Manziel his debut in the midst of the playoff hunt (Cleveland still had a puncher's chance even though they needed help) was a bad idea. He got his ass handed to him, and he looked completely lost out there. Now, you have the thought of turning the reins back over to Hoyer (who will be gone after this year), and the big question of where to go from here for Manziel going forward.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

We dem boyz


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

JM's Daddy said:


> Is everyone ready for this massive Thursday night game coming up?


:mark: THE WAIT IS UNBEARABLE!! CAN IT BE THURSDAY ALREADY?? :mark:


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

texans resign case keenum here we go :nasir


keenum will save us










:hayden3


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

My thoughts on what this week meant

Patriots are the most balanced I've ever seen them. More so than the 2003-2004 teams. I think the offense is much better than those teams, and the defense is close. The 2003 defense was the most underrated defense ever maybe. They never get grouped in there among the best, but they were dominant. I really don't like pumping them up because lately they've choked, but this just feels like their year. Of course they could very well lose, but I think as long as they don't shoot themselves in the foot, they'll be the favorites. I really like the offense. Blount/Gray/Vereen is solid, and I love receivers who grind. Lafell reminds me a lot of Branch. Edelman is one of my fav Pats ever. Gronk is Gronk. Those 3 just play a great brand of football that I love seeing.

Broncos need home field more than NE but I wouldn't count them out on the road. They should be fully healthy for the big games. CJ Anderson is still a question mark to me. Not sure if they can rely on him in the playoffs, but he is better than Ball and Hillman for sure. The Broncos defense has been very good over the last month. 

Cowboys have 2 tough games left, but they hold their own fate. Skins always give them a hard time, but you simply can't lose to them. Colts will be tough, but I still feel Indy is a few years away. I think Dallas makes it

Philly with a real qb would be dangerous. Sanchez let them down last night. Their offense being so quick kind of hurt their defense though. When your defense is on the field that much they're gonna get tired.

Packers just aren't the same team away form home. They remind me of the Saints teams that are dominant at home and average away from home. They better hope they don't have to go to Seattle.

Hawks are back. As a Pats fan I fear them more than anyone else.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Who can pass Green Bay if G.B wins out? 

Just Arizona (assuming they win out) would be ahead of G.B?

Point is, I need Green Bay to stay in Green Bay this postseason.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

How are any of the early 2000 pat defenses underrated? the only people that underrate them are usually pat fans that imply it was Brady leading the charge and deserving the most credit for those superbowls rather than the defense itself.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not sure how the tie breakers would work. Let's assume Seattle wins out. I don't know who has the tiebreak between Seattle and Zona. Seattle beat GB. If Dallas wins out, they beat Seattle, but Zona beat them. So really what I'm saying is I have no clue how the division winners would seed if they're all 12-4.

They all won't be 12-4 though.


The dynasty Patriots defenses are highly regarded. They aren't 85 Bears or 00 Ravens, but that's ok.


Speaking of dynasties, are we ever going to see one again? Let's be honest, the NE dynasty, while legit, was won partially with kicking. A few bad bounces here, a few there, the refs not lying vs the Raiders, not CHEATING vs the Rams, etc. means they are the weakest of the dynasties. So the last one was about 10 years ago. It was a tenuous dynasty. We haven't even approached anything like it since. RIP dynasties.

Dynasty Power Rankings (Super Bowl Era):

1A. Dallas Cowboys 90s
1B. Pittsburgh Steelers 70s
3. San Francisco 49ers 80s-90s
4. Green Bay Packers 60s
5. Miami Dolphins 70s
6. New England Patriots 00s
7. Denver Broncos (might not actually qualify but this team was great) 90s

IMO


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

bump for dynasties


My number one clearly isn't biased and it's all backed up in this book:










Norm Hitzges is NOT biased as well since he's been a Dallas fan longer than I've been alive.

PLS (seriously though I'd take Jimmy's Cowboys against any team ever)




Oh my god De:mark has a broken 4th metacarpal. It'll be the Lance and Joe show vs Indy.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Keenum Da Prince returns. :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't know what's going to be worse. Monday Night RAW, or this game coming up.

I might actually watch a full RAW for a change :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Only 13:58 left in the 1st quarter and Cutler's already thrown his first INT. Gonna be a long night for da Bears.

EDIT: Cash, I hate your stupid sig.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Vintage. :cutler

Wow, 2 turnovers in the first 2 minutes of this game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Seahawks would have the tiebreaker over the Cards if they finish with the exact same record: 1) because they'd have the better divisional record(assuming seahawks don't lose to the rams) and a better conference record.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Bears are playing well.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Time to go Trestman. unkout


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Come the fuck on, man. New Orleans needs to lose. :moyes8


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Cutler is a great QB for New Orleans tonight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Mikey Damage said:


> Who can pass Green Bay if G.B wins out?
> 
> Just Arizona (assuming they win out) would be ahead of G.B?
> 
> Point is, I need Green Bay to stay in Green Bay this postseason.


If SEA wins their final 2 games they will be the #1 seed


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

MrMister said:


> I'm not sure how the tie breakers would work. Let's assume Seattle wins out. I don't know who has the tiebreak between Seattle and Zona. Seattle beat GB. If Dallas wins out, they beat Seattle, but Zona beat them. So really what I'm saying is I have no clue how the division winners would seed if they're all 12-4.
> 
> They all won't be 12-4 though.
> 
> ...




Miami and DEN were not dynasties


also NE did it in the cap era


saying they won on kicking is stupid also. In 2001 they did. In 2003 AV missed 2 kicks from less than 40 yards in the SB. He redeemed himself late, but going 1/3 with them all being high percentage kicks in a dome is hardly clutch


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Man I've never seen ESPN bury someone like they buried Cutler tonight after the game.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Man I've never seen ESPN bury someone like they buried Cutler tonight after the game.*


Eh, ESPN's always had a vendetta against Cutler. To be fair, he's not doing himself any favors by playing like shit.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Man I've never seen ESPN bury someone like they buried Cutler tonight after the game.*




Ray Lewis went in. I think he wants to come back just to play against Cutler to pad his stats.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

> Indianapolis Colts quarterback Andrew Luck has started to confound pass rushers not by his impressive play, but by congratulating defenders for hard hits.
> 
> Andrew Luck's routine on-field praise of opposing players has left Colts foes confused.
> Luck has become known to dole out "nice play, buddy" and "good hit" kudos almost as often as he finds wide receivers open down the field.
> ...


the *only* qb in the league that isnt a bitch imo.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Alright. Here's the playoff scenarios.

*AFC playoff scenarios for Week 16:*

*NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS*

Can clinch home-field advantage in the AFC playoffs with:
1) NE win + DEN loss

Can clinch a first-round bye with:
1) NE win
2) NE tie + IND loss or tie
3) IND loss + CIN loss or tie + PIT loss or tie + BAL loss or tie

*DENVER BRONCOS*

Can clinch a first-round bye with:
1) DEN win
2) DEN tie + IND loss or tie

*CINCINNATI BENGALS*

Can clinch the AFC North division title with:
1) CIN win + PIT loss + BAL loss or tie

Can clinch a playoff spot with:
1) CIN win
2) CIN tie + BAL loss
3) CIN tie + KC loss or tie + SD loss or tie
4) KC loss + SD loss + BUF loss or tie

*PITTSBURGH STEELERS*

Can clinch a playoff spot with:
1) PIT win

*BALTIMORE RAVENS*

Can clinch a playoff spot with:
1) BAL win + PIT loss + CIN loss
2) BAL win + KC loss or tie + SD loss or tie
3) BAL tie + KC loss + SD loss + BUF loss or tie

*NFC playoff scenarios for Week 16:*

*ARIZONA CARDINALS*

Can clinch the NFC West division title and home-field advantage throughout NFC playoffs with:
1) ARI win

*DETROIT LIONS*

Can clinch the NFC North with:
1) DET win + GB loss

Can clinch a first-round bye with:
1) DET win + GB loss + DAL loss

Can clinch a playoff spot with:
1) DET win
2) DET tie + PHI loss or tie
3) PHI loss

*DALLAS COWBOYS*

Can clinch the NFC East division title with:
1) DAL win + PHI loss or tie
2) DAL tie + PHI loss

Can clinch a playoff berth with:
1) DAL win + GB loss or tie + DET loss or tie as long as both don't tie

*SEATTLE SEAHAWKS*

Can clinch a playoff spot with:
1) SEA win + PHI loss or tie
2) SEA win + DET loss or tie
3) SEA win + GB loss or tie
4) SEA tie + PHI loss
5) SEA tie + DET loss + GB loss
6) PHI loss + DAL win or tie

*GREEN BAY PACKERS*

Can clinch a playoff spot with:
1) GB win + PHI loss or tie
2) GB win + DAL win or tie
3) GB tie + PHI loss
4) GB tie + PHI tie + DAL win or tie
5) PHI loss + DAL win or tie

*NEW ORLEANS SAINTS*

Can clinch the NFC South division title with:
1) NO win + CAR loss


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> the *only* qb in the league that isnt a bitch imo.


Luck is pretty awesome. I don't think it's possible to dislike him


I'd say Big Ben is the opposite of a bitch also


I love when Brady gets fired up and curses but when he yells at the refs it's annoying


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Griswold Family Christmas said:


> Miami and DEN were not dynasties
> 
> 
> also NE did it in the cap era
> ...


Miami went 32-2, undefeated in 72, and they were actually better in 73. They went from being the only team to never score a TD in a Super Bowl (vs Dallas had to get them in this somehow), to having what is the most dominant two run stretch ever (i think:side. Why are we disallowing dynasty because it was only two years? What if those two years were staggeringly dominant? Denver just misses out because they were really only destroying teams in the repeat year. That team was freaking scary. Too bad history doesn't remember the 98 Vikings as fondly. 98 Vikes still give me nightmares and Randy Moss just scored again.

If you're admitting the Patriots won in 2001 through kicking, then you're also saying the dynasty existed partially because of kicking. If they don't beat the Rams (through cheating also (not 100% serious here pls)), then they only win back to back titles, ie they're not quite a dynasty. If a game is down to kicking, then there are so many other factors that could've gone this way or that way. 

I know it might seem like I'm trying to discredit the great New England teams of the early 00s, but really I respect them quite a bit. I was only semi-trolling with the kicking and cheating stuff. I'm not sold that it's harder to win a title in the cap era (might need to be luckier), but it's still impressive, not to mention incredibly hard, to win 3 of 4 in any era.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Someone quote, tag, and mention me. Please and thank you.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Miami went 32-2, undefeated in 72, and they were actually better in 73. They went from being the only team to never score a TD in a Super Bowl (vs Dallas had to get them in this somehow), to having what is the most dominant two run stretch ever (i think:side. Why are we disallowing dynasty because it was only two years? What if those two years were staggeringly dominant? Denver just misses out because they were really only destroying teams in the repeat year. That team was freaking scary. Too bad history doesn't remember the 98 Vikings as fondly. 98 Vikes still give me nightmares and Randy Moss just scored again.
> 
> If you're admitting the Patriots won in 2001 through kicking, then you're also saying the dynasty existed partially because of kicking. If they don't beat the Rams (through cheating also (not 100% serious here pls)), then they only win back to back titles, ie they're not quite a dynasty. If a game is down to kicking, then there are so many other factors that could've gone this way or that way.
> 
> I know it might seem like I'm trying to discredit the great New England teams of the early 00s, but really I respect them quite a bit. I was only semi-trolling with the kicking and cheating stuff. I'm not sold that it's harder to win a title in the cap era (might need to be luckier), but it's still impressive, not to mention incredibly hard, to win 3 of 4 in any era.



I've just never heard of a dynasty with less than 3 championships before. The classic NFL dynasties are Packers-Steelers-49ers-Cowboys-Patriots. You gotta win 3. Miami was great back then w Shula and the No Name defense, but yeah, I don't consider them or Denver to be a dynasty. Some fantastic teams though.

In 2001 kicking was huge. Especially in the Raiders game. In the SB AV made 2 FG's. They weren't from that far out, and it was in a dome also. I mean kicking is part of the team so I don't see why they get penalized because they won on FG's. It's still a SB. The 2 SB's they've lost recently were close and came down to the finish. Doesn't have to come down to a FG to say either team could have won.


I know you weren't I do get annoyed at some people when they bring up Spygate and kicking though because they use them in a disrespectful way 100%. I feel it is harder to win in this cap era. I mean besides NE in 03-04 no team has repeat. In fact since 2001 only 3 teams have won multiple titles. Back in the 70s-80s-90s we saw teams win multiple titles a lot more frequently.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Since talent can't be as concentrated, I get that it seems harder, and it might be. It's almost like the team that suffers the least injuries has the best shot. Instead a 3 or 4 stacked teams, everyone is about equal, and balls need to bounce your way. So it might be harder, but luck factors in more heavily.

I love the cap era though. It makes for incredibly good playoff games and Super Bowls. December is almost always very fun, even if my Cowboys have failed lol.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Cap makes the league better. It's not like everyone has a chance every season. You have to be smart about drafting, signing the right people more than ever. Teams like the Raiders, Browns are proof.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Lions win out.
Seattle beats Arizona, loses to St. Louis.
Arizona loses out.

Lions for HFA imo.



MrMister said:


> Since talent can't be as concentrated, I get that it seems harder, and it might be. It's almost like the team that suffers the least injuries has the best shot. Instead a 3 or 4 stacked teams, everyone is about equal, and balls need to bounce your way. So it might be harder, but luck factors in more heavily.
> 
> I love the cap era though. It makes for incredibly good playoff games and Super Bowls. December is almost always very fun, even if my Cowboys have failed lol.


I'm just disappointed we won't get to see the Cowboys lose the NFC East in the final week on SNF again this year. It was becoming my favorite tradition in sports 

(Note: I actually don't hate Dallas but they bring the most lulz)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas is pretty beat up at the moment. Free, Martin, and De:mark are hurt. 

I think Dallas has to win out to take the East. Philly has the tiebreaker? I should figure this out.

Fortunately, the Wash game is a road game. Unfortunately, Indy is at home. Just need the Eagles to lose.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

It's hard to trust Dallas but I got them making it, winning out the rest of the way. Even without Murray they still have a great offense. I have to think any RB behind that oline will look a bit better. Not like they are totally dependent on the rush either.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Dallas is pretty beat up at the moment. Free, Martin, and De:mark are hurt.
> 
> I think Dallas has to win out to take the East. Philly has the tiebreaker? I should figure this out.
> 
> Fortunately, the Wash game is a road game. Unfortunately, Indy is at home. Just need the Eagles to lose.


I looked it up. Philly does own the tiebreaker based on having a better division record. They have to win out and the Eagles have to lose.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...hnny-manziel-to-remain-browns-qb-pettine-says

This confirms that we're gonna finish 7-9. But it's warranted. If Manziel's our future, we need to develop him and keep starting him. That's the only way he'll improve. If he gets worse than last Sunday, we need to trade his ass.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Texans are on their 4th and 5th string QB's. :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Guys, can JOHNNY FOOTBALL fist the Panthers in Charlotte?





















:Jordan


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

guys. who are your top 5 current head coaches? i was talking to a friend about this....the list at the top is pretty strong. in order...

1) Belichick (NE)
2) Tomlin (PIT)
3) McCarthy (GB)
4) Harbaugh (BAL)
5) Harbaugh (SF)

Fox, Coughlin, Reid, Arians, Pagano, and Payton in the mix.

Carroll can fuck off.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Harbaugh - Harbaugh - Belichick - Arians - Tomlin (No particular order)

Payton and Reid are probably 6 and 7. I think O'Brien could be great.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

1. Trestman
2. Trestman
3. Trestman
4. Trestman
5. Cutler


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

ut


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

1. Bill Belichick
2. John Harbaugh
3. Jim Harbaugh
4. Pete Carroll
5. Bruce Arians

Right behind are McCarthy and Tomlin imo.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

If the following happens... Cleveland will make the playoffs. And the reason they aren't already mathematically eliminated.

Week 16:
Cleveland Beat Carolina
Pitt Beat KC
Oakland Beat Buffalo
Houston Beat Baltimore
SF beat SD

Week 17:
Cleveland beat Ravens
New England beat Buffalo
Jags beat Houston
SD and KC TIE


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

id take captain bruce over all those ******* because he makes the most out of anything. he got to the playoffs using backups and backup of backups of QBs this year. SHOW HIM SOME DAMN RESPECT.


or show me what bill ever did without TOM BRADY and make a point. :hayden3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> id take captain bruce over all those ******* because he makes the most out of anything. he got to the playoffs using backups and backup of backups of QBs this year. SHOW HIM SOME DAMN RESPECT.
> 
> 
> or show me what bill ever did without TOM BRADY and make a point. :hayden3


11-5 with Matt Cassel at QB :cudi


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:lmao fair point


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Arians has to be the Coach of the Year and it can't be that close.

Best HC of the past 10 years or so is clearly BILL.



I REALLY NEED THE CARDS TO BEAT THE SEAHAWKS PLS ALSO


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Steelers, 49ers, and the Raiderrrrrrrrrs need to win plz imo.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Chiefs are gonna win out and get in the playoffs :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The moment we've all been waiting for. The tank commander Jimmy Clausen will make his first start at QB for the Bears on Sunday


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The angrier Harbaugh brother ( Jim ) is considering to go to Michigan. Apparently they made him an offer. It's been sad to see how Michigan have fallen into complete irrelevance over the years. I'd like to see him take that school back to glory. 

Plus Harbaugh vs Meyer :zayn3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Earl the Red Nosed Reindeer said:


> The moment we've all been waiting for. The tank commander Jimmy Clausen will make his first start at QB for the Bears on Sunday


Holy shit. rusrs


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Under the Mistletoe w/ Paige's Supple Bum said:


> Holy shit. rusrs


Yes I'm srs. Bears are benching Cutler


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I have to be sure to avoid any footage of that game or else my PTSD will trigger. Holy fucking shit. The Bears should have to pay the fans to come to that game. The NFL should fine the Bears millions for starting Clausen. 

This is disgusting. Those Bears fans have families, God dammit.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Clausen bringing that 53% completion percentage and 11 QBR at full force! Good night sweet prince.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

> While sparring with fellow draft analyst Todd McShay, Kiper made the following declaration: "If Jimmy Clausen is not a successful quarterback in the NFL, I'm done. That's it. I'm out."
> 
> McShay asked the following question: "What is your time frame, Mel? When do we make that assessment?"
> 
> ...


COULD KIPER BE RIGHT? CAN CLAUSEN BE A SUCCESSFUL QUARTERBACK IN THE NFL?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JIMMY CLAUSEN THE PRIDE OF NOTRE DAME. :drose


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Clausen to throw for 7TD's and get a fat contract next year like Matt Flynn :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

RIP Bears.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

R.I.P Cutler's career.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

You know it's desperate in Chicago when they bench the prima-donna for another overrated Golden Domer. I'm a Bears fan and I'm disgusted with the way this season has played out. There is a lot of talent on this team with Forte, Jeffrey, Bennett, and some up-and-coming defensive players. I don't expect Cutler to be the rah-rah team leader, but I wanted to see a hell of a lot more than him standing in the corner sucking his thumb after throwing an interception. Maybe Mike North on Fox Sports Radio was right...the Bears should have signed McCown to a 2-year deal and drafted a QB in the draft (he wanted Manziel). 

If they think this will light a fire under Cutler, they are right to a point. He will want it to light the way out of Chicago. At this stage, it's too late to change the way he acts and the way he plays. Trestman came in to be a player's coach, now trying to be a hard-ass one year later. Doesn't work that way. 

To me, though, Brandon Marshall is getting an unfair rap on this for being critical in the open about him. I'm sure Marshall has tried to get him right behind closed doors and it hasn't worked.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao The highest paid QB this season.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Cutler will be starting next year...for Oakland probably.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

My prediction is Arizona. That's where struggling/old QBs go for a revival.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The worst part about this season for Chicago is that they wasted another year of Forte. This guy is one of the few RBs that will be extremely hard to replace.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Tonight's game has massive implications. Fight for the #1 draft pick, so they can pick someone and still be irrelevant for the next 10 years.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

the toilet bowl tonight 

number one pick on the line


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

you know you suck when you get benched for jimmy fucking clauson.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The battle for the #1 pick begins tonight.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Actually feels weird tonight. 

I am a huge Titans fan and I never, ever want them to lose. 

However this team is so non-descript so void of anything to get excited about, it's hard to watch and actually not want them to lose.

I have to eat some crow here, and I'll take it. After the Titans win over KC in week one I boastfully came on here and mocked someone for picking the Titans to only win 4 games.....that's more than they will win barring a comeback tonight. I was wrong and I am man enough to take the heat.

Now I watch and just hope the Titans can get the number one pick instead of doing what they usually do by winning just enough to get a crap pick. This fanbase needs something to get charged up about. At least if they pick in the top three SportsCenter will talk about what the Titans will do, and that will be the most press they have gotten since the waisted signing of Randy Moss a few years back.

All that being said I feel bad for hoping they lose.

When your team has been in this position do you hope for a loss for a better pick?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

GOTY in my opinion.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Titans won by losing, basically.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Avril AND Wright each extended four years up here.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Since this is most likely the final few weeks of Rex Ryan as coach of the Jets, let's remember the good times of this great man. 





































Rex was great for a laugh. He will be missed.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Take it for what it's worth, but ESPN's Marcellus Wiley said that Harbaugh has signed a contract to be the next coach of the Michigan Wolverines, and it'll be announced after the season. This is what he said on the radio earlier:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Harbaugh did say he wants a challenge. Rebuilding Michigan into the perennial powerhouse they were from the past will be one for sure. Can't wait to see how he's going to do it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I was thinking he should go to Michigan. He can be set for life job wise (he could be there for 20 years if he wanted) and it's his alma mater.

Harbaugh should bring plenty of players to Michigan. He turned Stanford of all places into a good team. Wolverine resurgence incoming. Get your last licks in now.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> I was thinking he should go to Michigan. He can be set for life job wise (he could be there for 20 years if he wanted) and it's his alma mater.
> 
> Harbaugh should bring plenty of players to Michigan. He turned Stanford of all places into a good team. Wolverine resurgence incoming. Get your last licks in now.




inb4 Harbaugh to the Bears.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah Chicago hates to bring in good coaches.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

JM and I are in the League 1 Fantasy Championship Game... and our NFL teams play each other this week. Bring it on you fucker! You're gonna go 0-2!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Good for Jim. He'll be welcomed back like a hometown hero in Ann Arbor and if anybody can turn their fortunes around, it's him. Anybody got any guesses on who's gonna replace him in San Francisco?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Nah. It seems like he might wait and see if it's any other head coaching spots available in the NFL. Imo the Raiders would be a more difficult challenge to resurrect :lol


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Either way, Michigan or any other NFL team is getting a good coach in Harbaugh and he's going get paid nicely, so everybody wins.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

all bears fans are welcome aboard the LUCKS playoff bandwagon if you so want. We got the anti-Cutler. :luck


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> all bears fans are welcome aboard the LUCKS playoff bandwagon if you so want. We got the anti-Cutler. :luck




Nah, we'll be too busy watching a team that can actually win it all, the Blackhawks.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

How is Luck the anti-Cutler? Besides being a lot better, obviously.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

when he throws all his INTs he goes out there and plays better/acts like a leader/scores TDs. When Cutler throws INTs, he just throws more INTs, the bears unravel, and he mopes around. :kobe3


that wasn't supposed to be a serious comment. :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Good point there. :lol

Although if I had to pick the anti-Cutler, it would probably be Rodgers. Where as Cutler is an inefficient, turnover machine, Rodgers is like the exact opposite, the definition of efficiency and rarely ever throws picks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DOOOOOOOOON'T CAAAAAAAAAAARE - Jay Cutler


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Not impressed with the Eagles curtain jerking in Conference USA timeslot today.
The NFL Authority is trying to bury them


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

What's the reason for games on a Saturday night? rare thing to happen but I ain't complaining


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

In Punk We Trust said:


> What's the reason for games on a Saturday night? rare thing to happen but I ain't complaining


They'll usually do this around Christmas time, especially the years when Christmas lands on a Sunday.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> They'll usually do this around Christmas time, especially the years when Christmas lands on a Sunday.


Just got thrown by the TNF theme thought had to check my calender to see it was actually Saturday


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

In Punk We Trust said:


> Just got thrown by the TNF theme thought had to check my calender to see it was actually Saturday


Yeah, I think MNF did something similar 2 years ago between the Lions and Falcons.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pat McAfee is the fucking best. Excited for Dallas!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Sanchize failed


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Packers clinch playoffs :mark::mark::mark: Too bad the road to the SB likely wont go through Lambeau. 

"Mark Sanchez: ultimate accident waiting to happen!" :skip

In seriousness though, Skins can thank the refs for three extremely questionable RTP calls and Parkey for missing 2 field goals, one really makable and the other a little lengthy but makable.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

totally forgot that there were Saturday night games this week.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Apparently if the Packers lose out and Dallas loses out while the Eagles win their next game, Pack would be the odd team out. My apologies but that seems pretty far fetched seeing how albeit on the road a pissed off Packers plays TB and Dally would have to lose to Luck and Rg3 while Eagles beat Eli while Detroit takes out the Pack juggernaut at Lambeau. That is alot to happen.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Sanchez :lel


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

lmao @ philly


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Lions in the playoffs before their game even has started :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Chargers not off to a very good start. :rivers


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:gameover.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

meh, both teams choked late in the season. this game could have meant something


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

um, it means the chargers are still in the wild card hunt. if bengals lose out and chargers win next then the chargers are in. there's actually a few scenarios in which they get the last spot.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

That Chargers/Niners game was gold. Chargers pulled it out of their ass last season and I could see them doing it again. Bengals have Broncos and Steelers in their last two so losing out is definitely a possibility. 

Rex out to kill every Pats player today. Already got to Edelman and Blount before the game. Brady pls watch out for a fat man trying to plant drugs in your bag


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> um, it means the chargers are still in the wild card hunt. if bengals lose out and chargers win next then the chargers are in. there's actually a few scenarios in which they get the last spot.


If I did the playoff machine right, if KC wins today and Cincy loses on MNF the SD/KC game next week can become a de facto play-in game.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*EDITED -*

Updated scenarios before today's games ( and tomorrow ). From Si:

*AFC -*

*New England Patriots (11-3)*

Clinch a first-round bye:

• Win
• Tie plus an Indianapolis loss or tie
• IND loss plus a CIN loss or tie; or BAL loss or tie and PIT loss or tie

Clinch home-field advantage throughout the AFC playoffs:

• Win plus a Denver loss

*Denver Broncos (11-3)*

Clinch a first-round bye:

• Win
• Tie plus an Indianapolis loss or tie

*Cincinnati Bengals (9-4-1)*

Clinch a playoff spot:

• Win
• Tie plus a Baltimore loss

Clinch the AFC North:

• Win plus a BAL loss or tie and PIT loss or tie

*Pittsburgh Steelers (9-5)
*
Clinch a playoff spot:

• Win

*Baltimore Ravens (9-5)*

Clinch a playoff spot:

• Win plus losses by PIT and CIN

*NFC -*

*Arizona Cardinals (11-3)*

Clinch home-field advantage throughout the NFC playoffs:

• Win over Seattle

*Detroit Lions (10-4)*

Clinch the NFC North:

• Win plus a Green Bay loss

Clinch a first-round bye:

• Win plus losses by Green Bay and Dallas

*Dallas Cowboys (10-4)*

Clinch a playoff berth:

• Win plus a Green Bay loss or tie and Detroit loss or tie

*Seattle Seahawks (10-4)*

Clinch a playoff berth:

• Win or tie

*Green Bay Packers (10-4)*

Clinch a playoff berth:

• Win or tie

*New Orleans Saints (6-8)*

Clinch the NFC South:

• Win plus a Carolina loss


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

> Dallas Cowboys (10-4)
> 
> Clinch a playoff berth:
> 
> ...


If you win the NFC East, you clinch a playoff berth. Why is the first bullet point even mentioned?

Maybe it was written before the Eagles loss.


This Indy game is almost meaningless. It has no effect on tiebreakers and Dallas can still win the East if they lose today and defeat Washington next week. I'd prefer to win today and be in, but Indy isn't must win anymore.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I noticed that too. Yup it was.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Johnny got his bitch ass humbled last week. Let's see if he's learned anything.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

No Edelman today :mj2. Hopefully Lafell steps up and possibly Amendola. They should get opportunities to make some plays if Gronk is having a good game. 

These last 2 games are going to be tough. Division opponents, Jets always play is tough and the Bills have a good D. Hoping the Bengals can actually beat the Broncos, doubtful but I can hope.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

STEELER FANS ASSEMBLE


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

no blount or edelman

still wanna see more running


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Cosby's Spiked Xmas Eggnog said:


> No Edelman today :mj2. Hopefully Lafell steps up and possibly Amendola. They should get opportunities to make some plays if Gronk is having a good game. .


I'm not worry about LaFell stepping up today but Amendola has the chance today to really have a good game if he chooses. He'll be the #2 receiver behind Lafell, so he'll get some good throws to him.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Same old Browns. fpalm


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MANZIEL ALREADY GOT BENCHED :ti :ti :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

JM's Daddy said:


> MANZIEL ALREADY GOT BENCHED :ti :ti :ti
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Got a hamstring injury towards the end of the 2nd half. His return is questionable.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Pats struggling big time


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

johnny midget :dead


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jimmy Clausen is actually having a good game. :wee-bey


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

How was that not overturned? Brady and his NFL referees loving again


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

PACKERS ARE GOING TO THE PLAYOFFS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Please Rex Ryan beat the Pats one more time :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

In Punk We Trust said:


> How was that not overturned? Brady and his NFL referees loving again


according to noto it was just a bad call.


even though the play was measured short.


even though the review showed it was short and then the call "stood"(you know, after being measured short).


there's no ref favouritism or bias at all. :ti


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Rex Ryan ut


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This team, man. This fucking team. I'm not even sure if we're gonna get better next season. That's how unsure I am about this fucking team.

Fuck Johnny Manziel, fuck Brian Hoyer, fuck Kyle Shanahan, fuck all these injuries we've had this year, fuck this inconsistent offense, fuck the fact that Pittsburgh's going to the playoffs and we're not, and above all: fuck every aspect of this team except Spencer Lanning and our competent defense.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah well, the loss will improve our draft positioning. Clausen looked good against a good defense fwiw, he might be worth keeping around for next season.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

really excited for this Indy/Dallas game.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Panthers and Falcons fight for the playoffs next week.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Clausen wasn't train wreck bad but all 14 points were direct result of special teams fuckups (muffed punt and a BS roughing the kicker - should've only been a 5 yarder and a repunt). Granted I didn't watch him in Carolina but he probably got himself another contract, even if it was a well drawn gameplan that I hadn't really noticed the Bears run this year (short passes, lots of Forte). Had they caught some of those drops they may have won today.

As for the Lions, eh. Winning on the road in December is tough, so kudos to them for sticking it out. Game brought back memories of the Schwartz era with the stupidity. Hopefully they clean it up for the rest of the season.

And Dom Raiola is a POS that should probably be gone after the season. People complain about Suh being dirty but that bastard always seems to be in the middle of something.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice to see Keenun Da Prince and the Texans win today. Technically they still have a shot at getting into the playoffs, but most likely there's no way in hell they are getting in. It's still entertaining to see them in the playoff hunt race this season.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

The good news is that the Colts have a QB to make Lucky comebacks.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That fake punt by the Colts was ballsy as fuck. But that drop by McDonald cost them dearly.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I see that Mel Tucker is calling the Colts defense now too.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> That fake punt by the Colts was ballsy as fuck. But that drop by McDonald cost them dearly.


The texans tried a fake punt on the colts last week and failed :eva


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

So I'm in the first week of the Super Bowl for my FF league. I'm starting Luck. My foe is starting Brees. At the half, Bree's had 0 points. Luck has 0 right now in the 3rd. This shit is triply mayne. But not as trippy as the forums new layout. 

BTW, I left Tanny on the bench with his 29 point sexy self.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

If Oakland holds up, Bengals will only need the Chiefs to beat the Chargers next week to at least get a 6 seed. Anything that happens to them will be moot.



Joel Anthony said:


> So I'm in the first week of the Super Bowl for my FF league. I'm starting Luck. My foe is starting Brees. At the half, Bree's had 0 points. Luck has 0 right now in the 3rd. This shit is triply mayne. But not as trippy as the forums new layout.
> 
> BTW, I left Tanny on the bench with his 29 point sexy self.


I lost in my championship game. Left Eli on the bench. I thought he was going to stink it up today at St. Louis :lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

way top get humbled, colts. great way to head into the playoffs.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> way top get humbled, colts. great way to head into the playoffs.


At least your team is going to the playoffs.

I'm just hoping mine doesn't fuck up our high draft pick.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

never in doubt :romo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:dez

:de:mark

:romo

NFC EAST CHAMPIONS

:garrett


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

raiders helping the texans grim playoff hopes :kobe3


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

THE RAIDERS :mark: FROM OAKLAND :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HiddenFlaw said:


> raiders helping the texans grim playoff hopes :kobe3


Lol I can't believe that the Texans still actually have a decent shot in getting into the playoffs. I think they need to win and have the Chargers and Ravens to lose next week to get in. If the NINERS didn't fuck up, then only a Ravens loss would've been needed.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

CHUCK E CHEESE'S HOLIDAY ARCADE said:


> Lol I can't believe that the Texans still actually have a decent shot in getting into the playoffs. I think they need to win and have the Chargers and Ravens to lose next week to get in. If the NINERS didn't fuck up, then only a Ravens loss would've been needed.


they are going to do it :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Barefoot J(ohn) M(cClane) Saves Xmas said:


> STEELER FANS ASSEMBLE


BRING ON THE BUNGLES


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

191 career attempts and counting without a TD pass for Lindley. #LindleyWatch 

This is literally the only reason I've been watching Cards games lately. WILL HISTORY BE MADE?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Such glorious, er, tanking Saturday night by the NINERS. Superior draft pick! :mark:

There was a point in today's Ravens-Texans game at which Joe Flacco had 4 completions and 3 interceptions to his name. Heh.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

At this point, I'd be surprised if the Seahawks didn't win the Superbowl. They're clicking at the right time.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Bengals vs Steelers just been announced for SNF next week. Back to back primetime games :sad:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm guessing the Bengals don't do too well in primetime?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> I'm guessing the Bengals don't do too well in primetime?


No. Not at all. Total sabotage :sad:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

A bit surprised they didn't go NFC South title game since if the Bengals win tomorrow they're in the playoffs. Furthermore I'm surprised that if they were going to go with a title game they didn't go with NFC North since the Lions would make some history for them and they haven't been on a SNF game in quite some time (early 2012 IIRC). If that game was at home I'd be a little more pissed it wasn't on prime time but I guess whatever floats their boat.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Should've been Panthers/Falcons. That's the only one we know for sure will be win or go home.

Even if the Bengals lose tomorrow, they would still clinch a playoff spot if the Chargers & Ravens both lose their games next week.

CAR/ATL is the only one we 100% know will be win or go home for both teams.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm surprised they didn't do Lions/Packers. Yeah, Falcons/Panthers has that win or go home thing going for it, but both teams kinda suck so the interest probably wouldn't be as high. Packers and Lions pits 2 11-4 teams against each other for the NFC North crown.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Steelers are the best ratings draw of the possible big games. Bengals are losing tomorrow most likely, so it's going to be a big game next week.

Really relieved Dallas doesn't really need anything to play for next week (i think they're pretty much locked into the 3 seed). I don't like meaningless games because you can lose your edge, but it's still a relief as a fan.



Also who gets first pick on what games are shown? If it's Fox, it could be that Fox said fuck off we're using DET/GB and CAR/ATL.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken NBC can pick whatever game they want for week 17.

As far as ratings, Seahawks/Rams back in 2010 got great ratings even though they were both under .500 teams vying for a division title just like the Panthers & Falcons are. I think the allure of it being basically a playoff game would still draw in a lot of viewers despite their less than stellar record. Oh well, what's done is done.

I'll still be rooting for the Bengals tomorrow cause fuck Peyton


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Pats struggled but they ended up with a win, Jets always play the Pats tough. Key here was that Geno actually made a mistake, something he didn't do the last game which was also very close. Love how Pats get favoritism but are one of the most penalized teams in the league.

Colts :Jordan, no way should a playoff team be getting smoked this late in the season. I remember people were calling them a top defense earlier in the season. Romo could have done what he did in his sleep, he had his way with them. And Luck :jordan4.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Noto it's T-JAX. :mark:

Welp, Seattle just won the Super Bowl. They're unleashing T-JAX.

(seriously though Seahawks are back in nightmare mode)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

T-JAX :mark:


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Patriots offense since the Denver game hasn't been all that great. Struggled against Miami, NY, SD, IND. From what I've seen the line is playing back to the way they were early on in the season. It's worrisome for sure.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Well I guess we can try to spoil the Ravens playoff hopes and beat them. But who am I kidding? This team is in preseason form. Just gonna be another season where every team in the North except us get into the playoffs.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> Well I guess we can try to spoil the Ravens playoff hopes and beat them. But who am I kidding? This team is in preseason form. Just gonna be another season where every team in the North except us get into the playoffs.


i will be rooting for the browns i hope they go with hoyer


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

HiddenFlaw said:


> i will be rooting for the browns i hope they go with hoyer


Hoyer's got a shoulder injury. They're saying Connor Shaw might get the start. If this happens, I hope he racks up 250 yards and 2 touchdowns.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Is everyone ready for the return of Cutler? Clausen has a concussion and is already ruled out.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Should start Fales instead.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Logan Thomas named starter for the Cardinals :mark:

I've been wanting to see this man play since the pre-season. Excited to see what he's got.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He's going to be terrible.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

We'll see when he steps back on the field. I think he has good upside. Not like they have any other options right now anyways.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

:ti Grossman rejected the Browns offer.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

what a horrible offensive facemask call on Denver there. nothing there at all.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Face mask on Dem???

I saw nothing at all. Other than the defender hugging Demaryius.

That was terrible.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

We finally did it. We finally won a primetime game :marvin

And we clinched the playoffs. Still a chance to get the 2nd seed


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

God that title would look so much better with... " LIONS, PACKERS, AND BEARS OH MY!"


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If the Bears could make the playoffs they'd be up there.


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

The road to the Super Bowl goes through Foxboro baby!!!! YES


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

MrMister said:


> If the Bears could make the playoffs they'd be up there.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Jeremy Hill is a gift from the Football Gods. Thank you









Improve that ball security though.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

THANK YOU CINCY


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

₵A$H®;43230457 said:


> I lost in my championship game. Left Eli on the bench. I thought he was going to stink it up today at St. Louis :lol


Nvm. I thought I was done when down by 10. He had Luck, but he stunk it up and Beast Mode Lynch came in clutch for me. The other guy also had Mohamed Sanu and Julius Thomas, but they didn't do much last night.



















































Back to back champion! What a good week :grin2:


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Texans going to the playoffs too its their destiny :delrio


its going to be a fun sunday


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

With Hoyer and Manziel failing, my expectations as a Browns fan could not be any lower. Hoping Connor Shaw does good so we can at least finish at .500.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Absolute said:


> With Hoyer and Manziel failing, my expectations as a Browns fan could not be any lower. Hoping Connor Shaw does good so we can at least finish at .500.



You actually thought Manziel was going to be good? :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

₵A$H®;43285993 said:


> Nvm. I thought I was done when down by 10. He had Luck, but he stunk it up and Beast Mode Lynch came in clutch for me. The other guy also had Mohamed Sanu and Julius Thomas, but they didn't do much last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Guess you should hold those championships close, cause the Bengals ain't gonna do shit for you.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

JM's Daddy said:


> You actually thought Manziel was going to be good? :ti
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App











:kermit:kermit:kermit:kermit:kermit:kermit:kermit:kermit


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

http://www.cleveland.com/browns/ind...it.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

I will be shocked if Manziel is ever more than a spare backup QB in this league.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pro Bowlers for your Dallas Cowboys:

:romo
:dez
de:mark
Frederick
Martin
Smith

:mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I demand that the thread be renamed in tribute to now 4 time Pro Bowler Matthew Slater


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Even though he had a down year ( partially due to injuries ), A.J. Green made it to his 4th Pro Bowl in 4 years. I dig it


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Pro Bowlers for your Dallas Cowboys:
> 
> :romo
> :dez
> de:mark


The new triplets :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I know it's the LOL Pro Bowl but how did Deandre Levy not make it? All 6 OLB's that did were because they were 3-4 LBs with high sack totals. Levy should've made it in over a few of them.

And LOL at guys like Kuhn making it. Again.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Andrew Whitworth was snubbed too :lol



> According to Pro Football Focus grading system, Andrew Whitworth is listed as the league's top offensive tackle who has *only allowed nine disruptions on 529 pass blocks. Whitworth haven't allowed a quarterback sack this season *-- considering that he's closing in on 530 pass protection snaps, that's amazing. That's epic.












http://www.cincyjungle.com/2014/12/23/7444419/2015-pro-bowl-bengals-ot-andrew-whitworth-snubbed


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

₵A$H®;43305521 said:


> Andrew Whitworth was snubbed too :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What surprised me more was Joe Thomas's stats. You would think this guy wouldn't care as much, because he's on Cleveland. Well I guess he would have cared earlier in the year, because they were actually in the playoff hunt, but now that they're out...yea...those stats just amaze me, wow.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Brady
Gronk
Revis
Slater
Gostkowski 

From NE. I was hoping that Collins or Hightower would make it. I'm pretty surprised Hightower didn't tbh.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

No...No Vikings!?! :favre


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Now people give a shit about the Pro Bowl?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

CHUCK E CHEESE'S HOLIDAY ARCADE said:


> Now people give a shit about the Pro Bowl?






Nah, it's still a joke.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't watch the Pro Bowl and never really have just nice to see players from your team make it I guess.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

JM's Daddy said:


> You actually thought Manziel was going to be good? :ti
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I was actually against Manziel when we drafted him. But when Hoyer started sucking, I said "Mine as well give Johnny a shot." And then he tanked. So now we're about to enter another off-season unsure of who our QB for the future will be.

Yup. Same old Browns.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

:LOL


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't think Manziel will be good, but you have to find this out asap. A first rounder was spent on him. The sooner you find out, the sooner you can move on. His dedication is suspect apparently. This is such an enormous red flag. If your talent and size is suspect, you have devote yourself to this game beyond what Peyton Manning or Tom Brady does. I just highly doubt Manziel is anywhere close to their level of sacrifice and devotion.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> I don't think Manziel will be good, but you have to find this out asap. A first rounder was spent on him. The sooner you find out, the sooner you can move on. His dedication is suspect apparently. This is such an enormous red flag. If your talent and size is suspect, you have devote yourself to this game beyond what Peyton Manning or Tom Brady does. I just highly doubt Manziel is anywhere close to their level of sacrifice and devotion.


Manziel lacks conviction and maturity. He's gotta work those long hours during the week and practice his ass off if he really wants to get better. He could be our Russell Wilson if he cuts out the party boy image really commits to reaching that higher level. This off-season will be crucial for him and will determine what kind of QB he wants to be in the long term. Either shape up or ship out.

Meanwhile, I can't wait to see what Connor Shaw brings to the table:

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...ll-start-rookie?campaign=Facebook_atn_sessler


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Detroit has not beaten Green Bay in Wisconsin since 1991. This was when Barry Sanders played. If any Lions team can break this streak, it's this one.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Shaw's body type may be worse than Manziel (in terms of height), but I imagine that he works harder than Manziel. I remember him all too well being a UGA fan and he was a reasonably smart QB. You don't throw 24 TD's with only 1 INT without some intelligence. I just read his scouting report done by NFL.com just to see their pre-draft opinions on him and they described his strengths as the following: 

Fine touch and accuracy. 
Very good mobility and movement in the pocket. 
Tough and gritty competitor. 
Produced a rare 24-1 TD-INT ratio as a senior and cut down on mental mistakes that characterized his play earlier in his career. 
Workaholic, gym rat. 
Extremely determined. 
Vocal presence. 
Smart and instinctive -- is the son of a coach and understands football concepts. 
Plays through pain. 
Has a 27-5 career starting record, has rallied his team to victory off the bench and carries a calm, confident, poised field presence. 
Mentally and physically tough. 
Three-year starter in the SEC.

While he is by no means the perfect QB, I can see him doing better than Manziel and possibly Hoyer. I can say I will be rooting for him in his first start.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Detroit has not beaten Green Bay in Wisconsin since 1991. This was when Barry Sanders played. If any Lions team can break this streak, it's this one.


Maybe it's just me but the Lions seem meh to me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well this is the best defense they've had in awhile. Their front seven gives them the best shot to win in years.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

The Lions defense is amazing this year. If their defense executes, I can see the streak ending.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Alex Smith is ruled out against the Chargers. FUCK!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

CHUCK E CHEESE'S HOLIDAY ARCADE said:


> Alex Smith is ruled out against the Chargers. FUCK!




Wait, Smith got injured?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Lacerated spleen somehow for Alex Smith.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Josh Gordon suspended by the Browns.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Apparently Rex Ryan is expecting to be fired. And that basically shocks no one.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It'd be funny *not in a HAHA* way if Rex Ryan got fired before Marvin Lewis*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:marvin probably has an IRON-CLAD CONTRACT.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Chrome said:


> Apparently Rex Ryan is expecting to be fired. And that basically shocks no one.




In other news Marc Trestman is going to attempt to coach the last game of the year for the Bears.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Pretty straight-forward now.



Spoiler: Playoff Scenarios



*AFC SCENARIOS:*

*DENVER* clinches first-round bye with:

— Win or tie, OR

— Cincinnati Loss, OR

— Cincinnati tie and Indianapolis win

*CINCINNATI* clinches AFC North with:

— Win or tie

Clinches first-round bye with:

— Win and Denver loss or tie, OR

— Tie and Denver loss and Indianapolis loss or tie

*PITTSBURGH* clinches AFC North with:

— Win

*SAN DIEGO* clinches playoff spot with:

— Win, OR

— Tie and Baltimore loss or tie

*BALTIMORE* clinches playoff spot with:

— Win and San Diego loss or tie, OR

— Tie and San Diego loss

*KANSAS CITY* clinches playoff spot with:

— Win and Baltimore loss and Houston loss or tie

*HOUSTON* clinches playoff spot with:

— Win and Baltimore loss and San Diego loss


*NFC SCENARIOS:*

*DALLAS* clinches home-field advantage throughout NFC playoffs with:

— Win and Arizona loss or tie and Detroit/Green Bay tie

Clinches first-round bye with:

— Win and Seattle loss or tie and Arizona loss or tie, OR

— Win and Detroit/Green Bay tie, OR

— Seattle loss and Arizona loss, OR

— Tie and Seattle tie and Arizona loss or tie and Detroit/Green Bay does not end in a tie

*DETROIT* clinches NFC North with:

— Win or tie

Clinches home-field advantage throughout NFC playoffs with:

— Win and Seattle loss or tie and Arizona loss or tie, OR

— Tie and Seattle loss and Arizona loss and Dallas loss or tie

Clinches first-round bye with:

— Win, OR

— Tie and Dallas loss or tie, OR

— Tie and Seattle loss and Arizona loss

*GREEN BAY* clinches NFC North and first-round bye with:

— Win

Clinches home-field advantage throughout NFC playoffs with:

— Win and Seattle loss or tie

*SEATTLE* clinches NFC West with:

— Win, OR

— Tie and Arizona loss or tie, OR

— Arizona loss

Clinches home-field advantage throughout NFC playoffs with:

— Win and Detroit/Green Bay game does not end in a tie, OR

— Win and Dallas loss or tie, OR

— Tie and Arizona loss or tie and Dallas loss or tie and Green Bay/Detroit tie

Clinches first-round bye with:

— Win, OR

— Tie and Arizona loss or tie and Dallas loss, OR

— Tie and Arizona loss or tie and Green Bay/Detroit tie

*ARIZONA* clinches NFC West with:

— Win and Seattle loss or tie, OR

— Tie and Seattle loss

Clinches home-field advantage throughout NFC playoffs with:

— Win and Seattle loss or tie and Green Bay loss or tie, OR

— Tie and Seattle loss and Dallas loss or tie and Green Bay/Detroit tie

Clinches first-round bye with:

— Win and Seattle loss or tie, OR

— Tie and Seattle loss and Dallas loss or tie, OR

— Tie and Seattle loss and Green Bay/Detroit tie

*CAROLINA* clinches NFC South with:

— Win or tie

*ATLANTA* clinches NFC South with:

— Win





Hit-Girl said:


> *It'd be funny *not in a HAHA* way if Rex Ryan got fired before Marvin Lewis*


Mike Brown's logic - 4 straight playoff appearance. He's making progress. So why not give him a chance to 'prove himself' even more and sign him to an extension through 2020...



Chrome said:


> :marvin probably has an IRON-CLAD CONTRACT.


Makes sense. He's mediocre just like The Big Show :marvin


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I think it's time for us to let Josh Gordon go.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Vikings need to sit everyone this week, accept the #7 pick


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

No Gronk or Edelman today


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

What's this? We've suspended Gilbert too? Oh yeah, 7-9 is a certainty now.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

please football gods help the texans :cry


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol. I can't stand :rivers, but I think the Chargers got this final wildcard spot.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

HiddenFlaw said:


> please football gods help the texans :cry


#DontLike 

#ChiefsFan 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

₵A$H®;43398809 said:


> Lol. I can't stand :rivers, but I think the Chargers got this final wildcard spot.


I concur.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Cincy can get a first round bye? :faint:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Doesn't matter to me tbh. I think we can finally break our drought against the Chargers or the Colts ( if we drop down to the 5th seed after tonight ).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

well colts cant do anything.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Can we all spend a moment talking about how great DeMarco Murray is?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

^^^I have no problem with that.

He runs really hard, ie is a football player. Pretty elusive with great hands while having deceptive speed and burst. Solid blocker, though his weakness is vision and durability. He's been extremely durable this season.

I've always thought if he could stay healthy, he'd be a good RB. I watched him with the Sooners and was always jealous that OU recruited him over UT. I loved it when Dallas drafted him. It was a steal of a pick (3rd rounder).

He's probably gone after these next few games. I'll miss him.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

plus he cuckolded his friend 

what's not to like


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Connor motherfucking Shaw, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm just glad the Lions aren't done after this week. Although I'd rather not see them play next week.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

One of the two Ohio teams I'm rooting for today has to win. Rooting for the Browns was desperation, I should have known the Cravens would escape. 

Now I turn to the Bengals. The pillar of mediocrity and I pray they win tonight. Take the third seed so the Steelers don't have to play the cravens. Today is driving me crazy and I'll lose all sanity if the Steelers have a letdown against the Ravens.

Dalton is going to be average, he can do that? Hill will be phenomenal. The flu isn't an illness, it's team bonding exercise. The Steelers have a pattern, beat a rival, then get blown out the other game. Go Bengals, they can do this. Don't hand the Steelers the division. 

The Steelers can lose to anyone else. I realistically don't think they can beat any of the teams in the playoffs. Offense is overrated and the defense is just a prop.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Out of all the Browns season collapses I've seen, none were more disappointing than this one. The fact that we went from Kings in the North to the only team in our division to miss the playoffs is completely outrageous.

And I swear to Jesus tap-dancing Christ, if Kyle Shanahan has a job next season, we're fucked.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:fuck i wanted to see the texans in the playoffs


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Justin Houston with a quiet as hell 22 sacks on the year. Yet another guy who'd take down Strahan's record had Favre not taken the suspicious dive.

Even as a diehard Green Bay Packers supporter, it would be nice if JJ Watt received the MVP. Literally an MVP and that motor is insane. Best defensive lineman I've seen since Reggie White.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Absolute said:


> Out of all the Browns season collapses I've seen, none were more disappointing than this one. The fact that we went from Kings in the North to the only team in our division to miss the playoffs is completely outrageous.
> 
> And I swear to Jesus tap-dancing Christ, if Kyle Shanahan has a job next season, we're fucked.


Yep this is definitely the most disappointing collapse for the Browns, due to the fact that the Texans will miss the playoffs because of this. :troll

Well at least the Texans had a winning season this year. Playoffs would've been an icing on the cake. Hopefully the QB situation will be sorted out next season for the Texans.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Justin Houston is a fucking monster, 22 sacks on the year. Pay. That. Man. already.

Chiefs fall just short of the playoffs but with all the injuries and terrible offensive line i'm happy with the season they had, everyone expected us to having a losing record. Should be better next season and be in the mix to win the division.

Now to sit back and enjoy the playoffs :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Ravens making it sucks cause they always give NE a tough time, especially in Foxborough.

Houston not making it pretty much means Watt won't get MVP, although I hope he does.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Arcade said:


> Yep this is definitely the most disappointing collapse for the Browns, due to the fact that the Texans will miss the playoffs because of this. :troll
> 
> Well at least the Texans had a winning season this year. Playoffs would've been an icing on the cake. Hopefully the QB situation will be sorted out next season for the Texans.


Watt's getting league MVP for sure.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

NE offense has sputtered since Denver. The only game they looked amazing was against the Lions.

I'm pretty concerned about the line. They will have HFA and it's time to finally get that 4th ring. Balls out imo


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

GitRekt said:


> NE offense has sputtered since Denver. The only game they looked amazing was against the Lions.
> 
> I'm pretty concerned about the line. They will have HFA and it's time to finally get that 4th ring. Balls out imo


I really wouldn't worry about the Broncos anymore if I'm being completely honest.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

SkolVikings94 said:


> I really wouldn't worry about the Broncos anymore if I'm being completely honest.


I'm not as worried anymore, but I've seen NE go in as favorites so many times only to see an underdog beat them.

It's just dumb at this point to expect to win the SB. It's so fucking hard to do. This team is better equiped because they have an elite defense. The defense is better than the offense. To me it comes down to the line. If they give Brady some protection it'll be tough to beat the Pats.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

GitRekt said:


> I'm not as worried anymore, but I've seen NE go in as favorites so many times only to see an underdog beat them.
> 
> It's just dumb at this point to expect to win the SB. It's so fucking hard to do. This team is better equiped because they have an elite defense. The defense is better than the offense. To me it comes down to the line. If they give Brady some protection it'll be tough to beat the Pats.


I get what you're saying. On the other hand, I don't think Denver can win this year in Foxboro.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Logan Thomas didn't get the start :gameover


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

With the mess the Browns are in now, I'm listening to WKNR 850 on my ESPN app on my smartphone...the hosts and fans are ready to run Manziel out now. On one hand, it's not fair to have just thrown him to the wolves when he wasn't ready and the timing was piss-poor. On the other hand, he looks like a spoiled brat just like he was down in College Station. Now, they have questions on if he is the QB of the future, plus if I'm Hoyer I don't know if I want to be back next year. 

I'd name JJ Watt MVP as well, the dude is a fucking beast and he is arguably the best defensive lineman of this generation. Get a bit more talent on the offensive side of the ball, and you could have a Super Bowl contender in Houston. 

I would like the Bears to deal Cutler, but will they find someone to take him with that salary of his? Not even with teams like the Titans would they want to reach out to him.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

BruiserKC said:


> With the mess the Browns are in now, I'm listening to WKNR 850 on my ESPN app on my smartphone...the hosts and fans are ready to run Manziel out now. On one hand, it's not fair to have just thrown him to the wolves when he wasn't ready and the timing was piss-poor. On the other hand, he looks like a spoiled brat just like he was down in College Station. Now, they have questions on if he is the QB of the future, plus if I'm Hoyer I don't know if I want to be back next year.


http://nypost.com/2014/12/28/browns-had-to-hunt-for-johnny-manziel-after-he-threw-a-party/

^^If this article is true, Manziel has to go. Hoyer should be resigned for 1 or 2 more seasons, which should give us enough time to develop Shaw (or whoever we draft next May) into our QB for the future.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Fuck... I don't want to play Baltimore for a 3rd time. Won't be disappointed if the Steelers win tonight. *Much* rather play the Colts again.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> http://nypost.com/2014/12/28/browns-had-to-hunt-for-johnny-manziel-after-he-threw-a-party/
> 
> ^^If this article is true, Manziel has to go. Hoyer should be resigned for 1 or 2 more seasons, which should give us enough time to develop Shaw (or whoever we draft next May) into our QB for the future.


LOL, so glad Minnesota did not take this drama queen fuck boy.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

SkolVikings94 said:


> LOL, so glad Minnesota did not take this drama queen fuck boy.


Do you have any idea how pissed I am that we had two draft picks before you guys and we DIDN'T take Bridgewater?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Should have taken Dalton over Ponder :side:


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> Do you have any idea how pissed I am that we had two draft picks before you guys and we DIDN'T take Bridgewater?


I can't believe he fell to us at Rd 1 Pick 32. We got Barr and Bridgewater, absolutely lost it when we got them both. During the season before the draft, there were people saying he could go #1 overall.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

SkolVikings94 said:


> I can't believe he fell to us at Rd 1 Pick 32. We got Barr and Bridgewater, absolutely lost it when we got them both. During the season before the draft, there were people saying he could go #1 overall.


Right from the beginning, I was hoping we would get Bridgewater, Carr or maybe even Bortles. But make no mistake about it - I was NEVER a Johnny Manziel fan:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...rs-72-dolphins-pop-cork-113.html#post33993546


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> Right from the beginning, I was hoping we would get Bridgewater, Carr or maybe even Bortles. But make no mistake about it - I was NEVER a Johnny Manziel fan:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...rs-72-dolphins-pop-cork-113.html#post33993546


That hurts, I really feel for you and the team as a whole, Manziel will do nothing but bring them down.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

SkolVikings94 said:


> That hurts, I really feel for you and the team as a whole, Manziel will do nothing but bring them down.


Thanks. Believe it or not, this is actually the best Browns team I've seen in years. We could easily earn a playoff spot next season if we:

1. Hire a new offensive coordinator.

2. Get some competent linemen and receivers to support whoever's under center next year (be it Hoyer, Shaw, or somebody else).

3. Improve our run defense.

4. Cut Manziel and Gordon.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Wonder who the new Head Coach for the Falcons will be.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

This refereeing crew can eat a bag of dicks. If that was an intentional grounding Rodgers was deserving of one earlier in the game.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This Lions/Packers game is crazy. It would be bananas if the Lions could somehow get a W.

EDIT: Never mind.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

I've tried to find Bengal fans to start an Andy Dalton prayer circle. Stage fright is a serious thing and stuff. The problem is that most people who've seen him play suggest I start a support group. They need to stop acting like victims and encourage him to play better. 

This game is bizarre to predict, because I don't know which team will show up. Even if the Steelers win, I can't be confident believing they can sustain the success. Last time I fell for that trick the Jets happened.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Perfect Poster said:


> This refereeing crew can eat a bag of dicks. If that was an intentional grounding Rodgers was deserving of one earlier in the game.


Humph, amazing how they're able to overturn that two pointer with conclusive evidence yet Rodgers TD run wasn't. Hmmm.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

:ti a 7-8-1 team made the playoffs.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rodgers gets carted off with a calf injury. Comes back, gets 2 TD's, and wins the division with a 1st round bye :banderas. 

:mark: #KingOfTheNorth #RodgersMVP :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

IMPULSE said:


> I've tried to find Bengal fans to start an Andy Dalton prayer circle. Stage fright is a serious thing and stuff. The problem is that most people who've seen him play suggest I start a support group. They need to stop acting like victims and encourage him to play better.
> 
> This game is bizarre to predict, because I don't know which team will show up. Even if the Steelers win, I can't be confident believing they can sustain the success. Last time I fell for that trick the Jets happened.


If Dalton can survive Denver, he can survive Pittsburgh. Should be a close game though.

Also, if Detroit comes at Dallas with the type of offense they played tonight, they're gonna have a short playoff run.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JM's Daddy said:


> :ti a 7-8-1 team made the playoffs.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They will be favored next week too.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol IMP doesn't want to play the Ravens first. Neither do I.

I want the Colts so bad :lol


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:CAM


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

And now the speculation as to whom will replace Harbaugh in San Francisco can officially begin.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wish the Niners could get Pete Carroll, but I heard he has a pretty good job already. 

I honestly have no clue as to whom they hire. Do they go with prior connection with the organization like Shanahan or Holmgren, go with an established guy like Rex Ryan (please no) or go for some new blood. It is whatever the almighty Yorks want. 

I wish Harbaugh had stayed. I do think Michigan will be great for him. He gets paid big time, has total control and will be welcomed as a god who will resurrect the flagging Michigan franchise. I hope he is successful just to put a check on Ohio State, a team that i dont particularly care for.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

While I'm happy to have the home-field advantage and see the Seahawks channel the Purple Eaters' consistency for raw scoring defense, here are the facts:

The "tough portion" of the schedule that was supposed to come starting with our home game against AZ, turned out to be an offensive underbelly. Every single offense during this six-week demolition has been any combination of shitty, depleted, disappointing, and starting a lousy QB.

In reality, the toughest portion of the Seahawks' regular season schedule turned out to be in the beginning, for we faced four offenses that were healthy, clicking on almost all cylinders, and led by what I would consider to be elite QBs. Four of the first 5 QBs Seattle was pitted against were Aaron Rodgers, Philip Rivers, Peyton Manning, and Tony Romo. It was an even 2-2, but even the wins to me weren't the most convincing: Mike McCarthy put forth a horrendous coaching performance in the season opener, while the Broncos took the Seahawks to overtime and very likely could've won the game had they started with the ball in the 5th quarter.

I do believe the Seahawks will be returning to the Super Bowl, although I'm not completely convinced based on the evidence I've laid down that they can necessarily pull off the rare repeat. Thankfully for our sake, DAL and GB, or more importantly, ROMO and RODGERS, will do us the favor of eliminating the other prior to the NFC Championship, so we don't have to face them back-to-back. But I firmly believe one of those two teams is returning to the Clink in three weeks, and should we win, I highly suspect we ain't seeing a QB that isn't elite in Glendale. Granted, the Broncos seem to be off lately, but the Seahawks looked a bit off last December too. The Patriots offensive line performance recently provides optimism against the rejunvated Seahawks defense.

Let's also remember that in 2012, the Seahawks opened up a can of whoop-ass to close out the regular season, only to lose in the divisional round after making a tremendous comeback. And last year, the 49ers were white-hot going into the postseason, then came to the Clink after continuing their momentum, only to lose by the smallest hairs in the NFC Championship.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't know remember if I've done this today but twice can't hurt...


:romo

:dez

:de:mark

:garrett


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MrMister said:


> I don't know remember if I've done this today but twice can't hurt...
> 
> 
> :romo
> ...


:clap:mark: that is great. I would rep that if I could.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The Titans even suck at sucking....

By far the worst team in the league cannot suck enough to get the first pick.

My wish list that will not happen....

1. Fire Whiz. I don't care if its only been one year. He has shown a complete level of incompetence and horrible decision making the likes I have never ever seen.

2. Trade down from two. Then draft a pass rusher, run stuffer, a cb and safety with first four picks.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

roger's NFL: smack a guy in the knee

ANDY BUNGLES the check's in the mail buddy


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm late, but I'll say this, hopefully the Bears fire EVERYONE. At least they lost today, to get that higher draft pick.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the bell injury has killed my mood. my hope for even a playoff win is going down the drain and now this bengal thing sees stupid. i've lost my smile.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> I don't know remember if I've done this today but twice can't hurt...
> 
> 
> :romo
> ...


THE TRIPLETS :mark:


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the coaches are trying to throw the game in the fourth 

on one hand i am glad we're on the same page. on the other hand waiting for bell to get hurt to lose is just ugh. 

whoever plays the steelers next week need to put them down early.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

IMPULSE said:


> the bell injury has killed my mood. my hope for even a playoff win is going down the drain and now this bengal thing sees stupid. i've lost my smile.


But didn't you want to face the Colts next week?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

dere's dem BUNGLES


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm depressed. I don't know what I want. I really don't want to lose to the Ravens because I will have to deal with Raven fans. 

Come back Bell. I'm going to put a broken sign on my doorbell. Anytime I hear a bell, there will be a moment of silence. I might read the play by play of the playoff game instead of watching the murder.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Yup. This one's over. I hate the Bengals, but I REALLY hate Pittsburgh. Was hoping Dalton and Co. would get the job done tonight and send the Steelers on the road next week. So much for that.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

reggie nelson get your BUNGLIN ass off the field and get ready to write the NFL a check


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

SEVENBURG.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Ravens v Steelers :mark:
Colts v Benglas in the pretenders bowl :meh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Some 49ers react to Harbaugh release. Anquan Boldin's reaction troubles me. There are some definite rifts developing in SF and I'm not referring to the San Andreas fault line.

http://hsrd.yahoo.com/_ylt=A86.JvKE...hY3Rpb25z/RS=^ADAA5QrfWKMDxQRK1FJfpbsHTQdaUs-


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

deepelemblues said:


> Ndamukong Suh get ready to write the NFL a check


Fixed it for you. Anyway, Ravens and Steelers should be a blockbuster (as usual).


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

supersonic said:


> Don't have time to explain my picks since I'm headed to the game.
> 
> AFC:
> 1 - New England
> ...


So it turns that the first round byes and AFC overall were a tad bit predictable.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Steelers are my family's team. They are my second favorite and I support them against anyone except San Francisco. This game with Baltimore will be a war and I hope Pittsburgh survives with enough left in the tank to take down Denver in the second round.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> Fixed it for you. Anyway, Ravens and Steelers should be a blockbuster (as usual).


the only thing that's fixed are the decisions of the browns' front office.

pretty sure a bunch of yinzers in munhall are pulling the strings n'at.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

IDONTSHIV said:


> The Steelers are my family's team. They are my second favorite and I support them against anyone except San Francisco. This game with Baltimore will be a war and I hope Pittsburgh survives with enough left in the tank to take down Denver in the second round.


Pittsburgh beating a rested Denver team? Imo, I don't see that happening. And if they do make it past them, they're gonna run into a brick wall called the New England Patriots.



deepelemblues said:


> the only thing that's fixed are the decisions of the browns' front office.
> 
> pretty sure a bunch of yinzers in munhall are pulling the strings n'at.


This is the best Browns front office we've had since the return (which is saying a lot). Only real decisions they need to make this off-season are cutting Shanahan, Manziel and Gordon. Everybody else should stay.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

JM said:


> SEVENBURG.


So you're convinced you take care of NE and/or DEN, PLUS either SEA or GB?



Greenlawler said:


> The Titans even suck at sucking....
> 
> By far the worst team in the league cannot suck enough to get the first pick.
> 
> ...


You'll acquire Jay Cutler and like it, dammit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> Pittsburgh beating a rested Denver team? Imo, I don't see that happening. And if they do make it past them, they're gonna run into a brick wall called the New England Patriots.


It seems unrealastic; this i concede. But as the oft expressed platitude goes Hope springs eternal.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

steelers have a puncher's chance against anyone but im not expecting anything more than beating the ratbirds


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crabtree and Boldin arent happy about Harbaugh. I fear for team unity right now. I blame Jed York. To paraphrase Cato the Elder, *Jed York delendus est.* :cuss:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*IDONTSHIV* pulling out the big guns with Cato the Elder. I would be willing to employ this curse tablet on Jed York: http://blogs.getty.edu/iris/an-ancient-curse-revealed/ _Jed York delendus est_ indeed!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ratbirds. Niccas around here on :washed status. :drake1


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

49ers hadn't really had much success under the York family before Harbaugh got there so it's strange they're getting rid of of him after just one bad season.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

GitRekt said:


> Ravens v Steelers :mark:
> Colts v Benglas in the pretenders bowl :meh


Eh all 4 of them have shown inconsistencies. Maybe less-so the Steelers because they've won 4 straight going in; albeit against 2 non-playoff teams ( one of them being sub .500 ). Plus the Colts & Bengals have shown they're _capable_ of hanging with elite teams. Everyone is an contender by default now.



deepelemblues said:


> reggie nelson get your BUNGLIN ass off the field and get ready to write the NFL a check


A Steeler fan should be the last person talking about writing checks.



Spoiler: Brown's big boot















The hit on Bell was legal. And don't get me started with the helmet-to-helmet hit on AJ. But it's the Steelers. Nothing will be done about it. Nothing nobody can do about it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Super Sonic said:


> So you're convinced you take care of NE and/or DEN, PLUS either SEA or GB?


Lulz, are you new?

It wasn't a prediction. It's a state of being.

I'm not going to predict me team's going to win no more than predict they are going to lose. Everyone is a contender now. 

I'm certainly not going to pretty up with a facade that I'm ok with my team losing before the games are played, like some people.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

like 95% of people on here*



ALL IN ON LUCK. :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Steelers should shred the Pats D, and if the Packers beat the Seahawks, then :lol: Packers remember what happened last time they played the Steelers in Glendale.

Pitt does not want to see Seattle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I slept on the Harbaugh release, but I still see this as a dark day in the club's history. Granted sports fans are prone to hyperbole, but this is some of the worst news for THE CITY since Loma Prieta. The Niners will/should improve next season as they get their defensive core back from injury, I am more concerned with the offense and Kaep. I want him to succeed, but he seemed woefully inadequate running the spread offense this year. I dont know if this is just the result of the league figuring out how to defense him or he has lost his "mojo" ala Rick Ankiel. Perhaps the offense needs to go back to the run first, pass when necessary offense because their great offensive line could not protect Kaep from his defensive pursuers. Please cut Jonathan Martin. He couldnt even block anyone on Facebook. I feel like bullying him right now.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

₵A$H®;43419905 said:


> Eh all 4 of them have shown inconsistencies. Maybe less-so the Steelers because they've won 4 straight going in; albeit against 2 non-playoff teams ( one of them being sub .500 ). Plus the Colts & Bengals have shown they're _capable_ of hanging with elite teams. Everyone is an contender by default now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see any of the 4 teams getting out of the AFC tbh.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

WestGOD said:


> like 95% of people on here*
> 
> 
> 
> ALL IN ON LUCK. :mark:



100%. We side goin' to the Super Bowl!


It appears that the lolBears have fired Emery and Trestman. What an awful year and a disappointment they have been. I don't know what I want in terms of replacements for either of them, but preferably a GM that doesn't just focus on drafting hidden "gems" from Boise in the first round and a coach that can act like a leader and fire this team up. Also, a defensive coordinator that has more than two plays would be swell too.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

WestGOD said:


> like 95% of people on here*


Well I don't know about everybody else on here, but I'm a Browns fan and I'm used to getting my hopes up and being rewarded with failure. Sooooo....


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Stax Classic said:


> Steelers should shred the Pats D, and if the Packers beat the Seahawks, then :lol: Packers remember what happened last time they played the Steelers in Glendale.
> 
> Pitt does not want to see Seattle


Pit couldn't shred NE's defense when they sucked. This is the best Pats defense since 2003. Can't see them 'shredding' them.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

orton retires :Korton


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

JM said:


> I'm certainly not going to pretty up with a facade that I'm ok with my team losing before the games are played, like some people.


It's like you're having trouble reading and comprehending. Way before the kickoff I stated I won't be bent out of shape if the Bengals lost since the 2 seed is a lost cause because Denver beat Oakland. All I want is a favorable match-up now. No way I want to play the Ravens for a 3rd time while the 2 previous came down to fluke plays/penalties at the very end ( even though we swept them ). Divisional opponent in the wildcard?! Something I don't feel comfortable with. But to teach their own. 

It's been narratives for the Bengals since Week 11 ( after the Thursday night game ). Then we won 3 straight road games, then came up with a signature win against Denver while 85% of the nation or so say we wouldn't make the playoffs in the first place. Even I was skeptical. But they pulled it off. Now let's go.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I read perfectly fine Cash, I can also read between the lines perfectly fine as can anyone that has been reading your spew all year. It's called a facade. An outward appearance that is maintained to conceal a less pleasant or creditable reality. Your less pleasant or creditable reality? Your team is going to lose this week and lose again next week against your "favourable" opponent that you failed to score a single point against. 

You've been talking about beating the Steelers ALL YEAR. Then the games finally happen and you got clobbered and then the next game "you'd rather lose". How convenient. 

Fact is, next Sunday is January. ie. There is no favourable match up for the Bengals. Football in January = loss for the Bengals.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

JM said:


> Football in January = loss for the Bengals.


I rest my case. Jesus this is going to be an long week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trestman out and Chicago GM were officially fired. Trestman was the Niners offensive coordinator back around '95 or so, but I dont want him as a potential head coach candidate.Let him go back to the CFL or something.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

₵A$H®;43424169 said:


> Jesus this is going to be an long week.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Aidan said:


> 100%. We side goin' to the Super Bowl!
> 
> 
> It appears that the lolBears have fired Emery and Trestman. What an awful year and a disappointment they have been. I don't know what I want in terms of replacements for either of them, but preferably a GM that doesn't just focus on drafting hidden "gems" from Boise in the first round and a coach that can act like a leader and fire this team up. Also, a defensive coordinator that has more than two plays would be swell too.


Yeah, I'm surprised they fired both of them tbh. I thought Emery might be given one more year especially since Garza got that one-year extension, but nope, he's gone too. Hopefully the new GM is a good one and hires the right coaches and overhauls the roster.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

my picks atm

PIT over BAL
IND over CIN
DAL over DET
ARZ over CAR

NE over CIN
DEN over PIT
SEA over ARZ
DAL over GB

NE over DEN
SEA over DAL

SEA over NE



same as my pre season sb


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Not gonna make concrete predictions on games just yet. But as of right now, I've got Seattle successfully repeating.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

on another note i'm begging someone to take suh's knee out












Brady would have KO'd him imo


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Out of morbid curiosity, I wonder what the NFL would do if Suh actually broke Rodgers' ankle when he stepped on him. Anyway, if Riola only got 1 game for blantantly stomping on Ferguson, I don't think Suh gets suspended for standing on Rodgers for a second. I think that gif may also be in slow motion too, so it may not be as bad as it looks.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

GitRekt said:


> my picks atm
> 
> PIT over BAL
> IND over CIN
> ...


DAL over GB? Are you serious?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll never wish for an injury on someone, but if Suh got cheap shotted and seriously injured, maybe he'd get it through his thick fucking skull how much of a piece of trash he is.

Now then, on to Wildcard weekend! Glad Cincy is coming back here. I have a little money that I should use on bills, but... playoff tickets. So tempting.

- Colts over Bungles
- Steelers over Ravens
- Cowboys over Lions
- Panthers over Cardinals

No sexy upsets. But ayyyye.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

SkolVikings94 said:


> DAL over GB? Are you serious?


Dude Dallas is good. That offensive line with Murray, an underrated Romo throwing it to Dez, Witten, Williams and Beasley, etc. I could see it.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> I'll never wish for an injury on someone, but if Suh got cheap shotted and seriously injured, maybe he'd get it through his thick fucking skull how much of a piece of trash he is.
> 
> Now then, on to Wildcard weekend! Glad Cincy is coming back here. I have a little money that I should use on bills, but... playoff tickets. So tempting.
> 
> ...


I actually am rooting for a Suh injury. Dude is trash.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lulz, I understand Suh's actions were in plain view and caught on film but you guys are naive if you don't think this stuff happens all the time in every game in piles, fighting for fumbles, etc.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

GitRekt said:


> Dude Dallas is good. That offensive line with Murray, an underrated Romo throwing it to Dez, Witten, Williams and Beasley, etc. I could see it.


I doubt Dallas even makes it past Detroit. Another fluke season for them, just like the 2009 playoffs.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Regardless of whether or not it was intentional, Suh's gonna get punished for this based on his reputation.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dallas is undefeated on the road this year. That could bode well for their run or it just might mean that they are due to finally lose one.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

SkolVikings94 said:


> I doubt Dallas even makes it past Detroit. Another fluke season for them, just like the 2009 playoffs.


We'll see what happens I guess. In 2007 they didn't have this kind of oline and running attack. Dallas would have HFA if not for Romo going down and them having to play Weeden.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Dallas is undefeated on the road this year. That could bode well for their run or it just might mean that they are due to finally lose one.


Well they play Detroit at home, so..


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

GOODBYE TRESTMAN. COME ON IN HAURBAUGH!!!


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

JM's Daddy said:


> GOODBYE TRESTMAN. COME ON IN HAURBAUGH!!!


Lol Harbaugh is going to UofM, sorry to tell you :/


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

JM's Daddy said:


> GOODBYE TRESTMAN. COME ON IN HAURBAUGH!!!


Harbaugh is going to Michigan. They're probably gonna officially announce it within the next day or so.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SkolVikings94 said:


> Well they play Detroit at home, so..


I assume they beat detroit, but they are 4-4 at home, so you never know.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The Absolute said:


> Regardless of whether or not it was intentional, Suh's gonna get punished for this based on his reputation.


Are you actually questioning whether it was intentional or not lol.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

suh = matt cooke of nfl


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

JM said:


> Are you actually questioning whether it was intentional or not lol.


Lol nope. I'm just saying that if any other player did that to Rodgers, they would have gotten a warning or a slap-on-the-wrist fine. But given Suh's history, he's gonna get it. And even if it was an accident, how come he hasn't apologized to Rodgers yet?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

He got a 1 game suspension. So that's that.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I assume they beat detroit, but they are 4-4 at home, so you never know.


Fwiw, Detroit also went 4-4 on the road and none of those road wins came against a playoff team, so I don't have much faith in them going to Dallas and winning.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Ewing Theory potential folks. Stafford lights it up in his home state to get their first playoff win since 1991. Then they go to Seattle and do the unthinkable with an angry and recharged Suh and a returning Fairley that have a field day. Then they finally end the losing streak in Green Bay in the Championship game. At the Super Bowl Goodell hands Suh the MVP trophy after Suh kills Brady/Manning/insert QB Here and the Lions pull off their run that they have never had.

Heard it here first folks :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Suh done as a Lion perhaps


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

1 game suspension? Yup. DeMarco Murray's gonna run all over that defense on Sunday.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

PP did you know that Detroit's last playoff win in 91 was against Dallas? #funfact 

I have no problem with the Suh suspension:side:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

GitRekt said:


> Suh done as a Lion perhaps


 Why wouldn't they play him in the divisional round?



MrMister said:


> PP did you know that Detroit's last playoff win in 91 was against Dallas?
> 
> I have no problem with the Suh suspension:side:


Yessir I did. There was a legendary run by Barry that I've seen highlights of. Lemme see if I can find the .gif....










Hopefully that blowout happens again :mark: :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The best part is Tony Casillas wtf look over one shoulder and then over the other shoulder. 

He's like wtf how is this possible?


Oh yeah everyone play in this:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fanta...ff-survivor-pool-2nd-annual.html#post43429841


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Perfect Poster said:


> Ewing Theory potential folks. Stafford lights it up in his home state to get their first playoff win since 1991. Then they go to Seattle and do the unthinkable with an angry and recharged Suh and a returning Fairley that have a field day. Then they finally end the losing streak in Green Bay in the Championship game. At the Super Bowl Goodell hands Suh the MVP trophy after Suh kills Brady/Manning/insert QB Here and the Lions pull off their run that they have never had.
> 
> Heard it here first folks :mark:


:lol

Hope the Lions can do it. Either them or the Bengals have to break our "curse" eventually.



MrMister said:


> Oh yeah everyone play in this:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fanta...ff-survivor-pool-2nd-annual.html#post43429841


Wait. I'm still part of another Survival. Me and Tater been going back n forth for weeks now:

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/survival/32596

^ Does this still count?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Alright MRMR, let's talk Cowboys. I haven't seen much of them this year (parts of both Eagles games, part of the MNF Skins game, the SF game, and maybe one or two more) so fill me in:

-Has Demarco shown any signs of slowing down? The guys gotten a ton of carries and I know he had a hand injury, but is he still as awesome as he looked early/midseason?
-Is this defense better against the run or the pass? Who's their most dangerous pass rusher? How big would the Melton injury be?
-Can someone contain Megatron? The guy tore them up their last two meetings and has looked good since coming back from injury. I know Mo Claiborne has been kind of a bust but isn't Carr somewhat decent? 
-Is the fanbase confident with Romo or are they walking on eggshells still waiting for that Romo moment to happen?
-If they're able to contain Dez (I'd personally put Slay on him with safety help over the top) who's the most dangerous receiver? Terrance Williams has come and gone in spurts (my fantasy team knows this), Cole Beasley? Jason Witten?

Answer all or none if you'd like. Trying to generate some discussion for these games while I have to wait until Sunday.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Where the hell is Tater anyway? If that Survivor goes into the playoffs, yeah keep going! You can still play in this new one though, unless the other Survivor is too taxing.

@pp (my answers in bold):

-Has Demarco shown any signs of slowing down? The guys gotten a ton of carries and I know he had a hand injury, but is he still as awesome as he looked early/midseason?

*Not really. I mean yes he gets tired during games, but he's still as physical as he always is. The hand hasn't really affected him so far. If the line is in a good rhythm, Murray is getting yards.*

-Is this defense better against the run or the pass? Who's their most dangerous pass rusher? How big would the Melton injury be?

*It has holes against both run and pass. Definitely worse against the pass. This is bad vs Detroit of course. Melton injury is a depth issue. He's one of the better disruptors. Bummed he got hurt. It's not good for Dallas at all. Dallas has no dangerous pass rushers.*

-Can someone contain Megatron? The guy tore them up their last two meetings and has looked good since coming back from injury. I know Mo Claiborne has been kind of a bust but isn't Carr somewhat decent?

*No Carr is bad. Scandrick is the best Dallas CB. And no, no one on Dallas has a chance one on one with Calvin. I'm already having nightmares about him (see last two Dallas/Detroit games)*

-Is the fanbase confident with Romo or are they walking on eggshells still waiting for that Romo moment to happen?

*Romo is pretty divisive among Dallas fans. We all want him to succeed, but yeah going on the past, he's hard to trust. I understand any fan that is waiting for the implosion. I'm cautiously optimistic about him for a few reasons.*

-If they're able to contain Dez (I'd personally put Slay on him with safety help over the top) who's the most dangerous receiver? Terrance Williams has come and gone in spurts (my fantasy team knows this), Cole Beasley? Jason Witten?

*The Dallas receivers other than Dez have really stepped up this past month. Both Williams and Beasley are getting open. Witten is still Witten. He might be immortal? Objectively, this is not an offense I'd want to face right now.*



The weakness of Dallas is definitely the defense. They can't put on consistent pressure, so they're pretty much bend but don't break. They do play really hard most games though, and good things can happen when you play hard. /cliche


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> The hit on Bell was legal. And don't get me started with the helmet-to-helmet hit on AJ. But it's the Steelers. Nothing will be done about it. Nothing nobody can do about it.


Nothing will be done about it because glancing blows of the defender's facemask - or anywhere but the crown of their helmet - on a ballcarrier's helmet when he is trying to advance the ball are not penalties or dirty hits. Ballcarriers are not considered defenseless players in that situation. AJ Green was trying to advance the ball and still had possession of it when Mike Mitchell started his tackle. By the time he hit Green's helmet _with his shoulder_ the ball had come out. 

Clean hit, AJ Green should never have been on the field anyway with his bruised arm. That decision cost Cincinnati the game, all 3 Bungles TOs AJ had his hand in and 2 of those were DIRECTLY because of his injured limb. And let's face it, your problem here is that the Bungles are the Steelers' bitch. If it isn't in the regular season that your little brother status gets confirmed, it's in the playoffs. By the Steelers. Way more often than not. Sometimes the Steelers let the Ravens teach you that lesson. Most of the time, they're fine doing it themselves. Cincinnati will never be better than Pittsburgh in professional football. It's in the NFL rulebook, look it up. Cris Collinsworth is still bitter about how hard the Steelers jacked him up every time he went across the middle against them in a Bungles uniform in the 80s. Some things never change. The Ravens never complain about how hard the Steelers hit them, do they? Because they hit back just as hard. They can take it and want to give it back. Little brother Cincinnati isn't capable of that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ONE DAY

No one should have a problem with the hit on AJ Green. Clean hard hit there.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

How's Garrett been with his decision-making? I.e. Timeout usage, when to go for 2 pointers/4th downs? Caldwell has actually surprised me by getting more aggressive later in the season (although we did have a punt inside of the 40 yesterday, they also went for a 4th and 10 at the 31 that could've been converted had Stafford not airmailed the throw) and IIRC Garrett has always been kind of a chickenshit/risk averse type coach (much like Caldwell).

Also, Lions ST's are pretty bad. There's the obvious kicking woes (although Prater has at least stabilized the position somewhat there). Allowed a PR TD last week and a big KR against Minnesota (although it didn't result in points IIRC). Jeremy Ross basically was given the returner job this year because of one good game against Philly in the snow last year. Has Dallas done well at busting big plays/limiting the return yardage? Bailey's been pretty automatic, yeah? Gotta believe the ST advantage favors Dallas because I don't think there are many worse than the Lions.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jason Garrett called an onside kick up 20-7 yesterday. He's been quite aggressive and that play call shows that. He also played all the starters all game long in a pretty much meaningless game. He doesn't call offensive plays most of the time. The offensive play calling is Calahan and Linehan (Linehan I think calls most of it). I don't have many complaints about their calls this year. They still run shotgun too much in weird situations, but I guess that's just how it's going to be. At least they run shotgun LESS. I kind of love that. 

Dallas ST's is pretty good. Solid kick coverage and Harris is a good returner when he's not fumbling. Dan the Man is GKOAT too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I like Romo. I know expectations are high in Dallas because they have been playing very well.I wonder if they depart the playoffs early, what the consequences will be in Dallas. I hope they win a couple just to keep people off of his back.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

im hoping romo romo's its great entertainment :vince5


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Perfect Poster said:


> Why wouldn't they play him in the divisional round?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#75 looking around like "The fuck?" while Barry is ripping up the defense. 

I hope the Cowboys can finally pull it off this year. I've been watching them since 2005 (when I started really watching football plus the fact my stepdad is a huge Cowboys homer), and this is the best team they have ever put out on the field in that period.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> Nothing will be done about it because glancing blows of the defender's facemask - or anywhere but the crown of their helmet - on a ballcarrier's helmet when he is trying to advance the ball are not penalties or dirty hits. Ballcarriers are not considered defenseless players in that situation. AJ Green was trying to advance the ball and still had possession of it when Mike Mitchell started his tackle. By the time he hit Green's helmet _with his shoulder_ the ball had come out.
> 
> Clean hit, AJ Green should never have been on the field anyway with his bruised arm. That decision cost Cincinnati the game, all 3 Bungles TOs AJ had his hand in and 2 of those were DIRECTLY because of his injured limb. And let's face it, your problem here is that the Bungles are the Steelers' bitch. If it isn't in the regular season that your little brother status gets confirmed, it's in the playoffs. By the Steelers. Way more often than not. Sometimes the Steelers let the Ravens teach you that lesson. Most of the time, they're fine doing it themselves. Cincinnati will never be better than Pittsburgh in professional football. It's in the NFL rulebook, look it up. Cris Collinsworth is still bitter about how hard the Steelers jacked him up every time he went across the middle against them in a Bungles uniform in the 80s. Some things never change. The Ravens never complain about how hard the Steelers hit them, do they? Because they hit back just as hard. They can take it and want to give it back. Little brother Cincinnati isn't capable of that.


That's funny. Because Tomlin had the nerve to point in our players faces after a legal hit. Reggie had no intent in taking out Bell. It was a bang-bang play. Unlike the Steelers, which have the reputation of doing sketchy shit. Coaches trying to impede/clipping opposing players, players deliberately tearing ACL's, the list goes on. And how the hell you know Collinsworth bitter about anything? Are you his therapist? Is that one of his deep secrets? No surprise Steelers' fans defending it. Also, what's up with the Reading Rainbow stories about Baltimore teaching us lessons ( lolwat )?!. Why are you stroking the Ravens dick? Our head-to-head record has been pretty much even for awhile now. Being completely left out of the playoff picture for 3 years until now must had gave you a high. Maybe Tim Tebow needs to baptize you all again. But it probably won't work. It will always be Shitsburgh.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:mark: AFC North hatred :mark:

We need to get a Ravens fan perspective ITT. WHERE ARE YOU GENESIS OR CAMILLE PUNK OR PEZLEY OR ETC?


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Cheers for everything Rex but it's time to move on now hoping for Jim Harbaugh but knowing the Jets we will end up with someone completely left field and hopeless


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

In Punk We Trust said:


> Cheers for everything Rex but it's time to move on now hoping for Jim Harbaugh but knowing the Jets we will end up with someone completely left field and hopeless


Harbaugh's going to Michigan. It'll be officially announced tomorrow.



MrMister said:


> :mark: AFC North hatred :mark:


One thing you can count on in the AFC North is that our teams have fan bases that hate each other. The Israelis and Palestinians will reach peace in the Middle East before we do.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Brady da Gawd

http://espn.go.com/boston/nfl/story...ive-new-england-patriots-24-million-more-cash

:brady


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:ti

The NFL's got us facing the Broncos, Chiefs and Chargers next season on top of the 6 games against our tough division rivals. And what's this? We've got to face the Seahawks in Seattle too? Get the fuck outta here.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Erm, that's how the schedule works? Aside from the two last place teams from the AFC division that you don't play (so the Titans and Jets) everyone else can be figured out years in advance.

As for being @seattle, shot in the dark here but I'm guessing the last time you two met was in Cleveland.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Perfect Poster said:


> Erm, that's how the schedule works? Aside from the two last place teams from the AFC division that you don't play (so the Titans and Jets) everyone else can be figured out years in advance.
> 
> As for being @seattle, shot in the dark here but I'm guessing the last time you two met was in Cleveland.


I guess I'm more surprised by the fact we're heading into yet another off-season with a lot of questions that need answering and we have to face all these good teams next season.

The last time we played the Seahawks was in Cleveland in 2011. We won 6-3 thanks to some amazing field goals from Phil "THE GOAT" Dawson.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol I watched that game and actually remember it. Pretty sure Charlie Whitehurst was the Seattle QB. Of course the Browns won led by COLT.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Here's my thoughts about the Colts match-up. UDFK can chime in if he wants.

*** Not surprising who has the advantage at QB. Luck is leagues better than Dalton. Being captain obvious, the key is going to be our D-Line against their O-Line. The Bengals pressure has been HORRENDOUS this year. Complete opposite from our standards. Not sure if it's due to the fact that Zimmer isn't around no more, Geno is not quite Geno yet, or what. It just hasn't been there this year. If we can't pressure Luck into his turnover-machine side, then we have no shot. Counting on Carlos Dunlap to give us a spark.

*** Our secondary has surprisingly played alright this year. Just above expectations. Adam Jones turning back the clock. Reggie Nelson has been solid. George Iloka coming along good. He's been playing good football. The concern is can Leon Hall step up and cover T.Y. Hilton. It's been an annoying occurrence of him getting burned. He's always been a good station CB ( covering possession WR's ), but not the speedy corner that's able to keep up with opposing speedy WR's from time to time. Then I turned to Dre Kilpatrick. Imo he should had already taken Grandpa Newman's job ( won't be surprised if Marvin decides to play Newman though because he's Marvin. Newman was sick and all... ). Dre's progression was slow at first. But I can tell he really has been working hard into being a quality NFL corner. His route recognition has really improved. He showed what his ceiling could be in the Broncos game. 

*** Unlike the first match-up when practically our whole LB core was filled with back-ups due to injuries, everyone ( except for Vontaze Burfict ) will be available. Vincent Rey ( our other captain ) has been a tackling machine. He's done a fine job replacing Burfict. Arguably our most improved player on the defensive side, Rey Maualuga, has taken his game to the next level in all phases during a 2 month period this year. He really count my attention in the Browns game ( 2nd meeting obviously. The 1st one was a train wreck ). He had Johnny Football shook. Him and the other Rey will probably make or break the line of scrimmage battle. I hope they can copy their performances from the Broncos game into this one. 

*** Also unlike the meeting in October, Hue was still trying to figure out our identity. Giovani Bernard was Mr. Everything. He never knew he had a BEAST waiting to cause terror. Bernard hurting his ribs was a blessing in disguise. JEREMY HILL! The rookie stud from LSU has catapulted our offense into the team we've been striving for. Hard-nosed, jam it down the throat running game with an occasional break run. Look to back to the Jags, Saints, and Broncos game for an example. Our O-Line was been outstanding lately. All in the leadership with arguably the best O-Linemen in the game Andrew Whitworth. This is the area of the game which we're capable of dominating. Which goes back to the constant narrative of our playoff troubles. One of the reasons why we've been spanked in these last 3 years was a lack of an running game. I think that will now change. As long as we minimize Dalton's attempts, develop a decent push upfront, we should be rolling. I hope AJ Green can play too. A 50%-75% Green will at least keep the defense honest so they won't constantly load up the box on the O-Line & Hill.

Advantages Imo:

*QB play* - Colts
*RB play* - Bengals
*Offensive line against the defensive line & vice versa* - Bengals > Colts. I think we're going to get just enough pressure to disrupt things and develop enough gaps so Hill can have a field day.
*Coaching* - Colts. Hoping Marvin, Hue, & co. get their shit together for fucks sake.
*Special Teams* - I don't know that much about the Colts special teams, but our special teams have been 'meh' all year. Chalk that up as a toss up.

It's going to take a lot of grit and some LUCK to pull this off. This is the Bengals most favorable match-up in 3 years and I think we can FINALLY break our "curse" or "drought"; whatever you want to call it. This is the one.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

If the Ravens beat the Steelers then they will win the Super Bowl. There is no inbetween. 

Bengals 100% will not advance past the wild card so LOL @ anyone wasting paragraphs on them. 

Honestly want Romo to finally win one though. He's been the best QB since he came into the league IMHOMOFORROMO.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> Bengals 100% will not advance past the wild card so LOL @ anyone wasting paragraphs on them.


Just like the Ravens were supposed to finish ahead of us eh? We all make mistakes though.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

MrMister said:


> :mark: AFC North hatred :mark:
> 
> We need to get a Ravens fan perspective ITT. WHERE ARE YOU GENESIS OR CAMILLE PUNK OR PEZLEY OR ETC?


What's to say? The Browns are the fucking Browns. The Bengals will always be that annoying little brother trying to butt into the conversation, never realizing that everyone else considers them a missed opportunity for cradle death (MENDEZ BITCHES).

And Pittsburgh? I hate them. Literally. I hate a large portion of their fanbase as they're eternally cocksure bastards riding their own dick over Championships that were won before most of them were born. But they're every-fucking-where, & I have quite a few that I'm friends with. Honestly, it makes doing everything from going to work to a party to a FORUM worth doing during the season. 

Fact of the matter is we haven't been around very long at all & we've made rapid progress amidst some horrid years. The Steelers can see the future. We're going to surpass them, permanently, & they'll pushed to extinction by evolution, the same way **** sapiens eradicated the neanderthals. Like the First Men fell to the Andals.

Flacco is Coming.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

special teams a toss up. :jordan5

VIN missed his first field goal last week and McAfee is the best punter in the league. 


cash also thinks this colts team is easier to beat than the texans lead by tj yates. the same colts team that shut them out. ya. tj yates guys, where is he again? BUNFAL FANS, FOLKS.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Then SP Colts then. 

It won't matter though UDFK. That college D-Line is going to get run over. We're going to finish what Dallas did a couple weeks ago. So much road kill. I hope Indianapolis has a good clean-up crew.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Dallas:

Murray: 22 rushes for 58 yards
Randle: 13 rushes for 37 yards


plz do pick off where they left off. pretty plz.


youre apparently completely unaware that our line is far better against the run when art jones plays. big runs are still possible, but what gray did against us isn't exactly a common occurrence.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

So how many yards Hill is going to get then hmm? He was 'meh' last night but he still had 100.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

say the colts start with the ball, score a TD, bengal throws an INT, and we score another TD. suddenly youre down big and have to play catchup, usually limiting how much you run. this happened to the colts against dallas and it can happen to the bengals against the colts. it's pointless to predict stats because we can't predict anything that will happen in the game, things will play out based on what the score is. if the game is close throughout than the bengals have the advantage due to their run game, if it turns into the shootout then the advantage is obviously in favour of the colts.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

That's reasonable. I can agree with that second part. I have a feeling we're going to get the run game going early though.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

₵A$H®;43470929 said:


> Just like the Ravens were supposed to finish ahead of us eh? We all make mistakes though.


they would have without the bogus steve smith offensive pass interference call :draper2 sorry I can't predict horrible officials fixing games.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Cash doing his damn hardest to lock up worst sports poster of the year.

*THROW AS MUCH CRAP AT THE WALL AS ONE CAN AND SEE WHAT STICKS*

The game will probably come down to turnovers, as a lot of playoff games do. We can probably guess how that goes.

Oh and it will come down to what month the game is being played in. We all know how that goes.



Genesis 1.0 said:


> And Pittsburgh? I hate them. Literally. I hate a large portion of their fanbase as they're eternally cocksure bastards riding their own dick over Championships that were won before most of them were born. But they're every-fucking-where, & *I have quite a few that I'm friends with*. Honestly, it makes doing everything from going to work to a party to a FORUM worth doing during the season.


Including your BEST friend.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

JM said:


> Cash doing his damn hardest to lock up worst sports poster of the year.
> 
> *THROW AS MUCH CRAP AT THE WALL AS ONE CAN AND SEE WHAT STICKS*
> 
> ...


Well, at least I'm able to break down my team and try to give reasons as to why we might win instead of throwing up narratives like Jon Gruden from ESPN and screaming SEVENBURG at everything. You probably didn't even read what I just typed. But I forgot who I'm responding to.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

You're mediocre at breaking down your team though, and exponentially worse at breaking down any other team. Your lack of knowledge of any other team is the glaring problem and why you constantly get all your posts picked apart.

I will paraphrase your breakdown. The things we weren't good at we will be better at. Good freakin luck with that now that all the pressure is on, it's win or go home and your QB is one of the worst in the league at having a negative impact on the game. 

My use of SEVENBURG is no different than anyone else's use of smilies, I just chose to type that instead of smilies. Same difference and no need for persecution.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

No. You're being obnoxious or trying to be. I don't really take it seriously regardless. January, playoffs, etc, etc, etc. Thank you for stating that. I never knew the Bengals been having trouble winning in January. Learn something new everyday. And turnovers! Of course. A team who commits the fewest turnovers will probably win the game. Does that go for every game all season or is it some type of magical force that exist only in the playoffs?! Better take out my notebook. When did my post get picked apart? By you?! Also, when did I try to breakdown every other team. Point me to that plz.

I've stated reasons why the Bengals been having troubles throughout the year and the playoff troubles. Think I have to quote it again in a spoiler.



Spoiler: Colts/Bengals



Here's my thoughts about the Colts match-up. UDFK can chime in if he wants.

* Not surprising who has the advantage at QB. Luck is leagues better than Dalton. Being captain obvious, the key is going to be our D-Line against their O-Line. The Bengals pressure has been HORRENDOUS this year. Complete opposite from our standards. Not sure if it's due to the fact that Zimmer isn't around no more, Geno is not quite Geno yet, or what. It just hasn't been there this year. If we can't pressure Luck into his turnover-machine side, then we have no shot. Counting on Carlos Dunlap to give us a spark.

* Our secondary has surprisingly played alright this year. Just above expectations. Adam Jones turning back the clock. Reggie Nelson has been solid. George Iloka coming along good. He's been playing good football. The concern is can Leon Hall step up and cover T.Y. Hilton. It's been an annoying occurrence of him getting burned. He's always been a good station CB ( covering possession WR's ), but not the speedy corner that's able to keep up with opposing speedy WR's from time to time. Then I turned to Dre Kilpatrick. Imo he should had already taken Grandpa Newman's job ( won't be surprised if Marvin decides to play Newman though because he's Marvin. Newman was sick and all... ). Dre's progression was slow at first. But I can tell he really has been working hard into being a quality NFL corner. His route recognition has really improved. He showed what his ceiling could be in the Broncos game. 

* Unlike the first match-up when practically our whole LB core was filled with back-ups due to injuries, everyone ( except for Vontaze Burfict ) will be available. Vincent Rey ( our other captain ) has been a tackling machine. He's done a fine job replacing Burfict. Arguably our most improved player on the defensive side, Rey Maualuga, has taken his game to the next level in all phases during a 2 month period this year. He really count my attention in the Browns game ( 2nd meeting obviously. The 1st one was a train wreck ). He had Johnny Football shook. Him and the other Rey will probably make or break the line of scrimmage battle. I hope they can copy their performances from the Broncos game into this one. 

* Also unlike the meeting in October, Hue was still trying to figure out our identity. Giovani Bernard was Mr. Everything. He never knew he had a BEAST waiting to cause terror. Bernard hurting his ribs was a blessing in disguise. JEREMY HILL! The rookie stud from LSU has catapulted our offense into the team we've been striving for. Hard-nosed, jam it down the throat running game with an occasional break run. Look to back to the Jags, Saints, and Broncos game for an example. Our O-Line was been outstanding lately. All in the leadership with arguably the best O-Linemen in the game Andrew Whitworth. This is the area of the game which we're capable of dominating. Which goes back to the constant narrative of our playoff troubles. One of the reasons why we've been spanked in these last 3 years was a lack of an running game. I think that will now change. As long as we minimize Dalton's attempts, develop a decent push upfront, we should be rolling. I hope AJ Green can play too. A 50%-75% Green will at least keep the defense honest so they won't constantly load up the box on the O-Line & Hill.

Advantages Imo:

QB play - Colts
RB play - Bengals
Offensive line against the defensive line & vice versa - Bengals > Colts. I think we're going to get just enough pressure to disrupt things and develop enough gaps so Hill can have a field day.
Coaching - Colts. Hoping Marvin, Hue, & co. get their shit together for fucks sake.
Special Teams - I don't know that much about the Colts special teams, but our special teams have been 'meh' all year. Chalk that up as a toss up.

It's going to take a lot of grit and some LUCK to pull this off. This is the Bengals most favorable match-up in 3 years and I think we can FINALLY break our "curse" or "drought"; whatever you want to call it. This is the one.



We might or might not win. If we execute like I think of capable of doing, then anything is possible. And don't make it seem like it's a Bengals / Steelers rivalry posters or whatever. I'm able to have a normal conversation with IMPULSE. We had a long one before the game on Sunday in the chatbox. But you on the other hand, I have a hutch it's not going to work. So just leave me alone all together alright.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The importance of protecting the football is magnified come playoff team. Teams are good enough and seasons enough now late in the season to make you pay pretty much every time. During the season? Not as much. This is obvious.

UDFK literally just picked your post apart. Read back if you need to. I'm not sure why you even disputed this. You responded then he picked you apart again. Read back through all your posts and see the number of times you are quoted and disputed. You have a tendency to disappear in these cases so you may have missed a good bunch of them. 

You just gave your team the edge in D-Line vs. O-line even though your D-Line has been absolutely horrendous all year. I'm pretty sure any advantage you think you have with your O-line vs. the Colts D-line does not make up for this.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

This is all he said regarding my long post:



WestGOD said:


> special teams a toss up. :jordan5
> 
> VIN missed his first field goal last week and McAfee is the best punter in the league.





WestGOD said:


> youre apparently completely unaware that our line is far better against the run when art jones plays. big runs are still possible, but what gray did against us isn't exactly a common occurrence.


That's all he said! And me and him talked. I admitted I barely know that much about Colts special teams and some other areas. He doesn't have a problem with me ( go and ask him ) and I don't have a problem with him. You're the only person who apparently has a problem with me. So just leave me alone alright.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh brother how naive you are.

If you don't like the heat you should probably stay out of the kitchen Cash. You are extremely quick to chirp and get all flustered when you get it right back. Not a good combination. 

Good luck on Sunday.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:lol naive

That's all I got and all I needed to hear. What an waste of time this was. Going to pretend this never happened. Good luck on Saturday I suppose.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

saying we're your most favourable matchup in the last 3 years was/is still laughable. TJ FUCKING YATES. that guy wasnt good enough to beat schaub out for a job.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

WestGOD said:


> saying we're your most favourable matchup in the last 3 years was/is still laughable. TJ FUCKING YATES. that guy wasnt good enough to beat schaub out for a job.


I think so. And I'm by far not the only Bengals fan who thinks that ( I'm always on SBnation too :lol ). We see on Sunday about who's right and who's wrong.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

win or lose you're wrong because playing a backup qb is always the more favourable situation. it just so happened your QB performed worse than theirs, which is really sad.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

JM and Cash got me reading this thread like:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

To be fair to Cash, the Bengals were worse in 2011 than they are now. And also I don't understand the point of bringing up TJ Yates because Yates was never going to be a big factor. The Texans had the 2nd best defense in the league that year as well as the 2nd best rushing offense.

And ironically, the reason the Bengals lost that game was because the Texans defense shut their offense down and Foster destroyed them. Yates didn't do shit really.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

well we're talking about matchups and there's nothing more favourable than being matched up with a backup qb. there's no real argument to it, i dont care how good their offense was because they still had a nothing at QB and got away with a win. That shouldn't happen to playoff teams and the cardinals have been finding that out a lot since Carson went down.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> JM and Cash got me reading this thread like:


He talked about disappearing too :lol. He put this in my CP:










Then after we beat Denver on Monday Night, didn't hear a peep :lel


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

You have profile messages set to friends only ya dingus. And you delete them.

lol @ you. Seriously. Why do you even speak when you once again have made yourself look ridiculous.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Meh, I'd rather face the 2014 Colts than the 2011 Texans. But that's just me.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

^^ I don't like no one posting on my page. It's a weird pet peeve. I'm the same way on Facebook. All PM's, chatboxes.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Why are we comparing the 2011 Texans and the 2014 Colts?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

₵A$H®;43488705 said:


> ^^ I don't like no one posting on my page. It's a weird pet peeve. I'm the same way on Facebook. All PM's, chatboxes.


Then why are you making a point when I couldn't have posted even if I wanted to. Again, you should think before typing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm not the one who brought it up


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I am up to speed now. Thought UDFK was talking about facing the Texans this year. Which I believe would have happened if the Bengals beat the Steelers and the Browns beat the Ravens. This obviously would have been an immensely better match up for any playoff team.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

JM said:


> Then why are you making a point when I couldn't have posted even if I wanted to. Again, you should think before typing.


You asked me a few times in the chatbox how confident was I after the 42-21 loss. Then we smacked Cleveland and beaten Denver. You could've easily posted in this thread after we clinched the playoff berth, but didn't


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Everyone should get along. The One Day Bengals are going to turn a corner, people just have to wait for it. It's only natural their fans would get impatient, we should be patient with them. 

I'm easy to get along with. I was always friendly with other fan bases and made sure to not step on their toes and keep the peace. That's why I left the thread because it wasn't cordial enough ....

Will Luck throw less interceptions than Dalton? I need the Colts to win because Dalton let me down. I read some state where INT LUCK is in a class on his own in the playoffs, it's another stat where he's above Dalton, but it isn't a good stat.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

After cutting the lead down to 21 just after the start of the second half, the defense forced the chiefs into a 3 and out and Luck got the ball back. he immediately threw a pick. the chiefs drove the field a bit before Mathis did a strip sack and we got the ball back. on his next throw he hit Hilton for a TD for 64 yards.


i cant recall if that's exactly how the events played out(i know the Hilton long bomb came around the 5 minute mark in the third quarter, but not sure if it came right after the strip sack), but PLAYOFF LUCK is something to be feared. i watched Peyton for years be passive and conservative against defenses in the playoffs, which would ultimately lead into our demise and teams would take advantage of our many weaknesses and Peyton couldn't do enough on his own to pull us back in, especially when he prefers the short gains and they start failing. LUCK doesn't have that, he's not conservative and he's willing to try to make the play. can it lead to an INT? ya. it can also lead to something incredible because when he gets going he's damn near impossible to stop.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

₵A$H®;43489169 said:


> You asked me a few times in the chatbox how confident was I after the 42-21 loss. Then we smacked Cleveland and beaten Denver. You could've easily posted in this thread after we clinched the playoff berth, but didn't


:Wat?

And you still haven't answered that question.

Why should I post after the Bengals clinch a playoff spot? I never doubted the Bengals making the playoffs. I have and will continue to say they won't win a playoff game. You certainly weren't around when they Steelers clinched the playoffs after you said they'd have a losing record on the season.

I'm pretty sure it's your job to trash talk after you win and not disappear when you lose. I sure as hell hold up my end of that. I didn't exactly see you getting in line to talk up the Steelers after they clinched, nor did I expect you to. It was rather amusing listening to you after they beat you not once but twice. The first time you refused to comment other than "still got a half game lead in the division" and the second time you were "happy they lost ti)". 

You're a big presence when you're team wins and you disappear when they are losing/when they lose.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:eagle

The only time I disappeared was when New England blew us out. I was here for every other loss.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

So I should believe in Luck, because the only person who turns the ball over as much as him, when it matters is Andy? The only difference between the two is that Luck is lucky enough to win sometimes.

How bad is Ben Tate?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

IMPULSE said:


> How bad is Ben Tate?


He had 333 yards and averaged 3.1 yards per carry for us this season. Then we cut him because we have far better running backs in Isaiah Crowell and Terrance West. Plus, I heard he was mad that he had to share the spotlight with West and Crowell and he wanted more carries or some shit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lmfaoafc


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

₵A$H®;43489729 said:


> :eagle
> 
> The only time I disappeared was when New England blew us out. I was here for every other loss.


you made one comment about the colts loss before leaving. that might also have been the day after too. :lelbron


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah IMP, Ben Tate is garbage. Might as sign him for depth though. Really fucking sucks the Bengals had to cheap shot him.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

WestGOD said:


> you made one comment about the colts loss before leaving. that might also have been the day after too. :lelbron


But I made _a_ comment. Didn't vanish :jordan


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Is he a creative runner or absolutely basic?

Basically would Ben Tate make me wish I had Trent Richardson on my team? Sure it'd be nice to have a good running back, but does Ben Tate have Trent Richardson's character. Does he have the will to persevere the struggle to get yards like Trent?

If so then I welcome him, his YPC suggest he does. The struggle to 3 yards like you have shackles on your ankles is a beautiful thing. 

In an ideal world. We would get the conversationalist back, because he's the only running back good enough to script a walk out as good as Blount's. I doubt Ben could have such a wonderful exit with such a plain name. I think Rashard would go for a sit-in if he didn't get carries believing it would send a message.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

IMPULSE said:


> Is he a creative runner or absolutely basic?
> 
> Basically would Ben Tate make me wish I had Trent Richardson on my team? Sure it'd be nice to have a good running back, but does Ben Tate have Trent Richardson's character. Does he have the will to persevere the struggle to get yards like Trent?
> 
> ...


Tate > Richardson. And he knows how to fight for extra yards. But I think he's a bit of a diva so be prepared to deal with that. I think he wants to carry the load and he was mad when Crowell and West started out-shining him. Case in point: here's some video footage of some interviews he had right before we future endeavored him:








₵A$H®;43489729 said:


> :eagle
> 
> The only time I disappeared was when New England blew us out. I was here for every other loss.


You definitely didn't disappear after we blew you out in Cincy. I remember us talking about it afterwards.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Thank you for the video. I don't know what to say. It was depressing. He reached me, I felt sympathy for him so much I'll ignore some of the things the coach said. Who cares if he doesn't have pop if Dri Archer will get dropped once popped? The last thing the fans in Heinz field needs to see is another running back going down.

I'm thinking of starting a Ben Tate support group. He's probably blasting Jay Z's forever young right now. HGH isn't an option. Being told you're too old to have pop has to hurt. What can an athlete do, what can a man do? If a woman is told she doesn't pop out there's plastic surgery. It's not fair, Ben. 

I support Ben Tate.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> You definitely didn't disappear after we blew you out in Cincy. I remember us talking about it afterwards.












And that confirms it. Looks like I've won... Whatever this was supposed to be... :nerd:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

:ti

The fact that you are trying to mark yourself down for a win truly shows how much of a GEEK you are.

We've ALL noticed your trends regarding chatbox activity when winning vs. when losing as well when won vs. when lost. NOTO, UDFK, WWF, MrMr etc can all attest to this.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The last couple of pages in this thread. :banderas :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

₵A$H®;43485769 said:


> But you on the other hand, I have a* hutch* it's not going to work. So just leave me alone all together alright.












:zayn3


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I'd like to thank JIM for the opportunity of letting me join SEVENBURG nation for the playoffs.


SEVENBURG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> :zayn3


Please don't Genesis :lol

Pittsburgh signed Ben Tate. Watch out Baltimore :lel


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Making fun of Ben Tate isn't fun. He's been great in the past and no matter how long ago that was he'll be great again. All I have to do is believe I even have half a proverb ready for my been great Ben Tate support group. Being great is like a bicycle .... 

Ben Tate is money and you can take to the bank. How do I know? His first name Benjamin and I keep it a hundred. All he needs to do is keep Dri Archer off the field for my sanity an health, his secondary goal is to get the Steelers to third and manageable. 

The only thing I learned from this thread is that it seems Cash seems to incite reactions like I did when I used to post in NFL threads. Half of my reactions were accidents. Rest in peace to that Rams fan I pissed off. I haven't seen one since.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

My picks for this weekend

SEVENBURG
Colts(Dalton throws 4 picks)

Panthers
Cowboys


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So Suh is gonna play this Sunday fpalm


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

₵A$H®;43496489 said:


> Please don't Genesis :lol
> 
> Pittsburgh signed Ben Tate. Watch out Baltimore :lel


I'll lean back on this one, CASH. :drake1


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

Picks for the weekend 

Cowboys/Lions: Cowboys 
Cards/Panthers: Cardinals 
Bengals/Colts: Colts
Ravens/Steelers: Steelers

Idk if any of these teams will make it out of the divisional round though :lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Ben tate sucks Imp. 3rd team after being cut by 2 others says a lot.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Rodgers said:


> So Suh is gonna play this Sunday fpalm


Have a tissue, it'll be okay.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

My picks

Steelers, Bengals, Cowboys, Cardinals


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Suh was viewed as a 1st time offender because of the new disciplinary policy this year. After a player has one violation ( Suh stomping on a Packer in 2011 ), they have to play 32 consecutive games without a similar offense; which he passed. He was operating on a clean slate before last week. Can't say I agree with him winning the appeal, but rules are rules. The fine should be a little bigger though consideration his reputation. $70,000 is like toilet paper to him.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cowboys, Panthers, Colts, and Ravens are my picks.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

₵A$H®;43502889 said:


> Suh was viewed as a 1st time offender because of the new disciplinary policy this year. After a player has one violation ( Suh stomping on a Packer in 2011 ), they have to play 32 consecutive games without a similar offense; which he passed. He was operating on a clean slate before last week. Can't say I agree with him winning the appeal, but rules are rules. The fine should be a little bigger though consideration his reputation. $70,000 is like toilet paper to him.





This is the smartest thing CASH ever posted and the fact that it's all facts that anyone can look up....


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

pretty sure he had absolutely no problem with burfict and his dirty hits. :toomanykobes


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I mean, they've said that already on NFL Network. A few times.

@JM's Daddy, you've been trolling me ( I mean trying to ) non-stop since the Panthers game. Don't know how many times you've talked shit about the Bengals and etc... You don't see me talking about shit about your team. Just stop.



LUCK said:


> pretty sure he had absolutely no problem with burfict and his dirty hits. :toomanykobes


Don't see how bad Burfict's actions were. Maybe I'm being a homer. It's over with regardless.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Shameless plug. 

NFL Playoff survivor game taking entries in the fantasy sports section.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

₵A$H®;43503385 said:


> I mean, they've said that already on NFL Network. A few times.
> 
> @JM's Daddy, you've been trolling me ( I mean trying to ) non-stop since the Panthers game. Don't know how many times you've talked shit and the Bengals and etc... You don't see me talking about shit about your team. Just stop.
> 
> ...




I haven't even posted since the Panthers game bro. Also, is Burfict the player that tried breaking a players ankle/leg ON PURPOSE?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Since the Panthers-Bengals game man. Just stop.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

₵A$H®;43503673 said:


> Since the Panthers-Bengals game man. Just stop.




and what I'm saying is I haven't even said anything DIRECTLY TO YOU, I've been making fun of the Bengals, NOT YOU, I didn't you realize you WERE THE BENGALS. Didn't realize I'm banned from talking about a team. Anyways, answer my question, was Burifact the one that tried to break a players leg/ankle on purpose?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

ya he tried it on CAM and olsen on top of all the illegal helmet to helmet he does(while concussing himself). he's much worse, suh just has the worst public image.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

LUCK said:


> ya he tried it on CAM and olsen on top of all the illegal helmet to helmet he does(while concussing himself). he's much worse, suh just has the worst public image.






Did he get suspended or fined at all?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Come on man. You just quoted me like 10-15 minutes ago talking shit about me.

Burfict got carried away while trying to tackle Newton; twisting his ankle. He wasn't trying to break his leg.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Where the hell did I quote you 10-15 minutes ago?


-edit-


The smartest thing you ever posted post? Are you seriously crying about that, what are you? 10? I'm ending this right now, stop being a little pansy. Man up.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

JM's Daddy said:


> This is the smartest thing CASH ever posted and the fact that it's all facts that anyone can look up....


^ The hell was this suppose to be then? A witty joke? You constantly do this from time to time.

You're the one acting like a 10 year old. Not me. Just. Stop.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

₵A$H®;43503993 said:


> Come on man. You just quoted me like 10-15 minutes ago talking shit about me.
> 
> Burfict got carried away while trying to tackle Newton; twisting his ankle. He wasn't trying to break his leg.


Suh wasn't trying to step on Rodgers, he just lost his footing.

I can play that game too.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Time to meet each other in Rants, Cash and SW. :cudi


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Perfect Poster said:


> Suh wasn't trying to step on Rodgers, he just lost his footing.
> 
> I can play that game too.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

₵A$H®;43504345 said:


>


You can't tell anything from one still image, but here's another view of a different play:










If you think Suh had intent I don't see how you don't think there was intent here.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Perfect Poster said:


> You can't tell anything from one still image, but here's another view of a different play:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On that one, it does look pretty bad; I admit. He got fined for it already.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Look everyone I know Been Great aka Ben Tate sucks. I thought it was clear when I was mocking Trent Richardson. There was also me talking about Blount walking away and how only Rashard Mendenhall could match his walk out since he's a writer. 

I'm really sad about Bell and this is how I cope. Speaking of the conversationalist I want to send him an idea I have for a summer blockbuster. It's called EVERLAST. The premise is simple the running back tribe is dying due to wars and stuff. So a wise old man and young running back set off on a quest to the find the fountain of everlasting life to save their tribe. The fountain is guarded by immortal jellyfish. That's all I have.

Do you have faith in Dalton, Cash?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

IMPULSE said:


> Do you have faith in Dalton, Cash?


Of course. I'm one of the few Bengals' fans who still support him. As long as he manages the game right, minimize his attempts, everything should go just fine.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Maybe Dalton needs a change of scenery. The relationship Bengal fans have with him reminds me of the Steelers with Arians. He got fired and now I miss him. Hayley is okay.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

IMPULSE said:


> Maybe Dalton needs a change of scenery. The relationship Bengal fans have with him reminds me of the Steelers with Arians. He got fired and now I miss him. Hayley is okay.


Eh. I doubt anyone would want to take a chance on him until he proves himself. Plus at the same time I don't think we can do any better at the moment. What I mean by that is we have an owner that's too stubborn and wants to do things his way. Regardless if it would benefit the franchise and what not.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Suh's ban being reduced to a fine? Grow some fucking balls, Roger Goodell.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sweenz said:


> Shameless plug.
> 
> NFL Playoff survivor game taking entries in the fantasy sports section.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


bump

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fanta...ff-survivor-pool-2nd-annual.html#post43503049


I'm ok with Suh playing. Hope Zack Martin whips his ass.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

goodell ut

suh :Out


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

from a completely unbiased perspective, I disagree with anti-suh sentiment of the last few posts ITT. I think Goodell finally got 1 right. good for him.

Either way i'll be cheering my lil heart out for suh this weekend. I would suggest you all do the same.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh, God.

I just remembered Carolina's last playoff game against Arizona, also at home.

It can't happen again, right...?

:WTF


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Megatron vs Dez, one on one, let's do this.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Everyone knows that Ted Cottrell overturned the suspension and not Roger Goodall right? Right?


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

One of Suh's points as to why it happened was that his feet were numb. It was really cold. According to ESPN.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The best thing Suh could do right now is shut up.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

How's Leveon looking JIM?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Not much being said yet. THE WORLD WAITS.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bell is walking without a limp apparently. We shall see.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...but-taking-it-day-by-day?campaign=Twitter_atn


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Bell is walking without a limp apparently. We shall see.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...but-taking-it-day-by-day?campaign=Twitter_atn




If he plays he's just going to re injure himself worse. He'd probably be playing at like 50%.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

I was doing some scouting and I found the One Day Bengal's Dalton replacement. Bo Wallace. 

There's not going to be any Bo Dallas puns or anything. I just think that if you have a quarterback that turns the ball over. Have one that doesn't affect your cap. You also want the best at what he does and Bo's turnovers > Andy's. I watched Ole Miss get an interception. Then I watch Bo barely avoid the safety. What does he do the next play? He finds himself in the end zone and throws a pick six in the end zone. 

I dare anyone to find me a Dalton turnover better than that?

Bell shouldn't play. It's not worth it and a playoff berth is good enough for me.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

IMPULSE said:


> I was doing some scouting and I found the One Day Bengal's Dalton replacement. Bo Wallace.
> 
> There's not going to be any Bo Dallas puns or anything. I just think that if you have a quarterback that turns the ball over. Have one that doesn't affect your cap. You also want the best at what he does and Bo's turnovers > Andy's. I watched Ole Miss get an interception. Then I watch Bo barely avoid the safety. What does he do the next play? He finds himself in the end zone and throws a pick six in the end zone.
> *
> ...



Any of Jay Cutler's.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

This is special. Cutler can't be that bad? Ben has awful turnovers, but he's lessen them this season. Some of them made me go insane because you knew he was due to a turnover. Either a pick or his inability to secure the ball.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Zeppex said:


> One of Suh's points as to why it happened was that his feet were numb. It was really cold. According to ESPN.


he could be telling the truth :hayden3



I'm glad hes playing but im not a huge fan of the guy


i just really want the cowboys to lose


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Pittsburgh will be okay; they have former Browns and Vikings great Ben Tate.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

From the sounds of it Tate will be the 3rd back insurance even if Bell doesn't play.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

IMPULSE said:


> I was doing some scouting and I found the One Day Bengal's Dalton replacement. Bo Wallace.
> 
> There's not going to be any Bo Dallas puns or anything. I just think that if you have a quarterback that turns the ball over. Have one that doesn't affect your cap. You also want the best at what he does and Bo's turnovers > Andy's. I watched Ole Miss get an interception. Then I watch Bo barely avoid the safety. What does he do the next play? He finds himself in the end zone and throws a pick six in the end zone.
> 
> ...


Nah. That's why we drafted A.J. McCarron from Alabama. That's our 'supposed' backup. I can't say how he is because he hasn't played in a NFL setting yet. He was hurt all throughout pre-season and was placed on IR, but the Bengals re-activated him like 3 weeks ago or so. If you want to go by his career in college, he's like a classic game manager. Doesn't have a big arm, ok accuracy. Just an average athlete. And just like Dalton, occasionally he'll make a bone-headed play like a point shaver :lol. We're probably going to have him around because he's mature. Won't hear him getting into trouble, partying, etc. If Dalton continues to mess up in big games, then common sense would say Brown/Marvin should consider putting him in. But it's a 99% chance of that not happening. 

You see how long it took them to start Jeremy Hill? A back that's most suited for our division? After Giovani could barely get 3 yards per carry... Actually, it took Giovani to be injured to put him in. They never seem to "get it."


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

why is there a protocol for concussions but no other injuries in the league? pretty sure 99% of the time the players DONT know what's best for them.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Marvin said A.J.'s alright. He's still in the protocol. Doubt he's going to play on Sunday, but we'll see. Gresham hasn't practiced either. I hope Gresham doesn't play actually. Hewitt has been out-performing him from the limited playing time he's been in and isn't turnover prone.

Edit: Yup. AJ is doubtful. Praying he gets well soon.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

I know all about Katherine Webb's boyfriend. If I was in control of the One Day Bengals, I would start and him just cut to his girlfriend every time something went wrong. Brent Musburger would call the game and no one would care if the Bengals lost. I just wanted to talk about Bo Wallace.

Marvin Lewis would do this if he was scared of losing his job, but he won't get fired so.

So basically the Steelers signed Tate and he'll still be depressed. I'm going to find his pop for him. I refuse to believe he can behind Dri on depth chart. I'm scared for Dri, Ben might get him killed out there.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol she's the only great quality about him too. Which is a shame. I mostly want to see him play so they would show her on screen more.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i just watched that suh video and the fact he got fined, and even more laughably suspended for that, is amazing. you guys ACTUALLY think that's dirty? really? you guys are as soft as this league. ut

he got pushed backwards, while looking forward, and stepped on rodgers ankles while still looking forward. it's not like it was a stomp nor did it look like he aimed where he stepped. im pretty sure if suh wanted to break his ankles he could have done it with ease, but just continue buying into whose dirty based on what the media says.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

> It's officially 11 and counting when it comes to the Indianapolis Colts' offensive line.
> 
> The Colts will start their 11th different offensive line group of the season Sunday against the Cincinnati Bengals after placing right tackle Gosder Cherilus on season-ending injured reserve. The Colts signed David Arkin to the roster from the practice squad.



:jose


can i excuse our bad protection because of injuries like cash excused a SHUTOUT?


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

MrMister said:


> bump
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fanta...ff-survivor-pool-2nd-annual.html#post43503049


Indeed. :side:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My brother just emailed me this. Thought I would share it:


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Edit - wrong thread. Sorry.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

LUCK said:


> why is there a protocol for concussions but no other injuries in the league? pretty sure 99% of the time the players DONT know what's best for them.


The NFL isn't fearing lawsuits from former players about those injuries or the public backlash. Concussions blew up. Protocols aren't foolproof. I read an article about it. Doctors become team doctors from promotional purposes, their decisions are heavily influenced about what's best for the team. Football players are always playing through something. You have the DEA sniffing around for prescription drug abuse and stuff. I'm losing my point. 

I feel the system works for concussions for the most part because the NFL has a genuine fear of being sued. Teams have no interest in it for other injuries because they don't want to be told a player can't play because of some test, when they would play him without the test. For the NFL to change this they need backlash. If the knee injuries issues blew up then the NFL might change.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bell ruled out.


All Pro 2014

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000452986/article/2014-allpro-teams


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That sucks bad about Bell. He has really helped Pittsburgh have a balanced attack, but they'll have to make do. I really feel this game will be a toss up.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

:ti Aaron Hernandez is a tag for this thread.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

my god, i dont know some people on this board say that Philly fans are the worst in sports when everything I've seen from cowboy fans since they made the playoffs shows that there's no one in their league in terms of awfulness, arrogance, and just plain douchebaggery. :drake1


mrmr seems to be quite the anomaly compared to the other cowboy fans online.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Time for my predictions 

Steelers
Panthers
Cowboys
Bengals

:lenny2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll go with

Carolina

Steelers: Polamalu is starting,hope he plays well.

Colts against my better judgment

and Cowboys.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Playoffs :mark:

Panthers
Steelers
Colts
Lions (HOMERSOTA and we won't see all four favorites win; this is my team to surprise pick)


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: Playoff football!! :mark:

My predictions:

Cardinals
Steelers
Colts
Cowboys


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Placing 12 large on the home teams!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LUCKS said:


> my god, i dont know some people on this board say that Philly fans are the worst in sports when everything I've seen from cowboy fans since they made the playoffs shows that there's no one in their league in terms of awfulness, arrogance, and just plain douchebaggery. :drake1
> 
> 
> mrmr seems to be quite the anomaly compared to the other cowboy fans online.


Are they throwing e-battery filled snowballs at people?


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Panthers (poor Cardinals)
Steelers
Colts
Cowboys


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)

Cardinals 
Steelers
Colts
Lions

Panthers were a joke this year and only got in because of their slightly better sub 500 record. Cardinals are going to destroy them.

I'm only taking the Lions because they are the lesser of two evils between them and the Cowboys. I don't usually take division rivals (I'm a Viking fan), but I HATE Dallas.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

LUCKS said:


> my god, i dont know some people on this board say that Philly fans are the worst in sports when everything I've seen from cowboy fans since they made the playoffs shows that there's no one in their league in terms of awfulness, arrogance, and just plain douchebaggery. :drake1
> 
> 
> mrmr seems to be quite the anomaly compared to the other cowboy fans online.


Both are pretty obnoxious. New England, Pittsburgh and New Orleans' fans take the cake too. The newly found Seahawks 'fans' are bothersome as well. Not all of the teams respective fans of course. Just the bad apples that ruin the image.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Every fanbase has their share of awful fans.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Notorious said:


> Every fanbase has their share of awful fans.


True that.

Well, onto this game. I think the Cards D is going to clamp down on the Panthers. Don't really see a lot of points scored. Picking Arizona to escape the wild card.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Shefter just said AJ Green is out.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

MrMister said:


> Shefter just said AJ Green is out.


Kinda glad in a way. I wanted him to be 100%. Not 50-75. Maybe now Dalton would try to spread it out more instead of heaving and forcing the ball to AJ. Jeremy Hill has been seeing loaded boxes anyways. It should be a lot of single coverage. Sanu has been quite for awhile. Hope to see him breakout tomorrow. Anyway to find a positive.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol Brian McKnight looks old. And I think he did too many runs on that national anthem.

Anyway, IT'S PLAYOFF FOOTBALL TIME!!! :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Terrible special teams ( from both sides really ), lack of a running game, and a practice squad QB is what did Arizona in. Just that simple.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Wouldn't be surprised to see Zona draft a QB early next season. I know you can't predict injuries but damn if Logan Thomas can't get in the field over Lindley he's not going to amount to much.

Now hopefully we get a much more exciting game 2.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It sucks for Arizona to have to have their third string quarterback, but it just the harsh reality. Teams shouldnt be able to consistently win without a good qb.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

are people forgetting how bad logan thomas was at vt? he was atrocious. 

when did espn get playoff games? them having one makes me less confident about the outcome of the game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:keek


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Arizona finished with 77 total yards. :faint:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a strange feeling we are about to get Godmode playoff Flacco


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I have a strange feeling we are about to get Godmode playoff Flacco


Hope not, would rather see Patriots/Steelers


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

77 total yards? :drake1


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

without out bell i feel likes this team is two years away from being two years away


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Stillers-Ravens living up to expectations so far. This is terrific football.


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

Lol yes especially after that god awful Panthers/Cardinals game


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Hate both of these teams with an intense passion, but they sure know how to put on a good show.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Damn, Joe Flacco will have had 7 road playoff wins if they hold on. If I'm NE I'm a bit nervous at that matchup. They seem to play the Patriots well also.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*SEVENBURG!*​


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

₵A$H®;43628881 said:


> *SEVENBURG!*​


:lmao Cash, what would this section be without you?

So I ended up being 0-2 on predictions today. Good thing I don't gamble. Ravens and Patriots should be an interesting match-up next week.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Went 2-2 on my picks today. Not too shabby. bama


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Feel bad for Pittsburgh. At least the second game was pretty good. It barely felt like Arizona showed up. 77 yards is brutal.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't know how to feel. Tomorrow I will root for the Bengals and experience the same emotions all over again, except I'll feel happy at the end of it.

I hope the Steelers can rebuild now. I don't want to play the what if game w/ Bell. This is an 8-8 team, that overachieved. The offense needs some work, they need a backup running back. The line isn't as good as people claim. The defense needs NFL players. Running a practice squad lineup is embarrassing. 

What hurts the most is they were one loss away from clinching the equivalent of a first round bye. 

I'm now a DC United fan. I'm going to google the roster. Read the box score, I'll never watch a game, until I get my head back together. 

2016 is a year away. So sad.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

After tomorrow the Ravens will be the only AFC North team left standing.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

I only acknowledge the AFC Central.

All I have left is the draft. The front office isn't good at that anymore outside WR.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*NFL PLAYOFFS: WILD CARD ROUND*

Fucking penalties. 

I'm disappointed.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I always hated the damn Ravens. Let's go Lions tommorow/tonight!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

My thoughts on playing the Ravens again is let the best team win. Regardless what seed you are, you shouldn't be afraid to play anybody. Yes, Baltimore has had NE's number lately, but that doesn't matter. These teams have changed since 2012. NE has a healthy Gronk along with Revis, Browner, Collins, Lafell and others. Baltimore doesn't have Reed, Lewis, Pollard, Boldin, Pitta, Kruger, etc. Either team can win, I am nervous for sure, and worried about the offensive line not protecting Brady. I think that's the key to the game. I'm confident in the defense. I'm confident in Brady and the weapons we have. Just please protect him and give him some time.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Almost got fired checking the game while I was at work. #Dedication #FootballOverFamily :zayn3

We picked up the W & as usual, the best thing about it is going back & seeing the reactions of all the fucks who bet against Baltimore all season & into this game. Every analyst, talking head, hater outside Skip fucking Bayless (the fuck :dahell ) are going to be backpedaling their way out of this.

Unfortunately my brother's a Patriots fan, phone already blowing up with him talking shit. Maybe Ozzie can send Gronk a VIP to the club to increase our chances at a win.

:tucky


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Carolina or Dallas should be a interesting match up for Seattle come next week; hoping for the Hawks to pick up the W of course. :tucky


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

The road through the AFC though


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> The road through the AFC though


Full of familiar faces isn't it :side: I swear we only play the same 3 teams over and over in the playoffs


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Well even though I'm currently 0-2 on my predictions this weekend, I'm not changing my current course. I've got the Cowboys beating the Lions and the Colts beating the Bengals (sorry, Cash, but I think the curse will continue today).


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I just need Dallas to keep pulling through. Really been into Dallas since playing on the team in a Madden game for a couple years. I think we have what it takes to go farther than people think.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ravens again :mj2. Hope the Pats don't continue to struggle on offense, guys are healthy so no excuses.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

It's time.... Fuck Andy Dalton.

Colts- 31, Bengals- 16.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

BOOOOOM!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

If the Bengals D doesn't learn how to contain this Colts offense, it's gonna be a long day for Cincy.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Dalton blows. Haven't seen him even attempt to throw it more than 10 yards down field. Lucky as shit Nugent made that kick.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Looking forward next week to Pats-Ravens...Terrell Suggs playing the vast anti-Ravens conspiracy card again saying basically the NFL doesn't want the Ravens to beat the Pats so it will be Pats-Broncos again. Might be different this time, Pats have a solid running game and a lockdown defender in Revis. 

Ironic how the two times that a team with a losing record wins their division and makes the playoffs that team wins their first game. Seahawks that one year when Beast Mode busted off that run, and the Panthers did this year.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Dalton and the Bengals offense are completely falling apart in this second half. Looks like the curse is going to continue.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Bengals played a really tough game and gave it their best. Good luck next year Dalton and Co. Congrats to the Colts, good luck on your next game.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Cincinnati needs to get rid of Dalton asap and give McCarron a chance.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Luck with nearly triple the passing yards of Dalton. I think Dalton might get run out of town on a rail.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

A tail of two halves.

First half: Colts good, Bengals decent.
Second half: Colts great, Bengals LMAO.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Game was decent in the 1st half, but Dalton Dalton'd in the 2nd half. Colts/Broncos should be great. :luck vs eyton2 will be fun.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:marvin time for him to :Out


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Bengals are one and done again! 0-7 in the playoffs since 1991! The curse continues! Sorry, Cash, but Dalton kind of sucks!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

bengals had a lot of injuries coming into the game and ultimately they were too much to overcome with dalton at QB. Green is so good he makes up for Dalton's awfulness and that was clear today as Dalton struggles moving the ball without him, which was clear when they forced that turnover to end the half and he couldn't even move the ball 20 yards to get into field goal range(and they had to settle for that 57 yard field goal).


I thought both Burkhead and Hewitt looked good, especially Burkhead who was making plays all over the field at 3 different positions. they might have a gem right there. Gio's time doesn't look too good there either, was hardly involved and had that really bad drop on an easy pass. :deandre


Also luck with time might be the best qb in the league. too bad it doesn't happen often enough, but as we saw today he's able to pick apart teams when given time. if it wasn't for quite few drops on some long bombs his stats would have been ridiculous. the defense played well, but we didn't get much pressure on dalton nor forced a turnover, which won't work against the broncos. run defense really stepped up today and made Hill look mediocre.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Dashing® said:


> :marvin time for him to :Out


That guy has more lives that cats. Other than the last few years of regular season success, the Bengals haven't done shit in the playoffs. So Marvin Lewis is the luckiest SOB in the NFL.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

@Hit-Girl @Pratchett

Come on. Time to share a moment


















Maybe next year


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

pretty sure dalton had his best playoff game this year with a 65 passing rating, 18/35, and 155 yards. don't gotta look much farther for why you're 0-4 the last 4 years than the head coach and the qb.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

₵A$H®;43651897 said:


> Maybe next year


Maybe Mike Brown will finally die and I can celebrate by pissing on his grave.

This team ain't worth my getting emotionally involved. They prove that year after year. Even if they got everyone healthy and win it all next year, I won't get too excited. The fandom has simply been beaten out of me over the years. :no:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

2011: 51.4 
2012: 44.7
2013: 67.0
2014: 63.4

^Are Dalton's passer ratings in each year of his playoff games. Not pretty to look at if you're a Bengals fan. :deandre


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Bengals might have won this game if McCarron was quarterback.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jesus, this dallas game is ridiculous. An 8-0 road team who are 4-4 at home and have come out flat and uninspired. Not Romo's fault yet, but I could see him get blamed afterwards and both he and Dalton will be traded to the remotest outpost in the NFL: back up qb's for The Raiders.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Dallas should have burnt the stadium to the ground this past week so they would have to go on the road for this one.

Detroit is looking good through the first 20 minutes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ffs, Dallas. Destiny may be against you after that field goal miss.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao This game is getting interesting.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That PI flag pick up was bullshit. I have never in my life seen a flag get picked up that late before, especially on a call that was so obvious to EVERYONE ELSE THAT SAW IT.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TripleG said:


> That PI flag pick up was bullshit. I have never in my life seen a flag get picked up that late before, especially on a call that was so obvious to EVERYONE ELSE THAT SAW IT.


Jerruh making them phone calls.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Didn't look like pi to me :draper2

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The PI call was total nonsense , to wait that long and pick it up. Sometimes, I fear the refs get "too much into it and try to please the home crowd", I am not averse to Dallas winning, I just want equitable calls.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Or they had a conference and figured out the flag was bad.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That game was what playoff football should look like. It had everything: late drama, big plays, bullshit calls by the refs, you name it.

I redeemed myself on predictions from yesterday and ended up being 2-2. It's too soon to make predictions for next weekend, so I'll just wait.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Lions were robbed


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Still don't get how they picked up that flag after it was a blatant PI. Then the shanked punt fpalm. Lions got screwed, but they had their shot in the end and couldn't deal with the pressure.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Lions screwed themselves like usual. Even if the pass interference play stood Stafford would have found a way to blow it.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Detroit got totally shafted. Their curse lives on too :mj2


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Not necessarily sayig the fix was in, but I'll leave this here. Hmmmmmm. Unfortunately, we will listen to those on ESPN and Skip Bayless screaming their HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS AMERICA's TEAM!!!! bullshit. 

* Jim Daopoulos @RefereeJimD · 40m 40 minutes ago*
That's pass interference contact and not playing the ball. Good call
* Jim Daopoulos @RefereeJimD · 39m 39 minutes ago*
Wow why would they pick up that flag...it was pass interference!
* Jim Daopoulos @RefereeJimD · 31m 31 minutes ago*
Can't answer everyone but this was a foul and should not have been picked...I have no idea or reason for the flag pick up...puzzling!
*Jim Daopoulos @RefereeJimD · 28m 28 minutes ago*
And yes Dez Bryant Should have been penalized for being on the field without a helmet. Really confusing situation!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

BTW that man's credentials:11 years as an NFL on-field official and 12 years as an NFL supervisor of officials. . current rules analyst on ESPN MNF


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

a team and their fanbase that hasn't won a playoff game since 1991 just got screwed today. that's some unbelievable bullshit. 


not only on that PI call, but the refs had some balls to call the lions for THREE defensive PIs on the following drive, stopping a 4th down twice. the cowboys are shit and deserve to lose and worse tbh. i hope they lose dez in the offseason as well so they can go back to being shit and we dont have to worry about them getting fixed calls to help them win games during the best time of year.


seriously, no team or their fans deserve what happened to the lions, fuck the refs and the cowboys.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So excited for next week. Dallas @ Green Bay gonna be a great game :mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

As a Packer fan though, I will be more than happy to watch the Pack i cheer on hopefully dismatle this tainted squad full of babies.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

But it's America's Team UDFK. We all wanted this :cudi


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/551894357054607361
Maaan, if even Skip disagrees with a call FOR the Cowboys...you just fucked up BIG TIME.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

So even though I was rooting for the Cowboys tonight, I did think that the refs reneging on that PI call was bullshit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah it sucks to be on the losing end of a controversial call. I'm glad Dallas won though obviously. 

:romo

:dez

:garrett

de:mark


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Cincinnati Bengals, don't ever come back next year, and GET THE FUCK OUT!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Thank God Romo is the man!

Now I gotta watch my two favorite teams go at it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TripleG said:


>


:Jordan2

I like the way the playoff matchups unfold now. Dallas has a shot against GB imo, and Seattle should thump Carolina, and I don't think Green Bay wins in Seattle if it comes down to that. Really whatever scenario that has the Packers NOT in the Superbowl works for me.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Y U no like Green Bay?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm a Bears fan. Don't really think I need to say anymore.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This wasnt on the level of the Sacramento Kings screw job of 2002, but I just hate any appearance of impropriety. Detroit still had to screw the punt and have their defense fail, they fell over a cliff, but they were initially nudged. It's over now and I'm happy for Romo. I wonder if the NFL will acknowledge a mistake or retcon it out of existence.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

My feelings are that it was a good game with a terrible ending. The only good thing that resulted from this is that we get at least 1 good divisional matchup in the NFC.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> This wasnt on the level of the Sacramento Kings screw job of 2002, but I just hate any appearance of impropriety. Detroit still had to screw the punt and have their defense fail, they fell over a cliff, but they were initially nudged. It's over now and I'm happy for Romo. I wonder if the NFL will acknowledge a mistake or retcon it out of existence.


They'll just apologize and do nothing more. If it was up to me, I'd reprimand the refs that officiated in this game and suspend them from officiating anymore playoff games this season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Too bad everyone is focusing on the bad call and not on Romo being a fucking boss.



Whoa first Dallas vs Green Bay playoff game in Lambeau since the Ice Bowl.

Jerry Kramer was offsides.

Maybe this one ends up differently than that one. I have no idea how Dallas can stop Rodgers. So let's score more points than them imo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I will pull for Dallas over Green Bay just because I hate that GO PACK GO chant. It gave me nightmares during the mid to late 90's as a Niner fan. I'm not a Cowboy partisan either,I just want good games with outcomes that are above reproach. Keep the focus on good plays not suspect calls.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

Just because someone has a chance to win doesn't mean that a game is fair or "even". This was some fuck shit, I'm sorry. I didn't even think the Lions would win but they played maybe the best they have all year, outplayed the Cowboys, and lost due to fuckery as much as anything.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'm glad the BOYS won. Otherwise next week would have been really boring, now at least we'll have one competitive came.

Whoever scheduled next weeks games is an idiot though, AIN'T NOBODY GOING TO BE WATCHING CAR @ SEA PRIME TIME. WHO THE FUCK WANTS TO WATCH IND @Den PRIME TIME? The lare games should be Bal @ NE and Dal @ GB.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I think Indy and Denver will be a good game, plus it has Peyton playing against his old team, so plenty of intrigue there. Carolina and Seattle will likely be a laugher though, no idea why that is the 8 o'clock game.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

Lions wouldn't have won, but Lions vs Seahawks would've been a good defensive struggle. The NFL would've have been rigged either, which is a big plus. Some of you yokels have been watching wrestling too much and forgot that some shit should be real I guess.

Low key Carolina might make it a game. I didn't watch that much of their game this year, but Carolinas D played pretty well from what I saw, and the score was certainly close for the whole game.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

But no casual fans wants to watch IND @ DEN over DAL @ GB, the only people who want to watch that are Colt and Donkey fans.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I want the true upsets next week in the AFC. Colts and Ravens win and reignite all the enmity of the city of Baltimore vs Indianapolis. Hope Luck steps it up and shows Manning who rules barter town. I will be surprised if the Patriots and Broncos actually lose. Hell, I think the Ravens stand a better chance of pulling the upset. Dallas has the Pack right where they want them, at Green Bay. Seattle should beat Carolina , just have to see how effectively Can can run, Last year Kaep hurt Seattle with big runs more than his passing.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

SF's OL last year >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Car's OL any year

There's a reason DAL is the only threat to SEA in the NFC


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS. 

:romo


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

brian8448 said:


> Just because someone has a chance to win doesn't mean that a game is fair or "even". This was some fuck shit, I'm sorry. I didn't even think the Lions would win but they played maybe the best they have all year, outplayed the Cowboys, and lost due to fuckery as much as anything.


how can you say they outplayed the Cowboys when they only scored 3 points in the 2nd half lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Stax Classic said:


> But no casual fans wants to watch IND @ DEN over DAL @ GB, the only people who want to watch that are Colt and Donkey fans.


you can't seriously be suggesting anyone had any interest in bengals @ broncos. come on now, that's just absurd.


it's luck vs. peyton.

peyton vs. his team.


peyton, in the first round, vs his old team that he had a history of losing in the first round with.


etc etc, there's a billion and one storylines with two of the most popular QBs in the league. there's going to be interest. :kobe


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fissiks said:


> how can you say they outplayed the Cowboys when they only scored 3 points in the 2nd half lol


Detroit did outplay Dallas in the 1st half by a lot, more than the score indicated. I was saying in the chatbox that Dallas was fortunate to only be down 17-7 then. Dallas actually made adjustments though, and really picked it up the 2nd half (the Lions only scored 3 points). In the end, this was a street fight, one that Dallas won.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

CamillePunk said:


> Full of familiar faces isn't it :side: I swear we only play the same 3 teams over and over in the playoffs


Right? Every fucking year brah. :flacco1


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Apparently my decision to watch only one game in the Steelers/Ravens was a good one... not surprised the Cowboys finally bough... I mean won a playoff game. Seriously though, watching that play now and knowing the call just makes the NFL refs look as bad as soccer refs. Way to go Goodel... really helping the NFL look like anything but a joke there. God the past few years have been terrible with that.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Apparently my decision to watch only one game in the Steelers/Ravens was a good one... not surprised the Cowboys finally bough... I mean won a playoff game. Seriously though, watching that play now and knowing the call just makes the NFL refs look as bad as soccer refs. Way to go Goodel... really helping the NFL look like anything but a joke there. God the past few years have been terrible with that.


they could have easily called illegal hands to the face on Pettigrew. It was a good no call because the refs can't bail out that pie face bitch Stafford after making such an awful throw in that situation. Even if Hitchens didn't contact him, how the hell is the receiver even suppose to make that catch? If he floats it up in front it is an easy completion instead he throws it to the back of the defender.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Also Dallas bought all those other close games the past few years and won multiple Super Bowls. 

It's ok if you're joking about conspiracies, but if you're serious...hello everyone.

Whether it's PI or not does matter, but Detroit had multiple chances before and after that play. This was a close hard fought game. Someone has to lose. Fortunately for me it wasn't Dallas. I'm fine with people being mad. NFL/sports can be rage inducing. I'm fine with it being magnified because it's Dallas. They're a polarizing team. It's just too bad that one play overshadows the battle that was that game.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Blaming refs when you turned it over like 5 times, yep refs are the reason you lost


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, since the PROPHESY has come to fruition & the Ravens are the sole Kings in the North, guess this means Bellichick is going to send his bastard son Tom to try & arrange a Red Wedding for us this week.

INB4 Patriots come out the tunnel &


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I didn't even notice the Dez Bryant thing as the game was going on (I left the room while they were showing replays and giving analysis of the play), but man oh man. The referees REALLY messed this one up. 

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2015/01/04/cowboys-avoided-another-penalty-on-disputed-play/

If Dallas ends up winning the Super Bowl, this is probably going to go down with the Tuck Rule game as one of those truly bizarre pieces of officiating to determine a playoff game. 

If they hadn't called the PI, I would have thought "Well that's BS" or even if they had made the call and immediately picked it up, I would have rolled my eyes and once again cried BS. 

In my opinion, that was clearly PI, but if it had gone down in the ways described above, I would have chalked it up to just a bad call. This was just bizarre. Again, I have never seen it take that long to pick up a flag before and that is really what has risen everybody's eyebrows because it is so unusual. When people start yelling conspiracy theory, I usually think it sounds crazy, but this was just so weird, I can't really blame people for suggesting it. At the very least, it is an example of severe incompetence in the officiating. 

And the Dez thing is ridiculous. There is no excuse or possible explanation for missing that one, and I am sure for Detroit fans, it only enhances the frustration when none of Detroit's penalties on the ensuing drive were missed or picked up. Granted, Detroit made plenty of mistakes themselves. When they shanked the punt, I pretty much knew Dallas was going to win. But again, it is a situation that never should have happened anyway

I hate stuff like this because it raises questions about whether or not it would have had an effect on the outcome of the game. Would the Lions have won if the call stood (and they, you know, properly tacked on those 15 for Dez being an idiot) We'll never know, and that's what I hate. Stuff like that hurts the game.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Whether it's PI or not does matter, but Detroit had multiple chances before and after that play. This was a close hard fought game. Someone has to lose. Fortunately for me it wasn't Dallas. I'm fine with people being mad. NFL/sports can be rage inducing. I'm fine with it being magnified because it's Dallas. They're a polarizing team. It's just too bad that one play overshadows the battle that was that game.


This.

I think it's due to the fact that these days, fans just don't know how to take a loss. They'd rather blame the refs every time their team loses a big game (especially a playoff game) rather than admit that their team just wasn't good enough to win. Even without the questionable calls from the refs, the Lions still lost that game.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

"Former NFL official Gerry Austin on Mike & Mike says flag shouldn't have been thrown, but that once thrown it shouldn't have been picked up."


So, it was a bad call initially, but the ref's should do nothing to correct it if they made the bad call. :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm not saying the Lions didn't crumble after that non-PI, but that whole sequence fucked everything up. It was a PI (aside from what some contrarians are trying to say) and 15 more yards should've been added to Dez being wayyy too far on the field. That puts the Lions at about the 15 (give or take a few) with about 5-6 minutes IIRC. They score a TD and the game is likely over. They burn off a minute or two and kick a FG, Dallas at least doesn't have great starting field position (most likely).

I personally wanted Caldwell to give it to Joique on one of the 3rd or 4th and 1's and trust him to get a yard. While I'm sure he didn't expect a shanked punt, it validated me some. Stafford played well for the most part, his one pick was unlucky but made up for the pick that should've been made before half. The offense crapped out in the second half, which really bothered me.

Overall, I wish I didn't feel cheated out. Had the Lions had some success recently maybe I wouldn't have been so disappointed, but this is probably the best team in my lifetime and it didn't even feel like they got a fair stake. I'm not claiming conspiracy because that's dumb, but competence in officials would be nice. 

Congrats to MRMR and the Cowboys. Hope you do beat GB because fuck those guys. I'll be rooting for Seattle or Carolina out of the NFC though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Also Dallas bought all those other close games the past few years and won multiple Super Bowls.
> 
> It's ok if you're joking about conspiracies, but if you're serious...hello everyone.
> 
> Whether it's PI or not does matter, but Detroit had multiple chances before and after that play. This was a close hard fought game. Someone has to lose. Fortunately for me it wasn't Dallas. I'm fine with people being mad. NFL/sports can be rage inducing. I'm fine with it being magnified because it's Dallas. They're a polarizing team. * It's just too bad that one play overshadows the battle that was that game.*


the fact it is a battle is why people are upset, it completely ruined the game. 

as far as chances go, they had a chance to stop the cowboys after they started on midfield due to that penalty, which is hardly fair. And ya that punt never happens without the penalty either. They also did stop them, but after stopping them twice they were once again screwed by PIs which gave the cowboys first downs after they failed on third downs, ones that could also have not been called. then there's that dez play where he blatantly walks onto the field without a helmet, that's a 15 year penalty as well and another game changer. it wasn't one play either nor just one call. after that one call just about every other call went in dallas's favour as well and they weren't pretty. 

no one is denying credit to both teams for fighting hard, it's just that no one is going to give dallas credit for a win that most don't think they rightfully earned. not saying it couldn't have happened either way, it just certainly wouldn't have happened that way.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is probably the best article I've read about the Lions/Cowboys game from last night. It takes a completely unbiased approach and basically outlines how the referees screwed everything up all around. 

http://espn.go.com/blog/nflnation/post/_/id/157504/inside-slant-referee-pete-morelli-had-four-potential-penalties-on-key-lions-cowboys-play?ex_cid=espnFB


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LUCKS said:


> the fact it is a battle is why people are upset, it completely ruined the game.
> 
> as far as chances go, they had a chance to stop the cowboys after they started on midfield due to that penalty, which is hardly fair. And ya that punt never happens without the penalty either. They also did stop them, but after stopping them twice they were once again screwed by PIs which gave the cowboys first downs after they failed on third downs, ones that could also have not been called. then there's that dez play where he blatantly walks onto the field without a helmet, that's a 15 year penalty as well and another game changer. it wasn't one play either nor just one call. after that one call just about every other call went in dallas's favour as well and they weren't pretty.
> 
> no one is denying credit to both teams for fighting hard, it's just that no one is going to give dallas credit for a win that most don't think they rightfully earned. not saying it couldn't have happened either way, it just certainly wouldn't have happened that way.


Games are not decided by one play. It seems like they are, but it's not actually reality. I'm guilty of this mindset too. I blame ESPN? I stewed over the running into the kicker, but really that wasn't why Detroit scored a 99 yard TD drive. They scored because they executed while Dallas didn't. After the emotion of the running into penalty was gone, I realized it wasn't the running into that gave up those points. It was the drive in its entirety. The same goes for an entire game.

A lot of other teams have gotten screwed by refs. This isn't new. It'll happen again. Some teams even get screwed by refs but still win. Crazy.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Forget about Dallas let's talk more about how the Bengals shouldn't get to exist as a franchise since all they do is waste everyone's time every year and take a playoff spot from a team that has a chance of winning a playoff game.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh come on. I love having The Bungles around.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

CARDIAC CATS 

:banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Me too, I gotta have someone to laugh at these days.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> Forget about Dallas let's talk more about how the Bengals shouldn't get to exist as a franchise since all they do is waste everyone's time every year and take a playoff spot from a team that has a chance of winning a playoff game.


yes like the texans :hayden3


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

So is it the first time an 8-0 on the road team plays an 8-0 home team? Crazy shit.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

Picks for the weekend 

Patriots/Ravens: Patriots win 24-14

Panthers/Seahawks: Seahawks win 28-6 

Colts/Broncos: Broncos win 31-17 

Packers/Cowboys: Cowboys win 38-35


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Was gonna wait until making predictions for this weekend... ...fuck it.

Seahawks

Packers

Patriots

Broncos in a close one


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

yes everyone pick against the Ravens again please

shades of 2012


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i recall you picking against the ravens throughout the playoffs. :dean



the fact you're supporting them probably means they're going to lose. boo pats. :jose


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Huge difference this time around in 2014 compared to 2012

Pats didn't have Gronk for that game. Revis, Browner, Collins, and some other big pieces. Hightower and Jones were rookies. 

The Ravens don't have Lewis, Reed, Bolden, Pitta, Rice, Kruger, Pollard. They do have new guys like Mosely, Smith, Daniels, etc. Overall they aren't as good though.


I think NE wins, but if they don't I gotta give props to the Ravens.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

^ Lewis and Reed were 50 years old and our defense sucked during that playoff run anyway. Pollard wasn't good in coverage at all. Boldin is a big miss I'll give you that one but only that. We have SMITH SR now though.


LUCKS said:


> i recall you picking against the ravens throughout the playoffs. :dean
> 
> 
> 
> the fact you're supporting them probably means they're going to lose. boo pats. :jose


please show me where I have picked them to win???

our secondary will be RAPED by Thomas Braid My Hair Brady mark my words


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> ^ Lewis and Reed were 50 years old and our defense sucked during that playoff run anyway. Pollard wasn't good in coverage at all. Boldin is a big miss I'll give you that one but only that. We have SMITH SR now though. please show me where I have picked them to win???
> 
> our secondary will be RAPED by Thomas Braid My Hair Brady mark my words


While they were old, they were still good players and depending on if you believe in the leadership stuff, they helped there. 

Your defense was actually really good that playoffs tbh.

Indy scored 9

Denver didn't do that much. If you recall they got 14 points on kick return TD's. 

The held the Pats to 13 points.

Those were arguably the 3 best offenses in the AFC that year, and none of them hurt you. 9-21-13 points from each offense respectively.


The SB you guys were kicking SF's ass until the power went out. While SF rallied and always came back, in the end the Ravens defense made the final stop securing a SB.


IMO they played great.




On the game itself this weekend. I respect the hell out of Baltimore and think it'll be a battle like it always is. That being said on paper you guys aren't as good as the teams from 2-3 years ago imo. The Pats have a legit defense now. You guys can still win, but I'm more confident this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Patriots have GRONK. I'd be confident too.

Still think Flacco elites it ftw however.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

MM doesn't believe it. :rudy


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Anyone here give Dallas a chance Sunday? Honestly???

I think obviously they'll have go give Murray AT LEAST 25 carries and if Romo doesn't turn the ball over like he hasn't last week I certainly give them a chance.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> Forget about Dallas let's talk more about how the Bengals shouldn't get to exist as a franchise since all they do is waste everyone's time every year and take a playoff spot from a team that has a chance of winning a playoff game.


September 7th:

Cincinnati - 23
Baltimore - 16

October 26th:

Baltimore - 24
Cincinnati - 27

:dean


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

What happened when it mattered in the playoffs? Oh wait... Bungals didn't make it to the rematch


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Anyone here give Dallas a chance Sunday? Honestly???
> 
> I think obviously they'll have go give Murray AT LEAST 25 carries and if Romo doesn't turn the ball over like he hasn't last week I certainly give them a chance.


They have a chance. They just can't do what so many teams in Lambeau and that is get behind early by double digit points. Dallas has the most balanced offense in the league imo. They can beat you with the run and by passing. The defense is marginal at best, so Dallas can't start out like they did against the Lions, it's that simple.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

If Dallas can win at Seattle, they can certainly win at GB


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

₵A$H®;43731242 said:


> September 7th:
> 
> Cincinnati - 23
> Baltimore - 16
> ...



But Baltimore won their playoff game?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> MM doesn't believe it. :rudy


I've been a Flacco defender ITT and IRL.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

MM, I have a dossier of proof to the contrary in your own words over the years. :fuckedup


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I was hacked imo.

:garrett


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kaep is going to study at the feet of Kurt Warner. Cant hurt, but I would like to think a "franchise" qb wouldnt have to do this. Oh well, the Niners are saddled with him so they gotta ride that or die.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/12131189/colin-kaepernick-san-francisco-49ers-work-kurt-warner


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Picks for this weekend:

Pats
Colts

Packers
Seahawks


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

NE, DEN, SEA, DAL


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Baltimore, Denver, CAROLINA (BOLD) & Green Bay.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ravens, Broncos, Packers, and Seahawks.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Ne, broncos, dallas, seahawks


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

MrMister said:


> I was hacked imo.
> 
> :garrett


So North Korea hates :flacco1 as well?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

NE, DEN, DAL, SEA


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Cleveland is on a firing spree again. Kyle Shannahan is gone and so is their QB coach.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

NE, INDY, GB SEA


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

BAL, DEN, DAL, SEA


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

My picks for this weekend are New England, Seattle, Greenbay and Denver I want Dallas to win even though I am Giants fan because I think they match up well against Seattle assuming Romo and Murray are healthy


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

So in other news not related to the playoffs......

WE GOT RID OF KYLE SHANAHAN!!!! :tucky

Maybe now we can hire an offensive coordinator who can do his fucking job right.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for Norv Turner :draper2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I can't listen to ppl saying baltimore is gonna win anymore. 

really?

the team that went 1-6 against .500 teams this year? Lost to CAR as well.

the team that all they had to do was beat Cleveland to get in the playoffs and almost lost the game?

The team that hosted NE last year and lost by 40 points when NE didn't even have Gronk, Revis, Browner, Lafell, Wilfork, etc.

Ppl can point to 2009 and 2012 all they want but I don't see Ed Reed, Ray Lewis or Rice, Pollard, Bolden, Kruger, Pitta, Elerby, etc.



This isn't directed to anyone on here, but everytime you watch some nfl coverage or see the comments sections everyone is picking the Ravens. 




Of course if NE loses I'll eat dat crow



:fuck THE RAVNES

BRING IT :rock4


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Ravens raped the Panthers.

And Flacco's Ravens are 2-1 in the Playoffs against the Pats, all games being at Gillette. 

And Flacco's a pretty damn good postseason QB.

And the regular season is irrelevant as of now. 

:shrug


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Upset special in GB Sunday! 

NE, 31, BAL, 23

SEA, 27, CAR 10

DAL, 34, GB 31

DEN, 37, IND 30

I think IND will play a close game against DEN, it's supposed to be 55 and sunny for the game.... it comes down to IND being too one dimensional. BUT they will certainly score points regardless. 

DAL is the hotter team, has the better running game, better line, and dare I say the hotter QB right now? If Rodgers can't escape pressure like he usually does, I think they'll get to him enough times. The tear in the calf is a scare.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Ravens
Seahawks
Packers
Broncos

Think 3 of the 4 have the potential to be great games, and that the best game will be the first one. Still am disappointed the Lions aren't playing tonight, but that's how it goes, I guess.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Patriots 17
Ravens 14


'Hawks 24
Panthers 10

Cowboys 24
Packers 14

Broncos 27
Colts 21*


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

So pumped for this weekend :mark:

Stark difference from last week.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

It's playoff football time!! :mark:


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

hope noone blinked.


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

LETS GO PATRIOTS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No dog in this fight. If Baltimore wins, I'm fine with it. I hate Seattle but my SC grad self loves Pete so if Seattle wins I'm happy for him as he burnishes his coaching legacy. I'll go with Upser Sunday with Dallas and the Colts.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Did they stop flagging for spinning the ball after plays? Thats happened alot the last 2 weeks.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ravens up by 14. Unreal.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:flacco1 with a great start so far.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

This game is over :wall. Can't get the Ravens into 3rd and long situations. They forgot how to stop the run and will get killed when Flacco decides to throw.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Didnt expect Flacco to play like a football god again. They are shredding the Pats defense right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Damn, Brady is slower than Buster Posey! Amazing that he scored.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

BRADY WITH THE WHEELS (or you know Brady finding that gap). Brady has looked quicker this year than in previous years when I've watched him. Crazy game... Brady scoring a rushing td on a non-sneak, Revis getting beat for a touchdown, Ravens up in the scoreboard.


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

How's his ass taste?


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

>


Done! :lol

- Vic


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This has been an amazing shootout so far. Can wait to see how Brady responds to that Ravens TD at the start of the 2nd half.


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

Awful missed pass


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ravens playing like Miz's theme song so far.


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

Ravens always have Patriots number


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

browner inkman


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

And just like that, the Patriots have erased another 14-point deficit. With a GOAT trick play.

Josh McDaniels, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Vince Russo would be proud of that swerve. All them quick passes and then BAM gotcha.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Apparently Collinsworth has never in his life seen a WR td pass. We only saw Oregon and tOSU both have one last week. Glad you could finally start plying entertaining football, NFL.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

What sorcery was that?!


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

HO0LY SHIT THAT WAS SO FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

This playoff football thing is fun. Chicago should try it sometime.


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

Brady just passed Montana for most post season TD's.

ALL HAIL


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Someone better check that defensive coordinators checks to see who signs them. Won't change up his scheme and gives them free yards on every pass. Hate to break it to you, but getting beaten on a long pass is no different than given them a bloody cushion on every throw. They'll still get in the endzone. Jesus this is some awful defensive play.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I hate both of these teams. But they sure know how to put on a good playoff game.


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

Oh god heart is beating fast


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Way too easy for the offenses for me to call this a great game. Miss the days when defenses showed up. Is it "tense"... yeah I guess, but one side of the game is non-existent. At least it isn't as horrible as that game with the Colts and Chiefs last year. Now that was an embarrassing day.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Flacco intercepted. That should do it. Great game though.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Fuck just needed the Ravens to win.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

DX-Superkick said:


> Fuck just needed the Ravens towin.


With Goodel on the sideline? Not likely going to happen. They badly want the Patriots and Cowboys in the worst superbowl of all time.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Ravens get one last shot and they miss. Still, that was an amazing playoff game.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> They badly want the Patriots and Cowboys in the worst superbowl of all time.


Why do you say that?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Very damn good game. The Ravens:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

DX-Superkick said:


> Why do you say that?


They think it will equal ratings. They have shown over the years they will try their damndest to get the outcome they want. And don't ever expect another Superbowl like last year.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Now can the Panthers and Seahawks top that thriller?


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

What a classic game


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> They think it will equal ratings. They have shown over the years they will try their damndest to get the outcome they want. And don't ever expect another Superbowl like last year.


And why would a game between the best team in the league and the Pats be bad?

And what was wrong with last year?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

One of the greatest games I ever watched. Down 14 twice and came back to win it :done

Pats D was just bad today, gave up so much on the run. Tired of Brady having to have a pick a game. He's had one in just about every meaningful game down the stretch, some pretty awful throws an decisions.


Wonder if Noto still hates Amendola because I could almost call him the MVP with the important plays.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

DX-Superkick said:


> And why would a game between the best team in the league and the Pats be bad?
> 
> And what was wrong with last year?


Dallas should not have won last week and the Patriots... well, only a Patriots fan would want to see those jokes get anything ever again. 

It's only made worse by the fact the commissioner and owners don't give one damn about the integrity of the sport and just want to change the game so it pops gigantic ratings. Baseball has already damaged it's image with the same mindset and can't find a way to get themselves out of the decline they've had. 

I tried giving the playoffs a chance this year but it has been a joke so far. 

As for the last Superbowl... the blow out. It doesn't hold viewers like a close game. The Superbowl used to be a game that had one clear best team and suddenly there is a string of close 4th quarter games. The one time there isn't the ratings took a hit. I fully expect to see close games for another 10 years.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Aidan said:


> This playoff football thing is fun. Chicago should try it sometime.


Hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

To the person spinning conspiracy theories in favor of the patriots, one Raven touchdown came off a questionable PI on Revis and of course there is the missed PI on Gronk clear as day, not to mention initially, the key fumble was called for Baltimore initially and that close "incomplete pass" that with the Tuck rule out looked like a fumble went to Ravens. 

I would have to call that a modern classic. I agree with whoever said that it is sad to see the deterioration of big time defenses (in recent years the Legion of Boom and when healthy the 49er defense). Erasing two 14 point leads, a hell of a trick pass, little blunders on both sides, one of the best QBs all time undoubtedly leading a comeback. The final game technically coming down to a hail marry. Playoff Flacco slinging it until he made that key interception in the endzone. Hell of a game.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WrestlingOracle said:


> To the person spinning conspiracy theories in favor of the patriots, one Raven touchdown came off a questionable PI on Revis and of course there is the missed PI on Gronk clear as day, not to mention initially, the key fumble was called for Baltimore initially and that close "incomplete pass" that with the Tuck rule out looked like a fumble went to Ravens.
> 
> I would have to call that a modern classic. I agree with whoever said that it is sad to see the deterioration of big time defenses (in recent years the Legion of Boom and when healthy the 49er defense). Erasing two 14 point leads, a hell of a trick pass, little blunders on both sides, one of the best QBs all time undoubtedly leading a comeback. The final game technically coming down to a hail marry. Playoff Flacco slinging it until he made that key interception in the endzone. Hell of a game.


After last week's fiasco with Dallas, I only see the money signs in Goodell's eyes. It wouldn't be so suspicious if Goodell wasn't such a shit commisioner. But the guy has been nothing but a joke with questionable decisions since he became commissioner. He reminds me so much of Selig it makes me angry... all the signs are there it will be like the MLB after it's surge in the late 90s. If this commissioner had a history of giving a shit about the integiry of the sport it would just be an off year of football. But it's been a steady decline in the quality of play in order to ensure point fests so ratings climb....


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> Dallas should not have won last week and the Patriots... well, only a Patriots fan would want to see those jokes get anything ever again.
> 
> It's only made worse by the fact the commissioner and owners don't give one damn about the integrity of the sport and just want to change the game so it pops gigantic ratings. Baseball has already damaged it's image with the same mindset and can't find a way to get themselves out of the decline they've had.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the elaboration. What integrity though? All sports have changed, better or worse.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Need that Cowboys/Pats superbowl.

Think of the ratings, think of the buys, the build, the merchandise :banderas

With Romo winning obviously :romo5


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

I hate those goddamn Ravens.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> Now can the Panthers and Seahawks top that thriller?


It's the NFC. By default it's already better.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

DX-Superkick said:


> Thanks for the elaboration. What integrity though? All sports have changed, better or worse.


O I agree... almost all sports have changed and, sadly, most have been for the worse. Used to love watching baseball and football and could at least stomach basketball... now, well, baseball lost all its luster after Selig turned the other way on steroids while playing lip service to it and football is becoming unwatchable for anyone that wants a complete game on all three sides of the football. Basketball... well, I think it was just way ahead of the curve and far more overt on how corrupt it was and really still is. 

I guess Tennis is still fairly decent, but nothing mind blowingly great in my opinion. And football football (worldwide) doesn't struggle with rules so much as... well, Blatter and the refs. I find it so strange that Goodel, Selig and Blatter were all at the head in the same era and none have proven to be anything but a blight. Though, I think Blatter probably takes the cake over the other two... I'd take Goodell for another decade if we could just get rid of Blatter <_<

I miss the days when each week wasn't mired in some form of refereeing controversy or stupid commisioner decision... what the hell happened the past few decades?


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

^^This dude might be the most depressing person ive ever met

Game was a classic, I was going nuts the whole time


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> With Goodel on the sideline? Not likely going to happen. They badly want the Patriots and Cowboys in the worst superbowl of all time.


you're a bad sports fan. cry more. won't say anything that i could get banned for but the pats won fair and square, deal the fuck with it


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

GitRekt said:


> you're a bad sports fan. cry more. won't say anything that i could get banned for but the pats won fair and square, deal the fuck with it


Awwwww... call out the sport when it's getting worse year after year and it's bad. Hmmm, and you are probably one that complains about the WWE. Hypocrisy.

Doesn't help that I tried not to try not go off everyweek during the regular season. And after this week, will probably be until next year if I post about the NFL. If i every watch the NFL again. One thing it doesn't have that the WWE has is a legacy of truly great memories for me. So it's easier to let it go when it becomes a parody of itself.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

the game was won fair and square and i hate the pats. the ravens choked and did awful closing out that game. no excuses.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kabraxal who is your NFL team, out of curiosity?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Awwwww... call out the sport when it's getting worse year after year and it's bad. Hmmm, and you are probably one that complains about the WWE. Hypocrisy.


the worst call of the game was a non holding call on gronk. would have been a 1st instead, punt, ravens score next possession. 

you are embarrassing yourself


deal with it :brady2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chrome said:


> Kabraxal who is your NFL team, out of curiosity?


I have several since my father was a Bears fan and supported the 49ers, mother a Cowboys fans til Jerry Jones ruined that franchise's image and mostly became a Vikings fan, and I grew up watching the Eagles and Bills a lot. Also gravitate towards defensive teams when my teams don't make the cut which has been often enough. 

If I had to choose it would be the Eagles as first team probably. But I have no AC Milan or Cubs in the NFL. Moved around too much to have any real obsession with just one team above all else where it was clear who my team is or was. So I grew up far more a fan of the game overall. Which is why I get so pissed with the sport right now. 

The only thing worse would be if the Cubs were a football team >.<



GitRekt said:


> the worst call of the game was a non holding call on gronk. would have been a 1st instead, punt, ravens score next possession.
> 
> you are embarrassing yourself
> 
> ...


And yet I've been talking about the defense for the Ravens just not doing it more than the calls. I said the same things after that joke last year with the Colts and Chiefs about the biggest offender isn't even the refs right now... it's the damn rule changes that have made defenses a thing of the past and the game far lesser for it. Patriot fans I swear...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^There is a Cubs team in the NFL though, they're called the Bears.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Game looked called pretty evenly imo. 

Flacco's int was a playhead scrather. They were moving the ball well with plenty of time. Even if it was successful, you give the ball back to brady with 1:30 where a fg ties it and a td would win it for them.. just dont understand the play call/decision to make that pass.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chrome said:


> ^There is a Cubs team in the NFL though, they're called the Bears.


Hey now... let's give the Bears 80 more years of failure first. My great grandmother was born the year after the last Cubs win and still didn't live to see them win it again. That team is just, talk about your jobber for life.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I have some gripes regarding the worshiping of volume passing statistics and I think Quarterbacks are overprotected, but I still alot of fun watching this game and I'd personally rather not go back to the ball control days of the likes of the 91 Washington Redskins with Matt Rypien tearing things up while the Hogs swallow people and Earnest Byner grinds things at a slow pace. Of course, as a huge fan of the Packers who pre-Favre fielded some truly awful teams (though some Dickey teams were ok and the magic man was fun), and since have had Favre and Rodgers alongside some real offensive weapons, maybe I am bias.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Hey now... let's give the Bears 80 more years of failure first. My great grandmother was born the year after the last Cubs win and still didn't live to see them win it again. That team is just, talk about your jobber for life.


It's why I'm glad to be a White Sox fan. :

And wow, Panthers are hanging tough with Seattle so far. Hopefully it's another good game.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Chrome said:


> It's why I'm glad to be a White Sox fan. :
> 
> And wow, Panthers are hanging tough with Seattle so far. Hopefully it's another good game.


Are they that team parading like they are from Chicago? 


I kid I kid. Though, you do hear a similar saying a lot around certain areas. Wonder how it was when the Cardinals used to be a Chicago football team.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Riverboat Ron time! :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

GitRekt said:


> the worst call of the game was a non holding call on gronk. would have been a 1st instead, punt, ravens score next possession.
> 
> you are embarrassing yourself
> 
> ...




















What a game huh :drose

If they lost I would have been fine with it, their D was just up and down (mostly down) all game. Had no faith in the D at the end of the game, reminded me of those years with our terrible D.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Kam Chancellor got mad hops, yo.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Sith Rollins said:


> What a game huh :drose
> 
> If they lost I would have been fine with it, their D was just up and down (mostly down) all game. Had no faith in the D at the end of the game, reminded me of those years with our terrible D.


I thought for sure the same thing. The d better step it up next week


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I haven't seen the double pass in the NFL maybe ever. :mark: for that play.

Earlier game was great. Night game has been just as good. 

DIVISIONAL ROUND FUCK YEAH


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That pick 6 by Newton sealed Carolina's fate. This one's over.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"I'm Cam Newton. Welcome to Jackass."


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

All in all, it was nice to get KB a couple of playoff games. Maybe he can be more consistent next season. I hope so.

Also gives Gettleman more to evaluate Cam from. Still doesn't have an extension; we'll see if he gives him one. I assume yes, but who knows.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't think this one is on Cam. He wasn't good enough to win the game, but he's also going against the best secondary since...well...maybe ever.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Need some receivers to help out Cam. Olsen and Benjamin's all he's got. I don't know what their cap situation is, but Maclin, Dez, Cobb are all available (unless the website I'm looking at is outdated). Need some OL help as well. Williams can probably get cut too.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sucks that Ravens lost but I didn't really expect much this season after all the injuries to our secondary. I'm looking to cut Webb in the offseason; decent corner but always hurt. 

If Troy and Reed played on the same team, I would imagine it would be something like Thomas and Chancellor.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I hear the comparison alot and let's be clear here: Earl Thomas is a very good young safety, but he is no pre-neck/shoulder/hip problems Ed Reed, who of course was an all time ball hawk in regular season and playoffs, a really hard hitter and sure tackler pre-2010 injury problems, next to Deion probably the scariest Dback with the ball in his hands (guy could be so shifty he could break tackles and ankles) and in his early years when he was used in the box alot a good run stopper. Hell, i specify his inuries since after 2010 he wasnt the same guy, but even in 2010, Reed racked up 8 interceptions in ten games. In my eyes, the best defensive back of all time is Ronnie Lott and next I'd probably go Deion, but in the third slot, I'd have to throw Ed Reed in that Rod&Charles Woodson/maybe with a stretch Champ conversation off top of my head (obviously some would call for Dawkins in that convo and some for Mel Blount or Green, I wouldnt) 

Now Troy Polamalu was used in a one of a kind way and his role as the guy to make the inspiring/amazing instinctive play or two to hing a game is a hard guy to compare against anyone, but Kam Chancellor is a stud and I could see him eclipsing a prime Troy as an overall player. Both guys have quite the natural playing ability and Kam reminds me alot of a younger Troy in terms of run stuffing.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

This shit legit ruined my night at work. Took a break, answered my sister's 6th missed call & we raged together over the phone with her back in Baltimore. It's 2011 all over again. We HAD this shit, we were in control AGAIN, Flacco delivered AGAIN, the Defense was pressuring Brady AGAIN, & we lost to the Patriots AGAIN.

At the same time, I'm pretty fucking proud of how we played overall. Based on the scores in the media & Vegas, we blew the fucking top off but came up short. This young squad is only going to improve & we'll continue to be a perennial playoff threat.

Right now though? This shit just hurts. I called it though, I heard it over the PA during the 4th quarter....


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

inb4 Cleveland drafts Winston and he does worse than Manziel.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^Sounds like it'd be vintage Cleveland! :cole


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> They think it will equal ratings. They have shown over the years they will try their damndest to get the outcome they want. And don't ever expect another Superbowl like last year.


You are my bro but dude, the refs did everything they could to give the Ravens that game. The Ravens most popular play is throw up the ball and hope for a PI call and that got some pretty tick tacky PI calls or holding calls to bail them out all while the refs ignored the PI calls that should have been called against the Ravens, like the PI on Gronk that wasnt called or even the roughing on Brady when he got kneed in the face while he was down. That should have been unsportsman like conduct. 

The Ravens have been 1st or 2nd in PI calls (for them) over the past 5 years. That is what they do best.


The problem was Joe Flacco turned into well Joe Flacco in the 2nd half and Brady played like classic Brady carrying the pats on his back when needed.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

MrMister said:


> I don't think this one is on Cam. He wasn't good enough to win the game, but he's also going against the best secondary since...well...maybe ever.


He also has the corpse of Jericho Cotchery as his second receiver. The Panthers really overachieved this year.


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

Play of the year :wall


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

JM's Daddy said:


> inb4 Cleveland drafts Winston and he does worse than Manziel.


IF we draft another QB, I want Brett Hundley. He's mobile, fast, accurate and has great pocket presence. Let Hoyer be the starter next season while Shaw and Hundley are prepped for their role as the future QBs. Manziel needs to be cut now.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

In before NE drafts Cody Fajardo as a WR


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ravens fans claiming the Pats cheated even though what they did isn't against the rule as well as whining about how they "had" to use a trick play. Like they scored TDs solely on trick plays :booklel

Just funny how some fans react to a loss. The Pats forums would be just as bad. So many Ravens fans now rooting for the Colts/Broncos/Seahawks :duck


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

If it ain't illegal, it's fair game


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

What are they saying they cheated on? That pass play?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I just watched the commercial with Fitzgerald catching balls from Luck. Brees and Kaep. They need to update the commercial and have Kaep overthrow him by 10 yards.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Sweenz said:


> What are they saying they cheated on? That pass play?


No, on the drive with the Gronk TD, when they were running with only 4 OL and randomly announcing players as inelligble, aka blockers, and snapping the ball before the Ravens could react. Though it's not against the rules.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Time for Ice Bowl II. Should be a classic.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

needless to say, really excited for both of these games today.

Let's see how healthy Rodgers is.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Are they really calling it Ice Bowl II? :ti :ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JM's Daddy said:


> Are they really calling it Ice Bowl II? :ti :ti


Yeah, it's just chilly from what I can tell. Maybe just call it the Chilly Bowl?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If Dallas scores now, Rodgers may have to start pressing a bit. It sucks his mobility is so limited.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Right when I was thinking maybe with how Rodgers is badly hurt and limited in mobility/hard to drive off his foot, my Pack may need to throw in the Human Victory Cigar Matt Flynn, but sure enough 1 possession game Pack get ball first. LET"S DO THIIIIIS! (of course, no way in hell a hurt Rodgers beats Seattle but hey one game at a time)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Good game so far. Divisional round hasn't been too shabby.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Lang completes the play. Gets Flagged. Jerruh sliipin the refs them greenbacks trying to buy a SB and relevancy.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This game is a slugfest.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: Dez Bryant with that GOAT catch!!

EDIT: Never mind. Of course the refs would overturn it. But that was still a nice catch.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

NO SIR. Ball popped out at the end. LETS DO THIIIS. Serves them right when A. Pack got the screws on that Lang call completing the play and B. Boys probably shouldn't be here to start with that flag pickup.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> :mark: Dez Bryant with that GOAT catch!!













Dont know if the call was right or not, but Karma is a bitch.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

All that annoys me here will be the conspiracy theorists screaming bullshit when they don't have much of a case. Of course, they would ignore the course of the game and the end of the Lions game in favor of sensationalism since that is more interesting.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> :mark: Dez Bryant with that GOAT catch!!
> 
> EDIT: Never mind. Of course the refs would overturn it. But that was still a nice catch.


What a horrible fucking call. Dude clearly had possession and took two frickin steps with it before he hit the ground.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

World Heavyweight CHAMPION! :mark:

- Vic


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

disgraceful call


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

You wanna do hypotheticals: Dallas get that catch, they stil have to score and GB gets the ball back with plenty of time. You wanna erase bs flags, they make the correct call of Lang finishing the play instead of throwing a flag, Pack probably get seven not three there. It's all hypotheticals, but haters can just *DEAL WITH THE ACTUAL RESULTS.* How bout them Packers!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn Joe Buck, just offer to suck Rodgers' dick while you're at it.

Hopefully Seattle murders, Rodgers.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao This game was legendary. Controversial calls, fights between players, amazing plays! And whether you agree with the ending or not, you've got to admit: that was amazing to watch. And what's this? Luck vs. Manning III is up next? I love you, Divisional Weekend!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

GO PACK GO :dance GO PACK GO :dance 

:rodgers2 :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

That non catch is all on Dez. He reached for the endzone instead of securing the ball with both hands like he was doing earlier in the play he probably thought he was close enough to get the ball to cross the goal line. 

Sucks because that was an amazing play by him. Gonna haunt him this offseason.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

All the Cowboys fans in my neighborhood are quiet now. Go Green Bay!


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

And the entire city of Detroit is now laughing their asses off.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

gothicthug1999 said:


> And the entire city of Detroit is now laughing their asses off.


nobody lives in detroit


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The ground forced the incomplete pass ala Calvin Johnson when the hate on this rule started. You want the catch, hold onto the ball. Guy is going to the ground and hardly stretched the ball enough to be a football move. Is it a poor rule? Yes I think we will all agree with that, but it is the rule and once again DEAL WITH THE RESULTS. This is not highway robbery.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Dez :mj2

Cowboys :mj2

Anyway, good game. Aaron Rodgers was a beast and the Cowboys paid for it. Even though I would love to see the Cowboys make it to the NFC Championship game and the Super Bowl, I'll still call this a pretty good season for them as they exceeded my expectations. I really didn't think they'd make it this far lol


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

i just like that now the cowboys fans around here(and there are a ton) are going to have an entire years worth of crying to do, they love it when horseshit calls their way, but rage when it doesnt. What really gets me is that the cowboys fans here, were either too young or not even alive last time dallas won a SB....


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

gothicthug1999 said:


> i just like that now the cowboys fans around here(and there are a ton) are going to have an entire years worth of crying to do, they love it when horseshit calls their way, but rage when it doesnt. What really gets me is that the cowboys fans here, were either too young or not even alive last time dallas won a SB....


Oh poor baby. Butt hurt because people decide to be Dallas fans. Get over it.

I didn't know being alive or "old enough" are the only requirements for fandom. Good to know.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

gothicthug1999 said:


> And the entire city of Detroit is now laughing their asses off.


Nobody in Detroit owns a television


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

cowboys lose :drose

today is a good day :nasir

now if the colts lose too :kobe3


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

great game. tough way for dallas to lose, as i really thought they had a chance to go all the way this year.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Happy Because I am still alive in the office pool!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Heartbreaker for sure but that one was obviously winnable. It wasn't enough.

Needed to block a bit better. Needed to tackle better. 

Consolation is we get a slightly better pick and don't have to get destroyed by Seattle.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*MrMister* lives! :mark:

GO, PACK, GO! BEAT THE SEAHAWKS! :mark:

Welp they're gonna get crushed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas shattered then smashed those fragments of expectation. The offensive line should actually get better. Now we need to bolster the defensive line.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Peyton has looked absolutely terrible out there all night.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

party's over peyton :brock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That was a winning drive by The Colts. Surely, the dagger has been applied.( Watch Denver come back now)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

receivers didn't help with all the drops and i feel like everyone still underrates the colts defense when it's healthy. notice how we haven't let anyone(including the COWBOYS) run on us at all since Jones got back? Ya, the same Jones that missed more than half the season, including that patriots game. along with Landry, who is a great run stopper. 

the secondary is also out best part as Vontae is a top 5 corner, lol @ those that disagree, and Toler is a great press guy as well even if he gets some penalties at times.


it's not over yet, but i hope this isn't it for peyton. not this way. not against the colts. :jose


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> That was a winning drive by The Colts. Surely, the dagger has been applied.( Watch Denver come back now)


They'll come back...next season.


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

COLTS


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Peyton with 21 completions, but just 152 Yds.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

LUCKS said:


> it's not over yet, but i hope this isn't it for peyton. not this way. not against the colts. :jose


You gotta admit though, it would be poetic. Plus, let's be real, isnt anyone else sick of seeing whatever unstoppable offense Peyton runs, get stopped in NE? It happens too much, at least Luck is a fresh look to it. People look at Peyton through nostalgia glasses too much when it comes to Luck, he is better at this stage in his career than manning was in every category, including wins, and with less weapons than Manning had. I have said all year I want an IND/GB SB, and the teams i did NOT want to see are SEA/NE, so that solidifies that NE/SEA is going to the Super Bowl.....


Interesting footnote, you know how everyone is talking about how awesome Seattle's defense is? They shut down Rodgers, brees, Kaep, Manning, Brady and all the "elites." You know who is 1-0 against that Legion of Boom? Andrew Luck. And Luck/Hilton STARRED on Sherman and Thomas for like a 70 yarder where Hilton broke out the Madden juke stick.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^it was a comeback victory too. Andrew Luck doesn't play like those other QBs though.



This victory doesn't feel good. It doesn't make me feel happy. I was more happy during the game. It's not that I wanted the Colts to lose, but I just don't feel excited about the AFC championship nor this win.

The reason I watched football was Peyton Manning. The reason I like football is because of Peyton Manning. The reason I'm a Colts fan is because of Peyton Manning. He's the player that me into the sport and the reason I kept watching, I just loved the way he played so much and beating him in the playoffs just doesn't bring me any joy, even though I guess if I was true Colts fan it should. oh well.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Eating my crow. I severely underestimated the Colts defense. The whole team in general really. Vontae Davis has been playing at another level during these playoffs. And surprisingly their running game has came up huge. Now their a little bit more than one dimensional and don't have to really on Luck all day. Congrats to Colts' fans.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I went 3-1 on predictions this weekend. Awesome. Anyway, I've got the Patriots and Seahawks advancing to the big game next weekend.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Peyton one and done again.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pulling for a Seattle/New England Super Bowl. Colts work too.

I really don't see anyone remaining beating Seattle though.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Peyton one and done again.


Nine times now if I'm not mistaken. :deandre


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Just want to give Peyton a hug


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Pulling for a Seattle/New England Super Bowl. Colts work too.
> 
> I really don't see anyone remaining beating Seattle though.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Its sad to see the deterioration of all time greats, but Manning has physically thrown like a shell of his former self since that ram game. There comes a point where the mind still works at 100 mph and the body can't anymore. 17 years in the league, so many pass attempts, age 38, severe neck problems just four years ago where it was questionable if Peyton Manning would ever play again and apparently the guy has been pretty banged up the last half of the season. One of the best runs of all time, but the guy just isn't physically near the same and has the expressions to boot. Maybe it's time. I bet Peyton will go one more, but I'm just saying it might be time to think about something. 3 SB appearances, won a chip, records out the wazoo, a top 5 career at QB almost universally. Changed the game and succeeded in two eras.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

gothicthug1999 said:


>


I know they're not unbeatable. Dallas beat them in Seattle this season.

Luck has the best shot because he's extremely mobile and can extend plays better than any remaining QB. Rodgers is too, but he's one legged atm.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Poor Manning, much respect to our former QB! 1 down 2 to go...Colts!!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

You guys think Fox is done? Perhaps its time to promote Del Rio or Gase.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I called the Lucks winning but didn't think it would be because Peyton would play like that. I thought the Pats could lose to any team in the AFC even at home but the Colts are probably the team I was not that afraid of.

Kinda hoping for New England/Seahawks. I'll wait till next week to crown the Seahawks, they're supposedly god tier atm according to many. They're defense is great but they've played so many bad QBs and teams the last 5 or 6 weeks so of course their Defense will be "back". Cardinals twice, Panthers, 49ers and Rams off the top of my head. That's why I'm gonna wait to see how they do against Rodgers and his offense. If they shut them down then congrats to the back to back champs :wilson


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

even when they were "bad" at the start of the season, they still managed to completely shutdown the Packers. :kobe9


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Weren't the Packers "bad" or "struggling" early in the season too. I recall Rodgers telling everyone to calm down or something like that.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Perhaps its time to promote Del Rio.


Jack Del Rio is awful. Not even a competent defensive coordinator. He shouldn't be anywhere near a head coaching gig again.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Sith Rollins said:


> Weren't the Packers "bad" or "struggling" early in the season too. I recall Rodgers telling everyone to calm down or something like that.


because they were losing to good defense teams. on the road. 


then they got home games against a bunch of bad defensive teams and everyone started drinking their gatorade.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

₵A$H®;43905593 said:


> Jack Del Rio is awful. Not even a competent defensive coordinator. He shouldn't be anywhere near a head coaching gig again.


Yeah, I'd pass on that too. Gase should be the one to be promoted if Fox steps down.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Calvin Johnson will be remembered forever.

- Vic


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The more I look at the play the more I think it was a catch. Still think he should have went down with 2 hands on the ball instead of switching to one hand and reaching.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

congrats to magic


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Sith Rollins said:


> The more I look at the play the more I think it was a catch. Still think he should have went down with 2 hands on the ball instead of switching to one hand and reaching.



It was a catch, it just wasnt a complete follow through, because he had to be adiva and go towards the endzone. I feel no sympathy for Dallas fans, because stuff like this used to go their way in the 90s and they always accepted it. Hell it happened last week against Detroit and it was basically "Lol, tough luck" and this is how it gets paid back. Dez Bryant is the biggest crybaby in the league, period. Whitten would have wrapped that ball up, got down on the 1 and had murray punch it in.

As for the SB, Luck is so dangerous because you cant plan for him, even though everyone knows that they are throwing it, because run game is non existent. I despise NE as a rule(Raider fan here, and I hold grudges) and always want Brady out of the game, and I love Andrew Luck, so go Colts. Rodgers is incredible, and I despise Seattle, because from 1976 until 2012 Seattle had 37 fans, then after Lynch decided to make the entire Saints defense look like Pop Warners, everyone is all of a sudden a front runner. Sherman has the biggest mouth in the league, and is extremely overrated, calls his on teammates out for his blunders to keep his "stats padded." He is the classic case of a fucking troll, because when seattle wins, oh my dear god you cant shut him up. But when they lose, you cant find him. Oh and he "never gets beat" in his eyes, and when he does, its never his fault.

TL;DR? Go Colts and Packers, but if it ends up NE/SEA, pass me a Brady jersey that day and I will forget about his fumble on Jan 19 2002......for the time being.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol Dez is a diva because he tries to score. I mean he might be/is a diva, but it's not because he tried to score.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

MrMister said:


> lol Dez is a diva because he tries to score. I mean he might be/is a diva, but it's not because he tried to score.



Come on man, even the staunchest Dallas fan cant argue that the man is a diva. He even inherited the diva number in that organization. Him trying to score cost Dallas a TD. Not a win, because Rodgers was moving at will, and even with a TD all GB had to do was get in FG range and they would have had 4 minutes to do so. He was fighting for a ball, it was knocked around in his hands, so he was losing it. Go to the ground, both hands on the ball, its 1st and goal. Switch arms and try to lunge it in the endzone so he can be the hero = Packers ball + pissed off cowboy fans + idiot armchair analysts + happy Detroit fanbase


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I just said he was diva with the might be/is. So was Irvin. So are a lot of WRs. 

Trying to score doesn't make you a diva period. It's total bullshit to say it does.

Dallas made other mistakes that cost them the game. It wasn't all on that Dez play (which was an amazing catch before he went to the ground).


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Dez went to the ground, ball popped up during the process of the catch in which the ground can't cause a fumble but CAN CAUSE AN INCOMPLETE (caps for emphasis), guy simply didn't hold on all the way through. Dez doesn't have T-rex arms so I find this "stretching as a football move" narrative humorous. Packers may be my team, but I'm going by the letter of the rule. Is the rule a terrible rule? Yeah I'll admit that, but going by the rule, it simply wasnt a catch and conspiracy theorists or haters need to deal with it. Find it funny too Cowboy fans crying on boards don't bring up that the Cowboys likely shouldn't even be there. None of this even goes in the hypotheticals of the Pack getting the ball back with so much time or what if the refs get the Lang call right and likely the Pack move to score seven and not three. The results were the Pack won and people need to deal with it. Rodgers played a hell of a second half and when needed the D did the job.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What is that old saying" Don't attribute to malice that which can be easily explained by stupidity? 

There was no conspiracy by the NFL or the referees to help Dallas win last week or at all. The officiating really is that bad. 

I thought last week's Lions/Cowboys game was one of the worst officiated games in recent memory, and once again, a playoff game comes down to one crucial call and the whole game is mired in controversy by the end. 

I remember the Calvin Johnson catch from a few years back and I remember thinking back then "That's bullshit. That should be a catch". You'd think they would have at least changed the wording of the rules to account for that situation or something. Well the Dez catch is probably more of a catch than that one was. I'd have ruled it a catch, but whatever. 

I don't feel sorry for the Cowboys, but I'll say what I said last week. Stuff like this hurts the game and the NFL needs to really change the way officiating is handled, ESPECIALLY in the postseason.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Dallas did make a ton of mistakes. Tons on defense. Wrap up a player and tackle them already. Crazy how you let a 3rd string WR run over you like that. As much as i want to argue that Dez "incompletion" its kind of pointless. It was karma for last week. Jerrys check must've bounced.

Looks like we'll lose Rod Marinelli as well. Damn shame. One more year with him and this up coming draft we could draft a few star defensive players and be an even more scary team next year.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Dallas made other mistakes that cost them the game. It wasn't all on that Dez play (which was an amazing catch before he went to the ground).


Agreed, it was an awesome catch before it bobbled out of his one arm. But Dallas caught a few lucky breaks too. 2 VERY generous spots on Whitten catches that ended up being drive extenders. Lang being the only one called for a PF during the brawl, and bumped back 15 yards, when in any other game that would have been offsetting on both teams and redo. Then on the Cobb kick return fumble fight, a holding flag initially called, 3 more flags flying in, and even Joe Buck before they go to commercial says "we're not even going to acknowledge the other flags." My only fear, is that like everything Dallas related, Romo will get the blame for someone else's fuckup. I hate Tony Romo, but he catches a lot of bullshit from the Cowboy "fans."


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Agreed, it was an awesome catch before it bobbled out of his one arm. But Dallas caught a few lucky breaks too. 2 VERY generous spots on Whitten catches that ended up being drive extenders. Lang being the only one called for a PF during the brawl, and bumped back 15 yards, when in any other game that would have been offsetting on both teams and redo. Then on the Cobb kick return fumble fight, a holding flag initially called, 3 more flags flying in, and even Joe Buck before they go to commercial says "we're not even going to acknowledge the other flags." My only fear, is that like everything Dallas related, Romo will get the blame for someone else's fuckup. I hate Tony Romo, but he catches a lot of bullshit from the Cowboy "fans."


Agreed. Romo is Gods gift to the Cowboys and too many fans have given him too much heat.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It is the age we live in where the QB gets the blame for everything that goes wrong with a team. Everything rises and falls with the QB in the minds of the media and the people. It isn't true, but that is how everything is perceived. 

Romo has been worthy of blame in many of the Cowboys big failures since he's been the starter, but this season was not one of those times.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The only thing I didn't like about Romo today was he held onto the ball too long at times. He took sacks he didn't need to take.


Tony Romo is the main reason this era of Cowboys football was remotely competitive. This era has had some atrocious defenses. This year's squad way overachieved. We need D line so fucking bad.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

so who thinks the lucks can beat the pats? i need this in word so we don't get everyone saying they believed all along after the LUCKS win. :luck


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Colts will win. You can't have both #1 seeds in the Super Bowl. It's not what's best for business.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Trotting around on various NFL sites over the years, listening to people at work, its all "How's Romo going to screw it up for us this year?" First off, no Romo = no cowboys worth a damn. Vilify him for choking in the big games, but people forget, he made the smartest decision he ever could in that Seattle game that made him (in)famous. How many bobbled snaps do you see where some dickhead takes off running backwards buying time, running 20 yards back to try to get it into the endzone only to fall incomplete? Romo fucked it up, picked it up, and hauled ass, and he was about 6 inches from being a LEGEND in dallas at a young age. 6 inches. And this is what gets me. dez cries, Dez cries about everything, everyone remembers the game where he blew up at Whitten and Romo on the sideline, crying for the ball. This is Tony Romo's sports life, in a nutshell:

Game 1 - 200 yards, 2 TD, 1 to Whitten one to Murray, no picks. Dallas wins, Dez catches 2 passes for 30 yards from 4 targets. Postgame? Dez goes apeshit, media lights Romo up because "You have one of the best WR in the league, throw it to him more, it is a travesty that Romo didnt look at Dez more. Dallas could have won by 21 instead 7!" Nation nods in agreement. Romo's fault for not throwing to Dez.

***All Week***

"Hey, they are saying I should target Dez more, ok, I'll do that next week!"

Game 2 - shootout game. Romo goes for 400 yards 5 TD and 3 picks. Dez catches 10 passes 200 yards and 2 TDs. Dallas loses because Romo targets Dez towards the end of the game with Dallas down by 3, throws a pick 6. Postgame? Dez goes apeshit because they lost, media eats up, its Romos fault again.

I ask you, Dallas fans, can Romo EVER do anything right? I'll tell you this, prior to getting Derek Carr this year I would have loved to have a QB the caliber of Romo on the Raiders. And Dallas has treated him like a leper.



LUCKS said:


> so who thinks the lucks can beat the pats? i need this in word so we don't get everyone saying they believed all along after the LUCKS win. :luck


I'm of the belief that Luck is never out of a game. I think he spots other teams 14 points on purpose for shits and giggles just to make it more dramatic. Hell when he threw a pick 6 to end the season in that game he threw what, 4 TD to Colts? I bet after the pick 6 he told his WR "Look, I throw TDs, if you wont catch them, I'll throw them to the other guys, step it the fuck up!"


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

If there is anyone I want to see win the Superbowl with whose left its Luck. Give this kid a ring already. Beating out Manning was impressive and he's done more than I've expected.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Foot note, Fox got the rights to broadcast NFC games in what was it, 94? Yeah, Howie retired after the 93 season and been on Fox ever since. CBS "had" the NFC games, and NBC had the AFC. CBS now has the AFC, but can we do something to get the NFC off of Fox? I swear to God if I have to hear Joe Buck and Troy Aikman doober and homer their way through another goddamned game...I might just run amuck and beat random people to death with an 18 inch purple dildo


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

It will be Luck vs. Russell.

It's the only way.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

who wins the AFC is irrelevant, nobody left can beat the Seahawks, the two teams best suited to do so lost today


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Tom Brady is 37, PM I couldn't see having more than a year left as I outlined earlier, Chip Kelly's offense is too gimmicky for a playoff run, Brees is 36, Wilson is good and young yet a very frequent runner and we have seen that chip away at guys when they hit the 30 mark, the Steelers are missing alot of pieces, Romo has a history of injuries and in april will be 35. Luck is only 25 The guy is an absolute stud who despite a pretty good but not great receiving core and no running game to speak of makes accurate deep throw after accurate deep throw almost like clockwork whether under pressure or not. Guy is really big, a guy who smiles and compliments players on hits and only runs when need be. 5 years from now IF THAT, Luck could really wreck the league. Hell, in this pass friendly era with that skillset, look at what he is already doing. I have a feeling that if Luck/Rodgers doesn't emerge next week, we will see that multiple times down the line. (I cant see the Colts topping the pats yet and a less than 100 percent Rodgers, even as a homer I gotta give to the Hawks). Luck is a class guy too who plays with alot of heart. Really like Luck.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

gothicthug1999 said:


> It was a catch, it just wasnt a complete follow through, because he had to be adiva and go towards the endzone. I feel no sympathy for Dallas fans, because stuff like this used to go their way in the 90s and they always accepted it. Hell it happened last week against Detroit and it was basically "Lol, tough luck" and this is how it gets paid back. Dez Bryant is the biggest crybaby in the league, period. Whitten would have wrapped that ball up, got down on the 1 and had murray punch it in.


This reads like a PFTCommenter post. This must be a parody.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Stax Classic said:


> who wins the AFC is irrelevant, nobody left can beat the Seahawks, the two teams best suited to do so lost today


We've already beat them last year, you know the year that their defense was apparently better and had more depth. come on now. :ti


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Stax Classic said:


> who wins the AFC is irrelevant, nobody left can beat the Seahawks, the two teams best suited to do so lost today


Again:










And that was the healthy version of L.O.B., the unstoppable Super Bowl year.....

ugh, after further digging, Fox now runs the NFC til 2023....Worst lead announcing crew ever in Joe Nepotism buck and Troy "I'm still on Jerry's payroll"Aikman.

Seriously, listen to the emotion from this play:






Then listen to this, perhaps the greatest play in SB history, and Joe buck calls it with the most monotonous dry voice devoid of any emotion ever. In my fantasy sports world, Jim Ross calls all the plays like this, just so I can see a man get into every word with his very soul:






God fuck Aikman and Buck, jesus christ they are horrible


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Madden and Summerall were enormous Dallas marks to be fair.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

the Fox network is enormous NFC East marks as a whole, like it's the only division that exists


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe Buck will coast off his last name and being son of the legendary Jack Buck akin to David off of Bruno Sammartino. Joe won't lose his spot. I do question though, why does no one ever seem to call upon Gus Johnson outside of College Basketball? I know some think the enthusiasm is fake, but I'd much rather listen to the excitement in his voice and passion than alot of them. I think Dan Dierdorf might be the WOAT though my goodness. Guy couldn't even pronounce let alone announce.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Madden and Summerall were enormous Dallas marks to be fair.


madden makes me want to jump off a bridge, Rich Gannon, Brady Quinn(i know right?) Moose, guys like that, they are actually good. Gruden is great, but if I ever see Chris Collinsworth, I might strangle him with a phone cord. I despise that man, he is dennis miller bad. But Joe buck, I guess cuz he does baseball too, and its only because of his daddy that he has that job in the first place, he just grates my nerves big time...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We finally have common ground gothicthug.

I can't stand Collinsworth either.


:lmao I totally forgot about Dennis Miller.



WrestlingOracle said:


> Joe Buck will coast off his last name and being son of the legendary Jack Buck akin to David off of Bruno Sammartino. Joe won't lose his spot. I do question though, why does no one ever seem to call upon Gus Johnson outside of College Basketball? I know some think the enthusiasm is fake, but I'd much rather listen to the excitement in his voice and passion than alot of them. I think Dan Dierdorf might be the WOAT though my goodness. Guy couldn't even pronounce let alone announce.


Gus is amazing. He used to do NFL and I have no idea why he doesn't anymore. He does do college ball now.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Michaels and Collinsworth are the best announcing duo in the league. GTFO with that. Ian Eagle and Dan Fouts are my #2 .

Gruden is alright, but the guy seems afraid of criticizing anything and sometimes doesn't come off like a real analyst.

GUS for the motherfucking win, but FOX doesn't let/make him do NFL games unless it's an emergency IIRC since he does their college stuff. He's probably 8th in the lineup for them.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Gus Johnson calling a Seahawk game would be the shit

Russel Wilson hands it to Lynch on the option. NO HE KEPT IT. OH HE's GOING. FLYING DOWN THE MIDDLE OF THE FIELD. HE"S GOT GET AWAY FROM THE COPS SPEED.

MARSHAWN LYNCH BREAKS A TACKLE. HE BREAKS ANOTHER ONE. BEAST MODE! BEAST MODE! WOW! THEY NEED TO SIGN HIM TO A NEW CONTRACT!

I could see him losing it for the Legion of Boom making an interception or forcing a fumble too.


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

LUCKS said:


> so who thinks the lucks can beat the pats? i need this in word so we don't get everyone saying they believed all along after the LUCKS win. :luck


Nah Brady is going to his 6th Superbowl.


But wow every team left except Colts have a superbowl winning QB. Should be great


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

the man of the week. He will get his second superbowl ring


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Patriots Vs. Seahawks in the SB.

- Vic


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Collinsworth is the Jerry Lawler of NFL commentary.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Arcade said:


> Collinsworth is the Jerry Lawler of NFL commentary.


And Joe Buck is Michael Cole.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

Vic Capri said:


> Patriots Vs. Seahawks in the SB.
> 
> - Vic


you really believe this. Noway in hell does Aaron Rodgers lets the seahawks get the best of him 2 times in the same season. Noway.

It will be Packers vs Patriots. I have had this as my prediction since week 9.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Michaels-Collinsworth is the best team to me. Nantz-Simms is good. Buck has more emotion than he did before. Couldn't stand him before but like him now.


I've been calling Indy overrated all year. But I can't help but respect them a lot more now. Had you told me a month ago we'd be playing them at home with the SB on the line I'd be dancing. Right now though I'm worried for sure. Luck is one of the best right now. He turns the ball over a lot, but he is capable of making any throw. He keeps plays alive longer than almost anyone. He has a great cast of receivers. I think NE wins, but it could really go either way. *I'll say NE 31 IND 28.* NE needs to be able to run the ball. Can't have another rushing performance like they did against the Ravens.


NFC game will be a treat to watch. Rodgers is the best right now overall. The GB defense while not great, has proved they can do enough to beat anyone. Packers struggle hard on the road, which is terrible when you're playing Seattle. I just have a feeling GB takes them down. I've been calling a NE-SEA SB all season but idk. I think Rodgers and the Packers win 28-17.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Aaron Rodgers with one leg vs Seattle defense in Seattle has disaster written all over it.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Can't decide between the Pats & Colts...

Right now I'd say Pats vs Seahawks in the Super Bowl. Gut is telling me the Colts will make it though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's too bad LUCK was sucked off by the media since before he was drafted. Hipsters had to disbelieve what was such an obviously amazing QB. There is literally no drawback to his game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

yes there is. i can go into later, but he's not perfect and there are things he still screws up at times. nothing really major though. even the INT stuff is overhyped if you watch the actual games, but again that still plays into some of the flaws he has.


mrmr was the only other person to call LUCK elite during the season though. <3


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LUCKS said:


> yes there is. i can go into later, but he's not perfect and there are things he still screws up at times. nothing really major though. even the INT stuff is overhyped if you watch the actual games, but again that still plays into some of the flaws he has.
> 
> 
> mrmr was the only other person to call LUCK elite during the season though. <3


I don't think he's on the level of Rodgers, Brady or a healthy Peyton but always maintained he would be on their level eventually. Those guys don't turn the ball over as much as Luck does. 

I do have to say Luck carries that team and deserves the credit. Watching the game, he threw 2 picks, but they were 3rd & long and I agree they were basically punts. If the receiver gets it or there is a flag it's a great play, sorta similar to what Flacco does.

I expect a really close game. Would be crazy if the Colts won on an AV FG.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fox out in Denver.

https://twitter.com/JayGlazer/status/554762799269023745


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Bad move letting Fox go, Denver. Bad move.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

I'm surprised Fox got canned. I think this all but guarantees Peyton will play next year (I thought he was coming back regardless if Fox was there or not)


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

John Elway has activated plan Mozilla. :side:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

So I guess Peyton is coming back. Wonder how long he'll be able to keep this up with his arm strength steadily declining.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Denver gonna be a train wreck next year especially if Manning ends up retiring. 

Chiefs gonna win the AFC West next season.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Just amazing, finish in the top 2 seeds 3 years in a row and go to a Super Bowl and you still get fired. How the fuck does Marvin Lewis still have a job :drake1


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, Marvin Lewis still having a job is some mind-blowing shit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

₵A$H®;43929233 said:


> So I guess Peyton is coming back. Wonder how long he'll be able to keep this up with his arm strength steadily declining.


Manning had a quad injury that sapped his ability to throw well. I'm not saying he isn't on the decline (im saying it's hard to tell), but I'm sure that injury negatively affected his game. Prior to the injury though, he was still playing at an incredibly high level.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Vic LombardiVerified account
‏@VicLombardi
NEW INFO: Entire Broncos coaching staff let go. Not just John Fox. All assistants gone according to several players.

:lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

MrMister said:


> Manning had a quad injury that sapped his ability to throw well. I'm not saying he isn't on the decline (im saying it's hard to tell), but I'm sure that injury negatively affected his game. Prior to the injury though, he was still playing at an incredibly high level.


Partially agree. He initially torn his quad in the Chargers game ( Dec 14th ). He started out the year looking like himself, but he wasn't playing great football since the Rams game IMO. At least not up to his standards. That's why their offense went more run-oriented during the 2nd half of the season.

You can't deny year after year his arm strength seems to be declining. Now he has to come back from an torn quad?! That should give him even more reason to retire. But he's a warrior, so that seems unlikely.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stad said:


> Vic LombardiVerified account
> ‏@VicLombardi
> NEW INFO: Entire Broncos coaching staff let go. Not just John Fox. All assistants gone according to several players.
> 
> :lmao


:lol I'm not sure I remember this ever happening.

Manning just retire man. You had a GOAT career.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I heard that Del Rio and Gase were probably leaving for Oakland and Atlanta anyway. Fox will probably get a job quickly.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Stad said:


> Vic LombardiVerified account
> ‏@VicLombardi
> NEW INFO: Entire Broncos coaching staff let go. Not just John Fox. All assistants gone according to several players.
> 
> :lmao


:wow

Broncos might be going into rebuilding mode soon, especially if Manning retires.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

Not even a Dallas fan but god damn that was a catch yesterday if I have ever seen one. Fucker was reaching out for the goal line after the fact he made the catch. wtf


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

Stad said:


> Yeah, Marvin Lewis still having a job is some mind-blowing shit.


Thats the most factual statement I have ever read on this forum.

The niners ditch Jim Harbaugh after 3 nfc championship games and a super bowl appearance and Marvin luis has job security. smh


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Purpleyellowgreen said:


> Not even a Dallas fan but god damn that was a catch yesterday if I have ever seen one. Fucker was reaching out for the goal line after the fact he made the catch. wtf


Yes, it's a terrible rule. An act common to the game...a football move. Retarded ambiguous terminology.


Jason Garrett is getting long term extension. I'm mixed about this. On the one hand, he helped build a great offensive line. On the other hand, he's Jason Garrett. I've given him and will give him some slack though because winning.

:romo


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Mike Brown feels comfortable working with Marvin. He took us out of football purgatory since the days of when our best player on the team was Peter Warrick. Playoff appearance(s) in 05 & 09. Then top that with 4 straight appearances from 2011 to now. He feels he's done a nice job. But it's the complete opposite. Mediocre coaching in must-win spots has been to norm.

Bengals organization are cheapskates. We have a ton of CAP to do something this off-season. I want Jason Pierre-Paul, but it's going to be crickets at Paul Brown. Follow the usual status-quo. Re-sign underachieving players, over-paying others who have yet to prove their worth ( especially in big spots ), and sign other teams rejects who might be over-the-hill. Then keep the same mediocre coaching staff that's been holding everyone back or sign some other moron assistant(s) who doesn't understand how to win.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

MrMister said:


> Yes, it's a terrible rule. An act common to the game...a football move. Retarded ambiguous terminology.
> 
> 
> Jason Garrett is getting long term extension. I'm mixed about this. On the one hand, he helped build a great offensive line. On the other hand, he's Jason Garrett. I've given him and will give him some slack though because winning.
> ...


Yeah I guess there just isn't to many options out there and at least they finally got a playoff win under there belt this year. Not sure i'd sign him long term though.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Sith Rollins said:


> Just amazing, finish in the top 2 seeds 3 years in a row and go to a Super Bowl and you still get fired. How the fuck does Marvin Lewis still have a job :drake1


Marvin must have got some good shit on Mike Brown. That's gotta be it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bengals next playoff win will probably come after Mike Brown's dead.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Damn, Denver cleaning house


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Even Marvin's own players want to tackle him.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Damn, Denver cleaning house


Imagine if all GM/Owners were like this and fired coaching staffs after 3 years of making it to the playoffs/Super Bowl and losing. Bill Belichek would have been fired like 7 years ago if that were the case. :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

It's quite amazing that Fox & Harbaugh both got fired yet guys like Marvin Lewis & Jeff Fisher still have jobs


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The Jacksonville Jaguars still have 1 more playoff win than the Cowboys over the last 18 years


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'll be shocked if John Fox doesn't get another job soon. If Rex Ryan can, so can John Fox. And Fox is the better coach.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chip Kelly said:


> The Jacksonville Jaguars still have 1 more playoff win than the Cowboys over the last 18 years


The Dallas Cowboys still have 5 more Super Bowl wins than the Eagles since the dawn of mankind...and even BEFORE then what is going on

VVV​


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

PF69 said:


> I'll be shocked if John Fox doesn't get another job soon. If Rex Ryan can, so can John Fox. And Fox is the better coach.


Maybe the Bears should make a play for Fox. :hmm:

Although the guy I really want to coach the Bears is Seattle DC Dan Quinn.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Chrome said:


> Maybe the Bears should make a play for Fox. :hmm:
> 
> Although the guy I really want to coach the Bears is Seattle DC Dan Quinn.


If they do get rid of Trestman, I think Fox would be a good fit with the Bears.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

MrMister said:


> The Dallas Cowboys still have 5 more Super Bowl wins than the Eagles since the dawn of mankind...and even BEFORE then what is going on
> 
> VVV​


Join me in the current millennium friend. 

I don't wanna have to pull out that old timey Eagles WORLD CHAMPIONS photo that I'm so fond off.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Maybe the Bears should make a play for Fox. :hmm:
> 
> Although the guy I really want to coach the Bears is Seattle DC Dan Quinn.


I would rather have Quinn over Fox. I don't know. I just never really liked Fox that much. Though I think I'd take Fox over Gase. Not convinced about Gase as a HC candidate at all.



PF69 said:


> If they do get rid of Trestman, I think Fox would be a good fit with the Bears.


He's long gone. Black Monday casualty along with the rest of the staff and the GM.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chip Kelly said:


> Join me in the current millennium friend.
> 
> I don't wanna have to pull out that old timey Eagles WORLD CHAMPIONS photo that I'm so fond off.


Time is a flat circle though. (pls get this reference so i know you've seen true detective)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Aidan said:


> I would rather have Quinn over Fox. I don't know. I just never really liked Fox that much. Though I think I'd take Fox over Gase. Not convinced about Gase as a HC candidate at all.


Yeah, I'm not sold on Gase either, I think he's just a product of Manning being Manning. Also not real interested in a coaching retread like Fox or Kubiak. Quinn or Bevell would be my top 2 choices.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Time is a flat circle though. (pls get this reference so i know you've seen true detective)


Sorry, I'm too busy making lil stick men figurines out of beer cans to read your post at this time.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Jets are going to hire Sean McDermott as their HC, and Carolina will hire Fox as their DC. Coming full circle.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

From Brady's FB lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I feel dumb. That actually took a few seconds to figure what was going on there. 

The horseshoe is too iconic. It's almost what I think a Colt is.:side:


But of course this is a COLT


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Stephen Ross. Please take notes.

The New York Giants got rid of Perry Fewell despite him being owed seven figures next season. The Giants are a top notch ran franchise and care about football. They still have people running the show whose names run back to the team's very earliest roots. The Giants needed to make a change in philosophy and did what they had to do and will PAY for it.

Fewell is a Super Bowl winning DC. He did a lot when dealt with injuries. He has a creative mind when it comes to schemes. 

Kevin Coyle is no Perry Fewell. Now, I'm not trying to put Fewell up there with the best...but he's definitely 100 times better than the clown running my team's defense npw. 

Coyle is STILL employed. I see no reason why we'll get rid of him now when we didn't and SHOULD have ASAP. 

Same with Phailbin. IDC how rough the transition between new coaches can be... that guy had to go.... smh....Pinch-A-Penny Ross.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

LUCKS said:


> mrmr was the only other person to call LUCK elite during the season though. <3


I gave him some love. Elite is winning a Super Bowl, but so far he is easily the best young QB in the game(Hi, Wilson) and quickly becoming overall just one of the best. He won me my Fantasy Super Bowl! He was so elite, he did so scoring zero points in Week 16. 

For real though, Luck is the man. 

Should be a great AFC Championship Game aka the Notorious/Magic Bowl. Pats have proved me wrong every week, I gave their running game no respect and also said their OL was going to eventually collapse but they just doing what New England do. 

If Rodgers can get a little more mobility back..which is probably not going to happen..I can see a blow out in Seattle. Adams stepped the fuck up though. If he can do that again this week, it will be huge. Lacy has gotta get going again and GB has to actually stick to the run and try to shorten the game. 

Was so weird watching the Dallas/GB game because both QBs were struggling just to drop back let alone do anything else, yet both still mustered the will power to make plays when needed. Rodgers of course more so.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Elite is not winning a Super Bowl.

Brad Johnson and Trent Dilfer have won a Super Bowl.

Dan Marino has not.


----------



## binex2010 (Jan 13, 2015)

wooooooo hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :surprise:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

binex2010 said:


> wooooooo hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :surprise:


Spamming post count to get in rants?

Or spambot.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah elite isn't winnnng a SB imo.

It's sort of a broad term. I guess the best way if explain it is that elite qbs are the guys that consistently put up the numbers and are in the playoffs. They don't need to be carried there, they carry their teams if anything. 


It applies to Luck right now tbh. I still don't consider him to be as good as Brady or Rodgers but he means just as much to his team as they do to theirs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Brady and Rodgers have experience over him. That's about it. 

For me, it's Rodgers and Luck as the two best QBs in the league. Even if they both have bad games Sunday, I still think they're the two best.


Someone had put out a story that Marinelli is going to Tampa. This proved to be not quite be true. Marinelli is the most important person for Dallas to retain. He's ahead of Dez and Murray. Pay this man to run our defense JERREH. PLEASE

Not sure there was a coach that did more with nothing than Rod Marinelli did with the Dallas defense. Give him some defensive lineman and we'll be able to do some good things. inb4 8-8.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

you're arguing with a pats fan about brady not being in the top 2. :lel


he's not though, i agree. he's clearly regressed, not saying that's a bad thing but it is obvious as it just happens as you age, and he's not as good as his younger counterparts. obviously the experience and knowledge is still there, but it's clear that this offense lives and dies with GRONK and not Brady.

Peyton is the same way. Even with the injury, he has too many weapons not to play better than he did. although sanders lack of use over the last month had me confused me too.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Rod miranelli is staying in big d and that's a fact 

Brady has an average line, average running game and besides gronk he has an average cast of weapons. Luck has more skill than Brady but he isn't better right now. Luck lays way too many eggs and still turns the ball over too much. There is a big difference between declining and getting older. Brady is more nimble in the pocket than he has been since before the acl injury. His deep ball isn't as good as it once was.

Me being a pats fan doesn't really matter because I have always called things based on how I see them. You're the one all year that has been critiquing the patriots and Brady.


FYI not saying luck has the best cast either. Besides receivers he's ah little around him


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not really arguing with GitRekt. He has Luck in the conversation now. That's all that matters. I don't really care where players are in a ranking. I preach and sell tiers. 

Now if we can get that other Patriots fan to realize the GREATNESS of Andrew. Hello Noto.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Comparing Brady to Peyton is foolish as well considering Peyton's neck and quad and the fact that he looks like an old man out there. brady is running more than he has in a while, being the most energetic guy on the field. Peyton has a lot of issues right now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We also aren't even 100% sure Manning is ever playing again.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd be pretty surprized if Manning is done. 

I want Indy and Green Bay to win this weekend, but I think New England and Seattle will make it to the super bowl.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

MrMister said:


> I'm not really arguing with GitRekt. He has Luck in the conversation now. That's all that matters. I don't really care where players are in a ranking. I preach and sell tiers.
> 
> Now if we can get that other Patriots fan to realize the GREATNESS of Andrew. Hello Noto.


That reply was at magic mostly. He sticks behind his guy but is a prisoner of the moment more times than not. 

I give luck a ton of credit and I made a long ass qb rankings list earlier this year with luck being 5th I think it was. 

Luck sometimes looks like the best in the league but often looks mediocre too. We all know how skilled he is and that he will be the best some day, I just am not going to go that far because luck simply hasn't done enough to dethrone brady. Manning was clearly hurt but I think manning had the best team and supporting fast around him the past 2 years and he couldn't take advantage.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

RKing85 said:


> I'd be pretty surprized if Manning is done.


I would be too, but he's at a point where retirement is a real thing. What a vacuum there will be once he's gone.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I think Peyton comes back. Would suck if that was his final game. Though it would be fitting that it was another one and done and it came against the Colts.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I think Peyton will wait and see who the Broncos will hire first before he makes his decision to stay or hang it up.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Panthers can actually spend money this offseason. Randall Cobb incoming. :blessedmirotic


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

GitRekt said:


> Rod miranelli is staying in big d and that's a fact
> 
> Brady has an average line, average running game and besides gronk he has an average cast of weapons. Luck has more skill than Brady but he isn't better right now. Luck lays way too many eggs and still turns the ball over too much. There is a big difference between declining and getting older. Brady is more nimble in the pocket than he has been since before the acl injury. His deep ball isn't as good as it once was.
> 
> ...



Luck had a bottom 3 oline last year, last his starting receiver, last his starting tight end, and lost his starting two running backs. he still made the playoffs and won a playoff game after coming back down from 28. 

all of the receivers he had last year, except for Hilton, are now out of the league or on practice squads. 

I'm certainly not a prisoner of the moment, I've watched every Luck game and I watch a hell of a lot of Brady/Peyton games too since the guys are extremely fun to watch(and I hate Brady almost as much as I love Peyton, giving me more incentive to watch those games/enjoy them). From everything I've watched there is little to nothing that indicates to me that Brady is better. The only argument for him is that Luck turns the ball over a lot and I'm certainly willing to concede that, Brady makes smarter decisions with the ball when it comes to avoiding turnovers.

However, not every turnover is the same. Luck had two turnovers last week, but played a magnificent and nearly mistake free game. His passes were on point and he was driving down the field repeatedly, those two picks game on third and longs when he was just trying to make a play happen. Do they count any less? Of course not, but they're also not exactly bad picks or things that hurt your team, like turnovers typically do.


Regardless, I'm just hoping Luck/the Colts keep it competitive this week if they can't win because I'm getting tired of getting blown out by the Pats and it not even coming from Brady, but instead their run game. :no:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LUCKS said:


> Luck had a bottom 3 oline last year, last his starting receiver, last his starting tight end, and lost his starting two running backs. he still made the playoffs and won a playoff game after coming back down from 28.
> 
> all of the receivers he had last year, except for Hilton, are now out of the league or on practice squads.
> 
> ...



I agree on the interceptions against Denver (mentioned that earlier).

Also i realize Luck had injuries around him. But so did Brady

2012 he had Gronk, Welker, Hernandez, Lloyd, Edelman
2013 he had Edelman, Dobson, Thompkins, Hoomanuni 

2013 Pats were ravaged by injuries and departures on both sides of the ball, yet NE was a win away from the SB. 


Brady didn't decline he just lost his weapons. This year I noticed his deep ball isn't what it once was but the rest of his game is very good.


I'm expecting a close game on Sunday, and wouldn't be surprised it Indy won it. NE seemed to have peaked mid season. Ever since the defense and offense have both fallen back some. Should be a fun game.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

GitRekt said:


> Brady has an average line, average running game and besides gronk he has an average cast of weapons.


Well, Edelman is a pretty damn good receiver. Other than that, you are correct on the rest.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

PF69 said:


> Well, Edelman is a pretty damn good receiver. Other than that, you are correct on the rest.


Edelman is prob my fav player on the team. Guy is tough as nails and so reliable.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

He's been a very nice replacement for Welker, that's for sure.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

http://espn.go.com/dallas/nfl/story...on-garrett-reach-agreement-five-year-contract

The Dallas Cowboys have reached an agreement with Jason Garrett on a five-year, $30 million deal to remain the team's head coach, according to league sources.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> Panthers can actually spend money this offseason. Randall Cobb incoming. :blessedmirotic


Yes. Please take him away from the North. Hopefully this time around the Packers WR Hyrda doesn't grow two more WRs in his place like last time when they got rid of Jennings.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Aid said:


> Yes. Please take him away from the North. Hopefully this time around the Packers WR Hyrda doesn't grow two more WRs in his place like last time when they got rid of Jennings.


Let's be honest, it's really :rodgers that makes all these receivers look so good.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Adams will just replace Cobb and they won't miss a beat because Rodgers is Aaron.


I don't want to be the guy that said Marinelli is going to Tampa, but I'm reading he's signed a 3 year deal with Dallas. FUCK YES. I will assume Stephen Jones is running this team now.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

GitRekt said:


>












Because we can't get enough of Garrett's smile. :garrett


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The shifty eyes too:lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

But I want Cobb to stay in Green Bay  

But like what Chrome and Mr said, Aaron makes all his receivers good :banderas


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Cobb should go to KC plz.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Great hire by the Jets. Sticking with the defense first identity. Bowles is one of the best defensive minds around. Now let's see how they're going to address that QB situation. The Geno Smith experiment must end and Vick is a few hits away from being in a rocking chair.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

TomahawkJock said:


> Cobb should go to KC plz.


So he can become completely ineffective and unnecessary?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

He would fit well in our system. Screens and short routes and such. He does that well.

I just want a receiver.... okay? Is that too much to ask for? At least you have Benjamin! All we have is Albert Wilson, Steve Smith lite. Getting Maclin, Cobb or trading for Josh Gordon would be at the top of my wants list for the Chiefs this offseason.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

KB's not that good (yet), though. But yeah, there's plenty of WRs I'd like Carolina to get. Definitely prefer one in Free Agency rather than the draft. It's not going to be Thomas or Dez, but there are a few other names I'd like to see in Charlotte, namely Cobb or Maclin. Torrey Smith would be nice, too. Or perhaps one of the less expensive options at WR, and one of the big name TEs (Julius Thomas pls). 

Regardless, I'm happy that Carolina isn't as fucked as they were the previous couple of seasons by the cap.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Cobb should come to Indy to play for the best #12 imo.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

With coaching vacancies disappearing pretty quickly now, I'm hearing the rumor of John Fox coming to Chicago with Kyle Shannahan as OC. Wildest rumor has those two plus Jim Schwartz at DC, but that's a bit of a stretch IMO. I don't know if I like that, but it's not like I run the Bears, so it doesn't matter what I think. I just want to see playoff football in Chicago again.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Another poor hiring choice by the Raiders IMO. Unless they're striving to be at 8-8 ( probably going to be below that ), I don't see them winning anything with Del Rio. He already proved what he's worth. I'd rather gave one of those up-and-coming college coaches a shot. The revolving door of journeyman coaches is going to continue for them.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The real question is, will Del Rio still wear a suit every game?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Del Rio was good with the Jags.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

GitRekt said:


> Del Rio was good with the Jags.


If 8-8, 7-9 counts as good every year...I just realized Del Rio is the head coach of Oakland now...Oakland has MJD...Del Rio was with MJD forever.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

JM's Daddy said:


> If 8-8, 7-9 counts as good every year...I just realized Del Rio is the head coach of Oakland now...Oakland has MJD...Del Rio was with MJD forever.


They went to the playoffs a few times, back when the division was really good. They almost beat the 16-0 Pats in the divisional round as well, after beating the Steelers at home in the WC round.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So who thinks the Packers have a chance in hell of getting past the Great Wall of Sherman with an injured Rodgers?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

₵A$H®;44008329 said:


> Another poor hiring choice by the Raiders IMO. Unless they're striving to be at 8-8 ( probably going to be below that ), I don't see them winning anything with Del Rio. He already proved what he's worth. I'd rather gave one of those up-and-coming college coaches a shot. The revolving door of journeyman coaches is going to continue for them.


Pete Carroll sucked as a HC at one time too.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *So who thinks the Packers have a chance in hell of getting past the Great Wall of Sherman with an injured Rodgers?*



I'm giving them a good chance. Seattle is obviously the favorite but Carolina was in that game until Cam fucked up. Seattle isn't unbeatable.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

GitRekt said:


> I'm giving them a good chance. Seattle is obviously the favorite but Carolina was in that game until Cam fucked up. *Seattle isn't unbeatable.*


*AT HOME???*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *AT HOME???*


I respect them. I picked them to win the SB before the season. I've just seen a lot of crazy shit since I started watching the NFL. I saw the Pats beat the Greatest Show on Turf. I've seen the Panthers go to the SB. Sixth seeded Steelers win the SB. 18-1. Jets come to Foxboro and beat a 14-2 Pats team, etc.

I look at Seattle and they're the best team. But everyone has a weakness. Seattle's lies in the passing attack right now. They love to throw bootleg 5 yard dunks that go for 30 yards. They have to call plays where they trick you often, where the last guy you think will hurt you is the guy the play is for. They do this because they have a strong lack of talent at the WR and TE position. If GB can limit their running attack and force SEA to beat them vertically, then GB will have a chance. 

Obviously Seattle is the favorite going in, but Seattle has lost at home this year. SEA didn't pull away from Carolins until late. GB is a lot better than Carolina. GB has a chance. They aren't bush league. They won 12 games, and while they haven't been impressive on the road, they have a guy named Rodgers.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...e-is-the-only-reason-people-know-of-tom-brady

Strong words for a killer lmao


Also weird considering Ray Lewis has always praised Brady


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Aid said:


> With coaching vacancies disappearing pretty quickly now, I'm hearing the rumor of John Fox coming to Chicago with Kyle Shannahan as OC. Wildest rumor has those two plus Jim Schwartz at DC, but that's a bit of a stretch IMO. I don't know if I like that, but it's not like I run the Bears, so it doesn't matter what I think. I just want to see playoff football in Chicago again.


Would love Schwartz as the DC, he killed it in Buffalo last year. Not sure about Shanahan and Fox though. Eh, we could do a lot worse tbh. If Quinn doesn't work out, this combo of coaches would probably be my #2 .


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:mj2 49ers. wtf man.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Tomsula Era has begun, *TKOK*. :|


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I just don't see Green Bay beating my Hawks, sorry GB fans; your going to have a very very very _very_ difficult time stopping the Legion of Boom in front of the 12th Man.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Why are people mad about hires? Stop being negative and see the light like me.

Keith Butler finally gets his promotion, this move has all pro's and no cons. He's a professional and it's progress. Who cares about the linebackers that didn't work out or took to long to develop recently. The defense is old, but the overseer went from senior citizen status to AARP eligible. 

I did the math. Dick was 77, Keith is 58. I bet the latter has better eyes, does eyesight get worse with age? I think Butler will simply see the field better and instead of giving receivers 7 to 8 yard cushions, he'll adjust to 5. Two yards qualifies as a baby steps.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

pretty sure almost every head coach hired so far is making more than arians.


what the fuck is up with teams and outbidding themselves. like i dont see how rex has deserved his contract after missing the playoffs for the last 3 or so years. :drake1


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The more one learns about the current situation in Ninerland the more pessimistic one becomes. 



> Cam Inman ✔ @CamInman
> Follow
> More from Jed York statement: “Jim is a great teacher and a tremendous mentor who conducts himself with great class and integrity.”


York is a broken record with the "teacher" and "class" buzzwords. It's pathetic. 

More from local sports reporter Tim Kawakami: 



> York indicated to people in the building as far back as last summer that he was pretty sure Tomsula could win more games than Harbaugh.
> 
> I’ve heard, coincidentally, that Harbaugh got wind of that management sentiment and he and Tomsula barely spoke in the last several weeks of Harbaugh’s’ tenure there.





> With Tomsula, they knew he would run what they wanted to run–and on offense, I’ve heard for a while that the 49ers want to return to total power football, control the line of scrimmage, and let the defense dominate.


http://blogs.mercurynews.com/kawaka...msula-guy-jed-york-trent-baalke-pointed-year/

It's hilarious. I've been waiting for the day that Greg Roman would be gone but now, if this is the plan? Greg Roman, for all of his sins, is one of the most creative run play designers in the NFL. Why kick him out the door if 3 yards and a cloud of dust is the new game plan? 

And Jason Tarver from Oakland to be the new DC over Fangio? Such a downgrade. 

I take back my earlier blasé comments. When it comes to the Niners I am, let us say, dejected.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Jason Tarver? Gross...

Luckily the defense is so good, it might not need a real DC...but for fuck's sake.

49ers window might be shut. 

edit: Tarver was on the SF staff from 2001-2010. Hence the interest.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

everyone knew it was shut when you guys let Jim go. 


might as well get rid of the front office instead of the coach when you already have your team built. :toomanykobes


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

York is a moron. He got his yes man though.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Crazy stat I saw on NFL.com

_Through their first 48 career regular-season starts, Andrew Luck and Tom Brady have an identical passer rating of 86.6. In those first 48 games, Brady has the edge in wins (36 to 33) and comp pct (62.1 to 58.6), while Luck has more pass YPG (269.9 to 223.6) and TD (86 to 74). In that all-important stat, Brady had two Super Bowl rings through 48 regular-season starts._


Average passer rating in 2001 was 76. It's close to 90 now. ADV- :brady2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Bears got John Fox, welp, he'll be fired in 2 years after Cutler has 50 more turnovers. Unless Fox turns the Bears into a run first offense. Ohgodyesplease.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I just don't see Green Bay beating my Hawks, sorry GB fans; your going to have a very very very _very_ difficult time stopping the Legion of Boom in front of the 12th Man.



To be fair, Dallas walked in and ran all over Seattle in Seattle. GB beat Dallas, anything can happen on any given sunday, and there is no team in the world, that needs a reality check like the smug as fuck seattle seahawks. From their head coach down to their overrated as fuck CB, seattle needs to lose just to show them "You know what, we're not unbeatable, despite what the 70000 fans since 2012 think."


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

gothicthug1999 said:


> To be fair, Dallas walked in and ran all over Seattle in Seattle. GB beat Dallas, anything can happen on any given sunday, and there is no team in the world, that needs a reality check like the smug as fuck seattle seahawks. From their head coach down to their overrated as fuck CB, seattle needs to lose just to show them "You know what, we're not unbeatable, despite what the 70000 fans since 2012 think."


Seattle obviously isn't unbeatable, they lost four times this year alone and lost to Dallas at home in Seattle, I'm not saying GB can't beat Seattle; but with an injured Rodgers especially I just don't see it happening. I also am of course a bit biased being a Hawks fan, so I guess that is part of it as well.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Will Rodgers' calf get any better this week, how serious is the injury?

I can see them winning even with a hurt Rodgers as long as he gets some time. He'll be the first real test they've faced in weeks.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Seattle obviously isn't unbeatable, they lost four times this year alone and lost to Dallas at home in Seattle, I'm not saying GB can't beat Seattle; but with an injured Rodgers especially I just don't see it happening. I also am of course a bit biased being a Hawks fan, so I guess that is part of it as well.



My problem with seattle, is #1 - Richard Sherman. I dont give a fuck that he is a Stanford graduate, "you can da ..... out da hood but you cant take da hood out da ......" The guy has more mouth than anyone I have seen in years at his position, and he overlooks the hell out of his competition for "Best CB in the game." He pads his stats, and usually when he gets burned, he'll blame someone else. Case and point, Sherman got his first pick of the year off of Derek Carr, but then couple drives later, Carr burned Sherman for a TD to Mychal Rivera. Monday morning? Sherman still hadnt given up any TDs per the AP. Nevermind that the 1 yrd TD to Rivera had Sherman literally hanging on Rivera, and no other Seahawk near him. Sherman is classic example of "Can dish it out, but cant take it," because when Seattle wins, oh god you cant shut him up. When they lose, this motherfucker hides from the press. Marshawn Lynch says more than Sherman at that point.


#2 - The fans. From 1976 til 2011, Seattle had like 28 fans. They were the AFC West's whipping boy for decades. Then you go Beast Mode, and all of a sudden everyone is going LOB LOB LOB! Show a picture of jim Zorn, Steve Largent, Chris Warren Cortez Kennedy, Dave Krieg, even as recent as Shaun Alexander and most of the "fans" are like "Who? Seattle Seahawks fans majority right now, are the former Miami Heat fans.

#3 - Pete fucking Carroll. So goddamned smug. Just bleeds arrogance and entitlement. This ties into:

#4 - The Fail Mary. this started a hatred of this team. Not because it was the idiot refs handling it, but the way the Seahawks reacted to it. Carrol going "I knew Golden came down with the ball, he made a hell of a play." to Wilson saying "Yeah, Golden came down with it, no question." To Golden Tate himself acting like he had more than a fingernail on that interception no call.

#5 - Russell Wilson and everyone acting like he is elite. He's not. He's in the best position in sports right now, he comes into a top 3 Defense, and a top 5 running attack. How many goddamned times have you ever said "Man, Wilson really won this game us, it was all him." Wilson is not a Manning, Rodgers, brady, etc in that the team never relies on him in the crunch, its always lynch and that defense. Coach tells Brady, "Hey, go out there, and win this game for us." Coach tells Wilson, "Hey go out there and try not to fuck up." Seattles game consists of power running, a shutdown defense that forces you to make a mistake because you HAVE to throw on them unless you jump ahead.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Sounds like your letting everything Seattle does get under your skin just way too much.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Sith Rollins said:


> Will Rodgers' calf get any better this week, how serious is the injury?
> 
> I can see them winning even with a hurt Rodgers as long as he gets some time. He'll be the first real test they've faced in weeks.




Well, with ESPN's awesome analysis I just heard on Sportscenter Rodgers is injured. Here's basically exactly what the guy said..


"Rodgers is injured, if he plays on it it's going to hurt."

:ti No shit.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

gothicthug1999 said:


> My problem with seattle, is #1 - Richard Sherman. I dont give a fuck that he is a Stanford graduate, "you can da ..... out da hood but you cant take da hood out da ......" The guy has more mouth than anyone I have seen in years at his position, and he overlooks the hell out of his competition for "Best CB in the game." He pads his stats, and usually when he gets burned, he'll blame someone else. Case and point, Sherman got his first pick of the year off of Derek Carr, but then couple drives later, Carr burned Sherman for a TD to Mychal Rivera. Monday morning? Sherman still hadnt given up any TDs per the AP. Nevermind that the 1 yrd TD to Rivera had Sherman literally hanging on Rivera, and no other Seahawk near him. Sherman is classic example of "Can dish it out, but cant take it," because when Seattle wins, oh god you cant shut him up. When they lose, this motherfucker hides from the press. Marshawn Lynch says more than Sherman at that point.
> 
> 
> #2 - The fans. From 1976 til 2011, Seattle had like 28 fans. They were the AFC West's whipping boy for decades. Then you go Beast Mode, and all of a sudden everyone is going LOB LOB LOB! Show a picture of jim Zorn, Steve Largent, Chris Warren Cortez Kennedy, Dave Krieg, even as recent as Shaun Alexander and most of the "fans" are like "Who? Seattle Seahawks fans majority right now, are the former Miami Heat fans.
> ...


Looks like someone has been gotten to.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i find it hilarious that patriot fans constantly try to pretend/convince themselves that the seattle defense is literally not insanely great and won't completely shit on rodgers as well as brady if they were to play them.

if you keep telling yourself they're not one of the best ever maybe it'll come true. :ti


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LUCKS said:


> i find it hilarious that patriot fans constantly try to pretend/convince themselves that the seattle defense is literally not insanely great and won't completely shit on rodgers as well as brady if they were to play them.
> 
> if you keep telling yourself they're not one of the best ever maybe it'll come true. :ti


Cause 1 guy says this, Patriots fans think this lol?


You're letting your hatred for the team get to you a bit. Everyone who watches NFL respects Seattle's defense. For my money I put them up there with the Steel Curtain teams among the best ever.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Chiefs beat both. :draper2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Don't think Seattle has quite as imposing a front as the Steel Curtain, but yeah, they're pretty much that in this era. There is no Mean Joe Greene on Seattle. They do have a few Mel Blounts though lol.

Dallas re-signed Scott Linehan:garrett


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

GitRekt said:


> Cause 1 guy says this, Patriots fans think this lol?
> 
> 
> You're letting your hatred for the team get to you a bit. Everyone who watches NFL respects Seattle's defense. For my money I put them up there with the Steel Curtain teams among the best ever.


i've seen other pat fans say this over other media sites too. 



and i recall you taking them quite lightly earlier in the year as well as i recall arguing with you about it.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LUCKS said:


> i've seen other pat fans say this over other media sites too.
> 
> 
> 
> and i recall you taking them quite lightly earlier in the year as well as i recall arguing with you about it.


No I didn't lol. We were on the catbox discussing this when Seattle was like 6-4 or something. I said they're the last team I wanted to play. I brought up NE is better matchup for them than Denver though which is what caused the debate. NE is more scrappy than the finesse offense of Denver, and our defense is tougher overall. I have been posting on ESPN NFL general since 2009, and in 2011 when they shut down we made a forum for all of us. I have proof on there all season praising the Hawks. They were my pick to win the SB dating back to August. I can quote some posts or post screen shots if you want me to.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Don't think Seattle has quite as imposing a front as the Steel Curtain, but yeah, they're pretty much that in this era. There is no Mean Joe Greene on Seattle. They do have a few Mel Blounts though lol.
> 
> Dallas re-signed Scott Linehan:garrett


They aren't similar in that way, yeah. I just meant they dominate like those Steeler teams did. The Steelers had prob p4p the best defense ever. Star linemen, lb'ers, cb's, etc. 

What Seattle is doing in the fantasy football era is amazing. You have to respect them. They remind me a lot of the early 00s Pats teams. Great defense, good running, young qb with average weapons to work with.

If NE doesn't win I would like to see Seattle win to give a middle finger to the owners who are trying to ruin defense.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fuck Seattle.

Though, these fucks are about to win the SB again.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I had a dream last night that the Colts beat SEA in the SB lol


I think Indy prob has a better chance than the Pats would against Seattle. I know we have bigger names but Hilton, Wayne, Nicks, Fleener, Allen, Moncreif is one of the best casts of weapons around.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey, for those that might be interested...a Seahawk fan started a petition for the NFL and the media to leave Lynch alone. 

http://www.gopetition.com/petitions....html?amp;q.sl=4&q.id=9lawoya904ng00p8&q.sl=4

I guess my logic on this is...if he wants to talk, he will. Otherwise, leave him alone and you can get your sound bites from folks like Sherman or Wilson who can and love to talk. This whole idea that he has to fulfill his obligation to the media is ridiculous. Some people aren't comfortable in talking to the media, and some just flat out don't want to for whatever reason.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I would love to see another Pats / Packers Super Bowl.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> Fuck Seattle.
> 
> Though, these fucks are about to win the SB again.


Yep. I found myself :clap *gothicthug1999*'s rant against them because fuck Seattle.

They are going to win another Super Bowl in little over two weeks, though. 

Save_Us_CAL_Hero_Niners_Fan_Discount_Double_Check_Rodgers.12


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mikey Damage said:


> Fuck Seattle.
> 
> Though, these fucks are about to win the SB again.





DesolationRow said:


> Yep. I found myself :clap *gothicthug1999*'s rant against them because fuck Seattle.
> 
> They are going to win another Super Bowl in little over two weeks, though.
> 
> Save_Us_CAL_Hero_Niners_Fan_Discount_Double_Check_Rodgers.12


...... Your guys hate of Seattle is a bit extreme..


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

HBK 3:16 said:


> ...... Your guys hate of Seattle is a bit extreme..


To be fair, they're Niner fans. I've been saying the same shit about those damn Packers being that I'm a Bears fan. GOOOOOOOO SEAHAWKS!!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Nah.

My hatred of the _LA Dodgers_... now, _that's_ extreme.

:bryan2


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Chrome said:


> *To be fair, they're Niner fans*. I've been saying the same shit about those damn Packers being that I'm a Bears fan. GOOOOOOOO SEAHAWKS!!


Fair enough I suppose, I'm not exactly huge on San Francisco myself; so tomato tomatoe.

Through mostly my hatred of San Francisco stems less from the division rivalry and more for me despising how horribly they treated Alex Smith.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> Nah.
> 
> My hatred of the _LA Dodgers_... now, _that's_ extreme.
> 
> :bryan2


you hate a team that you regularly outperform, beat head to head, and win more titles than. my hate for the patriots>. :kobe5


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LUCKS said:


> you hate a team that you regularly outperform, beat head to head, and win more titles than. my hate for the patriots>. :kobe5


The field/court/proverbial floor is yours, *Luck*/*Kobe*/*Magic*...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, I hate the Packers, but respect Rodgers and what they've done. Wish the Bears could get their shit together and make the rivalry interesting again.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The NFL announced an annual combine for veteran FA's who might not have the opportunity to work out for teams otherwise. Think that's a pretty good move.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/12172630/nfl-hold-combine-veteran-free-agents


(also Matt Birk, he went to Harvard)


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Has TO RSVP'd yet?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:favre did


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LET PLAYERS ON TEAMS DO IT ALSO


BRADY II: REDEMPTION


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Chrome said:


> To be fair, they're Niner fans. I've been saying the same shit about those damn Packers being that I'm a Bears fan. GOOOOOOOO SEAHAWKS!!



Hang on there, Hoss, I am a fan of the other Bay team. I am a Raiders fan. And I hate ANYONE that is a front runner fan. And SHerman is enough to make you despise an entire city, before anyone opens their trap about how I would love him if he were a Raider, no I wouldnt. I had "the" premier shutdown corner in thegame in Asomughua. Sherman aint got shit on Nnaamdi when it comes to shutting down WRs. He stays on one side of the field, and has 2 all pro safeties helping out, and plays in a zone. Nnamdi was man to man, and everyone was cared to throw his way. Sherman is a stat whore, LOVES to talk his INTs and opposing ratings and %. Stack up his years against Nnamdi's prime in oakland, and Asomugha stomps the shit out of him.

And I have a hate for seattle for the same reason I despise the Saints when Katrina tried to wipe them off the face of the Earth and everyone said NO was a team of destiny. That reason is all of a sudden people wont shut the fuck up about them. Take a dallas fan, or a red sox fan, or redskins, yankees, lakers, celtics fan. If they are obnoxious, then they likely have been for a while. YOu almost expect every cowboys fan, whose team has not won jack shit since 1995, and their ultimate comeback is going to be "How many rings your team got?" And unless your team is the Steelers or the 49ers, you really have no comeback. But Seattle? Oh my God these people come out in droves. Seattle, FAR northwest in the US, is all of a sudden the favorite team of a guy that lives in Miami, far Southeast in the US. Oh, but he has been a fan since 2011. And he's the loudest motherfucker in the room about LOB LOB LOB. You can only hear that so much before fights happen in bars.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm picking Seattle and New England to win this weekend. I highly doubt Green Bay can win in Seattle with both Rodgers and Lacy playing hurt. The AFC Championship is more up in the air, but I'm leaning more towards experience by picking the Pats.

Now if we can go just one weekend in this post seasons without the referees causing some danged controversy, I'll be happy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DesolationRow said:


> The field/court/proverbial floor is yours, *Luck*/*Kobe*/*Magic*...


You mean :udfk


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So the Bears hired Fox after all. :hmm:

Not my first choice, but we could've done a lot worse. Looking forward to seeing what coordinators he brings in.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Chrome said:


> So the Bears hired Fox after all. :hmm:
> 
> Not my first choice, but we could've done a lot worse. Looking forward to seeing what coordinators he brings in.


I think I read something like this is Chicago's first hiring of an NFL coach with prior NFL experience since Halas. If that's true, wow.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Aid said:


> I think I read something like this is Chicago's first hiring of an NFL coach with prior NFL experience since Halas. If that's true, wow.


Yeah that is pretty mind-blowing. Here's to hoping Fox has similar success to Halas.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Chrome was talking about me and DeRo being 49ers fans. 

As a 49er fan I'm not sure why I have to justify my hate for Seattle. Seems obvious to me. 

The more I hear Tomsula talk, the more I worry. This guy....ugh. Not sure he lasts two years, tbh. To go from Harbaugh, lose Fangio, and hire Tomsula. Ugh..........


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Agreed on all fronts, *Mikey*. 

Tomsula is not inspiring much confidence. 

Fangio... :mj2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I think it'll be Cheathawks vs Pats.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

> The Indianapolis Colts are further distancing themselves from running back Trent Richardson.
> 
> Richardson did not travel with the team for Sunday night's AFC Championship Game at New England due to personal reasons, the Colts announced Saturday. The team did not give any additional information on why Richardson did not make the trip.


:draper2

waste of pick, but the browns wasted a third overall on him and then got johnny, so it aint all bad. cant wait to move on.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope the Packers at least keep it close.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think I'm ok if Green Bay wins. I'll just have to root for the lmfao AFC if so (i actually like the colts and pats pls) 

If the Hawks win, I'm all about them for the Super Bowl.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

mr how come every fan/analyst/espn have flipped the script from "Luck isn't elite/colts are awful/look at all of LUCK's turnovers/etc" to "omg look how amazing Luck is, the Colts always have a chance in games with him, their secondary looks good"?


Bandwagon imoers are worse than bandwagon fans imo.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

LUCK said:


> mr how come every fan/analyst/espn have flipped the script from "Luck isn't elite/colts are awful/look at all of LUCK's turnovers/etc" to "omg look how amazing Luck is, the Colts always have a chance in games with him, their secondary looks good"?
> 
> 
> Bandwagon imoers are worse than bandwagon fans imo.



Cause they do what they're told by their big boss to get dem ratings.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LUCK said:


> mr how come every fan/analyst/espn have flipped the script from "Luck isn't elite/colts are awful/look at all of LUCK's turnovers/etc" to "omg look how amazing Luck is, the Colts always have a chance in games with him, their secondary looks good"?
> 
> 
> Bandwagon imoers are worse than bandwagon fans imo.


Because they actually watched the Colts for the first time vs Denver last week?

or what JM's Daddy said.

Indy v Seattle is best case scenario because then I can say WELL DALLAS BEAT THE CHAMPS:mark: (i probably won't say this i know dallas has a lot of work to do with the defense sign dez etc)


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> Agreed on all fronts, *Mikey*.
> 
> Tomsula is not inspiring much confidence.
> 
> Fangio... :mj2


I'm a 49ers fan too! I just kinda get distracted and don't post here (in sports section) as much as I should. I am still pissed.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

If there is a God (or a Football Master of the Universe)...Seattle will lose and New England will lose. One of Two won't be so bad either.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

plz do it again. peyton Luck, Harvin Hilton,  Freeney Werner,  Mathis Newsome,  Sanders Landry, bethea adams, and Wayne...Wayne. plz, get it done. :mj2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LUCK said:


> "Intercepted! Marlin Jackson! Marlin's got it! We're goin to the Super Bowl!"
> 
> I have that old familiar knot in my stomach. Nerves, anxiety, thinking of scenarios nonstop about how tonight will play out. Bill Belichick scares me. But Luck pisses in the face of intimidation.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LUCK said:


> plz do it again. peyton Luck, Harvin Hilton,  Freeney Werner,  Mathis Newsome,  Sanders Landry, bethea adams, and Wayne...Wayne. plz, get it done. :mj2


That game our #1 WR was Reche Caldwell lol


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Pats game starts at 0:40am here...work is going to be hell tomorrow.

Win or lose, I dont want another nail-biter like last weeks game.

EDIT:





lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ric Flair on ESPN. Wooooo!!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

GitRekt said:


> That game our [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 [/URL] WR was Reche Caldwell lol


our #1 corner was marlin jackson. :draper2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SEATTLE BABY! :makr:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

shermann is ridiculous.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GitRekt said:


> shermann is ridiculous.


I was impressed with that int.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Stop turning the ball over plz Seattle.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Stop turning the ball over plz Seattle.


Seattle is like Daniel Bryan. They just need to hulk up before laying the knee strike.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Seattle better wake up. Don't need those shithead Packers in the SB.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Trying not to get hyped and jinx this...


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Sherman is a beast


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Seattle's killing themselves with these turnovers and penalties.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Perfect Poster said:


> Seattle better wake up. Don't need those shithead Packers in the SB.


Why do they look like a bunch of unproven rookies instead of the defending champs? :drake1


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

wilson still hasn't completed a pass


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Omg.. these picks..


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

SEA is lucky to be down only 16. Rodgers has cost GB at least 10 points so far. 2 picks in SE territory and a few TD misses.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

commitments are done for the day, nothing to do now but watch football.

As long as at least 1 of Indy/GB wins today, I'll be happy.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The fuck are you doing Wilson? :no:


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)

The thought of the Packers going into the Super Bowl makes me sick to my stomach. I can't stand any team or fan base more then those assholes. They're fans are nothing but a bunch of pricks and I just hate the fact they always think their entitled to being in the Super Bowl and win it every time year after year. Sorry just because the trophy is named after your head coach from the original days, doesn't mean your entitled to it.

I hope Indy goes all the way and destroys the Patriots and Packers.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao You know you're in deep shit when you have more *interceptions than completions.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

3 INT's 1 completion


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Packers are gonna choke this game away, they should have at least 21 points. Miscommunication on the pick killed them that one series. 

All this talk about Seattle's defense seemed to have overshadowed their terrible offense :jordan4. Wilson and the D are overrated imo, still a ton of football left. Pack missed their chance, Seattle can still run without worrying much. They needed to force the Seahawks to win via the pass.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

how is the defense overrated because wilson is bad? do you even hear yourself brah :drake1


the defense has carried this offense the whole year, that should tell you enough.


also is wilson's performance the worst ever for a qb in a half? it's actually WOAT.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Well I guess a Packers/Patriots Super Bowl would be fun to watch.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Viperdk said:


> The thought of the ____ going into the Super Bowl makes me sick to my stomach. I can't stand any team or fan base more then those assholes. They're fans are nothing but a bunch of pricks and I just hate the fact they always think their entitled to being in the Super Bowl and win it every time year after year.


I personally can fill in the blank with new england and denver based on my own experiences with those teams.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

30 MINUTES AWAY FROM THE PACK BACK IN THE SB YESSSIR

Momentum is firmly in the Packers grasp, but of course, this team isn't the best tackling team, and one Lynch run could turn the tide. Still, if Rodgers (who has had a bad game thus far) gets locked in, GB going back to the SB. Goat Rodgers, bad Rodgers, I dont care if the Pack have to take Rodgers in like the Broncos took in Elway in the late 90s, I will sure take it any way. 

I don't think this says a thing about Seatle's defense. They are a scary good and considering today's era historically good bunch, but it would be hard for even the 85 bears to do much when the starting field position has been amazing for the Pack. Seattle's D has held in there. 

Russell Wilson on pace to have a Favre vs St Louis in 01 game........


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

If Rodgers can't put the nail in the coffin then they're done. The need a 3 possession lead, they gotta help their defense out because I doubt they'll shutout the Seahawks.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Good lord Wilson is playing bad. But with 4 turnovers, Pack still only have 16 points. That Seattle D is tough as nails.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Aw shit! Seattle resorting to trick plays now!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That was beautiful. :WOO


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

qb controversy looms


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm sitting on my couch saying fake. But now I'm just confused by not going for 2. Defeats the purpose of the fake when you still need 2 scores.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Suplex.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Sherman injured. Good.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Crosby for MVP


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

JM's Daddy said:


> Sherman injured. Good.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Happy that people get hurt. Cool guy.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> Happy that people get hurt. Cool guy.




If you're going to talk as much trash as he does, you're going to have haters. I'm one of them.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

These are the kind of games Seattle fans can get used to, once they dump $25 mill a year to Wilson and can't keep their defensive together to win games for them.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

RyanPelley said:


> These are the kind of games Seattle fans can get used to, once they dump $25 mill a year to Wilson and can't keep their defensive together to win games for them.



Once Lynch is gone after this year...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Wilson will shoulder alot of this loss if they end up losing. Baldwin should get equal attention.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

If you're going to get that worked up over what a guy says about a game that you hope/cheer when he is hurt, you're a tool.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> If you're going to get that worked up over what a guy says about a game that you hope/cheer when he is hurt, you're a tool.



I never was hoping he got hurt, it just happened that he got hurt. You don't have to like my opinion, it's ok.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

JM's Daddy said:


> If you're going to talk as much trash as he does, you're going to have haters. I'm one of them.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


he was just young and dumb he isn't like that now as much as he was last year. if talking trash deserves injury then basically every player should pull a hamstring or something, all of them do it on the field and what they say down there is a lot worse than anything richard sherman has said in front of a microphone.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Russell has a 9.1 passer rating. :ugh2

That's Rex Grossman bad.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Throw at Sherman. He's winging that arm. Tough dude, but damn.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

deepelemblues said:


> he was just young and dumb he isn't like that now as much as he was last year. if talking trash deserves injury then basically every player should pull a hamstring or something, all of them do it on the field and what they say down there is a lot worse than anything richard sherman has said in front of a microphone.




I don't care about talking trash on the field, let them do that, but don't talk trash in press conferences, go on some random ass rambling after winning the super bowl etc. talk all the trash you want on the field. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sad for Pete Carroll, former coach of my beloved Trojans, but the Niner fan in me hates Seattle,so it's a good day overall.

I'm going to look dumb if Seattle comes back.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Packers special teams coverage has been damn good today. Also, Seattle should put their punter as QB right now. :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

JM's Daddy said:


> I never was hoping he got hurt, it just happened that he got hurt. You don't have to like my opinion, it's ok.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You said it was good he got hurt. You saying good that he got hurt implies you wanted him to get hurt. And now you're trying to backpedal so you don't look like a tool. It's ok.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol Russ.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

JM's Daddy said:


> I don't care about talking trash on the field, let them do that, but don't talk trash in press conferences, go on some random ass rambling after winning the super bowl etc. talk all the trash you want on the field.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


don't watch press conferences then? or read news stories about them? dude was a big jerk but saying "good" when he gets hurt? that's more classless.

poor wilson, what is that 4 ints now?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

4th INT for Wilson. I think that should do it.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> You said it was good he got hurt. You saying god that he got hurt implies you wanted him to get hurt. And now you're trying to backpedal so you don't look like a tool. It's ok.




Nope. I said good that he got hurt. Stop putting words in my mouth/writing. I never said I wanted him to get injured, but he got injured so I said good. I ain't no Cash where a player tried to break someone's ankles and go, "lol naw brah, he wasn't."


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Gotta give credit to the GB defense, they came to play today.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol.. no worries from lynch.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lynch doesn't seem to give a fuck.

Here comes Russell's 5th pick.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Like I said, GB has a good chance, and the biggest weakness is being exploited in the seahawks.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*NFL PLAYOFFS: CHAMPIONSHIP ROUND*



RyanPelley said:


> Lynch doesn't seem to give a fuck.
> 
> Here comes Russell's 5th pick.



He wasn't allowed to wear his gold cleats. No fucks given.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

JM's Daddy said:


> Nope. I said good that he got hurt. Stop putting words in my mouth/writing. I never said I wanted him to get injured, but he got injured so I said good. I ain't no Cash where a player tried to break someone's ankles and go, "lol naw brah, he wasn't."
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Keep backpedaling as much as you like, but you clearly were happy someone got hurt which is what a tool does.

At least Cash contributes to the conversation once and a while, unlike you.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Good. Fuck Seattle and I'm glad the Super Sonics left too.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> Keep backpedaling as much as you like, but you clearly were happy someone got hurt which is what a tool does.
> 
> 
> 
> At least Cash contributes to the conversation once and a while, unlike you.




You seem angry, eat a snickers. Have a personal agenda against me? Seems like it. Calm down bro, it's ok. It's just the Internet.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

GitRekt said:


> Like I said, GB has a good chance, and the biggest weakness is being exploited in the seahawks.


Ppl at work were saying gb had no chance. 

Damn lynch is all "get on my damn back already"


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Other than the fact you're a shitty poster I got no problem with you.

Barely stepped out, but Seattle gonna have to onside it anyways.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> Other than the fact you're a shitty poster I got no problem with you.
> 
> Barely stepped out, but Seattle gonna have to onside it anyways.




Guess I have to become a more shittier poster.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"I'm Marshawn Lynch. I barely stepped out of bounds."

Good one, right guys?


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Omg


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

LOL WUT


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Damnit... Why didn't Burnett try returning that last interception instead of sliding down -_-

Could have gotten into field goal range.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

My name is Russell Wilson, I can't pass the ball so I'll just run it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Welp, this game should have a crazy finish.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

The Seahawks aren't going to win this fucking game, are they? You got to be kidding me.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

in for one hell of a finish!


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow...this game. If GB loses it...


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Peyton sitting on his couch cause he can't win a playoff game.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"I got beat by Andrew Luck" matches that Nationwide jingle really well.


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)

All Hope Is Gone said:


> The Seahawks aren't going to win this fucking game, are they? You got to be kidding me.


I hope so. Fuck the Packers and their "entitled" piece of shit fans.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Bassick must feel like complete shit


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

FUCK THIS SHIT


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

:ti :ti :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Seattle is like Daniel Bryan. They just need to hulk up before laying the knee strike.


Running knee!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Marshawn Lynch, ladies and gentlemen.

EDIT: AND THEY GET THE 2-POINTER?! FUCK, THIS GAME IS FUN TO WATCH!!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

holy fuck lol @ me


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

LOLOLOLOL


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

even a fuckin 2 pt conversion

what the f is going on here lol


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

:haha:haha:haha


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Viperdk said:


> I hope so. Fuck the Packers and their "entitled" piece of shit fans.


I'm a 49ers fan so I feel that way about the Seahawks.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I said Seattle would win final score 41 in the survivor pool!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm about to be proved a dumb son of a bitch. Amazing comeback.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl you've gotta be kidding me.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:ti This fucking game, man.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What a stupid, stupid game.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

come oooooooon


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I just witnessed Rodgers is faster than me on 1 leg than I am on 2.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

FG COME ON


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Crosby makes it! Time for some OT action!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

They should have Lynch return the kickoff.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ice in his veins.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

this game is retarded lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

fucking clutch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Overtime! Incredible close to regulation.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*NFL PLAYOFFS: CHAMPIONSHIP ROUND*

:ti "we want the ball and we're gonna score."


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Oh Matt Hassellfail, you legendary failure.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

:ti

This game


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Sooooo are we gonna get a delay on Colts and Patriots?

EDIT: Never mind. Delayed to 6:50.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*NFL PLAYOFFS: CHAMPIONSHIP ROUND*



The Absolute said:


> Sooooo are we gonna get a delay on Colts and Patriots?



It's on a different network, so probably not.


Edit: got the D.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> Sooooo are we gonna get a delay on Colts and Patriots?


I'm watching it on German TV but they said the Colts/Pats game will start only after this one ends.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

This Packers punt and kickoff coverage is insane today.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

T_T

fuck this game

defense was atrocious towards the end and so many simple mistakes in crucial moments

grats to the Seahawks


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow Packers, you choked like nobody's business, huh? lol. 

Congrats Seattle.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Seattle wins! What a finish!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Kick ass for 55 minutes and lose. What a stupid choke job.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Wow. This was amazing.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Great finish.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

:fuckthis


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow, just wow...wow.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I understand the Pack didnt deserve to win that game with the offense playing in the second half but that is MOTHER FUCKING SICKENING BULLSHIT! How the hell Bostick doesnt catch the ball. Howe the hell Dix doesn't make a play on that duck. How the hell coming out of half time you dont close the damn game. Mother fucking sick.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

LOLOLOL Packers :reggie


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:WOO

WHAT A FUCKING GAME!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Arguably the best playoff game I've ever seen.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn. Still, fuck Seattle.

Colts better win cause I don't want to root for the Patriots.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

LOLZ who the fuck was that riding a bike?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

What a fucking finish. This was incredible, I love this sport so much.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That will be a bitter pill for green bay to swallow. I cant believe they won. That's the kind of thing you say could happen but never does because its nigh impossible. But a great onside kick recovery, a ridiculous 2 point conversion, then Wilson starts throwing perfect balls. Congrats to Seattle fans, this doesnt happen everyday. Just an all time memorable climax to this game.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

The Seattle Seahawks win the NFC championship and will be going on to The Superbowl... again.

Now who will win the AFC Championship and face Seahawks at Superbowl 49?

Will it be the Colts or the Patriots?

Who's going to the Superbowl?!(In Jim Ross accent)


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

What a finish


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I understand the Pack didnt deserve to win that game with the offense playing in the second half but that is MOTHER FUCKING SICKENING BULLSHIT! How the hell Bostick doesnt catch the ball. Howe the hell Dix doesn't make a play on that duck. How the hell coming out of half time you dont close the damn game. Mother fucking sick.


He must feel like complete SHIT.

Either way.... Let's go Colts!

Sorry Packers fans. Sorry @ Rodgers
You deserved that win


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WHAT A GREAT FUCKIN GAME FOR ANY NFL FAN :mark: :mark: :mark:

SUCKS FOR PACKERS FANS THO :bryanlol


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Definitely among the best games I've ever seen. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow. Games like this are the reason why I can watch two NFL teams that I care nothing for and still be completely entertained. I can't wrap my head around that finish.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Really annoyed I didn't watch most of that game. Crazy finish though.

Pissed though because would have fancied Rodgers over Brady in a dome, not as confident in the Seahawks.

Save_us_Luck


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Games like this are the reason why we're NFL fans. That drama was so fucking real.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon Andrew Luck!!!!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> Wow. Games like this are the reason why I can watch two NFL teams that I care nothing for and still be completely entertained. I can't wrap my head around that finish.


WRAP IT BABY ITS A WRAP!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Great fucking game. One of the best for sure. Packers tho...:reggie & :lose


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao I knew. Didn't even bother watching the rest of the game because I knew the Pack would lose. Seeing highlights now they were up 19-7 with less than 5 min to go and still lose. 

Kicking FGs over scoring TDs will always do you in. Fear for whoever comes out of the AFC because this game might have given them a special kind of confidence. 

They pick Wilson off again and the dude just falls down instead of returning it because he thought that was game :booklel. Feel sorry for Packers fans, you gave this game away.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Colts and Patriots time. Let's see if they can top that thriller.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

It is hard to even process how that string of events even happened. Unbelievable and fucking sickening is all i can come up with right now.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

hands team!

...not.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I doubt Colts/Pats will top that game. I have a feeling that the Colts will hang in there for the first half and then get blown out.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...um=referral&utm_campaign=programming-national

:ti Bandwagon fans.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Welp, Can already tell how this game is going to go for the Colts.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Don't think this was a Green Bay choke and I hate Green Bay.

GB only got 6 points off of 5 turnovers. This was largely because of the Seattle defense. If you get 5 turnovers, you have to bury the opposition. Green Bay couldn't do that.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Wow what a game. I'm still speechless. Just WOW.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

McCarthy cost them that game. Pussying out on two 4th and goals from the 1 from the first cost them at least a point (even if you think they don't make both). Just overall too conservative and didn't take them out when they had a chance. Also Burnett for kneeling on the 4th INT instead of taking it to the house (according to some he had daylight ahead) and the guy that fucked up the onside kick.

tl;dr LOL at Green Bay.

EDIT MRMR how wasn't that a choke? Yes Seattle's D was great today but when your win expected percentage is this:










And you lose, it's fair to call it a choke.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I just wanna know WHY that dude slid after intercepting Wilson when there was well over 5 mins left on the clock? I mean come on man. If he runs that shit back, Green Bay is probably NFC Champs. Didn't help that they only shaved 15 secs off the clock.


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)

Sith Rollins said:


> :booklel. Feel sorry for Packers fans, you gave this game away.


I don't. They're the biggest bunch of D bag fans in the entire NFL. Screw them.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Viperdk said:


> I don't. They're the biggest bunch of D bag fans in the entire NFL. Screw them.



What in the world did Green Bay fans do to you?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Don't think this was a Green Bay choke and I hate Green Bay.
> 
> GB only got 6 points off of 5 turnovers. This was largely because of the Seattle defense. If you get 5 turnovers, you have to bury the opposition. Green Bay couldn't do that.


I call it a choke because of the playcalling and the defense just blowing that 2pt conversion. They had 4th and goal from the 1 two times and each time they settled for fgs when they could've possibly punched it in or pinned a Seattle offense deep when they were playing like shit. I knew that those fgs would bite them in the ass. Just too conservative.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

GitRekt said:


>


*You were saying :cena*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Viperdk said:


> I don't. They're the biggest bunch of D bag fans in the entire NFL. Screw them.


There are worse out there. Not a way you wanna end your season, I've seen the Pats blow leads before and it sucks. This one was monumental.

Saw the onside kick and wow. Was that guy a part of the hands team?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> McCarthy cost them that game. Pussying out on two 4th and goals from the 1 from the first cost them at least a point (even if you think they don't make both). Just overall too conservative and didn't take them out when they had a chance. Also Burnett for kneeling on the 4th INT instead of taking it to the house (according to some he had daylight ahead) and the guy that fucked up the onside kick.
> 
> tl;dr LOL at Green Bay.
> 
> ...


Because they had many chances earlier in the game to bury Seattle. Choke implies panicking failures. Green Bay didn't really do this. They just failed to end the game early on when they could have.

I mean Rodgers drove them down to tie it in regulation. Then TJAX won the toss and it was game over after that.

Choke also does mean you lose a game that you certainly should have won. I still don't think this applies because GB only got 6 points out of 5 turnovers. This was huge.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Viperdk said:


> I don't. They're the biggest bunch of D bag fans in the entire NFL. Screw them.


Not even close. Ravens fans are the absolute worst imo.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Viperdk said:


> They're the biggest bunch of D bag fans in the entire NFL. Screw them.


:hmm


nope dallas fans are


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Clearly none of you have experienced Philly fans.


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)

JM's Daddy said:


> What in the world did Green Bay fans do to you?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They walk around acting like their entitled to winning it all every year. Their sore winners, and even bigger sore losers. If your team loses to theirs, they rub it in, like you don't believe. I hate them.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Viperdk said:


> They walk around acting like their entitled to winning it all every year. Their sore winners, and even bigger sore losers. If your team loses to theirs, they rub it in, like you don't believe. I hate them.




Isn't that every team minus Oakland, Jacksonville, and Tampa bay (cause they all suck)?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

I think I'm done. I have nothing left to give. When it gets to a point, where if I were in the same room with Wilson and Sherman, the things that would happen....when I get to that point, I mean when my hatred for 2 people that I have never met clouds my judgement that bad, I think I'm done. Seabs banned me last year for a week because I said mean things about leBron James, so I am not going to give anyone a reason this year. I am a 27+ year Raider fan, I have been through their good times, and lowest of low times, and I hate Tom Brady with all my heart because I view him as a system QB, whose legacy was built on a bullshit call, and needed a kicker to get him his 3 rings. I mean, Brady plays the "lets just get close enough for a FG" game. Montana would go for a kill, and blew out Hall of Fame QBs teams. brady barely eeeked by against "good" QBs. All that being said, if by some chance Luck cant pull off the miracle of all miracles and win the whole thing, then I hope to god Tom Brady shatters ever passing record known to man against the Hawks, and I want a Tim Krumbie to happen to Richard Sherman, and I want a Joe Theismann to happen to Wilson and his fake as fuck "humble"-ness.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

gothicthug1999 said:


> I think I'm done. I have nothing left to give. When it gets to a point, where if I were in the same room with Wilson and Sherman, the things that would happen....when I get to that point, I mean when my hatred for 2 people that I have never met clouds my judgement that bad, I think I'm done. Seabs banned me last year for a week because I said mean things about leBron James, so I am not going to give anyone a reason this year. I am a 27+ year Raider fan, I have been through their good times, and lowest of low times, and I hate Tom Brady with all my heart because I view him as a system QB, whose legacy was built on a bullshit call, and needed a kicker to get him his 3 rings. I mean, Brady plays the "lets just get close enough for a FG" game. Montana would go for a kill, and blew out Hall of Fame QBs teams. brady barely eeeked by against "good" QBs. All that being said, if by some chance Luck cant pull off the miracle of all miracles and win the whole thing, then I hope to god Tom Brady shatters ever passing record known to man against the Hawks, and I want a Tim Krumbie to happen to Richard Sherman, and I want a Joe Theismann to happen to Wilson and his fake as fuck "humble"-ness.





:woah


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

gothicthug1999 said:


> I think I'm done. I have nothing left to give. When it gets to a point, where if I were in the same room with Wilson and Sherman, the things that would happen....when I get to that point, I mean when my hatred for 2 people that I have never met clouds my judgement that bad, I think I'm done. Seabs banned me last year for a week because I said mean things about leBron James, so I am not going to give anyone a reason this year. I am a 27+ year Raider fan, I have been through their good times, and lowest of low times, and I hate Tom Brady with all my heart because I view him as a system QB, whose legacy was built on a bullshit call, and needed a kicker to get him his 3 rings. I mean, Brady plays the "lets just get close enough for a FG" game. Montana would go for a kill, and blew out Hall of Fame QBs teams. brady barely eeeked by against "good" QBs. All that being said, if by some chance Luck cant pull off the miracle of all miracles and win the whole thing, then I hope to god Tom Brady shatters ever passing record known to man against the Hawks, and I want a Tim Krumbie to happen to Richard Sherman, and I want a Joe Theismann to happen to Wilson and his fake as fuck "humble"-ness.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Créole Heat said:


> I call it a choke because of the playcalling and the defense just blowing that 2pt conversion. They had 4th and goal from the 1 two times and each time they settled for fgs when they could've possibly punched it in or pinned a Seattle offense deep when they were playing like shit. I knew that those fgs would bite them in the ass. Just too conservative.


I don't think bad play calling is a choke. It's just bad play calling. 

Same with bad play. It's not the same as a choke.

Now I do agree with the 2 point conversion. That was a choke. A fluke up for grabs conversion? Yeah that's a choke.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Because they had many chances earlier in the game to bury Seattle. Choke implies panicking failures. Green Bay didn't really do this. They just failed to end the game early on when they could have.
> 
> I mean Rodgers drove them down to tie it in regulation. Then TJAX won the toss and it was game over after that.
> 
> Choke also does mean you lose a game that you certainly should have won. I still don't think this applies because GB only got 6 points out of 5 turnovers. This was huge.


I'd say botching an onside is a choke move, which would've basically gave Seattle one chance to stay alive.

I also think losing a game where you were up 16 with ~20 minutes to go and got 5 turnovers constitutes as a choke. As the game wore on, with the situations they were given they should have most definitely won that game. Seattle basically needed everything to go right in those last 5 minutes (TD/Onside/TD/2 pointer that was a Hail Mary like) and it did.

Yeah they were enormous underdogs, but in the context of the game if you're up 16 with 20, up 12 with 5, create 5 turnovers, and still lose? I'd say that's a pretty big chokejob by them.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

very fortunate to be ahead 14!

let's go baby!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Anxiety setting in. 

Possibly shutting down and crying all night like every postseason.

Save_us.TY


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Botched onside kicks happen. The ball is weird doing weird things.

It's not a choke because none of this shit matters if GB buries them under 5 turnovers. They didn't because of Seattle's defense. We'll never know what would've happened on 4th and G because GB refused to gamble something that was in their favor.

What you just described is almost impossible because teams with 5 turnovers in their favor are normally up by 30 or more points. GB failure to capitalize on the turnovers kept the Hawks in the game. Failure isn't the same as choking though. 

What I'm getting at is choking is actually pretty rare in sports. Since this is a very rare occurrence that we just witnessed, I can see why everyone sees it as a choke. I don't though.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

MrMister said:


> I don't think bad play calling is a choke. It's just bad play calling.
> 
> Same with bad play. It's not the same as a choke.
> 
> Now I do agree with the 2 point conversion. That was a choke. A fluke up for grabs conversion? Yeah that's a choke.


Eh bad playcalling is a choke job by the coach. Especially when you're playinfg the defending champs in the conf championship game. It's not like they were ever up three scores. He knew that they were struggling to punch it in and stayed conservative. He didn't take one risk that ever game and I do remember them trying to get in at least fg range and it was 3rd &3 and he runs instead of passes when at that point Aaron was hitting his targets and the Hawks d was stopping the run more often. But, that's just my opinion. I hate when coaches get too conservative in big games but that's probably cause I'm a LSU fan and I've seen that shit come back to bite us too many times. But, yea, I still say that overall it's a choke by everyone involved.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

My thoughts on the gb game is that it was the biggest choke i've seen in playoff history.

this coming from a pats fan who has to live with 18-1


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

MrMister said:


> I don't think bad play calling is a choke. It's just bad play calling.
> 
> Same with bad play. It's not the same as a choke.
> 
> Now I do agree with the 2 point conversion. That was a choke. A fluke up for grabs conversion? Yeah that's a choke.


I thought the same thing. Dix was aggressive with the ball all day yet he completely half assed that play and it cost them. 

That play + Giving up an on side recovery both = individual choke jobs by players. 

When it comes to "settling for FGs" and what not, did people suddenly forget that Seattle's defense is pretty freaking great?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Créole Heat said:


> Eh bad playcalling is a choke job by the coach. Especially when you're playinfg the defending champs in the conf championship game. It's not like they were ever up three scores. He knew that they were struggling to punch it in and stayed conservative. He didn't take one risk that ever game and I do remember them trying to get in at least fg range and it was 3rd &3 and he runs instead of passes when at that point Aaron was hitting his targets and the Hawks d was stopping the run more often. But, that's just my opinion. I hate when coaches get too conservative in big games but that's probably cause I'm a LSU fan and I've seen that shit come back to bite us too many times. But, yea, I still say that overall it's a choke by everyone involved.


The play calling was bad on the Seattle side too, so I think they cancel each other out. Lynch was unstoppable and could've done so much more damage.

But yeah the GB conservative calls contributed to the loss for sure.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*NFL PLAYOFFS: CHAMPIONSHIP ROUND*

Blount was cut by Pittsburg this year right? Imagine how they feel right now sitting on their couches.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

JM's Daddy said:


> Blount was cut by Pittsburg this year right? Imagine how they fell right now sitting on their couches.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They had no choice but to cut him. And it wasn't for performance reasons. 

I'd think they feel fine sitting on their couches, considering they made it further than they deserved to this season, and never had a shot at the SB with or without Blount.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

NOO BRADY


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Godway said:


> They had no choice but to cut him. And it wasn't for performance reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd think they feel fine sitting on their couches, considering they made it further than they deserved to this season, and never had a shot at the SB with or without Blount.




Once you make the playoffs who knows what can happen. Bell going down hurt them and if they still had Blount who knows what happens. (I know they "had" to cut him) Seems like Blount helped himself out a lot though by getting cut.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

this game is putting me to sleep :gts


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

JM's Daddy said:


> Once you make the playoffs who knows what can happen. Bell going down hurt them and if they still had Blount who knows what happens. (I know they "had" to cut him) Seems like Blount helped himself out a lot though by getting cut.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Considering their best defensive player was a guy they pulled off his couch from retirement, I think everyone knows what was going to happen if they made the playoffs. 

Blount didn't want to be in Pittsburgh, and did everything he could to be a cancer. He's a good RB, but it's the story of his career.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Didn't know Aaron was going to buckle! Wow! Freak out!

- Vic


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

just an awful decision by brady. gronk was double covered and you're in the red zone



brady just can't go a game without a pick lately it seems.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

GitRekt said:


> just an awful decision by brady. gronk was double covered and you're in the red zone
> 
> 
> 
> brady just can't go a game without a pick lately it seems.




Every team should know by now that his first look is Gronk in the red zone.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

This drive fpalm. Brady forces it and throws a pick, and penalty after penalty keeps the drive alive. Instead of getting a 3 possession lead it's now one.

That Wilfork one was the absolute worst, he was stopped and went for that forearm. Pats won't have any chance if Brady is throwing picks if they get to the Super Bowl. Don't force it to Gronk :frustrate


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

GitRekt said:


> just an awful decision by brady. gronk was double covered and you're in the red zone
> 
> 
> 
> brady just can't go a game without a pick lately it seems.


In all fairness, D'Qwell reacts slow and is generally a terrible coverage guy.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fucking awful call. Can't touch the cunt.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm glad the Seahawks won, the way their defense kept them in the game with those goal line stops early ended up being fatal for the Pack. Lynch is a fucking monster, just feed him the ball and good things usually happen. 



IDONTSHIV said:


> Sad for Pete Carroll, former coach of my beloved Trojans, but the Niner fan in me hates Seattle,so it's a good day overall.
> 
> I'm going to look dumb if Seattle comes back.


:bryanlol


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Brady = GOAT seller :mark:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I think Brady wishes he had some WR's. Forcing passes to RB/TE in the red zone is a rough strategy.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Why the fuck did they take that timeout after they got the 1st? Colts knew they'd pass once it was taken. Should have gotten 7 there and if could've run it would've happened. 

Game is just frustrating to watch. Stupid mistakes on offense and defense. Both teams will get destroyed in the Super Bowl if they make the same mistakes.


Oh and again Fuck Vince Wilfork for that penalty.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:luck's got them right where he wants them.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

This game about to be a wrap.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

gothicthug1999 said:


> I think I'm done. I have nothing left to give. When it gets to a point, where if I were in the same room with Wilson and Sherman, the things that would happen....when I get to that point, I mean when my hatred for 2 people that I have never met clouds my judgement that bad, I think I'm done. Seabs banned me last year for a week because I said mean things about leBron James, so I am not going to give anyone a reason this year. I am a 27+ year Raider fan, I have been through their good times, and lowest of low times, and I hate Tom Brady with all my heart because I view him as a system QB, whose legacy was built on a bullshit call, and needed a kicker to get him his 3 rings. I mean, Brady plays the "lets just get close enough for a FG" game. Montana would go for a kill, and blew out Hall of Fame QBs teams. brady barely eeeked by against "good" QBs. All that being said, if by some chance Luck cant pull off the miracle of all miracles and win the whole thing, then I hope to god Tom Brady shatters ever passing record known to man against the Hawks, and I want a Tim Krumbie to happen to Richard Sherman, and I want a Joe Theismann to happen to Wilson and his fake as fuck "humble"-ness.


That's extreme bro.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

BlountForce :bow
Incredelman :bow
Gronk :bow


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Well no comeback here.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Haven't even reached the 4th quarter yet and you can tell this one's over.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Revis with a pick :drake1


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Pats have owned the Colts since Lucks come around. And not one of those games have been close. Ah well, hopefully Seattle plays better in the Super Bowl and goes back to back because I don't want to hear any more sucking off of Brady than what will already happen before the game.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

fuck right off calling brady a system qb you salty whiner


YEAH IT'S 17-17 IN THE FORTH AND WE NEED A FG TO WIN BUT NO LET'S GET A TD WITH NO TIMEOUTS LEFT WITH 1 MINUTE LEFT JUST TO LOOK COOL


YEAH LET'S GIVE AV THE CREDIT ON THE NEXT SB CAUSE HE KICKED THE WINNING FG AGAIN BUT LET'S IGNORE THE FACT THAT HE MISSED 2 FG'S IN THE GAME FROM LESS THAN 40!!!!



FUCK THE HATERS TOM THREW TO AN AVERAGE CAST OF WEAPONS UNTIL 2007, WHEN HE SET RECORDS


CALL HIM A SYSTEM QB DESPITE HAVING A NEW OFFENSIVE SYSTEM EVERY OTHER YEAR WITH NEW WR'S


ANYONE THAT SAYS BRADY IS A SYSTEM QB IS A M-O-R-O-N


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

gothicthug1999 said:


> I think I'm done. I have nothing left to give. When it gets to a point, where if I were in the same room with Wilson and Sherman, the things that would happen....when I get to that point, I mean when my hatred for 2 people that I have never met clouds my judgement that bad, I think I'm done. Seabs banned me last year for a week because I said mean things about leBron James, so I am not going to give anyone a reason this year. I am a 27+ year Raider fan, I have been through their good times, and lowest of low times, and I hate Tom Brady with all my heart because I view him as a system QB, whose legacy was built on a bullshit call, and needed a kicker to get him his 3 rings. I mean, Brady plays the "lets just get close enough for a FG" game. Montana would go for a kill, and blew out Hall of Fame QBs teams. brady barely eeeked by against "good" QBs. All that being said, if by some chance Luck cant pull off the miracle of all miracles and win the whole thing, then I hope to god Tom Brady shatters ever passing record known to man against the Hawks, and I want a Tim Krumbie to happen to Richard Sherman, and I want a Joe Theismann to happen to Wilson and his fake as fuck "humble"-ness.



by far the worst post i've read on here


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Can a mod please take that excuse to permaban gothic? Don't want to have to endure his shite in the GOT threads this year.

Should be a good SB. Battle of the system QB's.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Indianapolis is already dead New England, STOP KILLING THEM.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The Colts were the most overblown, overhyped team in the regular season, and they lost or were blown out by almost every good team they played. I had a feeling this would happen when they ran into someone legit in the playoffs. Hilarious how over 10 years later...Tom Brady and Bill Belichick are STILL doing this to the Colts.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

GitRekt said:


> fuck right off calling brady a system qb you salty whiner
> 
> 
> YEAH IT'S 17-17 IN THE FORTH AND WE NEED A FG TO WIN BUT NO LET'S GET A TD WITH NO TIMEOUTS LEFT WITH 1 MINUTE LEFT JUST TO LOOK COOL
> ...


A rare gotten to when someone's team is winning by 31. Humph.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:cutler is a system quarterback, and what a shitty system it is!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Well this fucking sucks.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Perfect Poster said:


> A rare gotten to when someone's team is winning by 31. Humph.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

MAH GAWD SOMEBODY STOP THE DAMN MATCH!!! :jr

If I were a Colts fan, this would be hard to watch.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Irish Jet said:


> Can a mod please take that excuse to permaban gothic? Don't want to have to endure his shite in the GOT threads this year.



Didnt break any rules son, and I was actually very reserved  worse is said all the time in other forums, but I guess it could happen, depending on who gets offended. I guess Go Patriots.......destroy Seattle,


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Brady won't have as easy of a game throwing in two weeks. Seattle will put those DBs right up at the LOS and other than Gronk I don't think they have anyone that can beat those DBs. Blount may be able to run it some, but I think Seattle refocuses on the run more as well. Plus I don't see 4 INTs happening from Wilson again. I'll wait on a prediction but I'd suspect Seattle will be slight favorites (b/w 3-5).


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Didnt break any rules son, and I was actually very reserved  worse is said all the time in other forums, but I guess it could happen, depending on who gets offended. I guess Go Patriots.......destroy Seattle,


Wishing body crippling injuries on two people you don't even know is not very reserved.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Well, this game is the epitome of anticlimactic. At least one game was worthy today.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I wonder if this game has cost Luck some money on his next contract. :duck


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Pats D looking amazing. Didn't think they'd shutdown the Lucks.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Wishing body crippling injuries on two people you don't even know is not very reserved.



It is for me, I dont do "pet peeves" nor do "respect the team even if I hate them." No, if I hate someone, then I want them to be in a spot where I dont have to hate them anymore, which is off TV, and out of the media so I dont have to hear about them. Wilson was the sorriest excuse for a QB I have seen in a while today, and his postgame crying bullshit where he goes "There was never a doubt in my mind that we could come back and beat them." yeah, right. It took a comedy of errors for Seattle to squeak out this win, the stars had to align perfectly, and they did. So, now I hope Tom Brady destroys that team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

congrats pats, the far better team won today. good luck in the superbowl.



i really want pagano gone. he's been badly outcoached in every matchup we've had against the pats and you can really tell. it's pathetic and i hate him for a lot other shit as well.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

WTF is Brady doing out there throwing???


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Guys, did you not watch the Packers game? Colts still have a chance.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Called it since the beginning of season. Patriots vs Seahawks.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

gothicthug1999 said:


> It is for me, I dont do "pet peeves" nor do "respect the team even if I hate them." No, if I hate someone, then I want them to be in a spot where I dont have to hate them anymore, which is off TV, and out of the media so I dont have to hear about them. Wilson was the sorriest excuse for a QB I have seen in a while today, and his postgame crying bullshit where he goes "There was never a doubt in my mind that we could come back and beat them." yeah, right. It took a comedy of errors for Seattle to squeak out this win, the stars had to align perfectly, and they did. So, now I hope Tom Brady destroys that team.


That's just incredibly strange.

I'm just curious what the hell Sherman and Wilson did to make you despise them so much?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Guess I'll be rooting for Seattle then.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This hurts. Not as bad as the Manning Era playoff losses, because the Patriots were clearly the more talented and far better coached team coming into the game, but still stings.

Credit to them. Our defense was absolutely pathetic, not much of a surprise there. Pagano and staff were severely outcoached, like any time they are against a great mind. Belichick mind fucked them. Wouldn't mind changes in that department, tbh.

But... fuck. This could be the end of Reggie's career. What a sad way to go out.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Rooting for Seattle b/c 1. Ravens fan and 2. I want to see a back 2 back champ again.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

That was like watching a one legged man at an ass kicking contest. I expected more from Indy but oh well. Was rooting for GB and the Colts for the bowl, Seattle might get their btb but I'll take the Pats for the win.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I would feel more comfortable rooting for Al-Qaeda than I would the Seahawks.

Go Pats.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The FUCKING Pats vs the FUCKING SHIT Hawks?

:fuckthis

I'm gotten to.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

FINALLY! THE CHIEFS HAVE AGAIN WON THE SUPER BOWL! Steamrolled the Patriots and pulled one off against the Seahawks! FINALLLY!!!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Pats vs Hawks gonna be a good one.

Go Hawks!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL PLAYOFFS: THE POWER OF TJAX COMPELS YOU*

Seahawks beat Manning last year and now they are up against another GOAT QB. Can they go back to back years defeating the two best QBs of this era?

:wee-bey


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL PLAYOFFS: THE POWER OF TJAX COMPELS YOU*



Dashing® said:


> Seahawks beat Manning last year and now they are up against another GOAT QB. Can they go back to back years defeating the two best QBs of this era?
> 
> :wee-bey


they prob will but i fucking hope not imo


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: NFL PLAYOFFS: THE POWER OF TJAX COMPELS YOU*



Dashing® said:


> Seahawks beat Manning last year and now they are up against another GOAT QB. Can they go back to back years defeating the two best QBs of this era?
> 
> :wee-bey


Or can Brady defeat the team that dismantled Manning's Broncos to make Brady > Manning a :fact?

Pats were the last team to win back to back Titles can they stop the Seahawks from doing it? 


Seahawks will be the favorites and the majority will have them winning but Pats have a chance.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Some good storylines already shaping up for the SB this year 8*D


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

broncos to hire gary kubiak

:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel:lel


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Axe Cop said:


> Some good storylines already shaping up for the SB this year 8*D


More storylines going than the WWE atm. 8*D


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The greatest storyline of all. The Pats coming back after being eliminated after week 4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Defense supposedly wins championships, so i give the edge to Seattle. I just dont see them having so many turnovers next game. Pete Carroll to have multiple Super Bowls and multiple college national championships. Pete is taking it to the next level.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

HBK 3:16 said:


> That's just incredibly strange.
> 
> I'm just curious what the hell Sherman and Wilson did to make you despise them so much?


Sherman - good CB. Understand that? GOOD CB. Not "1 of a kind best in the league CB." The guy has TWO all pro safeties covering him over the top, and he always plays one side. He doesnt shadow the best receiver, like Asomugha, or Revis did/does. Yet the motherfucker has the goddamned mouth of a person who is better than Rod Woodson/Deion/Mike Haynes/etc. His postgame rant about Crabtree last year showed the nation that this isnt a respectable person, this is still a fucking hoodrat dressed up as a Stanford graduate. Oh, and lets not forget how when Seattle wins, he is beaming ear to ear and NEVER shuts up. But when they lose, his black ass is nowhere to be found.

Wilson - people make him out to be better than he is. The guy came into a top 5 rushing attack and a top 3 defense. He has a complete team, yet he gets accolades like he is Joe Montana. Wtf? Oh, and after the Fail Mary? "I knew Golden came down with the ball" Um, no, you smug dickhead, you didnt. Because he didnt. After today's game? In tears,. "I knew we were coming back to win." Um, no, dickhead, you didnt, as I stated, it took the planets aligning perfectly for that bullshit to happen. GB had been blowing teams out, and offensively been near impossible, and:

Picked off in the endzone > 4th and inches > FG > 4th and inches#2 > FG#2 > Fake FG that worked > onside kick that worked > winning coin toss

I told you, I dont "respect" other players, if I hate someone, I hate them, and nothing will change it. I remember TONS of Giants fans when I was a kid cheering when Leonard Marshall broke Joe Montana, I remember a shitload of Cowboys fans LOVING it when Aeneas Williams(for the Cardinals) ended Steve Young's career. People hate athletes, and they always will, its just that now it seems like it offends people on the internet. "You cant say that, its wrong!" I guess I'm wrong then, because these 2 shitbags are making me cheer for Tom fucking Brady in 2 weeks.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> More storylines going than the WWE atm. 8*D


:vince6

So true


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sith Rollins said:


> The greatest storyline of all. The Pats coming back after being eliminated after week 4


Trent's career as an analyst is going about as good as his career as a quarterback it seems. Full of mediocrity and idiotic decisions.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Defense supposedly wins championships, so i give the edge to Seattle. I just dont see them having so many turnovers next game. Pete Carroll to have multiple Super Bowls and multiple college national championships. Pete is taking it to the next level.


Seattle's D could have more problems with the Pats offense than the Pats D will have with Seattle's offense. You do know the Pats just basically shutdown Andrew Luck right? There D has been pretty good this year with tougher competition than Seattle.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> This hurts. Not as bad as the Manning Era playoff losses, because the Patriots were clearly the more talented and far better coached team coming into the game, but still stings.
> 
> Credit to them. Our defense was absolutely pathetic, not much of a surprise there. Pagano and staff were severely outcoached, like any time they are against a great mind. Belichick mind fucked them. Wouldn't mind changes in that department, tbh.
> 
> But... fuck. This could be the end of Reggie's career. What a sad way to go out.


Not as sad on how Marino went out. 62-7 loss to the FUCKING Jags....though the Jaguars were good back then. That's just a pathetic score.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> Seattle's D could have more problems with the Pats offense than the Pats D will have with Seattle's offense. You do know the Pats just basically shutdown Andrew Luck right? There D has been pretty good this year with tougher competition than Seattle.


I think it will be a good to great game. I dislike both teams so my tie breaker is I love Pete Carroll. I do think the Seahawks could get hammered by the more restrictive pass defense penalties. I wont be heartbroken when either team loses, I just want to see a good game.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope the Pats win in a blowout. I feel so bad for the Packers.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I feel awful for GB fans

this play sums things up



















could have taken it back for who knows how far


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

anybody but the seahawks took a major hit today.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone but the Packers for me and they're gone so...










Looking forward to Seahawks/Patriots. Don't really care who wins, just hoping for a good game.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

As a salty Packer fan and whether in win or loss not a fan at all of that cocky, loudmouthed, overly hyped by the media and himself Richard Sherman, of course I want the Patriots to kick the Hawks ass. I will say this too, while Wilson won't be throwing 4 picks, the Seahawks will be facing a far superior head coach who never gives a damn what the score is he will attack you until the clock hits zero (ultimately through all the BS Green Bay's biggest problem today). I cannot see a Bill Belichick coached team having a pathetic miscue in key times, and I damn sure know that average doug baldwin isn't getting by Revis. The legion of boom is scary good though, and with the Patriots current system loving those quick little throws in space to guys like Ammendola and Levell to open up Gronk, short llittle throws get murdered by Seattle. Pats defense doesn't always generate a good pass rush either, so Wilson and Lynch running vs the Pats will be a key matchup.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

GitRekt said:


> I feel awful for GB fans
> 
> this play sums things up
> 
> ...


Yup, that play pretty much summed it up. I felt that this game would haunt them for the rest of their careers, I'm glad Rodgers said it. This is a game they legit gave away. Awful playcalling as well as stupid decisions by players.

Was the guy on the onside kick even supposed to go for the ball. I'm hearing that all he was there for was to block. If so then wow, it's even worse than I thought. 


One of the Seahawks ranting about everyone gave up on them :duck. They were the favorites and looked awful all game. Happy that the Pats can finally play the respect card :side:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I still don't know what happened on that two point play. HaHa Clinton-Dix was right there and didn't make a play on the ball. So many strange things had to happen for the Seahawks to win.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Sith Rollins said:


> Yup, that play pretty much summed it up. I felt that this game would haunt them for the rest of their careers, I'm glad Rodgers said it. This is a game they legit gave away. Awful playcalling as well as stupid decisions by players.
> 
> Was the guy on the onside kick even supposed to go for the ball. I'm hearing that all he was there for was to block. If so then wow, it's even worse than I thought.
> 
> ...


It was the biggest choke I've seen. From beginning to end GB was better. They lost because Mccarthey didn't have the stones to go for it, because of some huge bonehead plays, and Rodgers didn't have it.

I don't think rodgers was 100% but still, he missed some big throws. he was very fortunate that the gb defense came up big, and that lacy was moving the chains. i know seattle has a historical defense, but he missed open guys. 

in the end, as a pats fan i didn't want seattle so im kinda bitter. i feel like our defense is a poor mans version of theirs. blount is a poor mans lynch as well. we have better players on offense tho. idk man, im happy ne won, but im aware that we're underdogs.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

GitRekt said:


> I feel awful for GB fans
> 
> this play sums things up
> 
> ...


I feel no sympathy towards them. They've won recently, and they've won many. I'll LOL at them more than anything.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Perfect Poster said:


> I feel no sympathy towards them. They've won recently, and they've won many. I'll LOL at them more than anything.


They have but it's the most gut wrenching loss i've seen. Nobody gave them much of a chance. I think 14 of 15 ESPN experts picked Seattle. They played a perfect game pretty well.

i mean it should have been like 30-0. I fully think if Rodgers plays an average game it`s a blowout.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

How do you not run that last pick back to try to set up your offense to probably put the game on ice?


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

I'm never going to get over this. :gameover


Sigh, but congrats to the Seahawks on the win. Not going to make any excuses.


But with that said, go Pats :draper2


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

go hawks


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Sherman - good CB. Understand that? GOOD CB. Not "1 of a kind best in the league CB." The guy has TWO all pro safeties covering him over the top, and he always plays one side. He doesnt shadow the best receiver, like Asomugha, or Revis did/does. Yet the motherfucker has the goddamned mouth of a person who is better than Rod Woodson/Deion/Mike Haynes/etc. His postgame rant about Crabtree last year showed the nation that this isnt a respectable person, this is still a fucking hoodrat dressed up as a Stanford graduate. Oh, and lets not forget how when Seattle wins, he is beaming ear to ear and NEVER shuts up. But when they lose, his black ass is nowhere to be found.
> 
> Wilson - people make him out to be better than he is. The guy came into a top 5 rushing attack and a top 3 defense. He has a complete team, yet he gets accolades like he is Joe Montana. Wtf? Oh, and after the Fail Mary? "I knew Golden came down with the ball" Um, no, you smug dickhead, you didnt. Because he didnt. After today's game? In tears,. "I knew we were coming back to win." Um, no, dickhead, you didnt, as I stated, it took the planets aligning perfectly for that bullshit to happen. GB had been blowing teams out, and offensively been near impossible, and:
> 
> ...


I am going to say this, if the heat get credit for the 2013 finals against my spurs then, I think the seahawks should get credit for coming back and winning, they have been pretty damn good, A superbowl title, and a superbowl appearance, these guys are good damn good. They got very lucky but sometimes shit happens and how is Rusell Wilson a shithead for being happy about winning this, if I had won a game that looked out of reach I would be THRLLIED about it, THRILLED big time, I can understand him celebrating a


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So, the NFL is investigating the Patriots deflating game balls during the game... Oh boy.


----------



## NatsuMaki (Jan 19, 2015)

Colts just sucked in that game, but it was really everything I expected. Really the main reason Colts won last week was because of terrible play calls. 

But damn, this is gonna be a good SB :O Hopefully, I thought the same thing last year. <_<


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> So, the NFL is investigating the Patriots deflating game balls during the game... Oh boy.


Refs handle the ball after every down, why would they be stupid enough to try that.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

This is actually the first super bowl I won't even watch, I can't stand the patriots and the seahawks don't even deserve to be there after their performance. The way they acted after the game made it even worse. Also my team got knocked out before the playoffs even happened, I just want a good game but I really think this years will be terrible


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

deflating to hear about the balls.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Frankly, I'm surprised that the Seahawk who stole the cops bike to ride around the field didn't get shot


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> So, the NFL is investigating the Patriots deflating game balls during the game... Oh boy.


As if that's really gonna accomplish anything.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

DEFLATED-BALL-GATE

That Packers/Seahawks game was amazing, and I had no reason to care for one team over the other. Really thrilling stuff. Definitely made the Pats blowout boring by comparison, but they still looked great. This is setting up to be one hell of a Superbowl.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

so fun looking around the net and seeing that Luck is now overrated because he's not good enough to get the superbowl. :mj2


plz destroy them seahawks. plz. i hear superbowl losses make you a choker so just do what you've done to everyone else.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If Pete Carroll wins back to back Super Bowl titles I'm just going to have to :lmao

This is Pete Carroll in a nutshell

*"It takes everybody and everybody had to contribute to get that done," Carroll said. "It was so much heart, so much belief today. Somehow, somehow we pulled it out."*

LOL belief and heart won that game LOL (ok heart had a bit to do with it)


I still can't believe that perfect storm yesterday. Never seen anything like it and probably never will again.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

honestly that defense played exceptionally hard even when it looked all hope was lost as well as LYNCH. it took a lot of HEART imo.


wish the colts had more heart. or a better coach.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah a lot of teams would've folded when their QB was playing shit and turning it over a million times. Heart played a part. Carroll is just so fucking corny and melodramatic.

But I mean did GB have no heart/no belief? Everyone that plays this game has belief. Everyone has heart. They wouldn't be at the level they are without it.

Seattle just has level 11 belief/heart I guess.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

RobertRoodeFan said:


> how is Rusell Wilson a shithead for being happy about winning this, if I had won a game that looked out of reach I would be THRLLIED about it, THRILLED big time, I can understand him celebrating a


Because it's fake humbleness, like in the Fail Mary game. The guy is saying "he knew the entire time they would come back and win." No motherfucker you didnt, it was a hurricane of fortune and screwballness that did it. Mark my words, Lynch leaves and you see how bad Wilson is, The only reason he is dangerous is because people HAVE to key on Lynch, and that read option works because Lynch is so damned good.



MrMister said:


> If Pete Carroll wins back to back Super Bowl titles I'm just going to have to :lmao
> 
> This is Pete Carroll in a nutshell
> 
> ...


THIS THIS THIS. The son of a bitch is the most smug little fucker you will ever see, and acts like he designed the game to go that way. That's why people hate the guy. You didnt win because of good coaching, you won because blown coverage and HUGE fortune on an improbable play. Not to mention, lets be real, SO MUCH bullshit going your way that it solidifies the fact that

1) NE will probably blow you out because you used up all your luck in the title game, or 

2) neither of them will ever hit the lottery


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> *"It takes everybody and everybody had to contribute to get that done," Carroll said. "It was so much heart, so much belief today. Somehow, somehow we pulled it out."*


:ti This guy.

Packers blew a lot of great opportunities and the Seahawks got a lucky shot in the dark at the end. That's what happened.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LUCK said:


> *so fun looking around the net and seeing that Luck is now overrated because he's not good enough to get the superbowl.* :mj2
> 
> 
> plz destroy them seahawks. plz. i hear superbowl losses make you a choker so just do what you've done to everyone else.


About that...



rotoworld said:


> During Luck's first three seasons as a pro, he's gone 33-15 as a starter, been to the playoffs three times, won three playoff games and thrown for 12,957 yards with 86 touchdowns against 43 interceptions.


lol at anyone that says Luck is overrated


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

past all my disappointment and sadness there's a part of me that knows that Brady/Peyton aren't going to be around for much longer and there's no immediate threat to Luck in the entire AFC. We also went far above expectations this year which is only a good thing in my mind.

Still I wanted that Colts/Seahawks superbowl matchup really badly, even if we lost, as I think it could have been good. Oh well.


hopefully we sign some run stopping linebacker. we weren't awful against the run for most of the year, but i cant watch blount do that ever again against us.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

also it's kind of ironic how the seahawks became what everyone thought the Niners would be 2 years ago with literally the same makeup. Funny how things can change so quickly.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

I see the big game going two ways (I'm going with the first):
*Seahawks- 17 Patriots- 24*
Seahawks- 27 Patriots- 17 

Personally I'd like to see the guy I grew up admiring get his fourth ring, although I do like the Seahawks' heart and tenacity. I like a ton of players on both sides of the ball for both teams, guys like Gronkowski and Wilfork for the Pats, and Lynch and Sherman. I hope that the game delivers and is entertaining unlike the last one, however enjoyable it was for me to watch Peyton get beat like a red-headed stepchild.


gothicthug1999 said:


> I think I'm done. I have nothing left to give. When it gets to a point, where if I were in the same room with Wilson and Sherman, the things that would happen....when I get to that point, I mean when my hatred for 2 people that I have never met clouds my judgement that bad, I think I'm done. Seabs banned me last year for a week because I said mean things about leBron James, so I am not going to give anyone a reason this year. I am a 27+ year Raider fan, I have been through their good times, and lowest of low times, and I hate Tom Brady with all my heart because I view him as a system QB, whose legacy was built on a bullshit call, and needed a kicker to get him his 3 rings. I mean, Brady plays the "lets just get close enough for a FG" game. Montana would go for a kill, and blew out Hall of Fame QBs teams. brady barely eeeked by against "good" QBs. All that being said, if by some chance Luck cant pull off the miracle of all miracles and win the whole thing, then I hope to god Tom Brady shatters ever passing record known to man against the Hawks, and I want a Tim Krumbie to happen to Richard Sherman, and I want a Joe Theismann to happen to Wilson and his fake as fuck "humble"-ness.


It's one thing to not like a guy or to want him out of a GAME, but wanting career-enders to happen to guys says more about you than them. I am not saying you should respect them as players, but at least as people. Wishing that someone's way of supporting themselves and their families is taken away is sickening. 



LUCK said:


> *honestly that defense played exceptionally hard even when it looked all hope was lost as well as LYNCH.* it took a lot of HEART imo.
> 
> 
> wish the colts had more heart. or a better coach.


That was the real key to the game in my opinion. If the defense gives up after that showing by Wilson in the first half, it would not matter how many shit head mistakes the Packers made because they would have still been blown out the water.

On another note, Dan Quinn being the Falcons head coach next year seems to be a good hire for my beleaguered team. We need a guy who can bring attitude and smarts to the defensive side of the ball. I can see an 8-8 or 9-7 season being possible if we improve just a bit from last year.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LUCK said:


> so fun looking around the net and seeing that Luck is now overrated because he's not good enough to get the superbowl. :mj2
> 
> 
> plz destroy them seahawks. plz. i hear superbowl losses make you a choker so just do what you've done to everyone else.



ppl were calling him overrated well before the game. Some ppl don't like that he is already being called elite. To me, he earned the right to be put up there but I still have a few guys higher


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Pretty early for a prediction but I'm sticking with my pre season pick of Seahawks over Pats. I'm thinking like 26-20 or something. 

The Pats have to be able to run the ball. If they get another performance on the ground like they did against the Ravens it'll be over. I'm hoping the Pats defense comes up with some turnovers. We have a very good defense that seems to always come up with at least a turnover. Lynch is going to be a nightmare. I don't fear any of the Seattle receivers but they seem to get open and Wilson won't have a game like he did yesterday. I still doubt his ability to hit tight windows. To me Seattle always has to set the offense up to protect Wilson. They have to be able to run well. They have to make Wilson throw a ton of screens, bootlegs, and trick plays to wide open guys who gain a lot after the catch. They are vertically challenged, somewhat. NE has a great secondary, so I expect to see a lot of screens. The Pats don't have many down field receivers either, and are going against the best secondary and defense. It's going to be tough. I hope for a win but I can't say I'm expecting one.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LUCK said:


> past all my disappointment and sadness there's a part of me that knows that Brady/Peyton aren't going to be around for much longer and there's no immediate threat to Luck in the entire AFC. We also went far above expectations this year which is only a good thing in my mind.
> 
> Still I wanted that Colts/Seahawks superbowl matchup really badly, even if we lost, as I think it could have been good. Oh well.
> 
> ...


For all the flak NE gets for playing in a bad division, the Colts have been in a terrible one also. 

Look out for Houston if they can land a qb. You never know where teams come from. Seattle in 2009 was a joke, in 2012 they were contenders. 

NE after Brady will still be good too imo. The defense is very young. Gronk will be there. If Jimmy G pans out, they won't be a pushover.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

is sherman even going to be allowed to play? the guy's arm seemed fucked in that game. :deandre


i dont think he sits regardless, but that was a bad injury.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

LUCK said:


> is sherman even going to be allowed to play? the guy's arm seemed fucked in that game. :deandre
> 
> 
> i dont think he sits regardless, but that was a bad injury.





Dudes arm has to be broken. I don't see what else could have happened to it.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't think the Chiefs are very far at all from being legit contenders. We just need a playmaking receiver. Smith can be good when he needs to be, but we didn't have the group of receivers to help him this year. Our offense cost us this season, our defense didn't allow a 300 yard passer nor did they ever allow 30 or more points. 

Get a receiver, an O Lineman, maybe another ILB and we should be okay. We did beat the Patriots AND the Seahawks this year. We da real Champs. Once Peyton retires, the AFC West will be ours.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

There's no way Sherman will sit the Superbowl, he would have to be pretty beat up for that to happen.. It doesn't matter though, the Patriots are winning regardless.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

magic now has no choice but to confess :brady is the GOAT


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Champ said:


> magic now has no choice but to confess :brady is the GOAT






Serious question. Do Brady and Belichek both retire out of no where if they win this year? (I know it's probably a 0% chance, but I want to see peoples opinions). I know it would also kind of be a dick move on their part, cause the Patriots would then just die if they both did it out of no where.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

tom went on record saying he'll retire when he sucks, so he probably won't hang up the cleats for a while. jury's out on belichick though.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

TomahawkJock said:


> I don't think the Chiefs are very far at all from being legit contenders. We just need a playmaking receiver. Smith can be good when he needs to be, but we didn't have the group of receivers to help him this year. Our offense cost us this season, our defense didn't allow a 300 yard passer nor did they ever allow 30 or more points.
> 
> Get a receiver, an O Lineman, maybe another ILB and we should be okay. We did beat the Patriots AND the Seahawks this year. We da real Champs. Once Peyton retires, the AFC West will be ours.


No no.. we must use our draft pick on someone that might be leaving over a year from now. Stop being silly.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

People don't understand how much Brady loves football. He wants to play as long as he is able. Belichick doesn't talk about it. We all know how much the game means to him, but he is 62. It's not that old considering Dick LeBeau is coaching at nearly 80, but who knows how much longer he wants to coach.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Earl Thomas has a separated shoulder but said he is playing 100%

I wish the SB was next week so NE could take more advantage of Seattle's injuries lol


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

GitRekt said:


> Earl Thomas has a separated shoulder but said he is playing 100%
> 
> I wish the SB was next week so NE could take more advantage of Seattle's injuries lol




Seattle's D got really banged up against the Packers it seems.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

JM's Daddy said:


> Seattle's D got really banged up against the Packers it seems.


You never root for injuries or at least say you do out loud, but as a Pats fan I'm already going to hell so fuck it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

NFL investigating New England again :lmao

Bill just loves doing this shit. I really think he sent 2 linemen in as eligible and only had 1 report at Indy's 1 yard line to get a penalty deliberately. "We're gonna score anyway, doesn't matter if I 'bend the rules' hahahahaha."

Oh well hope Seattle's D makes Terrific Tom cry again, neither he nor his coach deserve another Lombardi trophy. It would take ten years of crazy Richard Sherman press conferences to match the level of mocking arrogance that comes out of the Patriots. Brady especially, another 17-14 or 21-17 game would be very nice for Tom to get his face rubbed in again.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

GitRekt said:


> You never root for injuries or at least say you do out loud, but as a Pats fan I'm already going to hell so fuck it.




I'm trying to figure out how Wilson hasn't been injured yet with the amount of times he runs. I like to think of him as Vick (football wise), but with better passing ability.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

"The NFL is investigating whether the New England Patriots used deflated balls during Sunday's blowout victory over the Indianapolis Colts."


Wait, what? Don't the Ref's put the balls down, how would New England have anything to do with that?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> NFL investigating New England again :lmao
> 
> Bill just loves doing this shit. I really think he sent 2 linemen in as eligible and only had 1 report at Indy's 1 yard line to get a penalty deliberately. "We're gonna score anyway, doesn't matter if I 'bend the rules' hahahahaha."
> 
> Oh well hope Seattle's D makes Terrific Tom cry again, neither he nor his coach deserve another Lombardi trophy. It would take ten years of crazy Richard Sherman press conferences to match the level of mocking arrogance that comes out of the Patriots. Brady especially, another 17-14 or 21-17 game would be very nice for Tom to get his face rubbed in again.


I don't get the arrogance bs. Besides the we're only gonna score 17 points Brady is always classy and respectful when discussing opponents. 


As for the deflating balls, it was reported by a Colts reporter. They got their asses beat by nearly 40 points

Seahawks trash talk more than NE ever has. They were calling Lacy fat the other day. if Brady said that you guys would lose your shit lol


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

JM's Daddy said:


> I'm trying to figure out how Wilson hasn't been injured yet with the amount of times he runs. I like to think of him as Vick (football wise), but with better passing ability.


Wilson is a smart runner. he isn't reckless like RG3 and others. i don't think Wilson is a great passer but he is certainly good.




JM's Daddy said:


> "The NFL is investigating whether the New England Patriots used deflated balls during Sunday's blowout victory over the Indianapolis Colts."
> 
> 
> Wait, what? Don't the Ref's put the balls down, how would New England have anything to do with that?



Both the home and road team provide balls for a game. Indy is saying the balls the Pats provided were lighter.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

brady becomes a different person on the football field. said something along the lines of "who are you guys?" to sherman and thomas when they met a couple years ago, which is actually comical. there's an interesting storyline heading into this one. i'm sure revis vs sherman is going to get a ton of discussion in itself.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JM's Daddy said:


> "The NFL is investigating whether the New England Patriots used deflated balls during Sunday's blowout victory over the Indianapolis Colts."
> 
> 
> Wait, what? Don't the Ref's put the balls down, how would New England have anything to do with that?


Plus, wouldn't that affect both teams' passing games?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Chrome said:


> Plus, wouldn't that affect both teams' passing games?


wouldn't affect much. worst case is going to be a fine, but the outcome would have been the same considering the colts can't stop BLOUNT.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Chrome said:


> Plus, wouldn't that affect both teams' passing games?



You would think Luck would have been happy with them being deflated...easier grip.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Champ said:


> magic now has no choice but to confess :brady is the GOAT


why is that? :drake1

he hasn't won anything yet or am i supposed to believe a superbowl trip is supposed to enhance brady's legacy, yet it apparently is a negative to Peyton's legacy when he loses.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Champ said:


> wouldn't affect much. worst case is going to be a fine, but the outcome would have been the same considering the colts can't stop BLOUNT.


Yeah exactly. I think that Indy reporter is just reaching here.


JM's Daddy said:


> You would think Luck would have been happy with them being deflated...easier grip.


Good point.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

LUCK said:


> why is that? :drake1
> 
> he hasn't won anything yet or am i supposed to believe a superbowl trip is supposed to enhance brady's legacy, yet it apparently is a negative to Peyton's legacy when he loses.


6 super bowl appearances is immense whether you like it or not. brady has a winning record over peyton and owns all the important playoff accolades. peyton can't even crack .500 in the postseason. debate over imo.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

the thing is, peyton and brady have an identical passer rating in the playoffs. Brady has a better TD-INT ratio though

the biggest difference being that Brady is the all time leader in game winning drives in the playoffs with 8. Peyton has 1 (tied with tebow)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^can you guys just stop? The biggest thing is Brady has a GOAT coach alongside him with an amazing front office that does a great job of reloading every year. Peyton has that situation now with the Broncos, and hinders really hurt them this year, but he hardly had that with the Colts as we focused far too much of money on offense while only having a few good pieces on defense.

the only superbowl peyton ever won was when the defense and running game showed up. he didn't GOAT it or go super amazing, except for in that AFC championship game, but the rest of the team finally stepped up and they were able to win. TEAMS win superbowls and TEAMS have playoff success, 
you guys are delusional if you think it just comes down to who the QB is.



Champ said:


> 6 super bowl appearances is immense whether you like it or not. brady has a winning record over peyton and owns all the important playoff accolades. peyton can't even crack .500 in the postseason. debate over imo.


^this is why people hate brady btw, it's nothing the guy does himself or says, it's his annoying ass fans.


"6 super bowl appearances is immense" so is 3 and having a 3 game losing streak in the superbowl wouldn't exactly go down as a glamour statistic, now would it?

"peyton cant even crack .500 in the postseason" probably because he dragged a bunch of sorry ass Colts teams to the playoffs every year when they couldn't play any defense whatsoever. It's hard to win the playoffs without a complete team, it's amusing the pat fans neglect even though every time they've gotten eliminated they point to injuries or some other weakness on the team that ISN'T Brady. The same rules don't apply to Peyton though because that would be fair.

"owns all the important playoff accolades" because he has the most games and they'll probably be shattered in this era due to the pass happy teams, will that new player be GOAT then?


win the superbowl and then talk, until then get off your high horse. Brady's argument is as good as any QB considered GOAT, there is no "end of discussion" because Brady is hardly the undisputed GOAT. For all his playoff success and accolades, why is it that he has a losing record to Peyton in AFC championship games, the biggest and most important game that can be played before the Superbowl in the AFC?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Deflated balls have nothing to do with an offensive line ripping out the heart of a defense.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Deflated balls have nothing to do with an offensive line ripping out the heart of a defense.


I guess you can say the Colts defense was "deflated" after this game. :side:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LUCK said:


> ^can you guys just stop? The biggest thing is Brady has a GOAT coach alongside him with an amazing front office that does a great job of reloading every year. Peyton has that situation now with the Broncos, and hinders really hurt them this year, but he hardly had that with the Colts as we focused far too much of money on offense while only having a few good pieces on defense.
> 
> the only superbowl peyton ever won was when the defense and running game showed up. he didn't GOAT it or go super amazing, except for in that AFC championship game, but the rest of the team finally stepped up and they were able to win. TEAMS win superbowls and TEAMS have playoff success,
> you guys are delusional if you think it just comes down to who the QB is.
> ...


Brady's post season resume is overrated imo. That being said Peyton's lone win came when he threw 3 td's to 7 picks in the 2006 playoffs

Montana is GOAT
Brady and Peyton are 2 and 3
Graham and Unitas are 4 and 5
Young is 6

After them you got Favre, Staubach, Elway, Marino, Star, Rodgers, Brees and some others


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chrome said:


> I guess you can say the Colts defense was "deflated" after this game. :side:


:skip


Joe Montana is still the greatest ever for the record.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

> the only superbowl peyton ever won was when the defense and running game showed up. he didn't GOAT it or go super amazing, except for in that AFC championship game, but the rest of the team finally stepped up and they were able to win.





Against the Bears. :cry :cry


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

try to apply the brady/peyton argument elsewhere.


is kaepernick a better QB than Rodgers because the niners have owned the packers in the playoffs in their careers thus far?

is wilson now a better qb than Rodgers because his team just beat the Packers in NFC championship game?

is eli better than brady because he has a 2-0 record against him in the Superbowl, the biggest game of them all?

is dan marino WOAT because he failed when it "counted"?


If you don't understand how football works then that's fine, but don't come at me with this stupid shit because you think playoff success=QB success/ability.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

:ti magic

:troll


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^and people ask why no one likes the pats or their fans. :kobe8


vocal minorities ruin it for everyone.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LUCK said:


> try to apply the brady/peyton argument elsewhere.
> 
> 
> is kaepernick a better QB than Rodgers because the niners have owned the packers in the playoffs in their careers thus far?
> ...



This is dumb tbh. I have Brady and Peyton very close. Their regular season stats aren't far apart. I think Peyton has a higher rating by like 2 points

To say Peyton is at a disadvantage is wrong also. The Broncos have been loaded from top to bottom since he arrived. In Indy he had 2 HoF WR's. He had James at rb and Clark at TE. Don't act like Peyton didn't have help.

Yes, Brady had a better defense but Brady was throwing it to average receivers early on


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM's Daddy said:


> Against the Bears. :cry :cry


You guys had SEXY REXY though. HOW THE FUCK DID REX GROSSMAN PLAY IN A SUPER BOWL?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

i just wanted to see you get heated b/c i know you're a peyton slurper, i'm not a cocky patriot supporter.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

If the Pats could win against the Seahawks :banderas.

Just hoping for a close game, can become a blowout for either team but I'd hope they'd both bring their A game. 
















Magic LEL


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> You guys had SEXY REXY though. HOW THE FUCK DID REX GROSSMAN PLAY IN A SUPER BOWL?





Thomas Jones going ham and this....


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Magic saying Pats fans are being homers doesn't really apply considering he is a Colts fan who hates the Pats and is bias against them


Most ppl appreciate both QB's and regardless they are both top 3-4 ever. I respect Peyton a lot and admire his class. Was sad to see his last game tbh. I kne whe was injured.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^the fuck? :drake1 did you even see my rep, i never said anyone was being homers nor am i denying that brady has a legit case of being better all time than peyton. the playoff argument is just retarded.

you're not a cocky pats supporter, your team just thumped my yesterday by 45-7 and you decided to come in and instigate even more because you're just a great ol' fan. 

@gitrikt, i'd rather have average receivers and a great defense than the other way around. look at seattle, they're pretty damn close to what the dynasty pats were like in terms of defense/running game/and their QB being able to make plays with an average cast.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

Double the amount of MVP awards Brady has and it would still be less than Peyton's 5. 

When I browse Twitter or other social media sites, it's a shame to see the disrespect Peyton gets. Manning has the most MVP awards ever. He has the most touchdowns ever. If he comes back, he'll break the passing yards record. The guy had surgery on his freaking neck in his mid 30's and returned to post the greatest season by a QB EVER.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Guys, can we stop talking about Peyton and Brady and talk about the real GOAT QB......Cutler?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

MrMister said:


> You guys had SEXY REXY though. HOW THE FUCK DID REX GROSSMAN PLAY IN A SUPER BOWL?


Because of defense and DEVIN HESTER.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM's Daddy said:


> Guys, can we stop talking about Peyton and Brady and talk about the real GOAT QB......Cutler?


LOL you have so much to learn

GOAT is TJAX. Those coin flip skills.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LUCK said:


> ^the fuck? :drake1 did you even see my rep, i never said anyone was being homers nor am i denying that brady has a legit case of being better all time than peyton. the playoff argument is just retarded.
> 
> you're not a cocky pats supporter, your team just thumped my yesterday by 45-7 and you decided to come in and instigate even more because you're just a great ol' fan.
> 
> @gitrikt, i'd rather have average receivers and a great defense than the other way around. look at seattle, they're pretty damn close to what the dynasty pats were like in terms of defense/running game/and their QB being able to make plays with an average cast.



Dude this is what I'm trying to say 

Was the Colts defense really that average?

2003 in the AFC CG they give up 24 points, but that was mostly because Peyton threw 4 picks

in 2004 they lost and only gave up 20 on the road in NE

in 2005 they gave up 21 to PIT, but the offense failed to crack 20 points

in 2006 Indy won the SB despite peyton throwing 3 td's to 7 picks in the process. the defense flat out balled in 3 of the 4 games.

The next few years they gave up 28 and 23 points in losses to SD

in 2009 they were down 24-17 to NO when Peyton threw a back breaking pick 6 to end it

in 2010 they held NYJ to 17 but still lost



You can't really blame these losses on the defense


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

These 2 going at it with stats and shit.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Ozymandias said:


> Double the amount of MVP awards Brady has and it would still be less than Peyton's 5.
> 
> When I browse Twitter or other social media sites, it's a shame to see the disrespect Peyton gets. Manning has the most MVP awards ever. He has the most touchdowns ever. If he comes back, he'll break the passing yards record. The guy had surgery on his freaking neck in his mid 30's and returned to post the greatest season by a QB EVER.


social media is full of retards

Peyton is easily a top 3-4 qb and ppl that say otherwise are clowns. I don't think he should have 5 MVP's but he has been great for a long ass time and is a class act


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah, I'm done debating. I respect both qb's a ton and don't think much separates them. I'd take Brady but I'm a Pats fan.


----------



## NatsuMaki (Jan 19, 2015)

If the defense they have had over the years had been average then they wouldn't have had the record they did when Manning went down. 

Brady has always had talent on both sides of the field, and most importantly, a coach that knows what he's doing.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

NatsuMaki said:


> If the defense they have had over the years had been average then they wouldn't have had the record they did when Manning went down.
> 
> Brady has always had talent on both sides of the field, and most importantly, a coach that knows what he's doing.



2-14? I figured that was because the offense completely sucked.


----------



## NatsuMaki (Jan 19, 2015)

There was that too, I mean Curtis Painter was the QB lol 

Was just trying to point out that Manning makes his team a winning group when he is there. When Brady went down the Pats didn't do as bad. They were 10-6 or 11-5 can't remember which.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Joe Montana is still the greatest ever for the record.


Thank you, anyone that says otherwise is either just full of shit, or is too young to have seen him play. Joe will NEVER be mentioned in the GOAT when it comes to stats now, because the guy has been surpassed by a passing friendly league. But 4-0 Super Bowls with a 11:0 TD/INT ratio is unheard of. Plus, lets look at this, he not only beat Dan Marino's squad, he STOMPED them, in 1984 which was the greatest year ever for a QB until Peyton came along 20 years later. 

It isnt fucking Manning, it isnt Brady, it isnt Aikman, it sure as fuck isnt Favre. Its Joe. You want to know what separates Joe from the pussies that play today? IN the goddamned Super Bowl, he is down 16-13 and 92 yards away with about 4-5 minutes left. Today, even the Patriots would play "lets get into FG range and go into overtime." They would get into a comfortable spot inside FG range, then run a few plays to line up a perfect kick for a tie. Montana went for the fucking jugular. And in a game where Jerry Rice caught 13 passes for 200+ yards, Montana threw a strike to john Taylor in the endzone with about 30 seconds left. 

Montana's SB wins have been:
26-21
38-20(over a 48 TD throwing Hall of Fame QB Dan Marino)
20-16(on a last minute TD strike)
55-10(over John Elway, another HoF QB and one of the GOAT)

Go ahead, make a case for Brady's teams beating Warner, McNabb, and jake fucking Delhomme as being "the" best while beating them by a COMBINED total of 9 points, basically Brady has 3 rings because of Adam Vinatiari. And LOL at anyone that will put Peyton in the same sentence as Montana, greatest playoff QB ever vs 9 time first game exits.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

GitRekt said:


> Dude this is what I'm trying to say
> 
> Was the Colts defense really that average?
> 
> ...



Yes, the defense was really that bad and just because it doesn't through score doesn't mean they were playing great or did great. They usually failed to get the ball back near the end of games, instead letting the opposing team extend drives and keep the ball. They gave up big conversions on third downs and in the redzone in a lot of games, again failing to limit what the other team was able to accomplish.

In 2010 against the Jets the defense did alright, we were playing against Mark sanchez, but Peyton had literally just completed a comeback with a minute left in the game. We were winning, on the ensuing kickoff they returned it 40 yards and it took about 2 plays for them to get into field goal range and win the game. Is that loss really on Peyton after he came back and took the lead or is it the defense/special team's fault for not being able to hold a lead with literally a minute left against the Jets? As you can see scores can be deceiving.

If a QB feels he has to do much or compensate for a lack of run game or whatever they'll end up making more mistakes and the team's offense will suffer. Is Luck really as bad as he played yesterday? I don't think so, but the fact we had virtually no run game and our defense wasn't stopping anything meant he had to complete big plays and match score for score, which forces our offense into doing things they don't want to do. Luck's INTs came when he was trying to force big plays in the second half, they weren't errors caused by the fact he was just randomly throwing it, but they needed to score and it ended up resulting in turnovers. Those will go down in history as two picks, but it wasn't Luck's poor play that caused them into that situation in the first place. This was the case for much of Peyton's career with the Colts too, he was forced to do more than what should be expected and it ended up hurting him.


stats will always be deceiving if you don't know the play and situations that went into them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

To be fair, Joe did have some great defenses as well as Jerry Rice for 2 of the Super Bowls. Bill Walsh also knew a thing or two about football I've heard. But he also played in what I consider a harder era. There were less teams and no salary cap so talent was much more concentrated. This is why it's hard to compare QBs of different eras.

Guys like Unitas are hard to compare to Montana because prior to 1978 offensive linemen couldn't use their hands and the secondary could make more contact down field.

Clearly Brady and Manning are the two best of this era.

The moral of this story is that defense gets fucked as this game ages lol.


----------



## NatsuMaki (Jan 19, 2015)

Colts really need more talent on both sides of the ball. Should really find a run game as Trich isn't making it happen with his 2YPC lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

T-Jax > All of them


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I have Joe 1st. despite him having the best defense in the league besides the Bears in the mid 80s and having a GOAT coach and WR.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

For my money, the GOAT was Montana too. Great stats in the regular season and playoffs, and was clutch as hell. Also going 4-0 in the Superbowl is fucking amazing too. He was basically the "Michael Jordan" of the NFL.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Even tho Montana was GOAT it's amazing how this one play could have changed his legacy







just goes to show how thin the line between goat and GOAT is


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Was listening to some sports talk this morning. Do you think going 4-2 in the Super Bowl is better than going 4-0?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> If the Pats could win against the Seahawks :banderas.
> 
> Just hoping for a close game, can become a blowout for either team but I'd hope they'd both bring their A game.
> 
> ...


I hope the Hawks bring their A+ game


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Sith Rollins said:


> Was listening to some sports talk this morning. Do you think going 4-2 in the Super Bowl is better than going 4-0?


Prob not according to most. Going to the SB is a bigger accomplishment than losing earlier in the playoffs but the luster of perfection in the SB just sounds better


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

NatsuMaki said:


> There was that too, I mean Curtis Painter was the QB lol
> 
> Was just trying to point out that Manning makes his team a winning group when he is there. When Brady went down the Pats didn't do as bad. They were 10-6 or 11-5 can't remember which.


I believe you're talking about '08 when Matt Cassel had to take over? Yeah, they went 11-5 but so did the Dolphins I believe, either way they had the same record but Dolphins won the division that year and then got destroyed by Ravens in the Wildcard Playoffs.



JM's Daddy said:


> Thomas Jones going ham and this....


Yuck, those Jags alternates where horrendous


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

While everyone is in here arguing over QBs, Vince Wilfork is out there saving women from overturned SUVs


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Fuck Vince Wilfork, still pissed of at his idiotic decision. It was so damn stupid, leading with a forearm when the tackle was already made and he was essentially down :drake1


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Sith Rollins said:


> Fuck Vince Wilfork, still pissed of at his idiotic decision. It was so damn stupid, leading with a forearm when the tackle was already made and he was essentially down :drake1



I think the problem was that his fat ass tripped and he couldn't control his massive belly from making him fall down. So he used dudes face to stop his fall.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

People you have ALL GOT IT WRONG. THE GOAT IS THE ICON THE LENGEND TRENT DILFERRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> While everyone is in here arguing over QBs, Vince Wilfork is out there saving women from overturned SUVs


she prob just got back from a fast food drive through


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

GitRekt said:


>


:lol :lmao :lol :lmao

Coming from a Dolphins fan...this is hilarious!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Sith Rollins said:


> Was listening to some sports talk this morning. Do you think going 4-2 in the Super Bowl is better than going 4-0?


duhdoi


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I just wish Cam could get one.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Operation: Maximum Trolling of *LC*. :evil


WELL! TAKE A LOOK AT THAT BREAKING NEWS! LOOK AT WHO'S JUST BEEN NAMED AS GOING TO THE PRO BOWL! IT'S CINCINNATI BENGALS QUARTERBACK ANDY DALTON!



Here's the story about it, fresh headline on the world wide web: http://www.si.com/nfl/2015/01/20/cincinnati-bengals-andy-dalton-pro-bowl


He's oh so deserving... 


@ DarkStark


:side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

aka Hit-Girl

WAY OFF TOPIC but DROW JUSTIFIED RETURNS TONIGHT


Also Patriots will score 44 and the Seahawks will score 6. Because actual analysis is meaningless, I'll go for the illogical stance that Seattle used up all their mojo in the NFC title game?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Seahawks win 27-17. That's my final prediction.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Bears fans, what should I think of Trestman as Ravens new OC?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

lmao dalton in the pro bowl


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Russel Wilson blamed god for his four interceptions :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stax Classic said:


> Russel Wilson blamed god for his four interceptions :lol


Post the exact quote please Stacks.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Bears fans, what should I think of Trestman as Ravens new OC?




:ti sums it up.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

"I found Wilson afterward, and asked him about the four picks, and going from the worst game of his life to the most exhilarating in the span of eight minutes of game time.

“That’s God setting it up, to make it so dramatic, so rewarding, so special,” he said"

He threw the interceptions because god wanted it to be a dramatic game!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think he means TJAX not God...but I guess they are the same thing so yeah.

:lmao

I can't like Russell Wilson now.

:lmao

PLS BRADY


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

it'll be a tough game, Seattle's defense is mean yet the Pats have a lethal offense. I'll predict 24-17 to the Pats.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Seattle's defense is very beat up though, Earl Thomas is missing a shoulder socket pretty much, and Sherman took a helmet to the forearm. That's not healing in 2 weeks.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Stax Classic said:


> Seattle's defense is very beat up though, Earl Thomas is missing a shoulder socket pretty much, and Sherman took a helmet to the forearm. That's not healing in 2 weeks.


It's not like they hurt their knee's or something that affects their speed. I don't think either injury is that bad either.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

You try tackling someone with a dislocated shoulder :mcgee


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Pats have played some really food good defenses this year and Brady has played well against them all. Seattle's D is great but it wasnt historic great and their competition wasn't the best :side:

I'm terrified of Lynch and Brady making a boneheaded play. He seems to give one pick a game now which could kill us here.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Stax Classic said:


> "I found Wilson afterward, and asked him about the four picks, and going from the worst game of his life to the most exhilarating in the span of eight minutes of game time.
> 
> “That’s God setting it up, to make it so dramatic, so rewarding, so special,” he said"
> 
> He threw the interceptions because god wanted it to be a dramatic game!


Silly Russel Wilson, God doesnt work on sundays, it was somebody else...

:cutler

THE GHOST OF JAY CUTLER SHALL HAUNT YOU AGAIN!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Bears fans, what should I think of Trestman as Ravens new OC?


He should do well, he's a good play-caller and he won't be picking a DC for your team.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Last time Brady faced off against a man of God the Pats won in a blowout :hmm:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Eli is a man of god you know Sith


----------



## RuffRider456 (Feb 20, 2014)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Bears fans, what should I think of Trestman as Ravens new OC?


 Given Flacco's ability to run an offense and play within himself, it should be interesting to watch the Ravens next year.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

> The New England Patriots had 11 of their 12 allotted game footballs under-inflated by 2 pounds of air (PSI) as required by NFL regulations, according to league sources either involved or familiar with the investigation of Sunday's AFC championship game when the Patriots beat the Colts 45-7 to advance to their sixth Super Bowl.
> 
> "We are not commenting at this time," said Greg Aiello, the NFL's senior vice president of communications.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/boston/story/_/i...s-afc-championship-game?ex_cid=sportscenterFB

Well. Well. Well.
:lel


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wonder what the penalty for such is?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

A slap on the wrist. It's the Pats FFS. Take a late round pick and fine Robert Kraft. That's all.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

trivial compared to spygate. 

eliminate all passing td's and we still win :brady


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Gotta say I'm disappointed in the Pats. No excuse. It's not that I think deflating the balls a little bit made a gigantic difference, but the intention of trying to gain an advantage is wrong 100%. This will be a massive distraction going into the Super Bowl. I'm thinking that they'll lose draft picks.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well shit, that broke my heart. You scummy bastards. Looks like they're going to see if it was intentional or not though I don't have any idea how that could have happened accidentally with nobody noticing: surely in that case it happened with the Colts too. Actually I really can't believe that happened intentionally and nobody noticed, considering how many non-Pats held those balls during the game. 

Not like it really made a difference as the Colts would've been demolished regardless, but yeah the Pats need to be punished if this ends up being confirmed as intentional.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

So do teams only use their own footballs during their own drives?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Well the Patriots like to deflate footballs and the Seahawks lead the league in PED suspensions since Carroll took over so I guess both teams have something in common. :kobe3


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I GUESS THIS MEANS WE'RE THE HEELS GOING INTO MAINA

:jr NO NO NO, BELICHICK DON'T DO IT

:jr YOU SON OF A BITCH, TELL ME WHY!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Sweenz said:


> So do teams only use their own footballs during their own drives?


Yeah. From what I understand from the way balls are handled (hohoho) though it'd be basically impossible for the Pats to deflate them barring some massive conspiracy involving corrupt ballboys which is the part I don't understand and why I dismissed all that as whiny crap in the first place. Maybe it'll come out that they did just unintentionally deflate... though 11 of the 12 at once? I don't know the statistics for natural ball deflation percentages during games. Wonder how many of the Colts balls wouldn't pass to compare. I've never talked so much about comparing and deflating balls before.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

fpalm

11 out of 12......I was hoping this wouldn't be a "thing" but I guess it will


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Make no mistake that if it's found out that the Pats did something shady behind this then they should be held accountable.

But it's a goddamn shame that now this game will be overshadowed by this. You already know that the media is gonna milk this for all it's worth. And the fact that it's the Pats of all teams, a team with such a not so squeaky clean reputation, it will be made an even bigger deal. Pats and their players are gonna be bombarded with questions about this on media day, and hell the Seahawks probably will too. You know they'll shove mics in their faces hoping they say something they can put in a headline.

What a mess


----------



## NatsuMaki (Jan 19, 2015)

Either way Colts were gonna lose that game, not seeing it as a big deal but because of past issues, I guess.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

we lost by 38 :lose



that being said, i hope they lose a couple picks. :kobe3


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

NatsuMaki said:


> Either way Colts were gonna lose that game, not seeing it as a big deal but because of past issues, I guess.


Dosnt matter what the result was, the fact that they tried to cheat to gain an advantage is pretty horrible.

The fact that 11 of 12 were deflated instead of all 12 proves that they did it on purpose. Guess why they left one inflated properly? Heres a hint, they have to kick the ball.


----------



## NatsuMaki (Jan 19, 2015)

Ehhh I think the team didn't see it as a big deal. If the game plan was to just run it down the teams throat as they always do, they could of kept the balls as they are and have been fine. I see the balls being deflated being big help to the passing game, but that's not really what win them the game. 

I wouldn't mind seeing the Pats lose some draft picks though, don't even like that team. <_<


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

http://espn.go.com/blog/nflnation/p...stigating-wheter-patriots-deflated-game-balls

the comments. :lmao


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

NatsuMaki said:


> Ehhh I think the team didn't see it as a big deal. If the game plan was to just run it down the teams throat as they always do, they could of kept the balls as they are and have been fine. I see the balls being deflated being big help to the passing game, but that's not really what win them the game.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing the Pats lose some draft picks though, don't even like that team. <_<


Deflated balls help the run game as it allows a greater grip on the ball which makes them harder to fumble.


----------



## NatsuMaki (Jan 19, 2015)

I know that much, but I think the run game would have been fine even without the deflated balls. Plenty of games played in the rain where guys haven't been fumbling balls all over the field. I don't see how deflating them can make a huge difference in the run game.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't think deflated balls would have made much of a difference in the AFC Championship game. I mean, the Colts still played like shit, but it raises all sorts of questions. How long have the Patriots been doing this? What games took place where this move benefited them?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Also makes you wonder what other shady shit they do/did that HASN'T been caught by the league yet.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Catsaregreat said:


> Dosnt matter what the result was, the fact that they tried to cheat to gain an advantage is pretty horrible.
> 
> The fact that 11 of 12 were deflated instead of all 12 proves that they did it on purpose. Guess why they left one inflated properly? *Heres a hint, they have to kick the ball.*


*
*
You realize they kick a completely different set of balls right?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

They sure didn't use deflated balls against the Chiefs.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I am sure some will use this to make yet another unfair dent in the legacy of TB since so many people cannot accept greatness. Unfortunate and I dont think this wouldve mattered much


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

apparently brad johnson bribed ppl to have balls delfated for the sb. not just tb's but all of the balls used

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...e-to-tamper-with-footballs-at-the-super-bowl/


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Catsaregreat said:


> Deflated balls help the run game as it allows a greater grip on the ball which makes them harder to fumble.




Would also help against dropped catches. The run game can benefit late due to a good passing attack. 


---


I don't think the point is that it helped win them this particular game, the point is that it could have. Just imagine the outrage if the game had been close. Same with spygate. They would have beaten the Jets even without doing that. But not the point.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

it doesn't matter one bit that the colts would have lost anyway. dunno why everyone in the media and the internet keeps bringing that up.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Just seen Mark Brunell and Jerome Bettis show how easier a deflated ball would be on the grip... and damn, they are amazed how much of an advantage it would be.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sweenz said:


> Would also help against dropped catches. The run game can benefit late due to a good passing attack.
> 
> 
> ---
> ...


Yeah it's the intent to get an advantage outside of and against the rules, ie it's cheating.

I tongue in cheek said it wouldn't aid getting dominated on the ground like the Colts were, but that doesn't actually matter. Fucking cheating Evil Bill.



Chrome said:


> Also makes you wonder what other shady shit they do/did that HASN'T been caught by the league yet.


This was my one of my first thoughts when I heard about this the morning after the game.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

To what end does this investigation go to? I guess you punish the organization. College would mete out stiffer penalties. Can you imagine them ruling Brady couldnt play the first half of The Super Bowl? Obviously not going to happen but it would send a strong statement and be hilarious.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> To what end does this investigation go to? I guess you punish the organization. College would mete out stiffer penalties. Can you imagine them ruling Brady couldnt play the first half of The Super Bowl? Obviously not going to happen but it would send a strong statement and be hilarious.


i've read some people saying suspend belichick for the super bowl and not just ragers on comment threads and internet forums.

the end will most likely be a bigger fine than spygate and 1-2 more draft choices lost than from spygate. maybe no first round pick for the patriots period? depends on how embarrassed roger is by his biggest owner friend, robert kraft, having his franchise get caught cheating _again._


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i think the best comment ive seen is "imagine all the cheating they do and dont get caught for". :kobe8


at least 3 first round picks for repeat offenders. third time and pats out banned from the league, right?


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

If found out that someone high up in the organization did it, the punishment needs to be stiff enough where people won't want to risk getting caught doing it(or anything similar) ever again in the future. When the risk is less than the reward, there will always be people ready to do it. Obviously a first round draft pick isn't enough if this turns out to be true.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I am sure some will use this to make yet another unfair dent in the legacy of TB since so many people cannot accept greatness. Unfortunate and I dont think this wouldve mattered much


how is it unfortunate? no one made them cheat, no one told them to cheat, and no one is making them do it in championship games. the fact they'd do it in the AFC championship game shows how big of little shits they actually are.


before people go on to say "maybe the main staff/players didnt know about this", our linebacker, jackson, figured it out after touching the ball just once. our equipment manager figured it out right away. everyone on their sideline knew what the fuck was going on as it wasn't hard to tell a 2 pound difference for a ball you've held and played with your entire life.

im not salty over the game, but i'll be damn salty if they don't get a harsh punishment.


also refs take a lose for also blatantly allowing it. i guess they couldn't tell either. And people ask why these conspiracy theories start, probably because the pats get away with shit like this. :ti


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I think, in light of this latest scandal, that the Eagles and Patriots should have to replay the 2005 Super Bowl. I mean, who knows how McNabb really got sick? The Patriots could have deflated the Eagles water, causing McNabb to vomit. A rematch is the only sensible way to go about this.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

From reading the rules and regulations the fault lies on the officials. They are required to inspect the balls for compliance before the game. If they gave the balls the ok and the balls lost psi as the weather and game went on tough shit imo. But if NE intentionally deflates the balls and the refs let it pass anyway, then there is some serious fuckery going on. Even if the balls weren't messed with there was 11 sets of deflated balls on the colts side of the scrimmage line every possession.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LUCK said:


> i think the best comment ive seen is "imagine all the cheating they do and dont get caught for". :kobe8
> 
> 
> at least 3 first round picks for repeat offenders. third time and pats out banned from the league, right?


Treat them like SMU in college football. DEATH PENALTY!!!! Then they can rebuild like an expansion team, or make them an Arena league team.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Make the Patriots have to replay every one of their superbowls. Dem ratings!! :vince3


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

HardKoR said:


> From reading the rules and regulations the fault lies on the officials. They are required to inspect the balls for compliance before the game. If they gave the balls the ok and the balls lost psi as the weather and game went on tough shit imo. But if NE intentionally deflates the balls and the refs let it pass anyway, then there is some serious fuckery going on. Even if the balls weren't messed with there was 11 sets of deflated balls on the colts side of the scrimmage line every possession.




It's saying that New England deflated them AFTER the inspections.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

HardKoR said:


> From reading the rules and regulations the fault lies on the officials. They are required to inspect the balls for compliance before the game. If they gave the balls the ok and the balls lost psi as the weather and game went on tough shit imo. But if NE intentionally deflates the balls and the refs let it pass anyway, then there is some serious fuckery going on. Even if the balls weren't messed with there was 11 sets of deflated balls on the colts side of the scrimmage line every possession.




The officials are not faultless in this. But the officials didn't make anyone deflate the balls either.


And I guess weather only affected 11 of the 12 patriots balls and none of the colts. :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> Originally Posted by WrestlingOracle View Post
> I am sure some will use this to make yet another unfair dent in the legacy of TB since so many people cannot accept greatness. Unfortunate and I dont think this wouldve mattered much


TB is doing more damage to his legacy with the shit-eating grin and insouciant attitude he's displayed about the whole thing, like usual. Dude is so full of himself he sneezes little Tom Bradys out of his nose. 



> From reading the rules and regulations the fault lies on the officials. They are required to inspect the balls for compliance before the game. If they gave the balls the ok and the balls lost psi as the weather and game went on tough shit imo. But if NE intentionally deflates the balls and the refs let it pass anyway, then there is some serious fuckery going on. Even if the balls weren't messed with there was 11 sets of deflated balls on the colts side of the scrimmage line every possession.


Each team provides the balls it uses on offense.

Andrew Luck had zero deflated balls in his hands that night. Other than his own maybe.

Refs do a final check on the balls 2 hours and 15 minutes before kickoff. Plenty of time to deflate them after that. Maybe the NFL needs to move that check to 15 minutes before kickoff or something. But it definitely is not a case of the refs not noticing before the game, or allowing it to happen.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

I am also of the understanding that both side use the same footballs. Unless somehow they provide twelve for themselves and a different twelve for the opposing team. Personally I don't even know why the league doesn't supply the balls themselves. Actually I think there should only be one football through out the whole game, of course unless it is popped or kicked into the stands.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

HardKoR said:


> I am also of the understanding that both side use the same footballs. Unless somehow they provide twelve for themselves and a different twelve for the opposing team. Personally I don't even know why the league doesn't supply the balls themselves. Actually I think there should only be one football through out the whole game, of course unless it is popped or kicked into the stands.


home team provides 12 balls for it to use when it's on offense.

away team provides 12 balls for it to use when it's on offense.

each team provides their own balls.

the balls they use on kickoffs are provided by the home team (i think) and there are 10 (i think) of them.

i think the reason the league doesn't provide the balls is just tradition, back when professional football was new there wasn't a national league, just individual teams making agreements to play each other and sometimes local or regional football leagues made up of pro and semi-pro teams. the common factor was all of them were very cash-strapped, teams and leagues both (including the NFL when it started out). so if the teams didn't provide the balls, there wouldn't be any game. maybe it's a tradition that needs to end.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

I figured it was done so that the teams got to play with the balls in certain conditions based on preference. More/Less pressure. Broken in to various levels vs. brand new and slick. Etc. Which is all fine if they stay within the confines of the rules placed on them... which was done initially, but then someone tampered with it. 


Maybe it should be a league official or additional members of the referee squad that handles all ballboy duties once the team turns in the gameballs at "two hours and fifteen minutes before the game".


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Sweenz said:


> I figured it was done so that the teams got to play with the balls in certain conditions based on preference. More/Less pressure. Broken in to various levels vs. brand new and slick. Etc. Which is all fine if they stay within the confines of the rules placed on them... which was done initially, but then someone tampered with it.
> 
> 
> Maybe it should be a league official or additional members of the referee squad that handles all ballboy duties once the team turns in the gameballs at "two hours and fifteen minutes before the game".


that's what's crazy about it, there is a range of pressure that's acceptable. if tom brady wanted his balls at the lower end of the acceptable range then they can do that for every game. but they had 11 out of 12 balls way under the limit.

maybe someone messed up deflating them to the (legal) level where tom brady likes it. i would laugh pretty hard if it were all just the result of a mistake by some equipment manager.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

so how does everyone think the pats offense fares against this defense?


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Ok I've read further into the rules, but it does state that the refs are responsible for them up until right before the start of the game. There are 8 kicking balls supplied straight from wilson. It also states that if the ref should find something wrong with a ball they can request a ball from the opposite side and he must report it to the commissioner. I am not trying to defend the Pats I was actually rooting for the Colts. I am of the crowd that thinks the media just likes to overblow things.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Sweenz said:


> If found out that someone high up in the organization did it, the punishment needs to be stiff enough where people won't want to risk getting caught doing it(or anything similar) ever again in the future. When the risk is less than the reward, there will always be people ready to do it. Obviously a first round draft pick isn't enough if this turns out to be true.


Because that worked so well for Goodell in the Adrian Peterson & Ray Rice situations, especially the latter


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> that's what's crazy about it, there is a range of pressure that's acceptable. if tom brady wanted his balls at the lower end of the acceptable range then they can do that for every game. but they had 11 out of 12 balls way under the limit.
> 
> maybe someone messed up deflating them to the (legal) level where tom brady likes it. i would laugh pretty hard if it were all just the result of a mistake by some equipment manager.




Noone should have changed anything with them after they had been checked pre-game. They should have set the level to where they wanted before that inspection. ANY adjustment to it after that is not supposed to happen.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Notorious said:


> Because that worked so well for Goodell in the Adrian Peterson &* Ray Rice* situations, especially the latter




1) Those were not cheating situations. So a different beast than potentially game changing ones. 


2) Even if you are looking at punishment that fit the crime... they thought 2 games for rice was enough and the world exploded in outrage. I think NFL are much closer to how they should punish for these type things than before.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Sweenz said:


> Noone should have changed anything with them after they had been checked pre-game. They should have set the level to where they wanted before that inspection. ANY adjustment to it after that is not supposed to happen.


i'm saying maybe they messed it up inflating the balls to whatever level of psi before the inspection and there was a slow leak or something. so they were fine at inspection but not at gametime. 

but really that's just speculation we all know darth bill crushed the balls with the dark side


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

LUCK said:


> so how does everyone think the pats offense fares against this defense?



All the drama aside. I can't wait. Patriots are really good at mixing things up to get the matchups they want. Where seattle is so good on defense there may not be any good matchups that NE can exploit.


I think seattle can shut it down if they are healthy. But may all come down to the run game.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> i'm saying maybe they messed it up inflating the balls to whatever level of psi before the inspection and there was a slow leak or something. so they were fine at inspection but not at gametime.
> 
> but really that's just speculation we all know darth bill crushed the balls with the dark side




Sounds like a reach. 11 of the 12 being done that way. 


And I can't tell if they were also deflated after the game or not. Officials fixed it at half, and they rechecked them after the game, but espn isn't stating the were "ok" or "also deflated" then.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Sweenz said:


> 1) Those were not cheating situations. So a different beast than potentially game changing ones.
> 
> 
> 2) Even if you are looking at punishment that fit the crime... they thought 2 games for rice was enough and the world exploded in outrage. I think NFL are much closer to how they should punish for these type things than before.


And who's to say they don't just give the Pats a fine and the world doesn't explode in outrage again?

Just judging from what I've seen from people online since the news broke, you've got people saying Belichick and/or Brady should be suspended for the SB, Belichick should be suspended for the entire 2015 season, Belichick should be fired, they should lose multiple 1st round picks, the NFL should replay the AFC title game, yada yada

If the Pats get an extremely harsh punishment, then I think any team that follows should get one too. That goes for Rodgers and his love for overinflated balls (No pun intended) or like during a game back in November between the Panthers & Vikings who were both caught heating up footballs to increase the pressure in them, but of course since no one cares about them, they merely got a slap on the wrist and there wasn't a single headline on ESPN.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Notorious said:


> And who's to say they don't just give the Pats a fine and the world doesn't explode in outrage again?
> 
> .



I'm not. Nor did I say they would. So not sure your point. 


What I did say was what they NEED to do is punish in such a manner that they never do it again, and that a single 1st round draft pick apparently wasn't enough.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

you can fuck right off comparing any regular season game to the AFC championship, noto. ut


All the punishment ideas being thrown out sound fare to everyone but Pat fans. You know why there would be outrage? Because this is classic Pats and them getting favoured by the league would be quite evident if the punishment isn't huge. You love to talk about how all the "conspiracy theories" are laughable because the Pats are clearly not favoured by anyone, well this punishment will show quite well how much they're actually favoured.

That being said I don't want it to impact the Superbowl, although it'd be great if they had to play with balls 6 pounds too heavy, but Bill's punishment should be massive. He's a cocky fuck that thinks he can get away with cheating and actually does cheat. He likes to bend and take advantage of the rules as much as possible, and that's fine as long as it stays within the rules like the offensive line shit they've doing, but once you start breaking rules repeatedly then it's time they kick you out. He has no place in the league for cheating during a critical playoff game


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

worth noting that esiason, gannon, beurline and a bunch of other pundits are calling this a joke and that everybody does it. 

dwayne allen btw



> @NFLonFOX not a story. They could have played with soap for balls and beat us. Simply the better team. We have to continue to build! #BTM


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

man, every team does it eh?



how many of the colts footballs weren't up to standard? i'll wait, champ.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Sweenz said:


> I'm not. Nor did I say they would. So not sure your point.
> 
> 
> What I did say was what they NEED to do is punish in such a manner that they never do it again, and that a single 1st round draft pick apparently wasn't enough.


How is it fair to give them a harsher punishment than they would give any other team? It's not like the Pats have gotten in trouble for messing with balls before and are repeat offenders. And no Spygate has absolutely nothing to do with this.

If you feel that's a worthy punishment that's fine, all I'm saying is EVERY team should get that punishment. Not just give the Pats something harsh to "teach them a lesson" and anyone else gets a slap on the wrist. If the Pats should lose multiple 1st round picks for this, then if the Vikings are playing a November game outside and they're caught heating balls, then they should lose multiple 1st round picks too. All I'm saying is it's not fair to penalize a team more just because their story got more publicity.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

how does spygate not have anything to do with it? same coach found cheating once again.


that makes him a repeat offender.


that means he should get a bigger punishment than the first time. :drake1


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

This is a quote from Terry Bradshaw's book



> Most fans don’t know it, but before the game we would doctor the footballs that would be used. Until the season of 2000 it was up to the home team to provide twenty-four game balls to the officials for each game. A brand-new NFL football straight from the factory is not easy to throw or catch. It’s rock hard and very slippery. So in the privacy of the locker room before the game, players would take the footballs and rub them and scrub them to remove the glaze, or deflate them, then pump them up with air real big to stretch the leather. On some teams the kickers would put them through a cycle in the dryer. Some teams did this, but naturally not the Steelers, because we were righteous folk who would never stretch the rules, and when these other teams—not the Steelers—were finished, they would put them back in the plastic wrapping and right back in the box. Some teams—who were not the Steelers—after the officials had checked and approved the game balls, would let out a couple of pound of air to make it easier for the quarterback to grip it. A little less air would make the ball spongier. It was what might be called a perceived advantage-both teams played with the same ball.


Sounds to me like this is something that's common in the NFL, the Patriots were just the idiots who got caught.

I think they should get whatever the appropriate punishment is. Not give them a harsher penalty than other what teams should get just because their story got more publicity.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

None of these guys are claiming to be working around the system to put the ball into an unacceptable state. Even Brad Johnson's thing was scuffing up the balls so they weren't slick, not removing/adding air/weight. Even after his supposed alterations, they were still acceptable under the rules.


Even if you do believe it... "lots of people does it" is not a good reason to do it and to excuse it. To borrow noto's line of thinking "lots of NFL players commit domestic violence", guess that should be ok too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LUCK said:


> how does spygate not have anything to do with it? same coach found cheating once again.
> 
> 
> that makes him a repeat offender.
> ...


So using your logic, if Michael Vick gets arrested for beating his wife, he should get a harsher penalty than what the others got because he went to jail in 2007 for dogfighting.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Notorious said:


> How is it fair to give them a harsher punishment than they would give any other team? It's not like the Pats have gotten in trouble for messing with balls before and are repeat offenders. And no Spygate has absolutely nothing to do with this.
> 
> If you feel that's a worthy punishment that's fine, all I'm saying is EVERY team should get that punishment. Not just give the Pats something harsh to "teach them a lesson" and anyone else gets a slap on the wrist. If the Pats should lose multiple 1st round picks for this, then if the Vikings are playing a November game outside and they're caught heating balls, then they should lose multiple 1st round picks too. All I'm saying is it's not fair to penalize a team more just because their story got more publicity.




Repeat offender. That's how punishment is done nearly everywhere. You get punished for doing something... do it again... you get punished much harsher. 


And on EVERY teams 2nd offense, yes, those teams should get a harsher punishment than a 1st rounder.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Sweenz said:


> None of these guys are claiming to be working around the system to put the ball into an unacceptable state. Even Brad Johnson's thing was scuffing up the balls so they weren't slick, not removing/adding air/weight. Even after his supposed alterations, they were still acceptable under the rules.
> 
> 
> Even if you do believe it... "lots of people does it" is not a good reason to do it and to excuse it. To borrow noto's line of thinking "lots of NFL players commit domestic violence", guess that should be ok too.


Where did I say what the Pats did was ok? It wasn't ok, it was stupid and unnecessary. All I'm saying is they shouldn't get a harsher penalty than any other team would get just because their story got more publicity.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^you just posted an quote from a guy making it sound like what they did was okay. we all know what you're doing. you guys are as bad as your team. "it's all cool, we can cheat, everyone else does it as well."

:aryalol


i really home the pats get the biggest punishment possible in the nfl and bill gets banned from coaching because pat fans want to defend this shit.


"it's common, everyone does it"


HOW MANY OF THE COLTS BALLS WEREN'T UP TO STANDARD? if the answer is ZERO then it doesn't matter who else does it because the team you were playing didn't tamper with their balls.


i should be allowed to flame patriot fans for being a bunch of you know whats, defending their team from cheating when the team they face didn't.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LUCK said:


> you can fuck right off comparing any regular season game to the AFC championship, noto. ut
> 
> 
> All the punishment ideas being thrown out sound fare to everyone but Pat fans. You know why there would be outrage? Because this is classic Pats and them getting favoured by the league would be quite evident if the punishment isn't huge. You love to talk about how all the "conspiracy theories" are laughable because the Pats are clearly not favoured by anyone, well this punishment will show quite well how much they're actually favoured.
> ...


Yes the Pats fans are biased, but the guy who has a "Fuck the Patriots" sig and just a few months ago was in here spouting that the NFL had a conspiracy to give the Patriots home games against Peyton Manning is 100% unbiased.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^that wasn't me, someone else posted the peyton thing and i looked at it and agreed with what i saw because i didnt know how scheduling worked exactly. it's not like i kept going with that conspiracy.

and we'll see if the league actually favours the pats with what they for a punishment. 



Notorious said:


> So using your logic, if Michael Vick gets arrested for beating his wife, he should get a harsher penalty than what the others got because he went to jail in 2007 for dogfighting.


he'd be banned from the league. he was told he was on a tighter leash than other players because of his past crimes, so ya, he'd get a bigger punishment than what others would get because he has HISTORY.

just like the patriots.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Notorious said:


> This is a quote from Terry Bradshaw's book
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nowhere in that did they state that the footballs didn't meet the requirements before (or during) the game. That's what teams do now to get footballs ready for gameday, that's no secret. 


Breaking in the ball before the game /= deflating it below acceptable levels during the game.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

let's just enjoy the humor that has come out of this


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious said:


> Yes the Pats fans are biased, but the guy who has a "Fuck the Patriots" sig and just a few months ago was in here spouting that the NFL had a conspiracy to give the Patriots home games against Peyton Manning is 100% unbiased.


so all the other fans are completely biased too. ut


colts fans know we lost that game. players know we lost that game. this has nothing to do with the game. this has something to do with the pats being poor sportsmen and being punished heavily for again trying to cheat to gain an unfair advantage against their opponent, this time coming in a championship game.

you can twist it any way you like, but the fact this happened in the AFC title game does make it a lot bigger and more meaningful than if it happened in a november regular season game.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Notorious said:


> So using your logic, if Michael Vick gets arrested for beating his wife, he should get a harsher penalty than what the others got because he went to jail in 2007 for dogfighting.




Yes, absolutely he would.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I wonder if the rules for players and teams are different.

Because when Ndamukong Suh got in trouble for the shit with Rodgers a month back he wasn't considered a repeat offender because he hadn't gotten in trouble in 2 years. Spygate happened 8 years ago.

Idk if it will play a part, if it says in the CBA that it does then that sucks but oh well. Messing with the balls stupid, not like we needed that to beat the Colts.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LUCK said:


> so all the other fans are completely biased too. ut
> 
> 
> colts fans know we lost that game. players know we lost that game. this has nothing to do with the game. *this has something to do with the pats being poor sportsmen *and being punished heavily for again trying to cheat to gain an unfair advantage against their opponent, this time coming in a championship game.
> ...


Expect integrity in a game where 250 pound men bash each other's brains in, brehs :drake1


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

LUCK said:


> how is it unfortunate? no one made them cheat, no one told them to cheat, and no one is making them do it in championship games. the fact they'd do it in the AFC championship game shows how big of little shits they actually are.
> 
> 
> before people go on to say "maybe the main staff/players didnt know about this", our linebacker, jackson, figured it out after touching the ball just once. our equipment manager figured it out right away. everyone on their sideline knew what the fuck was going on as it wasn't hard to tell a 2 pound difference for a ball you've held and played with your entire life.
> ...



I mean this situation is unfortunate mainly because instead of shaping up to have a great game with an interesting matchup, now the focus is on deflated balls, and instead of analyzation of matchups, this is what will dominate up until the SB and if the Pats win bet your ass everyone will be screaming for an asterisk. The Colts got outpalyed and got their ass handed to them by the second half plain and simple and much of that due to being unable to bring down Blount. Besides that, tampering with game balls is nothing new whatsoever, hell the Vikes got caught for tampering with the gameballs too, but of course, that organization has been void of success since 09 and aren't the polarizing, prominent organization the Pats are, so there was no "gate". Heck, hours ago Matt Leinart tweeted "Every team tampers with the footballs. Ask any Qb In the league, this is ridiculous!!"


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I mean this situation is unfortunate mainly because instead of shaping up to have a great game with an interesting matchup, now the focus is on deflated balls, and instead of analyzation of matchups, *this is what will dominate up until the SB and if the Pats win bet your ass everyone will be screaming for an asterisk. *The Colts got outpalyed and got their ass handed to them by the second half plain and simple and much of that due to being unable to bring down Blount. Besides that, tampering with game balls is nothing new whatsoever, hell the Vikes got caught for tampering with the gameballs too, but of course, that organization has been void of success since 09 and aren't the polarizing, prominent organization the Pats are, so there was no "gate". Heck, hours ago Matt Leinart tweeted "Every team tampers with the footballs. Ask any Qb In the league, this is ridiculous!!"


Who gives a fuck :drake1

I'll let the bitter fans give us every asterisk in the world as Brady hoists the Lombardi in the air :drose


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

"Wait for it................"Everybody does it!!!!" - Pats Fans Everywhere"


^quoted for the truth.


you guys give reasons for all the "bitter" fans to hate you pretty much every week, and little has to do with your success.


and if seattle whoops your ass then we'll all know the pats just didn't belong and couldn't keep up when the game was played within the actual rules. :drose


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

LUCK said:


> "Wait for it................"Everybody does it!!!!" - Pats Fans Everywhere"
> 
> 
> ^quoted for the truth.
> ...


we already knew that thanks to the giants' defensive line in 2008

and 2012


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

can someone tell me how a GOAT qb needs deflated balls to throw better? i dont think GOAT qbs need that, maybe im wrong.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LUCK said:


> "Wait for it................"Everybody does it!!!!" - Pats Fans Everywhere"
> 
> 
> ^quoted for the truth.
> ...


And I hope they give them even more reasons. Keep the crying coming :drose


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Was really looking forward to this match up in the SB but it's been ruined before it started.

i wanted a competitive game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious said:


> And I hope they give them even more reasons. Keep the crying coming :drose


you better hope you win this game because otherwise your tears will be the one that get laughed at. :ti


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

LUCK said:


> and if seattle whoops your ass then we'll all know the pats just didn't belong and couldn't keep up when the game was played within the actual rules. :drose


who belongs then? your team? :ti


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LUCK said:


> you better hope you win this game because otherwise your tears will be the one that get laughed at. :ti


If the Patriots lose the last thing I will be worried about is getting laughed at by bitter Indianapolis Colt and Buffalo Bill fans


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Notorious said:


> If the Patriots lose the last thing I will be worried about is getting laughed at by bitter Indianapolis Colt and Buffalo Bill fans


true, getting laughed at by every fan of every other team in the league is a bigger concern just bills and colts fans.

but it shouldn't be too bad if it ends up happening, you've already gone through it the last two times the pats were here.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

That Tom Brady interview on The Dennis & Callahan show (A boston area station) is so funny to listen to now. 




Spoiler: interview



Host: Some reports post that you were deflating balls, you heard that yet?


TB: No, I haven't.


Would you care to tell me if you were deflating balls? *Laughter from TB and both hosts*


TB: I have no idea.


You know that they say that the acceptable level is 12.5 to 13.5, but if they deflate it more you can grip the ball better. Did you get the sense that you could grip the ball better than the colts last night? *Laughter from TB and both hosts* Would you care to weigh in on that?


TB: I think I've heard it all at this point. Oh God.


We were trying to figure out who's job it was to take the air out of the ball. I'm pretty sure its Bob Kraft's


TB: Its nobodies. 


Its not Jon Kraft's?


TB: No, that's ridiculous.


... Jokes about Colts going to superbowl instead


TB: I don't even respond to stuff like this.




I like that he was supposedly unaware that this happened, that he found this out on a radio station. 


And was somehow unaware that someone out there was deflating the ball to a more preferable level that Tom likes. He's talked to someone internal about where he likes the ball to be at some point or this would have never happened. Even if the deflating was done without his knowledge, he would of known it was done after the fact.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

deepelemblues said:


> true, getting laughed at by every fan of every other team in the league is a bigger concern just bills and colts fans.
> 
> but it shouldn't be too bad if it ends up happening, you've already gone through it the last two times the pats were here.


Yep. And we'd still have more Super Bowl wins and appearances in the last 15 years than any of the teams laughing at us. So life would still be kinda good :draper2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

the way pats fans justify their arrogance after not winning a super bowl for 10(!) years and literally getting manhandled like children both times against the giants never fails to amuse.

it's 2015 not 2005 gentlemen.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Sweenz said:


> That Tom Brady interview on The Dennis & Callahan show (A boston area station) is so funny to listen to now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol.. and the same radio station today is saying they believe Brady lied to them and that this has happened multiple times in the past.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

deepelemblues said:


> the way pats fans justify their arrogance after not winning a super bowl for 10(!) years and literally getting manhandled like children both times against the giants never fails to amuse.
> 
> it's 2015 not 2005 gentlemen.


Yep, the Pats haven't won a title in 10 years and yet still get grown men like you crying like bitches over everything they do


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

mrmr should talk more shit. his team has more championships than most of ours too.


:ti


i think it's funny noto thinks it's just certain fanbases that find the pats laughable, it's everyone brah.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

the pats went from being maybe the greatest playoff team in NFL history to being maybe the greatest regular season team in NFL history. 

this is a transition that new england fans somehow think is reason to believe they're better than everyone else :ti


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm aware it's everyone. I just chose to only name a couple.

I don't care, I'm sure the Pats don't care, and I'm sure other Pat fans don't care. And I'm sure you wouldn't care either if it was your team. Which I know the odds of that are very high considering you are a proud Laker fan.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i bring up the fact the kings got fucked out of the WCF and probably out of a championship, the difference is it wasn't our guys fucking them intentionally. :kobe10


im quite a big fan of integrity, it's not my problem your team has none. :draper2


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

If you're concerned about other sports fan making fun of your team, you should re-think your life. But then again sports fans are psychotic. :stephenA3

I'm from Boston but can't stand the Patriots, but I'm not all that concerned about this newest scandal. Their not the first team to cheat and won't be the last, but I will say they need to work a little harder on covering it up. They get busted way to easily.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LUCK said:


> i bring up the fact the kings got fucked out of the WCF and probably out of a championship, the difference is it wasn't our guys fucking them intentionally. :kobe10
> 
> 
> im quite a big fan of integrity, it's not my problem your team has none. :draper2


Oh ok, so if it the Pats were "innocent" and it was the refs instead conspiring to help them you would hate them less. That's nice to know :lelbron


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i hate them because of what you did to us sunday, not because they're filthy cheaters that have no integrity or class. that's just another thing to hate and laugh at tho.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

I like how some "fans" on this forum bitch more than the actually players that played in the game. Take some advice from your *Tight End* and get over it. You should be more concerned with getting a Running Back and maybe some help on the D line.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm far from a Pats fan and Pack all the way (though i recognize Brady's greatness). I just want to enjoy the SB build and a decent game without media bitching, and now over this nonsense, that will probably be impossible.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Pats used the correct ref approved balls in the 2nd half. They were the correct psi.

http://m.weei.com/sports/boston/this-just-in/21901571/source-pats-switched-backup-balls-2nd-half

So take away NE's first half points and they still win 28-7.

Colts still suck and had no chance.

BTW - a lot of teams, past and present, have done this: http://blog.masslive.com/patriots/2015/01/green_bay_minnesota_tampa_bay.html

This is such a non issue.

Pats will steamroll Seattle in the SB and the tears of all our haters will be delicious.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

John DeFilippo.

Okay then.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Xander Crews said:


> I like how some "fans" on this forum bitch more than the actually players that played in the game. Take some advice from your *Tight End* and get over it. You should be more concerned with getting a Running Back and maybe some help on the D line.


"would've won anyway" is the lamest defense of cheating in the history of sports. betrays a total lack of understanding of the principles of competition and sportsmanship. i don't care what some colts tight end says and neither does the league. and that's the way it absolutely should be.

the NFL is taking note of these tweets from browner and gronk, make sure of that. we'll see how dismissive they are once the punishment gets handed out. browner is exhibit A of the hour with that tweet as to why everyone hates the pats. they even try to rub everyone's nose in their own cheating. pathetic team.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Should be removed from the league to be honest. All of them.

Seriously though such a scumbag regime. No doubt in my mind this isn't where it ends with them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i should be allowed to flame xander imo unless he can bring one up quote where i said this caused us to lose the game or actually changed the outcome.


if he can't i should be allowed to tell him what he is. :kobe8


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Irish Jet said:


> Should be removed from the league to be honest. All of them.
> 
> Seriously though such a scumbag regime. No doubt in my mind this isn't where it ends with them.


Why should the Seahawks be allowed to play since they have had like 7 players suspended for PEDs in the past 5 years? Including hypocrite shit talker Richard Sherman.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Cause those players have served their penalty. If they got caught this past sunday with them, they shouldnt.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Sad the NFL takes yet another blackeye from one of the most hated brands within the sport at that... that was already caught cheating before. Huh. Wonder if Goodell will do anything noticeable or just try to rush past it for the ratings and money.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Patriot fans are part of the reason I hate the Patriots. Your team CHEATED. Stop making up excuses. "Oh we would have won anyway!!" At least admit they cheated man. But nah, you guys pretend like it is no big deal, and then claim everyone is just a "hater" and "jealous."


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

TexasTornado said:


> Patriot fans are part of the reason I hate the Patriots. Your team CHEATED. Stop making up excuses. "Oh we would have won anyway!!" At least admit they cheated man. But nah, you guys pretend like it is no big deal, and then claim everyone is just a "hater" and "jealous."


What's sad, is this isn't a team that hasn't been caught before under the same head coach and owner. At this point, the Patriots fans should at least be pissed at their idiot head coach not being very good at not getting caught. But they'll only flock to defend the classless fool that, luckily, forever tainted his legacy to reasonable fans. 

This is like watching the people try to hand wave the steroid issue away in the MLB because the guy played for their team... look at the damage that has done to the MLB and their image.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> Sad the NFL takes yet another blackeye from one of the most hated brands within the sport at that... that was already caught cheating before. Huh. Wonder if Goodell will do anything noticeable or just try to rush past it for the ratings and money.


Spygate: provided no competitive advantage. Video taping was perfectly within the rules, NE simply failed to video tape from a designated area.

Deflate-gate: provided seemingly no advantage. NE scored 17 points in the 1st half with the under-inflated balls. They scored 28 points in the 2nd half with the properly inflated balls given to them by the refs.

I get that your team has likely been embarrassed by the Pats (they've been the class of the NFL since 2001) but you need to be a little less biased if you are to be taken seriously.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ImitationGame said:


> Spygate: provided no competitive advantage. Video taping was perfectly within the rules, NE simply failed to video tape from a designated area.
> 
> Deflate-gate: provided seemingly no advantage. NE scored 17 points in the 1st half with the under-inflated balls. They scored 28 points in the 2nd half with the properly inflated balls given to them by the refs.
> 
> I get that your team has likely been embarrassed by the Pats (they've been the class of the NFL since 2001) but you need to be a little less biased if you are to be taken seriously.


And more excuses from a Patriots fan. Guess some fanbases will go to any length for a championship. At least some of us still have too much respect for the sport to even think of defending this shit.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

TexasTornado said:


> Patriot fans are part of the reason I hate the Patriots. Your team CHEATED. Stop making up excuses. "Oh we would have won anyway!!" At least admit they cheated man. But nah, you guys pretend like it is no big deal, and then claim everyone is just a "hater" and "jealous."


Learn what the word means. Cheating implies there's a distinct advantage. We scored more points in the 2nd half with the legal balls than in the 1st half.

Air pressure inside the ball is a thing of personal preference. Aaron Rodgers said he likes to over-inflate the ball. Brady happens to like it under-inflated.

If the NFL wants uniformity, they should mandate that everyone plays with the same balls.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ImitationGame said:


> Learn what the word means. Cheating implies there's a distinct advantage. We scored more points in the 2nd half with the legal balls than in the 1st half.
> 
> Air pressure inside the ball is a thing of personal preference. Aaron Rodgers said he likes to over-inflate the ball. Brady happens to like it under-inflated.
> 
> If the NFL wants uniformity, they should mandate that everyone plays with the same balls.


They actually do mandate the range of inflation... the Patriots had 11 out of 12 that did not meet that mandate. Hence they broke the rule and that percentage of the balls involved and their record: Cheating. Nice try changing the definition though. Can't play within the defined rules either?


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

You are saying that the league punished the pats for spygate and didnt consider it cheating? :lmao

Everyone says there is an advantage to deflated balls.. stop making things up in a bad attempt to undermine their intent. Theres a reason there is an acceptable range. Patriots (or whoever did it)knew they were doing something they shouldnt by deflating the balls after they were checked. If it didnt give an advantage, it wouldnt have been done. You think someone would risk getting caught doing this over something that is only a preference of brady?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Cheating is cheating no matter how bad it or how bad it isn't. The Patriots cheated. It doesn't matter if they would have won without cheating. They still cheated.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> They actually do mandate the range of inflation... the Patriots had 11 out of 12 that did not meet that mandate. Hence they broke the rule and that percentage of the balls involved and their record: Cheating. Nice try changing the definition though. Can't play within the defined rules either?


cheat verb \ˈchēt\
: to break a rule or law usually *to gain an advantag*e at something

17 points with the under-inflated balls vs 28 points with the legal and properly inflated balls.

Where's the advantage?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

ImitationGame said:


> cheat verb \ˈchēt\
> 
> : to break a rule or law usually *to gain an advantag*e at something
> 
> ...




Don't forget to bold the word usually. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Sweenz said:


> You are saying that the league punished the pats for spygate and didnt consider it cheating? :lmao
> 
> Everyone says there is an advantage to deflated balls.. stop making things up in a bad attempt to undermine their intent. Theres a reason there is an acceptable range. Patriots (or whoever did it)knew they were doing something they shouldnt by deflating the balls after they were checked. If it didnt give an advantage, it wouldnt have been done. You think someone would risk getting caught doing this over something that is only a preference of brady?


They punished them because it was against the rules do film outside of the designated area. However, it was still perfectly legal to film signals.

HOF coach Jimmy Johnson said on national TV that many teams did the exact same thing and it provided no advantage.


----------



## salvatoreross (Dec 6, 2014)

SEATTLE


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

ImitationGame said:


> They punished them because it was against the rules do film outside of the designated area. However, it was still perfectly legal to film signals.


:lmao


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I just wish the Bears could cheat to win a game, but they're so bad at everything they'd still lose.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

pat fans exposing themselves to be as scummy as their franchise. anyone surprised? :lose


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

I want Belichick to tell the refs live on TV before the game.....










Then we proceed to wreck Seattle in the most satisfying way, leaving no doubt who the superior team is. And the world cries as the Pats hoist SB trophy #4 .


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Beast Mode should wear his Gold cleats and then retire after the game.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Zayniac said:


> Beast Mode should wear his Gold cleats and then retire after the game.


Hopefully he'd be ejected for breaking the rules.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

LUCK said:


> pat fans exposing themselves to be as scummy as their franchise. anyone surprised? :lose


To think they used to be one of the better NFL fanbases... guess Bellichik's influence bled over into the bandwag... I mean fans.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

they're not all bad, but lol @ the ones denying they cheated and acting it's irrelevant that they did.


the point goes over their head every time since they seem to think everyone is saying that it made a difference in the outcome of the game rather the fact cheating itself is fucking despicable.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

LUCK said:


> they're not all bad, but lol @ the ones denying they cheated and acting it's irrelevant that they did.
> 
> 
> the point goes over their head every time since they seem to think everyone is saying that it made a difference in the outcome of the game rather the fact cheating itself is fucking despicable.


Most posting in other forums/sites are showing a definitive slant in one direction... granted, the sensible ones are hiding their heads in shame at the antics of their idiot coach and this team. 

I just hope I don't feel this again if AC Milan gets caught match fixing...... I know how much it shames you as a fan when you really care about the team AND the integrity of the sport.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

LUCK said:


> they're not all bad, but lol @ the ones denying they cheated and acting it's irrelevant that they did.
> 
> 
> the point goes over their head every time since they seem to think everyone is saying that it made a difference in the outcome of the game rather the fact cheating itself is fucking despicable.


It's entertainment. It's not life or death. No one is being harmed by any of this. If you think the Pats are the only ones pushing the limits, then you're naive and delusional.

I get that your team has been humiliated at the hands of NE for 4 consecutive games - 3 of them being in similar fashion, which just goes to show how incompetent _your_ coaching staff is. You need something to vent about since you were sent packing last week. It's understandable. 

I'd take a coach who has a brilliant mind for the game and pushes the limits to win over one who is content with mediocrity and gets exposed by the same team in the same way every single year.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

ImitationGame said:


> Hopefully he'd be ejected for breaking the rules.


I know it's against the rules but I would love to see them throw someone as big as him out that doesn't want to leave. I guess they would just have to stop the game until he left.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ImitationGame said:


> It's entertainment. It's not life or death. No one is being harmed by any of this. If you think the Pats are the only ones pushing the limits, then you're naive and delusional.
> 
> I get that your team has been humiliated at the hands of NE for 4 consecutive games - 3 of them being in similar fashion, which just goes to show how incompetent _your_ coaching staff is. You need something to vent about since you were sent packing last week. It's understandable.
> 
> I'd take a coach who has a brilliant mind for the game and pushes the limits to win over one who is content with mediocrity and gets exposed by the same team in the same way every single year.


So to hell with the rules and do whatever it takes to win? Yeah, that isn't something to champion.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> So to hell with the rules and do whatever it takes to win? Yeah, that isn't something to champion.


I said push the limits, not blatantly break every rule. When you push the limits, your prone to breaking a rule every once in a while. That comes with the territory.

You don't make 9 conference championship games in 14 years, make it to 6 SBs in 14 years, and win 3 of them, by not pushing the limits. Gotta take the good with the bad. So far, I'd say the good has far outweighed the bad for us Pats fans.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ImitationGame said:


> I said push the limits, not blatantly break every rule. When you push the limits, your prone to breaking a rule every once in a while. That comes with the territory.
> 
> You don't make 9 conference championship games in 13 years, make it to 5 SBs in 13 years, and win 3 of them, by not pushing the limits. Gotta take the good with the bad. So far, I'd say the good has far outweighed the bad for us Pats fans.


Meaning "hey we won! NANANANANA BOO BOO SUCK IT HATERS!!!111!!"? It's amazing fans like this actually exist.... a tainted victory is meaningless. Really must be desperate to try and make it virtuous.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Instead of traditionally going through the tunnel, why not somehow build an entrance ramp to the field and have Roger Goodell come out in a motorcycle followed by the nwo theme without quotes and then have Robert Kraft with a five oclock shadow lead in strumming an air guitar with a shit eating grin while Tom Brady sneaks with the Scott Hall creeping in walk and and hooded Bill Belichick stoic as always slow walk in while behind them is the rest of the "nwo" in the rest of the Patriots. If the Patriots win, Bellichick or Brady can spraypaint the Lombardi Trophy with "Pats" or "NEP" (NE Patriots) or something. 

The way this is shaping out, the Patriots while before very polarizing have pretty much turned heel in public opinion, while following the collapse of my Packers allowing a freakish comeback of the Seahawks, the Seahawks (or at least Lynch/Wilson) are pretty strong babyfaces right now. Shapes up kind of like the NWO vs WCW, especially when alot of people are acting like/actually believe the Patriots act independently of their surroundings ala NWO. Edit: Obviously, I refer to the Hawks similarly to Sting.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Instead of traditionally going through the tunnel, why not somehow build an entrance ramp to the field and have Roger Goodell come out in a motorcycle followed by the nwo theme without quotes and then have Robert Kraft with a five oclock shadow lead in strumming an air guitar with a shit eating grin while Tom Brady sneaks with the Scott Hall creeping in walk and and hooded Bill Belichick stoic as always slow walk in while behind them is the rest of the "nwo" in the rest of the Patriots. If the Patriots win, Bellichick or Brady can spraypaint the Lombardi Trophy with "Pats" or "NEP" (NE Patriots) or something.
> 
> The way this is shaping out, the Patriots while before very polarizing have pretty much turned heel in public opinion, while following the collapse of my Packers allowing a freakish comeback of the Seahawks, the Seahawks (or at least Lynch/Wilson) are pretty strong babyfaces right now. Shapes up kind of like the NWO vs WCW, especially when alot of people are acting like/actually believe the Patriots act independently of their surroundings ala NWO. Edit: Obviously, I refer to the Hawks similarly to Sting.


I agree. The Pats will be the definite heels in this game. I embrace that role for them. It'll be fun.

Bring on the haters.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

ImitationGame said:


> It's entertainment. It's not life or death. No one is being harmed by any of this. If you think the Pats are the only ones pushing the limits, then you're naive and delusional.
> 
> I get that your team has been humiliated at the hands of NE for 4 consecutive games - 3 of them being in similar fashion, which just goes to show how incompetent _your_ coaching staff is. You need something to vent about since you were sent packing last week. It's understandable.
> 
> I'd take a coach who has a brilliant mind for the game and pushes the limits to win over one who is content with mediocrity and gets exposed by the same team in the same way every single year.


it's going to be just as entertaining when brady retires, your team goes to shit like it was before brady/bill, and all you pat "fans" jump off the bandwagon you love so much.

anyone that says philly fans or any other fanbase is as bad as the pats fanbase is delusional. :ti


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

LUCK said:


> it's going to be just as entertaining when brady retires, your team goes to shit like it was before brady/bill, and all you pat "fans" jump off the bandwagon you love so much.
> 
> anyone that says philly fans or any other fanbase is as bad as the pats fanbase is delusional. :ti


I wouldn't bet on that. Jimmy Garoppolo has a ton of upside, and he is under the tutelage of the greatest QB and coach of all-time. Plus, we have a lot of very good young talent. 

As a Colts fan, you should know all about Jamie Collins and what a bad bad man he is.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

greatest qb of all time? are you serious? :ti


since when do GOATs need deflated balls to throw better? i think it's time to come to grips with reality and realize that Brady is washed, he knows he's washed, and the team knows he's :washed


there's a reason the balls were deflated, they knew Brady wasn't good enough to play without the extra help.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

My thoughts are that it's all about the intention. Whether or not the deflated balls make a significant difference is up for debate. It's the fact that the Pats felt they needed the extra advantage and went through with it is what I'm upset about. 

As for the washed up comments, it looks like trash talk between rivals of 2 teams, won't even comment inkman


also we still don't know if BB had anything to do with it. From what I'm reading the QB controls this just as much as anyone. Maybe Brady told the ball boy to do this? We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Brady is not only a system QB. It turns out the system is actually rigged. 

He should retire in shame and forfeit his rings. Fraud. To think he still couldn't beat Eli. The shame. 

At least when Peyton chokes he does it honestly.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

LUCK said:


> greatest qb of all time? are you serious? :ti
> 
> 
> since when do GOATs need deflated balls to throw better? i think it's time to come to grips with reality and realize that Brady is washed, he knows he's washed, and the team knows he's :washed
> ...


That's why he and the team played better in the 2nd half with properly inflated balls, right?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^oh you mean after the first half when they built the lead with deflated balls, when it was raining harder, and the weather was worse? oh okay, maybe your shit tier backup qb won't need deflated balls to throw in the rain. 


Peyton needs to be more like Brady. I'm sure if he cheated half as much as Brady did he'd have more rings by now.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

LUCK said:


> ^oh you mean after the first half when they built the lead with deflated balls, when it was raining harder, and the weather was worse? oh okay, maybe your shit tier backup qb won't need deflated balls to throw in the rain.
> 
> 
> Peyton needs to be more like Brady. I'm sure if he cheated half as much as Brady did he'd have more rings by now.


Throwing the ball in the rain is more difficult, kiddo. Brady played better in the 2nd half and he was throwing properly inflated balls _in the rain_. Therefore your silly claim that he needs under-inflated balls to perform well is just that....silly.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

GitRekt said:


> My thoughts are that it's all about the intention. Whether or not the deflated balls make a significant difference is up for debate. It's the fact that the Pats felt they needed the extra advantage and went through with it is what I'm upset about.
> 
> As for the washed up comments, it looks like trash talk between rivals of 2 teams, won't even comment inkman
> 
> ...


I think Bellichik would still be in the know here... this just happens to really drag Brady into the mess and suddenly his legacy is going to be a little shakier. That is why cheating is just stupid... why ruin everything you've ever done with stuff like this?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Brady knew. lets not pretend that jackson didn't figure out the balls had less weight in them after catching and holding the ball for a couple of seconds.

brady has thrown balls for over a decade, he'd immediately know the difference. whether it was his idea or not is up for debate, but i recall the media really talking up about how brady/bill go back and fourth with ideas all the time. :brady


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> I think Bellichik would still be in the know here... this just happens to really drag Brady into the mess and suddenly his legacy is going to be a little shakier. That is why cheating is just stupid... why ruin everything you've ever done with stuff like this?


Culpability has not been determined yet. No one's legacy is in question, regardless of how some people may want it to be. 

However, if you want to call Brady's legacy into question, do so with Aaron Rodgers as well. Or the entire Tampa Bay Buccaneers team who doctored their balls during their Super Bowl XXXVII victory.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

this place is too bias for a reasonable football convo, might as well be twitter. 

either brady is a choker, system qb, cheater that is overrated 

or

brady and the pats did nothing wrong and they were better w the regulation balls


the truth is that brady is one of the best ever. easily top 3-4. but the pats fucked up here, and they should be punished for it. mostly everyone is saying draft picks, and i agree. if bb gets suspended too, then so be it tbh.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

GitRekt said:


> but the pats fucked up here, and they should be punished for it.


Some of us actually prefer to wait for actual evidence of culpability before nailing them to the cross.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^this guy is a perfect example of what i talk about below. apparently 11 of 12 balls being deflated isn't enough evidence, we all know what went down.

i was pretty reasonable at first when i said that the pats deserved a harsh punishment and that it didn't change the result of the game. i still think it didn't help the pats win, but that doesn't change their intent nor the fact it happened.


my attitude changed when your fellow pat fans came in here and decided to act as if you guys did nothing wrong.

that cheating is fine if it doesn't make a difference in the game.

that the most unfortunate part about this is how it affects the legacies of the people that cheated in the first place.


if you want a civil, normal conversation then both parties need to be rational. the moment you start being biased then i'll just troll/be biased myself because i really do hate the pats and their fans and how fucking obnoxious and arrogant they are about these things.

you can go anywhere on social media right now and see pat fans doing exactly what most of them doing here: deflecting blame, pretending it didn't actually happen, bringing up others cheating, etc etc. the majority don't want to admit that their team fucked up, that bill is indeed a scummy fuck(yes this is very much true), and that it's a goddamn that their team just ruined both the superbowl and a game they dominated by doing something beyond unnecessary, which is cheating in a game they would have likely won anyways.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

ImitationGame said:


> Some of us actually prefer to wait for actual evidence of culpability before nailing them to the cross.


If it gets disproven, then sure. But right now I'd be surprised if it did. I've been reading about this since the report came out. I've read comments from former players, qb's, coaches. some think it's bs and has little to do with the outcome. others feel cheated like bettis. qbs like leinart said all qbs do it. former sb champ qb brad johnson apparently bribed ball boys to alter balls for the raiders sb. idk man. the way i feel is that this is being blown up so much because it's the patriots. but it's still no excuse. they know how it is. they know everyone is watching them closely. frankly, i don't think it's a big deal, but it's the fact that they went through with something after spygate that has me pissed. they shouldn't have done it.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

GitRekt said:


> If it gets disproven, then sure. But right now I'd be surprised if it did. I've been reading about this since the report came out. I've read comments from former players, qb's, coaches. some think it's bs and has little to do with the outcome. others feel cheated like bettis. qbs like leinart said all qbs do it. former sb champ qb brad johnson apparently bribed ball boys to alter balls for the raiders sb. idk man. the way i feel is that this is being blown up so much because it's the patriots. but it's still no excuse. they know how it is. they know everyone is watching them closely. frankly, i don't think it's a big deal, but it's the fact that they went through with something after spygate that has me pissed. they shouldn't have done it.


Again, it hasn't been proven that they were responsible for the under-inflation yet. And like you said, others were doing it as well. Indy was just sick and tired of being humiliated by NE so they turned into whistle blowers. 

They're little pussies on and off the field.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LUCK said:


> ^this guy is a perfect example of what i talk about below. apparently 11 of 12 balls being deflated isn't enough evidence, we all know what went down.
> 
> i was pretty reasonable at first when i said that the pats deserved a harsh punishment and that it didn't change the result of the game. i still think it didn't help the pats win, but that doesn't change their intent nor the fact it happened.
> 
> ...


fair enough. this whole thing has killed the sb feel for me. i obviously am still excited for it, but win or lose ppl will be killing the patriots. it's a shame because this is such a good matchup, and both teams imo were the 2 best teams for most of the season. we won't hear about revis v sherman or brady v wilson. it'll just be about footballs and the patriots punishment. it's their own fault, even if other teams do this as well.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

ImitationGame said:


> Again, it hasn't been proven that they were responsible for the under-inflation yet. And like you said, others were doing it as well. Indy was just sick and tired of being humiliated by NE so they turned into whistle blowers.
> 
> They're little pussies on and off the field.


dude, reports are coming out that the colts suspected this in their match earlier this year. 

this isn't the first time. that's the worrisome part.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

ImitationGame said:


> Again, it hasn't been proven that they were responsible for the under-inflation yet. And like you said, others were doing it as well. *Indy was just sick and tired of being humiliated by NE so they turned into whistle blowers.
> 
> They're little pussies on and off the field.*



:aryalol


this is the guy you want me to have a rational conversation with, getrikt. 


when you're caught cheating and the first thing you do is bring up examples of others cheating, then you just know you fucked up and are trying to excuse your pathetic actions, which is exactly what they were.

being a "pussy" is being so afraid of what might happen in a game that you feel the need to give yourself an advantage by breaking a rule before the game even starts. it wasn't in the heat of the moment, it wasn't because of what was happening in the game or situation, it was pre-mediated and planned. that's sad.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

LUCK said:


> this is the guy you want me to have a rational conversation with, getrikt.
> 
> 
> when you're caught cheating and the first thing you do is bring up examples of others cheating, then you just know you fucked up and are trying to excuse your pathetic actions, which is exactly what they were.
> ...


It's not an excuse. It's a fact that other teams do it. If the NFL wants to permanently rectify this situation, have the officials keep the balls in a secure location where no one from either team has access to them and mandate that each team uses the same balls.

Pretty simple solution.

"Pussy" is being run over by the same team for the 3rd consecutive game, being dominated in the trenches, out hit, out muscled, etc. That perfectly describes Indy. They turn into bitches when they play NE.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LUCK said:


> [quote*=ImitationGame;44279377]Again, it hasn't been proven that they were responsible for the under-inflation yet. And like you said, others were doing it as well. Indy was just sick and tired of being humiliated by NE so they turned into whistle blowers.
> 
> They're little pussies on and off the field.*



:aryalol


this is the guy you want me to have a rational conversation with, getrikt. 


when you're caught cheating and the first thing you do is bring up examples of others cheating, then you just know you fucked up and are trying to excuse your pathetic actions, which is exactly what they were.

being a "pussy" is being so afraid of what might happen in a game that you feel the need to give yourself an advantage by breaking a rule before the game even starts. it wasn't in the heat of the moment, it wasn't because of what was happening in the game or situation, it was pre-mediated and planned. that's sad.[/QUOTE]

I agree with you. Regardless if others have done it, it's still cheating. I still don't think it makes a big difference, but the fact that they did go through with it was wrong. They should be penalized for it. To the people like *inset twitter handle here* who say NE should be DQ'd from the SB I think are tards, but if they took away a 1st and suspended whoever ends up being responsible then sure.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I heard Vince Wilfork pulled a drunk chick from her car. I hate that he's on the Patriots because I love him so damn much. 

Resume the ballz talk


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Joel Anthony said:


> I heard Vince Wilfork pulled a drunk chick from her car. I hate that he's on the Patriots because I love him so damn much.
> 
> Resume the ballz talk


Was her car accident caused by a deflated tire?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Gronk and Wilfork are 2 of the most likable players in the league imo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i really hope this imitation guy is here for years to come when brady is gone and luck is steamrolling the non-playoff bound patriots every fucking year and see who the pussies are then. this kid is delusional. :drake1


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

LUCK said:


> i really hope this imitation guy is here for years to come when brady is gone and luck is steamrolling the non-playoff bound patriots every fucking year and see who the pussies are then. this kid is delusional. :drake1


Luck is another playoff choker. That makes him the perfect replacement for Forehead Manning.

I'm not going to sweat playing him in the playoffs.


----------



## NatsuMaki (Jan 19, 2015)

They should just give the Colts a rematch so we can watch them lose by 50 this time.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

LUCK said:


> Brady knew. lets not pretend that jackson didn't figure out the balls had less weight in them after catching and holding the ball for a couple of seconds.
> 
> brady has thrown balls for over a decade, he'd immediately know the difference. whether it was his idea or not is up for debate, but i recall the media really talking up about how brady/bill go back and fourth with ideas all the time. :brady


A football weighs 14.5 ounces, discounting air. At 13 psi, the air inside the ball weighs about one-third of an ounce, or about the weight of two sheets of paper. At 11 psi, the air weighs about one-fourth of an ounce. No one could tell the difference in the actual weight of the ball. Its a .08 ounce difference.

I find this similar to pine tar and pitchers. Pretty much everyone came out after the sox/yankees stuff and said they did it even though its against the rules, just don't be so stupid about it. If the pats had their balls checked by refs and then deflated them, draft picks and fines. If the pats had their balls checked at 11 psi and the refs fucked up, why blame the pats? This whole thing is so blown out of proportion simply because its the Pats. Every team has rule benders and cheaters, former and current, on them and if you are going to get outraged, at least be level across the board on your outrage. If you think this should forfeit the pats from the super bowl, you are an idiot.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

ImitationGame said:


> I wouldn't bet on that. Jimmy Garoppolo has a ton of upside, and he is under the tutelage of the greatest QB and coach of all-time.


..cassel...hoyer...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*SUPER BOWL: NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS vs SEATTLE SEAHAWKS*

Who are all these Pat fans in here that claimed the Patriots didn't do anything wrong and shouldn't be punished?

Because I said it was a stupid and unnecessary thing to do and the Pats should get whatever the appropriate punishment is. All I said was that they shouldn't get some over the top harsher punishment than anyone else would just because their story got more publicity (Ya know just like Ray Rice)

The purpose of the Bradshaw quote was to show that it doesn't seem like a team altering the football was uncommon. Pats were just the idiots who got caught. And no just because everyone else was doing it doesn't make it right.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Sweenz said:


> ..cassel...hoyer...


Mallett the coke fiended GOAT


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

ImitationGame said:


>




Another example of someone clearly missing the entire point and trying to make it solely about the game they were caught doing this in cause they can't defend the action at its core.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

VRsick said:


> A football weighs 14.5 ounces, discounting air. At 13 psi, the air inside the ball weighs about one-third of an ounce, or about the weight of two sheets of paper. At 11 psi, the air weighs about one-fourth of an ounce. No one could tell the difference in the actual weight of the ball. Its a .08 ounce difference.
> 
> I find this similar to pine tar and pitchers. Pretty much everyone came out after the sox/yankees stuff and said they did it even though its against the rules, just don't be so stupid about it. If the pats had their balls checked by refs and then deflated them, draft picks and fines. If the pats had their balls checked at 11 psi and the refs fucked up, why blame the pats? This whole thing is so blown out of proportion simply because its the Pats. Every team has rule benders and cheaters, former and current, on them and if you are going to get outraged, at least be level across the board on your outrage. If you think this should forfeit the pats from the super bowl, you are an idiot.




Weight is clearly not the indicator people are stating they should have noticed, nor was it the benefit they were going for.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am surprised by the amount of media who have said the Pats should be excluded from the SuperBowl. There doesnt seem to be anyway that could happen. Imagine if the NFL decreed the Colts were AFC champion. It's inconceivable and I am a Pats hater ever since the tuck rule fiasco.It does seem to be their modus operandi to run right up to the edge of breaking the rules and to also cross the line into absolutely flouting them. This has made me solidly pro Seattle, god help me.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Notorious said:


> Who are all these Pat fans in here that claimed the Patriots didn't do anything wrong and shouldn't be punished?
> 
> Because I said it was a stupid and unnecessary thing to do and the Pats should get whatever the appropriate punishment is. All I said was that they shouldn't get some over the top harsher punishment than anyone else would just because their story got more publicity (Ya know just like Ray Rice)
> 
> ...



There are pats fans defending the action and against any consequences for it in here. Just read the thread. 


And they wouldn't get a harsher punishment due to it being more public, they would get a harsher punishment cause this is the second time under bill belichick that they have been caught cheating. So the punishment needs to be harsher than the last time. 


The only time this doesn't happen under any system is if it clearly is written somewhere that after so much time you are forgiven for it. Ex. Repeat PED users do not get forgiven, but Suh got punished like a first time offender on his 2nd offense due to the 2 year forgiveness agreement.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I am surprised by the amount of media who have said the Pats should be excluded from the SuperBowl. There doesnt seem to be anyway that could happen. Imagine if the NFL decreed the Colts were AFC champion. It's inconceivable and I am a Pats hater ever since the tuck rule fiasco.It does seem to be their modus operandi to run right up to the edge of breaking the rules and to also cross the line into absolutely flouting them. This has made me solidly pro Seattle, god help me.




Tuck rule wasn't pats doing. That was a call by the refs who, imo, should have just let the play stand. It was just too close to overturn it. People should drop it.


Pats should not be excluded from the superbowl, not that it has any chance of happening. But any person or persons involved in it should be excluded from the game, and maybe anyone up the chain to emphasis making sure you have trustworthy people handling these things as to not get yourself in this mess.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*SUPER BOWL: NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS vs SEATTLE SEAHAWKS*



Sweenz said:


> There are pats fans defending the action and against any consequences for it in here. Just read the thread.
> 
> 
> And they wouldn't get a harsher punishment due to it being more public, they would get a harsher punishment cause this is the second time under bill belichick that they have been caught cheating. So the punishment needs to be harsher than the last time.
> ...



Yes and I understand that, if it's in the rules that they should get tried as a 2nd offender then so be it. But if not and they decide to give them an arbitrary punishment just to look good in the media then I'm not here for that. That's all.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

lol - so if the rule doesn't specifically state what a 2nd offender is, then the pats could cheat every week for the same punishment? 


The rule would have to be inclusive(ie - specifically written about how to handle would-be 2nd offenders) for them not to be "tried as a 2nd offender"


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I guess time will tell


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MisTicO_ (Jan 21, 2015)

Cheating aside, I hope New England stomps Seattle.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Belichick presser: 

http://www.patriots.com/media-cente...with-NFL/a5998f40-5931-4c87-a9a3-fa83631c34fe


Would like to note, I legit love his explanation of making the practice balls tough in practice and even worse if someone complains. :lmao


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Sweenz said:


> Belichick presser:
> 
> http://www.patriots.com/media-cente...with-NFL/a5998f40-5931-4c87-a9a3-fa83631c34fe
> 
> ...


That's a very well known fact. Many ex-Pats have stated that on numerous occasions in the past. It's why they're always among the best in the league when it comes to ball security.

It's probably why switching to regulation balls that were properly inflated in the 2nd half didn't affect them (they actually played better in the 2nd half.)


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe to their fan base. Sorry I don't follow them as close? :draper2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

How can you blame the Pats or refs for the tuck rule? The fault lies in whoever put it in the rule book.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

The rule itself, you can't. The implementation of that rule in that scenario where it was so close that they should of instead just left the call as it stood on the field... yes. 


Had they originally called it incomplete and overturned it to a fumble, I would be saying the same thing.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Adam Schefter on SportsCenter: NFL Having a Hard Time Finding Evidence of Tampering.

lol @ all of you.

Story over.

Maybe we can actually discuss the game now.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ImitationGame said:


> Adam Schefter on SportsCenter: NFL Having a Hard Time Finding Evidence of Tampering.
> 
> lol @ all of you.
> 
> ...


that's why belichick just threw his QB under da bus at the presser :ti

'i don't know nuttin - go ask tom' :lmao


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Guess those 11 balls just deflated two whole pounds(or more) on their own naturally. :lmao


NFL will be ill advised to sweep this under the rug. The evidence is there(deflated balls), its just a matter of finding out who and proving it.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Sweenz said:


> Guess those 11 balls just deflated two whole pounds(or more) on their own naturally. :lmao
> 
> 
> NFL will be ill advised to sweep this under the rug. The evidence is there(deflated balls), its just a matter of finding out who and proving it.


Balls naturally deflate in cold weather. Maybe Indy's didn't deflate below regulation because their balls were inflated to the maximum allowable amount. Since Brady likes his to be softer, perhaps NE's balls were inflated to the minimum allowable amount. I don't recall precisely what the range is.

Anyways, if NE's balls were inflated to the minimum allowed amount, they could have deflated below the required amount due to the weather, while Indy's stayed within the allowed range due to the fact that they started at a higher PSI.

So yes, there's actually a perfectly reasonable explanation.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

ImitationGame said:


> Balls naturally deflate in cold weather. Maybe Indy's didn't deflate below regulation because their balls were inflated to the maximum allowable amount. Since Brady likes his to be softer, perhaps NE's balls were inflated to the minimum allowable amount. I don't recall precisely what the range is.
> 
> Anyways, if NE's balls were inflated to the minimum allowed amount, they could have deflated below the required amount due to the weather, while Indy's stayed within the allowed range due to the fact that they started at a higher PSI.
> 
> So yes, there's actually a perfectly reasonable explanation.



For weather to of come into factor and losing two full pounds of pressure... The temperature would have had to of been 100 degrees F colder than when the officials checked the balls. So if the officials were sitting in a room at 150 degrees when they measured the patriots balls but in an entirely different room when measuring the colts, then yes... your theory could be true. Tho "reasonable" becomes a bit of a stretch.


And lets not forget, those 2nd half balls didn't have the same issue, yet would have gone through similar type environments.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Sweenz said:


> For weather to of come into factor and losing two full pounds of pressure... The temperature would have had to of been 100 degrees F colder than when the officials checked the balls. So if the officials were sitting in a room at 150 degrees when they measured the patriots balls but in an entirely different room when measuring the colts, then yes... your theory could be true. Tho "reasonable" becomes a bit of a stretch.
> 
> 
> And lets not forget, those 2nd half balls didn't have the same issue.


Balls are held under lock and key. They didn't have to be in a room that was 150 F (btw game time temp was fairly low, in the mid 30s I believe.) It's possible that whatever storage unit the balls were kept in could have been close to 130-150 F.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

A lot of talk about balls going on in here.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sweenz you are just laying down reality so hard ITT. Well done.


lol this balls story has bled over to "real" news.


A storage room being 130-150 F :lmao.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

ImitationGame said:


> Balls are held under lock and key. They didn't have to be in a room that was 150 F (btw game time temp was fairly low, in the mid 30s I believe.) It's possible that whatever storage unit the balls were kept in could have been close to 130-150 F.




Game temperature was in the 50s throughout. And no, a room/storage bin in the 150s would not be reasonable. Especially one that only held 11 of the 12 patriots balls and none of the colts.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

MrMister said:


> Sweenz you are just laying down reality so hard ITT. Well done.
> 
> 
> lol this balls story has bled over to "real" news.
> ...


Learn to read. They aren't held in a room. They are held in a much smaller storage unit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Semantics

How would the storage unit or any space get heated to 130-150 degrees?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

CNN on standby waiting for Brady's press conference to start :drake1

Brady's press conference gonna have more viewers than the State of the Union


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

lol - probably


No sound on the NBCnews.com feed


Edit... just got it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Brady believes in fair play.

CASE CLOSED :brady2


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

He's saying mostly all the right things.


Only thing that sticks out a little with me was/is:
States that 12.5 is the perfect grip for him.
Doesn't notice the ball at all once he starts playing. So didn't tell a difference in 1st half/2nd half. 
So perfect grip means little to him when the game is going on.
Doesn't remember stating he likes underinflated balls.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao :lmao @ the 2nd reporter basically saying "What about the children?"


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:krillin at one of the reporters basically trying to force him to apologize


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

ISIS line was great. It was a dig at the national media. There are more important stories to cover, you silly imbeciles.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

"Look into the camera, Tom :mj2"


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lmao this story is everywhere :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

the colts deflated the balls. IT WAS OBVIOUS.


it was a setup.



also you can't complain about what stories they're covering on the news IF YOU'RE WATCHING THE PRESS CONFERENCE. :kobe


"why are they covering this instead of X" probably because you're watching that shit instead of looking up and researching X yourself.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm laughing at this because it's hilarious the story is so pervasive.

ok maybe not quite hilarious. mildly amusing:side:


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

I hope Mark Brunell's tire deflates on his way home and gets into a car accident as a result.

What a clown he is.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

^ Ok it's really not that serious


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Notorious said:


> ^ Ok it's really not that serious


I agree. Mark Brunell's well being is not that serious.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^:woah


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

For those wondering what the brunell stuff is about


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Sweenz said:


> For those wondering what the brunell stuff is about


Brady could easily steal his job and fuck his wife if he wanted to. But he'd be trading down.

Brunell is the epitome of the "jealous of NE/Brady" attitude.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

^


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

WTF :lmao


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Sweenz said:


> ^


So is the ball discussion, given than it has nothing to do with the game on Feb 1. Yet here we are talking about it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dawkins and Bettis are saying pretty much the same thing as Brunell in that clip.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

The ball discussion is the topic... not if brady can steal brunell's woman. :lmao


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

MrMister said:


> Dawkins and Bettis are saying pretty much the same thing as Brunell in that clip.


Dawkins, the guy whose team we beat in Super Bowl XXXIX, and Bettis, the guy we destroyed in two conference championship games along with a multitude of other regular season games.

Of course these two are clearly unbiased though.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ImitationGame said:


> I hope Mark Brunell's tire deflates on his way home and gets into a car accident as a result.
> 
> What a clown he is.





ImitationGame said:


> I agree. Mark Brunell's well being is not that serious.





ImitationGame said:


> Brady could easily steal his job and fuck his wife if he wanted to. But he'd be trading down.
> 
> Brunell is the epitome of the "jealous of NE/Brady" attitude.


You should join http://www.wrestlingforum.com/groups/brady-bunch.html. We need more Pats fans like you


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

ImitationGame said:


> Dawkins, the guy whose team we beat in Super Bowl XXXIX, and Bettis, the guy we destroyed in two conference championship games along with a multitude of other regular season games.
> 
> Of course these two are clearly unbiased though.




Doesn't make what they say any less untrue. Was the same thing I was saying as it was going on. And the patriots never beat me in any game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ImitationGame said:


> Dawkins, the guy whose team we beat in Super Bowl XXXIX, and Bettis, the guy we destroyed in two conference championship games along with a multitude of other regular season games.
> 
> Of course these two are clearly unbiased though.


The point of my post was that you're singling out Brunell for some reason. What's with the Mark Brunell hatred? 

We need to get Eli's thoughts on this controversy IMO.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

MrMister said:


> The point of my post was that you're singling out Brunell for some reason. What's with the Mark Brunell hatred?
> 
> We need to get Eli's thoughts on this controversy IMO.


Because Brunell was the one making the biggest fool of himself.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh

I didn't really see that, but we see what we want to see in most cases.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Anyone hear Seahawks CB Lane say "Gronk isn't that good?"

NE has an endless amount of bulletin board material this week. This game won't even be close now. I predict we steamroll the Seachickens.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Say hello to the bad guy


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ImitationGame said:


> Anyone hear Seahawks CB Lane say "Gronk isn't that good?"
> 
> NE has an endless amount of bulletin board material this week. This game won't even be close now. I predict we steamroll the Seachickens.


I'd love for them to play angry and run up the score like they did in 2007. But don't know if they can with these players, all this attention could hurt some of them and not drive them to play harder than they would.


Gronk isn't that good though :jordan4. Guy can be a legit HoF if he can stay healthy. Top TE in the league and he isn't that good huh.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Jackson, the Colts' LB who supposedly started this whole thing after intercepting Brady, just said that he never said he noticed a difference between the Pats' balls and Indy's own balls. So Brady wasn't lying when he said he couldn't tell that the balls were under-inflated.

The haters are starting to look worse and worse with all the info that has come out today.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^can this guy plz be banned from the thread?


we all know this is the second coming of tjchurch 2.0 with how biased he is. this won't end well in any case, he's already wished a car accident on somebody. :lel


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

LUCK said:


> ^can this guy plz be banned from the thread?
> 
> 
> we all know this is the second coming of tjchurch 2.0 with how biased he is. this won't end well in any case, he's already wished a car accident on somebody. :lel


Are you upset that the guy who started this whole thing was actually unaware of the fact that the ball he intercepted was under-inflated and that there was no difference to him from a properly inflated ball?

Was he lying? If so, does that tarnish the image of the league?

You mad bro?


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Why does it matter who figured it out first if it was still caught? Patriots themselves arent even denying it happened. This guy not noticing doesnt really change anything. Just got credit for what someone else figured out.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I love you Tamba Hali.

"It isn't about money," Tamba said. "The Chiefs have taken care of me financially. I have some good people in my corner who have positioned me to live a lifestyle a lot of people won't be able to live. I'm not one of those guys who gets all bent out of shape over money. I love to play the game and I want to win a championship in Kansas City. If money is going to be a hindrance in doing that, we'll find a way. It's not about money."


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm not going to defend the Pats on this issue in general. What's done is done. But as for the issue in general, this is not the first and it won't be the last time that an issue like deflated footballs is going to happen. In some sports like baseball and hockey for instance, you have players looking at other ways to get an advantage. It could be a corked bat for a hitter or a pitcher putting a foreign substance on the baseball or a hockey player playing with a longer hockey stick or goaltender using bigger pads and then in this case, deflated footballs to get a step up on the other game. I'm not even defending those actions that happen in other sports. I don't like cheating in general. Play the game the way it should be played. I'm just pointing out that stuff like this happens and in this case, the Pats got caught. Let's all be honest, Pats fan or not, the reason this is a big deal is because it's the pats and they have a history that does hurt them in cases like this.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...in-the-building?campaign=Facebook_atn_sessler

:lmao It's like we dumped a 5,000,000,000 piece jigsaw puzzle in front of DeFilippo and said "You have until September to finish this."


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...in-the-building?campaign=Facebook_atn_sessler
> 
> :lmao It's like we dumped a 5,000,000,000 piece jigsaw puzzle in front of DeFilippo and said "You have until September to finish this."


I hear :cutler might be available.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

ImitationGame said:


> Are you upset that the guy who started this whole thing was actually unaware of the fact that the ball he intercepted was under-inflated and that there was no difference to him from a properly inflated ball?
> 
> Was he lying? If so, does that tarnish the image of the league?
> 
> You mad bro?


did you even read what he said?

"i'm a defensive player, i don't know the difference between inflated balls and deflated balls nor the advantages of deflated balls", the guy was basically saying he wouldn't have known due to his lack of handling footballs in his career, being a defensive player and all, and that he couldn't tell.

you guys still cheated, you mad bro? :ti


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The Browns looked at the market, and said maybe a unit coach seeking a promotion will work as OC, what's a good unit out there? Raiders QBs.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

LUCK said:


> did you even read what he said?
> 
> "i'm a defensive player, i don't know the difference between inflated balls and deflated balls nor the advantages of deflated balls", the guy was basically saying he wouldn't have known due to his lack of handling footballs in his career, being a defensive player and all, and that he couldn't tell.
> 
> you guys still cheated, you mad bro? :ti


So Jackson didn't notice, the refs who touch the ball after every play didn't notice, but Tom Brady was suppose to notice?

Good one!

And no, of course I'm not mad. We mopped the floor with you AGAIN, and we're going to the SB! Things couldn't be better for us Pats fans.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So my dad was watching Megyn Kelly as I was visiting him last night. She asked the CIA interrogator who waterboarded some terrorists what he thought of Brady and Belichick's statements.He said he thought they both showed signs of not telling the truth.Take that for whatever it worth.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Sith Rollins said:


> Gronk isn't that good though :jordan4. Guy can be a legit HoF if he can stay healthy. Top TE in the league and he isn't that good huh.


See, me and a couple guys at work were talking about this. Would you rather try to tackle Lynch? Or Gronk? Lynch if you hit low, you got a shot. Lynch just uses power upper body and breaks through motherfuckers. Gronk, just be dragging motherfuckers with him. 2 guys on his back, one on his ankle, Gronk still moving forward....

And my theory, is that Gronk is like a diamond, in that only a diamond can cut a diamond. Only Gronk can hurt Gronk. He is always hurt, but its never football related. Its always because he is DDT-ing someone in a club, or jumping off a house and landing on a leg. Guy is a freak. Too bad that this explains him so much more than anything else ever


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

nobody believes tom brady :ti

BUT 

obviously dey just jerlous :ti

this is really how pats fans think :ti 

tom terrific you fucked up pretti boi tossing your equipment manager or some ball boy under the bus like that

best line so far:



> The Patriots are habitual line-steppers


better hope charlie murphy don't find out


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

One team is being investigated for deflating balls while the other team is being fined for holding their balls. Balls Bowl!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Stephen A and Mad Dog Russo were talking earlier and Mad Dog said that apparently Belichick's son is on the Pats' equipment team

I love the fuckery :banderas


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This has descended into pure fuckery. I kind of just wish this would all go away so we can enjoy a good football game next week without the extra bullshit.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Absolute said:


> This has descended into pure fuckery. I kind of just wish this would all go away so we can enjoy a good football game next week without the extra bullshit.


Caught up on the fuckery and it's just such a mess now. I think the Patriots would have been better served if Brady didn't open his mouth yesterday at all because going back and listening to his remarks only brought him into the fire even more than he already was. 

At this point and with this season and all the issues overall... well it will be a miracle if the Superbowl doesn't have an asterisk by it's name forever.


----------



## TimmyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah I didn't believe a single word Tom Brady said yesterday. From the lowest amount of air allowed to where they say the Pats had their balls anyone could tell that the ball in under inflated. My buddy did a test for his sports blog today and I helped him out and its so obvious I want to know how the refs didn't catch this during the game.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

TimmyBuddy said:


> Yeah I didn't believe a single word Tom Brady said yesterday. From the lowest amount of air allowed to where they say the Pats had their balls anyone could tell that the ball in under inflated. My buddy did a test for his sports blog today and I helped him out and its so obvious I want to know how the refs didn't catch this during the game.


The way he talked was also part of it... and then the "I like it 12.5" then "I can't tell the difference". Which the fuck is it? You can tell the difference hence preferring "12.5" or you can't tell the difference so you actually have no preference? His body language and that just screamed that he was withholding something. 

Seriously, would have been better served to not say a thing than only drag yourself further into it.


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

Fuck the Seahawks. Go Patriots.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't know if this has been debunked but I have seen elsewhere that it was suggested that the Pats had the balls inflated to the bare minimum amount allowed indoors, and by taking them outdoors in the cold they could have deflated naturally. Obviously if the balls are tested outdoors that would basically demolish that theory. But that I'd be cool with.

If it comes out officially that they did tamper with the balls... I'll be disappointed in them. Not that they even needed to cheat to win. Mostly that they didn't even have faith in themselves to win without cheating. 

Kinda funny all the other quarterbacks etc coming out admitting to cheating though.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Boston college professor says that weather had to play a role in deflategate.

Note: although he teaches in Boston, he is a Bills fan. So no homerism.

http://nesn.com/2015/01/boston-college-professor-weather-had-to-play-role-in-deflategate/


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Stephen A and Mad Dog Russo were talking earlier and Mad Dog said that apparently Belichick's son is on the Pats' equipment team
> 
> I love the fuckery :banderas


Speaking of equipment, the Bears equipment manager, Tony Medlin, will be in charge of the balls and other stuff at the Super Bowl. 

At least someone on the Bears can contribute to the Super Bowl this year.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> The way he talked was also part of it... and then the "I like it 12.5" then "I can't tell the difference". Which the fuck is it? You can tell the difference hence preferring "12.5" or you can't tell the difference so you actually have no preference? His body language and that just screamed that he was withholding something.
> 
> Seriously, would have been better served to not say a thing than only drag yourself further into it.


It's not contradictory at all. He said he likes them at 12.5 when he breaks them in. Once the game starts, the psi of the ball is not something he, or any other player, coach, or referee, think about. D'Qwell Jackson, the LB who supposedly started this whole thing by supposedly claiming that he felt a difference in the ball he intercepted, came out a couple of days ago and said that he actually did not notice any difference. The refs, who touch the ball after every play, also did not notice a difference.

In regards to his body language - I've watched a ton of his press conferences through the years and there was nothing different in his last one.

Additionally, I linked to a Boston professor (who is a Bills fan) who stated that weather had to have played a role.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I don't know if this has been debunked but I have seen elsewhere that it was suggested that the Pats had the balls inflated to the bare minimum amount allowed indoors, and by taking them outdoors in the cold they could have deflated naturally. Obviously if the balls are tested outdoors that would basically demolish that theory. But that I'd be cool with.


2 pounds under the limit sounds like quite a lot to be effected by the weather though.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

And would also mean that the colts balls would have had to been over the limit to have adjusted down to the appropriate limit because of the same cold weather for that theory to hold any merit.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Patriots are late to their own major announcement. :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Just wonder if it will be Dixie Carter major or actually major...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sweenz said:


> And would also mean that the colts balls would have had to been over the limit to have adjusted down to the appropriate limit because of the same cold weather for that theory to hold any merit.


:hmmm maybe we should be looking at Luck's balls too...:woah


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*SUPER BOWL: NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS vs SEATTLE SEAHAWKS*

Belichick: "I've handled dozens of balls over the past week." :ti

After saying that he is now saying footballs. He caught his mistake :ti

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This sounding just like a little kid coming up with a better story to how he didn't obviously break the lamp because he was roughousing..... man this is almost pure comic gold at this point.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

:ti They must have had Belichick take an 8 hour class at the local community college on atmospheric pressure.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This went beyond comedy and into a little sad to see this grown man try so hard with so much bullshit....


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

this feels like a fucking physics class.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

If he really wanted this issue to go away, he would have been better served to not have that conference at all. Can't believe they thought that would help...


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Belichick is grilling this reporter named Tom.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Tom Curran's a fucking moron. This was established awhile ago


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> If he really wanted this issue to go away, he would have been better served to not have that conference at all. Can't believe they thought that would help...


What the fuck are you even talking about? Did you comprehend a thing that was said in that press conference?


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

If true.. eh. Id be interested in a 3rd party performing the same preparation as the pats did to verify.

His "rubbing them down artificially inflating them and them settling back down later" point is interesting. Would figured they would have gotten the feel for the ball done well before the official check. And only affected 11 of the 12.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I believe him, brehs


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ImitationGame said:


> What the fuck are you even talking about? Did you comprehend a thing that was said in that press conference?


"rubbing the balls inflated it to 12.5 over the week"... so, you under inflate it intentionally if that is a true statement? That one statement alone was enough to start poking holes into his little speech. Stop being a blind fan and open your damn ears and eyes already.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Sweenz said:


> If true.. eh. Id be interested in a 3rd party performing the same preparation as the pats did to verify.
> 
> His "rubbing them down artificially inflating them and them settling back down later" point is interesting. Would figured they would have gotten the feel for the ball done well before the official check. And only affected 11 of the 12.


Means they inflate it under the limit intentionally to begin with...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ImitationGame said:


> What the fuck are you even talking about? Did you comprehend a thing that was said in that press conference?


yeah, pop science bullshit pulled off wikipedia.

no one's buying it.

it wasn't cold enough, all the colts balls were also tested at halftime and at the end of the game and were fine at each test, unlike the pats balls. 

http://www.businessinsider.com/cold-weather-patriots-balls-deflate-2015-1



> New England's game balls went from 12.5 PSI to 10.5 PSI in a matter of hours. Importantly, all 12 Indianapolis game balls were still within the legal range when they were tested at halftime, according to SI's Peter King and other reports.
> 
> And there's the first problem with this theory: If you assume the weather caused a pressure decrease of two PSI, Indy's game balls would have failed the test too, even if they were inflated to the maximum limit of 13.5 PSI before the game. That's not what happened. Indy's game balls didn't deflate like New England's did.





> We know that the temperature outside at kickoff was 52 degrees Fahrenheit, an unseasonably warm night in New England. If we assume the ball was inflated in the locker room at a room temperature of 70 degrees Fahrenheit, the ball would have undergone a 18-degree temperature change.
> 
> Is 18 degrees enough to account for a loss of two PSI?
> 
> ...


http://mmqb.si.com/2015/01/23/deflategate-patriots-super-bowl-xlix/



> All 24 footballs were checked by pressure gauge at halftime. I am told either 11 or 12 of New England’s footballs (ESPN’s Chris Mortensen reported it was 11, and I hear it could have been all 12) had at least two pounds less pressure in them. *All 12 Indianapolis footballs were at the prescribed level.*
> 
> All 24 footballs were checked by pressure gauge after the game. All 24 checked at the correct pressure—which is one of the last pieces of the puzzle the league needed to determine with certainty that something fishy happened with the Patriots footballs, because *the Colts’ balls stayed correctly inflated for the nearly four hours.* There had been reports quoting atmospheric experts that cold weather could deflate footballs. But if the Patriots’ balls were all low, and the Colts’ balls all legit, that quashes that theory.


try harder pats fans.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> "rubbing the balls inflated it to 12.5 over the week"... so, you under inflate it intentionally if that is a true statement? That one statement alone was enough to start poking holes into his little speech. Stop being a blind fan and open your damn ears and eyes already.


You're missing the point.

They are under no obligation to inflate the football themselves to within the regulation psi range. That's the job of the refs, 2 hours before game time. What the team does (I would assume mainly the QB) is rub it, or prepare it however they want, to get the tack right. They focus on getting the texture to their liking. The psi of the ball is left completely up to the refs. There have been reports that the refs usually just do a "squeeze test" and don't really even use gauges. Regardless, what the refs do is up to them, not the team. If the ball is found to be below 12.5 psi, the responsibility is up to them to inflate it.

The rubbing of the ball causes it to be artificially high - it raises equilibrium level approximately 0.5 PSI. So if they inflated it soon after rubbing, it would drop down 0.5 indoors right when given to refs. He said he doesn't know what refs did. He then said when the same ball was taken into the same conditions as the Colts game, it dropped another 1.5 PSI to 1 PSI. Then he said it should go back up to original pressure but that in the time they measured it (soon after indoors? 10 minutes? Halftime?) it only went up 0.5 to 1 PSI, not all the way to 1.5 higher, or the original.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Just reported on NFLN: Carnegie Mellon University conducted own experiment this week and reported in similar weather conditions balls dropped on average 1.95 PSI.

Ooops!

Sounds like you guys hate science as much as you hate the Pats.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

ImitationGame said:


> Just reported on NFLN: Carnegie Mellon University conducted own experiment this week and reported in similar weather conditions balls dropped on average 1.95 PSI.
> 
> Ooops!
> 
> Sounds like you guys hate science as much as you hate the Pats.


Guess colts balls are immune to science! Or were over inflated pregame (they werent).

The only way any explaination works is if the pats did something different than the colts.. which means the rubdown explaination makes more sense than this, and until today, thet wouldnt have known to add that variable into their experiment.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sweenz said:


> Guess colts balls are immune to science! Or were over inflated pregame (they werent).
> 
> The only way any explaination works is if the pats did something different than the colts.. which means the rubdown explaination makes more sense than this, and until today, thet wouldnt have known to add that variable into their experiment.


what if they were over-inflated after inspection? :hmm


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

:faint:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> You're missing the point.
> 
> They are under no obligation to inflate the football themselves to within the regulation psi range. That's the job of the refs, 2 hours before game time.


fpalm

it's the job of the refs to check the balls, not inflate them themselves.



> The rubbing of the ball causes it to be artificially high - it raises equilibrium level approximately 0.5 PSI. So if they inflated it soon after rubbing, it would drop down 0.5 indoors right when given to refs. He said he doesn't know what refs did. He then said when the same ball was taken into the same conditions as the Colts game, it dropped another 1.5 PSI to 1 PSI. Then he said it should go back up to original pressure but that in the time they measured it (soon after indoors? 10 minutes? Halftime?) it only went up 0.5 to 1 PSI, not all the way to 1.5 higher, or the original.


this must be why when tested before the game they were at 12.5 and not 12. because they inflate them to 12.5 as that's what pretti boi tom likes. they would have already been underinflated. 

pretti boi has said how many times he likes them at 12.5 and that's what the patriots inflate them to? not 13 so they'll drop to 12.5 right when the refs touch them.

try harder pats fans.



> Just reported on NFLN: Carnegie Mellon University conducted own experiment this week and reported in similar weather conditions balls dropped on average 1.95 PSI.
> 
> Ooops!
> 
> Sounds like you guys hate science as much as you hate the Pats.


it's not possible for air pressure to drop 1.95 PSI with a 20-degree drop in temperature. carnegie mellon's experiment is wrong, period. or they've discovered that century-old equations on air pressure and temperature that have been tested millions of times somehow happened to be incorrect. 

"Similar weather conditions" :ti can't even match the original conditions but they got close! close only counts in horseshoes and love, sorry. i'm sure they also have been provided with a rundown of precisely what the patriots do to their balls before and after inflating them and did the exact same things in the exact same way in the exact same order in their experiment. wait no they didn't because the patriots sure as hell haven't told anyone but NFL investigators about that routine. if they don't do the rubdowns and whatever else the same way the patriots do then they're just testing footballs independent of the actual conditions the original event took place in. which is not science.

"experiment" about as credible as the guy setting a chicken-wire cage on fire to prove 9/11 was an inside job. 

regardless of all that, no colts balls deflated. 

zip.

zero.

nada.

jack.

it's literally impossible that weather conditions deflated the patriots balls and left the colts balls magically untouched. the real world doesn't work that way. the space-time continuum didn't break and two universes merge together, one where the game was being played in a 70degree day for the colts and 50 degree one for the patriots but to us it looked like they were on the same field. 

tl;dr colts balls didn't deflate so carnegie mellon can experiment all it likes, colts balls and pats balls were in same environment and had marked differences in air pressure. colts balls should have deflated as well *BUT THEY DIDN'T, TRY HARDER PATS FANS.*



> what if they were over-inflated after inspection?


don't see how that would be possible with the refs and NFL flunkies keeping a close eye on the balls after the first half, and i don't think the balls leave the sidelines at any time after they're brought out. the colts would have had to do some solid snake sam clancy level shit to reinflate those balls without anyone noticing.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Sweenz said:


> Guess colts balls are immune to science! Or were over inflated pregame (they werent).
> 
> The only way any explaination works is if the pats did something different than the colts.. which means the rubdown explaination makes more sense than this, and until today, thet wouldnt have known to add that variable into their experiment.


That's a very unintelligent thing to say. It was an experiment conducted by a school that is known for their engineering program. It didn't take into account whose balls they were. All it did was conduct an experiment which concluded that, on average, balls in similar conditions drop 1.95 psi.

You're assuming that the balls started at the exact same psi and that they decreased in a linear manner at the same rate. Starting at different temps and undergoing different preparation (such as the rubbing) could have altered the rate of deflation.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ImitationGame said:


> That's a very unintelligent thing to say. It was an experiment conducted by a school that is known for their engineering program. It didn't take into account whose balls they were. All it did was conduct an experiment which concluded that, on average, balls in similar conditions drop 1.95 psi.
> 
> You're assuming that the balls started at the exact same psi and that they decreased in a linear manner at the same rate. Starting at different temps and undergoing different preparation (such as the rubbing) could have altered the rate of deflation.


all it did was conduct an experiment that did not match the atmospheric conditions of the game or the conditions of the balls before they were brought onto the field so of course it's 100% real truthy science!

which explains why the colts balls dropped in PSI wait no they didn't. they were tested at halftime and after the game and somehow those little footballs that could kept their air pressure despite the 100% truthy science that they should have dropped an average of 1.95 PSI.

"scientific 'fact'" = repeatability of experimental results, we have a failure to repeat the results in the real world under identical conditions - because, you know, the colts and pats played at the same time in the place - before an experiment with "similar conditions" (aka not identical) was even conducted. BUT SCIENCE!


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

I never said that. For colts balls to fall into a 1.0 psi range at halftime and for the "average" to be 1.95 deflation, that means (on average) their balls would have had to be ~14.45 (minimum) pre game.. and that wasnt the case. So either the balls are immune or someone lied about the colts measurements.

And the "rubbing" came out today.. so would not have been part of their experiment.

The colts balls deny that "scientific fact" based on weather conditions alone.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> fpalm
> 
> it's the job of the refs to check the balls, not inflate them themselves.
> 
> ...


You sound like you're incredibly unintelligent, and have a hard time following any discussion that's about anything other than your favorite flavor of ice cream. Since this is the case, you're better off asking questions of those who are intellectually superior to you.

Carnegie Mellon conducted an actual experiment, trying to simulate the exact conditions. The data they input into their models is based on a multitude of controlled simulations. We can discuss it further when it becomes available online, but this isn't the only experiment that supports their result. BC professor came to a very similar conclusion. Sports Science did as well.

You repeating that Indy's balls didn't deflate just underscores your lack of intelligence. Every single ball would lose air pressure in those conditions. Anyone with a brain (even those who think the Pats did something deliberately) will admit this. Only question is how much. 

They could have (and probably did) start at different psi. The preparation method could have altered the rate of deflation. There are so many variables and non-linearities that could explain the differences.

As of now, the majority of the scientific evidence supports the Pats.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Between imitation here and Pats fans elsewhere, they are really making themselves look bad. Even have seen some say the Refs underinflated because the Pats asked thinking it was an actual defense.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

that presser was awesome


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> "rubbing the balls inflated it to 12.5 over the week"... so, you under inflate it intentionally if that is a true statement? That one statement alone was enough to start poking holes into his little speech. Stop being a blind fan and open your damn ears and eyes already.


The pats played much better in the 2nd half when they used the back up balls that were properly inflated. This is a non issue, all the team do this bullshit but of course the colts and ravens get butt hurt by the pats so they tell on them.
Aaron Rodgers loves to overinflate the ball and no one cares and of course this gem that no one even talks about on ESPN how Brad Johnson paid someone 75,000 to screw with the superbowl 37 balls. 

The past put the balls wanted to the NFL didnt check them properly and had to lie to get out of it and now of course the pats are claimed to be cheating when everyone does this kind of thing.

There was also an article on ESPN that was taken down for some dumb reason last night that pretty much backed up with Bellihick said today.

Also the NFL NEVER said the colts balls did not delate they claimed their balls were in the correct range. I would like to see what he starting Psi and ending PSI of both balls were at the start of the game and at half time.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

How they played and if other people also cheat the same/different ways are non-factors.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sweenz said:


> How they played and if other people also cheat the same/different ways are non-factors.


Its not a non factor. its just like pin tar in baseball or how pitchers scuff the ball , technically its cheating and no one looks at it unless they are overboard about it. Like with that pitcher last year or was it the year before with that stuff on his neck.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Sweenz said:


> How they played and if other people also cheat the same/different ways are non-factors.


This. Especially when they have been caught before. It's the cheating that matters.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> This. Especially when they have been caught before. It's the cheating that matters.


Like before? You mean video taping the exact same signals that 80,000 people in attendance as well as every other person from each team could easily see?

Yeah, clearly that's such a devious and advantageous thing to do.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ImitationGame said:


> Like before? You mean video taping the exact same signals that 80,000 people in attendance as well as every other person from each team could easily see?
> 
> Yeah, clearly that's such a devious and advantageous thing to do.


Bellichick could bring you a bucket of bolts and call it a car and you'd thank him for the honour of driving it... jesus.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> Bellichick could bring you a bucket of bolts and call it a car and you'd thank him for the honour of driving it... jesus.


No, the only thing I thank him for is putting together the best team in the league since 2001.

Of course you're not going to address the issue though. What he did was video tape signals that 80,000 people + every single member of each team could easily see. Forget the fact that other teams were doing it at the time (which they were) this does not provide an advantage in any way.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

CMU physics professor: Weather played a role

http://www.wtae.com/news/people-are-talking-about-deflategate-in-pittsburgh/30867638


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Bellichick could bring you a bucket of bolts and call it a car and you'd thank him for the honour of driving it... jesus.


everyone was taping signals just like the pats and the year before they got "caught" it was not even illegal. How many teams have guys got suspended for PEDS but no one claims that team cheated now do they?

People just love to trash on a team that is as good as the patriots and take away form what they did or how good they are.

hell look at all the shady shit Peter Carol did at USC and he basically gets a pass on it and no one claims cheated but if that was BB doing that stuff people would be all over him for it.

If BB was not such a dick, no one would be complaining about the stuff he does because everyone does it and other players have even admitted it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ImitationGame said:


> No, the only thing I thank him for is putting together the best team in the league since 2001.
> 
> Of course you're not going to address the issue though. What he did was video tape signals that 80,000 people + every single member of each team could easily see. Forget the fact that other teams were doing it at the time (which they were) this does not provide an advantage in any way.


SO you just believe him... and then retreat to "but but everybody cheats!" and "no advantages!" bullshit again. Apparently your team is just stupid to cheat when it won't elp AND get caught.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> SO you just believe him... and then retreat to "but but everybody cheats!" and "no advantages!" bullshit again. Apparently your team is just stupid to cheat when it won't elp AND get caught.


I think the pats put it to the lowest possible PSI they could and even went less hoping the refs did not notice and maybe the refs checked half assed the pats were caught with loser Psi than was allowed and of course the ref is going to lie and claimed he checked it right. Coould the weather have made it worse sure it could have but you are right about one thing. The pats are stupid to even chance shit like this especially in a game like against the colts where the colts didnt stand a chance of winning. It was stupid the pats would even go on the lower end and pushing the limits of what they can get way way.

Regardless if the pats cheated or not which I don't think they did, it pissed me off as a fan the pats always try to blur the line and even go slightly over it hoping the refs don't notice to get a perceived advantage they may think they have, even though they don't need it.

The problem with BB is he thinks he is smart enough than everyone and always gets cute with the stuff he does. I mean just look at all that subbing he did in the past two games with trying to confuse the refs and the other team with who iS eligible and who is not on the field of play.

They dont need to do that shit to win and its why people and teams hate BB and the Pats. Its also why they get called out for stuff like this ball Psi BS.

I will say this on the cheating or not cheating stuff

If the pats pass the balls in at lets say 11.5 PSI when it should be 12.5 and hope the refs dont catch it.
That is not cheating BUT if the pats pass them in at 11.5 and the refs put in air back to 12.5 then they get a ball boy to take out more air to go back to 11.5 then BB should be suspended for a year because that kind of shit has no place in the game and that is cheating.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> SO you just believe him... and then retreat to "but but everybody cheats!" and "no advantages!" bullshit again. Apparently your team is just stupid to cheat when it won't elp AND get caught.


Provide a detailed explanation how that gives them any kind of advantage.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ImitationGame said:


> Provide a detailed explanation how that gives them any kind of advantage.


A lesser inflated ball is easier to catch and hold on to as well as grip for some people especially in shitty weather like rain or snow .

Some QBs like the ball overinflated if they have bigger hands like Aaron Rodgers but maybe Brady has smaller hands and an grip the ball easier if its less inflated.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> I think the pats put it to the lowest possible PSI they could and even went less hoping the refs did not notice and maybe the refs checked half assed the pats were caught with loser Psi than was allowed and of course the ref is going to lie and claimed he checked it right. Coould the weather have made it worse sure it could have but you are right about one thing. The pats are stupid to even chance shit like this especially in a game like against the colts where the colts didnt stand a chance of winning. It was stupid the pats would even go on the lower end and pushing the limits of what they can get way way.
> 
> Regardless if the pats cheated or not which I don't think they did, it pissed me off as a fan the pats always try to blur the line and even go slightly over it hoping the refs don't notice to get a perceived advantage they may think they have, even though they don't need it.
> 
> ...


I think that is why there is such an outcry now.. he's thumbed his nose at people before and he just can't help himself.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> A lesser inflated ball is easier to catch and hold on to as well as grip for some people especially in shitty weather like rain or snow .
> 
> Some QBs like the ball overinflated if they have bigger hands like Aaron Rodgers but maybe Brady has smaller hands and an grip the ball easier if its less inflated.


I was referring to video taping signals that 80,000 people + every single member of each team can see.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> I think that is why there is such an outcry now.. he's thumbed his nose at people before and he just can't help himself.


I agree 100% its because he is a dick about it and Brady's smugness does not help like his answer when he said well maybe the Ravens should learn the rules when asked about the formation BS they did in the game against the Ravens.


I mean look at this list










all NFL teams cheat in some way but only the pats get shit for it because the coach and qb are so smug.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

At this point, this reminds me of the scene on Breaking Bad where Jack is about to shoot Hank, and then Walt tries to reason with him not to do it while Hank says to Walt "your the smartest man iv ever met and you can't see he made up his mind ten minutes ago". All the defense by Belichick/Brady and all the plausible or non-plausible explanations are given to calm people down, yet even if the NFL somehow finds the Pats are not at fault here in the investigation, the public is not going to believe that and the Patriots are already sentenced and convicted in the court of public opinion from the minute that 11 of 12 balls were deflated report came about. The Pats can go out there and absolutely kick the Hawks ass next sunday, but there will still be a foul feeling. This comes of course from a person who is neutral if not slightly dislikes the Patriots organiation. 

That said, BB is usually one to put on his "poker face" and give pc answers, but in this press conference, the man's mannerisms were that of a guy who is legitimately pissed at all this, tired of it and a man who feels the NFL has nothing on the team. That could go both ways of course. There were some gold lines in this though "we're not building fine china here". "Bill, do you think you will be exonnerated" Bill: I just told you what I think." Much of this presser felt like a middle finger to the NFL.

In keeping on with my NWO parrallel to this situation, someone should edit that presser to "the following announcement has been paid for by the New World Order", render the color black and white and edit in the Hendrix music


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

I fucking love this. Go Pats.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is anybody going to watch the Pro Bowl? Most people I know just can't get very fired up about it.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Zayniac said:


> Is anybody going to watch the Pro Bowl? Most people I know just can't get very fired up about it.




Wait, the pro bowl is tomorrow? :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NatsuMaki (Jan 19, 2015)

I watched the Pro Bowl once, shit was awful. I remember I used to be excited for it, now. <_<


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> all NFL teams cheat in some way but only the pats get shit for it because the coach and qb are so smug.


You forgot about this: http://cle.247sports.com/Bolt/Browns-confirm-NFL-investigation-35012756

My team can break the rules, but they still can't win? That's bullshit.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

NatsuMaki said:


> I watched the Pro Bowl once, shit was awful. I remember I used to be excited for it, now. <_<


Moving it before the Super Bowl was such a stupid decision.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Seahawks fans saying this would be a tainted win for NE when Seahawks cheated last year :banderas


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

bill nye the science guy on what belichik said

"What he said didn't make any sense," :banderas


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

Zayniac said:


> Is anybody going to watch the Pro Bowl? Most people I know just can't get very fired up about it.


No. I'll be watching Roman Reigns get booed as he win the Rumble.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Josh Gordon the dumbass just failed another drug test. Dude is gone for a year and possibly forever. What a waste of talent.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

More fuckery from my squad:

http://www.wkyc.com/story/sports/nf...t-gordon-faces-year-long-suspension/22317717/

It's almost like this asshole is begging to be cut from the team.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

i was planning on picking up josh gordon next year for my fantasy team


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well it makes my decision for keepers a lot easier. lol Josh Gordon you tool.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

heh


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That was pretty good.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Josh Gordon is an absolute moron...he gets a mulligan in getting his suspension reduced and then goes and fails another test. I'm pretty sure the Browns will cut him now and he might have put his career in jeopardy. Given a gift and shit it away, good job out of you. 

While I'm not a Goodell fan, I'm all in favor of him going ahead and killing the Pro Bowl. That would be a move I'd be good with. It has always been just an exhibition, but at least with the NBA All-Star game it can be entertaining with their "Can You Top This" attitude. I'm a football junkie and it's been years since I've watched one minute of the Pro Bowl. 

LMAO @ the Marshawn Lynch media session..."I'm only here so I don't get fined." I find it hilarious that the media insists on wanting to talk to him when he has made it painfully obvious that he doesn't want to talk. Ignore him and move on to the folks who want to actually speak to reporters. Just leave the man alone, he is approaching the drop-off point for running backs here in a couple of years anyway. Then, he'll be irrelevant and the league moves on to other running backs. Look at the possibility that Seattle may part ways with him. 

Deflate-Gate...Brady and Belichick had to know what went on. To say Brady especially knew nothing is like saying Jeff Gordon didn't know what went into his car. At the end of the day, I would fine Brady and suspend Belichick.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Oh come on Bruiser, even Carroll said he had no idea about that sort of stuff. A HC not knowing is highly plausible.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Lynch.... :laugh::laugh:


Side note: what time does the game usually finish gmt?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

ESPN.com said:


> Seattle Seahawks running back Marshawn Lynch spent the few minutes he was on the podium at Tuesday's Super Bowl media day saying, over and over again, "I'm just here so I won't get fined."
> 
> Unfortunately, for Lynch, showing up wasn't the only criteria. Sources tell ESPN that, after the Super Bowl, the league will review whether the hat Lynch wore during the event, which bears his "Beast Mode" logo, was permissible. If the NFL rules that Lynch used media day to promote a brand that was not approved by the league, he could face a significant fine. NFL spokesman Brian McCarthy declined to comment.


What the fuck, man. It's like Goodell has some sort of sick fetish for him.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> What the fuck, man. It's like Goodell has some sort of sick fetish for him.


I concur. I don't get why they continue to pester the man. Just let him be.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

wkdsoul said:


> Lynch.... :laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> Side note: what time does the game usually finish gmt?


Not sure what the exact time difference is between Central and GMT, but the game usually lasts 3-4 hours give or take because of the ridiculous commercials and the extended halftime show.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

eventually the NFLPA is gonna go apeshit over this picayune bullshit the NFL gets into with its players and the NFL is gonna have a big problem. well, whoever is commish at the time. the league itself will be okay.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

One of these days I hope an NFL Players wears a hat that says "Fuck NFL Sponsors, fine me Goddell."


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Lynch could not give less of a fuck right now!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Not sure how people hate Belichick for his press conferences and love Lynch :booklel


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

NE 27
SEA 13


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Aye do your thizzle thang & win another Super Bowl rang Marshawn.

I'm a NY dude but I know all about Town Bizness


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

And then there's this guy:

https://medium.com/the-cauldron/an-open-letter-to-charles-barkley-co-cb5c4e64cf3


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Can they just leave Lynch alone. He doesn't want to talk and the questions get the same answer each time.

"How do you feel about the win tonight?"

"Winning feels good...."

Or 5 variations of that.

How is this more relevant that deflated footballs?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Seahawks said they feel like they're on parole with the drug testing...

when like half the team was suspended at one point for illegal substances, I wonder :kobe


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Sith Rollins said:


> Not sure how people hate Belichick for his press conferences and love Lynch :booklel


this cant be a serious question.



i hope lynch wins vs the media. fuck the media. no one gives a fuck about your made up stories and life would go on without them. arian made a perfect comment regarding the answers to their questions as well, which is that they're all essentially scripted and useless because no one wants to say anything that could help the other team or might hurt their brand.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Ppl acting like Lynch is in the right are fucking morons to the highest degree.

A man gets paid millions and millions of dollars to play football because of fans! I'm not saying he doesn't work hard, because he obviously does. But to act like a jackass and not even answer questions constantly is stupid. Media day is there for the fans, and the guy straight tells them all to fuck off every time. I'm not even going to get into the BB stuff. They do it very differently.

Oh yes, the media is out to get everyone! They're evil! It's the same ppl who say fuck the government, fuck cops, fuck everyone lol. Yeah, they're so bad and out to make everyone look bad. Certain parts of the media are scum, but it's places like ESPN that report false shit, are more concerned with what happens off the field than what happens on it. If you watch media day half the questions are simple and it's just reporters trying to bring something back to their editors or the fans or whatever. So what they ask you some questions on what it means to be a Seahawk, or what are your thoughts on Carter saying you'll be in the HoF. These aren't questions to hurt his character, he is doing that himself. The fucking guy has made more money than all of ever will combined to play a sport. He should stop acting like he in slave labor. Regardless of what Lynch and you guys think, he DOES owe the fans the right to not act like that. It's in every NFL players contract that they HAVE to do this.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

This is a quote from a guy on a sports site I post on that sums up my thoughts perfectly

_"The only clown is Marshawn. 

It's not about the media. He's contractually obligated to talk to the media, and in turn, to the FANS. 

His fans are the ONLY ones who make his career possible. He plays fucking football for a living and makes millions. Talk to the god damned media. Do your part, and quit being a child.

Honestly, guy goes out of his way to break rules and not talk to the media. Then can't believe he was fined for it.

It just boils down to entitlement with these kind of people. Athletes who have had nothing but people bow down to them their entire lives. Now they cannot fathom doing something that they do not want to for five minutes...

Hmm… why does it seem 99% of other players in the league get by with absolutely no problem, and can just put in their time without causing a national fucking scene? Because they don't have rocks for brains. 

Grow up. That's really all it is. Be a man, for fuck sake."_


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*SUPER BOWL: NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS vs SEATTLE SEAHAWKS*

It's funny you're going on this tirade about how Lynch is disrespecting his fans by doing this when the majority of his fans are behind him with this. His fans aren't the butthurt ones writing essays.

And also lol @ you blaming Marshawn for making this a national scene. Yeah Marshawn is the one who decided to make his press conferences the top stories on channels like ESPN, national media has nothing to do with it. They let the players decide what airs on their networks and gets posted on their websites. And Marshawn is the entitled one, not the media members having meltdowns because 1 out of 53 players on the team doesn't give them the time of day.

No, media day isn't there for the fans. It's there to make the crybaby ass media feel important. I'm sure the majority of fans would not give one fuck if media day didn't exist. I know I damn sure wouldn't and most people in this thread probably wouldn't


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Notorious said:


> It's funny you're going on this tirade about how Lynch is disrespecting his fans by doing this when the majority of his fans are behind him with this. His fans aren't the butthurt ones writing essays.
> 
> And also lol @ you blaming Marshawn for making this a national scene. Yeah Marshawn is the one who decided to make his press conferences the top stories on channels like ESPN, national media has nothing to do with it. They let the players decide what airs on their networks and gets posted on their websites. And Marshawn is the entitled one, not the media members having meltdowns because 1 out of 53 players on the team doesn't give them the time of day.
> 
> ...



it's not just the media day, it's every day

it's in his contract to do this and when he gets fined ppl like you cry about it saying it's not fair

all they're doing is asking him some basic questions and he acts like they're out to get him


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Lynch and Gronk talking about Mario Kart.

:sodone


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I complain because it's a stupid rule to have. I'd feel the same if it was Terrell Suggs and he's one of my least favorite players. If a player doesn't want to talk the media then so be it. There's 52 other players in the locker room they can interview but they insist on shoving 20 mics in Marshawn's face. And it's nothing new, Lynch has been no-selling the media for a while now it's just now that the Seahawks are a household name it's the top story on ESPN. If he was still in Buffalo no one would care


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Notorious said:


> I complain because it's a stupid rule to have. I'd feel the same if it was Terrell Suggs and he's one of my least favorite players. If a player doesn't want to talk the media then so be it. There's 52 other players in the locker room they can interview but they insist on shoving 20 mics in Marshawn's face. And it's nothing new, Lynch has been no-selling the media for a while now it's just now that the Seahawks are a household name it's the top story on ESPN. If he was still in Buffalo no one would care
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It was 5 minutes. You're getting paid millions of dollars to play a game. If you can't take 5 fucking minutes to answer a couple of questions than you're a clown as far as I'm concerned. He should be fined for it. It's his obligation to cooperate with this kind of stuff. It's in his contract lol.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*SUPER BOWL: NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS vs SEATTLE SEAHAWKS*



GitRekt said:


> It was 5 minutes. You're getting paid millions of dollars to play a game. If you can't take 5 fucking minutes to answer a couple of questions than you're a clown as far as I'm concerned. He should be fined for it. It's his obligation to cooperate with this kind of stuff. It's in his contract lol.



Lynch is obligated to answer their questions. He's not obligated to give them long, well thought out answers. There's nothing illegal about him answering every question the same.

If you're crying like a spoiled brat because someone won't answer your generic, cliche questions and give you generic, cliche responses for 5 minutes I'd probably say they're a clown too

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Notorious said:


> Lynch is obligated to answer their questions. He's not obligated to give them long, well thought out answers. There's nothing illegal about him answering every question the same.
> 
> If you're crying like a spoiled brat because someone won't answer your generic, cliche questions and give you generic, cliche responses for 5 minutes I'd probably say they're a clown too
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



I don't give a flying fuck what Lynch says and I think it's funny when he gives the same response back. This is @ the ppl crying saying the media is fucked, the nfl is out to get Lynch, and that Lynch shouldn't be fined. Neither of those are true. The media is fucked in some regards but take media day for example, it's a fun atmosphere for the media and fans before the sb. it's not to be taken seriously, most of the questions are jokes. Gronk was asked to sing a Katy Perry song a few days ago.

Lynch has the right to say whatever he wants or he has the right to say nothing. But it's in his contract that he has to conduct himself a certain way, and if he doesn't he'll get fined just the same as anyone else.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

All I know is if I was lynch, I'd answer all the questions in the least optimal way possible, maybe drop some f-bombs and n-bombs in there, make it sound like I hate white people to no end, etc


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Stax Classic said:


> All I know is if I was lynch, I'd answer all the questions in the least optimal way possible, maybe drop some f-bombs and n-bombs in there, make it sound like I hate white people to no end, etc


yeah, he should alienate the majority of his fans that are the reason the league exists and the reason why he has a career playing football.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Who cares? If you're good enough, they'll keep you employeed no matter how abrasive or insensitive your personality is.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There's just not much to talk about leading up to this game. There are only two teams left. So bullshit like Lynch refusing to talk to the media becomes a bigger thing than it normally would be.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lol @ rekt. lynch all day.


lol at him trying to talk for every fan. if you actually think any seahawk fan cares if he talks to the media then you're delusional, not the ones that saying what he's doing is fine. most of us don't care, this has been shown by the fact that a large portion of fans showing support for what he's doing. if some care then they can go eat shit because they're the ones acting entitled. i watch him for what he does on the field, im a fan because of his aggressive running and awesome ability, not because of what he says to the media or acts like outside of football.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

The reason why Lynch responds the way he does is because when he was in Buffalo a lot of his comments got misconstrued & was said out of context so he just chose not to give the media the opportunity to put him in a position where his comments could be used in a negative light.

The media doesn't have to interview him, they choose to.

That's what a lot of people are getting twisted. 

If the media does in fact choose to interview you then you have to respond it's written in every player's contracts *but they don't have to interview you.*

If a guy is giving you a hard time and just doesn't want to converse with you then stop going to him.

If you keep going to an area that is nowhere close to where you live and you continuously get robbed why keep going there?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

THAT'S BILL SIMMONS MUSIC


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Berman picked the Seahawks to no one's surprise.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Zayniac said:


> Berman picked the Seahawks to no one's surprise.


I'm surprised he didn't pick the Bills.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Apparently we're going to Boston Pizza now for the game. I don't mind going out w friends to a SB party if it's not my team, but when the Pats are there I just like watching alone.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So, :rodgers just won MVP. I thought JJ should've won but congrats to Aaron nonetheless.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:rodgers2 MVP :mark: MVP :mark: MVP :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

JJ did more then Aaron ever could, he was robbed

Don't see Rodgers playing 2 way


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

It's funny how the popular opinion is that JJ should have won, that the QB mvps are getting ridiculous because their stats are clearly inflated and instead of making their inflated stats the new normal we act as if they're still "earth shattering"(stafford has had a 5000 yard season and a 40 TD season im pretty sure), and have that the media has completely downplayed the importance of defense. 


if a QB breaks every QB record or does something ridiculous like Peyton did last season, then sure, give him a MVP because he did something MVP like. if a QB simply puts up amazing stats, like the other elite QBs in the league, then they're really not doing anything more special than anyone else.

I know Watt's team didn't make the playoffs, but his impact on defense and ability to help keep games close is undeniable. The attention he gets from blockers is similar to the attention a basketball gets when the other team tries doubling him: the opposing team is force to use more people to stop him which frees up teammates to do damage. The fact this happens to him and he stills put up amazing stats is saying something, he's improving the play of everyone around him while still making incredible plays himself. 


I know nothing is going to change and this really isn't a rant against Rodgers, he had a great season, but I just it's stupid that a defensive player can have literally one of the best years of all time and not even get a third of the vote.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Watt got robbed for MVP.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

yeah, I disagree. watt should have won. there were 2-3 qbs that did what rodgers did albeit his stats were a little bit better.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Did Peyton never throw for 4000 yards on the Colts Magic?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

How could someone vote Wagner for MVP?

He plays on a defense with Sherman, Chancellor, Thomas, Wright, Maxwell and other studs not to mention he missed 5 games


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

It's about damn time Will Shields got in! Should have been first ballot. Never missed a game in his 14 year career and made 12 Pro Bowls while being a class act off the field. So happy for him.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The best Center of all time finally got in too, goat tinglehas


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Congrats to Bettis.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Watt will always be the true MVP of this year pls.


CHARLES HALEY to the Hall of Fame :mark:

All the other guys are obvious Hall of Famers: Tim Brown, Junior Seau, Will Shields, Jerome Bettis.


I actually thought Will Shields was already enshrined.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Notorious said:


> Lynch is obligated to answer their questions. He's not obligated to give them long, well thought out answers. There's nothing illegal about him answering every question the same.
> 
> If you're crying like a spoiled brat because someone won't answer your generic, cliche questions and give you generic, cliche responses for 5 minutes I'd probably say they're a clown too
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You try doing what Lynch does at your job with managers or customers and see how long it takes you to get written up or fired.

Its a part of Lynches JOB to do those , he should do them. He is paid well enough .


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I too thought Watt should have gotten MVP, but not surprized at all that he didn't.

Indifferent to Seattle; don't like New England. So hoping the Seahawks take it tonight.

Seattle to win by 10.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Seattle to win 27-17. I agree with RKing.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll be rooting for New England tonight. I don't care much for either of the teams but a couple buddies live in the New England area (Maine) so I'll show my support for them.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I think it will be a close hard fought game with the Pats reserving what happened to them a few years ago against the Giants and they score the late game winning touchdown defeating the Hawks 24-21.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

I want a NE win soo bad, but Im expecting a third Super Bowl loss in a row.
I just dont think that we can stop Lynch running or Wilson scrambling on us and score enough points to win.

23-16 Seattle and Lynch the MVP with 2 TD and 150+ yards running.


Well, Go Pats, please prove me wrong.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Go Katy Perry! You got this gurl!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

This will be my 1st ever American Football game so I'm hoping for a good showing from you yanks

& apparently some chap called Tom Brady is the David Beckham of this sport. So he's a beautiful, dull, sports icon who prefers modelling over the sport he plays? Good to know


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...riots-deflated-footballs?campaign=Twitter_atl



Eleven of the 12 footballs used in the first half were judged by the officials to be under the minimum of 12.5 PSI, but just one was two pounds under. Many of them were just a few ticks under the minimum.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Make a dynasty beating the last dynasty. LETS GO HAWKS.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

GitRekt said:


> How could someone vote Wagner for MVP?
> 
> He plays on a defense with Sherman, Chancellor, Thomas, Wright, Maxwell and other studs not to mention he missed 5 games


they were 6-4 at the start of the season. after coming back they haven't lost.



i don't think people realize how amazing just about everyone on that defense is, it's not just Earl/Sherman/Thomas doing all the work.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap30...riots-deflated-footballs?campaign=Twitter_atl
> 
> 
> 
> Eleven of the 12 footballs used in the first half were judged by the officials to be under the minimum of 12.5 PSI, but just one was two pounds under. Many of them were just a few ticks under the minimum.


Well there you have it. The Pats were unjustly crucified by the NFL. They deserve compensation. I'd suggest starting the game with at least two touchdowns but I'm expecting a blowout so it's not really necessary anyway.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I'll say Seahawks win between 4-7 points. Let's go 24-20.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

I hope the Seahawks win just so the notion of QB rings making a quarterback goes away.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nymeria said:


> they were 6-4 at the start of the season. after coming back they haven't lost.
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think people realize how amazing just about everyone on that defense is, it's not just *Earl*/Sherman/*Thomas* doing all the work.


EARL

Kam is so mad at you right now.

And yeah Bobby Wagner is one of the best LBs in the game, which makes him one of the best defenders.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Off of the Super Bowl for as second, it was gratifying to finally get his recognition from The Hall of Fame. I'm surprised it took so long, but he richly deserves the honor. :clap


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Tom Brady can get to the end, but can't close the deal. The Patriots haven't won the Super Bowl in TEN years while The Seahawks DESTROYED the Broncos last year! My money is on The Seahawks to repeat victory! :evil

- Vic


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vic Capri said:


> Tom Brady can get to the end, but can't close the deal. The Patriots haven't won the Super Bowl in TEN years while The Seahawks DESTROYED the Broncos last year! My money is on The Seahawks to repeat victory! :evil
> 
> - Vic


If the seahawks played like they did two weeks ago they will get killed by the pats and the pats wont let them back in the game. they were lucky to win that game because of GBs stupidity. 

This game will come down to how much time the pats give Wilson to throw the ball, if he has all the time in the world to throw the pats are going to lose. 

As a pats fan I do think the hawks have a great chance to win since they have probably the best defense in the NFL. I think it will be a close game.
Brady should have won the last SB he was in if not for the Welker drop . Even the lose when they could have been 18-1 the giants had the lucky catch on the helmet which if that didnt happen the pats would have won that game too.

As long as Brady does not come out over pumped up, he should be ok. The last thing I want to see is another safety the first play of the game.

Ialso dont see the pats coming back from 14 points from the seahawks, so if the pats get too far behind early, its game over.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Expecting a close one, but I think Seattle's gonna pull it off and get that 2nd ring.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Vic Capri said:


> Tom Brady can get to the end, but can't close the deal. The Patriots haven't won the Super Bowl in TEN years while The Seahawks DESTROYED the Broncos last year! My money is on The Seahawks to repeat victory! :evil
> 
> - Vic


So you didn't watch a single game this season huh


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I predict the Seahawks to win. I think it'll start out as a low-scoring affair and then the scoring will pick up in the 2nd half.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

COME ON Seakhawks!!!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't care which team wins 
I think the Pats pull it out tho 

I wouldn't mind seeing Lynch get another ring to piss off Goodell and the media


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

The Seahawks bandwagon is real.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Thomas Davis ftw


----------



## The Dark Warlords (Jul 30, 2014)

New England is my favorite team with Seattle being my 2nd favorite.

I saw New England wins this game. They win by one point. Very close with a last second 4th quarter extra point field goal.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

The Dark Warlords said:


> New England is my favorite team with Seattle being my 2nd favorite.
> .


jesus fucking christ face palm x10billion


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: Showtime!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Refs already blew a call on the first drive 

NFL refs may be the worst in all major sports


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

If the reffing continues the way it has, then they need to change it to WWE Presents The NFL.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Who was Brady even throwing to?


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Smh Brady with another stupid INT...


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice counter by Jeremy Lane. Interception at the goal line!

- Vic


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Is it just me or did that 1st quarter go by fast?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wonder what the odds were on a scoreless first quarter?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

That lost puppy was a metaphor for the Seahawks offense


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Pats having their way against that Seahawks defense.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Patriots draw first blood.

- Vic


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Alright, I've only seen the first Fast and the Furious so when did it go from racing cars to what I saw in that trailer?


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh look.. Brady couldnt keep his grip.

:troll


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Is Nationwide fucking serious with that commercial


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Now, we're even! 7-7

- Vic


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Patriots at the last second!


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

This sh** is rigged!

- Vic


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

What was the over/under for this game?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, I feel like we're in for a hell of a game.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That first half went by quickly.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Katy Perry :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The Absolute said:


> That first half went by quickly.


Games drag on and on from penalties. Surprisingly clean game here tonight.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

See that Chicago? You can just find 6'5" WR off the streets as undrafted free agents. Please try harder in acquiring a number 3 WR please. 

Also glad this game is close right now. Makes a better watch.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Rather watch the puppy bowl unless Katy Perry brings her puppies.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Surprised Seattle tried to score,but it worked. It will be brutal if NE loses in the last 30 seconds again.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Surprised Seattle tried to score,but it worked. It will be brutal if NE loses in the last 30 seconds again.


IT WOULD BE GREAT!!!!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

YAS KATY BIT!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Surprised Seattle tried to score,but it worked. It will be brutal if NE loses in the last 30 seconds again.


no kidding, that is why the pats need to make sure there is little to no time left on the clock (meaning less than 10 secs) if they an score at the end of the game to go ahead. 

that was awful how they just let them go down the field like that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sharks are awesome!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Missy Elliot!? Why not?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Is this the Superbowl or Pee Wee's Playhouse?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

She was supposed pop a tit!


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Really good halftime show.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

yeah halftime show was pretty good

hey pete carrol covering gronk with an LB is uh not the scheme you want to be running


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

i liked the half time show

as for the game, think brady gunna choke


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Rodgers said:


>


LOL The sad part is that it's true... But yeah this was one of the best half-time shows they had in a while, since the bit with Destiny's child.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Katy Perry should've waited next year to do the halftime show. Would've been a perfect time to perform "California Girls"


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Had family over for a SB party... we all talked during the game. Halftime show came on and everyone went quiet. Most of them don't even know Katy Perry and were pleasantly surprised. Well, guess that means the half time show just blew the superbowl game right out of the water. 

Commercials have mostly been crap though... don't really feel like watching anymore now


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

That halftime show was literally the best halftime show in Super Bowl history. Katy Perry killed it!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Had family over for a SB party... we all talked during the game. Halftime show came on and everyone went quiet. Most of them don't even know Katy Perry and were pleasantly surprised. Well, guess that means the half time show just blew the superbowl game right out of the water.
> 
> Commercials have mostly been crap though... don't really feel like watching anymore now


Very true. Sad part is I used to always watch them because they were hilarious. Now they are just bland advertisements. Atleast make them entertaining or funny.


Best one I've seen is the Coca-Cola one with the boy on the school bus(boy that was just too funny for some reason) and the Walter White one.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Jesus christ. I can deal with the Patriots losing. I can't deal with another phony-ass post-game sermon from Black Tebow.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> Commercials have mostly been crap though... don't really feel like watching anymore now


Ray Rice beat the shit out of his lady friend and the NFL have to clean their image. So no fun commercials.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

No doubt, Katy did a phenomenal job tonight! 
Still...I'm not gonna go to any of her concerts anytime soon. 
I mostly just watched to see if there was going to be a FAIL moment...
While there wasn't outright, Katy going from a pop to rap persona was a small hiccup and a bit cringe-worthy.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Interception #2 ! You go Seahawks!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Seattle's starting to put this game out of reach.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Call me a pessimist, but its over.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

He backs it up but GOD I HATE RICHARD SHERMAN !


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

don't get the sherman hate at all


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Patriots came out this half looking... deflated.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I said it in the Baltimore game, and numerous times during the season, and I'll say it again: Brady needs a legit WR. Edlemen is "good" in the sense that he spams him the ball and he catches it a lot on short passes. And aside from that, he's mostly throwing to RB/TE, which you can only do so much of. 

The Pats need someone who can actually stretch the field and make catches downfield. Falling behind like they have in this game, it's so hard for them to move down the field quickly when it's all dink and dunk with Edelmen/TE/RB.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*SUPER BOWL: NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS vs SEATTLE SEAHAWKS*

I'm at work and just looked at the stats...Wilson has thrown only 4 passes AND THEYRE UP 10? :ti :ti :ti


Nevermind, ESPN app was fucking up like usual, he's thrown 13 times.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

We've got ourselves a game.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

That was shit Seattle.

Let's go D!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

seattle offense going into sleep mode not beast mode last 3 possessions


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I hope we get our first overtime in the SB! :mark:


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Patriots about to redeem themselves! WOW! 28-24 with 2 minutes left on the clock!

- Vic


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This game has lived up to the hype so far. These last 2 minutes should be dramatic as fuck.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Dat catch by Kearse though...


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I turn to see the score or if it's over and see a movie reel catch..... yeeeeesh. Tyrese 2.0?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Intercepted. Pats win. Fuck.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And just like that the script becomes clear as day. That running ggame and you pass? Pfffttttt... please. Fake as hell.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

fuck fuck fuck


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:dead3


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Should have just gave it to Lynch right there. He could have easily plowed it in. Bad coaching call right there.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Fire that coordinator


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Congrats, Patriots fans. Insane ending!

- Vic


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

How do you not run with Lynch? Great game.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

SAY HELLO TO YOUR SURVIVOR POOL WINNER. ME.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

And of course a fight breaks out to end the game. What a "deflating" ending to what was a great Super Bowl game.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh my god, I texted my friend it was over and I am shocked they came back :sodone. 

That pck was the biggest of his career


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Wilson channeling Dalton at the end there


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Congrats Patriots. Fought back well. Deserved it. Great game to watch.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

GOD I HATE SEATTLE. THIS IS SO GREAT RIGHT NOW :banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

What a hell of a finish. Great game and congrats to the Patriots. :clap


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats Patriots fans. I only hope that I one day get to be alive to see my team win the Super Bowl. It must be the greatest feeling in the world.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I was kind of hoping for a squash but damn, that ended up being a fantastic game. From the Pats double touchdown to the body catch to the interception, so many emotions these past few minutes.

:brady2, The GOAT


Shermans' tears too.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Pete Caroll, half yard line, that run game... throws it? Let's not go into the cushions that short passing game was given all post season. Man, the NFL has just gone down hill. Either it's incredible match fixing to make it "exciting" or the people involved int he game are just really really stupid now. Holy fuck no wonder I don't watch full games anymore...


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Who the fuck called that play!?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WHAT A FUCKIN GAME! FULL OF EMOTION! :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Well the Seahawks blew a good chance there, just bad play calling at the end. Good on the Patriots to take advantage.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Team Cena wins, LOL

- Vic


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Sorry Seattle and Daniel Bryan, but Tommy reigns supreme again! Who's with me?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

***** stars what a game. A catch shades of the Antonio Freeman catch in which the Pats almost got beat again off an incredibly low odds catch, only for that blunder of all blunder. Couldn't script a better finish. You don't rig/draw that up any better in drama.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Amazing Super Bowl :banderas Definitely better than that blowout from last year lol.

Congrats to the Pats :clap


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Doesn't seem real. Seems like too much of a story to happen the way it did. Brady is the best.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I happy for Patriot fans. My boy Pete done screwed the pooch. fpalm


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Poor Bryan keeps taking L's this year. :mj2

Watch Reigns suddenly become a Patriots fan. :haha


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That ending is the type of bullshit I usually see from my team. But not a perennial playoff team like the 'Hawks. Why the fuck would you pass it when you were THAT CLOSE to the end zone, especially with the performance Marshawn Lynch was giving tonight? That was some genuine fuckery right there.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, the "bad guys" won.

I guess those dastardly villains "cheated" to win again.

By the way, WHY THE FUCK DID YOU THROW WHEN YOU'RE HALF A YARD AWAY FROM SCORING?!?!?!

Wilson should get 20 million deducted from that sweet new contract he's gonna get.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Seahawks screwed the Seahawks.



Congrats to the Pats, but Brady isn't the GOAT. he threw checkdown passes all game, it's not like he was lighting them up. lane got hurt and he kept targeting his side of the field as edelman and danny were outrunning him, getting a ton of yards after the catch. he missed open guys and he had his picks, but he did play a good game. seattle had this game though and they fucked themselves out of it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

calling a pass will go down as one of the bigger super bowl mistakes of recent memory. give the ball to lynch until he scores or the game's over. why would you put it in the air from the 1-yard line with no time left and lynch beasting all over the pats. 

the fight was pretty decent tho.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Man it feels like my Dolphins losing. It feels like them losing in the final seconds those two games...the one where Philbin called a timeout at the end of the game to give the Packers and Lions enough time to score and win. God brings back bad memories

fpalm :cry :mj2


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Im in fucking tears man, Im done emotionally. 

That first INT, Seattle scoring with 30 secs left before the half, that 2 INT, Brady and the offense coming back....and then, that Giants 08 esque catch from Kearse killed me. I thought it was over.

Fuck me I cant anymore.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Oh thank fuck the Patriots won!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Brady the GOAT :drose 

What an ending. Brady leading them to the win against the unbeatable and ELITE Seahawks D. Down by 10 and still come back to win it :mj2. 

Butler should eat for free for the rest of his life with that play. After that crazy amazing catch I texted my cousin and said it's over. When that pick happened I screamed Oh my god for about 10 minutes :wall


Pats were done after getting stomped by the Chiefs. They were weak, not good anymore, Brady was done and they are now Super Bowl champs.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm ready for the offseason already. Let's go :tucky


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That was the biggest sports blunder of all time, in my opinion. You have Marshawn Fucking Lynch, who just pounded the ball to the 1 yard line.

And you try throwing it? And ruin your probability to repeat as Super Bowl Champions? I will never understand this.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

D'oh! said:


> I'm ready for the offseason already. Let's go :tucky


Fuck that I'm ready for the 2015 season already. :tucky

No more meaningful football for 7 months. :mj2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> Seattle's starting to put this game out of reach.





DX-Superkick said:


> Call me a pessimist, but its over.


*Did you learn nothing last week :drake1? It's not over until it's over. Pats all day baby :brady2*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Sith Rollins said:


> Brady the GOAT :drose
> 
> What an ending. Brady leading them to the win against the unbeatable and ELITE Seahawks D. Down by 10 and still come back to win it :mj2.
> 
> ...


^this is the type of stuff we'll always have to hear now because carroll fucked up.


ignore the fact that edelman had huge returns on punts, that both him and danny were making most of the plays AFTER THE CATCH.

ignore the fact they lost lane and that's the guy that kept getting beat or the person that lane was supposed to be covering.

ignore avril's concussion, ruining their rush.

the defense wasn't healthy at the end and you could see it hurt them. not saying it's any less impressive coming back on them, but it's not like they were 100% whatsoever.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Tom Brady won MVP!?

That is some horseshit!

Just because he won his 4th Super Bowl and finally beat his SB losing doesn't mean he should get it. Give that shit to Butler or Edelman.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Is it GRONK SOY FIESTA time? :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

brady was throwing it into the ground when he got any pressure at all. these media members and their QBVPs. :drake1


i know im salty, but this game wasn't won by brady's amazingness. hell it wasn't even won by the pats offense, fuck sakes carroll.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Fuck that I'm ready for the 2015 season already. :tucky
> 
> No more meaningful football for 7 months. :mj2


Lol I have to wait 7 months to see more spectacular Dalton picks


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Tom Brady won MVP!?
> 
> That is some horseshit!
> 
> Just because he won his 4th Super Bowl and finally beat his SB losing doesn't mean he should get it. Give that shit to Butler or Edelman.


The NFL has a love affair with Brady akin to the WWE and Cena... they keep trying to make him out as the god of quarterbacks when he's always been more the benefactor from a few playmakers or just poor defense. Put this guy in the league 20 or 30 years ago and the GOAT talk and constant MVP bullshit wouldn't even be on the radar since he'd just be, at best, a Bradshaw: Good but nowhere near the ALL TIME lists he is on for some ungodly reason now.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Tom Brady won MVP!?
> 
> That is some horseshit!
> 
> Just because he won his 4th Super Bowl and finally beat his SB losing doesn't mean he should get it. Give that shit to Butler or Edelman.


Yeah I think it should have went to Edelman too.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Nymeria said:


> brady was throwing it into the ground when he got any pressure at all. these media members and their QBVPs. :drake1
> 
> 
> *i know im salty*, but this game wasn't won by brady's amazingness. hell it wasn't even won by the pats offense, fuck sakes carroll.












Edelman could have won the MVP but I am fine with Brady winning it. Down 10 in the 4th against the greatest defense of all time and he brought them back. I would legit give it to Butler though. That is probably the biggest play in Super Bowl history. 

Wilson was 11-0 against Superbowl QBs? Well Brady became the 1 in 11 and 1 :mj2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Seattle shouldn't have been there anyway, God fucked the Packers.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I can't hate on Tom Brady. That was an emotional victory for him!

- Vic


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

D'oh! said:


> Lol I have to wait 7 months to see more spectacular Dalton picks


And I gotta wait 7 months to see more :cutler picks.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

New England played great, but they didn't win that game; fucking Carroll threw it away.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Sith Rollins said:


> Edelman could have won the MVP but I am fine with Brady winning it. Down 10 in the 4th against the greatest defense of all time and he brought them back. I would legit give it to Butler though. That is probably the biggest play in Super Bowl history.
> 
> Wilson was 11-0 against Superbowl QBs? Well Brady became the 1 in 11 and 1 :mj2


really salty, but not because of the pats. im mad at carroll for fucking tha tgame up royally.


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

Edelman should have got MVP

Sherman's reaction there is too good, you can see his heart break.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

How the fuck are the Pats any more of cheaters than Seattle is? :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> The NFL has a love affair with Brady akin to the WWE and Cena... they keep trying to make him out as the god of quarterbacks when he's always been more the benefactor from a few playmakers or just poor defense. Put this guy in the league 20 or 30 years ago and the GOAT talk and constant MVP bullshit wouldn't even be on the radar since he'd just be, at best, a Bradshaw: Good but nowhere near the ALL TIME lists he is on for some ungodly reason now.


I thought that was Peyton?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Chrome said:


> And I gotta wait 7 months to see more :cutler picks.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh and thank you Incredelman. Big game.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Anyone else legit cried when Seahawks loss

Even if you aren't a 'Hawk fan?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Anyone else legit cried when Seahawks loss
> 
> Even if you aren't a 'Hawk fan?


Nah.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Jesus is Brady an unlikable guy. So smarmy.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Anyone else legit cried when Seahawks loss
> 
> Even if you aren't a 'Hawk fan?


Not after the idiocy at the end with that fight... the NFL really didn't come out of this game looking any good with the thuggery, the cheating scandal still out there, and the blatant attempt to ease the storm around Brady with a bullshit MVP (what, suddenly he picked up and carried the recievers for all the yards after the rather short passes? Fucking crying out loud). 

I really didn't want either team in the Superbowl and the finish really didn't have me excited, just laughing that I called it would be close game on the goal line with 3o seconds left..... a year ago.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Seahawks got lucky with that BS catch, they never should have been that close to the goal line in the first place.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Anyone else legit cried when Seahawks loss
> 
> Even if you aren't a 'Hawk fan?


Hawk fan here, and I am heartbroken.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562091900983709697
So will they use this game to rub into Bryan or not?


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

TheJack said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562091900983709697
> So will they use this game to rub into Bryan or not?


I'm so conflicted.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TheJack said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562091900983709697
> So will they use this game to rub into Bryan or not?


Shit probably. :lol

They'll probably make fun of the Broncos too since they're in Denver.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Bevell might want to tread lightly while in Seattle or he might wind up as my favorite band of the Seatlte scene and all time sang: down in a hole and i dont know if he can be saved. If Bevell isnt Seattle public enemy number one, he has to be close.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Nah.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

im legit crying tears of joy


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

FUCK RICHARD SHERMAN!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Anyone else legit cried when Seahawks loss
> 
> Even if you aren't a 'Hawk fan?


Nah - probably hyperbole on my part but as a lifelong NFL fan & somebody who's been a Buffalo Bills fan his whole life who lived & cried through the Super Bowls we lost as a little kid, that last play call is one of the dumbest things.

Straight up playing like little bitches trying to throw the damn ball at the goal line with a timeout & fucking Lynch as your RB. Makes no sense, run the damn ball with the guy who got you here in the first place. All this modern NFL shotgun BS just line up in the freaking I-Formation like a team with balls & pound the rock with your workhorse.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> Seahawks got lucky with that BS catch, they never should have been that close to the goal line in the first place.


Lucky catch true... but the playcalling was downright laughable after. This post season as a whole was just head scratching at best. I just don't get why, if it is all still truly legit, why the hell the defenses are giving such large cushions on short dump passes... which really made it worse when Brady got the MVP nod... like really, his recievers did all the bloody work.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

GitRekt said:


> im legit crying tears of joy


Right there with you bro! Catharsis! After losing two on a fluke, I almost thought it was gonna happen again! I was like: TOMMY DID HIS PART! NOW ITS TIME FOR THE D!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


>


Cutler :haha

FWIW, Bears ended up winning that game 41-3.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

10 years since winning their last Superbowl to overcome the odds against the defending champions, you couldn't have written a better NFL story!

- Vic


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

BREAKING NEWS: Seahawks Offensive Coach Darrell Bevell and Head Coach Pete Caroll fired after loss to the New England Patriots at Super Bowl XLIX


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Nah - probably hyperbole on my part but as a lifelong NFL fan & somebody who's been a Buffalo Bills fan his whole life who lived & cried through the Super Bowls we lost as a little kid, that last play call is one of the dumbest things.
> 
> Straight up playing like little bitches trying to throw the damn ball at the goal line with a timeout & fucking Lynch as your RB. Makes no sense, run the damn ball with the guy who got you here in the first place. All this modern NFL shotgun BS just line up in the freaking I-Formation like a team with balls & pound the rock with your workhorse.


What's bad... was watchign the NFL network and some replays/highlights of old Superbowls and seeing true, gritty pounding football where people were allowed to hit. Watched this game and, admittedly, I snickered through the parts I watched while channel fliping. The obsession with the passing and the attempts to do whatever it takes to grab the casual with a passing game on teams and in the head offic is just down right sickening. 

A bloody great defensive struggle like old or a smash mouth run game can be fucking more fun and thrilling than a bomb fest. 

But then, I was also ahead of the curve on the same obsession with flash and sizzle over substance in the MLB with the willing blind eye to steroids for the long ball. The fundamentals and small ball are where the real game is at and now, because of the scandal and the drop inevitable drop off to normal levels, the game is struggling. The same will happen to the NFL sooner or later and it's sad to watch.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> The NFL has a love affair with Brady akin to the WWE and Cena... they keep trying to make him out as the god of quarterbacks when he's always been more the benefactor from a few playmakers or just poor defense. Put this guy in the league 20 or 30 years ago and the GOAT talk and constant MVP bullshit wouldn't even be on the radar since he'd just be, at best, a Bradshaw: Good but nowhere near the ALL TIME lists he is on for some ungodly reason now.


You are talking about Manning not Brady the NFL and ESPN always suck Mannings dick and never give Brady credit. Even before this game they claim Manning is better than Brady which is just laughable. 

And Brady has done this with a huge number of average players on offense and only one or two great ones were as guys like Manning has always had a stacked offense. 

How can Brady not get MVP when he brought his team back and had 4 TDS and was 37/50 which I think is a SB record for completions. 

If Brady was in the league 20 years ago before free agency and you could keep your team together for years and years he would have been even better. 

How is brady not the best of all time, he has the most TDs, most yards, and most playoff wins of all time.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

HBK 3:16 said:


> New England played great, but they didn't win that game; fucking Carroll threw it away.


Nah, they won it. Seahawks have the #1 Defense and the Pats drove and scored 14 points in the 4th. My cousin told me that they didn't allow a 4th quarter TD all season ( doesn't sound believable but idk) but if thats true then Pats just took it. 

If you think that way then you probably said that the Packers gave it away instead of the Seahawks winning it?









:mj2


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

Nymeria said:


> really salty, but not because of the pats. im mad at carroll for fucking tha tgame up royally.


You know though Carroll did win a ring, outcoached McCarthy in the nfc title game. The postives outweigh the negatives.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Seahawks Offensive Coach Darrell Bevell and Head Coach Pete Caroll fired after loss to the New England Patriots at Super Bowl XLIX


LOL THAT WOULD BE FUCKING STUPID AFTER ALL CARROL FUCKING DID. LOL

I am a raiders fan I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE A CHANCE to throw that idiotic play in a playoff game much less a superbowl, some people do not realize how good the seahawks have it.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Cutler :haha
> 
> FWIW, Bears ended up winning that game 41-3.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Sith Rollins said:


> Nah, they won it. Seahawks have the #1 Defense and the Pats drove and scored 14 points in the 4th. My cousin told me that they didn't allow a 4th quarter TD all season ( doesn't sound believable but idk) but if thats true then Pats just took it.
> 
> If you think that way then you probably said that the Packers gave it away instead of the Seahawks winning it?


Well the Packers did kind of _give it away_ per say, we played terrible against them and gave them all sorts of opportunities with all of those turnovers that they failed to capitalize on, and they failed to maintain the 16-0 lead that they had; but Seattle did have to capitalize on the chances they got otherwise they wouldn't have even been in this game at all.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Lucky catch true... but the playcalling was downright laughable after. This post season as a whole was just head scratching at best. I just don't get why, if it is all still truly legit, why the hell the defenses are giving such large cushions on short dump passes... which really made it worse when Brady got the MVP nod... like really, his recievers did all the bloody work.


The pats defense played like crap too i mean giving Wilson all that time and not being able to catch him is a joke. The pats defense is supposed to be good. 

Brady deserved MVP but you are right you could have made a case for Edelman as well. But Brady deserved it more IMO and the QB always gets the nod when its close to who gets MVP. 

Do you really think Peyton Manning deserved MVP of his superbowl? Vinatieri should have won it.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> :mj2


Ignored :fuckedup


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


>












Fuckin' Grossman. :no:


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

Only deflated balls in this game were the Seatle defenders in the fourth.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> What's bad... was watchign the NFL network and some replays/highlights of old Superbowls and seeing true, gritty pounding football where people were allowed to hit. Watched this game and, admittedly, I snickered through the parts I watched while channel fliping. The obsession with the passing and the attempts to do whatever it takes to grab the casual with a passing game on teams and in the head offic is just down right sickening.
> 
> A bloody great defensive struggle like old or a smash mouth run game can be fucking more fun and thrilling than a bomb fest.
> 
> But then, I was also ahead of the curve on the same obsession with flash and sizzle over substance in the MLB with the willing blind eye to steroids for the long ball. The fundamentals and small ball are where the real game is at and now, because of the scandal and the drop inevitable drop off to normal levels, the game is struggling. The same will happen to the NFL sooner or later and it's sad to watch.


You know they were allowed to hit during Bradys first three superbowls right?
You know why the rules changed? because of Manning the the Colts because the pats d used to man handle them but they cried too much so they changed the rules for Manning the the colts.

You do realize that right?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> You know they were allowed to hit during Bradys first three superbowls right?
> You know why the rules changed? because of Manning the the Colts because the pats d used to man handle them but they cried too much so they changed the rules for Manning the the colts.
> 
> You do realize that right?


Plz ignore the ones who dislike the Pats. Tonight is a night for celebration. Watch some ESPN, NFL Network, listen to some sports radio. Fucking enjoy this :mj2

Pats were weak and done after the KC game. People were calling for Brady to retire. I heard the Seahawks would smoke the Pats because their D was too good. *WE WERE DOWN 10 AND CAME BACK IN THE 4th AND TOOK IT*. 

Just enjoy this birthday, the loss would have hurt a ton because this could be the last time they make it to the big game.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> The pats defense played like crap too i mean giving Wilson all that time and not being able to catch him is a joke. The pats defense is supposed to be good.
> 
> Brady deserved MVP but you are right you could have made a case for Edelman as well. But Brady deserved it more IMO and the QB always gets the nod when its close to who gets MVP.
> 
> Do you really think Peyton Manning deserved MVP of his superbowl? Vinatieri should have won it.


O believe me this isn't just a knock on any one team. I can't watch most games of any teams playing PERIOD anymore... the defense is just so god awfully played that I either laugh or cry at the state of the game. It's all become about the flashy passing game... to the point I've seen people argue that in 10 or 20 years the running game will merely be a trick play here and there while it is all passing. I almost threw up hearing that...

It just reminds me of the late 90s with baseball... all about the homerun to so many people. Thankfully, we still had a few teams that tried to build a complete team. I'll at least give the MLB a nod that we got a true championship classic in 2001 with the Yankees/Diamond Backs. Course, that was pretty much the last real noise the MLB made too because of the scandals around the home run era.

I'll be honest, I haven't been the NFL's biggest fan for nearly a decade with the choices they've made... they have been on WWE levels of bad for me and I've checked in now and then but I no longer watch every game I possibly can, even for "my team/s". The game just isn't fun anymore with one huge part of the equation so gutted... watching the old replays these past two weeks have just really depressed me on the state of the game lately.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> The pats defense played like crap too i mean giving Wilson all that time and not being able to catch him is a joke. The pats defense is supposed to be good.
> 
> Brady deserved MVP but you are right you could have made a case for Edelman as well. But Brady deserved it more IMO and the QB always gets the nod when its close to who gets MVP.
> 
> Do you really think Peyton Manning deserved MVP of his superbowl? Vinatieri should have won it.


why does brady deserve it more? plz do explain. edelman was making plays after the catch, which were typically thrown about 5 yards, and getting away from tacklers on one of the best secondaries.

the guy would have had 2 tds if brady didn't fuck up one of throws when he was wide open. it really wasn't close, edelman played a perfect game and brady didn't.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Chrome said:


> And I gotta wait 7 months to see more :cutler picks.


And I gotta wait 7 months to see :kaep fumbles, throw picks and the coaching staff sucks balls while Harbaugh laughs at Jed York all the way from Michigan.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> O believe me this isn't just a knock on any one team. I can't watch most games of any teams playing PERIOD anymore... the defense is just so god awfully played that I either laugh or cry at the state of the game. It's all become about the flashy passing game... to the point I've seen people argue that in 10 or 20 years the running game will merely be a trick play here and there while it is all passing. I almost threw up hearing that...
> 
> It just reminds me of the late 90s with baseball... all about the homerun to so many people. Thankfully, we still had a few teams that tried to build a complete team. I'll at least give the MLB a nod that we got a true championship classic in 2001 with the Yankees/Diamond Backs. Course, that was pretty much the last real noise the MLB made too because of the scandals around the home run era.
> 
> I'll be honest, I haven't been the NFL's biggest fan for nearly a decade with the choices they've made... they have been on WWE levels of bad for me and I've checked in now and then but I no longer watch every game I possibly can, even for "my team/s". The game just isn't fun anymore with one huge part of the equation so gutted... watching the old replays these past two weeks have just really depressed me on the state of the game lately.


I agree its a joke they dont let the players play defense anymore. You just breath of them and you get flagged. At least in this game they let them play which is how it should be. its always why the game went by so fast. The game is going in the wrong direction that is for sure, that is also why the passing records are being broken (single season) every other year. 

And I agree about baseball too that is why IMO Pedro Martinez is the best pitcher in the steroid era because he was clean and had an era of 1.74 one of those seasons when the 2nd best pitcher was in the 3s.

But like I said the NFL starting going in the wrong direction because of the Colts and Manning.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'll never believe that play call. Not even Jason Garrett would've passed there.

IMO

:garrett

Great game


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> Plz ignore the ones who dislike the Pats. Tonight is a night for celebration. Watch some ESPN, NFL Network, listen to some sports radio. Fucking enjoy this :mj2
> 
> Pats were weak and done after the KC game. People were calling for Brady to retire. I heard the Seahawks would smoke the Pats because their D was too good. *WE WERE DOWN 10 AND CAME BACK IN THE 4th AND TOOK IT*.
> 
> Just enjoy this birthday, the loss would have hurt a ton because this could be the last time they make it to the big game.


I hear ya, i cant wait until sports radio tomorrow and also tonight hearing ESPN make excuses to not give the Pats and Brady credit . The pats hate is so glorious and its great they won. It will be even better when the NFL has to apologize to the pats for the deflate gate BS since it seems like the only ball close to 2 PSI under was the colts ball and 4 were just 1 PSI and 4 others were just a few ticks under 12.5


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: SUPER BOWL: NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS vs SEATTLE SEAHAWKS*



birthday_massacre said:


> I agree its a joke they dont let the players play defense anymore. You just breath of them and you get flagged. At least in this game they let them play which is how it should be. its always why the game went by so fast. The game is going in the wrong direction that is for sure, that is also why the passing records are being broken (single season) every other year.
> 
> And I agree about baseball too that is why IMO Pedro Martinez is the best pitcher in the steroid era because he was clean and had an era of 1.74 one of those seasons when the 2nd best pitcher was in the 3s.
> 
> But like I said the NFL starting going in the wrong direction because of the Colts and Manning.


It wasn't just Manning. It was the ratings... they saw "oooo, casuals love the long ball!" so they did everything to make the game overall more appealing to a bunch of people that couldn't care less about the rest of the game and the intricacies and beauty of a well played defense or running game. 

It's just weird watching so many things decide to grab the casual viewer, the most fickle people on the planet, while slowly eroding the cores of their own product. You'd think the music world would have taught some lessons in that. You can only ride a casual wave so long before they get bored... better hope the fans that love the core of what you are are still around when that happens.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Don't discount the fantasy football effect either. Open up offense for STATS.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

rbhayek said:


> And I gotta wait 7 months to see :kaep fumbles, throw picks and the coaching staff sucks balls while Harbaugh laughs at Jed York all the way from Michigan.


Not if I can help it :troll


----------



## Wally Balls (Jan 26, 2015)

Sorry Seahawks...couldn't happen to a classier group of individuals!


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: SUPER BOWL: NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS vs SEATTLE SEAHAWKS*

Just saw this on twitter:

Lynch ran it 5 times from the 1 yard line this season:
1 TD, 2 no gain, 2 loss.

Dont know if the coaching staff knew about it and acted on it.


IMO, the calls from SF two years ago were worse, they threw it 4 times.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: SUPER BOWL: NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS vs SEATTLE SEAHAWKS*



TheJack said:


> Just saw this on twitter:
> 
> Lynch ran it 5 times from the 1 yard line this season:
> 1 TD, 2 no gain, 2 loss.
> ...


Wilson could have ran it in too with a bootleg. the pats couldn't catch him all night


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Don't discount the fantasy football effect either. Open up offense for STATS.


Very good point... that has become a billion dollar industry as well. And it is mostly built around the QB stat lines it seems. I mean, I tried it one year, had a good outing from my team outside QB and the other guy had a horrid outing except for a 6 TD game by Manning. Guess who won... I stopped playing after that because I realised it was all weigthed to one side of the game.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@GitRekt









*New avatar please :drose*


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Not if I can help it :troll


what an asshole. :grin2:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Can't believe that game


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Patriots balls were deflated in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

McQueen said:


> Can't believe that game














I am still in shock.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That catch and then that terrible call to throw a pass for one yard is the stuff of legends lol


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

im so happy


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fucking. Shit.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Where can I get these costumes?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The main thing I took him from tonight is my desire to squeeze a beach ball

Or two


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

slassar136 said:


> Where can I get these costumes?





Where and how can I get Katy Perry in my bed?


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

JM's Daddy said:


> Where and how can I get Katy Perry in my bed?


Men have been asking that since 2005.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> You are talking about Manning not Brady the NFL and ESPN always suck Mannings dick and never give Brady credit. Even before this game they claim Manning is better than Brady which is just laughable.
> 
> And Brady has done this with a huge number of average players on offense and only one or two great ones were as guys like Manning has always had a stacked offense.
> 
> ...


He's started five more playoff games than any other QB, so it's no surprise that he has all those records.

Yes, he is an all-time great QB. But to say he's better than Montana is just ridiculous. Montana went 4-0 in Super Bowls. 11 TDs and 0 INTs. QB Rating of 127.8. And that was back when the league didn't have rules protecting the QB and making sure WRs couldn't get breathed on.

If Brady was in the league 20 years ago before free agency, he'd be looked upon like John Elway. Great QB who happened to be around when NFC teams were curbstomping everyone else. So much of Brady's legacy is tied to the three rings he won in his first four seasons even though he had fewer TDs in that first Super Bowl run than his defense and special teams, and his defense held their opponents to 17 points or less in his first five playoff starts.

Like I said, he's one of the all-time greats. Probably Top 3. But any argument that he's the greatest QB of all-time is people falling victim to recency bias, homerism or just not knowing any better. They're the same people who'd say Kobe is better than MJ if he got a sixth ring.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

it seriously doesn't come down to superbowl wins or accomplishments, but those montana stats are something else.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Ok, I have honestly never argued Brady Vs Manning, this is going to be my first time.


In terms of stats and game managing, Manning is better
In terms of clutch and better under pressure (playoff games, superbowls) Brady is better.


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

Brady is the GOAT

Well done Pats, couldn't be happier today!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

pete carroll :ti

you didn't have your goal-line unit out there? you had 2 timeouts. the personnel out there worked out pretty well when lynch beast moded from the 5 to the 1. use a timeout and get the right people out there. or, you know, remember that there's no law dictating you have to go to a goal-line formation to run the ball at the 1 yard line.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> He's started five more playoff games than any other QB, so it's no surprise that he has all those records.
> 
> Yes, he is an all-time great QB. But to say he's better than Montana is just ridiculous. Montana went 4-0 in Super Bowls. 11 TDs and 0 INTs. QB Rating of 127.8. And that was back when the league didn't have rules protecting the QB and making sure WRs couldn't get breathed on.
> 
> ...


I didn't know that stats in Superbowl games are the only criteria for determining the greatest QB of all time...


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Was a good game, Pats congrats

Honestly didn't care other than the fact that it was in Arizona

But hell, I am still baffled as to not letting Lynch run it in...


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

To me that game was amazing. Brady had 1 bad int, the other I think Wagner just made a good play. Down 10 against the best defense, with them knowing you're throwing it with time running out to do that is amazing.

Peyton couldn't do it last year
Rodgers couldn't do it this year

BRADY DID IT. WITH NO HELP FROM THE RUN.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

ya brady did a hell of job making that game clinching INT. peyton couldn't have done that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> He's started five more playoff games than any other QB, so it's no surprise that he has all those records.
> 
> Yes, he is an all-time great QB. But to say he's better than Montana is just ridiculous. Montana went 4-0 in Super Bowls. 11 TDs and 0 INTs. QB Rating of 127.8. And that was back when the league didn't have rules protecting the QB and making sure WRs couldn't get breathed on.
> 
> ...


That is because he wins in the playoffs. So you are going to fault Brady for winning playoff games? LOL
Brady is BETER than Montana. Montana lost in previous rounds and couldn't make it to 6 superbowls. please tell me how its better to lose in an earlier round than to make it to the SB and lose? that makes no sense what so ever.
So you are going to tell me in the two years the pats lost the SB to the giants they would have been better off losing in the AFC title game? That tis just terrible logic.

Brady has more TDs and Wins than Montana in the playoffs and he has the same amount of SB titles. And Montana had the best WR of all time for most of his career in Jerry Rice. Where as Brady always had a revolving door of WRs and OC as well. 

And like i said before Bradys first three championships you could hit the QB and play defense, that stopped after manning and the colts cried the pats played tough defense. 

You put Brady on those SF teams and they would have more than 4 championships. FACT. 

Also its a huge deal Brady went ten years between winning SBs, no other QB has ever done that. That just how show great he is.

And its not just about rings, its about over all stats and winning. 

Brady has that over Montana.

And even if Kobe won 6 titles he still wouldn't be better than Jordan because Jordan was way better than Kobe in almost every category. 

And Montana an Brady are like 1a and 1b.
you an make a case for either of them. 

At worse Brady is #2 but its easy to make a case for him being #1


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Nymeria said:


> ya brady did a hell of job making that game clinching INT. peyton couldn't have done that.


Brady had a rating of over 100 with 4 td's against a defense that was on an absolute historical run. They KNEW it was coming because NE COULD NOT run for shit. Brady still beat them. Nobody else could do it. Rodgers got spotted 4 turnovers from wilson and another on special teams and he had lots of help from lacy and starks. Brady just proved he is clutch and MVP.

I said at halftime that this would have to be the Ravens game all over again. YES, Brady wasn't perfect but he MADE the plays when he had to which is more than Peyton can ever say. He is great, a class act, HoF'er, top 3-4 QB ever, but his only ring came when he threw 3 TD's to 7 INT's. Brady went 10-4 with another rushing one, not to mention in 6 SB's he has 14 TD's to 4 picks compared to Manning's 3 TD's and 4 INT's in 3 games

I'm very happy but I will always stand up for my man


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Funny thing about how classless the seahawks are throwing the coach under the bus for making the wrong call where s when the pats lose they blame themselves and not throw any of the playcalling or coaches under the bus.
pats win with class and lose with class.


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

Congratulations to the Patriots! I am a Giants fan and the only reason I rooted for the patriots is because I despise the Seahawks. I have no problem admitting Tom Brady is best quaterback ever. He went to six superbowls won two. Has set the record for most completions in the Superbowl and thrown more touchdowns in superbowl than Montana. He did what Rodgers, Peyton, or Brees couldn't do. That being said I think this his last super bowl


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I also wanna thank everyone who repped me tonight. lots of nice responses and stuff from my pals on here. i'll get you all back tomorrow. just kinda to buzzed right now to go through with all that

GO PATS


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

TheJack said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562091900983709697
> So will they use this game to rub into Bryan or not?


That's funny, I was expecting Cena and Nikki.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

GitRekt said:


> To me that game was amazing. Brady had 1 bad int, the other I think Wagner just made a good play. Down 10 against the best defense, with them knowing you're throwing it with time running out to do that is amazing.
> 
> Peyton couldn't do it last year
> Rodgers couldn't do it this year
> ...


Brady is the 1 in 10-1. Brady ended Wilson's streak against Super Bowl QBs :drose.

I think it's official too, Brady > Manning. Remember last year when people were wondering if Brady would have gotten blown out if it were him in the game. This year we saw. Down 10 against that D where they knew he was going to pass and they came back and won it.

So satisfying :banderas. So many salty too, just imagine if the Pats had lost and how much shit people would be talking.




Nymeria said:


> ya brady did a hell of job making that game clinching INT. peyton couldn't have done that.


Nah, he lead them to 2 TD drives in the 4th against the greatest defense of all time. Butler had probably the greatest play in Super Bowl history imo.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> Brady is the 1 in 10-1. Brady ended Wilson's streak against Super Bowl QBs :drose.
> 
> I think it's official too, Brady > Manning. Remember last year when people were wondering if Brady would have gotten blown out if it were him in the game. This year we saw. Down 10 against that D where they knew he was going to pass and they came back and won it.
> 
> ...


the debate is no longer Brady vs Manning, its now Brady vs Montana.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Game1778 said:


> Congratulations to the Patriots! I am a Giants fan and the only reason I rooted for the patriots is because I despise the Seahawks. I have no problem admitting Tom Brady is best quaterback ever. He went to six superbowls won two. Has set the record for most completions in the Superbowl and thrown more touchdowns in superbowl than Montana. He did what Rodgers, Peyton, or Brees couldn't do. That being said I think this his last super bowl


my good friend is a giants fan and i got no issues with them tbh. they are classic underdogs and i respect them a bunch.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Sith Rollins said:


> Brady is the 1 in 10-1. Brady ended Wilson's streak against Super Bowl QBs :drose.
> 
> I think it's official too, Brady > Manning. Remember last year when people were wondering if Brady would have gotten blown out if it were him in the game. This year we saw. Down 10 against that D where they knew he was going to pass and they came back and won it.
> 
> ...



Honestly, the debate between the two was in Tom's corner well before tonight. I'm a Pats fan so I get that I am bias. But the stats in the season are close. They each have lots of mvp's. Peyton got a few more but should he have won in 2008 and 2009? I gotta say no to both. 

Peyton is awesome. not gonna badmouth him anymore, im not trying to, just try to make the best case for tom being better, even though it's just a sport. I'm just so happy and proud.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

you just said peyton didn't deserve a MVP in a year his team was 14-0 before he sat the last two games.


ya, only slightly biased. :sip


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Nymeria said:


> you just said peyton didn't deserve a MVP in a year his team was 14-0 before he sat the last two games.
> 
> 
> ya, only slightly biased. :sip


He was good but I thought Brees and Favre were the go to picks. It doesn't matter I shouldn't have brought it up because I legit feel bad for the way Peyton's year ended. With the Pats winning I'd like to see him get one more tbh


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

GitRekt said:


> He was good but I thought Brees and Favre were the go to picks. It doesn't matter I shouldn't have brought it up because I legit feel bad for the way Peyton's year ended. With the Pats winning I'd like to see him get one more tbh


Peyton will never win a Super Bowl again as long as he plays! Aaron Rodgers can lead the Packers to four straight Super Bowl wins for the next five years for all I care!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

deepelemblues said:


> pete carroll :ti
> 
> you didn't have your goal-line unit out there? you had 2 timeouts. the personnel out there worked out pretty well when lynch beast moded from the 5 to the 1. use a timeout and get the right people out there. or, you know, remember that there's no law dictating you have to go to a goal-line formation to run the ball at the 1 yard line.


This is what confuses me about his explanation. Throwing on 2nd to eat some clock, with plans to run on 3rd and 4th, if necessary. But why risk it?

As you said, Lynch just got to the 1 yard line with that same package. It seems like any other option there would have been more logical and safer.

- Timeout.
- Spike the ball.
- Run it with Lynch.
- Option run with Russell.
- Throw the ball away.

I know, the target looked open initially and Butler made an incredible play on the ball. But again, why risk that? I've never coached football before, but a game of this magnitude, it seems like running on 2nd down from the 1 line is a no brainer opposed to throwing it...

Hell, it's Beast Fucking Mode. Let him run it against 11 defensive linemen crowding the line in that situation if it comes to that. 

But anyway, congrats to the Patriots... As much as it pained me to see that happen (lifelong Colts fan), they got the job done. 

And just because its custom to argue Brady vs. Peyton each time either guy is brought up, all I will say is: I wish Peyton had a genius coach for his time in Indy instead of conservative hack (times 3). And what I mean by that is: Bill Belichick is just excellent. He could field a team of division 3 scrubs and probably get to the Super Bowl.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

GitRekt said:


> He was good but I thought Brees and Favre were the go to picks. It doesn't matter I shouldn't have brought it up because I legit feel bad for the way Peyton's year ended. With the Pats winning I'd like to see him get one more tbh


:sip


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

One thing no one pointed out on that last INT. Butler was stupid to run it out of the end zone, he should have just fallen inside the endzone to put it on the 20, the pats were lucky seattle lost their shit on the next play and jumped off sides then got the 15 yard penalty. If they had control they could have gotten a safety then getting a free kick with a little time left.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Even IF you're going to pass, do it from under center and do it on a play action bootleg. If you're under center, the Patriots have to sell out to stop Lynch. Then you'd have one the of most elusive QBs in the game on a bootleg with the option to run or pass to what would probably be a wide open TE/WR. This would be an acceptable gamble.

I would not have had a problem if they had run that play and it was INT'ed. Hell I'd give the Patriots an immense amount of credit. On the bootleg, you also have the option to just throw it away since you're outside the tackle box.

Shotgun though throwing a slant is just...bad. You're throwing into the teeth of the defense because they're reading run. If you're concerned about the sack run the fade. But if you're concerned about the sack, lol just run Lynch.

I'm not sure I've ever seen a play run that is that incomprehensible. Oh wait:garrett


edit 1 million: And yes, Tom Brady was great tonight. He made a few mistakes, but overall he executed what was an impressive game plan by McDaniels. Oh shit I'm praising McDaniels.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

TheMenace said:


> I didn't know that stats in Superbowl games are the only criteria for determining the greatest QB of all time...


It isn't, but we're talking about a QB who was only a 2-time All-Pro, so I figured that anyone trying to argue that Brady is the greatest of all-time would want to focus on his postseason performance since it's the only thing that's really noteworthy about him. :lol



birthday_massacre said:


> That is because he wins in the playoffs. So you are going to fault Brady for winning playoff games? LOL
> Brady is BETER than Montana. Montana lost in previous rounds and couldn't make it to 6 superbowls. please tell me how its better to lose in an earlier round than to make it to the SB and lose? that makes no sense what so ever.
> So you are going to tell me in the two years the pats lost the SB to the giants they would have been better off losing in the AFC title game? That tis just terrible logic.


Team sport.

Montana posted a QB Rating under 80 in six of his 23 playoff appearances, and his teams went 2-4 in those games. Brady has posted a QB Rating under 80 in 11 of his 29 playoff appearances, and his teams have gone 7-4 in those games.

Montana was almost always lights out, and he had to be because if he wasn't, his team wasn't moving on. Brady has had the luxury of turning in mediocre performances every now and then without it killing his team's chances. From 2000-2007, the Patriots didn't need Tom Brady to be lights out to win playoff games. Shit, in his very first Super Bowl run, New England's defense and special teams scored more TDs than Brady did.



> Brady has more TDs and Wins than Montana in the playoffs and he has the same amount of SB titles. And Montana had the best WR of all time for most of his career in Jerry Rice. Where as Brady always had a revolving door of WRs and OC as well.


Brady has attempted 351 more passes than Montana did. Montana's TD rate was 6.1%. Brady's is 4.9%. Brady has more wins. He also has more losses. He also has a lower completion percentage somehow, despite playing in an era where you aren't allowed to touch QBs or breathe on WRs. Go figure.

Montana had Jerry Rice, sure. He didn't have him for more than half of his playoff games, including his first two Super Bowls, but he had Jerry Rice. Tom Brady has had Randy Moss, Wes Welker, Corey Dillon and Rob Gronkowski, among others. You can argue that he didn't have great weapons during his first few Super Bowl runs, but as we've already covered, it didn't matter how good his weapons were back then because Brady could play like ass and the Patriots would still win.



> And like i said before Bradys first three championships you could hit the QB and play defense, that stopped after manning and the colts cried the pats played tough defense.


You're referring to the 'Brady Rule,' yes?

If you're talking about the rules that tightened up contact on the wide receiver, then it's probably worth noting that Brady never put up big numbers until that rule was put into effect. Coincidentally, Montana never seemed to have any issues with putting up big numbers in spite of physical defense.



> You put Brady on those SF teams and they would have more than 4 championships. FACT.


FACT. :ti 



> Also its a huge deal Brady went ten years between winning SBs, no other QB has ever done that. That just how show great he is.


Why is that a huge deal? That just means it took him longer to win that fourth Super Bowl.

Joe Montana went to the fucking Chiefs and brought them to the verge of the Super Bowl. Is that a big deal?



> And its not just about rings, its about over all stats and winning.
> 
> Brady has that over Montana.


Overall stats? Maybe if we aren't adjusting for the fact that Brady plays in an era where Matthew Stafford is on pace to shatter league records.

Compared to their peers, though?

Here's how Montana compared to the other QBs of his era.
Here's Brady.

As for winning, like I said, it's a team sport.

Terry Bradshaw, Ben Roethlisberger and Ken Stabler rank 5th, 6th and 7th, respectively, in all-time winning percentage. Where would you rank them on your all-time list? That's what I thought.



> And even if Kobe won 6 titles he still wouldn't be better than Jordan because Jordan was way better than Kobe in almost every category.
> 
> And Montana an Brady are like 1a and 1b.
> you an make a case for either of them.


I'll admit that Montana/Brady is closer than Jordan/Kobe is, but as I've illustrated above, it's really hard to make the case that Brady is better.

As for where he _does_ rank...



> At worse Brady is #2 but its easy to make a case for him being #1


Eh. I wouldn't fault anyone for putting him 2nd. I have Unitas in that spot. You could make a case for guys like Bart Starr or Otto Graham or even John Elway. And I'm sure there are people out there would still put Dan Marino or Peyton Manning in that conversation. To each their own.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> It isn't, but we're talking about a QB who was only a 2-time All-Pro, so I figured that anyone trying to argue that Brady is the greatest of all-time would want to focus on his postseason performance since it's the only thing that's really noteworthy about him. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesnt Brady have the best winning % in the reg. season of any QB of all time ?


yeah its a team game and guess what? Without Montana the 49ers won the SB where as without Brady the pats dont even make the playoffs.

Brady has gone to the SB with THREE different rosters where was Montana and the same stacked team for most of his 49 career.
then he goes away form the 49ers and cant win a SB.

Montana had the best WR of all time for most of his career , Brady was throwing to mostly scrub WRs his whole career save a ew years and some of those scrubs he made stars .
Montana had a HOF offense where as Brady has not.

And i love how you just discount oh it didnt matter Brady didnt have great WRs for his first three SBs of course it does.
It also mattes for HIS STATS which you love to bring up for Montana. 

Brady put up very good numbers during his first few years what are you talking about. 

And when Brady got an offense as good as Montana and in 2007 we saw how out of this world his stats were.
Imagine if he had an offense like that for most of his carer like Montana did.
it wouldn't even be close.

Its a huge deal that Brady won another SB 10 years after his last SB, no other QB has ever done that and it shows Brady has won SBs with totally different rosters unlike Montana .

Not sure how you dont see that as a big deal.

And brady isn't even done yet with his career and he is just as good if not better than Montana.
Brady could win two more rings or at least one more then it wouldn't even be close with Montana.

Anyone who puts Petyon Manning in the convo with Montana and brady are idiots and dont know shit about football.

Its not hard to make the case that Brady is better, its pretty damn easy. 
It was much easier to keep you stacked team together in Montana's era. and like i said once he left the 49ers he codlin win without a stacked roster.

Brady has won with totally different rosters, that is why he is the best of all time.

And i have no issue with someone putting Montana 1st, I can see why you would but anyone who claims Brady isn't close or cant be #1 is just a blind hater. Because its very easy to make a case for Brady being #1 .


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Can we keep the Brady Vs Manning posts to like 4 sentences max please.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Montana ran the gauntlet of New York, Washington, and Chicago. These were incredibly tough teams. It cannot be overstated how incredibly good and dominant the NFC was in the 80s and early 90s. There is no equivalent in this era. 

Go look at the champions from 81 to 91. Guess which teams teams won all those Super Bowls. Ok the Raiders snuck one in:side:

I've also already gone off how it's difficult to compare QBs between eras. Brady is the best of this era. I don't think there's an argument anymore. Even if NE had lost this game, I think it'd still be Brady for the record.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

heartbroken. i wanted the seahawks to win so badly and to see them lose over a stupid, god awful play call at the end...just ugh. i really wanted to see wilson repeat.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, I have a TDL entry to write, so I'm gonna go ahead and not even read all that shit you just said until tomorrow. Okay? :lmao


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

Anyone arguing that Joe Montana is better than Tom Brady is forgetting that Brady has accomplished the same as Montana in the era of the salary cap and free agency.

Montana won his last Super Bowl in 1989, three years before unrestricted free agency began in 1992, and five years before the salary cap was introduced in 1994. His 49ers team was able to accomplish so much during their run because then-team owner Eddie DeBartolo was willing to spend big to surround Montana with the best players.

Brady has accomplished far more with less, which is a true indication of his individual greatness. If you put Brady in that 49ers team that Montana had, he would have accomplished just as much as Montana, if not more.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^this guy actually thinks brady was supermanning the dynasty. this is why i didnt want the pats to win, it's unbearable how you guys form your arguments.



MrMister said:


> Montana ran the gauntlet of New York, Washington, and Chicago. These were incredibly tough teams. It cannot be overstated how incredibly good and dominant the NFC was in the 80s and early 90s. There is no equivalent in this era.
> 
> Go look at the champions from 81 to 91. Guess which teams teams won all those Super Bowls. Ok the Raiders snuck one in:side:
> 
> I've also already gone off how it's difficult to compare QBs between eras. Brady is the best of this era. *I don't think there's an argument anymore. * Even if NE had lost this game, I think it'd still be Brady for the record.


so wilson>luck, hands down, no argument right? all that post-season success, so much postseason accomplishment, that's the be and end all.


eli>brady too, right?


marino is garbage.


etc etc.


he's been the most successful of this era, success does not equal skill or talent. you people are seriously short-sighted, you included, for not realizing this. pats don't win this game if the defense gives up a TD every drive, which is exactly what happened to the broncos last year as they got anal raped. pats don't win the game if lynch gets a carry, does the blame suddenly fall entirely on brady's shoulders because his team came up short? 

The Pats have the GOAT coach with a consistently great supporting cast around Brady, you plug Peyton in those early 2000 Pat teams and he suddenly has 3 rings too(as Brady wasn't exactly killing the opposing teams back then nor doing anything particularly spectacular). Wilson was yards away from having his second championship in his first 3 years, put Luck on the same team and the same thing likely happens. Name any other position that gets judged on how many superbowls they won and tell me why the QB position is literally any different. Do you think Barry Sanders is garbage, mr? He has no superbowls, hell he never even got that far. 


You guys have very thick headed arguments. Explain to me what Brady did that was amazing this game? Was it the fact he targetted the replacement corner over and over again on short yardage passes where his receivers made plays by breaking tackles and gaining YAC? Was it the fact he then targeted Gronk when they had switch up their defense to account for the replacement and had Kam on Gronk? There's nothing special about that, when Brady was pressured he didn't throw well, when Brady didn't have time he threw picks, and before Avril got hurt the Pats offense wasn't even moving. Edelman was the MVP for the team and Brady got handed the MVP because he's Brady, there was nothing GOAT about his performance except that he remained poised during the comeback.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

as far as brady beating LoB: sherman(who needs surgery) and earl both played with one arm and lane literally broke his arm. that wasn't the same legion of boom we saw all year and it was pretty obvious that guys were playing hurt. sherman really didn't get beat much, but the guy that filled in for lane was terrible, he got beat on the same play twice by edelman(brady fucked up the first open pass to him, but he got it there on their last touchdown, which is sad since it was the exact same move and the guy was again beat so badly that edelman was wide open).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Lol @ the legacy/GOAT arguments




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Great game, but damn Seattle, way to choke it all away, lol. 

They had one of the greatest catches in the history of the Super Bowl to set them up to win it (had they won, I would have even gone as far to say it is number one, better than the Tyree catch), you had the ball on the one with a time out and Beast Mode to hand it off too. OH I KNOW! Let's throw it! The LOLZ 

Oh and starting that fight at the end Seattle? Stay classy, K? lol. 

I don't like either team, so I wasn't going to like the winner anyway, but Seattle's choke job and subsequent hissy fit was just hilarious to me. 

I'll say this as well. If ANYTHING comes out in the investigation about Deflate-Gate, it is going to be royally embarrassing for the NFL to have to punish the Super Bowl Champions. Thought oddly, it would be fitting this year with thiss eason plagued with so many scandals and controversies from domestic violence from two star players, to the racial issues over the name of the Washington Redskins, to questionable officiating throughout the playoffs (seriously, did a week go by in the playoffs where there wasn't some kind of screwy call that raised eyebrows?), and now deflate gate. 

Plainly put, this was not a good year for the NFL's image, and the Super Bowl Champions being branded as cheaters isn't going to help if anything comes to light.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I don't know how anyone can say that "Brady threw more TD's than Montana in the SB" when Brady played 2 more games.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Can't wait to see Seahawks/Patriots II next year. Just so the Seahawks could get there revenge. 

Imagine if Sherman/Thomas/Kam were 100% and Lane didn't get injured. It would've been a different story. Brady is (IMO) not the GOAT, if anyone is on the Pats its Bill Belicheck


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Stax Classic said:


> I don't know how anyone can say that "Brady threw more TD's than Montana in the SB" when Brady played 2 more games.


Its because people want you to forget the past and tout the present. There's an article going around saying shit like "Montana shouldnt have his 7 playoff losses just because he is 4-0 in the SB" yet they completely omitted Brady's 8 playoff losses. And people want to romanticize the fuck out of brady and say he did it with nothing. Bullshit, Brady has weapons, just because the average fan doesnt know that the little white guy actually caught 100 passes.

2001 - Brady has an 1100 yard rusher, and a 1200 yard receiver. 6th ranked Offense in points scored, 6th ranked defense in points scored. Won SB
2003 - Brady has 2 600+ yard rushers, an 800+ receiver and a 400+ receiver, similar numbers, just done by committee. 12 scoring offense, FIRST in points allowed, and 7th overall defense. Won SB
2004 - 1600 yard rusher(and career 12000 yard rusher) and 2 900 yard receivers. Top 5 in scoring offense and points allowed, top 10 in total offense AND defense. Won SB.

All those SB? Brady = pedestrian numbers by this generations QB standards. Matter of fact, prior to last night, Brady hasnt won ANYTHING since he became "super elite stat QB" a few years back. And his 2 SB losses?

2007 - Undefeated season, record setting offense, #1 in points and yards, had an 800 yard leading rusher, and TWO 100 catch, 1200+ yard receivers. Also, #4 in points allowed and total defense. Lost SB.

2011 - Again, a top 3 offense, and finally Brady has a shitty defense, one of the worst defenses in the league that year. 600+ yard rusher, THREE 80+ catch, 1000+ yard receivers.

Keep saying how Brady never has weapons and does it alone, God knows thats what ESPN is going to brainwash you with. But all that said, I am THRILLED that they beat Seattle, because Seattle needed a come down because their stupid ass bandwagon fans needed to know that 1 year doesnt a dynasty make.

Bradys regular season winning percentage is higher than Joe's because in his career he has been able to play the Jets, Dolphins, and Bills twice a year. His Division is and has been weak for his entire career, only the Jets have been competitive during his career. The fact that he is guaranteed 6-8 wins in his division each year makes it easy to gain home field advantage. Montana had to face the Rams and Saints each year who were far better for a longer stretch than any teams in Brady’s division for same amount of their careers. I’m not big on might have and may have, but imagine if the NFC never had the Redskins or NY Giants great teams for the 49ers to compete with in the 1980s, Montana may have been to the Super Bowl more than 4 times. The Redskins one 2 titles in the 80′s and Giants 1 in the 80s and the 1st SB in the 1990s keeping 49ers from 3peating. The NFC was a much tougher Conference to emerge from then the AFC has been for Brady. Look at the great defenses in the NFC that Montana had to face in the playoffs & regular season; Saints, Rams, Vikings, Eagles, Redskins, Giants & the Bears. What great or decent defenses has Brady had to face other than the 2 NY Giant defenses and we know what happened in those 2 SB games. Look at their Stats in the Super Bowls, Montana 11 passing TD/2 rushing TD, 0 Ints, 105 rushing yards, and in all 4 games his rating was over 100 and in 4 SB his rating is 127.8, not to mention in those games he is 2-0 against 2 Hall of fame Qb’s- Dan Marino & John Elway…Brady on the other hand in 5 games 9 passing TD/0 Rushing, 2 Int, only 2 games over 100 QB rating and in 5 SB his QB rating is 93.8 and 2 losses (and wouldn’t consider any of the QB he faced Hall of fame worthy)…Last point, in 1989 Montana took the best offense in the league and scored 55 points against NFL’s top ranked Scoring Defense in the Super Bowl that year, might have had 70 if they didn’t take him out of the game. Brady on the other hand with the NFL’s most prolific offense in 2008, which included Welker & Moss, took them to the SB and scored a measly 14 points. Brady is good, but Montana is the absolute greatest!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol anybody see this?


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Lol anybody see this?


couldnt happen to a nicer guy either, fucking son of a bitch. Brady should have honestly got right in his Predator looking face and smile that douchebag Brady grin and then tweeted a "Nah u mad, bro" pic. Oh and love the fight at the end because you got beat Seattle, just like everyone has always said, you can dish it out, but you cant take it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stax Classic said:


> I don't know how anyone can say that "Brady threw more TD's than Montana in the SB" when Brady played 2 more games.


He did but he also threw way more picks. Nobody touches 11 td's and 0 ints. Those are GOAT stats. Next best is Steve Young with 6 tds and 0 ints in one game.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

So many still salty :Jordan2.

Still shocked, was tempted to watch the replay on the NFL Network but had to be up early.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Man, It is tough being a Pete Carroll fan today. I hate his team and I couldnt care less that they loss, but I could tolerate them winning because he's my boy. Damn, that is such a lunkheaded play call. Masrhawn Lynch was carrying defenders in the second half and you dont trust him to get a yard? That was the moment for physical domination, not some cutesy let's surprise them with a pass nonsense. I was ready to anoint Pete as a God of coaching with multiple national championships and Super Bowls. WTF, Pete? If you were still at USC, I wouldnt be giving them any money this year. You let me down. fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Man, It is tough being a Pete Carroll fan today. I hate his team and I couldnt care less that they loss, but I could tolerate them winning because he's my boy. Damn, that is such a lunkheaded play call. Masrhawn Lynch was carrying defenders in the second half and you dont trust him to get a yard? That was the moment for physical domination, not some cutesy let's surprise them with a pass nonsense. I was ready to anoint Pete as a God of coaching with multiple national championships and Super Bowls. WTF, Pete? If you were still at USC, I wouldnt be giving them any money this year. You let me down. fpalm


I would have even considered a QB Sneak in that situation. I mean, IT WAS ONE FREAKING YARD and you had a timeout left!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Sith Rollins said:


> So many still salty :Jordan2.
> 
> Still shocked, was tempted to watch the replay on the NFL Network but had to be up early.


Young Julian made us proud









Finally established that he > Welker. Welker had some great stats while he was here but he was soft and disappeared when we needed him the most. Edelman probably has the most heart of any player on the team, and I'm pretty sure he got concussed on that Kam Chancellor hit late in the 3rd quarter but despite that kept on playing and still made big plays after that, including the TD to put us ahead (And really he would've caught the last two TD's if Brady didn't botch the throw on the first one). I think he should've been MVP but not mad at Brady winning.

Also have to give credit to Amendola, I've been hard on him the entire year (Most of it warranted :side but he stepped it up in the playoffs and made big plays when needed going back to the Baltimore game. I guess he can stay for another year :jordan

After we went down 10 I was pretty confident we were gonna come back after I saw how the Seahawks were celebrating on the sideline like they had already won the game. Sherman & Baldwin leading the pack performing for the cameras like jackasses. Obviously all my confidence went away for that Kearse catch, just figured "Here we go again, this is David Tyree/Mario Manningham all over again". But then BUTLER comes through. I actually read that the Pats scout team ran that same play in practice and he got beat, and so when the Seahawks did the play last night he knew exactly what was coming.

Credit to







for not calling the timeout as well, turned out to be a genius move.

We did it though, brehs. This one is on par with the 08 Celtics and 06 Rose Bowl for me. After all we've been through since the last title win (Spygate, the two heartbreaks against Elisha, Hernandez becoming a serial killer, Gronk's injuries, people calling for Brady to be benched in favor of Jimmy in the beginning of the year, the DeflateGate bullshit) made it all the more fulfilling.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TripleG said:


> I would have even considered a QB Sneak in that situation. I mean, IT WAS ONE FREAKING YARD and you had a timeout left!


Hell, I bet if Russell Wilson had bootlegged , he would have scored. Patriots had to be lined up to stuff the run up the middle. I hope Pete never repeats this foolishness.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Man, It is tough being a Pete Carroll fan today. I hate his team and I couldnt care less that they loss, but I could tolerate them winning because he's my boy. Damn, that is such a lunkheaded play call. Masrhawn Lynch was carrying defenders in the second half and you dont trust him to get a yard? That was the moment for physical domination, not some cutesy let's surprise them with a pass nonsense. I was ready to anoint Pete as a God of coaching with multiple national championships and Super Bowls. WTF, Pete? If you were still at USC, I wouldnt be giving them any money this year. You let me down. fpalm


Come on man, you HAVE to know this. This is new generation 101. Lynch, has been downtalked ALL year by Seattle, so far as Carroll saying his backups were very good, and they can play without him. Its a QB league now, and Lynch's contract coming up, they didnt want HIM to be the guy who wins it all for them. They called that play to make Wilson the hero, because he is who they want as the STAR. They dont mind him getting Rodgers type money, because he is a QB. Why you think Brady got MVP by throwing 2 INTs and 30+ 5 yard plays that his receivers turned upfield? Its a QB league. Anyways, they didnt run it, because they didnt want to give Lynch the moment, because he may bolt, retire, or resign with them. Wilson is going to be locked in. They didnt run it, because he wouldnt answer questions if he scored, meanwhile if Wilson throws the GW TD, you wont be able to get his crying face off TV thanking God and his teammates. I'm honestly reminded of Tebowmania and when they beat Pitt and went to NE the next week and brady scorched them, I seen this:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Come on man, you HAVE to know this. This is new generation 101. Lynch, has been downtalked ALL year by Seattle, so far as Carroll saying his backups were very good, and they can play without him. Its a QB league now, and Lynch's contract coming up, they didnt want HIM to be the guy who wins it all for them. They called that play to make Wilson the hero, because he is who they want as the STAR. They dont mind him getting Rodgers type money, because he is a QB. Why you think Brady got MVP by throwing 2 INTs and 30+ 5 yard plays that his receivers turned upfield? Its a QB league. Anyways, they didnt run it, because they didnt want to give Lynch the moment, because he may bolt, retire, or resign with them. Wilson is going to be locked in. They didnt run it, because he wouldnt answer questions if he scored, meanwhile if Wilson throws the GW TD, you wont be able to get his crying face off TV thanking God and his teammates. I'm honestly reminded of Tebowmania and when they beat Pitt and went to NE the next week and brady scorched them, I seen this:



I had that same thought. Marshawn may not be back, so let someone else have the honors. If that is actually true, it is the height of foolishness. Consecutive victories would salve the fans pain of no more beast mode next season. Now he's probably gone and you just had a timeless choke.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I feared this a couple weeks ago if the Pats won. All this Brady dick sucking on TV about him being the 2nd greatest QB of all time, and how great Brady is blah blah blah blah blah blah blah. They've been waiting for years to do this.

Fuck you Pete Carroll.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

udfk said:


> so wilson>luck, hands down, no argument right? all that post-season success, so much postseason accomplishment, that's the be and end all.
> 
> 
> eli>brady too, right?
> ...


:skip

How mad are you? Brady threw 4 TDs against what you say is the GOAT secondary. Did you know Sherman missed tackles and Earl Thomas, who I love, was beat for a TD? Did you know Brady set the Super Bowl record for completions in one game?

lol you calling anyone thick headed. You're just pissed at the perception that Brady has elevated past Manning. You need to let go of some of your pettiness. Poise is part of what makes a performance great. Yeah Brady mainly dinked and dunked, but this was the gameplan. You still need to be aware of who is open. Brady consistently and relentlessly saw the open man. I don't know if McDaniels is getting credit for this gameplan, but he really should. Brady executed this gameplan really well. The gameplan and the execution were enough to win this game. Even if the Seahawks score, which they totally should have, Brady and the offense did enough to win that game. 

Brady did something Manning couldn't. He and his team beat Seattle. 

:skip


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I feared this a couple weeks ago if the Pats won. All this Brady dick sucking on TV about him being the 2nd greatest QB of all time, and how great Brady is blah blah blah blah blah blah blah. They've been waiting for years to do this.
> 
> Fuck you Pete Carroll.


uhhhhh he was already top 3

I have Joe #1 Tom #2 and #3 is between Peyton, Unitas, and Graham


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Come on man, you HAVE to know this. This is new generation 101. Lynch, has been downtalked ALL year by Seattle, so far as Carroll saying his backups were very good, and they can play without him. Its a QB league now, and Lynch's contract coming up, they didnt want HIM to be the guy who wins it all for them. They called that play to make Wilson the hero, because he is who they want as the STAR. They dont mind him getting Rodgers type money, because he is a QB. Why you think Brady got MVP by throwing 2 INTs and 30+ 5 yard plays that his receivers turned upfield? Its a QB league. Anyways, they didnt run it, because they didnt want to give Lynch the moment, because he may bolt, retire, or resign with them. Wilson is going to be locked in. They didnt run it, because he wouldnt answer questions if he scored, meanwhile if Wilson throws the GW TD, you wont be able to get his crying face off TV thanking God and his teammates. I'm honestly reminded of Tebowmania and when they beat Pitt and went to NE the next week and brady scorched them, I seen this:


On Tebow:




Jesus is right about Brady. Aaand probably right about Belichick too.

On Lynch/Brady
Lynch is one of the few big time players they have that Seattle didnt draft.
Wilson tweeted about that "F" draft class this week and I saw a documentary
about the draft class after the Super Bowl. 
So yeah, it wouldnt surprise me if they did call the play to make him the hero.



TheJack said:


> Silly Russel Wilson, God doesnt work on sundays, it was somebody else...
> 
> :cutler
> 
> THE GHOST OF JAY CUTLER SHALL HAUNT YOU AGAIN!!!


Called it, better late then never.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Personally, I would have given MVP to Julian Edleman. He played outstanding the entire game and really sparked the Patriots' offense when they needed it most. 

But, I know know, its a QB's game, blah blah blah, yada yada.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I feared this a couple weeks ago if the Pats won. All this Brady dick sucking on TV about him being the 2nd greatest QB of all time, and how great Brady is blah blah blah blah blah blah blah. They've been waiting for years to do this.
> 
> Fuck you Pete Carroll.


Me too, but I can handle arguing about Brady more than I can handle any seattle fan. Brady is NOT the GOAT, despite what some dumbass NE fans and oh dear god yahoosports, ESPN, or NFL.com are going to say. You can put ANY brady supporter in the place when you discuss montana i the SB. But had Seattle won, then the 15.8 million seattle fans since 2012 would. not.shut.the.fuck.up.... They are already making excuses about LoB being hurt. But the SB went the way I wanted it to(as a Raider fan, I am convinced this was Gods way of making me cheer for Brady if only for one game after that Tuck shit), only problem is the fans of either team regardless of the outcome. ANy NE fan is going to say Brady is the GOAT now, because lets be real, NE fans werent fans or werent alive when Montana dominated. Any football fan will keep brady top5-10 where he belongs.


Quick edit: the SB MVP now is a fucking fan voted award done on cell phones because, why not. So of course brady was gonna get it, it means nothing now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Calling that play to make Wilson the hero is the only explanation. That seems like a total Pete Carroll dumbass move.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

GitRekt said:


> uhhhhh he was already top 3
> 
> I have Joe #1 Tom #2 and #3 is between Peyton, Unitas, and Graham


I don't give a fuck about his ranking. I've always hated how the media made Brady the face of the NFL for all these years. Even during the years he kept being bounced out it was Brady Brady Brady Brady Brady.

Brady married some model!
Brady took a shit with a smile!
Brady Brady Brady


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Look at his face though Headliner :brady2


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I don't give a fuck about his ranking. I've always hated how the media made Brady the face of the NFL for all these years. Even during the years he kept being bounced out it was Brady Brady Brady Brady Brady.
> 
> Brady married some model!
> Brady took a shit with a smile!
> Brady Brady Brady


Then don't watch it. NBA does the same thing for Kobe and Lebron. NFL does it for Peyton too. They suck Luck and Rodgers off. That's how it is in sports.

Had Brady lost again they'd all be shitting on him like they do when they lose. I watch it all the time and they absolutely shit on Brady for 18-1, and the other SB loss, etc.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Calling that play to make Wilson the hero is the only explanation. That seems like a total Pete Carroll dumbass move.


of course it is. Think about it, Lynch might leave, the seattle fans/media have been sucking wilson's dick for 2 goddamned years now. Saying that he takes over games and wins. No. Improbable divine intervention takes over. The replay of that fucking Kearse catch this morning/ Dumb bitch on ESPN goes "But Wilson was not done, he had a little magic left." WHAT THE IMMORTAL FUCK DID WILSON HAVE TO DO WITH THAT CATCH?

The other thing is all year, everyone has been trying to brow beat the fans into thinking Wilson is the offense in Seattle, and he is elite. Oh he had 800 rushing yards! Yeah, mostly on a read option, where he fakes it to Lynch to draw attention then his little bitch ass goes scooting down the field. They wanted to prove that they can win the SB without Lynch, its ok for him to get us inside the 6 inch line sure, but Gotta make Wilson look strong!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Fun fact. The Patriots became the youngest team to ever win a SB with an average of 25.2

:banderas


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

gothicthug1999 said:


> of course it is. Think about it, Lynch might leave, the seattle fans/media have been sucking wilson's dick for 2 goddamned years now. Saying that he takes over games and wins. No. Improbable divine intervention takes over. The replay of that fucking Kearse catch this morning/ Dumb bitch on ESPN goes "But Wilson was not done, he had a little magic left." WHAT THE IMMORTAL FUCK DID WILSON HAVE TO DO WITH THAT CATCH?


Alot of that has to do with how the NFL is considered a QB's league. I distinctly remember a game between the Eagles & The Buccs from 2006 where McNabb passed it short to Brian Westbrook who made an amazing move to take it all the way to the house and take the lead late in the game, and the first words out of the commentator's mouth was "McNabb is the hero!" or something to that extent. Uh, WHAT?! Not Westbrook, the one who busted his butt to get all those yards after the catch? OK then. 

Of course it was rendered moot as Matt Bryant kicked that 60+ yarder to win the game for the Buccs.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

TripleG said:


> Alot of that has to do with how the NFL is considered a QB's league. I distinctly remember a game between the Eagles & The Buccs from 2006 where McNabb passed it short to Brian Westbrook who made an amazing move to take it all the way to the house and take the lead late in the game, and the first words out of the commentator's mouth was "McNabb is the hero!" or something to that extent. Uh, WHAT?! Not Westbrook, the one who busted his butt to get all those yards after the catch? OK then.
> 
> Of course it was rendered moot as Matt Bryant kicked that 60+ yarder to win the game for the Buccs.


some situations its really both, others its the receiver. Thats one thing that tickles me is the leagues dicksucking and coddling of QBs. Bringing up McNabb, everyone remembers "4th and 26" and Freddie Mitchell catching, but that should go to both because McNabb hung in there and made a good throw to a great catch for an awesome play. Manning to Tyree? Absolutely both of them. Manning-Manningham? Damn right. Montana-Clark = both for sure. ALl that last night, with the exception of Brady to Gronk on that TD strike, it was all routine passes that had the work done by the receivers. Edelman should have been MVP no doubt. But we gotta have Tommy Tulips match Montana, it makes a great story. ESPN this morning ran a graphic asking about Brady's placement, 1, 2, 3, or lower. 47 states say Brady is #1 , including California . Yeah, I bet California, a place that Montana played, believes Brady is the unquestioned GOAT.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nymeria said:


> ^this guy actually thinks brady was supermanning the dynasty. this is why i didnt want the pats to win, it's unbearable how you guys form your arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You act like Brady does not have amazing reg. season numbers as well. are you going to just ignore those too? Brady has the best reg. season winning % of any QB.
But I guess that doesnt count right LOL.

I always love how people make excuses why Brady wasnt better than Manning or Montana, like before it was well Montana has 4 SBs Brady only has 3 then Brady gets 4 and they make up new excuses why Brady isn't better.
And I love how you claim well Brady doesnt win all these games if not for his D. Not shit Montana doesnt win all those games and his 4 rings without his stacked offense and best WR of all time Jerry Rice.

The logic people like you use is laughable. You say its a team thing and not just Brady yet totally ignore that same logic with Montana.
You have have it both ways. 

Brady never had a consistently great supporting cast, IT WAS ALWAYS CHANGING unlike Montana. And again what about Montana's supporting stuff and his HOF offense. Brady has played with mostly scrubs on offense and made them BETTER. Montana had HOFers on offense but of course you ignore that fact.

And you keep saying oh Wilson was one yard away from his 2nd championship.
You want to play the what if game.

WHAT IF the giants didnt make two circus catches that never should have been made in their two SB wins over the pats, Brady would be 6-0 in the SB.
And the hawks got lucky with that BS catch that set up up to be near the 5 yard line at the end of the game. 

Brady brought his team back from 10 points in the 4th quarter which has NEVER BEEN DONE in the SB before.

You are the one who has the thick headed argument You go on and n about Bradys TEAM yet ignore Montnas supporating cast.

Brady played against one of the best defenses of all time and BEAT THEM. He played how he needed to play to do so. That is what a GOAT QB does. 

You are such a fraud.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I don't give a fuck about his ranking. I've always hated how the media made Brady the face of the NFL for all these years. Even during the years he kept being bounced out it was Brady Brady Brady Brady Brady.
> 
> Brady married some model!
> Brady took a shit with a smile!
> Brady Brady Brady



I think you are talking about Manning and not Brady. THE NFL is always about Manning and claiming he is the better than Brady even though Brady has always owned Manning. Same goes for ESPN they suck off Manning every chance they get.

I love how Brady haters claim the NFL is PRO BRADY when they are way more PRO MANNING. Manning has been the face of the NFL for the past 15 years.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> all that stuff



Um
Joe won his first SB without rice, or craig. 2nd SB without Rice. You gotta think, Rice only has TWO rings with Montana as his QB. The argument isnt regular season, Manning is the greatest statistical QB in reg season history. Its SB that make people remember the greatness. Brady beat 1 potential HoF(Warner), 1 Pro bowl QB(McNabb) 1 guy lucky to be there(Jake), and 1 guy that is overrated as hell(Wilson) and he did it by 3, 3, 3, 4 points. 13 TDs to Joe's 11, but it took him 2 more games to do it. And Joe never got picked, his rating in EVERY SB was over 100, and his total for all 4 was a staggering 120+. Bradys BEST rating in a SB was barely 100. And of course he has a higher % in the regular season, NE plays in the weakest division over his career where they are almost guaranteed 5-6 wins just in house.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Um
> Joe won his first SB without rice, or craig. 2nd SB without Rice. You gotta think, Rice only has TWO rings with Montana as his QB. The argument isnt regular season, Manning is the greatest statistical QB in reg season history. Its SB that make people remember the greatness. Brady beat 1 potential HoF(Warner), 1 Pro bowl QB(McNabb) 1 guy lucky to be there(Jake), and 1 guy that is overrated as hell(Wilson) and he did it by 3, 3, 3, 4 points. 13 TDs to Joe's 11, but it took him 2 more games to do it. And Joe never got picked, his rating in EVERY SB was over 100, and his total for all 4 was a staggering 120+. Bradys BEST rating in a SB was barely 100. And of course he has a higher % in the regular season, NE plays in the weakest division over his career where they are almost guaranteed 5-6 wins just in house.


You do know when Montana was playing the AFC was a joke right and what ever NFC team made it to the SB pretty much always won and that time they were usually blowing out the AFC teams by a lot.

And if you saying superbowls are what makes QB great well 4-2 is better than 4-0. 

Its easy to not throw picks in the SB when you are playing shitty AFC teams vs Brady playing some great defenses in his superbowl teams.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

:lmao love it 

Seacocks had it won, hilariously bad playcall. Wilson should've went rogue and handed the ball to Lynch or ran it in himself. Guess God wasn't on his side yesterday.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Fun fact: Tom Brady's wife isn't even that hot :ti

I wonder who will be the face of the NFL after Brady and Peyton retire. Though, I think Brady will retire sooner because Peyton just wants another ring so fucking bad so the NFL will try to fix a season and make Peyton win his last big one and it will be a happy ending....or Peyton could just get blow out to a team in the Wildcard 62-7


R.I.P Dan Marino :mj2

we love you


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Notorious said:


> Fun fact. The Patriots became the youngest team to ever win a SB with an average of 25.2
> 
> :banderas


New Dynasty breh :drose


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Johnny Fuckboy's entering rehab. That's a step in the right direction.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> You do know when Montana was playing the AFC was a joke right and what ever NFC team made it to the SB pretty much always won and that time they were usually blowing out the AFC teams by a lot.
> 
> And if you saying superbowls are what makes QB great well 4-2 is better than 4-0.
> 
> Its easy to not throw picks in the SB when you are playing shitty AFC teams vs Brady playing some great defenses in his superbowl teams.



Dude, enjoy your victory if youre a pats fan, but shut up about being better than montana.

-the 81 Bengals had league MVP Ken Anderson, the #3 total offense in the league, and a [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 2[/URL] defense.
-84 Dolphins had a record setting offense from HoF QB and MVP Dan Marino yo go along with the #7 total defense.
-ok the 88 Bengals were a 16th ranked defense, but had the #1 offense in the league, and league MVP Boomer Esiason.
-89 Broncos were the #7 offense, with John Elway, but had the #1 defense in the league.

That isnt exactly "scrub" teams right there.

-2001 had NE beat the #1 offense in the league, #7 defense, potential HoF Kurt Warner was QB
-2003 had them beat the #1 0 defense in Carolina, and they had like the #1 5 offense. Jake Delhomme was QB
-2004 had them beat the #8 offense in Philly, #3 defense. McNabb was QB.
-2014 had them beat #1 defense, and #1 0 offense. 

Take from it what you will, but Brady beat the #1 defense last night by 4. Montana beat the #1 defense by 45. Montana's teams beat 3 MVP QBs of those seasons, the only non MVP they played was Elway.

Like I said, enjoy your SB if youre a pats fan, but shut the fuck up with the Brady = GOAT shit, cuz it isnt true at all


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Dude, enjoy your victory if youre a pats fan, but shut up about being better than montana.
> 
> -the 81 Bengals had league MVP Ken Anderson, the #3 total offense in the league, and a [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 2[/URL] defense.
> -84 Dolphins had a record setting offense from HoF QB and MVP Dan Marino yo go along with the #7 total defense.
> ...



Brady is better than Montana now, and Bradys career is not even over yet. He is only going to pull further away from him in the next few years.
And i love how you are like oh shut up about proving Brady is better, LOL Great logic there.

The AFC was a joke when Montana was playing, not sure how old you are but if you were old enough to remember how bad the AFC was then you would know what i am talking about.
There is a reason why the NFC blew out the AFC in most superbowls in that era.

And a case can be made that Brady is the GOAT and I dont need to shut the fuck up because 

all you have to do is google Tom Brady greatest of all time and its clear a lot of people are now making that claim 

end of story


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> Brady is better than Montana now, and Bradys career is not even over yet. He is only going to pull further away from him in the next few years.
> And i love how you are like oh shut up about proving Brady is better, LOL Great logic there.
> 
> The AFC was a joke when Montana was playing, not sure how old you are but if you were old enough to remember how bad the AFC was then you would know what i am talking about.
> ...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ehhh to keep it short and simple I would have Brady at an easy #2 but yeah I don't think he tops Montana. Just glad this pretty much unquestionably sticks him above Manning so the ESPN dickriding there can die off. 

Actually feel bad for Pete Carroll. Not the rest of the Seahawks as they're a bunch of asses but he's not a bad guy and let's face it, if nobody had caught the ball or if they had scored a TD on the toss nobody would be calling it a dumb play. The "let's make Wilson the hero" theory seems legit but I still feel a little bad for him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gothicthug1999 said:


>


Brady boasts the edge in career winning percentage, regular-season statistics, postseason statistics, division titles and Championship Game appearances. Whereas Montana had the benefit of a connection with Jerry Rice, the No. 1 player on NFL Network's The Top 100: NFL's Greatest Players, Brady has often pulled through with a cast of misfits unable to succeed outside of New England.

checkmate.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Ehhh to keep it short and simple I would have Brady at an easy #2 but yeah I don't think he tops Montana. Just glad this pretty much unquestionably sticks him above Manning so the ESPN dickriding there can die off.
> 
> Actually feel bad for Pete Carroll. Not the rest of the Seahawks as they're a bunch of asses but he's not a bad guy and let's face it, if nobody had caught the ball or if they had scored a TD on the toss nobody would be calling it a dumb play. The "let's make Wilson the hero" theory seems legit but I still feel a little bad for him.



It actually wasn't Carroll who called the play, it was their OC Bevell. And Bevell is refusing to take blame and threw Lockette under the bus instead of owning up to his retarded decision


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> I think you are talking about Manning and not Brady. THE NFL is always about Manning and claiming he is the better than Brady even though Brady has always owned Manning. Same goes for ESPN they suck off Manning every chance they get.
> 
> I love how Brady haters claim the NFL is PRO BRADY when they are way more PRO MANNING. Manning has been the face of the NFL for the past 15 years.


Not really compared to Brady. They've spoke highly of Manning being a good person (because he is) but they've also spoke highly of his post season failures.

On the other hand Tom Brady gets painted as some modern day rich perfect prince. 


GitRekt said:


> Then don't watch it. NBA does the same thing for Kobe and Lebron. NFL does it for Peyton too. They suck Luck and Rodgers off. That's how it is in sports.
> 
> Had Brady lost again they'd all be shitting on him like they do when they lose. I watch it all the time and they absolutely shit on Brady for 18-1, and the other SB loss, etc.


I'll watch whatever the fuck I want and complain about whatever the fuck I want. 

ut


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I think when it comes to judging Brady's career versus other retired QB's.. I'm going to actually while till Brady's done.. when we actually have what will be the whole picture..

For the moment I'll just say he's a hell of a QB and one I'd put on a team any single day of the week.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brady is a system QB. There's no guarantee that he can do on any team and win.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> Brady boasts the edge in career winning percentage, regular-season statistics, postseason statistics, division titles and Championship Game appearances. Whereas Montana had the benefit of a connection with Jerry Rice, the No. 1 player on NFL Network's The Top 100: NFL's Greatest Players, Brady has often pulled through with a cast of misfits unable to succeed outside of New England.
> 
> checkmate.



/sigh......I was going to be done with this, I was going to let you revel, but now I cant. Look up the records of the divisions, Brady has played in a WEAK division, that he almost guaranteed to get 4-6 wins just in the division per year. And has done so in a PASSERS LEAGUE SO OF COURSE HE IS GOING TO HAVE BETTER STATS.

now, as for your other stupid shit, again, Montana had Jerry Rice, for 5 years. Got that? I am 34 years old, I WATCHED all this shit. Rice was not even the #1 OPTION on those teams til around 1987 or so. It was still Dwight asWideout and Craig as the most dangerous player. But YOUNG is the QB who enjoyed the bulk of success playing with Rice. Joe only had him from 1985-1990. Rice wasnt the GOAT until mid 90s when everyone seen him shattering Largents records.

As for your checkmate? No. Youre saying that Brady > Montana because of better season stats because they each had 4 SB rings. And you dont want to factor in that Brady has played as starter for 2001, 02, 03, 04, 05, 06, 07, 09, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, thats 13 FULL 16 game years as a starter in a PASS HAPPY league. 
Joe = 81, strike shortened season in 82, 83, 84, 85, strike shortened 86, 87, 88, 89, 90, 93, 94, oh, and Montana only started 16 games 3 times in his career, because of injuries, because people were allowed to murder QBs then.

By your idiotic logic in saying Brady's regular season stats make him better,, but refusing to acknowledge longevity, is akin to saying Kareem is better than Jordan, because he he played longer, had more points, comparable titles. Or saying Russell > Jordan, cuz last I seen, 11 > 6 is it not?

Check.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Brady is a system QB. There's no guarantee that he can do on any team and win.


If a team's bad enough Brady can't help.. No one ever would.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Brady is a system QB. There's no guarantee that he can do on any team and win.


:heston


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The Pats fan at the 4:40 mark couldn't take it anymore :mj2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL why bother responding to the Pats fan geek. 


Hawkke said:


> If a team's bad enough Brady can't help.. No one ever would.


Not really. I'm fairly certain that Peyton Manning could go to any team and make them a winning team. They would fail in the playoffs though because Manning is a post season failure.

He's not a system QB. He basically runs his own offense. Like an on field offensive coordinator.

Brady on the other hand is very systematic. A lot of things has to be in play for Brady to succeed in other teams. A lot. And that doesn't mean it's a bad thing.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"Tom Brady is a system quarterback". Well, the guy won the first few superbowls with a run heavy team built around a staunch defense in which Brady was essentially a manager who stepped up when absolutely needed. Brady got to the superbowl spearheading a down the field vertical attack with Moss that broke records and would've achieved a perfect season if not for a miracle Tyree catch and Asante Samuel not making a play he absolutely should have made to close out the game with the dropped pick. Brady led the 2011 patriots to a SB with a middle of the field with medium throws, two tight end set system sprinkled with some slot passes. That defense mind you if memory serves was statistically one of the worst of all time. Now, Brady wins a superbowl ten years later with a balanced attack predicated on surprise, momentum and quickly throwing the ball shorter but in a position to where quick recievers can get in space and make plays. That is 4 different schemes 3 being drastically different.

In terms of Brady having Belichick, yes he sure does, but Joe Montana spent much of his career (if memory serves Joe got hurt one year in the early 90s so I think all but four) with the great Bill Walsh who devised a West Coast system that in the earlier years defenses weren't ready for due to the freshness of the scheme and we have seen the system progress and evolve since. 3 of Montana's 4 SB's came with Walsh. Montana did face over time stiffer competition, but the Legion of Boom was in the short conversation for greatest defense of the 21st century and while not the 2000 Greatest Show on Turf, the team Brady faced still had that system rolling pretty efficiently with the same nucleus of guys. Just some things to think about.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Brady is a system QB. There's no guarantee that he can do on any team and win.


You mean like Montana never won on another team?
How many of the best QBs of all time won a SB with more than one team?

that is a terrible argument and Brady won SBs TEN YEARS APART with totally different rosters, they were different teams technically.




gothicthug1999 said:


> /sigh......I was going to be done with this, I was going to let you revel, but now I cant. Look up the records of the divisions, Brady has played in a WEAK division, that he almost guaranteed to get 4-6 wins just in the division per year. And has done so in a PASSERS LEAGUE SO OF COURSE HE IS GOING TO HAVE BETTER STATS.
> 
> now, as for your other stupid shit, again, Montana had Jerry Rice, for 5 years. Got that? I am 34 years old, I WATCHED all this shit. Rice was not even the #1 OPTION on those teams til around 1987 or so. It was still Dwight asWideout and Craig as the most dangerous player. But YOUNG is the QB who enjoyed the bulk of success playing with Rice. Joe only had him from 1985-1990. Rice wasnt the GOAT until mid 90s when everyone seen him shattering Largents records.
> 
> ...


You already lost the argument. Brady beats Montana in stats and tied in him SB wins and has more appearances. Its easy to claim Brady is better than Montana and back it up, its already been done. 

i love how with people like you it doesnt matter how good Brady is you cant admit he is better than someone before it was those idiot Manning fans and now its the Montana debate.

If you want to just take a shorter Brady sample, ok just use his fist 4 years in the league.
Brady wins


You keep ignoring how the pats play in the FA and cap era where as Montana kept his stacked team and the AFC ws a joke back then and the NFC game was always considered the real superbowl back then.


Its fine you think Montana is better than Brady but dont get butt hurt when people claim Brady is better because Brady has just as much of a claim to be the GOAT as does Montana.
They are 1a and 1b.

And if Brady wins one more and has 5 rings then it wont even be a contest anymore.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> LOL why bother responding to the Pats fan geek.
> 
> Not really. I'm fairly certain that Peyton Manning could go to any team and make them a winning team. They would fail in the playoffs though because Manning is a post season failure.
> 
> ...


really LOL

You mean like he went to Denver and won a SB?
OH wait he choked and didnt.

No one has more one and done in the playoffs than Manning.

Most of Mannings playoff loses are because of HIM. 

And Brady is not a system QB, he gets the most of out of sub part talent he plays with on offense most years.

Brady does not care about stats like Manning does, Brady just does what he needs to do to win. where as Manning could be up 45-7 in the 3rd and he will still go for TDS where as Brady would just run the ball and milk the clock.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Not really. I'm fairly certain that Peyton Manning could go to any team and make them a winning team. They would fail in the playoffs though because Manning is a post season failure.
> 
> He's not a system QB. He basically runs his own offense. Like an on field offensive coordinator.
> 
> Brady on the other hand is very systematic. A lot of things has to be in play for Brady to succeed in other teams. A lot. And that doesn't mean it's a bad thing.


Aside from what everyone else has said since I last posted, I always find this attitude to be just a thinly veiled attempt to trivialize the skills of the player in question. We don't have empirical data on exactly how Brady would do with out that "system" save for his college years, a whole different world. If you look at guys the caliber of Brady, Manning, Rodgers, the upper echelon etc etc and put them in the pocket of saaay.. The recent Browns with that exact coaching staff.. I would give the advantage to Rodgers because, let not kid ourselves, he's better at scrambling for his life which is what Brown's QBs do.

Every player is a part of a "system" aka Team. Truly solid quarterbacking starts at the O-line I've always believed. Take all the "great" QB's in history and put them behind a trash O-line.. I bet a lot of stories in the books of the NFL, a lot of conversations of wins and losses in the 50 years of the Superbowl era would be a whooole lot different in the here and now.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> stuff and thaaaangs



he played in more games you half wit! OF COURSE his stats are better. You seem so content on drilling the era Montana played in, but disregarding Brady's era. Its like you dont even read what I put that PROVED YOU TO BE IDIOTIC. You just wait on me to respond so you can quote it, and spout off your little crap to get it posted. So you want to compare their first 3 years? Ok fine, Brady as a starter was 2001, 02, and 03, thats 2 SB wins, 2 playoff appearances.
Montana was 81, 83, 84. Cant count 79 and 80 because he wasnt a starter. Cant count 82 because it was a strike shortened season. Montana 3 playoff seasons, 2 SB. How does Brady win that?

As for your stupid crap about Montana never going anywhere else and winning? Just because he didnt get to a SB didnt mean he was a failure in KC. he took them to the playoffs twice. manning completely changed denver's scheme and took them the SB. Meanwhile, 2008:

Matt Cassel in 2008 as NE starter:	516 att	327 comp	63.4% 3,693 yards	7.2 avg	21 TD 11 Int 11-5 record.

Yeah, it isnt the system at all is it.....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gothicthug1999 said:


> he played in more games you half wit! OF COURSE his stats are better. You seem so content on drilling the era Montana played in, but disregarding Brady's era. Its like you dont even read what I put that PROVED YOU TO BE IDIOTIC. You just wait on me to respond so you can quote it, and spout off your little crap to get it posted. So you want to compare their first 3 years? Ok fine, Brady as a starter was 2001, 02, and 03, thats 2 SB wins, 2 playoff appearances.
> Montana was 81, 83, 84. Cant count 79 and 80 because he wasnt a starter. Cant count 82 because it was a strike shortened season. Montana 3 playoff seasons, 2 SB. How does Brady win that?
> 
> As for your stupid crap about Montana never going anywhere else and winning? Just because he didnt get to a SB didnt mean he was a failure in KC. he took them to the playoffs twice. manning completely changed denver's scheme and took them the SB. Meanwhile, 2008:
> ...


Aww its so cute you are getting so bad you have to call me names because I disagree with you. 
And steve young was a great QB in the 49ers system after Montana left, so what is your point again? 

You are making pretty terrible points here. I love people like you that try to discredit everything Brady has done.

Drew Bledsoe couldnt win a SB in the same system Brady won in. The pats were going to where the year Bledsoe was playing until he got hurt then Brady took over.
You really think if Bledsoe was healthy the whole year the pats win the SB and would won 3 out of 4 if Bledsoe was QB those 4 years?

OF COURSE THEY DONT.
checkmate

I'm done with you

if you really think Bledsoe wins those 3 SBs in 4 years if he never got hurt you dont know jack about football


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Look at it this way. At least Tavaris Jackson doesn't have more Super Bowl rings than Peyton Manning.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> really LOL
> 
> You mean like he went to Denver and won a SB?
> OH wait he choked and didnt.
> ...


You didn't read anything I posted. Read it again.

You can't sit here and tell me that Brady isn't a system QB when Billy Boy is the heart and soul of that team. 



Hawkke said:


> Aside from what everyone else has said since I last posted, I always find this attitude to be just a thinly veiled attempt to trivialize the skills of the player in question. We don't have empirical data on exactly how Brady would do with out that "system" save for his college years, a whole different world. If you look at guys the caliber of Brady, Manning, Rodgers, the upper echelon etc etc and put them in the pocket of saaay.. The recent Browns with that exact coaching staff.. I would give the advantage to Rodgers because, let not kid ourselves, he's better at scrambling for his life which is what Brown's QBs do.
> 
> Every player is a part of a "system" aka Team. Truly solid quarterbacking starts at the O-line I've always believed. Take all the "great" QB's in history and put them behind a trash O-line.. I bet a lot of stories in the books of the NFL, a lot of conversations of wins and losses in the 50 years of the Superbowl era would be a whooole lot different in the here and now.


Not every QB is a system QB. That's why I mentioned Peyton. And when I mean system, I'm talking coach system to QB execution.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> You didn't read anything I posted. Read it again.
> 
> You can't sit here and tell me that Brady isn't a system QB when Billy Boy is the heart and soul of that team.
> 
> Not every QB is a system QB. That's why I mentioned Peyton. And when I mean system, I'm talking coach system to QB execution.


Brady has had a number of different of OC over his career and puts up great stats and wins. And AGAIN he is not a system QB , if it was the system and not Brady then Bledsoe would have been able to win but he didnt. Same goes for Cassell. 

Answer the question. If Bledsoe never got hurt do the Pats win the SB .3 out of 4 years with Bledsoe instead of Brady


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:banderas


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

For the record, I still narrowly have Montana over Brady in terms of greatness. That SB efficiency of zero touchdowns in four game in that rough era and going through some really, really damn good teams in the process, especially in the nfc. Clutch time when teams are honing in on stopping you from getting the chip is when Joe Montana oftentimes was cold as ice. Again, I have to hang my hat on that efficiency when it matters. I am not saying Brady wasn't efficient and isnt clutch, he clearly is ala last night's classic fourth quarter against one of some say the best defense of the 21st century, but we are talking the best ALL TIME and in the biggest moments, it didn't get better than Joe Montana. Of course, if Lewis Billups makes an easy interception and denies Montana in 1988 while Asante Samuel makes a closing interception in 07 , this conversation changes a bit, although we could go back and forth with hypotheticals all day). One game for my life in any era: the QB i pick is Joe Montana.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Matt Cassel went 10-5 as a starter for new England. He only had 1 winning season after he left NE.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Notorious said:


> :banderas


:lmao :lmao Kraft


In the middle of another storm and they announce the parade is tomorrow. I'm hoping they push it back, not sure why they'd do it now with over a foot falling on the 2 feet we had a few days ago.


* looks like Liner is one of the salty ones :Jordan


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Gonna put this here in case it's relevant.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/patriots-always-keep-a-tight-grip-on-the-ball-1422054846


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sweenz said:


> Matt Cassel went 10-5 as a starter for new England. He only had 1 winning season after he left NE.


Montana's TD % while in SF was 5.3 but when he went to KC it was 3.7.

In the playoffs Montana's TD % with SF was 6.6 but with KC it was 4.3.

Funny how his TD % is almost half without all those HOF offensive players he played with in SF.

If Montana spend his whole career with offenses like KC you really think his stats would be as good?

Montana must have been a system QB too because the west coast offense benefited both Montana and Young.

Young at great stats just like Montana did in the exact same system.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Birthday 










Why waste your time with the salty haters. We won the Super Bowl last night, B & B are GOATS :drose


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

The comment was that cassel was a system QB cause he didn't win in the system, when he in fact did win in NE and struggled elsewhere. Don't make more of it than it was.


I'm not in this measuring contest of who's the greatest QB. I don't really care how you rank everyone in that tier. I'd be happy with any of them on my team.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sweenz said:


> The comment was that cassel was a system QB cause he didn't win in the system, when he in fact did win in NE and struggled elsewhere. Don't make more of it than it was.
> 
> 
> I'm not in this measuring contest of who's the greatest QB. I don't really care how you rank everyone in that tier. I'd be happy with any of them on my team.


he didnt win in NE, he didnt even make the playoffs. And the point is Brady isn't a system QB because Bledsoe and Cassel didnt win titles in this system. 




birthday_massacre said:


> Montana's TD % while in SF was 5.3 but when he went to KC it was 3.7.
> 
> In the playoffs Montana's TD % with SF was 6.6 but with KC it was 4.3.
> 
> ...





Sith Rollins said:


> Birthday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bnecase I'm snowed in and have nothing better to do lol


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Now that I have had time to sleep on it, I am a little better then I was last night, but this loss still really fucking stings; and I just hope the boys can regroup and we go for another push to the SB next year.

Congratulations to New England either way.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> he didnt win in NE, he didnt even make the playoffs. And the point is Brady isn't a system QB because Bledsoe and Cassel didnt win titles in this system.


He won 10 games. In his first season playing since high school. 


He didn't "win" cause he was on an rare anomaly of a team that had 10 wins and didn't make the playoffs? He didn't "win" cause he didn't win the super bowl that year?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

While it was great Super Bowl and while the Pats won in the end, this game will mostly be remember for the greatest fuck up call in Super Bowl history by the Hawks.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

PF69 said:


> While it was great Super Bowl and while the Pats won in the end, this game will mostly be remember for the greatest fuck up call in Super Bowl history by the Hawks.


Which is a shame. Brady leading 2 TD drives in the 4th against a D people compared to the 85 Bears and D that allowed only 13 points in the 2nd half in the last 8 games won't get talked as much.

Also Butler making one of the biggest plays in the history of the Super Bowl could be lost too. So stupid to see that some actually believe that the Seahawks gave the game away rather than the Pats taking it. This wasn't like the Pats and Seahawks game at all.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

http://www.tmz.com/2015/02/02/warren-sapp-arrested-arizona-super-bowl-soliciting-a-prostitute/

O so sweet. One of the biggest haters.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Sith Rollins said:


> Also Butler making one of the biggest plays in the history of the Super Bowl could be lost too. So stupid to see that some actually believe that the Seahawks gave the game away rather than the Pats taking it. This wasn't like the Pats and Seahawks game at all.


While not taking away from how good New England played (they played excellent and did a good number on the LoB), in truth Seattle did kind of give it away in a sense, as they were on the 1 yard line on 2nd Down with a timeout left, and if they had ran the ball instead of passing there they would have likely scored a touchdown on one of those three times (barring a fumble occurring of course, or the Pats managing to stop them three and out; both possibilities); meaning Seattle would have been the ones celebrating instead of the Pats.

Nonetheless, great game on New England's part either way.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

HBK 3:16 said:


> While not taking away from how good New England played (they played excellent and did a good number on the LoB), in truth Seattle did kind of give it away in a sense, as they were on the 1 yard line on 2nd Down with a timeout left, and if they had ran the ball instead of passing there they would have likely scored a touchdown on one of those three times (barring a fumble occurring of course, or the Pats managing to stop them three and out; both possibilities); meaning Seattle would have been the ones celebrating instead of the Pats.
> 
> Nonetheless, great game on New England's part either way.


The Seahawks were also up 10 in the 4th. Were 18-0 when in that position until last night. The issue is that you guys are stuck on the last play instead of the 2nd half. The last 4 possessions were punt, punt,punt, INT. Pats defense stepped up again when it mattered and Brady was nearly perfect against the #1 defense. Not sure how anything was given away when Butler knew the play was coming and took the ball. 

It was a great and amazing game. Just don't care for the Seahawks gave it away. Packers losing was giving it away, this wasn't even close.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> The Seahawks were also up 10 in the 4th. Were 18-0 when in that position until last night. The issue is that you guys are stuck on the last play instead of the 2nd half. The last 4 possessions were punt, punt,punt, INT. Pats defense stepped up again when it mattered and Brady was nearly perfect against the #1 defense. Not sure how anything was given away when Butler knew the play was coming and took the ball.
> 
> It was a great and amazing game. Just don't care for the Seahawks gave it away. Packers losing was giving it away, this wasn't even close.


if it wasnt for that circus catch that WR had no business catching, which was pure luck, the hawks wouldnt have even been in the spot to throw an INT instead of running it.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Sith Rollins said:


> The Seahawks were also up 10 in the 4th. Were 18-0 when in that position until last night. The issue is that you guys are stuck on the last play instead of the 2nd half. The last 4 possessions were punt, punt,punt, INT. Pats defense stepped up again when it mattered and Brady was nearly perfect against the #1 defense. Not sure how anything was given away when Butler knew the play was coming and took the ball.
> 
> It was a great and amazing game. Just don't care for the Seahawks gave it away. Packers losing was giving it away, this wasn't even close.


I'm not discounting the great play of the Pats defense and offense, but it was kind of given away by the fact that Seattle idiotically chose to pass instead of handing the ball to Marshawn or Russell to run it when they had a TD and three chances to do so; and almost assuredly would have done so barring anything like a fumble happening.

That is how the game was given away.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Sith Rollins said:


> So stupid to see that some actually believe that the Seahawks gave the game away rather than the Pats taking it.


I agree with you. But unfortunately the bigger story of this Superbowl right now is the blown call. I think over time, you will see more people making mention of the Pats comeback win then about the blown call.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I'm not discounting the great play of the Pats defense and offense, but it was kind of given away by the fact that Seattle idiotically chose to pass instead of handing the ball to Marshawn or Russell to run it when they had a TD and three chances to do so; and almost assuredly would have done so barring anything like a fumble happening.
> 
> That is how the game was given away.


That play would have probably worked on every other team in the NFL but the Pats were prepared for it. Browner and Butler stepped up.

I still think they took it, they dominated the whole 4th. One play doesn't give the game away. Seahawks lost to the better team. Their #1 D got shredded buy a QB who is arguably the GOAT.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I'm not discounting the great play of the Pats defense and offense, but it was kind of given away by the fact that Seattle idiotically chose to pass instead of handing the ball to Marshawn or Russell to run it when they had a TD and three chances to do so; and almost assuredly would have done so barring anything like a fumble happening.
> 
> That is how the game was given away.


The passing thing does not even matter. 9 times out of 10 that pass if a TD but Butler made a great play.
you have seen the red zone stats of Lynch that close to the goalline right?

Its not very good.

Give Butler credit for making a great play. The pats won the game, the hawks didnt lose it.

Not to mention its easy to say the pats gave it way by allowing the hawks to score at the end of the half when they only had 30 secs.

i can play that game too
If the pats never let them score before the half, that play never would have mattered.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

VRsick said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2015/02/02/warren-sapp-arrested-arizona-super-bowl-soliciting-a-prostitute/
> 
> O so sweet. One of the biggest haters.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Sith Rollins said:


> That play would have probably worked on every other team in the NFL but the Pats were prepared for it. Browner and Butler stepped up.
> 
> I still think they took it, they dominated the whole 4th. One play doesn't give the game away. Seahawks lost to the better team. Their #1 D got shredded buy a QB who is arguably the GOAT.


I think Brady is _far_ from being the GOAT QB of all time, but I can't dney that the Pats just brought it that 4th quarter, we wouldn't have even been talking about a bad call like this if the LoB had been able to protect against the Pats passing game in that last quarter; through part of me wonders how the Pats would have done against a fully healthy Hawks D with all of it's core people in there.

Through that still doesn't take away from how good the Pats offense played through, and how good the Pats D played to keep Seattle from responding in return.



birthday_massacre said:


> The passing thing does not even matter. 9 times out of 10 that pass if a TD but Butler made a great play.
> you have seen the red zone stats of Lynch that close to the goalline right?
> 
> Its not very good.
> ...


I've seen Lynch's red zone statistics, they are admittedly not great, but you had three chances on three downs _and_ a timeout to boot; a run in with Russell or Marshawn would have likely produced a game winning TD had they chose to go with the run (barring a fumble or anything of course).

But as we all know they didn't run, and Butler made the read and caught the ball; can't deny that. He did what he was supposed to do.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I think Brady is _far_ from being the GOAT QB of all time, but I can't dney that the Pats just brought it that 4th quarter, we wouldn't have even been talking about a bad call like this if the LoB had been able to protect against the Pats passing game in that last quarter; through part of me wonders how the Pats would have done against a fully healthy Hawks D with all of it's core people in there.
> 
> Through that still doesn't take away from how good the Pats offense played through, and how good the Pats D played to keep Seattle from responding in return.
> 
> ...


How is Brady FAR from being the GOAT? I would love to hear your logic on that one. Do tell. 

Brady could easily be 6-0 in SBs if not for the defense falling apart at the end of the two giant games.

And the pats D is this game were not that good until the 4th Q when the shined with the exception of that catch Butler allowed where if he would have followed through that bobbling catch never would have happened. he just sat there and watched it happen. And the D was terrible like I said at the end of the 1st half letting them go down and score a TD with only like 30 secs.

And even if they scored the pats could have gotten in range for a FG and tied the game especially the way Brady was shredding their defefnse in the 4th Q.

I was surprised they didnt just them run it in with a minute left but the pats made the right call since the won.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> How is Brady FAR from being the GOAT? I would love to hear your logic on that one. Do tell.


That isn't a slight on Brady in any way shape or form, don't take it like that, but I believe that he is far behind QB's like Marino, Montana, Favre, Elway, Staubach and Unitas and in terms of all-time greatness, but I suppose he'd fall in my top 10 all time.



> And the pats D is this game were not that good until the 4th Q when the shined with the exception of that catch Butler allowed where if he would have followed through that bobbling catch never would have happened. he just sat there and watched it happen. And the D was terrible like I said at the end of the 1st half letting them go down and score a TD with only like 30 secs.
> 
> And even if they scored the pats could have gotten in range for a FG and tied the game especially the way Brady was shredding their defefnse in the 4th Q.
> 
> I was surprised they didnt just them run it in with a minute left but the pats made the right call since the won.


The Pats D brought it when it mattered, and Seattle didn't it; that's undeniable no matter how bad or good either played in the first three quarters.

And true, they could have, through there was only 20 or so seconds left, so if Seattle had scored a TD; NE would have needed to be a miracle to pull that last second comeback off. Through they could have done it.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Lel. Just played a game of Madden and RG3 just won SB MVP with 1 TD and 3 int.

Wasn't this the same with Brady?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> That isn't a slight on Brady in any way shape or form, don't take it like that, but I believe that he is far behind QB's like Marino, Montana, Favre, Elway, Staubach and Unitas and in terms of all-time greatness, but I suppose he'd fall in my top 10 all time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You cant just say they are better, you have to give reasons why you think Brady is far behind them.

Brady has the best winning % of any QB in the reg season, he has the most playoff wins of all time, the most playoff TDS, the most SB appearances and is tied for most wins.

Not to mention Brady did it all with not as good offenses as those teams and Brady has done won SBs ten years a part which is unheard of.

Saying Brady isn't in at least the top 3 of all time is like claiming Jordan isn't in the top 3 of all time.

Its laughable you even have someone like Farve above him.





BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Lel. Just played a game of Madden and RG3 just won SB MVP with 1 TD and 3 int.
> 
> Wasn't this the same with Brady?


How is that the same as Brady when Brady came back from 10 points in the 4th quarter which has never been done in the SB before.
He had 4 TDs and over 300 yards against the best defense in the NFL and one of the best of all time.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'd say Brady is above the Favre, Peyton, Young, Aikman, Staubach, Bradshaw, Elway, Marino, Kelly tier

But not at the Montana tier.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> And true, they could have, through there was only 20 or so seconds left, so if Seattle had scored a TD; NE would have needed to be a miracle to pull that last second comeback off. Through they could have done it.


How would it be a miracle for the pats to score or tie it with only 20 secs left.

That is all the time it took for seattle to score before the end of the first half did it not?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> You cant just say they are better, you have to give reasons why you think Brady is far behind them.


Okay.

Montana, Elway and Marino: I personally believe that all three are better game managers and offensive generals then Brady is, their leadership skill also surpasses Brady's in my own view, they also accomplished all that they did during an era where the game was not only defensive oriented and the offensive game was weaker then it is today; but without as good a group of guys around them as Brady has had in his six SB appearances. 

Staubach and Unitas I put above him for many of the same reasons.

Favre on the other I believe is a better all around quarterback and game leader then Brady ever has or ever will be; but Tom is a better Playoff QB then Brett ever was either.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> How is that the same as Brady when Brady came back from 10 points in the 4th quarter which has never been done in the SB before.
> He had 4 TDs and over 300 yards against the best defense in the NFL and one of the best of all time.


I came back from losing by 2 and tied to go into overtime with 1 minute left in the 4th. I ran it with RG3 after a pass fake


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> How would it be a miracle for the pats to score or tie it with only 20 secs left.
> 
> That is all the time it took for seattle to score before the end of the first half did it not?


Not impossible, but they would have had 20-15 seconds while starting near their own endzone in all likelihood; which would be tough but not impossible to pull off.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Okay.
> 
> Montana, Elway and Marino: I personally believe that all three are better game managers and offensive generals then Brady is, their leadership skill also surpasses Brady's in my own view, they also accomplished all that they did during an era where the game was not only defensive oriented and the offensive game was weaker then it is today; but without as good a group of guys around them as Brady has had in his six SB appearances.
> 
> ...


i like how people claim Brady is not a good game manager yet he mangers his games greatly, just look at how calm and how his leadership in this this game scored TWO TDS in the 4th Q agains the best defense of the past three years and maybe of all time. So please tell me how Brady isn't a good game manager or leader? He is one of there best leaders in the NFL.

Do you know how many OC Brady has gone through over his career and still won? Brady changes OC like most people change their underwear. brady in all his SB games put his team ahead at he end of the game, sadly in two of them the defense let him down because for crazy catches. But Brady always puts his team at the end of the SB with a a chance to win and in 4 of those cases they won. Not sure how that its a good game manager or offensive general.

And Brady has had far less talent on offense than those guys you mentioned. It has not even been close. In Bradsy first three championships his best WR was Troy Brown. Come on now. No one has done with less than Brady has with his offsenive stats. 

Also brady has won with a number of totally different rosters unlike those other QBs.
Brady is clearly the best, the only one you can make a case for that is better than Brady is Montana but that is debatable. As for those others on your list sorry but they are not in Bradys class.

not even close.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't like "ranking" best in the worlds In sports. But Brady will go down as Elite. 20 years from now it will be "Montana, Simms, Brady" references in Super Bowl 69. 

The Raiders will win 19 games in-between that time period. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Stax Classic said:


> I'd say Brady is above the Favre, Peyton, Young, Aikman, Staubach, Bradshaw, Elway, Marino, Kelly tier
> 
> But not at the Montana tier.


bradshaw > brady

4-0 > 4-2 every day and twice on sundays

brady is better than everyone else you said he's better than though.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

4-0 > 4-2 :duck

So getting to the big game more is now a bad thing.

Doesn't Bradshaw have more picks than TDs or something. Or a crazy amount of INTs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Apparently Brady gave the Chevy truck he won for being SBMVP to Butler

That's my unselfish QB :mj2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Congrats to the Pats!

Terrific Tom is the G.O.A.T. and Ted saw his balls! :brady5


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Sith Rollins said:


> 4-0 > 4-2 :duck
> 
> So getting to the big game more is now a bad thing.
> 
> Doesn't Bradshaw have more picks than TDs or something. Or a crazy amount of INTs.


:ti

good luck with that one, the guy who lost twice is better than the one who never did.

tom had his chance to be on the same level as montana and bradshaw, he failed, simple as that. he can't go back and not lose 2 super bowls. sorry!

what's really :duck is you say 4-0 > 4-2 :duck and you're not being ironic about it


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

So getting there two more times means nothing?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Brady has been to the SB more times than all but 2 fucking teams


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

deepelemblues said:


> :ti
> 
> good luck with that one, the guy who lost twice is better than the one who never did.
> 
> ...


Amazing. Not making it to the Super Bowl is greater than making it for some people. Brady getting to 6 and winning 4 is better than 4-0 every day of the week. 

The guy with as many picks as TDs is better than Brady. Don't think I've ever seen anyone say Bradshaw is better. 212 TDs and 210 picks :booklel


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Sapp soliciting prostitutes :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> :ti
> 
> good luck with that one, the guy who lost twice is better than the one who never did.
> 
> ...


So if Brady would have lost in the AFC title games and never made those two SBs he lost he would have been better off?
What kind of stupid logic is that.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm amazed that anyone can bash Brady at this point. They just come off butthurt.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> :ti
> 
> good luck with that one, the guy who lost twice is better than the one who never did.
> 
> ...


Your logic is just amazing....Not to mention that Brady is playing in the salary cap era FFS which gives a huge advantage to joe in the argument.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

GitRekt said:


> I'm amazed that anyone can bash Brady at this point. They just come off butthurt.


Brady kicked their puppies. When someone says Bradshaw > Brady :done. 212 TDs and 210 picks. How are those numbers even close to Brady's. There's a reason people talk about Brady and Montana and skip Bradshaw :lol


Aren't Brady's regular season numbers pretty great too, Super Bowls aren't the only thing to determine who is the greatest. 

I don't even care about GOAT talk but it's laughable how some get so pissy when Brady is mentioned. Sounds like Jordan fanboys who get upset whenever someone doesn't think MJ is the GOAT. Listening to radio and I agree, you might disagree and think Montana is still goat but you can't get mad about someone else thinking Brady. The numbers and titles have Brady on par with Montana I think.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Sith Rollins said:


> Brady kicked their puppies. When someone says Bradshaw > Brady :done. 212 TDs and 210 picks. How are those numbers even close to Brady's. There's a reason people talk about Brady and Montana and skip Bradshaw :lol
> 
> 
> Aren't Brady's regular season numbers pretty great too, Super Bowls aren't the only thing to determine who is the greatest.
> ...


I love Terry Bradshaw. Great fucking guy, funny, clutch, interesting all around. People don't put him in the convo because you just brought up stats. Yes, Terry was great in the clutch and he was great at the end (won an mvp) but for most of it he was hit/miss. Pittsburgh had the greatest defense of all time, a HoF RB, 2 HoF WR's. Even their backup rb was a stud. He belongs in the HoF and he was certainly clutch, but he isn't top 10. He had the luxury of playing in an era where teams didn't have to worry about a salary cap. Yes, playing qb was tougher then for sure, but even compared to his competitors he was slightly above average overall. Staubach was the qb of the 70s imo.


Ppl have nothing left on Brady. He came into the league on a team that sucked tbh. Nothing at rb and wr, but they did have a defense. It goes both ways. I'd take an elite defense over elite playmakers, and the rest is history. Brady in 2001 had a rating of 86, the average rating was 76 back then, so it was a fine year for him offensively. He was super clutch, and so was AV. Ppl wanna say it was all AV are fucked. For every SB kick he made, he missed 1 too. He was clutch when it mattered most, but he wasn't perfect. 

Brady finally got stud receivers and he lit the league on fire. No SB's but the arguement that he is a game manager went out the window. Once Brady got weapons he was the best in the game imo. He couldn't carry them to a SB, but in 2011 he made it back there with the 31st ranked defense. What more do you want?

This year he finally got a defense again. He wasn't perfect. At times his age showed. At other times he was the best. The SB was a microcosm of his season. He threw a few bad passes, but threw a ton of great ones, and he was clutch when the game was on the line.

He has stats, he has rings. Like what can you say about him? He's not GOAT? Idc, if that's all you can say then you're making him look good. The ppl that wanna say system QB, despite Tom playing on a new offense every other year w 4 OC changes and not 1 top tier rb to take the pressure off him besides arguably Dillon for a couple years can kiss the rings. Brady has done it all. MVP's, SB's, comebacks, you name it. He did what nobody could do to that defense. Bring on the excuses.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I do get into the GOAT stuff. Fuck it, I'm a sports fan. I love discussing this shit with people. It's fun to me. For every sport. Fighting, hockey, football, etc. It's always cool to sit down with someone that actually knows their shit. 


Brady has a case but Montana has one too. It depends.

Montana played in the non salary cap era. Flip side, defense was actually played back then.

Brady went to 6 SB's. Flip side, he lost 2 of them. Flip side to that, he put his team in position to win both, but the defense gave up TD drives in the closing minutes.


There is a counter to all of this stuff. All I can say is that they're easily #1 and #2 , with Montana having the lead right now. Brady can still add to his legacy though.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

We can all agree that Brady is this eras #1 QB though, right? In terms of winning when is needed to and being more clutch.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

JM's Daddy said:


> We can all agree that Brady is this eras #1 QB though, right? In terms of winning when is needed to and being more clutch.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm bias but he is the best of the era to me. Peyton isn't far behind though. Peyton just goes about everything with class and the way he controls the line of scrimmage and calls his own plays is something that doesn't happen anymore. No other qb does that now like Manning. He has more all pros and mvp's, so for some he is the better of the 2. I would tell you that I think Brady could have those mvp's had he played w Harrison, Wayne, etc for his career instead of a revolving door of 2nd tier receivers that were good but not stars.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

great game overall and what a result. couldn't believe my eyes when Seattle didn't just give the ball to Lynch once more and have him likely barge over for a TD. incredible stuff.

had many a Samuel Adams to celebrate


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Montana ran the gauntlet of New York, Washington, and Chicago. These were incredibly tough teams. It cannot be overstated how incredibly good and dominant the NFC was in the 80s and early 90s. There is no equivalent in this era.
> 
> Go look at the champions from 81 to 91. Guess which teams teams won all those Super Bowls. Ok the Raiders snuck one in:side:
> 
> I've also already gone off how it's difficult to compare QBs between eras. Brady is the best of this era. I don't think there's an argument anymore. Even if NE had lost this game, I think it'd still be Brady for the record.


This is my favorite post of this thread, post-Super Bowl. Ultimately, judging between eras is extremely difficult, verging on impossible. Obviously I'm at least a little bit biased but Montana still takes the crown for me. :side:

Brady's great, though. Thought *GitRekt*'s post covering both his flaws as well as many positives in the Super Bowl as being representational of his season had a great deal of merit as well. 

These are endlessly amusing:



> The Pats allowed opponents to score 81% of the time in power situations (runs on 3rd/4th & <2, or w/i 2 yds of goalline). Dead last in NFL.
> 
> — HSAC (@Harvard_Sports) February 2, 2015
> 
> ...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JM's Daddy said:


> We can all agree that Brady is this eras #1 QB though, right? In terms of winning when is needed to and being more clutch.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


everyone but Manning fans though, lol they still think Manning is better than Brady which is comical


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah. I`m still not sure why they didn`ll give the rock to beast mode.


Before the play I was wondering why BB didn`t call TO. There were 50 seconds left and Seattle was at the 1 with time running out. Had they scored NE would only have had 20 seconds instead of 50 to work with.

Had Seattle scored, ppl would be ripping BB for that imo.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Also this patern I noticed is messed up

Cowboys win a game that they were fortunate to win against Detroit (flag pick)
Next round GB beats them in a game they were fortunate to win (dez)
Next round SEA beats GB in a game that they were fortunate to win (so much stuff)
Next round NE beats SEA in a game they were fortunate to win (1 yard line)


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Difference is that the Pats took it in the 4th. Call it a dumb play and stupid decision all you want, Butler and Brown made huge plays and took it.

That whole 4th quarter was complete football, defense and offense.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Edelman burying Steve Young and Trent Dilfer :banderas


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

http://www.thecoli.com/posts/12032043/

http://www.thecoli.com/posts/12032300/










Some people salty all over the internet :Jordan



Cousin from Jersey is coming over tomorrow just for the parade. Can't wait for it, will be cold and lots of snow around but this could be their last one in a while so will be going :brady2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^That's Magic isn't it? :lol


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

lmao!!!

the funny part is that seattle didn't score a td until the 2nd quarter


broncos had lots of time to get back in it. peyton didn't throw a td until the 2nd half when it was over


he put up as many points for SEA than he did for his own team

just saying :draper1


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

What could of been :wilson :mj2


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The catch is an in game reenactment of a catch I made in elemntary school that scared the kid so bad, he put in the work to become an NFL DB so that it would never happen again :curry2

Chris Cook


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I think what would have made more sense (as opposed to giving it to Beast Mode), would be for Wilson to go read-option on that play. He could fake the handoff to Lynch, then roll out. He could either look for an open receiver or take it in himself. Worst-case, he throws the ball away as he won't get into the end zone or have a receiver open. In which case, you have two more downs. 

Meanwhile, Josh Gordon is an absolute dumb-ass. You were given another chance to play this season and you piss it away by failing another drug test and acting like you forgot how to play on the field. Good luck getting this one-year suspension overturned.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm curious...how many people here saw Steve Young play this game?


Also none of us saw Sammy Baugh play, but I'm quite confident he would've been fucking amazing in this era, and any era. You win if you even know who Sammy Baugh is/was. Dude gave the GOAT interviews.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I did because I'm old. Young & Rice was a hell of a combo.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I guess Young will always be hurt by having the misfortune of playing with the best WR ever. He was the shit though. I think I'd put him ahead of Brady and Peyton.

IMO

FUARK the Niners have two top 5 QBs of all time. Hate you Niners so much.

Colts boast two top 10/top 5 with Peyton and Unitas. Fuck off Colts.

Dallas has three all time greats...Aikman, Staubach, and...:romo :mark: :side:


Vikings have Fran and TJAX!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok it's past time to hail SAMMY BAUGH ITT

http://mmqb.si.com/2013/11/14/sammy-baugh-1943/

THIS FUCKING GUY



> And in the midst of one of the most amazing seasons in NFL annals he had arguably the greatest single-game performance in history: In a 42-20 win over the Detroit Lions on Nov. 14, Baugh fired four touchdown passes, intercepted four passes and got off an 81-yard punt, the longest of the year in the NFL.


ALL THREE PHASES

:garrett


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> I guess Young will always be hurt by having the misfortune of playing with the best WR ever. He was the shit though. I think I'd put him ahead of Brady and Peyton.
> 
> IMO
> 
> FUARK the Niners have two top 5 QBs of all time. Hate you Niners so much.












But wait, right here we have ourselves one hater extraordinaire! :


Be right back, learning everything there is to know about Sammy Baugh.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

can we take a moment and appreciate the greatness of ELI?




i also dont know who baugh is but im a fan. probably threw a td after catching an INT.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

since i'm bored and the QB argument is tiresome, for those of you know who know Phil Jackson's accomplishments, which coach would you say has done a better job in their respective sport from a success stand point/consistent contention?


I know Phil has more champions, but it's also fair to point out that it's harder to win a superbowl, in single elimination games, then it is to win a NBA championship with a lot of talent.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Nymeria said:


> can we take a moment and appreciate the greatness of ELI?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I respect Eli but the Giants DEFENSE, in particular the defensive line deserves most of the props. 14 and 17 points they held NE to. This really contradicts earlier posts where you have issues giving QB's the credit. Eli and the offense scored 17 and 19 on one good and one miserable 31st ranked defense. Not exactly great.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Nymeria said:


> since i'm bored and the QB argument is tiresome, for those of you know who know Phil Jackson's accomplishments, which coach would you say has done a better job in their respective sport from a success stand point/consistent contention?
> 
> 
> I know Phil has more champions, but it's also fair to point out that it's harder to win a superbowl, in single elimination games, then it is to win a NBA championship with a lot of talent.


That's a tough one. Greg Popovich has to be in there too.

As for Bill vs Phil, I'd take BB. Besides Brady he has been mixing and matching teams for over 10 years. Phil had steady rocks like Jordon, Pippen, Kobe, Shaq, and some other good ones. BB with the salary cap has to almost rebuild his team every other year. BB also won 2 rings with the Giants as a d-coordinator. His game plan against Buffalo in SB 25 might be the best ever. I seriously think it could be his most impressive accomplishment.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> I'm curious...how many people here saw Steve Young play this game?
> 
> 
> Also none of us saw Sammy Baugh play, but I'm quite confident he would've been fucking amazing in this era, and any era. You win if you even know who Sammy Baugh is/was. Dude gave the GOAT interviews.


I saw Young play and he was good but not better than Brady.
He was in a stacked SF offense. you put Brady in that offense and Brady shatters all kinds of records like he did in 2007 when he had a real offense like guys like Manning, Young and Montana and for most of their careers.





Nymeria said:


> since i'm bored and the QB argument is tiresome, for those of you know who know Phil Jackson's accomplishments, which coach would you say has done a better job in their respective sport from a success stand point/consistent contention?
> 
> 
> I know Phil has more champions, but it's also fair to point out that it's harder to win a superbowl, in single elimination games, then it is to win a NBA championship with a lot of talent.


Im a huge bulls and Phil Jackson fan but Jacksons teams with the bulls and lakers were stacked where as BB has done more with less than any coach of all time and he done it over a 15 year period.
that is pretty crazy.

Phil Jackson never rebuild a team, he is jus the guy that takes a great team and deals with the egos of a number of star players and helps them win.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Would be hard to do.

I will say that I don't buy into Superbowl title meaning more than another pro sports title(and this coming from a guy who only really follows NFL). The only way it would be "easier" is that there would be less teams to contend with(32 vs 30, using current counts).. but could be argued that NBA have to beat more teams in the playoffs to actually win the championship(16 teams make it vs. 12), and don't get the benefit of a bye, even with the best record in the league. 

Belichick ties others for the record of most appearances and wins right now. Phil has 11 championships in 13 appearances, the only one even close is Red Auerbach(9 wins) when the league only had 8-9 teams in it, the next closest is 5 wins.

Belichick is definitely one of the greatest coaches ever in the NFL, and is not done yet. But this would be a hard sell for me... and not just for Belichick, but any NFL coach.


And getting/keeping/managing the talent on your team to make those runs is part of the process. Not sure why people are just excusing that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

GitRekt said:


> Dude, I respect Eli but the Giants DEFENSE, in particular the defensive line deserves most of the props. 14 and 17 points they held NE to. *This really contradicts earlier posts where you have issues giving QB's the credit. * Eli and the offense scored 17 and 19 on one good and one miserable 31st ranked defense. Not exactly great.


i'm glad you caught onto the joke as that's how i typically mock brady fans that give him 100% credit for every victory they've ever and typically far more than he deserves considering superbowls and playoff success is team based, not individual based, and yet you'd never know it with how people talk about QBs. that's why i brought up barry sanders lack of postseason success and why it doesn't hurt his positional standing as an all time great, because it literally makes no sense and no other position is rated that way.

most pat fans shut up about "brady has done this and that qb hasn't, he's won against this person and that person, and he has this record against so and so" after you bring up eli because then it goes to "well eli's defense", "ya but that wasn't all eli", "head to head qb matchups mean nothing as it's not like they're physically playing against each other". same with the "brady outperforms peyton in the biggest stages and when it matters" and then you bring up the fact peyton is 2-1 against brady in AFC championship games and you hear other nonsense or things about how "brady's team just wasn't good enough that year" even though you hear them considering that when the situations are reversed. 

even better is the most recent thing i've been hearing which is "Joe is perfect in the superbowl, but Brady has been to more and going to more and losing is better than simply losing earlier in the playoffs" and yet Peyton gets never ending shit for getting there 3 times because he lost twice against the top defenses of the league(which were actually healthy). 

the double standards with how people do their rankings is always the best part of the rankings.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

GitRekt said:


> That's a tough one. Greg Popovich has to be in there too.
> 
> As for Bill vs Phil, I'd take BB. Besides Brady he has been mixing and matching teams for over 10 years. Phil had steady rocks like Jordon, Pippen, Kobe, Shaq, and some other good ones. BB with the salary cap has to almost rebuild his team every other year. BB also won 2 rings with the Giants as a d-coordinator. His game plan against Buffalo in SB 25 might be the best ever. I seriously think it could be his most impressive accomplishment.


BB has had some all time talent at a bunch of different positions as well: Brady, Moss, GRONK, Revis, Law, wilfork, etc. I don't think it's fair to try to water it down that much as BB isn't working with scrubs out there and has had a lot of talent. Not to mention Jordan's supporting cast wasn't exactly all star players and top quality talent outside of Jordan/Pippen/Rodman. The Lakers were better in that regard, but I have a hard time buying that the Lakers 3-peat/repeat without Phil as coach and his system in place.

I'd also like to point out that the Lakers, in Phil's reign, were in a much tougher and consistently harder conference than what the AFC has been like in the last decade(with roughly the same top teams every year and a lot of bottom feeders staying as bottom feeders), which I think would worth some points.

The d-coordinator stuff is true though and his general innovation with coaching has been amazing(his eligible receiver stuff this year for example or the edelman play which was saved for the perfect moment).




birthday_massacre said:


> Im a huge bulls and Phil Jackson fan but Jacksons teams with the bulls and lakers were stacked where as BB has done more with less than any coach of all time and he done it over a 15 year period.
> that is pretty crazy.
> 
> Phil Jackson never rebuild a team, he is jus the guy that takes a great team and deals with the egos of a number of star players and helps them win.


http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/CHI/1996.html

That team isn't stacked. He literally had 3 total players that averaged 10 or points, but yet he got production out of everyone and his defenses were generally amazing as well. 

I don't lack of rebuilding really matters here since 1) we're talking about coaching 2) that's the GM part and even though BB has a lot of that stuff that isn't what we're talking about here.



Sweenz said:


> Would be hard to do.
> 
> I will say that I don't buy into Superbowl title meaning more than another pro sports title(and this coming from a guy who only really follows NFL). The only way it would be "easier" is that there would be less teams to contend with(32 vs 30, using current counts).. but could be argued that NBA have to beat more teams in the playoffs to actually win the championship(16 teams make it vs. 12), and don't get the benefit of a bye, even with the best record in the league.


I said that because you get fluke loses and bad games in the NFL playoffs and you're out. Any type of injury hurts you more than usual and missed games too. In a 7 game series you can be assured that the better team, or at the very least the team that matches up better, will win the game. that is not a guarantee in football as it never will be with the single game elimination style. Anyone can win on any given day.



> Belichick ties others for the record of most appearances and wins right now. Phil has 11 championships in 13 appearances, the only one even close is Red Auerbach(9 wins) when the league only had 8-9 teams in it, the next closest is 5 wins.


How long did those people coach in comparison to Bill though? Phil's success is amazing no doubt, especially the consistency part, but Bill's is just as impressive and he's done it over a long stretch of time. 




> Belichick is definitely one of the greatest coaches ever in the NFL, and is not done yet. But this would be a hard sell for me... and not just for Belichick, but any NFL coach.
> 
> 
> And getting/keeping/managing the talent on your team to make those runs is part of the process. Not sure why people are just excusing that.


Just wanted some discussion that was redundant, but I thought it was an interesting question, especially with that image I posted above showing Bill's record against teams during his run with the Pats.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Nymeria said:


> i'm glad you caught onto the joke as that's how i typically mock brady fans that give him 100% credit for every victory they've ever and typically far more than he deserves considering superbowls and playoff success is team based, not individual based, and yet you'd never know it with how people talk about QBs. that's why i brought up barry sanders lack of postseason success and why it doesn't hurt his positional standing as an all time great, because it literally makes no sense and no other position is rated that way.
> 
> most pat fans shut up about "brady has done this and that qb hasn't, he's won against this person and that person, and he has this record against so and so" after you bring up eli because then it goes to "well eli's defense", "ya but that wasn't all eli", "head to head qb matchups mean nothing as it's not like they're physically playing against each other". same with the "brady outperforms peyton in the biggest stages and when it matters" and then you bring up the fact peyton is 2-1 against brady in AFC championship games and you hear other nonsense or things about how "brady's team just wasn't good enough that year" even though you hear them considering that when the situations are reversed.
> 
> ...



Meh, Peyton gets credit, but when you lose to an average Saints defense putting up 17, and throwing a back breaking pick six when you needed a TD and were at mid field it looks bad. Last years SB, even worse. Peyton threw 2 picks (1 was a pick 6) before he threw a score. Seattle got a safety, a fg, and another fg in the first quarter. You said earlier it wasn't his fault cause Seattle kept scoring TD's putting them behind. Seattle didn't get a TD until the 2nd. Peyton had 3 drives to do something after the safety to give Denver the lead or tie it, and I believe the results were punt/int/punt. The pick six was next.


I give Peyton credit and place him 3rd all time, but this is sports. Of course we're gonna bring up negatives when discussing the greats. You guys and other did the same thing when Brady lost to the Giants. That's how it is.

And while Joe is 1st for me, did he ever take the 31st ranked defense to the Super Bowl? You wanna talk about qbs getting all the credit when they don't deserve it? Talk about Peyton throwing 3 td's and 7 int's and somehow winning SB MVP. * No team in NFL history has won a championship with their starting qb throwing more than double the picks than td's in a playoff run besides the 2006 Colts.*


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Nymeria said:


> BB has had some all time talent at a bunch of different positions as well: Brady, Moss, GRONK, Revis, Law, wilfork, etc. I don't think it's fair to try to water it down that much as BB isn't working with scrubs out there and has had a lot of talent. Not to mention Jordan's supporting cast wasn't exactly all star players and top quality talent outside of Jordan/Pippen/Rodman. The Lakers were better in that regard, but I have a hard time buying that the Lakers 3-peat/repeat without Phil as coach and his system in place.
> 
> I'd also like to point out that the Lakers, in Phil's reign, were in a much tougher and consistently harder conference than what the AFC has been like in the last decade(with roughly the same top teams every year and a lot of bottom feeders staying as bottom feeders), which I think would worth some points.
> 
> ...



I didn't mean to make it sound like he had scrubs, but I kinda did. BB did build those teams after all. I think both them and Pop are the best coaches in sports of this century so far. If you wanted to add La Rusa, idk. 

I think BB's success is unprecedented in the modern NFL, while Pop and Phil are both kings of their sport.


Idk if we'd use college coaches also. if so, Coach K, Saban, Meyer are in there.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

I referenced that belichick wasn't done. But you left off popavich, who may end up being a better example for NBA than Phil is, but can only go by right now.


Injuries in NBA hurt more than injuries in NFL. 




Nymeria said:


> I said that because you get fluke loses and bad games in the NFL playoffs and you're out. Any type of injury hurts you more than usual and missed games too. In a 7 game series you can be assured that the better team, or at the very least the team that matches up better, will win the game. that is not a guarantee in football as it never will be with the single game elimination style. Anyone can win on any given day.



That works both ways then. If you use that logic, maybe Belichek "fluked" his way to a couple titles? Or maybe got "fluked" out of a couple more. It can't just be one way or the other... so its a wash.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

Green Bay is my early pick to take it next year


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I got Ravens vs Packers if Baltimore can fix that secondary


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Just got home from the parade :wall. Got to see the GOAT in person :brady. Running backs and wide receivers were on fire. Legit got more excited seeing Edelman than anyone else, the guy is just so awesome. Going to be buying an Edelman jersey before the season starts.


Saw a duckboat and Aaron Dobson's name was there. I was so confused, totally forgot he was on the team. Was also nice seeing Mayo and Ridley there, 2 important guys we didn't have this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That must have been a blast Soup.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nymeria said:


> BB has had some all time talent at a bunch of different positions as well: Brady, Moss, GRONK, Revis, Law, wilfork, etc. I don't think it's fair to try to water it down that much as BB isn't working with scrubs out there and has had a lot of talent. Not to mention Jordan's supporting cast wasn't exactly all star players and top quality talent outside of Jordan/Pippen/Rodman. The Lakers were better in that regard, but I have a hard time buying that the Lakers 3-peat/repeat without Phil as coach and his system in place.
> 
> I'd also like to point out that the Lakers, in Phil's reign, were in a much tougher and consistently harder conference than what the AFC has been like in the last decade(with roughly the same top teams every year and a lot of bottom feeders staying as bottom feeders), which I think would worth some points.
> 
> ...


Of course that team is stacked

You had Jordan, Pippen, and Rodman 3 of the top 50 players of all time, not to mention you had Kerr who at the time was the best 3pt shooter in NBA history, Toni Kukoc who was the best player in Europe before he joined the bulls, Ron Harper who was always the poor mans Jordan and Longley who was a very good Center.

Please tell me how having 3 of the top 50 players of all time and two of the best bench players in the NBA at the time not a stacked team?
And Joran Pippen and Rodman are three of the best defensive players of all time.
Jordan is the GOAT and best scorer of all time. Rodman is the best rebounder of all time and Pippen was one of the best 5 players in the league.

Thats like claiming the Miami Heat teams with Lebron were not stacked.


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

RetepAdam. said:


> But to say he's better than Montana is just ridiculous. Montana went 4-0 in Super Bowls. 11 TDs and 0 INTs. QB Rating of 127.8. And that was back when the league didn't have rules protecting the QB and making sure WRs couldn't get breathed on.


I would argue that the implementation of the salary cap has made it much more difficult to keep all your best players. Those 49ers teams don't exist in the salary cap era. Montana may very well be the best QB of all time, but inserting Tom Brady into the equation after this week isn't ridiculous in my opinion.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

MrMister said:


> That must have been a blast Soup.







It was an awesome experience Mister. I didn't go to the last 3 parades but had to go to this one. My feet were legit frozen after it was all done :lol


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Wish I coulda been there. Edelman is the next jersey I want. Prob my fav Patriot after Brady.

Dobson was a bust. He showed flashes in his rookie season, but hurt his foot in December. It took until September for him to get back on the field and even practice healthy. He just looked bad when he returned. I'm surprised they didn't cut him. Lafell is a billion times better at doing what Dobson was supposed to do.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Ya know, its kind of funny reading all these articles about air pressure testing and saying that its obvious that weather/ball preperation played a part in all this lost air pressure.


"Our testing showed that the balls dropped 1.5 pounds when reaching equilibrium" - Belichick


“Out of the 12 footballs we tested, we found that on average, footballs dropped 1.8 PSI when being exposed to dropping temperatures and wet conditions,” . - HeadSmart 


Only(as per the latest news) that didn't happen, or even close. :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:banderas



Spoiler: not mines too but awesome


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Soup is there to loot.

Redguards...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Edelman punching the richard sherman meme is the best


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

McQueen said:


> Soup is there to loot.
> 
> Redguards...


:lmao











Was a Redguard Patriot today McQueen, wouldn't loot in front of DA GAWD :brady2


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Reading all these FB comments fpalm

Tom Brady Best QB!? Not even close
Calling Russel a choke artist even though he surely didn't(one play away from them being super bowl champs) If anything Peyton is more of a choke artist than Russ. That's just some stupid shit

Blount putting a 'Bitch Mode' sign!? :lynch :lol Blount what did you do so special in the SB!? 46 rushing yards compared to Lynchs 100+ rushing yards. fpalm


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Reading all these FB comments fpalm
> 
> Tom Brady Best QB!? Not even close
> Calling Russel a choke artist even though he surely didn't(one play away from them being super bowl champs) If anything Peyton is more of a choke artist than Russ. That's just some stupid shit
> ...


Not even close? Even if you are the biggest brady hater, its still between him and joe montana . Wilson threw a pick to loose the superbowl, he choked. It was a bad pass all around.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

VRsick said:


> Not even close? Even if you are the biggest brady hater, its still between him and joe montana . Wilson threw a pick to loose the superbowl, he choked. It was a bad pass all around.


He really isn't though

Wilson was 6-0 against SB Winning Quarterbacks plus was undefeated in the playoffs. Definately wasn't a choke. (Though he should've atleast called an audible or pass to someone else) :side:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> He really isn't though
> 
> Wilson was 6-0 against SB Winning Quarterbacks plus was undefeated in the playoffs. Definately wasn't a choke. (Though he should've atleast called an audible or pass to someone else) :side:


Blind with hatred if you honestly think Brady isn't top 2 if not the best.

And not only was it a bad play call, Wilson executed it horribly. Ball was too high and too out in front of lockette. Carroll said they passed to stop the clock if it was incomplete, ball should have been at the belt or lower and behind him.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Wilson was pretty lucky to be 10-0 against SB wining qbs

Remember the fail mary game? He actually lost that one
The Packers NFC CG this year too he was fortunate to win

Happy the Pats were the ones to break the streak officially


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Lovely that the Patriot Way came out in full force during the parade. You know if the shoe was on the other foot people would be blasting the Seahawks. lawls


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Wilson the clutch :wilson :mark:
8-2


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

https://twitter.com/BIrvin_WVU11/status/563117023807275010

The guy who threw a punch and ran calling anyone hoes. Sodium levels must have been off the charts :booklel


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Reading all these FB comments fpalm
> 
> Tom Brady Best QB!? Not even close
> Calling Russel a choke artist even though he surely didn't(one play away from them being super bowl champs) If anything Peyton is more of a choke artist than Russ. That's just some stupid shit
> ...













smh all you can do is laugh


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

GitRekt said:


> smh all you can do is laugh


Or watch videos/gigs of Brady getting pick 6ed


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Or watch videos/gigs of Brady getting pick 6ed


that's not very nice











that chiefs game helped them imo. the way i see it is that everyone has to take a beating.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

GitRekt said:


> that's not very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...











A SPEAR OUT OF NOWHERE! :cole vintage Elvis dumervil!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> A SPEAR OUT OF NOWHERE! :cole vintage Elvis dumervil!


BRADY RESPONDS WITH THE SUPERKICK


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

GitRekt said:


> BRADY RESPONDS WITH THE SUPERKICK


Didn't you lose that game though ? >


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Didn't you lose that game though ? >


yeah but then


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

GitRekt said:


> yeah but then


.....the original catch


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> .....the original catch


rude


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Reading all these FB comments fpalm
> 
> Tom Brady Best QB!? Not even close
> Calling Russel a choke artist even though he surely didn't(one play away from them being super bowl champs) If anything Peyton is more of a choke artist than Russ. That's just some stupid shit
> ...


How is it not close? Brady has all the playoff and SB records LOL
And even if you want to claim Montana is better which is fine, at worse Brady is #2 .


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

brady stans are really annoying imo. he's not at "worst" second, stop discrediting literally every qb ever, the majority of which you didn't watch. pats literally have the most annoying fanbase out every team in the league and it's not even close, probably because it's full of bandwagoners that will disappear when brady and bill do. yes including those on this site, like soup who will probably stop watching once they're gone like he did with the heat when lebron left. :kobe10

i'd still take peyton every day of the week, especially with Bill. eyton



oh and KAM played with a torn MCL. sherman had something torn in his elbow. thomas had a dislocated shoulder and lane left after his INT. ya, Pats walked into the perfect situation against the seahawks as the entire legion was hurt badly(and the seahawks still threw the game away when they had a chance :no.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

GitRekt said:


> Meh, Peyton gets credit, but when you lose to an average Saints defense putting up 17, and throwing a back breaking pick six when you needed a TD and were at mid field it looks bad. Last years SB, even worse. Peyton threw 2 picks (1 was a pick 6) before he threw a score. Seattle got a safety, a fg, and another fg in the first quarter. You said earlier it wasn't his fault cause Seattle kept scoring TD's putting them behind. Seattle didn't get a TD until the 2nd. Peyton had 3 drives to do something after the safety to give Denver the lead or tie it, and I believe the results were punt/int/punt. The pick six was next.
> 
> 
> I give Peyton credit and place him 3rd all time, but this is sports. Of course we're gonna bring up negatives when discussing the greats. You guys and other did the same thing when Brady lost to the Giants. That's how it is.
> ...



you know that shit in the bold? that's stuff i fucking recite to people because it goes with what i say all the time: TEAMS WIN FUCKING CHAMPIONSHIPS, NOT INDIVIDUALS. in literally one of his worst runs they WON the championship because the ENTIRE team was playing WELL, not just peyton, but everyone on the team. all 3 phases and all that jazz came to play and they won. you know when he did step up? in the afc championship game against the pats when they made their GIANT comeback to beat them when they really needed peyton to perform.


saints defense wasn't average, if that's what you think they were then you're out of your mind and ignorant. that team was dominant that year on both sides of the ball and forced short field repeatedly for brees to score on because they were ball hawks. they also did great in the redzone iirc and wouldn't give up many points until the game was already out of reach. not sure why you think they were average by any means, they were also 13-0 before losing that one game and then also stop trying to win games. if neither team rested their players we could have had a superbowl between 15-1 and 16-0 teams.


3 drives against a vaunted and damn near impossible to beat seahawks defense, which was considered better last year and deeper than this year? ya, those are greats odds. i'm sure you're going to bring up how well brady did against the seahawks this year without realizing the actual difference in what he was up against, which is all the injuries within the seahawks secondary. as in the ENTIRE secondary was BADLY hurt. sherman couldn't jam receivers, kam was obviously slowed down and hampered with a torn MCL, and big hit earl couldn't exactly crush people with his shoulder. lane broke his arm after his INT, which came in the redzone and was a poorly thrown pass by brady, but i'm sure you'll give him a pass for that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nymeria said:


> brady stans are really annoying imo. he's not at "worst" second, stop discrediting literally every qb ever, the majority of which you didn't watch. pats literally have the most annoying fanbase out every team in the league and it's not even close, probably because it's full of bandwagoners that will disappear when brady and bill do. yes including those on this site, like soup who will probably stop watching once they're gone like he did with the heat when lebron left. :kobe10
> 
> i'd still take peyton every day of the week, especially with Bill. eyton
> 
> ...


How is Brady not at worse the 2nd best QB of all time? You discredit yourself by claiming you would still take Peyton "one and done" Manning over Brady. It shows you have no clue what so ever about football.

Brady has gone to more superbowls than any other QB in NFL history. He is tied with the most Super Bowl wins. he won a SB 10 years apart which is unheard of. Brady has 9 SB records, he also has the best reg. season (and playoff) winning % of any QB ever.

Oh yeah Brady isn't at worse 2nd LOL Please tell me how anyone but Montana is better than Brady. Because Montana is the only one you can make a case for, not anyone else.

Claiming Brady isn't close to be one of the best QBs of all time loses all credibility you have. Its like claiming Jordan isn't one of the best NBA players of all time. 
All you have to do is google Brady greatest of all time and you get thousands of hits saying why he is the GOAT QB or at worst 2nd behind Montana.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Nymeria said:


> you know that shit in the bold? that's stuff i fucking recite to people because it goes with what i say all the time: TEAMS WIN FUCKING CHAMPIONSHIPS, NOT INDIVIDUALS. in literally one of his worst runs they WON the championship because the ENTIRE team was playing WELL, not just peyton, but everyone on the team. all 3 phases and all that jazz came to play and they won. you know when he did step up? in the afc championship game against the pats when they made their GIANT comeback to beat them when they really needed peyton to perform.
> 
> 
> saints defense wasn't average, if that's what you think they were then you're out of your mind and ignorant. that team was dominant that year on both sides of the ball and forced short field repeatedly for brees to score on because they were ball hawks. they also did great in the redzone iirc and wouldn't give up many points until the game was already out of reach. not sure why you think they were average by any means, they were also 13-0 before losing that one game and then also stop trying to win games. if neither team rested their players we could have had a superbowl between 15-1 and 16-0 teams.
> ...


Teams do win championships, but the QB is the centerpiece. I'm doing what countless others do, including you at various points. Nothing I said wasn't true. People bring up stuff on Brady so I did for Peyton. It's fair game. It's called a debate. 

Yeah, the Saints had a good team that year but their defense was nothing special. Certainly not as good as the Bears defense, or Seahawks defenses when Peyton faced them. 

Why would I give him a pass? I'm not a homer that is blind to criticism. I give credit where it's due and have panned Brady lots of times. If I was a homer I wouldn't have said Montana is better all time, and I wouldn't have said Peyton is #3 all time. 

The fact is this. Peyton had a much better supporting cast on offense when he faced Seattle. The Hawks defense was better that year, but both were great. Just because they were great doesn't mean Peyton didn't play like total shit. It was the best vs the best, and he was dominated. By the time he threw a TD, it was over. He didn't get buried early, the Denver defense was holding SEA to shirt field FG's early on, until the TD and pick 6. Peyton had a disastrous game. Brady faced a banged up defense and wasn't perfect but threw for over 300 yards and 4 TD's. Go ahead, you've alreayd discredited him for the defense being hurt, so whatever. Brady played extremely well.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Nymeria said:


> brady stans are really annoying imo. he's not at "worst" second, stop discrediting literally every qb ever, the majority of which you didn't watch. pats literally have the most annoying fanbase out every team in the league and it's not even close, probably because it's full of bandwagoners that will disappear when brady and bill do. yes including those on this site, like soup who will probably stop watching once they're gone like he did with the heat when lebron left. :kobe10
> 
> i'd still take peyton every day of the week, especially with Bill. eyton
> 
> ...




All you do is bash the Pats and discredit Brady lol. It's why you're no better than the Brady/Pats marks.

You can't just give them credit for doing something great. What about before the SB when Brady put 35 on the Ravens when he got like 15 yards rushing from his backs? It was a great run and it solidified his legacy as far as I'm concerned. 

Taking Peyton over him is fine, both are great. Brady had the better coach, and for the most part the better defense. Peyton had vastly superior offenses around him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

GitRekt said:


> All you do is bash the Pats and discredit Brady lol. It's why you're no better than the Brady/Pats marks.
> 
> You can't just give them credit for doing something great. What about before the SB when Brady put 35 on the Ravens when he got like 15 yards rushing from his backs? It was a great run and it solidified his legacy as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Taking Peyton over him is fine, both are great. Brady had the better coach, and for the most part the better defense. Peyton had vastly superior offenses around him.


Taking Manning over Brady is laughable and anyone that does it are clueless about football.

Manning has the record for most one and done in NFL history, Manning isn't even in the top 5 of all time. He isn't better than guys like Montana, Brady, Elway, Bradshaw, Farve, Steve Young etc. 
I wouldn't even put Manning over Aaron Rodgers. 

Just because you run up the score on offense during the regular season doesn't mean you are a GOAT QB. Manning chokes when the pressure is on in the playoffs.

No one can make a case for Manning being better than Brady, hell you havent been able to for a couple of years now but this year was the nail in the coffin.

Manning in reality was never better than Brady, when the colts were in the same division the pats owned Manning and the colts every year as did Brady. Especially since Brady won 3 rings in 4 years and it could have been 4/4 if Brady didn't get hurt in his 2nd year.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Taking Manning over Brady is laughable and anyone that does it are clueless about football.
> 
> Manning has the record for most one and done in NFL history, Manning isn't even in the top 5 of all time. He isn't better than guys like Montana, Brady, Elway, Bradshaw, Farve, Steve Young etc.
> I wouldn't even put Manning over Aaron Rodgers.
> ...


They were in the same division I think for one season as starters (2001). 

I have Brady ahead, but Manning deserves props for a great career. Anyone that can be that good for nearly 20 years is special. Dude is all class as well. 

Peyton's resume lacks the clutch SB moment. But I don't define players soley on championships. It would help if he had won a SB while having a great playoffs, but yeah.

To me the stat that sticks out is that Peyton has 1 career game winning drive in the post season, while Tom has 9. Don't say Peyton would have 2 cause of the NYJ game, cause then I can just allude to Tyree in 42.

Peyton's 5 MVP's prob won't be matched. His TD record might be, mainly because the game keeps changing to benefit offenses. Nobody will pass him in AP's. He will prob go down as the best regular season qb ever. Idk, Rodgers might pass him someday tho.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

GitRekt said:


> All you do is bash the Pats and discredit Brady lol. It's why you're no better than the Brady/Pats marks.
> 
> You can't just give them credit for doing something great. What about before the SB when Brady put 35 on the Ravens when he got like 15 yards rushing from his backs? It was a great run and it solidified his legacy as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Taking Peyton over him is fine, both are great. Brady had the better coach, and for the most part the better defense. Peyton had vastly superior offenses around him.


Brady has four superbowls, he helped win those superbowls, he was a major piece in all of those superbowls, he wasn't the sole reason in that the pats won or got to any of those superbowls and needed a lot of help to win them just like any other player that has ever won a superbowl. i'm not trying to discredit brady as he is an all time great in just about every respect, but you guys are beyond annoying. it's even more annoying since the same people that complain about nfl's focus on inflating passing stats/making qb the stars/the MVP always being a QB are simultaneously acting like a QB single handedly wins championships and we should get on hands and knees to kiss a QB's feet when he helps win a superbowl. it was a fucking joke, legitimately, that brady got the superbowl MVP over edelman(no not butler, because although he made the game winning play, edelman literally performed throughout the entire game). it was a joke when peyton got his over other deserving qbs too. why is it a joke? because they got for the stories and these stupid GOAT conversations that everyone complains about while feeding into them just like the media wants, which is why the league will continue to trend in the way it's going. 


as far as discrediting people go, you said Peyton didn't deserve a MVP in a season he was undefeated in with Jim Caldwell as his rookie coach(before he got any real experience) and a rather awful defense. nothing i said in my last two posts were discrediting brady, except maybe the fact i brought up the entire legion of boom being severely handicapped, but that's more or less true than it is discrediting brady. peyton played like shit in last year's superbowl, that isn't discrediting peyton, that's just how it went. you brought up peyton's awful numbers in the superbowl run and i didnt pretend that he had a great run or anything of the sort, but yet Brady fans are ever so adament on the fact that Brady was hardly spectacular in his first three superbowl runs(i'm talking about the entire year/on the way to those superbowls, not just the superbowls themselves); if you do they point out that "oh he had a weak supporting, oh he had this and that, his line didn't protect him well, etc etc" and yet they refuse to adhere to any of the problems peyton had to put up with all of his teams as well as his own injuries...you know, those neck surgeries that typically end careers and players typically struggle coming back from. it's not like people thought he was going to retire in 2011 only for him to lead the Broncos to the superbowl 2 years later, but wait, that just makes him a bigger choker because he should have won. :kobe8


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

All of you are annoying


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Nymeria said:


> Brady has four superbowls, he helped win those superbowls, he was a major piece in all of those superbowls, he wasn't the sole reason in that the pats won or got to any of those superbowls and needed a lot of help to win them just like any other player that has ever won a superbowl. i'm not trying to discredit brady as he is an all time great in just about every respect, but you guys are beyond annoying. it's even more annoying since the same people that complain about nfl's focus on inflating passing stats/making qb the stars/the MVP always being a QB are simultaneously acting like a QB single handedly wins championships and we should get on hands and knees to kiss a QB's feet when he helps win a superbowl. it was a fucking joke, legitimately, that brady got the superbowl MVP over edelman(no not butler, because although he made the game winning play, edelman literally performed throughout the entire game). it was a joke when peyton got his over other deserving qbs too. why is it a joke? because they got for the stories and these stupid GOAT conversations that everyone complains about while feeding into them just like the media wants, which is why the league will continue to trend in the way it's going.
> 
> 
> as far as discrediting people go, you said Peyton didn't deserve a MVP in a season he was undefeated in with Jim Caldwell as his rookie coach(before he got any real experience) and a rather awful defense. nothing i said in my last two posts were discrediting brady, except maybe the fact i brought up the entire legion of boom being severely handicapped, but that's more or less true than it is discrediting brady. peyton played like shit in last year's superbowl, that isn't discrediting peyton, that's just how it went. you brought up peyton's awful numbers in the superbowl run and i didnt pretend that he had a great run or anything of the sort, but yet Brady fans are ever so adament on the fact that Brady was hardly spectacular in his first three superbowl runs(i'm talking about the entire year/on the way to those superbowls, not just the superbowls themselves); if you do they point out that "oh he had a weak supporting, oh he had this and that, his line didn't protect him well, etc etc" and yet they refuse to adhere to any of the problems peyton had to put up with all of his teams as well as his own injuries...you know, those neck surgeries that typically end careers and players typically struggle coming back from. it's not like people thought he was going to retire in 2011 only for him to lead the Broncos to the superbowl 2 years later, but wait, that just makes him a bigger choker because he should have won. :kobe8


Nope, they aren't the sole reason, but like I said the QB is the centerpiece, most important position. 

Also Brady did play well in the early years he won Sb's FYI

2001 average passer rating = 76- Brady's = 86
2003 average passer rating = 77- Brady's = 87
2004 average passer rating = 81- Brady's = 93

and he didn't have much on offense, it's a fact. BUT his defense was amazing, so there's that.

anyways both are great, IMO Brady is better all time, if you think Peyton is, that's fine too.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

GitRekt said:


> They were in the same division I think for one season as starters (2001).
> 
> I have Brady ahead, but Manning deserves props for a great career. Anyone that can be that good for nearly 20 years is special. Dude is all class as well.
> 
> ...


He doesn't even have many clutch playoff moments, like I said he has the most one and dones in NFL history.
that is awful.

HIs MVPs of the reg. season are a joke because like I said he loves to pad his stats, at the end of games when most good QBs run the ball to milk the clock Manning keeps throwing the ball to get stats. 

Rodgers has already passed Manning. Manning is one of the most overrated QBs of all time.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> He doesn't even have many clutch playoff moments, like I said he has the most one and dones in NFL history.
> that is awful.
> 
> HIs MVPs of the reg. season are a joke because like I said he loves to pad his stats, at the end of games when most good QBs run the ball to milk the clock Manning keeps throwing the ball to get stats.
> ...


I'm fully aware of his career lol. I still have him 3rd and it was great to watch him play. I don't believe he stat padded anymore than Rodgers or Brady. Remember Brady vs the Redskins in 2007? They all have done it.


I think Rodgers is the most talented I've seen. He just needs to get a few more accolades to be in the convo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^Peyton has regularly sat games when his team was far ahead. he didn't stat pad, literally, unlike Brady who stayed in on games to keep running up the score as that's what Belichick is known for. Birthday can ut, guy is obnoxious and was nowhere to be found in this thread before the playoffs. Get your whack opinions out of here, you know nothing. 



Earl Thomas out 6-8 months with a separated shoulder and torn labrum. 





i really wish they could have a rematch next year just so these could shit on brady while actually healthy and not trying to play with half their bodies. :ti


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:Jordan wow

Didn't think the Pats winning would cause so many so much anguish.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nymeria said:


> ^Peyton has regularly sat games when his team was far ahead. he didn't stat pad, literally, unlike Brady who stayed in on games to keep running up the score as that's what Belichick is known for. Birthday can ut, guy is obnoxious and was nowhere to be found in this thread before the playoffs. Get your whack opinions out of here, you know nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have no clue what you are talking about. Everyone knows Mannings always padded his stats and Brady did it only in 2007 to prove a point.
Denying the truth isn't going to change it. But you are too butt hurt that Brady is the GOAT and that the Pats won.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

which is why he was sitting games in the 4th quarter regularly last year when he broke the all time records? i've 95% of peyton's games since 2004, surely i have no idea what i'm talking about. 


i've watched a shit of load of pat games too as they're fun for me to watch as i like rooting against them. :draper2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nymeria said:


> which is why he was sitting games in the 4th quarter regularly last year when he broke the all time records? i've 95% of peyton's games since 2004, surely i have no idea what i'm talking about.
> 
> 
> i've watched a shit of load of pat games too as they're fun for me to watch as i like rooting against them. :draper2


Not talking about just last year talking about his whole career. But don't let he facts get in your way. It doesn't change the fact Brady is still way better than Maning and its not even close.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Manning is no Dilfer.

Its close.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

NFL Thread : Patriots SB win :: NBA Thread : Lebron loses in the playoffs

In other words, this thread is a shitshow.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Perfect Poster said:


> NFL Thread : Patriots SB win :: NBA Thread : Lebron loses in the playoffs
> 
> In other words, this thread is a shitshow.




do you want SUH back in Detroit of his contract is outrageous or would you prefer to move on with a cheaper option and fill in other areas of need?



i can't wait until the colts cut trent. it's finally going to happen. :jose


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

It's tough. The guy is definitely their most important guy on defense, but he definitely has the on the field character issues (have to always watch to see if he gets suspended or not each week it seems) and that money could be spread out elsewhere. While you don't wanna tack on such a huge percentage of the cap to three guys (Suh, Stafford, and Megatron) the cap is expected to go up soon so there's a chance you could backload the contract so the burden won't be as big.

They're definitely only going to keep one of him and Fairley, and Fairley, while good when he plays, has struggled to stay healthy and in shape most of his time here. Annoys me a little they didn't at least pick up Fairley's option last year as an insurance, but if I had to wager I'd guess they go:

-Re-sign Suh and CJ Moseley (not the Ravens LB, the other one). Caraun Reid (rookie 5th rounder who is about the same size as Suh) gets a role in the rotation.
-Draft another DT within the first three rounds, aside from LG (which should see Rob Sims go bye bye) and RT (which was far and away the biggest weakness on the OL) there's probably not a bigger need. Maybe CB, but Slay was awesome in his 2nd year and they've spent many draft picks recently on DBs so I would prefer them to work on both lines this year. No QB/WR/TE with early picks, DE/LB/S/CB should all be relatively stable (aside from maybe a rotational DE and a CB to take over for Mathis). With Austin back, if they have Suh I'll have really high hopes for this defense again.
-Let Fairley walk, hope to get a compensatory pick on it (not sure if it would go for this draft or next years).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

luckily that golden tate contract was a giant steal for you guys. stafford's contract is honestly the worst, i think he's massively overrated(and if not most people don't rate him, i just means he's average and nothing truly great or spectacular). i also hope calvin's injury problems aren't as persistent next year because he's truly amazing to watch and it's a shame if he doesn't get to go all out every game because of those lingering issues in his toes/knees/etc. 

i think if you guys retain most of your team you should be able to compete with the packers again for the division, but it was kind of sad they couldn't win it this year when they played so well for so long. those loses to the pats/packers at the end cost them dearly and the playoffs might have gone differently if they hadn't gotten homefield/a bye.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Nymeria said:


> ^Peyton has regularly sat games when his team was far ahead. he didn't stat pad, literally, unlike Brady who stayed in on games to keep running up the score as that's what Belichick is known for. Birthday can ut, guy is obnoxious and was nowhere to be found in this thread before the playoffs. Get your whack opinions out of here, you know nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K, mayo arguably NEs 2nd best defender didn't play in the game. 


We get it, they were banged up. Least I know they'd never lose like the broncos did 

And Peyton has stat padded before. They all have at times. You aft like Brady is the luckiest guy ever and Peyton has never done anything wrong before.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Perfect Poster said:


> It's tough. The guy is definitely their most important guy on defense, but he definitely has the on the field character issues (have to always watch to see if he gets suspended or not each week it seems) and that money could be spread out elsewhere. While you don't wanna tack on such a huge percentage of the cap to three guys (Suh, Stafford, and Megatron) the cap is expected to go up soon so there's a chance you could backload the contract so the burden won't be as big.
> 
> They're definitely only going to keep one of him and Fairley, and Fairley, while good when he plays, has struggled to stay healthy and in shape most of his time here. Annoys me a little they didn't at least pick up Fairley's option last year as an insurance, but if I had to wager I'd guess they go:
> 
> ...


Agreed w Magic on the Tate deal. I thought it was too much but now it looks like a steal.

Lions have a nice d-line but I wouldn't expect them all back. Not sure what Suh does. Latest reports say DET is the favorite, but who knows.

I feel like their offense has so much more potential. CJ w Tate is too good. Ebron didn't look too good but he was just a rookie. Stafford and the running game need to do their part. I know we prob won't see 2011 Stafford again, but he has to be borderline top 10 for them. He has the potential to be


I'm hoping and praying NE can bring Revis and Mccourtey back.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I wonder where AP goes. Could you guys imagine the Colts getting him? That would so sick for them.

Colts really need a big piece to take the next step. 

Luck-AP-Hilton would be devastating. I really like Fleener and Allen as TE's. Moncreif is a good prospect. Nicks idk what happened to him, and Wayne is done or close to it.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Nymeria said:


> luckily that golden tate contract was a giant steal for you guys. stafford's contract is honestly the worst, i think he's massively overrated(and if not most people don't rate him, i just means he's average and nothing truly great or spectacular). i also hope calvin's injury problems aren't as persistent next year because he's truly amazing to watch and it's a shame if he doesn't get to go all out every game because of those lingering issues in his toes/knees/etc.
> 
> i think if you guys retain most of your team you should be able to compete with the packers again for the division, but it was kind of sad they couldn't win it this year when they played so well for so long. those loses to the pats/packers at the end cost them dearly and the playoffs might have gone differently if they hadn't gotten homefield/a bye.


Stafford is still a bit of an enigma to me. Thought this was his second best season (after 2011 obvs) but it still felt like he left something on the table. I do trust the guy late in the game since he's delivered so often (seriously thought he was gonna do it against Dallas) and he did cut down on the turnovers, but still feel like he's got another level to reach. Positives is next year will be his second in this new system and the coaches have said he was getting stuff that Brees (OC was Brees QB coach at NO) didn't get till his 3rd or 4th year. That tells me this offense can grow some (although Lombardi needs to improve on his playcalling. At best he was extremely inconsistent, at worst he was really bad). Ebron definitely needs a bigger 2nd season. I don't know how much you should expect out of a TE but he sounds like he was humbled a bit and hopefully that means he works harder and improves to become the deadly up the middle threat that he's built to be.

As for losing the division, it doesn't nearly suck as much as last year where had they literally won 9 fucking games they would've won it. Yeah it would've been poetic for them to get it by beating Rodgers in GB but they didn't play particularly well in that game anyways. Last year they had no excuse losing the division the way they did.



GitRekt said:


> Agreed w Magic on the Tate deal. I thought it was too much but now it looks like a steal.
> 
> Lions have a nice d-line but I wouldn't expect them all back. Not sure what Suh does. Latest reports say DET is the favorite, but who knows.
> 
> I feel like their offense has so much more potential. CJ w Tate is too good. Ebron didn't look too good but he was just a rookie. Stafford and the running game need to do their part. I know we prob won't see 2011 Stafford again, but he has to be borderline top 10 for them. He has the potential to be



I agree they won't bring both Suh and Fairley back, but Suh's a much better player so my wish list is for him to come back.

The run game sucks because 3/5 of the line was shitty run blockers. Reiff was good enough where you didn't really notice him, but Sims and Raiola (LG/C) clearly were a step slower and are running out of usefulness. Warford is the fucking man and far and away their best OL, and RT has been a shithole for a few years now. I have no doubts a FA or early draft pick will be spent there.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

MJ the God making great strives










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563459037967441920
Hope he'll be 100% and ready to go by training camp. We desperately need him back.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not enough arguing about if Brady, Montana or Manning are the greatest on this page.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

McQueen said:


> Not enough arguing about if Brady or Montana is the greatest on this page.


fixed


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

McQueen said:


> Not enough arguing about if Brady, Montana or Manning are the greatest on this page.


Ill put it to bed

http://www.coldhardfootballfacts.com/content/there-goes-tom-brady-the-best-who-ever-lived/33040/


Tom Brady is now the greatest quarterback in NFL history. Prepare your fragile little eggshell mind for a tsunami of Cold, Hard Football Facts that will overwhelm the opposition and prove the obvious. 

Water is wet. Snow is cold. Brady is the greatest.

If you're an ESPN analyst like Tim Hasselbeck, clinging to a palm tree of opinion and trying to resist the overwhelming ocean of facts, you must at least admit that the New England Patriots quarterback is, indisputably, the most accomplished quarterback in history.

The debate is no longer Tom Brady vs. Peyton Manning, which should have been settled long ago. It's now Brady vs. Any Legendary QB.

Boston hometown boy Hasselbeck is the only person left in the world who would take Manning's resume over Brady's, as he stated throughout the season and again this week on sports radio WEEI in Boston.

Back here where we're not tripping on bad acid, the Cold, Hard Football Fact of the matter is that Brady now holds just about every single record in both postseason and Super Bowl history, whether we're talking individual stats or team accomplishments.

He's no slouch in the regular season, either. After 13 years as a starting quarterback, Brady is the winningest quarterback of all time and ranks in the Top 5 of every single major individual stat. He'll likely end his career in the top 3 in every major measure of individual accomplishment, maybe even higher depending on how long he plays. He already holds all the records in the playoffs and in the Super Bowl, and nobody alive is close to catching him.

So no matter how you cut it, stats or team accomplishments, Brady usually ends up on top by one of those meaures, and usually by both. 

Perhaps most importantly, Brady consistently comes up huge in the clutch and wins games that appear lost, as he did twice in the 2014 postseason, against both Seattle in the Super Bowl and Baltimore in the divisional round.

The Patriots twice trailed the Ravens by 14 points, but scored 21 second-half points to win 35-31. New England won despite just 14 yards rushing, the fewest ever in a postseason victory. New England also won despite the fact Brady passed the ball 50 times -- usually the sign of defeat. He passed the ball 50 times again in the Super Bowl XLIX win over the Seattle Seahawks, and again with virtually no running game (57 total rush yards). 

In one of the most incredible stats in all of sports history, Brady's Patriots are now 4-1 in the playoffs when he passes the ball 50+ times. Every other QB in history has combined to go 3-27 in that situation. Brady can carry a team in the clutch unlike any other QB in history. He's lapped the competition in carrying a team in the clutch. 

Super Bowl XLIX was one of his finest hours: the Patriots became the first team in history to overcome a double-digit deficit in the second half of a Super Bowl. Every other team trailing by 10+ in the second half of a Super Bowl had combined to go 0-29 before Sunday.

Brady and the Patriots produced two fourth-quarter touchdown drives. And they did it against the best defense in football, a team that had surrendered just 15.9 points per game all year long – let alone 14 points in crunch time of the biggest game of the year.

More amazing Cold, Hard Football Facts: The Brady Patriots have produced 52 points in six Super Bowl fourth quarters. That's the equivalent of 34.7 PPG – typically against the toughest defenses of the year, and in the biggest moments of the season. 

The Patriots have scored an incredible 28 points in the final 3 minutes of those six Super Bowls, including another touchdown against the mighty Seattle defense on Sunday. 

We listed every single Brady individual and team record below, in the postseason, in the Super Bowl itself, and then listed where he stacks up in the regular season.

It's a tsunami of stats that offer and obvious conclusiion: There goes Tom Brady, the best who ever lived. 



A TSUNAMI of STATS

Here is our look at how Brady stacks up against the greatest quarterbacks of all time in the postseason, in Super Bowls, and in the regular season.



POSTSEASON: All-Time Quarterback Leaderboard

Most postseason games

Brady – 29

Brett Favre – 24

Peyton Manning – 24

Joe Montana – 23



Most postseason victories

Brady – 21

Montana – 16

Terry Bradshaw – 14

John Elway – 14



Most postseason game-winning drives (source profootballreference.com)

Brady – 9

Elway – 6

Montana – 5

Eli Manning – 5



Most postseason fourth-quarter comebacks (source profootballreference.com)

Brady – 6

Montana – 5

Eli Manning – 4

Elway – 4

Bradshaw – 4



Best postseason win percentage (min. 10 games)

Bart Starr – .900 (9-1)

Jim Plunkett – .800 (8-2)

Terry Bradshaw – .737 (14-5)

Troy Aikman – .733 (11-4)

Eli Manning – .727 (8-3)

Brady – .724 (21-8)



Best postseason win percentage (min. 20 games)

Brady – .724 (21-8)

Montana – .696 (16-7)

Elway – .667 (14-7)

Favre – .542 (13-11)

Manning – .458 (11-14)



Most division championships

Brady – 12



Most conference title game appearances

Brady – 9 (6-3)

Montana – 7 (4-3)

Bradshaw – 6 (4-2)

John Elway – 6 (5-1)

Roger Staubach – 6 (4-2)



Most postseason games, 50+ attempts

Brady – 5 (4-1 record)

Jim Kelly – 3 (0-3)

Drew Brees – 2 (0-2)

Jeff George – 2 (0-2)

Dan Marino – 2 (0-2)

Warren Moon – 2 (0-2)



Most wins in postseason, 50+ attempts

Brady – 4 (4-1)

Dan Fouts - 1 (1-0)

Bernie Kosar - 1 (1-0)

Eli Manning - 1 (1-0)

No other quarterback has won a postseason game passing 50+ times. Combined record: 0-27. 



Most postseason passing yards

Tom Brady – 7,345

Peyton Manning – 6,800

Brett Favre – 5,855

Joe Montana – 5,772



Most postseason TD passes

Brady – 53

Joe Montana – 45

Brett Favre – 44

Peyton Manning – 38

Dan Marino – 32



Most postseason pass attempts

Brady – 1,085

Peyton Manning – 935

Brett Favre – 791



Most postseason completions

Brady – 683

Peyton Manning – 598

Brett Favre – 481



Most postseason rush TD by a quarterback

Steve Young – 8

John Elway – 6

Steve McNair – 6

Brady – 5



SUPER BOWL: All-Time Quarterback Leaderboard

Most Super Bowl appearances:

Brady – 6

Elway – 5



Most Super Bowl victories:

Brady, Joe Montana, Terry Bradshaw – 4



Most Super Bowl MVP awards:

Brady, Montana – 3



Most Super Bowl attempts

Brady – 247

Elway – 152

Jim Kelly – 145



Most Super Bowl completions

Brady – 164

Peyton Manning – 90

Montana – 83

Warner – 83

Kelly – 81



Most Super Bowl passing yards

Brady – 1,605

Warner – 1,156

Montana – 1,142

Elway – 1,128



Most Super Bowl TD passes

Brady – 13

Montana – 11

Bradshaw – 9

Staubach – 8



Most completions in a Super Bowl

Brady – 37 (Super Bowl XLIX)

Peyton Manning - 34 (Super Bowl XLVIII) 



Brady – 32 (Super Bowl XXXVIII)

Drew Brees – 32 (Super Bowl XLIV)

Jim Kelly – 31 (Super Bowl XXVIII)

Kurt Warner – 31 (Super Bowl XLIII)



REGULAR SEASON: All-Time Quarterback Leaderboard

Winning percentage (min. 75 games)

Brady – .773 (160-47)

Staubach – .746 (85-29)

Montana – .713 (117-47)

Peyton Manning – .699 (179-77)

Bradshaw – .677 (107-51)



Win-Loss Differential

Brady – +113 (160-47)

Peyton Manning + 102 (179-77)

Favre – +74 (186-112)

Montana – +70 (117-47)

Elway – +66 (148-82)



Most wins by a starting quarterback

Favre – 186

Peyton Manning – 179

Brady – 160

Elway – 148

Marino – 147



Pass completions

Brett Favre – 6,300

Peyton Manning – 5,927

Dan Marino – 4,967

Drew Brees – 4,937

Tom Brady – 4,551



Pass attempts

Favre – 10,169

Peyton Manning – 9,049

Marino – 8,358

Brees – 7,458

John Elway – 7,250

Brady – 7,168



Passing yards

Favre – 71,838

Peyton Manning – 69,691

Marino – 61,361

Brees – 56,033

Brady – 53,258



Passing touchdown

Manning – 530

Favre – 508

Marino – 420

Brees – 396

Brady – 392



Passer rating

Aaron Rodgers – 106.0

Tony Romo – 97.6

Peyton Manning – 97.5

Steve Young – 96.8

Brady – 95.9



Interception percentage

Rodgers – 1.6%

Brady – 2.0%



Game-winning drives

Peyton Manning – 52

Marino – 51

Brady – 46

Elway – 46

Favre – 45



Fourth-quarter comebacks

Peyton Manning – 41

Marino – 36

Brady – 35

Elway – 35

Montana – 31



BRADY on the BIGGEST STAGE

It''s the crunch time scores that really sets apart his career from every other. Former Cold, Hard Football Facts contributor Scott Kacsmar and the folks at ProFootballReference.com track the comebacks and game-winning drives for every quarterback in history.

Brady, as noted above, tops the list with six fourth-quarter comebacks and nine game-winning drives in the postseason, ahead of legends like Montana (five comebacks) and Elway (six GWD).

Here's a little way to put Brady's record six fourth-quarter comebacks and nine game-winning drives in the playoffs in perspective: consider that Green Bay's Aaron Rodgers has produced a total of eight fourth-quarter comebacks and 12 game-winning drives, total, in all games in his career, including the regular season.



BRADY in SUPER BOWL CRUNCH TIME

Here's a quick look at Brady's Super Bowl fourth quarters. The Patriots have scored 52 fourth-quarter points in six Super Bowls. That's the equivalent of 34.7 PPG, usually against the best defenses in football.



Super Bowl XXXVI (Patriots 20, Rams 17) – 5 of 8 for 53 yards in final 81 seconds of fourth quarter to lead only walk-off scoring drive in Super Bowl history, capped by Adam Vinatieri's 48 yard field goal



Super Bowl XXXVIII (Patriots 32, Panthers 29) – Led three fourth-quarter scoring drives (18 points total) to lead Patriots to victory, capped by Vinatieri 41-yard field goal with 9 seconds to play. Brady final two drives: 10 of 13, 104 yards, 1 TD, 0 INT.



Super Bowl XXXIX (Patriots 24, Eagles 21) – Patriots score 10 fourth-quarter points against the No. 2 defense in the NFL (16.25 PPG) to capture victory in a game tied 14-14 after three periods.



Super Bowl XLII (Giants 17, Patriots 14) – Must substandard and disappointing performance in both Patriots and Brady history, as 18-0 team fell to heavy underdog Giants. But Brady had lifted Patriots to 14-10 lead with 2:45 to play by leading monster scoring drive: 8 of 11, 71 yards, 1 TD, 0 INT.



Super Bowl XLVII (Giants 21, Patriots 17) – A near mirror image of previous loss to Giants. In this case, the Patriots failed to produce a single fourth-quarter point in six Super Bowls.



Super Bowl XLIX (Patriots 28, Seahawks 24) – Probably Brady's finest hour in a career filled with them. The Patriots score 14 fourth-quarter points to erase 24-14 deficit in greatest comeback in Super Bowl history. Brady in the fourth quarter: 13 of 15, 124 yards, 2 TD, 0 INT


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No you need to divide more people and include all three manningd and Rex GOAT Grossman.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

More Jay Cutler is needed in your analysis


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah, I'm done debating this. A case can be made for both. Let's shut up until Brady retires and just enjoy him play the end of his career.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Agreed, no comparing players from other generations until they're both retired at least 15 years


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious said:


> All of you are annoying
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


nope, just you guys. cant move on if we tried. :draper2


birthday is your company. :ti


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

GoT looms :mark:

We did a thread on the board I usually post on comparing NFL players to GoT characters. I'd be down to do this over again


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

Nymeria said:


> as far as brady beating LoB: sherman(who needs surgery) and earl both played with one arm and lane literally broke his arm. that wasn't the same legion of boom we saw all year and it was pretty obvious that guys were playing hurt. sherman really didn't get beat much, but the guy that filled in for lane was terrible, he got beat on the same play twice by edelman(brady fucked up the first open pass to him, but he got it there on their last touchdown, which is sad since it was the exact same move and the guy was again beat so badly that edelman was wide open).


You're really using injuries as an excuse for Brady's performance?

If Gronk didn't get injured the previous three years, the Pats likely would have won Super Bowl XLVI and XLVII, and made it to Super Bowl XLVIII. I strongly believe that a Pats offense with a healthy Gronk, Hernandez and Welker could beat the Giants in 2011, and the Ravens and 49ers in 2012.

Even with the loss of Hernandez and Welker in 2013, a healthy Gronk and the emergence of Edelman and Blount would have allowed us to beat Miami in week 15, clinch the # 1 seed and beat the Broncos in the AFC Championship in Foxboro. Granted, they likely would have lost to the Seahawks in the Super Bowl, particularly with Tate and Harvin still in the lineup.

Not to mention the fact that in the previous two AFC Championship games, the cornerstone of our defense Talib got injured and the D subsequently broke down against Flacco and Peyton. We were still competitive before that. If Talib stays in those games, the D remains intact and gives Brady the opportunity to make a comeback.

In which case, the Patriots would have played in the Super Bowl four years in a row, won it three out of four years once again, and Brady would have 6 Super Bowl rings and be 6-2 in the Super Bowl.

This is all theoretical, just like you believing that the Patriots won because the Legion of Boom was injured. If they were healthy enough to play, then there is no excuse. Gronk's injuries badly hurt our offense, but we didn't use that as an excuse in 2011, 2012 and 2013.

As for Brady targeting Simon, that is no different to Wilson avoiding Revis and Browner by targeting Arrington, Ryan and Butler. The smartest quarterback takes advantage of the mismatches on offense. Why throw it in Sherman's direction when Edelman has Simon one-on-one? You think Montana wouldn't do the same thing that Brady did?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Nymeria said:


> nope, just you guys. cant move on if we tried. :draper2
> 
> 
> birthday is your company. :ti



No, you are too. Both sides are. Arguing for 4 fucking days about something you'll never agree on.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Can we all just agree Geno Smith is going make Brady look like a bitch in the record books.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Can we all just agree Geno Smith is going make Brady look like a bitch in the record books.





I was thinking more like Manizel making Brady look like one.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Manziel is $$$ Money Playa!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

RIP candlestick


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious said:


> No, you are too. Both sides are. Arguing for 4 fucking days about something you'll never agree on.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


except i wasnt apart of the entire argument and tried changing the topic twice. if it wasnt for the shots against manning i wouldnt care at all.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Nymeria said:


> except i wasnt apart of the entire argument and tried changing the topic twice. if it wasnt for the shots against manning i wouldnt care at all.


Maybe if you didn't throw shots at Brady to begin with, they wouldn't have responded by taking shots at Peyton.

Stan warz gotta love em


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

my awful shots at brady: he didn't single handedly win superbowls. :drose


my god, i should obviously tone it down.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

That was only two sentences instead of six paragraphs like the other posts. You are toning down, I'm proud of you.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i had no more than 3, i think you're referring tot hese two pat fans. :kobe10



birthday_massacre said:


> Ill put it to bed
> 
> http://www.coldhardfootballfacts.com/content/there-goes-tom-brady-the-best-who-ever-lived/33040/
> 
> ...





corporation2.0 said:


> You're really using injuries as an excuse for Brady's performance?
> 
> If Gronk didn't get injured the previous three years, the Pats likely would have won Super Bowl XLVI and XLVII, and made it to Super Bowl XLVIII. I strongly believe that a Pats offense with a healthy Gronk, Hernandez and Welker could beat the Giants in 2011, and the Ravens and 49ers in 2012.
> 
> ...




notice the essays?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

move the fuck on


let's discuss the chances Revis comes back to NE


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Three too many. And all parties involved in the retarded legacy debates were mongs. The pro-Brady and anti-Brady crowd :draper2

It's ok though, I'd try to downplay my involvement in that embarrassing debacle as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

GitRekt said:


> move the fuck on
> 
> 
> let's discuss the chances Revis comes back to NE


I'm preparing for him to leave. He's got his SB ring now so I think he'll just go to whoever the highest bidder is. If that happens to be us then cool but I doubt. I think some jobber team like the Bills or Jets will break the bank


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Notorious said:


> I'm preparing for him to leave. He's got his SB ring now so I think he'll just go to whoever the highest bidder is. If that happens to be us then cool but I doubt. I think some jobber team like the Bills or Jets will break the bank


I'm 50/50 on it. Pats will no doubt offer him a lot. I'd say it comes down to those 3 teams. If he goes to Buffalot or NY he never sniffs a SB again


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

GitRekt said:


> I'm 50/50 on it. Pats will no doubt offer him a lot. I'd say it comes down to those 3 teams. If he goes to Buffalot or NY he never sniffs a SB again



That's why BB can't let him hit the open market. Gotta get an extension done


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Would the Titans trade the No. 2 pick for Jay Cutler?

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...-no-2-pick-for-jay-cutler-20150205-story.html


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Jerry Rice admitted to cheating! He should be removed from The Hall Of Fame. Way to ruin your career and the 49ers, jerk!

- Vic


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

GitRekt said:


> let's discuss the chances Revis comes back to NE


Basically it's up to him. If he wants to continue to win, he'll take a pay cut and stay. If he's all about the money and doesn't mind playing on a mediocre team, he'll leave.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Nymeria said:


> except i wasnt apart of the entire argument and tried changing the topic twice. *if it wasnt for the shots against manning i wouldnt care at all.*


That's as bad as marks for wrestling who need to defend someone when someone takes a shot at their wrestler. And you called the WWE section bad :duck


Noto, that video :mj2. I got goosebumps too Edelman> Welker




Revis enjoyed his time in Boston, I would think that he'd wanna stay. Not sure if he's chasing one last big contract though. I did see a sign at the parade that said Butler Island though.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JM's Daddy said:


> Would the Titans trade the No. 2 pick for Jay Cutler?
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...-no-2-pick-for-jay-cutler-20150205-story.html


A straight-up trade wouldn't work, Bears probably would have to give up a lot more to get that to work. I'm not opposed to doing that though, as I've grown tired of Cutler's inconsistencies and want him off this team already.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Not a chance titans do that. If they trade down first then trade their new 1st rounder, maybe.. or swap cutler and firsts.

2nd rounder or less seems more likely if anything, and possibly contigent on a contract restructure.. as im not sure titans could take cutlers current contract with their cap(not looked at numbers in a while tho)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

GitRekt said:


> I'm 50/50 on it. Pats will no doubt offer him a lot. I'd say it comes down to those 3 teams. If he goes to Buffalot or NY he never sniffs a SB again


the pats will have Revis next year no matter what. At worst the will pay him the 20m a year.
Brady is only making 8m so it they have money to spend.

If they offer him 15-17, year and 3-4 years, I think it will get done if its a good signing bonus. Why would he go to Buffalo or NY when he has the best chance to win with NE.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Bradys cap hit is 14 million.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Revis spend the rest of his career with the Oats before signing a one-day deal with the Jets to retire a Jet.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Chrome said:


> A straight-up trade wouldn't work, Bears probably would have to give up a lot more to get that to work. I'm not opposed to doing that though, as I've grown tired of Cutler's inconsistencies and want him off this team already.


That's the thing that makes me sad is that Cutler has the potential to be what that team needs but it's not enough that he's only good like 25% of the time. I wouldn't mind an end to the cutler experiment at this point. 

Their defense needs a complete overhaul too.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

McQueen said:


> That's the thing that makes me sad is that Cutler has the potential to be what that team needs but it's not enough that he's only good like 25% of the time. I wouldn't mind an end to the cutler experiment at this point.
> 
> Their defense needs a complete overhaul too.


Hiring Vic Fangio was a great start. They should go defense-heavy in the draft.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Revis is also already costing the patriots 5 million (2nd half of a $10m signing bonus) against the cap before his contract value (currently set at 20 million).


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> the pats will have Revis next year no matter what. At worst the will pay him the 20m a year.
> Brady is only making 8m so it they have money to spend.
> 
> If they offer him 15-17, year and 3-4 years, I think it will get done if its a good signing bonus. Why would he go to Buffalo or NY when he has the best chance to win with NE.


No way they pay him 15-17 imo

I want Revis for at least another season tho. Gah, it's gonna be tough. Hopefully he wants to return and it's not just words.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Pats will prob pull something they normally do when aging players w big contracts decline. Get rid of them. Vince will be gone if he doesn't take a pay cut. He hasn't been dominant since the injury in 2013. I'd love to see him retire a Patriot, but to bringing back a Revis you gotta make tough decisions. Wilfork restructured before, but will have to again.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Not meant to rub this in to SEA fans but my buddy linked me this earlier and the 
reaction to the INT by these guys is crazy








I was at Boston Pizza and my buddy (SEA fan) was taunting me from halftime on lmao. Still can't believe NE won.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

GitRekt said:


> Pats will prob pull something they normally do when aging players w big contracts decline. Get rid of them. Vince will be gone if he doesn't take a pay cut. He hasn't been dominant since the injury in 2013. I'd love to see him retire a Patriot, but to bringing back a Revis you gotta make tough decisions. Wilfork restructured before, but will have to again.


Yeah Mayo & Wilfork will definitely have to restructure or be released. I think Vereen is a goner, I think someone will overpay for him.

I think D-Mac for sure will be re-signed, with Revis it'll basically depend on whether he wants to take a less to have a better chance at a title or if he wants to cash in on possibly the last big payday of his career. If he chooses the latter, it'll suck as a Pats fan but I'll completely understand from his perspective.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

BEAST MODE BEAST MODE BEAST MODE BEAST MOdeflated

:lmao

I love watching reax videos, ever since that farve playoff int with the vikings.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Notorious said:


> Yeah Mayo & Wilfork will definitely have to restructure or be released. I think Vereen is a goner, I think someone will overpay for him.
> 
> I think D-Mac for sure will be re-signed, with Revis it'll basically depend on whether he wants to take a less to have a better chance at a title or if he wants to cash in on possibly the last big payday of his career. If he chooses the latter, it'll suck as a Pats fan but I'll completely understand from his perspective.


Worst case they franchise Mccourtey. He is hitting his prime. No reason to not bring him back.

Vereen is solid but they drafted White who is similar. They have Blount/Bolden/Vereen/Ridley/White/Gray. They simply can't keep em all. Frankly, I'd rather have 1 legit back like Corey Dillon than have 4-6 guys that are good but not consistent. Vereen I'd like back because of his receiving skills. I don't think he will be back tho.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I held off posting because I didn't want to pile on. That superbowl goes down as the best in the business in the past 5 years. No doubt. I wish I didn't have to be a fan of either team. 

The amazing thing is Seattle (Pete Carroll especially) has continually rolled the dice with bad play decisions and has come up Aces. This time, this ONE time, it burned them and cost them a Superbowl Championship. More astonishing is the game wasn't over after the pick-Yet the Patriots draw them offsides effectively ending the game. The brawl that ensued? I understand being frustrated. Hell I would be too. 

New England-Same Results. Your Defending World Champions.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Video is not that great, but its description is pretty funny. _"Russell Wilson Throws A interception on the 1 yard line instead of just getting the ball to Marshawn Lynch. Tom Brady Once again does NOT put over the younger talent. This guy is John Cena"_


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sweenz said:


> Bradys cap hit is 14 million.


cap hit doesn't matter ways around that.
Its the real money the owners care about.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Uh, no. Cap hit determines the money you can spend that season for the rest of the team. Owners (and especially the ne owner) would gladly pay more to win championships if they could, but the cap restricts that. So the cap hit is very crucial. 

They paid him a bonus and the cap this year reflects a portion of that. To say that he's only making 8 millions ignores a huge signing bonus that will be part of his cap number (and actual cost to the team) for the length of his contract. If he was tried/released today, the pats would actually lose available cap space for next year due to the amount of dead money that bonus would create.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Both charges against Greg Hardy were dropped. I like the guy, and 2013 was an amazing year, but he won't be back in Carolina. Wonder who'll shell out the cash for him.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> Both charges against Greg Hardy were dropped. I like the guy, and 2013 was an amazing year, but he won't be back in Carolina. Wonder who'll shell out the cash for him.


Probably the Bengals ( wishful thinking ). We in need of a solid defensive end and we have a thing of giving troubled players a second chances. It would be legit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

> That's when Richardson's weight issue started to take off. He began the season at 225 pounds, but his weight had ballooned up to around 240 pounds later in the season, according to a source.



this ****** right here. :ti


i dont even think he's trying, plz go trent.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sweenz said:


> Uh, no. Cap hit determines the money you can spend that season for the rest of the team. Owners (and especially the ne owner) would gladly pay more to win championships if they could, but the cap restricts that. So the cap hit is very crucial.
> 
> They paid him a bonus and the cap this year reflects a portion of that. To say that he's only making 8 millions ignores a huge signing bonus that will be part of his cap number (and actual cost to the team) for the length of his contract. If he was tried/released today, the pats would actually lose available cap space for next year due to the amount of dead money that bonus would create.


UM YES the pats have tons of cap room and care more about real money hit than cap room hit.

And there are ways around the cap since teams do it all the time.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

The Patriots are world champs I demand you kneel


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

unsticky this thread and sticky the more important MLB thread, thanks.


----------



## Rko1982 (Jan 2, 2015)

Go Pats!
Best Dynasty of All time!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

goodbye laron landry. may your potential be fulfilled somewhere else because you certainly didn't show any of it here. the guy just has no IQ on the field and never really made the smart plays/decisions. he's a great tackler, but he'd also be so out of position on some plays that we'd get burned badly.

adams should be brought back, brown possibly as well in case we can't find anything via draft/free agency, but we definitely have to get younger there.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I think the Colts and Bengals should hash something out. You all need a dynamic RB since Trent hasn't been working out and we have two. How about a 2nd or 3rd round draft pick in exchange for Giovani Bernard :evil


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Colts should fucking go after Murray or AP. I think Gordon and Gurley are top tier RB's too but the Colts need to build a defense in the draft. They got cap space.


I love Landry for my MUT team. Guy crushes ppl. Him and Tyrone Mathieau w Browner are killers for me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I saw on Facebook it's DeMarco Murrays birthday and someone wrote the smart as comment

"Happy Birthday! You're not getting paid" - The Cowboys

What a sucky situation for that team and their fans. I feel for you MrMister.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Riley Cooper is the player for February on the 2015 Eagles calender :HA

black history month indeed


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

epic trolling by the eagles


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

lmao @ rice


49ers 0 rings since stickum gate



biggest hypocrite in nfl histroy


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

They're giving us a new logo soon. As if that's gonna help turn our fuckery around.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> They're giving us a new logo soon. As if that's gonna help turn our fuckery around.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Clowney may be done due to the knee surgeries. 

http://www.rotoworld.com/player/nfl/8375/jadeveon-clowney

crust?

dust?

lust?

must?

what's the word i'm looking for?



in all seriousness, it's pretty terrible a guy so young with so much potential might already be done due to knee surgeries destroying him.


also said some pretty harsh shit about him last season after the texans said he wasn't playing when he could have been, when he really shouldn't have ever been playing. :no:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Ah, Clowney, known for 1 big hit he made. Never liked him cause of him being overrated as fuck, but sucks for him.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I saw Clowney play a few times in high school and it was unfair. I figured he would struggle when the level of competition was higher but I didn't think it would be quite this bad. Sucks for him.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

"The San Diego Chargers and Oakland Raiders could return to Los Angeles and share a new $1.7 billion stadium. "


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Shame that we'll never get to see what Clowney would've been without the knee injuries. If he stayed healthy then I think he would've had a decent year.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Doubt even a healthy Clowney would have been that great. Like half the scouting people and SC personnel were saying he had no work ethic.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Now, what am I going to do to my Mike Wallace jersey? :mj2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I want whatever Jameis Winston has been smoking. Must be that good shit.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Kevin White ran a 4.35 40. Fucking hell.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

So who do my Bucs take, Fellas?

Gotta admit, both Mariota and Crab Legs did well.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

If it was me, mariota.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I want NE to take Devin Smith


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Crab Legs surprised me a little bit with his whiteboard session. He took in-charge and showed some impressive knowledge about those X's & O's. He even seemed to 'awww' Mariucci. That makes you wonder why he constantly make bonehead choices off the field. It's just too much baggage that comes with Winston. For that reason, I would take Mariota.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

AP wants traded to Dallas.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Goodbye, DeAngelo. :jose

Good riddance, Byron. :trips5


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Does this mean the Green Lantern is starting Brandon?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TomahawkJock said:


> AP wants traded to Dallas.


Bizarro Herschel Walker trade where Dallas doesn't have to give up much in the trade. Dallas wins the next 3 of 4 Super Bowls.

Peterson's contract is too prohibitive unfortunately.

Still...Peterson behind this offensive line. jfc


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> Does this mean the Green Lantern is starting Brandon?


If that's what you call Jonathan Stewart, then absolutely.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Browns release new logo...

http://www.clevelandbrowns.com/team/2015_Logos.html

Thoughts?

Why do new word marks look so basic? Is it easier to write on the field?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.clevelandbrowns.com/team/2015_Logos.html

That's it? They made me do all that waiting for this? THIS is our new logo? :lmao This front office is HAS to be smoking that good shit.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Browns release new logo...
> 
> http://www.clevelandbrowns.com/team/2015_Logos.html
> 
> ...



Looks exactly like the old logo


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm telling if the Rams leave St Louis I'll lose all respect for St Louis I can't respect or take seriously a major US city that doesn't have a professional football team

A major us city that doesn't have a NFL team just isn't a major us city to me


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Browns release new logo...
> 
> http://www.clevelandbrowns.com/team/2015_Logos.html
> 
> ...





The Absolute said:


> http://www.clevelandbrowns.com/team/2015_Logos.html
> 
> That's it? They made me do all that waiting for this? THIS is our new logo? :lmao This front office is HAS to be smoking that good shit.


LOL.

It's like they opened up Photoshop and put extra Hue/Saturation on that shit and call it a day. I'm sorry @The Absolute :evil


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

I see their graphics department performs as well as the team. 


Underwhelming.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol Cleveland change = slightly more vivid color

I'm glad they won't be putting any decal on that helmet.



jtbest said:


> I'm telling if the Rams leave St Louis I'll lose all respect for St Louis I can't respect or take seriously a major US city that doesn't have a professional football team
> 
> A major us city that doesn't have a NFL team just isn't a major us city to me


So Los Angeles isn't a major city to you? Green Bay...major city...LA...nah?


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

MrMister said:


> lol Cleveland change = slightly more vivid color
> 
> I'm glad they won't be putting any decal on that helmet.
> 
> ...


Nope LA isn't a major city to me and Green Bay is like I said no NFL team not a major city to me


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

jtbest said:


> Nope LA isn't a major city to me and Green Bay is like I said no NFL team not a major city to me



:lmao :lmao :lmao at LA not being a major city but St. Louis being one

LA is only the 2nd biggest market in America and like the 2nd most populated city in America but definitely not a major city


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Portland, Orlando, Las Vegas, San Antonio, Las Angeles - Not major cities

Green Bay, Jachsonville, San Diego, Buffalo, Oakland, Cincinnati, Cleveland - Major cities


Must really sucks for LA.. cause they were a *mega* major city until 1995. Now its like basically a ghost town.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

Notorious said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao at LA not being a major city but St. Louis being one
> 
> LA is only the 2nd biggest market in America and like the 2nd most populated city in America but definitely not a major city
> 
> ...


Yep do I need to repeat myself again dumbo no NFL not a major city in America IMO 000


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

http://seattle.suntimes.com/nfl/7/72/695824/dez-bryant-video-released




BYE DEZ BRYANT.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

with dez and hernanez the cons might beat the guards this year


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

mrmr praying it's all talk.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nfl/...rams-backed-nfl-stadium?ex_cid=sportscenterFB

lol Inglewood.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

bored gonna rank all time qbs

1a Montana
1b Brady
3 Peyton
4 Graham
5 Unitas
6 Young
7 Favre
8 Staubach
9 Elway
10 Marino
11 Baugh
12 Starr
13 Rodgers (will be top 3 most likely)
14 Brees
15 Bradshaw (overrated but clutch when it mattered most)
16 Tarkenton
17 Dawson
18 Warner
19 Aikman
20 Roethlisberger


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

jtbest said:


> Yep do I need to repeat myself again dumbo no NFL not a major city in America IMO 000


You can put "IMO", and it wouldn't change a thing. The second most populated city in the US not being a major city just because they don't have a NFL team is a shitty opinion.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

just read a quote from espn news from ppl that saw the dez video, they said they wouldn't be shocked if he didn't play in the nfl again


at this point i would pay to watch the fucking thing, just show it already


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

ok I guess he choked a bitch out at wal mart


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

> "I've been working on this since September," Schefter said. "It's taken up a lot of my time this season, I'll say that.
> 
> "*Well, listen, whatever we've been working on is not ready and maybe it never will be. Who knows?* You've got to be very careful on these things. People can talk about videos, they can talk about this, they can talk about that. The fact of the matter is, it doesn't mean anything and it's really not fair to him right now until you have all your facts in line. Which we spent a long time trying to do."


from this article: http://www.nj.com/eagles/index.ssf/2015/02/dez_bryant_video_exists_according_to_adam_schefter.html

God he is such a fucking liar. If Shefter says the video exists, I'll believe it doesn't until we see it.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Wait, timeout, if this video is 5x worse than Ray Rice's how come Dez hasn't been arrested?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok in real news we can actually prove, Detroit cut Reggie Bush loose. Please do NOT sign this guy Dallas.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

If the video is from 5 years ago it means less to me.

The thing is that people can change. He was a kid in 2011. he should receive a punishment but if it's him hitting a female, then I don't see why his career should be in jeopardy. Suspend him a few games, put him in counseling. People make mistakes. They can get better. 


If the video is horrible then it'll be harsh but I still don't think his career should be on the line unless it was rape, murder, or something horrific.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The video is apparently Dez beating up his crack whore mother


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We know this happened awhile back.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Yeah, Shefter himself said he may never finish the story


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If this is true can we get a commercial with Dez beating his mom for not getting him Chunky Soup?


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

Arcade said:


> You can put "IMO", and it wouldn't change a thing. The second most populated city in the US not being a major city just because they don't have a NFL team is a shitty opinion.




No it is not no NFL not a major city end of story now drop it


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

jtbest said:


> No it is not no NFL not a major city end of story now drop it


No surprise that you couldn't defend your point. :lelbron


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

The Falcons have released running back Steven Jackson, the team announced Thursday night, after two seasons in Atlanta


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

plz go for knighton, aka a proven talent, grigson. plz no more bums.


also hasselbeck. :drose


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

In before ATL signs De:mark


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Josh McCown. Such is the life of us Browns fans. When it rains, it fucking pours.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Panthers are broke so hopefully they have a good draft.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

So Dolphins cut lose Hartline and Gibson.... hopefully we can get Hartline in free agency while we trade Mike Wallace for a pick in the draft but hey, we may give him another chance.

Dolphins are re-signing Knowshon and Bush is going to Vikings. Wouldn't be surprised if Texans sign AJ Hawk. Clowney,Watt and Hawk? That's just dominance waiting to happen except they need a QB.

Steven Jackson is retiring. McCown and the Browns fpalm Should've waited until free agency to get a QB.

Marcus Mariota w/ Bears and Winston w/ Bucs


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Dolphins must have big hopes for my ...... RISHARD


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Texans going to cut or trade andre Johnson after refusing paycut :mj2


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HiddenFlaw said:


> Texans going to cut or trade andre Johnson after refusing paycut :mj2


:mj2


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Jarryd Hayne to 49'ers. I know nothing of NFL. But what do you guys think of him, is he a decent prospect? Will he get anywhere you think?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

stay in the south, Andre. :drose


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Then one of Reggie and Andre should be healthy every game Magic


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

if andre goes to the colts i dont think i could handle that


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

If only Andre could've gotten away from that shithole organization sooner


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tavernicus said:


> Jarryd Hayne to 49'ers. I know nothing of NFL. But what do you guys think of him, is he a decent prospect? Will he get anywhere you think?


It'll be interesting to see what he can do. The games are very different. If he's going to be a RB, his best asset will be his vision, the ability to read a defense, find the hole, and burst through it. Top end speed isn't as important, it's all about short burst quickness and agility. I assume through playing rugby he's incredibly tough and has great endurance.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

There's still time for Andre to go title shopping in NE Noto


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

MrMister said:


> It'll be interesting to see what he can do. The games are very different. If he's going to be a RB, his best asset will be his vision, the ability to read a defense, find the hole, and burst through it. Top end speed isn't as important, it's all about short burst quickness and agility. I assume through playing rugby he's incredibly tough and has great endurance.


I was reading that some NFL scouts reckon he'll be too slow? I think because of his rugby background that'll he'll be able to find holes in the defence -- since in that regard the two sports are quite similar. And yeah, tough as nails. Hope the best for him, good to see a few Aussies over there now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Quickness is what you need to play this game at running back. Speed of course helps, but if he's going to be a RB, breakaway top end speed isn't critical. I'd rather have a tough, quick guy than a fast guy that can't take a hit.

Ultimately it's all about how he reads the holes in the defense. If he's tough and athletic, which he looks like he is, the rest takes care of itself. So the toughest conversion is the game itself and how it's much more structured.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I think Mccourtey is done in NE. I understand tagging Ghost over him, totally. If we lose him, it sucks because NE drafted him, dealt with the growing pains back when he was getting burned @ cb and waited it out. Transitioned him to be a safety and after 2 years of great play, at 27 he is prob gonna go to another team, just as he becomes a beast. Sucks, but this is the cap era, and this is why teams don't repeat in the cap era. You can't keep your top players.

I'm not saying he is gone for sure, but I'd say it's likely at this point. Whatever happens, NE can't lose both him and Revis. They must bring one back. I'd obviously prefer Revis, even considering his age and potential mega contract. Just think CB is a more valuable position than FS. I mean NE could convert Ryan to play centerfield, they have lots of extra CB's who are similar to DMAC. 

I'd say if he doesn't return he'll be a Jet, Titan, Giant, or Eagle.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

At this point Andre isn't what he was obviously. He should have left a few years ago, but I suppose it was tougher then because Houston became a solid team for a few years and won playoff games in b2b seasons. Sucks for Andre, as he never had a top qb. 

Hopefully for him he decides to go somewhere where he can win, and not just go to the highest bidder.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:luck

He shaved the neckbeard RIP.

But he does have a sweet stache now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Might be the ugliest fucking guy this side of Clint Howard. He's lucky he's an athlete.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lmao










In case some don't know who Clint Howard is.


Dallas re-signed COLE BEASLEY:mark:

:garrett :romo


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMister thoughts on Romo doing TV spots for the worst pizza chain on the planet


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd guess it's Pizza Hut? Their pizza is vile. I haven't seen them yet. I usually only see commercials in fast forward unless I'm watching football.

But I'm sure :romo is an amazing salesman:romo


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Correctamundo. Even Little Ceasars is better. His commercial is less creepy than Blake Shelton's.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

According to Adam Schefter, LeSean McCoy will be traded to the Bills for Kiko Alonso


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah, just saw it


I think it could be great for both sides.


Shady is everything Spiller was supposed to be. He is elusive, and a threat in the passing game. Makes sick cuts, and has been an all around beast.

Kiko looked impressive in his rookie season. Bills have a loaded defense, so could afford to deal him.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

IF NE fails to bring back Revis or Mccourtey, and the Bills make a few more moves, we might be looking at a rivalry that will be on par with the Pats/Jets from 2009-2010.

I really liked what Buffalo has done as of late.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McCoy seems to have lost a bit last year...except vs Dallas on Thanksgiving lol. Only 27, he still should be very good.

Glad he's gone from Philly. Really glad.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Bills already have a great defense, if they can put the pieces together on offense too :mj2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bills still need a QB. I don't see them taking it to the Patriots without one.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

The question will be what will they do at qb

Manuel is garbage. Thought he was poor in college and besides a few games where he barely threw it, he was bad.



They can't really draft one of the top guys (no #1 pick). Hundley will be gone before they pick too imo. 

Could they make a trade for a Nick Foles, or perhaps sign Locker or Hoyer and let 
the winner of TC/PS get the job.


I don't think they'll need an elite guy or even close. Just someone who can move the sticks and not kill them with turnovers.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I rather have Kiko on a rookie deal than Shady's contract with a terrible OL.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

HA HA HA HA HA


alonso got dem d-rose knees!


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thought it was a bad trade on both sides.

Kiko Alonso was good for Buffalo and the ground attack while not elite hasn't really been a problem for Buffalo. Would've been cheaper resigning Spiller.

Eagles cleared a fuck ton of cap space with offloading Shady, Cole and Williams, but draft picks is what they needed if they have any aspirations of Mariota.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> The question will be what will they do at qb
> 
> Manuel is garbage. Thought he was poor in college and besides a few games where he barely threw it, he was bad.
> 
> ...


Yeah I forgot about Orton retiring again.

Locker is just as bad as Manuel, Hoyer is probably the best of the 3 but that's not saying much.

Anyway, LeSean's agent just said on Twitter that there have been discussions but nothing is finalized. So this could be all for naught.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Who drugged our GM, and let Sam Hinkie make this trade. So if...if McCoy is gone we need Murray! Sproles and Polk aren't good enough to be a feature back, what the hell is going on with Phila teams GMs?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Eagles need help in the secondary, badly.

If they signed a Murray, AP in FA they'd come away looking excellent. Idk I think they're gonna break the bank on Mccourtey though, or at least attempt to. They need someone like that in their secondary.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

just to add, as a giants fan this is great.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't think Chip wants to pay a RB a ton of money, so I don't think they'll go for Murray or Peterson (assuming Peterson is available). His scheme creates space for RBs and you can plug in any athletic guy to do the job.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

https://twitter.com/RosenhausSports/status/572907054924341248

Drew Rosenhaus said theirs no trade at all, but discussions have happened. Woof, nothing done please God no TRADE..NO TRADE!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Notorious said:


> Yeah I forgot about Orton retiring again.
> 
> Locker is just as bad as Manuel, Hoyer is probably the best of the 3 but that's not saying much.
> 
> Anyway, LeSean's agent just said on Twitter that there have been discussions but nothing is finalized. So this could be all for naught.


I don't think much of Locker either, but he was in a bad situation in Tenn. I think they'll go into 2015 with a few guys without much of a resume butwith a lot to prove at qb.


Idk if this defense is 2009 Jets good, but football outsiders had them up near the top last season. 

Great defensive line. Jets had that secondary that was just lethal.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh, well if it didn't happen then w/e. 

The off seasons are so long and stuff like this gives us something to discuss.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lol let me guess Shefter "broke" this didn't he.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't get the mindset of the trade if it is true, your main problems this season involved the defense and you made more holes. I know the scheme of Chip's offense helps make holes for RBs, but come on McCoy is a legit featured back and unless you want to dish out money to Murray[probably not] I don't see the plan they are doing. If anything you just went backwards as a team, and organization trading that man away. Eagles fan rip 1988-2015.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's to free up cap money so they can spread out that money more efficiently.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah whatever, the best thing we could do is get Murray and stick to them.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Eagles have enough cap space for Suh and Revis.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Eagles have enough cap space for Suh and Revis.


Yeah no. Whatever drugs the organization is on right now, go to rehab stat!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Lesean McCoy to the Bills :cry

I guess the Dolphins will start losing to the Bills alittle bit more 

Cortland Finnegan got released and Clay got tagged which is good IMO

Dolphins need to be looking for WRs during FA + a little more work on D , we have Wake,Vernon and Grimes so maybe AJ Hawk? Suh? 

WR would be more Andre Johnson BUT if Texans want Wallace we need to decline it because the only good receivers we'll have are Landry and Clay


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> I don't get the mindset of the trade if it is true, your main problems this season involved the defense and you made more holes. I know the scheme of Chip's offense helps make holes for RBs, but come on McCoy is a legit featured back and unless you want to dish out money to Murray[probably not] I don't see the plan they are doing. If anything you just went backwards as a team, and organization trading that man away. Eagles fan rip 1988-2015.


McCoy also went massively backwards last year (as far as how running backs go). He went from almost 2200 all-purpose to about 1475 all-purpose yards last season, and he dropped in yards-per-carry from 5.1 to 4.2. He is not the top running back he was a couple of years ago, which made him expendable. We are seeing this more and more with running backs as the game has shifted away from RBs being very vital. 

This isn't the first time the Eagles have done this, they dealt away DeSean Jackson and Donovan McNabb and many people at the time scratched their heads over the decisions. In the long run, it didn't hurt them a great deal.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

They traded a guy making 12 mil for a guy making under 1 mil, that was the whole point of the trade. If you don't restructure, you're gone.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> I don't get the mindset of the trade if it is true, your main problems this season involved the defense and you made more holes. I know the scheme of Chip's offense helps make holes for RBs, but come on McCoy is a legit featured back and unless you want to dish out money to Murray[probably not] I don't see the plan they are doing. If anything you just went backwards as a team, and organization trading that man away. Eagles fan rip 1988-2015.


McCoy also went massively backwards last year (as far as how running backs go). He went from almost 2200 all-purpose to about 1475 all-purpose yards last season, and he dropped in yards-per-carry from 5.1 to 4.2. He is not the top running back he was a couple of years ago, which made him expendable. We are seeing this more and more with running backs as the game has shifted away from RBs being very vital. 

This isn't the first time the Eagles have done this, they dealt away DeSean Jackson and Donovan McNabb and many people at the time scratched their heads over the decisions. In the long run, it didn't hurt them a great deal.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Australian National Rugby League's Player of the Year for 2014, Jarryd Hayne, who has never played the game of American football, is about to embark on the journey to realizing his boyhood dream (/mid-'90s Vince McMahon voice) of becoming an NFL player for the San Francisco 49ers football organization! You can start printing those Super Bowl tickets right now! :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Santa Clara 49ers*


:kaep


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They need to move LA area and become the San Fernando Valley 69'ers already.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

BruiserKC said:


> McCoy also went massively backwards last year (as far as how running backs go). He went from almost 2200 all-purpose to about 1475 all-purpose yards last season, and he dropped in yards-per-carry from 5.1 to 4.2. He is not the top running back he was a couple of years ago, which made him expendable. We are seeing this more and more with running backs as the game has shifted away from RBs being very vital.
> 
> This isn't the first time the Eagles have done this, they dealt away DeSean Jackson and Donovan McNabb and many people at the time scratched their heads over the decisions. In the long run, it didn't hurt them a great deal.


Yeah totally different situations and honestly as a Eagles fan neither of those decisions worked out for them. They let go of McNabb, went to Vick and are still trying to find their franchise QB today. Also The Eagles losing Jackson, hurt them, especially spreading the field for them. He had a few more years left on the contract, they could of came to him after this season, not with two years left on the deal. Like I said either get Murray, or get a top Running Back in the Draft, if not Chip is gone after this season and is in back in College. Lurie ain't gonna let that man run ship as long as Reid, if he goes backwards as a team after this season coming up.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Eagles came out alright here. Saved big money and got a potential Pro Bowl level LB.

Would like it a whole lot more for the Bills if they had even a midcard level QB.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

eh, we'll see how this goes. he had a bad year last year, but that was also due to the poor passing of the team and the awful performance by the line.


trading desean did hurt them btw. their passing attack was quite a bit worse last year compared to 2013.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Foles is going to break the record for the most past attempts in a game, he's going need to throw a shitload now with McCoy possibly gone.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Philly was still the number 5 offense while scoring the 3rd most points. They actually scored more points last season than in 2013? This surprised me.

The passing in 2013 was bonkers because Foles played way over his head.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Everyone seems to think Chip is gonna trade multiple picks and maybe even Foles to get Mariota in the draft. I'm not sure, but I could see it happening.


Eagles saved a ton of cap space and got a solid lb'er with the potential to be a pro bowl guy consistently.

If they can bring in a solid back, I think they win the trade.


Buffalo could afford to spare him, so it's a win for them too, unless Shady gets hurt or stinks it up, which I doubt happens. 



Also as a Pats fan this sucks. Our run defense is bad.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Everyone seems to think Chip is gonna trade multiple picks and maybe even Foles to get Mariota in the draft. I'm not sure, but I could see it happening.
> 
> 
> Eagles saved a ton of cap space and got a solid lb'er with the potential to be a pro bowl guy consistently.
> ...


Bring in a solid back in the draft or in Free Agency? If it's Free Agency, be prepared to fucking spend.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Winston is going to Tampa
Mariota is going to Bears

Eagles aren't drafting a QB nor a RB. They will probably get a LB or a CB.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> Bring in a solid back in the draft or in Free Agency? If it's Free Agency, be prepared to fucking spend.


Mccoy was getting 12 million. No way anyone else fetches that. If they don't get Mariota they could likely draft Melvin Gordon


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Bears arent drafting a qb. With that cutler contract, he's their guy for at least the next season (trade notwithstanding, but dont see anyone absorbing that)


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah I don't see that happening, I'm calling for Chip to be fired at this point. Like I said, Lurie is a smart man, he accepted the deal, but the lease for Chip is the size of my pinky.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Eagles are getting Ifo Ekpre-Olomu...from OREGON

Get it? No?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

We'll see what they will do with all that money then. I don't see Murray coming to us, even thought that would be great, expect them to draft a guy and go with a three headed monster for the position, and probably be at the bottom of the division. This is Chip's call, time to produce let's see if you're the Wizard people say you are. Strap up that belt, win the division or you'll gone man lol. I thought Reid's last year to produce was stressful on him, Chip doesn't know what he just did to the team.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Hoho captain overreaction here. Chips system will work out for RBs and Mccoy costs way too much. QB is still a problem, but really wasn't something they could solve in the draft these past two years (considering they didn't have a high pick to spend). Plus Alonso was a good player and you'd get him for 2 years cheap. I'd say it was a good trade for Philly.

Gotta wait until FA/Draft to see how their roster shapes up, but I completely understand why they dealt Shady. Rather get rid of him a year early than a year late.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Man The Bills are going for it all this season, just heard they traded for Matt Cassel. He's a viable backup, and could be the starter who knows. With these trades with The Bills, I can legit see them having a great shot at winning a Wild Card spot in the AFC.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

NE had 4 INT's I think it was against Cassel last year


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Bills are starting him but they have McCoy and a great D so it'll do.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Man, if the Bills had a 1st I think Hundley would have been a good option for them


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Chip needs to get outta that College mentality, as his word is the law. He needs to understand, you need to let your players to speak out and give their thoughts. A Coach like Pete Carroll or Bill Belichick will take in the views of their players if something isn't working on the Offense or Defense and adjust. I think Chip says oh you want to talk gone. Two players that spoke out the past few years, Jackson and McCoy and both are gone. Chip thinks anyone can play his system, special players are hard to find we will see how this turns out.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HoHo rate this trade 1-10 pls.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I read that they were gonna flat out McCoy this week had they not been able to trade him.

If that is true, then Eagles did very well. Of course that is ignoring the question "why would you cut your 26/27 year old All-Pro RB." (rhetorical question)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Because they don't want to pay him a ton of money. 

The problem with Philly isn't their offense. The defense is bad and has holes everywhere.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Chip Kelly always believes that it is his system which is irreplaceable, not the players who carry that system out. This is simply Standard Operating Procedure from him. McCoy was going to be far too expensive so out he goes. 

Agreed with *Mr*. Philadelphia's defense is what needs modifications and corrections.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Because they don't want to pay him a ton of money.
> 
> The problem with Philly isn't their offense. The defense is bad and has holes everywhere.


Bah, you answered before I got my edit in

It would just be bad asset management had they cut him flat out, is all. I didn't realize he is 26 gonna be 27. He still has a couple years left in him.

I'm glad for Eagles fans that it worked out the way it did considering the alternative was just flat out releasing him. I'm all for getting rid of a guy a year too early rather than getting rid of him a year too late, but I think that would have applied next year.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

http://espn.go.com/boston/nfl/story/_/id/12425466/vince-wilfork-option-declined-new-england-patriots


Thanks for everything Vince


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

It looks like Randall Cobb is no longer going be a Packer.

Apparently a 5 year contract around the $8 to $9 million per year isn't good enough. This is interesting considering reports came out awhile ago that stated Cobb was seeking $9 million per year.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I read it was 12 million now.

http://fansided.com/2015/03/02/report-randall-cobb-searching-12-million-per-year/



If this is the case then watch a team like the Jets sign him and see him disappear. Very good player but let's not pretend he is catching balls from Rodgers.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

His not getting $12 million per year in Green Bay. If it's true then he's pretty much gone. It'll suck to lose him, but the Packers have a way of plugging up any holes at the receiver position.

Seahawks will court Packers' Tramon Williams. Please be true. The thought of getting rid of Brandon Bostick, Brad Jones, AJ Hawk, and Tramon Williams in the same off-season is just :banderas.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Adams will be an ok Cobb replacement. Cobb is a playmaker, but yeah, not having Rodgers as your QB will have a negative effect on his play. I assume he's not going to Denver or NE either. NO is fucked being way over the cap. Dallas is already paying Dez 12 million. 

Hey Philly just shed around 12 million:side:

Indy has cap room. So do the Jaguars...


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

If Cobb goes to the Jaguars then we know it's all about the money. :vince$

It would make sense for Indy to make a push for Cobb. With Luck being only 25 years old and Cobb being 24, that's a passing combo that could give defenses fits for years to come.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

JAGS need to pony up and get Cobb.

It will work out better than Laurent Robinson

Have a feeling they'll have a go at Maclin instead.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

GB would be wise to let him go. Nelson + Adams + loaded WR draft class. Who knows they could take on a veteran at a discount too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> Chip needs to get outta that College mentality, as his word is the law. He needs to understand, you need to let your players to speak out and give their thoughts. A Coach like Pete Carroll or Bill Belichick will take in the views of their players if something isn't working on the Offense or Defense and adjust. I think Chip says oh you want to talk gone. Two players that spoke out the past few years, Jackson and McCoy and both are gone. Chip thinks anyone can play his system, special players are hard to find we will see how this turns out.


bill was probably the worst type of example to bring up for something like this. :lmao


he does whatever is best for the team, regardless of the player's history or status with the fans. the only player he obviously would never let go is BRADY.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Lol well his ways helped him win championships, and my team's organization have never won shit so...it's working apparently.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Breaking News:
Maurice Jones-Drew announces retirement from NFL




Morale of the story, don't go to Oakland as a RB, cause you gon' die there.


Actually, don't go to Oakland period.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Idk if I buy that Bill would never let Brady go. Say in 2 years, Brady has vastly declined but wants to finish as a Patriot. If BB thinks Jimmy G gives NE the best chance to win, I think he'd do what he feels is best for the team.

Brady has never given him reason to worry and he probably never will, so hopefully we don't have to find out.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

JM's Daddy said:


> Breaking News:
> Maurice Jones-Drew announces retirement from NFL
> 
> 
> ...


It's literally a black hole where talent disappears. My favorite Raiders example is their draft history 











Looking back now tho, Rolando was a good pick. He was great in Dallas last season. Just proof the Raiders are a black hole.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Panthers extended Olsen :mark:

Keek and Cam next pls :mark::mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MJD's retirement makes me sad. Idk why, I'll probably feel the same type of sadness when Chris Johnson and Foster go. These guys made those games somewhat fun to watch even when their teams weren't all that great.


MJD was a great player, had a good career, it's too bad the Jags couldn't have been better during his time.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Idk if I buy that Bill would never let Brady go. Say in 2 years, Brady has vastly declined but wants to finish as a Patriot. If BB thinks Jimmy G gives NE the best chance to win, I think he'd do what he feels is best for the team.
> 
> Brady has never given him reason to worry and he probably never will, so hopefully we don't have to find out.


brady would retire before forcing bill into that decision. :toomanykobes


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

VANE said:


> brady would retire before forcing bill into that decision. :toomanykobes


Hope to God you're right. I don't want Brady to stay too long.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


>


It's amazing that Oakland could have had Rodgers, Fitz and Megatron for the past decade. One of the most interesting "what ifs" I can think of.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Thankfully they didnt! :megatron would look awful in silver and black. Plus the Raiders probably would've found out a way to screw that up anyways.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

assuming EVERYTHING plays out the same way it would have...which makes those what ifs extremely unlikely.

a team gets better when they end up selecting a HOF instead of a bust.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> It's amazing that Oakland could have had Rodgers, Fitz and Megatron for the past decade. One of the most interesting "what ifs" I can think of.


Fitz ran a 4.63 40 yard dash. Too slow to be a Raider receiver. ut


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Do you guys think Cobb to Philly has a good chance of happening? If they draft a rookie I'll expect that Chip will want plenty of options to throw to.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Not if Cobb wants 12 million

Philly has a few good young receivers/te's- ertz, mattews. If Maclin isn't back they'll have to do something but no contending team should spend 12 million on a guy like cobb.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think Chip just cares about QB. He's confident in his ability to put athletic players in positions to make plays. I think he's proven his offense is effective so far and he hasn't had a good QB yet. Foles is ok, but he's not a world beater.

So no, I don't think they'll sign Cobb. I envision Chip using cheap but valuable offensive talent while paying for a QB and defensive line/defensive disruptors. That's if he makes it that far. And I could be wrong too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pending a physical, Brandon Marshall will be traded to the Jets


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hopefully they get a decent pick for him. Shame they can't trade Cutler too, but given his contract, that's not really a surprise.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Hate it. Marshall is great. His off field issues are not bad enough in my opinion to warrant a trade. And a fifth round pick compensation? Yeah, ok, we are going to replace a 1000 yard receiver with that. 

Oh well. At least his cap space could be helpful. Frees up 9.5 Mil I think. Cutler will probably be gone too if they can unload him. Hard to trade his best friend and not him.

Oh, and if I remember correctly, Cutler is now only the 11th highest paid QB going into next season. Could drop if Wilson, Luck, and Newton get paid.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Shady to the Bills
BMarsh to the Jest
Potentially Suh to the Phins

:fuck


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

My wish list for NE is to trade Mayo 

bring back Revis + Dmac 


At this point idk. I really feel the Eagles go all for Mccourtey and the Jets are gonna pay Revis more than NE can.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> My wish list for NE is to trade Mayo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm fully prepared for us to lose both. Will simply get outbid


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Notorious said:


> I'm fully prepared for us to lose both. Will simply get outbid
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Probably. At least they got the ring.


4 million over the cap right now, 16 under once Revis' 20 million option is off the books. If they were to restructure Mayo, cut him or trade him that's gonna be over 20 million to spend.

Who knows what they do. If the Eagles are gonna pay a safety 10+ they can take him like they took Samuel, who was a great cb that we couldn't afford.

Revis will sting but him going to the Jest means he doesn't care about winning and is just a hired gun.

I freakin hate the salary cap. This is why the Pats dynasty is most impressive.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Imagine if the Steelers had to lose Ham, Lambert, Blount, Swan to FA

of SF had to lose Lott, Craig, Taylor


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Probably. At least they got the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Words can't express how much I hate it. But it's not going anywhere anytime soon so whatever.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Goodbye Reggie Wayne :'(


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

all my favourite players are being forced out due to injury. :jose


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Percy Harvin will be cut from the Jets apparently. I'm not sure I'd even want him for cheap. He might have the cry baby blues. Already have one guy like that in Dez Bryant, and Dez is actually really good.

Dynamic talent but he's a head case. Not really worth it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Headache Harvin


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Be funny and ironic if the Bears picked up Percy.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

IN BEFORE PERCY SIGNS WITH DEN FOR CHEAP

... there's a reason he went to SEA


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Fuck it, go get Harvin, Jags.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

If Cobb leaves GB, them getting Harvin at something less than 6 wouldn't be bad


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Chrome said:


> Be funny and ironic if the Bears picked up Percy.


I'm already mad enough at The Bears right now. 

Harvin is a straight up bitch.

They should sign him.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Chiefs are going to cut DBowe, hopefully sign Maclin, Cobb, Harvin or Andre and then draft a WR in rounds 2-3. I think this would work pretty well. 

Tamba is restructuring his contract to stay in KC for life :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

^ Surely those guys would get more than 0 TDs, right?!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Lynch only resigned for one year. Anybody think he's heading somewhere else after this next season?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodammit first LeSean and now Brandon? :MAD

Why!?

Bears shouldve traded him to the Dolphins for at least Wallace.

I guess Dolphins are going to try and get some receiver. Plus, a corner...Brent can't hold off everyone by himself unless we draft. Or some D or O for Free Agency.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Absolute said:


> Lynch only resigned for one year. Anybody think he's heading somewhere else after this next season?


I read it's a 3 yr deal. ~12 million this season and the salary goes down in each of the next two seasons.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Goodammit first LeSean and now Brandon? :MAD
> 
> Why!?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't want Wallace period


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> If Cobb leaves GB, them getting Harvin at something less than 6 wouldn't be bad


:woah

Remember this is Green Bay we're talking about here. It's about once every eight years they sign a big name free agent. (Woodson 06, Peppers 14)


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> I read it's a 3 yr deal. ~12 million this season and the salary goes down in each of the next two seasons.


I've read 2 year deal for 24


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Three conflicting reports is interesting.

One thing seems for sure, he's back in Seattle and has showed no signs of not being awesome.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Well, it's only 2 conflicting reports now, it's 2 or 3 years


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Lending my two cents as a Pack supporter until the end, I'd venture to guess Cobb is gone and will be a classic case of a receiver getting that extra 2 mil upfront but rolling the chemistry dice(that if they were smart would realize is made up in the long run by taking less for a good team, keeping endorsements and having a higher likelyhood of a 3rd contract barring injury). TT is an internally build through the draft guy who usually makes moves only to complete a puzzle not construct it, and TT is certainly a cautious money guy. Adams towards the playoffs and flashes at the end of the season was developing and could continue developing nicely in the slot job, while outside Boykin was showing flashes as a target or there are options in the FA market albeit that isn't Ted's style and to Ted's style the 2nd to 3rd round projects some decent slot guys this year as I understand. While Cobb has been Rodgers' clutchtime security blanket and dependable with the big, tough catch unlike Nelson at times, Pack still got RODGERS and still a decent core with developing guys including Adams in the same role. Next man up imo.

As for Percy, I couldn't see him fitting in to the lockeroom/environment Ted Thompson and the current mix of players has constructed.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Stax Classic said:


> Well, it's only 2 conflicting reports now, it's 2 or 3 years


ESPN says it's two years. And so does the Seahawks' official website. I guess any report that says otherwise is bullshit.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

what's worse- an under inflated ball or an over inflated safety?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

^ Over inflated safety. What a waste of money.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Wouldn't it be a push since the safety would also have under-inflated balls?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

lol

anyways looks like revis-NE haven't begun talks yet but will in the next few days


I think Mccourtey is gone to either Philly/NYG.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

We're such a fucking travesty.

David fucking Harris gets a 3 year contract extension and 15m guaranteed. In 2015. Jesus.

Let's just hope the NFL completely bucks the pass heavy trend in the next 3 years and this works out. It's been sad enough watching him become obsolete in his career. We get more. Lovely. Classic Jets.

But hey we have a 31 year old Brandon Marshall with injury problems to save us.

Fuck.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Speaking of travesties, Bengals gave Rey Maualuga a three-year extension worth *$15 million dollars*. He'll earn half of that this year plus a $4.5 million roster bonus...

So we didn't get better ( yet ), but we didn't get worse... This just reeks mediocrity :hmm:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Cobb resigns

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...-stays-with-the-packers-on-a-40-million-deal/


I think it's an overpayment but it's not a terrible deal.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Awesome to see Cobb staying in Green Bay


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I feel like Browns should've picked up Tyrod Taylor.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

again, some of you guys probably don't realize that teams have to pay a certain amount of MONEY now. as in there's a money floor rather than a cap space floor, so it's not too surprising if your team signs a guy, who they gotta pay, simply to pay him to meet the limit.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

That's great news that Cobb is staying in Green Bay. Hopefully Adams can continue to improve. I'd also like to see Jeff Janis step up and replace Boykin.




VANE said:


> again, some of you guys probably don't realize that teams have to pay a certain amount of MONEY now. as in there's a money floor rather than a cap space floor, so it's not too surprising if your team signs a guy, who they gotta pay, simply to pay him to meet the limit.


I understand what you're saying, but given the circumstances I think it's fair to be surprised. Cobb could've gotten more money elsewhere and the Packers have a bunch of money tied up in Nelson at the same position. I don't think it would've surprised anyone if Green Bay let him walk.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

VANE said:


> again, some of you guys probably don't realize that teams have to pay a certain amount of MONEY now. as in there's a money floor rather than a cap space floor, so it's not too surprising if your team signs a guy, who they gotta pay, simply to pay him to meet the limit.


I understand which is why I made the comment I did. Overoayment but not a bad deal considering what the market was.

Is Cobb a 10 million dollar player? Probably not, but it was either overpay or risk losing him.


Also I don't think GB had that issue as they're not at the floor. If I'm wrong I'm wrong. I'm drunk atm and don't have the #'s in my face


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Suh :mcgee1


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Toooo much


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

AFC EAST IS RISING FUCK


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Brandon Flowers back to the Chargers 4 years, $36 mil

Byron Maxwell to the Eagles for 5 years $53 mil, $25 mil guaranteed

And it's looking like Julius Thomas is headed to Jacksonville


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Gore to the Eagles.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Teal Julius :mark:

Now go throw money at Bulaga and McCourty.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.csnphilly.com/football-philadelphia-eagles/reports-veteran-rb-frank-gore-sign-eagles
http://www.csnphilly.com/football-philadelphia-eagles/reports-eagles-byron-maxwell-have-deal-place

Byron Maxwell and Gore both coming to The Eagles after agreeing to terms! Maxell I love his physicality he shows on the field, and I think I can like Gore if were going with a running back by committee for a few years. Still want to draft a running back 1st or 2nd round, and what does this mean for Maclin?? I think Byron's deal was a five year deal!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Gore :Cry


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Time for CARLOS HYDE to take over in San Fran. Can't wait to add him for my fantasy :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

RIP Orange Julius

LOL @ the Eagles


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Sanchez :lmao


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Ah how's that a shock from you guys? Expect Foles to be possibly trade especially if Mariota goes with The Birds.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Goodbye Torrey, thanks for the four years as a Raven.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Torrey Smith headed to the 49ers presumably as a Crabtree replacement


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll miss you Frank Gore, Fuck You Jed York!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Jeremy Maclin to the Chiefs.

Poor hoho.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you Eagles. Didn't want the Colts to pay for Gore.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Eagles are having a horribad off season


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Where at these sources, because if Maclin does go to The Chiefs dumbest mistake of a lifetime. Like he's winning anything with that team, go a actual contender not a team pretty damn average outside their RB.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i wanted suh really badly though. :mj2


gore wouldn't have been bad on a short contract imo.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> Where at these sources, because if Maclin does go to The Chiefs dumbest mistake of a lifetime. Like he's winning anything with that team, go a actual contender not a team pretty damn average outside their RB.


Chiefs will be good next season if they fill a couple glaring holes, plus the o-line is a year older. They'll probably contend for the AFC West next year.

MACLIN :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> Where at these sources, because if Maclin does go to The Chiefs dumbest mistake of a lifetime. Like he's winning anything with that team, go a actual contender not a team pretty damn average outside their RB.


Well I hope you aren't implying he would've been winning anything anytime soon with the Eagles...


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Just saw Chris Mortensen's tweet, just why..why..

Why would he go that bum ass team seriously. Most stressful offseason since the day The Eagles got Terrell Owens and Jevon Kearse and run that train to the SB. If I remember correctly, TO was suppose to go to the Ravens and The Eagles swooped in and got him.

^Ah yeah he would. Compare those two teams top to bottom, Eagles>Chiefs and he'll flounder over there till Reid eventually gets fired lol.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Man, I feel bad for all those Eagles fans

R.I.P


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah TO was actually traded to the Ravens outright I think, but someone fucked up somewhere along the lines (paperwork wasn't filed or something). TO was livid and didn't want to go there and play with that mark-ass buster Kyle Boller.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

KC isn't bad. Eagles aren't really on a higher tier atm.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow three top Eagles leave the organization in two seasons, this season is going to be scary to watch as a Eagles fan. The Birds WR crew is really bare and inexperienced at this point.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> Wow three top Eagles leave the organization in two seasons, this season is going to be scary to watch as a Eagles fan. The Birds WR crew is really bare and inexperienced at this point.


Dolphins have no receivers either and I wouldn't be surprised if we got some washed up WR because of the amount of money we got for Suh

Also, lol Raiders for releasing players because of cap and not doing anything in FA


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Maclin coming back home :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Hali is restructured and will stay with Chiefs. Imma party tonight :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

McCourty staying with the Pats :drose


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Chiefs still chasing revis as well. Unlikely, but thought i would mention.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

9.5 for mccourtey

and overpayment but they had to go there to retain him obviously


revis is a must


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Suh got paid!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

> Jason La Canfora of CBS reported the deal is worth $63 million over six years, which would make it the third-largest contract for a cornerback. The deal reportedly includes about $25 million guaranteed.



what in the holy hell? :bosh



i think the chip will be fired within 3 years. :draper2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

VANE said:


> i think the chip will be fired within 3 years. :draper2


Three years?! That's being a little generous. He has too many ducks floating in his bathtub.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

eagle fans on my nfl site are crushed lmao


lost maclin and jackson but kept riley cooper 

lose shady get old man gore

pverpay for a meh cb

fail at landing dmac

:lmao


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Kaep is on the trading block. Eagles and Bears have shown interest. I knew this would happen once Harbaugh left.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Who will be the '9ers starting QB then? Blaine Gabbert or those two scrubs that are his third and fourth string. 

Maybe they'll get a returning Tebow or returning Vince Young

Edit: Woah, Josh Johnson(49ers third string) is cousing to Marshawn Lynch. Also, his stats are okay


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Niners have been playing without a QB for 3 years. What has changed?

And damn you Patriots! McCourty was the guy I had my fingers crossed for. Here's to another underwhelming offseason, like 2013. Over paying guys like Landry and Jean-Francois. Incoming deja-vu.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Farewell, Frank. :mj2 

Seriously, beyond the sentimentality that Gore admittedly provokes I am surprisingly okay with this. 

Conflicting rumors concerning whether or not :kaep is on the block. Of course most of the conflict against is from the front office which lied about the whole Harbaugh situation. :side:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Happy that Suh's out of our division now.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Maclin's deal is 11 million per year way too much for him. He was making $5.25 million last season for the birds, and he made more than Cobb who made 10 million per year for his deal. Damn Maclin you should of stayed with the birds for 9 million. Expect Reid to be fired before too long, and that team going no where.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, Patrick Willis is announcing his retirement. :wow

He's only 30 too.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

We're giving McCourtey a lot of money, I hope we resign Revis somehow


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

The Bills, Jets and Dolphins are all making some big moves to try and get that 2nd place spot in the AFC East.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Reports are saying that Brian Hoyer could go to the Texans. :mj2

If he is coming here, then I hope Mallet or Keenum will beat him for the starting QB spot.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Willis retiring in his prime though, what's the reason for that?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

WTF @ Willis

7 seasons. I think he ruined his hall of fame chance.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> Maclin's deal is 11 million per year way too much for him. He was making $5.25 million last season for the birds, and he made more than Cobb who made 10 million per year for his deal. Damn Maclin you should of stayed with the birds for 9 million. *Expect Reid to be fired before too long, and that team going no where. *


:lmao


Reid has exceeded all expectations thus far. He could eventually get fired, but won't be for a long while.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

what the fuck did i do to deserve this?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao And just like that, we're letting Hoyer go to the Texans! I just can't deal with all this off-season fuckery right now.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> Maclin's deal is 11 million per year way too much for him. He was making $5.25 million last season for the birds, and he made more than Cobb who made 10 million per year for his deal. Damn Maclin you should of stayed with the birds for 9 million. Expect Reid to be fired before too long, and that team going no where.


You really hate the Chiefs don't you? Someone seems a little angry. 11 million is not too much for Maclin because hes coming to an offensive system that he knows, with a coach that he's played for and a team desperately in need of a receiver. He fits in perfectly in KC. 

Jamaal Charles, Jeremy Maclin, Travis Kelce, D'Anthony Thomas, Alex Smith, Justin Houston, Tamba Hali, Dontari Poe, Sean Smith.

Team is totally going nowhere :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn that sucks for 49ers fans. No more Gore, Willis, Harbaugh, and possibly Kaep.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn.

The horse drawn carriage turned back into a pumpkin quickly for the 49ers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ARRRGGHHHHHH! My local news says Willis and Justin Smith both to retire tomorrow!!. The Good ship 49ers just Kaep-sized. This season is already going down the drain.fpalm


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Pats letting Browner hit market it looks like. Declining his option. 


I really liked Browner. He added a certain toughness to our secondary that hadn't been seen before at the CB position. Rodney Harrison was the only other DB that leveled people. Yes, Browner took penalties but me made up for them. He was the unsung hero of the Super Bowl winning play.


If he goes, hopefully he gets paid and gets to play on a good team.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/574972476343504898
Interesting. I remember joking with Deso last year about a Cutler/Kaep swap but now that doesn't seem so far-fetched. There's also a rumor about the Titans taking Cutler and swapping the 2nd and 3rd picks with the Bears.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd be okay with Kaepernick being a bear. Even if I do think he has the most punchable face in football.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Most people think Cutler has the most punchable face lol.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

TomahawkJock said:


> You really hate the Chiefs don't you? Someone seems a little angry. 11 million is not too much for Maclin because hes coming to an offensive system that he knows, with a coach that he's played for and a team desperately in need of a receiver. He fits in perfectly in KC.
> 
> Jamaal Charles, Jeremy Maclin, Travis Kelce, D'Anthony Thomas, Alex Smith, Justin Houston, Tamba Hali, Dontari Poe, Sean Smith.
> 
> Team is totally going nowhere :lmao


Yeah two guys outside of Jeremy Maclin is your offense here's a cookie. We all know the Chiefs have a defense, they need to get that QB situation figured out we will see where that team goes..Till maybe the day Peyton retires and Rivers leaves or retires. They might just be a wildcard hunt team for a long time lol. Of course I would be upset, I know the player and in my opinion I think he could of done better with the birds than The Chiefs. I'm pissed the organization didn't give him a better deal, after busting his ass after coming off a huge injury the previous season before this season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

11 million is definitely too much for Maclin if Dez is getting paid around 12-13. DT's franchise tag would be the same figure as Dez's. It's possible both of those WRs get paid a bit more, but Maclin should not be close to either in salary. Maclin is good, but he's not an elite WR.


So Philly trades McCoy because he's making too much money then they throw money at Frank Gore? :lol pls continue this Philadelphia Eagles.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Chrome said:


> Most people think Cutler has the most punchable face lol.


Cutler is a great man and an inspiration to a great many internet memes. He is a national treasure.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Hali and DeVito took pay cuts. Any chance bowe does too?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Pats letting Browner hit market it looks like. Declining his option.
> 
> 
> I really liked Browner. He added a certain toughness to our secondary that hadn't been seen before at the CB position. Rodney Harrison was the only other DB that leveled people. Yes, Browner took penalties but me made up for them. He was the unsung hero of the Super Bowl winning play.
> ...


not going to lie, i'd love to see browner back on the seahawks to recreate the original Legion of Boom. :banderas


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

VANE said:


> not going to lie, i'd love to see browner back on the seahawks to recreate the original Legion of Boom. :banderas


he's the perfect fit there. him and kam straight killed people.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

As a Packer fan, I'd be heartbroken if the Bears got rid of Cutler. :mj2


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

andre johnson :JLCsad 

goodbye bro :bye godspeed


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Tamba and DeVito are both taking pay cuts to stay with the Chiefs, Dorsey is killin' it so far this off-season.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Steelers release Kiesel and his epic beard growing abilities. 

I'm sure he could get a job as the Vikings mascot at least.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Adam Schefter [MENTION=171144]Adamschefter · 14m 14 minutes ago
Frank Gore has gotten cold feet on signing with Philadelphia, as @RapSheet reported. Eagles now in market for other RBs. Indy wants Gore.

No one wants to play for the Eagles now :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Chip Kelly demands power and fucks it all up within a month. :lmao


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Fuck a deal was on the table with Gore, and he pretty much said okay and he goes back on his word come on man. Still reputation carries fast, and he saw well they didn't resign Maclin why waste my time, for a team that could be really horrible this year.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Free Agency is going to be crazy!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This Niners offseason, doe. :mj2

At least Patrick Willis does not have to keep playing for this suddenly-once-again-embarrassing organization. Some bright side...

Ugh...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Jags are apparently going to overpay Julius Thomas 9 million a year.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That's a million per loss this season being optimistic in thinking the Jags can win that much.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

What is in the water in Thomas's home, why go to The Jags instead of staying with a great organization like The Broncos? He'll be dreading that mistake when The Jags take forever to win a game lol.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

hoho i'm not sure if you're aware of this, but most players, and people in general, will take MILLIONS OF MORE DOLLARS than play for a specific team just because they're good.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I would rather have a SB Ring 

Money doesn't last forever


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Indeed and a organization will struggle to pay big deals, if a team isn't winning consistently .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> I would rather have a SB Ring
> 
> Money doesn't last forever


Id rather have the money in case I suffer some sort of unrepairable physical trauma than a fancy ring.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> Indeed and a organization will struggle to pay big deals, if a team isn't winning consistently .


zero teams in the NFL are struggling paying anyone. these guys are billionaires that make huge profits off of their franchises, even when they're losing.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, Jaguars are gonna have a helluva time paying out these big deals.










Teal Julius :mark:

Jags gonna have a go at Murray.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The wheels are gonna fall off Murray after Dallas abused him last season, anyways.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Probably, but free agency wise, this is the most excited I've been as a Jags fan since they signed Aaron Kampman.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I hope A.J. Hawk signs here. He would be a good security blanket for Burfict and Maualuga.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...ncisco-49ers-arrested-spousal-battery-charges



> SANTA CLARA, Calif. -- San Francisco 49ers fullback Bruce Miller was arrested on spousal battery charges, Northern California authorities said Monday.
> 
> An arrest log for the Santa Clara Police Department shows Miller, 27, was arrested last week at an undisclosed location.
> 
> ...


Just keeps getting better in San Fr--er, I mean, Santa Clara.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Philly and SF need to combine forces


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

San Francisco 4-9ers


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Heh.

...Alas...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> I would rather have a SB Ring
> 
> Money doesn't last forever


Sure it does when you're making 9 million a season lol.

I'd like to see you make that same decision if you were in their shoes.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> Indeed and a organization will struggle to pay big deals, if a team isn't winning consistently .


Thats not true in the NFL since they have revenue sharing. Even the worst teams in the NFL make millions every year


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Stad said:


> Sure it does when you're making 9 million a season lol.
> 
> I'd like to see you make that same decision if you were in their shoes.


Then you retire,die,be in heaven/hell and you won't have any money. You in the real world will have a legacy that you were on a Super Bowl-winning team than the guy that was money-hungry


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...ncisco-49ers-arrested-spousal-battery-charges
> 
> 
> 
> Just keeps getting better in San Fr--er, I mean, Santa Clara.



R.I.P


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

If no one else is going to say it I will I didn't understand that Bears Jets trade

Brandon Marshall a top 5 receiver in the game 30 years old for a 5th round draft pick?

What that's terrible I definitely think a contender like NE, GB, Cin, Sea, Den, or Dallas

Would and should at least trade a 3rd rounder for this guy if they are really serious about winning a Super Bowl


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm with the "take a few extra million" crowd here. The game is brutal. I'd want as much as possible from it. Championships are great too, but they're a bit overrated. The difference in teams now is a razor's edge.

Anyone playing in the NFL has my respect for the most part. They don't need a championship to be validated in my eyes. There are Hall of Famers that have never won a Super Bowl. Calvin Johnson will probably be the most notable of his generation.


> If no one else is going to say it I will I didn't understand that Bears Jets trade
> 
> Brandon Marshall a top 5 receiver in the game 30 years old for a 5th round draft pick?
> 
> ...


I'm not crazy about it either but:

Calvin
DT
Dez
AJ
Julio
ABrown
Jordy
Beckham Jr
Cobb
Evans
Jeffery
Hopkins

I'd rather have all those WRs over Marshall.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

http://espn.go.com/chicago/nfl/story/_/id/12453242/jay-cutler-quarterback-chicago-bears-2015

:cutler

I hear a loud cheering noise coming from Wisconsin right now.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Jay is back :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

MrMister said:


> I'm with the "take a few extra million" crowd here. The game is brutal. I'd want as much as possible from it. Championships are great too, but they're a bit overrated. The difference in teams now is a razor's edge.
> 
> Anyone playing in the NFL has my respect for the most part. They don't need a championship to be validated in my eyes. There are Hall of Famers that have never won a Super Bowl. Calvin Johnson will probably be the most notable of his generation.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but I don't believe Cobb is that good. He's a product of the Packers system and has Aaron Rodgers as his QB.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Marshall ain't top 5


also Murray deleted everything cowboys off his twitter lel


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

James Jones and Greg Jennings kind of support the argument that WR's aren't going to be that great outside of GB.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Calvin Johnson will probably be the most notable of his generation.


Woah, woah, woah, are you implying what I think you're implying MRMR? I'm disappointed.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

jtbest said:


> If no one else is going to say it I will I didn't understand that Bears Jets trade
> 
> Brandon Marshall a top 5 receiver in the game 30 years old for a 5th round draft pick?
> 
> ...


Besides beefing up the O-Line and maybe bring some insurance for our Tight End spot, adding WR depth should be close to last on the priority list for Cincy. I'm satisfied with Sanu ( as long as he does better securing the ball ::side: ). Plus with Marvin Jones coming back into form, we should be all set at the offensive side. We need every pick possible to fix our run & pass rush. Then we need younger legs in the secondary because we can't rely on the services of Grandpa Newman and Pacman Jones running out of batteries. If the Bengals do decide to go after a WR, it should only be to improve our punt/kick returning duties.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

The real reason Maclin signed with the chiefs.

https://twitter.com/DrawPlayDave/status/575316766479384577


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Gore's going to the Colts. Could this off-season get any more crazy?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That loud noise you hear from Wisconsin is the sounds of incest and arteries clogging chrome. 



Chrome said:


>


:lmao I was looking for this earlier. Hard to embed shit on the phone.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Frank Gore is a Colt? :wow

Wonder what made him change his mind from the Eagles?


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

₵A$H®;46262842 said:


> Besides beefing up the O-Line and maybe bring some insurance for our Tight End spot, adding WR depth should be close to last on the priority list for Cincy. I'm satisfied with Sanu ( as long as he does better securing the ball ::side: ). Plus with Marvin Jones coming back into form, we should be all set at the offensive side. We need every pick possible to fix our run & pass rush. Then we need younger legs in the secondary because we can't rely on the services of Grandpa Newman and Pacman Jones running out of batteries. If the Bengals do decide to go after a WR, it should only be to improve our punt/kick returning duties.



Well the Bengals (correct me if I'm wrong) have been to the playoffs 4 or 5 years in a row now and gotten bounced in the first round 

Cincy has a decent team though like why not grab Marshall and go after a Super Bowl , it's pretty much been proven that they're current team are not serious Super Bowl contenders 

So like I said before if Cincy is trying to win right now Marshall for a 3rd rounder would be an excellent move if the Jets are willing to deal Marshall


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Vereen to NYG


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

jtbest said:


> Well the Bengals (correct me if I'm wrong) have been to the playoffs 4 or 5 years in a row now and gotten bounced in the first round
> 
> Cincy has a decent team though like why not grab Marshall and go after a Super Bowl , it's pretty much been proven that they're current team are not serious Super Bowl contenders
> 
> So like I said before if Cincy is trying to win right now Marshall for a 3rd rounder would be an excellent move if the Jets are willing to deal Marshall


4 straight one-and-done's. 

And I doubt Marshall is going to change things as long as we have inconsistent QB play. I still believe in Dalton, but I hope McCarron gets a fair opportunity. I doubt it though, seeing as how the Bengals organization is a reflection of it's owner.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Sucks to see Vereen go but this was expected. Ridley's probably gone too.

BB will probably draft our new RB for the future next month


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

₵A$H®;46267618 said:


> 4 straight one-and-done's.
> 
> And I doubt Marshall is going to change things as long as we have inconsistent QB play. I still believe in Dalton, but I hope McCarron gets a fair opportunity. I doubt it though, seeing as how the Bengals organization is a reflection of it's owner.



Well you never know they are good enough to make the playoffs four years in a row (that's quite an accomplishment right there) so why not try and take the next step and trade for Marshall?

Another great WR alongside Green Dalton's play should improve tremendously not to mention it should also open up the run game a bit for Green Ellis 

All in all a 3rd pick for a top 5 WR I think it's a move Cincy should make if they're serious about trying to win a Super Bowl this season and next , 

Personally I believe the Jets may have just acquired Marshall just to trade him, the Jets are absolutely horrendous right now and let's be real they're not going anywhere in the next 3 years I think they are or should try to trade Marshall


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

jtbest said:


> Well you never know they are good enough to make the playoffs four years in a row (that's quite an accomplishment right there) so why not try and take the next step and trade for Marshall?
> 
> Another great WR alongside Green Dalton's play should improve tremendously not to mention it should also open up the run game a bit for Green Ellis
> 
> ...


I think you mean Jeremy Hill and Giovani Bernard. The Law Firm ( Green Ellis ) is no longer here. But I see what you're trying to say. IMO though, we need to focus on our glaring weaknesses before anything else.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm a huge Gore fan so I'm pretty damn happy about this. I love how hard that guy runs and with the passion he plays with. :mark:



And we might get Johnson too, even though he'd old he can be a reliable receiver as a third option. :banderas


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Gore to Indy is nice. I mean he is old but still has game.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Vereen leaving sucks. Had to happen though.


Mayo @ 10 million cap hit needs to go or be restructured because he is the 3rd best LB'er on the team behind Collins and Hightower. Don't understand why we've heard nothing on this yet. Heck, I'd trade him for aq 6th just for cap room at this point. Bring back Revis with the money and make a few signings.

The fact that they are prob letting go of Browner is stupid to me.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Vereen leaving sucks. Had to happen though.
> 
> 
> Mayo @ 10 million cap hit needs to go or be restructured because he is the 3rd best LB'er on the team behind Collins and Hightower. Don't understand why we've heard nothing on this yet. Heck, I'd trade him for aq 6th just for cap room at this point. Bring back Revis with the money and make a few signings.
> ...


I will rage if we lose both Revis & Browner


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Notorious said:


> I will rage if we lose both Revis & Browner


Good chance of it man. It doesn't look good on Browner. Revis, who knows. 

asking Browner to take a pay cut when he is getting half of what Mayo gets?

Asking Vince to take a cut or be cut and not asking Mayo?


I love Mayo and he was good but I don't feel he was ever great. He isn't as athletic as Collins or Hightower. The defense when he went down in 2013 was better. Last year it picked up when he went down. Not saying he isn't good but I feel he has been overrated.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Good chance of it man. It doesn't look good on Browner. Revis, who knows.
> 
> asking Browner to take a pay cut when he is getting half of what Mayo gets?
> 
> ...


I know Mayo is one of my BB's favorites, but damn it I'd easily part ways for him if that meant it increased the chances of bringing back more important players.

I think the Pats letting Browner test his value might come back to haunt them, cause someone's probably willing to pay him 8 or 9 mil a year, something we really can't afford to do plus bring back Revis


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

andre please don't sign with indy


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Notorious said:


> I know Mayo is one of my BB's favorites, but damn it I'd easily part ways for him if that meant it increased the chances of bringing back more important players.
> 
> I think the Pats letting Browner test his value might come back to haunt them, cause someone's probably willing to pay him 8 or 9 mil a year, something we really can't afford to do plus bring back Revis


Yeah, Browner really could be getting more. He is better than Maxwell who got 10


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Rumors are swirling that the Seahawks and Saints are finalizing a trade of Jimmy Graham to the Hawks for Unger and a Seattle first.

Jay Glazer tweeted it too.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh Jeezus


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Glazer is pretty legit. What a fucking bombshell.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Trade's official now. 

Ian Rapoport ‏@RapSheet 1m1 minute ago
It’s done. Jimmy Graham and 4th to the #Seahawks for Max Unger and 31st pick to the #Saints .

WOW.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Watch my friends Bulldog this week. The size of its head and neck reminds me of Jay Glazer. 

Random thought I know.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm telling you if Detroit would of kept Suh and made a major off season move they could of very serious Super Bowl Contenders


They got cheated out of that Dallas game in the playoffs last post season ( it was pretty obvious that Detroit was the better team) and they were pretty much neck and neck with Green Bay

So losing Suh really hurts Detroit they could of been great though now with the roster they have 9-7 at best if they get lucky extremely lucky


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Now Haloti Ngata has been traded to Detroit


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Adam Schefter ‏@AdamSchefter 8s8 seconds ago
Filed to ESPN: Rams close to trading QB Sam Bradford to Philadelphia for Nick Foles and draft-pick compensation, per sources.

:ti :ti


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2015/03/10/report-seahawks-trade-for-jimmy-graham/


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

ninja'd


cray


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Stad said:


> Adam Schefter ‏@AdamSchefter 8s8 seconds ago
> Filed to ESPN: Rams close to trading QB Sam Bradford to Philadelphia for Nick Foles and draft-pick compensation, per sources.
> 
> :ti :ti












Chip Kelly oh lawd

Today be crazy

3 significant trades in the span of 5 minutes


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Jimmy Graham to the Seahaks
Ngata to Lions
Eagles and Rams trade featuring Nick Foles and Sam Bradford

Eagles just signed two people that where out with ACL injuries

Chip Kelly is making MOVES


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

So unless The Seahawks are battled by injuries this upcoming season, crown them already into the NFC Championship game. Why would the Saints trade Graham though lol.

Bradford to the Birds, yep if that deal goes down Chip is on drugs with Lurie being his supplier.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Lynch Wilson now Graham. on offense, GRAHAM IS THE THIRD MAN. My reaction as someone who doesn't care for the Seahawk organization and a Pack fan is the same as Schiavone and Rhodes from around 0:30 to 0:50


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Owen Daniels to Broncos
Jaguars sign Julius Thomas


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Notorious said:


> I will rage if we lose both Revis & Browner


Its actually worse since its Revis, Browner and don't forget Wilfork and it could also be Mayo.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

THIS IS NUTS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:mark:

This is the craziest free agency opening I can ever remember

SO MUCH ACTION


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, very entertaining offseason thus far. Hope the fuckery continues.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ian Rapoport ‏@RapSheet 32s32 seconds ago
Wow. Jake Locker is retiring.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Jake Locker has retired.

EDIT: Stad with da quickest hands in the west beating everybody today


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This shuffling of talent in an hour span is more entertaining than weeks of Raw "build" to Mania


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

el dandy said:


> Jake Locker has retired.
> 
> EDIT: Stad with da quickest hands in the west beating everybody today


Haha, i'm literally sitting here refreshing twitter every 2 seconds.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

These moves by Lurie/Chip this offseason, no way Chip is doing this. It looks like a Toddler is blindfolded making these trades. Also Owen Daniels signs with The Broncos.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Adam Schefter ‏@AdamSchefter 41s41 seconds ago
Here are terms of BALT-DET trade: Lions receive Haloti Ngata and 7th-round pick while Baltimore gets 4th- and 5th-round picks, per source.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

EDIT: IGNORE IGNORE

Fake twitters got me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sam Bradford: Glass Eagle!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Seahawks sign Saints TE
Saints sign Jaguars TE
Jaguars sign Broncos TE
Broncos sign Ravens TE


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> Ian Rapoport
> BREAKING: #Eagles who just acquired Sam Bradford have traded QB Mark Sanchez and a 2015 1st Rounder to Tennessee for the 2nd overall pick
> 
> Marcus Mariota, come on down!


I am insane now.

lol ok sanity restored since that's lies.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Torrey to the Niners.

Adam Schefter ‏@AdamSchefter 11s12 seconds ago
Free-agent WR Torrey Smith has reached agreement on a five-year contract with the San Francisco 49ers, per me and @Caplannfl


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

With my team The Eagles making horrible after horrible decisions this offseason, rather be a fan of any other team, or maybe a team that has a gameplan to wanting win lol.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

ProSportsTalkRT™ ‏@ProSportsTalkRT 17s17 seconds ago
Giants sign former Cowboys WR/KR Dwayne Harris to a 5-year, $17.5 million deal with $4 million signing bonus. $7.1m guaranteed.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> I am insane now.
> 
> lol ok sanity restored since that's lies.


remember foles in 2013 when you thought he might ruin the east by himself if he kept up that ridiculous pace.


and RG3 in his rookie year.


i swear to god you just jinx other nfc east qbs by praising them and then they fail the following year. :lmao


probably why eli remains so DOMINANT. :ELI :eli


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Someone give me my first Beer ever, I think I need it after these last couple of days lol. Anyway we can demote the Eagles team, and bring back the Philadelphia Stars?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:eli2


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Needs more blood upon his scalp


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Graham out of the division, and they're shopping Brees too. Panthers 3-peat incoming. :trips5


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Pats expecting Revis to sign back to NY


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Still some average free agents left


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

AP will be the biggest move


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

This would possibly break the internet.

NFL on ESPN ‏@ESPNNFL 4m4 minutes ago
Adam Caplan on NFL Insiders just said the Eagles and Cowboys free agent RB DeMarco Murray have mutual interest.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ian Rapoport ‏@RapSheet 4m4 minutes ago
The #Bills are making a big push to sign #Dolphins TE Charles Clay, preparing an offer sheet. Making it hard to match.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Don't do that Charles! 

Or Wake,Vernon,Suh,Jordan, and Grimes will come for you


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

The Birds want Murray, if they got him......man that would be less of a bummer of a offseason. The price tag for him would be huge though, still would be very weak at WR/among the secondary.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Percy just got released, wonder where he will end up?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Wouldn't mind him in Miami as a #3 

Also, who else needs a TE? Zach Millers still available


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ian Rapoport ‏@RapSheet 31s31 seconds ago
Team to watch for Percy Harvin: The New England #Patriots . I’m told there is a good chance that’s his spot.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> The Birds want Murray, if they got him......man that would be less of a bummer of a offseason. The price tag for him would be huge though, still would be very weak at WR/among the secondary.




Why would Murray go to that team when he could stay with the Cowboys for less money? 


Expect Kelly to be fired before too long, and that team going no where.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Bengals nab A.J. Hawk.

Adam Schefter ‏@AdamSchefter 1m1 minute ago
Bengals signing former Packers LB A.J. Hawk.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Percy Harvern released from the jets, he may be going to the pats


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Percy Harvern released from the jets, he may be going to the pats


Already 2 steps ahead of you, bro.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

one of the bigger wallets to play with this offseason, depleted of talent at key positions, FINALLY found a QB and defensive anchor of the future, need to surround them with talent, aaaaaaand:


-Cobb resigns with GB
-Thomas to Jacksonville
-Suh to Miami
-its ok, we'll sign Malcolm goddamned Smith
-Oh wait, a bunch of half rate receivers are left, and the ones that are/were good are going to want to play for an immediate contender

Good Job Reggie, good job......

Just because Carr NEEDS a good playmaking WR, watch Reggie draft a CB next month, because: reasons


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Security blanket for the LB core. Now it's time to go after Greg Hardy.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

KEENUM DA PRINCE is gone once again.

Adam Schefter ‏@AdamSchefter 59s60 seconds ago
Texans traded QB Case Keenum back to the St. Louis Rams for a 7th-round pick in 2016, per league sources.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

i don't want harvin


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Bills showing interest now... lol

Adam Schefter ‏@AdamSchefter 1m1 minute ago
Well, this is interesting: Bills also expressing interest in free-agent CB Darrelle Revis, per sources. Rex does love his CBs...


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

For league minimum where he has something to prove to get a huge payday in 2016? I'd take him.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> i don't want harvin


But just imagine the catches he'll make in the 3 games he plays this season.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ian Rapoport ‏@RapSheet 2m2 minutes ago
The #Patriots are still searching for playmakers. They inquired about CJ Spiller in that Shane Vereen role.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

gothicthug1999 said:


> one of the bigger wallets to play with this offseason, depleted of talent at key positions, FINALLY found a QB and defensive anchor of the future, need to surround them with talent, aaaaaaand:
> 
> 
> -Cobb resigns with GB
> ...


Nah, Amari Cooper is going + Brandon Gibson to sign



Stad said:


> Already 2 steps ahead of you, bro.


I actually knew this at 4 but didn't say anything because I thought it was obvious


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Nah, Amari Cooper is going + Brandon Gibson to sign
> 
> 
> 
> I actually knew this at 4 but didn't say anything because I thought it was obvious


I'm talking about the Pats being interested in him, i think everyone knew he was getting released.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

₵A$H®;46278642 said:


> Security blanket for the LB core. Now it's time to go after Greg Hardy.


I'd take Hardy in a fucking minute. Since the Raiders missed out on Suh, they need to give Hard yan incentive contract where if he hits 20 sacks, 50 hurries, and the raiders finish top 5 defensively, then the city of Oakland will BUY him a woman to beat up and threaten with shotguns.

Seriously, last year they had a ton too, and spent on MJD and a bunch of other fucking nothings. This year they are watching the parade go by...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

gothicthug1999 said:


> I'd take Hardy in a fucking minute. Since the Raiders missed out on Suh, they need to give Hard yan incentive contract where if he hits 20 sacks, 50 hurries, and the raiders finish top 5 defensively, then the city of Oakland will BUY him a woman to beat up and threaten with shotguns.
> 
> Seriously, last year they had a ton too, and spent on MJD and a bunch of other fucking nothings. This year they are watching the parade go by...


Lol Bengals need him as much as anyone. We arguably have the worst pass rush in a league that is pass happy. I would even be ecstatic if we can reunite with Michael Johnson if the Bucs decide to get rid of him. He compliments our system well.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I see that Packers are interested in Darrell Revis. Don't see it happening but that'd be great if they could pick him up.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Graham to the Seahwaks for Unger. Also some pick swaps involved.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Nick Fairley is going to visit tomorrow :mark:

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000477860/article/visits-tracker-nick-fairley-to-meet-with-bengals

I'm liking this "change" the Bengals are doing. Me like. Do more of this please.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's well known that I love De:mark, but he should get as much guaranteed money as he can. I reckon the Jags or Raiders can do this for him. That's another thing about going for the money. Careers can end in the blink of an eye and the contracts are not fully guaranteed. Get as much guaranteed money as you can, while you can.

The only way I'll be disappointed with a Murray signing that isn't in Dallas is if he signs with Philly.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

What if he signed with the Skins Mr?

Vereen signing with the Giants rules them out.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Revis signs with the Jest


well, we got a ring out of it but still sucks.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

He's going on 29, has won a ring and pretty much already cemented his HOF status, can't get mad at him for chasing the money.

As a Pat fan it's disappointing but oh well, at least we got a ring out of it.

This just really sucks. It took us years to finally get a good defense going and now that we finally do, we lose key pieces to it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

At least Revis didn't go to the Packers. He would've eaten good off of Cutler's misfires.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Revis 
:gameover


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:mark: :mark: :mark:

We're still going to completely suck but the GOAT is back.

It's like you're ex-girlfriend came back after fucking your worst enemy and you hate her but damn she looks fine.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I have a good feeling this will be the year the Dolphins(or any AFC East team) besides the Pats will win Division Champs

Dolphins getting Suh (and having our best defense in a long time)
Bills getting McCoy and having a good D
Jets getting Marshall and Revis(pretty much it)


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Trade for Brees and let's win ourselves a Superbowl.

Rex must be so pissed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stax Classic said:


> What if he signed with the Skins Mr?
> 
> Vereen signing with the Giants rules them out.


I'm assuming Wash isn't in play at all since they have Morris. Morris is good and cap friendly for one more year. But yeah, I'd fucking hate seeing him in the maroon and gold for sure.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Wonder what the pats do at cb


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Wonder what Dolphins will do at S

Edit: Is Chip Kelly digging his own grave?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Only thing left for Chip to do, is outright say black people smell like fried chicken and watermelon


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like it's down to Jags and Eagles for DeMarco.

Come on Caldwell get this done :mark:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Chrome said:


> At least Revis didn't go to the Packers. He would've eaten good off of Cutler's misfires.


Cutler doesn't make mistakes. Reality alters itself to make him seem less godly.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> I have a good feeling this will be the year the Dolphins(or any AFC East team) besides the Pats will win Division Champs
> 
> Dolphins getting Suh (and having our best defense in a long time)
> Bills getting McCoy and having a good D
> Jets getting Marshall and Revis(pretty much it)


As long as the Jets & Bills have Geno Smith and EJ Manuel (Or Matt Cassel) are the starting QB's I don't think they'll be much of a threat for anything.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I think when Jay Cutler is released or retired he should be a professional shoe-tier for little kids...or in this case...linemen


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jay Cutler is a great man. :cutler


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

How does Jay Cutler not have a cigarette sponsorship deal?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

thanks revis for the ring


sucks but thanks


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao I'd like to meet the Saints front office and hear their reason(s) for sending Jimmy Graham to Seattle.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Because he thinks he should be paid like a position that he does not play


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't understand the Bradford move unless Chip is trying to gain assets to move up for the Oregon QB.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't understand anything The Eagles are doing so far. Or San Francisco.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

So the Eagles trade McCoy, Foles, and Macklin

And I actually thought this team could contend for a Super Bowl this year but now damn they'd be lucky to go 500


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Guys, I just looked at NFL news for the first time today...WHAT THE HELL IS NEW ORLEANS DOING? Trading Jimmy Graham, now possibly trading Drew Brees?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

They are in salary cap hell and know that they are out of the picture realistically. Best to bottom out, grab some assets, and fix the salary situation.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm not a NO native, Saints fan or anything by any means, but my armchair guess is that ownership feels that the end is sooner rather than later for what I think we all can agree is a declining in skills Brees (though still good dont get me wrong) , so NO could be unloading to completely revamp starting now. Running the ball and defense come playoff time is the key, and Max Unger is a stud lineman when healthy and all these picks could patch the defense, while remember NO was meeting with Winston at the combine. Could be a new era and a new philosophy sooner than later. 

That said, other than Gronk, it doesn't get better at that position in the league than Graham who is a prime guy at 28 for a tight end, a position where many have alot of longevity, so I dont see why especially for a young guy you ship one of the league's better security blankets and redzone guys.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

They just aren't willing to pay that price tag for a guy when they'll only win like 6 games, might as well lose 3 more games


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So Jed York sits there diddlin' while the neo-Niner empire is burning.

This man is no Eddie D, Clearly he made some sort of Faustian deal for the Niners to have the run they have had. Still they never won the big one. In typical Jed York loser fashion, he crafts a deal with the dark one, just to have the team never achieve more than bridesmaid status. Brilliant bargain, Inbred Jed. This season is already over before it ever began.Congrats to the Niners on having an incredible new stadium, now if we could only find a team to play in it.Harbaugh was just the first domino. This week has been hard to bear for a 49ers fan.I got used to the team not sucking anymore, but Jed has been bound and determined to bring back those halcyon days of losing streaks and high draft picks. My pipe dream of The Niners actually playing at home for The superBowl was just a pipe dream.  Thank God, the Giants still live.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

IDONTSHIV said:


> So Jed York sits there diddlin' while the neo-Niner empire is burning.
> 
> This man is no Eddie D, Clearly he made some sort of Faustian deal for the Niners to have the run they have had. Still they never won the big one. In typical Jed York loser fashion, he crafts a deal with the dark one, just to have the team never achieve more than bridesmaid status. Brilliant bargain, Inbred Jed. This season is already over before it ever began.Congrats to the Niners on having an incredible new stadium, now if we could only find a team to play in it.Harbaugh was just the first domino. This week has been hard to bear for a 49ers fan.I got used to the team not sucking anymore, but Jed has been bound and determined to bring back those halcyon days of losing streaks and high draft picks. My pipe dream of The Niners actually playing at home for The superBowl was just a pipe dream.  Thank God, the Giants still live.


From your keyboard to the football gods. :cry

J-Yo keeps spreading the word about "winning with class," though! :no:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> From your keyboard to the football gods. :cry
> 
> J-Yo keeps spreading the word about "winning with class," though! :no:


They may as well have brought back Mike Nolan. At least he looked good while losing. I am diving headlong into baseball and hopefully the time away from fretting about the Niners can provide me with some needed perspective. Right now this has been the worst week in SF since Loma Prieta or perhaps even 1906.(forgive my hyperbole)


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Jason Worilds retires at Age 27


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Revis signs with the Jest
> 
> 
> well, we got a ring out of it but still sucks.


The cheapskate pats let another great player go over few million bucks.

Brady must be pissed he is taking a huge pay cut and they let Revis go. 

Jets also better get screwed for tampering.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Worilds always played like he had zero passion for football, so not surprising.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Apparently we're front runners for Cromartie too. Getting the gang back together. May as well trade for Sanchez at this point.

It's going to be interesting to see this new secondary after witnessing that sorry ass collection of losers we had last season. If by some miracle Milliner manages not to get hurt and also not suck then that group could be pretty special.

Fitzpatrick seems to be where we're going at QB. Big upgrade if nothing else. Bad ass beard too.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I'm very disappointed by the Steelers commitment to "their philosophy" of draft, draft, draft. They work to free up cap space, and then proceed to...resign Matt Spaeth. And Arthur Moats. Apparently inquired about Revis, but I doubt that was taken seriously by either side.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> The cheapskate pats let another great player go over few million bucks.
> 
> Brady must be pissed he is taking a huge pay cut and they let Revis go.
> 
> Jets also better get screwed for tampering.


Yeah, it wasn't like his deal was ridiculous or anything. 14 per season was less than what I thought he'd get. 

Browner, Revis, Wilfork, Vereen, Ayers, Castillas all gone



We're back to having a shitty defense again. Lord Brady won't be able to carry this team like he did in 2010. He is still great but idk. They'll still be a good team but with no defensive line and no secondary, they aren't a real contender right now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Yeah, it wasn't like his deal was ridiculous or anything. 14 per season was less than what I thought he'd get.
> 
> Browner, Revis, Wilfork, Vereen, Ayers, Castillas all gone
> 
> ...


The pats will be good enough to do what they did the last 10 years, win the 11-13 games, win the AFC east, win a couple of playoff games the lose when they face a real offense that shreds their defense because they can't cover anyone.

The pats are like the red sox, when it comes to keep a star player they don't want to pay fair market value.
They offer just a little under what it would take to sign them, then when they lose them claim, well we tried. A team like the pats shouldn't be losing a star player like Revis over like 4 million bucks.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> The pats will be good enough to do what they did the last 10 years, win the 11-13 games, win the AFC east, win a couple of playoff games the lose when they face a real offense that shreds their defense because they can't cover anyone.
> 
> The pats are like the red sox, when it comes to keep a star player they don't want to pay fair market value.
> They offer just a little under what it would take to sign them, then when they lose them claim, well we tried. A team like the pats shouldn't be losing a star player like Revis over like 4 million bucks.


It's hard to disagree with the formula since they've been so successful at what they do, but I don't think they've ever had a player on Revis' caliber on defense. Prime Ty Law is close. Prime Richard Seymour is close. But letting him walk just changed everything.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I might buy a membership again just so I can change my name.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The successful Patriots philosophy will blow up the day Brady and/or Belichick go out the door.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> The successful Patriots philosophy will blow up the day Brady and/or Belichick go out the door.


Perhaps. It's the cap era though. This is bar none the toughest era for a team at the top to stay at the top. When you look at all the great dynasties in NFL history, each is loaded with HoF'er. NE isn't. They have had a ton of great borderline HoF'ers but really only 2 locks. They pretty much on average lose a great player every offseason because of the cap. They will wait until the player gets older and then trade him for some picks. It always ends up hurting them but they move on without the player.

Milloy (released, cap was the biggest reason)
Law
Branch (traded before his contract was up)
Vinatieiri
Seymour
Welker
Talib
Mankins
Revis


There are more example, and lots of good players they lost. It's just crazy that they kept this run of success up when having to lose guys every year. Pittsburgh in the 70s, SF in the 80s never had to worry about this kind of thing.




NE are vulnerable now and the rest of the east has gotten stronger. I don't see a CB on the market that is gonna save the day, so I guess BB is gonna have to come up with something. Perhaps a trade for someone or up in the draft for Waynes or Darby.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Proud Chip Kelly Fan said:


> I might buy a membership again just so I can change my name.


But y m8


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fitzpatrick to the Jets is done. He'll be the starter assuming it's an open competition. 

Far from a top QB but certainly decent, which is an upgrade on anything we've had since Favre's shoulder got fucked up. Our offence might actually be watchable for a change. That beard too... 

Get a decent pass rusher in and I think we have a good looking team.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

@DarkStark

LC, O fuck U is out of here :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575668207987658752
Time to listen to a sweet tune :zayn3


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Maurice Jones-Drew
Patrick Willis
Jake Locker
Jason Worilds

and now Cortland Finnegan have all retired from the NFL. Also, apparently "Andre Johnson hits like a bush"


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eagles signed Ryan Mathews. Mathews is good, and he's an every down RB, but the guy is made of glass.

Florio is saying Jags are out on Murray. If we can believe Florio, that leaves the Raiders. I guess the Eagles still could sign De:mark, but then why the hell would they sign Mathews too? Both are every down RBs. Of course, Chip had an every down RB in Shady and he used Sproles a ton anyway.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Eagles signed Ryan Mathews. Mathews is good, and he's an every down RB, but the guy is made of glass.
> 
> Florio is saying Jags are out on Murray. If we can believe Florio, that leaves the Raiders. I guess the Eagles still could sign De:mark, but then why the hell would they sign Mathews too? Both are every down RBs. Of course, Chip had an every down RB in Shady and he used Sproles a ton anyway.


Yeah that confuses me too, but I like Mathews and Sproles giving teams fits on offense for us. If they were to get Murray, would their be any legit money left to sign a WR or a defensive player in the secondary. I would imagine the draft would be the spot to fill those up I guess. Well talks are hot with Murray, it's been a crazy offseason and it could get crazier by the end.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Look at Maclin's face half hearted hmm. Reid still having Philly Cheesesteaks UPS'd to him over in Kansas City it seems lol.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TomahawkJock said:


>


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks like Andre Johnson to the Colts is official.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Charles, Maclin, DAT.

DAT SPEED.

:banderas


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

Colts sighing Andre Johnson and Frank Gore now this is a team that is serious about winning a Super Bowl right now I love the move


Same goes for Seattle sighing Jimmy Graham


I have no idea what Philly is thinking though

Sam Bradford is a downgrade from Nick Foles and I have no idea why they gave Jeremy Macklin or Lesean McCoy away like that


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

It's cool though, guys, cause Chip said he already got offered a 1st round pick for Bradford this morning.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

And I thought the Bears last 2 off seasons were terrible...


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Balance of power in the AFC has shifted

I'd say NE was clearly the best team a week ago, but Revis, Wilfork, Browner, Vereen, Ayers all being let go brings them down.

I like what Indy has done. Wayne and Nicks were not big losses, although Wayne is a legend there. Andre and Gore still have something left in the tank. 

Denver will be good. Thomas wasn't a major loss.

Baltimore actually got a lot weaker and nobody is talking about it. Ngata, Mcphee, Smith, potentially Forsett. Lost their OC. 


The entire AFC East has improved. I don't know if any of the 3 teams are major contenders but to me Buffalo and NY are both a qb away from being able to beat anyone. That Jets defense is loaded.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I truly believe Chiefs leapfrog Denver this year. Lets also not forget that we have ELEVEN draft picks this year.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

What's the news on Dwayne Bowe and the Chiefs?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> What's the news on Dwayne Bowe and the Chiefs?


Nothing been announced yet. Wouldn't surprise me if Dorsey (Chiefs GM) wants to keep him around. He could be the complement to Maclin. He would have to take a massive paycut to stay. But, that paycut will probably still be worth more than he is on the open market.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

offseason saved

pats sign jabaal sheard


dafuq is a jabaal?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

There can be only one...

:cutler

Embrace the future.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

₵A$H®;46279482 said:


> I would even be ecstatic if we can reunite with Michael Johnson if the Bucs decide to get rid of him. He compliments our system well.


And it's happened.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575747622155251715

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575782860604358656
We're so close. It's right there. Come on. Don't screw this up :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Zayniac said:


> I don't understand the Bradford move unless Chip is trying to gain assets to move up for the Oregon QB.


I am past that already. It seems to me that Chip Kelly is doing exactly that. I just can't tell if him telling the world about what he was offered makes any sense, or if it was brilliant. If Sam Bradford still has that kind of attention then more power to Chip Kelly. Should there be a team willing to give up such a high pick for Kelly to pick up his franchise QB I believe it will happen. Kelly is wheeling and dealing. I don't truly like the Ryan Matthews move, and I think Kelly should have went right after Murray and not Ryan Matthews. However, if Kelly gets Marcus Mariota the NFC East will be his.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Kelly is trying to be too clever. They're really going to regret losing McCoy. I feel like the Colts and Eagles have both had overblown off seasons, due to media hype. The Colts "big" moves were adding a 31 year old RB via free agency (as if that ever works out), and the maybe something left in the tank Andre Johnson, though with his physical play and age he could break down as soon as next season. The Colts should be trying to make their offense younger, not older.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Godway said:


> Kelly is trying to be too clever. They're really going to regret losing McCoy. I feel like the Colts and Eagles have both had overblown off seasons, due to media hype. The Colts "big" moves were adding a 31 year old RB via free agency (as if that ever works out), and the maybe something left in the tank Andre Johnson, though with his physical play and age he could break down as soon as next season. The Colts should be trying to make their offense younger, not older.


They're in a 'win now' phase, which does not make sense to me based on the fact that they have their young offensive center pieces for the next 10 years. Not to mention, they really think Gore, Trent Cole and Kendall Langford will get them over the hump? It boggles my mind as a fan.

I don't see Gore doing diddly squat behind our unimproved, still garbage o-line. Think it's wasted money. And these signings won't prevent good playoff teams from running for 200 yards on us in the playoffs, again.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

You guys can fuck off with the Gore hate. ut


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> They're in a 'win now' phase, which does not make sense to me based on the fact that they have their young offensive center pieces for the next 10 years. Not to mention, they really think Gore, Trent Cole and Kendall Langford will get them over the hump? It boggles my mind as a fan.
> 
> I don't see Gore doing diddly squat behind our unimproved, still garbage o-line. Think it's wasted money. And these signings won't prevent good playoff teams from running for 200 yards on us in the playoffs, again.


I agree. The Colts stomped the fuck out of every bad defense they faced last year, inflating their stats and holding the ball all game, making their D look competent. But against the better QBs in the NFL, and against nearly all of the playoff teams they faced, they were CRUSHED. Not just beat, but annihilated. 

It wasn't because they lacked a 30+ year old RB and WR, because they already have that. And just added two more. It was because they don't have much in way of legit defensive talent. Adding an over the hill Trent Cole also doesn't help much. 

They don't want to become another version of Peyton's Colts, where they can blow out bad teams all year and get stomped out of the playoffs because they don't invest in defense.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Godway said:


> I agree. The Colts stomped the fuck out of every bad defense they faced last year, inflating their stats and holding the ball all game, making their D look competent. But against the better QBs in the NFL, and against nearly all of the playoff teams they faced, they were CRUSHED. Not just beat, but annihilated.
> 
> It wasn't because they lacked a 30+ year old RB and WR, because they already have that. And just added two more. It was because they don't have much in way of legit defensive talent. Adding an over the hill Trent Cole also doesn't help much.
> 
> They don't want to become another version of Peyton's Colts, where they can blow out bad teams all year and get stomped out of the playoffs because they don't invest in defense.


We got stomped by the bengals and the broncos in the playoffs? I must have missed that.

Our 30 year old running back was on his way to breaking a receiving record before he got injured and that's when our run game fell apart.

Wayne was hampered and injured most of the year, making him far less reliable than he had been in the past, you act like we're going to ask Andre to be our #2 target or something.

We don't have much in defensive talent? We have Mathis, Davis, Toler, Mathis, Jones, Walden, and Freeman. We do have talent on defense, we just don't have enough of it, which is why we offered Suh a 96 million dollar contract. There's not exactly much defensive talent to go for out there, I'm sure they want to improve the defense as well. 


And the current Colts are nothing like the old Colts and we weren't just beating out bad teams. The last 2 years we've shown that we can beat elite teams in the league, not every time, but we're certainly capable. :kobe


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

VANE said:


> We got stomped by the bengals and the broncos in the playoffs? I must have missed that.
> 
> Our 30 year old running back was on his way to breaking a receiving record before he got injured and that's when our run game fell apart.
> 
> ...


The Bengals were a "playoff team" not a playoff team. Andy Dalton in the playoffs? :lol And the Broncos were on fumes for a month, pretty much ever since Peyton showed signs of being hurt. They were going down regardless of who they played. Neither one of those wins is something to brag about for the Colts. The one talented and healthy team that they did play was the Pats....and that didn't go well. 

Your 30 year old RB was on his way to breaking records...halfway through the season. Then got hurt. Reggie Wayne was still solid at times...except he was hurt. Guess what the other 30 year old guys you picked up are going to do? They're going to get hurt. 

Colts defense has a long way to go. Their front seven scares no one. And I don't see at all how they've "proven they can beat the elite teams" by padding stats against bad ones. Look at Tom Brady's record vs. Andrew Luck. It's comical almost. Capable is a good way to describe the Colts. I just certainly don't buy the media hype of them being in the SB conversation every year, just because Andrew Luck is the new media darling.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

In the last 2 years we've beaten the Ravens, Packers, Seahawks, Niners(2 years ago when they were ELITE), and chiefs. we haven't exactly faced many more ELITE teams than that.

yes we've been horrible against the patriots, is that your only counter-argument?


and i was aware peyton wasn't at full health, but we still completely shut them down when it mattered, like we should have. they weren't the only team that had injuries in the playoffs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Colts will still be good and challenge for AFC crown.

I just don't get spending money on RB and WR when you need O line and interior D more.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

we have still have plenty of cap space, they might just not like anyone that's out there?


or they could be waiting for the draft. i'd love some new offensive linemen.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I agree we need to see the finished product before fully judging them. Let's see how the rest of FA and the draft goes.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

So Tebow and Vince Young are not ont on the NFL Veteran Combine list yet Michael Sam is.

:goodell


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Colts are pretty much a lock to be in the running for the next 10 years 

I liked the gore and Andre moves


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^we're also likely going to have to pay Luck about 25 million per year after his contract is done, something I'm sure they've kept in mind.


BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> So Tebow and Vince Young are not ont on the NFL Veteran Combine list yet Michael Sam is.
> 
> :goodell


why was tebow declined?



him and sam could have brought the house down.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Wonder if Luck will take them pay cuts like :brady5


I wish NE could trade division w Indy rat naow tho


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Just realized Philly will have the OU QB and RB (Bradford and Murray) from a few years ago. 

Nice fit there imo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

brady took cuts in his 30s, luck is 26. :drake1


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You ready to bow to Jay MrMr?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eagles are winning the Super Bowl. Them or Green Bay.

Guaranteed.


Speaking of OU...:lmao racist idiot fucking scumbags at that fraternity


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I won't allow either of those scum fanbases happiness.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

VANE said:


> brady took cuts in his 30s, luck is 26. :drake1


I was joking. plus his wife is loaded. luck gonna have to find a sugar mama imo


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Luck is so fuck ugly I don't think that's possible. He needs to be the earner.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

McQueen said:


> Luck is so fuck ugly I don't think that's possible. He needs to be the earner.


some chicks into the abe lincoln/caveman look


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Just realized Philly will have the OU QB and RB (Bradford and Murray) from a few years ago.
> 
> Nice fit there imo.


They were roommates apparently


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

TORREY SMITH :mark:

:side:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I hated playing the Ravens w Flacco and Smith. Guaranteed to draw a 50 yard DPI call


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

> Adam Schefter ‏
> DeMarco Murray would consider a final offer from Cowboys, per source, but he's going to Philadelphia with intention of signing with Eagles


He tweeted this 15 mins ago, I highly doubt the Cowboys will give a super big offer. They want him back at their price, and his price is a little higher than that, and the Eagles will pay it. This could be history after today if Murray signs with the Eagles!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Smith is Mike Wallace but physical and will actually go after the ball. Maybe he's the kind of WR who will actually get Kirk to throw downfield more often.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Jags released Red Bryant, wouldn't mind the Pats bringing him in as a Wilfork replacement if he leaves. Belichick has pursued him before


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

McQueen said:


> Luck is so fuck ugly I don't think that's possible. He needs to be the earner.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Depends on how much Murray signs for, but he could be a bargain. He is 27, but only really had two years as the feature back (and 2013 only saw a modest increase in his carries). For a 2-3 year deal with about 10-12 million guaranteed (that's just a guess by me), it could work out real well for the Eagles.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Well it's Judgement day for the Cowboys, by the end of today Murray is going to be either a Cowgirl or Eagle. I think we'll find out his decision by 4:30 or so.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Fairley visiting the Rams and MJ visiting the Vikings next. I have a 'feeling' in my stomach that we're not going to get either guy. So fitting... Still going to cross my fingers.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Schefter says Murray to the Eagles and Cowboys are already calling around other RBs. AD would make too much sense, right?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I want to see that ink on paper first, don't want to have that Gore situation where everyone thought it was a done deal, and he went to the Colts lol. So Murray, Mathews, Sproles best RB tandem in Football you gotta think right? Unless Chip has plans in trading away Sproles for a draft pick by the end?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Amendola restructured woot


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

HoHo Uchiha said:


> I want to see that ink on paper first, don't want to have that Gore situation where everyone thought it was a done deal, and he went to the Colts lol. So Murray, Mathews, Sproles best RB tandem in Football you gotta think right? Unless Chip has plans in trading away Sproles for a draft pick by the end?




Matthews may not be a part of the equation.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Mathews has agreed to a deal bu has NOT signed yet


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm starting to get out of my pissy mood over these signings and being my usual Kool-Aid drinking, optimistic self. The Frank Gore signing I was initially against basically because of 30+ year old running backs with that much wear generally being on a quick decline, plus the Colts offensive line being shambles in the run game.

But alas! Mewhort at guard is going to be a beast. Pending they stay relatively injury free (constant lineup changes last year...), they should play much better this season. 

As for our defensive line woes, I'm liking the Kendall Langford signing more and more. Still hoping that we can sign a beefy defensive tackle (Dan Williams would have been a nice signing) to plug in there with Langford and Art Jones. Don't know how many true nose tackles are left out there. Follow the over the hill trend and go after Wilfork? At least we won't be giving up 200 yards a game vs. the run this year... Maybe.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Murray an Iggle. 5 years 8.2 per year it looks like


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Ben Grubbs traded to Chiefs for 5th round pick.

O-LINE!! :mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

> Adam Schefter ‏
> DeMarco Murray's deal with Eagles is expected to be 5 years, $42 million, including $21 million guaranteed, per @mortreport and I.


21 million guaranteed is the deal on the table for Murray from The Birds I'll take it. If he does sign, please use him better dude had nearly 400 carries this season. Sproles/Mathews really could be huge assets in fantasy, for a scheme that Chip loves to throw multiple RBs and run the same plays with them.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Perfect Poster said:


> Depends on how much Murray signs for, but he could be a bargain. He is 27, but only really had two years as the feature back (and 2013 only saw a modest increase in his carries). For a 2-3 year deal with about 10-12 million guaranteed (that's just a guess by me), it could work out real well for the Eagles.


Okay the guaranteed money was a bit more than I anticipated but I guess it depends where the guaranteed money falls. If it's all within the first 2-3 years it's not a bad deal for the Eagles.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Forsett staying with the Ravens. Is he the first player to actually stay with their team this off-season?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

JM said:


> Forsett staying with the Ravens. Is he the first player to actually stay with their team this off-season?



How could you forget Brian Tyms re-signing with the Patriots? :kobe


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Notorious said:


> How could you forget Brian Tyms re-signing with the Patriots? :kobe
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Shame on me!

Ok, we got 2 then.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

JM said:


> Forsett staying with the Ravens. Is he the first player to actually stay with their team this off-season?


Blaine Gabbert and Mark Sanchez returned to the Niners and Eagles. How could you forget about the Gab Man? :side:


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

It's all about the money I guess


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This wasn't business. It was personal. 

I'm trying to remember a player this important to Dallas going to an NFC East rival. There was Deion, but he was near his end. Plus he retired after just one season (then lmao came back to play for Baltimore lolol). And that was business for sure because Danny Snyder gave him the money. Deion was the quintessential mercenary anyway. There was Chris Canty, but he wasn't anything special. Good player, but nothing great.

LOL @ Philly what scum. Yes, Ryan Mathews we will sign you. ACTUALLY NAH, lol jk we're not. No integrity at all.


Dallas do NOT sign Mathews or Bush. That will be worse than losing Murray. Spiller perhaps, but I'd gamble on getting one of the RB in the draft. Need defensive linemen too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jets reunite with Antonio Cromartie.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Browner to the Saints hmmm


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's too bad the Jets, Bills, and Dolphins don't have QBs. These would be some nice teams now.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MRMR you know double J is gonna pony up a draft pick for Peterson. It seems like destiny at this point.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

MrMister said:


> This wasn't business. It was personal.
> 
> I'm trying to remember a player this important to Dallas going to an NFC East rival. There was Deion, but he was near his end. Plus he retired after just one season (then lmao came back to play for Baltimore lolol). And that was business for sure because Danny Snyder gave him the money. Deion was the quintessential mercenary anyway. There was Chris Canty, but he wasn't anything special. Good player, but nothing great.
> 
> ...


So, the Eagles did to Mathews what Gore did to the Eagles.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> MRMR you know double J is gonna pony up a draft pick for Peterson. It seems like destiny at this point.


I don't want to overpay Peterson either. Need too much work on defense.

lol Jerreh probably will work hard to get Peterson though it's true.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.csnphilly.com/video_content_type/live-demarco-murray-arrives-philly

Brother Murray will look great in Midnight Green. The Eagles/Cowboys rivalry just got more interesting that's for damn sure.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TomahawkJock said:


> Ben Grubbs traded to Chiefs for 5th round pick.
> 
> O-LINE!! :mark:


2-time pro bowler as well. Anything is an upgrade on Mike McGlynn though :lol

This has been the best Chiefs off-season in recent memory and we still have the draft. :mark:

Sad to see Bowe go though. :mcgee1


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

MrMister said:


> It's too bad the Jets, Bills, and Dolphins don't have QBs. These would be some nice teams now.


Tannehill threw for 1000+ yards this season and is improving all we need is a wide receiving core. We have Landry,Wallace and Charles Clay(probably not because he'll probably sign with the Bills now)

Unless we trade Wallace...I hope not, now it's too late


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I'd like for Brady to get a new dump off back

Faulk 
Woodhead
Vereen


they all made life easier for :brady3


I have always liked Reggie Bush. He didn't live up to the hype but in NE behind Blount, being used as a dump off back that will get 10 rushes per game I'd be all for it


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

@brutus: Ok yeah, Tannehill can be an ok QB. Still needs a lot more improvement.











Wants Super Bowl...goes to Philly.

Murray knows what's up. Philly winning it all this season. Guaranteed. Them or GB imo.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Cromartie for 4 years at 8 million per


jesus, he is 31 next year


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He only has to cover 1/4 of the field with Revis at the other corner:side:


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

MrMister said:


> @brutus: Ok yeah, Tannehill can be an ok QB. Still needs a lot more improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well he wasn't winning one in Dallas, when was the last time you guys won more than one playoff game in a season? The 90's?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Thaddeus Lewis is a decent QB. I'm actually okay with him rejoining us.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

On paper, Jets have a top 3 defense imo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

etched Chaos said:


> Well he wasn't winning one in Dallas, when was the last time you guys won more than one playoff game in a season? The 90's?


I've never actually played for the Cowboys, but yes the Super Bowl drought in Dallas has been about 20 years. The one in Philly is since forever.

Forever > 20 years

But this year it ends...or begins?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Delighted with this off-season. Still the #6 pick to come too. It's sad because I actually think this team would have been perfect for Rex to contend. He never had a QB that wasn't bottom 5 in the league.

The contract for Cro is a bit longer than I'd have liked but not complaining. Love the guy and his skills compliment Revis perfectly. He'll get thrown at pretty often so I expect a lot of picks.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm happy to a degree but theirs so many questions for the team that if could go bad/great depending on the situation this upcoming season

-Is Sam Bradford healthy, and if he's healthy will he have success in Chip's offense?
-Maxwell got the big deal, will he be the piece to lead the defense in being a true threat in the NFC?
-Is Kiko going to work out for the Eagles, and be loved like McCoy was with the Birds?
-Offensive Line health and ability to protect Bradford?
-Demarco Murray, can he take his success with the Cowboys and be as good or even better with the Birds?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Murray is not one of the questions in Philly. He's a contstant.

Murray will be great in Philly as long as he's healthy. And this isn't me jinxing anything. He's one of the best RB in the league and Chip will get him plenty of space to work.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Well with signings in Free Agency, you never know^ If all goes well, we could be the team to beat in the NFC East, but the Cowboys still own that title after last season.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I like what Philly did aside from the Bradford deal tbh


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Don't really have a receiver though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Philly read me calling them scum so they decided to be the good guys and sign Mathews after all.

I'm really not seeing how Murray/Mathews/Sproles is better than McCoy/Sproles though.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Bah, knew the Jags wouldn't get Murray. Would've been cool, though.

Still happy with this off-season so far. 

To the draft!!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

im not seeing it either.


"lets get rid of lesean because he costs too much and sign 2 guys that cost more". :what? Unless they just went that hard for Murray to make the Cowboys weaker. 



Trent is GONE. :mark:


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

murray to the eagles damn


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Philly read me calling them scum so they decided to be the good guys and sign Mathews after all.
> 
> I'm really not seeing how Murray/Mathews/Sproles is better than McCoy/Sproles though.


I have some concerns about what's been done in the off season, but Mathews and especially Murray are arguably much better fits for the system. Both 1 cut downhill guys who very rarely come up with negative yards.

And not to try and throw dirt on shady because he's arguably the most talented RB in the league, but he was pretty average last year. You could argue it was the health of the o line that lead to him struggling and I'd mostly agree, but he still averaged 4.2 a carry last year while having the same amount of 20+ runs from the previous year. I'd have a hard time believing de:mark won't exceed that.


The moves on offense can definitely be questioned (I don't like or trust Bradford, and they're supposedly trying to trade Mathis), but we upgraded the D huge. We're a safety away from a complete revamp and upgrade in the secondary, and adding Kiko to Demeco and Kendricks should help a lot. Trading Shady helped a lot of that happen.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Brother Murray already fitting in with my Phila people how wonderful. Help take us to the promise land, and you'll be loved like the 08 Phillies forever.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Murray, Matthews Sproles, sounds like a winning fantasy team rotation, let alone a single team.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Its a fantasy nightmare. They are all going to be sharing carries.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

2 will be injured at any given time, so it's a pretty good set up actually


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Chip is on fire.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stax Classic said:


> 2 will be injured at any given time, so it's a pretty good set up actually


Here's the true advantage of having Murray and Mathews over just McCoy. Shady gets hurt, it's over. And they got a young cheap LB on top of it.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Carlos Hyde > All


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Here's the true advantage of having Murray and Mathews over just McCoy. Shady gets hurt, it's over. And they got a young cheap LB on top of it.


More than that, it wasn't just McCoy, because Alonso allows to to cut Demeco Ryan, and save even more.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

NFC eats next year 


Murray v Dallas
Jackson v Philly
RG3 v hospital

:mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

RUN DMC for 3 mil a year :sodone


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

If there was an all IR team he'd be on it

QB- Bradford
RB- Mcfaden
WR- Harvin
TE- Gronkowski

defense

Sanders
Sean Lee
Jerrod Mayo


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I hear Ridley might be going to the Cowboys too. Well on the bright side at least when he fumbles he won't be benched for 2 weeks

Also Kenny Stills has been traded to the Dolphins for Dannell Ellerbe and a 3rd round pick. From what I've read the Saints are trying to completely rehaul their roster and they put pretty much everyone on the trade block except for Drew Brees & Brandin Cooks


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Dolphins O starting to take shape with Stills and stealing Cameron


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Patriots signed Scoot Chandler. Good solid TE that ALWAYS killed us when he played for BUF


NOW WE JUST NEED POLLARD


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Notorious said:


> I hear Ridley might be going to the Cowboys too. Well on the bright side at least when he fumbles he won't be benched for 2 weeks
> 
> Also Kenny Stills has been traded to the Dolphins for Dannell Ellerbe and a 3rd round pick. From what I've read the Saints are trying to completely rehaul their roster and they put pretty much everyone on the trade block except for Drew Brees & Brandin Cooks


Ridley is an underrated back. His only issue is fumbles. He doesn't do it too often but when he does it's always the worst possible time.

I'm surprised they signed DMC over him. Ridley is like 4 years younger which is like 10 for RB's.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McFadden is a Razorback. That's why Jerreh signed him. Worst FA signing probably in the history of the Cowboys. What a total waste of money.


Miami traded for Stills and signed Cameron. I like this for them.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

lol no one at all wants to play in Cleveland.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok the DMC thing isn't that bad after the shock has worn off. Very little guaranteed money here.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> NFC eats next year
> 
> 
> Murray v Dallas
> ...





RG3 Vs. Hospital. :ti :ti :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Rams signing Fairley is :no: You're DL did not need that too, god damn STL


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks like Mike Wallace is gonna get the boot

Also CJ Spiller to the Saints


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Of course Fairley signs with the Rams.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Still waiting for someone in the media to declare the Eagles the dream team again lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

HighFiveGhost said:


> Still waiting for someone in the media to declare the Eagles the dream team again lol


Murray, Mathews & Sproles have apparently been given the nickname of "Legion of Zoom", if that's close enough.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Harvin to buffalo


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Bears should sign about 30 more defensive players.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Bush visiting NE today

Chandler and Bush would be good additions imo. Chandler has killed NE for years. He is a poverty version of Gronk but a much improved 2nd TE. I feel like he could get us 500-600 yards and is a decent enough goal line threat.

Bush despite what ppl wanna say is a good football player. Dump off rb's are something a lot of teams don't consider, but NE has always had one. Faulk-Woodhead-Vereen. Idk enough about White to determine if he can be the net guy. Bush isn't the route runner that Vereen was but after the catch is much more explosive. 


NE from now until the draft really needs to bolster the CB, DT positions. I like a few corners in the draft but sadly you can't expect them to be great early on. Gotta live with the growing pains.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

Carolina needs to make a move if they are serious about winning


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stax what are your thoughts on the Vikes acquiring Mike Wallace for a 5th rounder?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao at The Raiders picking up Ponder. They really do want to be the worst.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

McQueen said:


> :lmao at The Raiders picking up Ponder. They really do want to be the worst.


And now Minnesota has Mike Wallace.










Although Ponder will just be Raiders' backup. Not like he's gonna play over Carr.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Wallace was a cancer. JMO.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think Wallace is a solid pick up for Minnesota.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Wallace was a cancer. JMO.


Maybe, but Minnesota has a good way of dealing with those types of players. We can also cut after 2015 with no dead money. Worst case scenario, he's a one year deal with a free pick.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Wallace was a cancer. JMO.


Nothing wrong with Wallace. Tannehill can't throw a deep ball.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

SkolVikings94 said:


> Maybe, but Minnesota has a good way of dealing with those types of players. We can also cut after 2015 with no dead money. Worst case scenario, he's a one year deal with a free pick.


Hopefully I like the Vikes. Bridgewater looks to be the real deal.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Hopefully I like the Vikes. Bridgewater looks to be the real deal.


If AD goes to Dallas I'll pull a Vince Limo Explosion.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think in the long run Bridgewater will be good, but I laughed at the two-faced fans here riding his dick after his debut game and then calling him more shit a few weeks later when his 2nd and 3rd start weren't stellar outings.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

SkolVikings94 said:


> If AD goes to Dallas I'll pull a Vince Limo Explosion.


They got RUN DMC and 2 decent backups. 

I doubt they get him at this point


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

McQueen said:


> I think in the long run Bridgewater will be good, but I laughed at the two-faced fans here riding his dick after his debut game and then calling him more shit a few weeks later when his 2nd and 3rd start weren't stellar outings.


My buddy that is a Vikes fan doesn't like him. He hasn't watched as much since the 2010 debacle though.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> They got RUN DMC and 2 decent backups.
> 
> I doubt they get him at this point


Ahh not sure how I missed that signing. Doesnt look like he's gonna go to Dallas then, thank fuck.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Hades1313 said:


> Nothing wrong with Wallace. Tannehill can't throw a deep ball.


Truth. Wallace is a whiner, and he's basically a one trick pony as a player, but he is excellent at that one trick. He can burn any CB in the league, he just needs a QB that can really throw downfield. That ain't Tannehill. He was a bad fit in Miami. 

I still think he would have made the most sense in Carolina, and I'm surprised they didn't make a play for him given how badly they need another weapon across from Benjamin.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Godway said:


> Truth. Wallace is a whiner, and he's basically a one trick pony as a player, but he is excellent at that one trick. He can burn any CB in the league, he just needs a QB that can really throw downfield. That ain't Tannehill. He was a bad fit in Miami.
> 
> I still think he would have made the most sense in Carolina, and I'm surprised they didn't make a play for him given how badly they need another weapon across from Benjamin.


I disagree with him being a whiner. He talks a lot less than most other big name WRs. I think the Vikings are a decent fit. Bridgewater can lob a ball like a champ, but he doesn't have the strongest arm in the world. Carolina would have been a great fit. Raiders too. 

But I will say, it's gonna be very hard for teams to double cover Wallace AND stack the box against AP


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

A guy at work told me my man, Mathews, went to Philly. I died a thousand deaths. I didn't give a shit about the Chargers, I have one favorite team, DALLAS, but, I have two Mathews jerseys. I already don't like buying jerseys of teams that aren't my team, however, he's so fine that I made an exception.

I refuse to purchase an Eagles Mathews jersey. When you're a Cowboy, Philly's the enemy. 


FUCK


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Catalanotto said:


> A guy at work told me my man, Mathews, went to Philly. I died a thousand deaths. I didn't give a shit about the Chargers, I have one favorite team, DALLAS, but, I have two Mathews jerseys. I already don't like buying jerseys of teams that aren't my team, however, he's so fine that I made an exception.
> 
> I refuse to purchase an Eagles Mathews jersey. When you're a Cowboy, Philly's the enemy.
> 
> ...


I guess you also know Demarco went to Philly too. Rage with me.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Yep.

I hope we win this coming season so he can cry in Philly, fucking clown.

I would also like to dislike every post with that ****** BRADY in it. We need a dislike button.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> Yep.
> 
> I hope we win this coming season so he can cry in Philly, fucking clown.
> 
> I would also like to dislike every post with that ****** BRADY in it. We need a dislike button.















I think Murray will be alright this year tho. Philly's line isn't as good as Dallas' but still good. He has Mathews and Sproles as support also.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Panthers GM said they moved up from the Dollar Store but I think they actually moved down.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Zayniac said:


> The Panthers GM said they moved up from the Dollar Store but I think they actually moved down.


It's cliche but sometimes doing next to nothing is the best move you can make in FA. Everyone overpays this time of the year. Right now there are a lot of guys on the market still. I could see Carolina picking up a WR.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lol @ cowboy fans. you srsly going to hate on a guy for taking 8.2 million per year over the 4 million per year that dallas was offering?


no one should be allowed to be this dumb. that's double of what dallas was offering, i know he went to a rival but there's no reason to hate him for it and i think this one of the few times you can look the other way because it's literally DOUBLE. come on(again, this is more at the fans at other places than the ones on this site, cowboy fans on other sites are so much more annoying).

also he's injury prone and you guys should be fine with that line anyways, what you should be mad about is getting mcfadden over someone like mathews or spiller or like anyone else(unless they plan to draft a RB). :draper2


will lel if they sign TRENT. he might be able to average 3.5 yards with that line in front of him...maybe.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The rage isn't there because he chased the money. He went to the Eagles. He could've gotten paid by Jax or Oak. He chose Philly to spite Dallas. He's the enemy now. THE ENEMY


I said earlier that the DMC signing was one of the worst in Cowboys history. Then I saw what he's getting paid. It's still bad because he's a waste of a roster spot, but there is little risk here. I'm assuming Dallas drafts a RB for sure.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

to add onto that, he played for you guys for dirt cheap for the last few years, he deserved to get money after the year he just had and dallas didn't have the cap to offer it to him.

i don't think he went to philly just to spite dallas, maybe he did, but again i think it comes down to that ridiculous offer they gave to him.


edit: i made this post before seeing mrmr's. i don't know what other teams were offering, so can't really comment on that, but even you know that playing for a good coach/team is better than going to a place like jax or oakland to get paid. that's where you go if you want your career to die.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Murray did what was best for him. I don't think Boys fans are mad at him besides a few idiots. I mean 21m guaranteed vs 12

He felt under appreciated and he reached out personally to Philly because he wanted to play Dallas 2x a year.


Should be a fun 2015 season, no?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i'm still sad about colts losing garcon. we should have just paid him. i wanted to keep garcon so badly. why garcon why? :mj2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Going to Philly is where your soul dies though. It's much much worse.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

WIGGINS said:


> i'm still sad about colts losing garcon. we should have just paid him. i wanted to keep garcon so badly. why garcon why? :mj2


TBH at the time I thought he was a product of Manning. Didn't envision him doing as well elsewhere.


As a Pats fan there are some guys I wish we had kept- Samuel, Seymour, Revis :fuck


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

he was a speedy guy that run decent routes. he had pretty bad hands, but they've gotten a bit better since then.

neither collie or garcon were products of him, you can kind of tell which players and which aren't imo. i really feel bad for collie since i think he was the better of the two, but concussions ruined his career. :mj2

peyton even blamed himself for one of them and was devastated after he got nailed after making a grab in the middle of the field.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Stax what are your thoughts on the Vikes acquiring Mike Wallace for a 5th rounder?


It's a one year trial with 0 risk after that. His guaranteed money cap hit is over after this season. Restructure him if he does well, I like Wallace, Jennings, Johnson, and Rudolph starting line up.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Collie was a shame. Pats picked him up last year and he made a few big 4th down conversions but he wasn't the same guy

Welker got fucked up playing w Manning. Idk it's just how it goes sometimes I guess.

Garcon I remember having a huge drop in the SB. I too thought Collie was better.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Lots of guys with something to prove in Minny

Patterson- Prove he is worth the 1st round pick, that Minny traded NE to get. He was supposed to breakout in a big way but didn't. Now reports are Minny is seeing what other teams would offer for him

Jennings- Prove he wasn't a product of Favre/Rodgers. He hasn't been half the player he was in GB

Wallace- Prove he is worth the contract he got

Rudolph- Prove he is worth the high pick. He was tauted as the next great TE by a ton of experts. 



Everyone in the NFL has something to prove I suppose but all 4 of Minny's receivers do especially.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Hades1313 said:


> I disagree with him being a whiner. He talks a lot less than most other big name WRs. I think the Vikings are a decent fit. Bridgewater can lob a ball like a champ, but he doesn't have the strongest arm in the world. Carolina would have been a great fit. Raiders too.
> 
> But I will say, it's gonna be very hard for teams to double cover Wallace AND stack the box against AP


He whined a lot in Pittsburgh, well more so than most Pittsburgh WR's anyways, and he was whining in Miami right after he got there, and whined all year last year. I definitely think Miami dumping him has a lot more to do with his attitude than the fact that his skillset was a bad fit for their QB, since they got rid of him for next to nothing. But hey, Wallace knows what he's good at and he knows that Tannehill wasn't going to get him the ball downfield, so maybe it was justified.

And it was similar in Pittsburgh. While he's a bad fit for Haley's offense, he was the ideal WR for Ben Roethlisberger. But they still gave his money to Antonio Brown, and let him walk. Brown quietly became a superstar and Wallace is being traded for depth picks. Steelers won that one.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

https://twitter.com/VikingsPR/status/576805963971313665



he had a broken leg doe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reggie Bush signed with The Niners. Be still my heart.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Chiefs re-signed Ron Parker. Keeping the defense intact. I like it.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I'll still keep my Wallace jersey


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> It's cliche but sometimes doing next to nothing is the best move you can make in FA. Everyone overpays this time of the year. Right now there are a lot of guys on the market still. I could see Carolina picking up a WR.


I hope you are right. Greg Jennings is available. He isn't what he once was but he would be a better #2 than what we have.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Zayniac said:


> I hope you are right. Greg Jennings is available. He isn't what he once was but he would be a better #2 than what we have.


Tbh his problem was going from Rodgers to Ponder-Cassell imo

He would be a good fit. Wouldn't mind him in NE


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

:bigben

The face of loyalty in sports :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

MJ is back home :mark:
At least we got 1 out of the 2 bama4


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/577125477812297728
Still disappointed we didn't put the nail in the coffin on Fairley, but I'm still holding out hope to get Hardy. We're a place for second chances afterall.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Prediction:

Chip trades Bradford, Murray, stuff, and picks to move to the top of the draft to get Mariota.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Trades them all to the Jets :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

J-E-T-S


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Jets fans being hyped after an off season? Always ends well.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Yall can HAVE MJ, man! He didn't do anything for us.

I mean, neither did many other guys on the team...

BUT *HE* SURE AS HELL DIDN'T, DAMN IT! :vince3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Prediction:
> 
> Chip trades Bradford, Murray, stuff, and picks to move to the top of the draft to get Mariota.


Chip almost seems crazy enough to put all his chips on the table like that. Almost.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I just saw some crazy stat on Facebook that out of the entire active Packers roster Julius Peppers has been the only one to play a game for another team.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Eagles are working out Tim Tebow today.

:maury


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Wilfork to Texans


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This Texans defense is becoming every defensive coordinator's wet dream.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> This Dolphins defense is becoming every defensive coordinator's wet dream.



Fixed.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Vince isn't what he was. When he went down last year and missed the whole season he wasn't the same when he got back.

Prob one of my 2-3 fav Patriots of all time.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Chris Borland is retiring over concerns about his future health. Doesn't want to have injuries to his brain and head. 

Seems like a smart decision but damn, he was a rising star. This has been a terrible offseason for the Niners.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

worst offseason ive ever seen

borland was a stud and the reason why willis retiring wasn't that big of a deal


harbaugh
willis
crabtree
iuputi
gore
justin smith
now borland


holy fuck


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

How many people have retired already?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

This isn't good for the NFL. At the same time, it may be nothing in the end. There is no shortage of guys who will play football for that kind of money/fame knowing the risks involved.

It's one thing for someone who made their money to get out while the getting is good like Willis, but Borland didn't even get to make that sweet NFL money.

Bold move to take a stand and walk away like that.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Niners gonna be trash next season, even worse than last year.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:fuckthis fuck it all.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

49ers are having a historically bad offseason.

Just putrid.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm upset TKOK is upset.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So Tim Tebow had a workout with the Eagles today

http://espn.go.com/blog/philadelphi...-kellys-latest-surprise?ex_cid=sportscenterTW


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Absolute said:


> This Texans defense is becoming every defensive coordinator's wet dream.


But still no QB. :mj2

Hopefully Mallet is the one to get the starting job. We never really saw what he was fully capable of since he only played 2 games, and played through an injury in the last game he played in. As for receivers, the pickup of Cecil Shorts was a decent one, and hopefully the Texans can get a good receiver in the draft.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So guess who the newest Oakland Raider is.

That's right, Trent Richardson. Note to the Raiders, the thing where you sign old or bad players and turn them into a cohesive force of outlaws and renegades? This hasn't worked for you since like 1987. If you want to count the early 00s ok fine (you were totally screwed over in New England I agree, that one has to be hard to get over). It's now been over a decade. Get a new formula, the NFL is better when you're a good team.

This actually isn't a terrible signing since I assume they're giving him around league minimum. He's still really young and could perhaps maybe not be a total liability. It's doubtful though. I really have no idea what happened to this guy's quickness. It's like he's in slow motion.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

3YPC is taking his talents to Oakland.

What a joke of a franchise.

:ha


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Stad said:


> 3YPC is taking his talents to Oakland.
> 
> What a joke of a franchise.
> 
> :ha




He's going to be the backup anyways. Oakland has that dude that went off that one game with like 4 carries and 120 yards...then got injured. :ti


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

McQueen said:


> I just saw some crazy stat on Facebook that out of the entire active Packers roster Julius Peppers has been the only one to play a game for another team.





This can't be true.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

L Murray is pretty good


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> L Murray is pretty good


I'll believe that when he has more than 1 great game.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Stad said:


> I'll believe that when he has more than 1 great game.


fair enough


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

MrMister said:


> So guess who the newest Oakland Raider is.
> 
> That's right, Trent Richardson. Note to the Raiders, the thing where you sign old or bad players and turn them into a cohesive force of outlaws and renegades? This hasn't worked for you since like 1987. If you want to count the early 00s ok fine (you were totally screwed over in New England I agree, that one has to be hard to get over). It's now been over a decade. Get a new formula, the NFL is better when you're a good team.
> 
> This actually isn't a terrible signing since I assume they're giving him around league minimum. He's still really young and could perhaps maybe not be a total liability. It's doubtful though. I really have no idea what happened to this guy's quickness. It's like he's in slow motion.


He's not a total liability for them, so I guess it's not a bad signing since they're not going to pay him anything. But it's still not anything that helps them. T-Rich is a bust, he's still young, yeah, but he's not getting any faster and he's not improving the fact that he has maybe the worst vision in the entire NFL. That's why he's been a failure, he can't find the right lane to run. It's almost at a comical level watching him run right into defenders when there's open holes that he's not seeing. Richardson would have been a bust if he was selected in the third round, let alone a top 10 pick. He's just not a good player in any way.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Ya Godway summed it up, he has no burst of the line and looks for holes that aren't there and then gets hit way too early. He always hesitates right after getting the ball and what holes were open when he got the ball are now gone as he doesn't get to them quick enough or looks for other openings, again that aren't there. 

He's a decent receiver out of the backfield, his hands aren't good at all though, so he has that I guess. If he wanted to revive his career he should have begged the cowboys to sign him.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Trent Richardson? Good luck with that, Oakland.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

MrMister said:


> So guess who the newest Oakland Raider is.
> 
> That's right, Trent Richardson. Note to the Raiders, the thing where you sign old or bad players and turn them into a cohesive force of outlaws and renegades? This hasn't worked for you since like 1987. If you want to count the early 00s ok fine (you were totally screwed over in New England I agree, that one has to be hard to get over). It's now been over a decade. Get a new formula, the NFL is better when you're a good team.
> 
> This actually isn't a terrible signing since I assume they're giving him around league minimum. He's still really young and could perhaps maybe not be a total liability. It's doubtful though. I really have no idea what happened to this guy's quickness. It's like he's in slow motion.



Just for the lulz, on my friends FB last week when they cut him, this was put, by me, a 27+ year Raiders fan:


*March 12 at 10:04pm ·

so richardson waived by the colts.........cuz you know, Frank Gore. Demarco signed with Philly, all top RBs are off the market now. But Trent Richardson ran for 900 yards 3 years ago. Dollars to donuts say the Raiders get him....*




Stad said:


> 3YPC is taking his talents to Oakland.
> 
> What a joke of a franchise.
> 
> :ha


Suck one


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

CJ2K or T-Rich?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope Christian Ponder embraces the Oakland Raiders Thug Life.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

I've been "wowed" at this Free Agency. Need a receiver for Carr, because god knows he had so many dropped balls last year it wasnt funny. Need a good running game to take the pressure off of him, could use some good interior linemen to help Mack and the fucking ageless Woodson, have liek the 2nd or 3rd most money to spend, aaaaaaaaaaaaand:

-get a center
-get a bunch of fucking plug players on defense
-miss out on Suh, who was clearly only in it for the money
-miss out on Julius
-Miss out on Cobb
-miss out on Demarco(that one hurt)
-currently missing out on Greg Hardy........
-sign Richardson........
-sign Christian fucking Ponder. Hell cut Shaub and just let McGroin be backup, it isnt like Carr is losing the job


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

That Packers stat is true. The only other ones besides Peppers would've been Letroy Guion and Matt Flynn who haven't been resigned.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Come at me haters, come at me horrible offseason from hell.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks like Hardy won't be coming here :lol

Turns attention to Osi Umenyiora or B.J. Raji :side:


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

ESPN Radio Dallas, Hardy officially a Cowboy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm mixed on Hardy. On the one hand, we get a guy that kills QBs. On the other hand, how many games will he be suspended?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Its a sad day for victims of abuse everywhere

R.I.P decency and respect for women's rights


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dallas trading for Peterson next and then signing Robert Durst as a consultant.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Stone Cold Steve Austin and Ralph Kramden to do the play by play


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Dallas trading for Peterson next and then signing Robert Durst as a consultant.


:lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So Dallas signs him to a one year deal when he'll likely still miss games. Okay then.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Looks like Wes Welker might end up in Green Bay


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

With WAYNE AND Crabtree getting little love hopefully one of them falls into the Panthers price range.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Damn it, now what do the Bucs do at DE?!!

FUCK!


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Who is going to sign Ray Rice? The guy still has gas left in the tank and I think there is one team in particular that I think he could work well with and that is the Detroit Lions. They could use a ground game and Ray Rice would be ideal in their potent passing offense. Caldwell is familiar with Ray Rice as well.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't think there's any reason to believe Ray Rice has anything left in the tank, having said that, he could probably start for any of Dallas, NE, Indy, or Carolina right now because they're all that terrible at RB.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

No thank you to Rice. Not only because of the 'he hit his wife thing' but he sucked his last year he played. His YPC has declined each of the past 2 years and I'd be happier with them going one UFA or late in the draft.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Chip Kelly said:


> I don't think there's any reason to believe Ray Rice has anything left in the tank, having said that, he could probably start for any of Dallas, NE, Indy, or Carolina right now because they're all that terrible at RB.


gore isnt a bad running back. :bosh


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Coriolanus said:


> So Dallas signs him to a one year deal when he'll likely still miss games. Okay then.


The deal is quite Cowboys friendly. He makes league minimum. He gets a game day roster bonus, ie he's only paid this if he plays. He gets more bonuses from showing up in the offseason and more bonuses based on how many sacks he gets. He apparently only counts 2.6 mil on this year's cap. Anything he makes over that goes to next season. So they might have dead money for him next year if he's not re-signed. That's the only downside. But it's ok really because that means he gave Dallas value.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Zombo said:


> gore isnt a bad running back. :bosh


Gore is super old, he's OK still but definitely more of a cog in a rotation than a main guy. 

I also said those particular teams to try and bother certain posters because I'm a stupid handsome jerk who projects his own issues outward.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

NFL is lifting the blackouts on home games for 2015. This is about 20 years late. Maybe 30. Congrats on realizing that TV drives this game.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/writer...oser-but-dont-rule-out-haslam-swapping-browns

Get this rat bastard Haslam out of our city. Now.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

That seems like the most Cleveland Browns thing ever LMFAO


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

el dandy said:


> That seems like the most Cleveland Browns thing ever LMFAO


True. But given all the horseshit we've dealt with this off-season (so far), hearing this news is a pleasant surprise.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Greg Jennins visited Carolina. Lock him up.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Do we have any Houstoun Texans fans here? One of your star players is a fan of my football team 

http://sport.stv.tv/world-sport/314...s-hibernian-as-his-team-on-visit-to-scotland/


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Panthers GM wouldn't even comment on the Hardy situation today.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

lmao @ the jest


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Browns fans....as a bucs fan, i know what it is to suck.......but not like you (respectfully said, mind you),,,,what must it be like? Do you guys just grow numb to it?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Carolina still has eyes on Greg Jennings but I bet he takes more money somewhere else.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Any smart team would pay Greg Jennings to go home.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/the-t...ets-jacksonville-skyline-wrong-142654374.html



:ti


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Godway said:


> Any smart team would pay Greg Jennings to go home.


Our WR situation is that bad.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

http://www.footballperspective.com/quarterback-records-when-their-team-allows-21-points/

cool stat


----------



## Incognito22 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hail to the Champions!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol Peyton had some fucking awful defenses. He's 2nd to Favre in games.

It'd be interesting to find the frequency of teams scoring 21+ points for each era. I disagree with the guy that made this. I think era matters. It's probably a lot of work finding out so it's ok he didn't do it.

What we find out...

Brady
Lamonica
Graham
Montana 

are bosses. Wait we already knew that.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

It's because Irsay doesn't understand how to build a football team. He thinks "POINTS = SUPER BOWL". Meanwhile, you had one of the best QBs in history for two decades and you have one SB because your defense overachieved during that post season. And then a bunch of playoff disasters. And now they're doing it all over again with Luck.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.nfl.com/photoessays/0ap3000000481937/wwe-and-the-nfl?module=HP11_photo_gallery

Fucking Adam Rank man. This guy just reminds me of the guy that was the younger brother of a 'good' player on the team, yet he wasnt ever any good at it himself, so he takes the chance to talk bullshit that only he approves of. What kills me, is when i was a kid, guys on ESPN had to be unbiased. Christ Mortensen was obviously a Cowboys dickrider, and he tried to maintain as best he could. But goddamn, now these guys have no idea what impartial means. Between Rank, and that shitstick Dave Dameshek and his fucking Steelers, its like the goddamn losers in class got jobs talking about football


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ball left our GM holding the bag.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Godway said:


> It's because Irsay doesn't understand how to build a football team. He thinks "POINTS = SUPER BOWL". Meanwhile, you had one of the best QBs in history for two decades and you have one SB because your defense overachieved during that post season. And then a bunch of playoff disasters. And now they're doing it all over again with Luck.



Indy's defense under Peyton played well in the playoffs tbh

Let's look at their losses

1999- lost 19-16
2000- lost 23-17
2002- lost 41-0 (horrible but the offense sucked too)
2003- lost 24-14 (peyton had 4 interception)
2004- lost 20-3 (peyton broke marino's td record, put up 3 points)
2005- lost 21-18 (not bad, the defense gave them a chance)
2006- Colts won SB despite Peyton throwing 3 td's 7 int's
2007- lost 28-24 (not a good game for the defense)
2008- lost 23-17 (meh)
2009- lost 31-17 (really only 24, 7 of those were from a pick 6)
2010- lost 17-16 (defense played great until the final drive)


Indy was built around Peyton. They gave him the best supporting cast you could ask for on offense. Edgerrin James was a top 2-3 RB for almost a decade. Marvin Harrison and Reggie Wayne are HoF'ers. Dallas Clark, Pierre Garcon, Austin Collie, and some others are good 3rd and 4th options too.


Peyton didn't have great defenses like Brady had though. Brady had shit around him on offense from 2001-2006 but those NE defenses were at the top. Defense wins titles. NE couldn't win when the defense got old and turned to shit from 2009-2013. They finally won in 2014 when they got a very solid defense. You need balance to win. 


Indy's lone SB came when the defense played great and the offense did enough.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Indy's defense under Peyton played well in the playoffs tbh
> 
> Let's look at their losses
> 
> ...


This is precisely the problem, though. The best-case scenario for those Indy defenses was "they held their own, they didn't lose the game" etc etc. They never WIN the game. They never TAKE OVER the game. Like true SB teams do. The one year they did, and overachieved, they won the SB, Peyton's one career ring. 

It's just a matter of them thinking they can win in the playoffs with mediocrity on defense, and doing it for over a decade. The results speak for themselves. If you're going to rely on the offense scoring 40 points a game in the playoffs, you're going to lose 10/10 times. The playoffs is all about defense vs. defense. 

I didn't say anything about Brady. Brady has 4 rings because NE builds teams. When they tried going the Peyton route and building high powered offenses, they did nothing but lose in the post season. This year's NE team was the first one in a long time that put out a dominant defense, and look what happened, another ring for Brady and Belichick.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

There were more fireworks at Wrestlemania than the 49ers will have all season.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

JM are you a fellow Cutlerite?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

McQueen said:


> JM are you a fellow Cutlerite?




He aight'.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Panthers signed some RB that used to play for the Jaguars.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Anyone notice how Roy Helu looks like a fat Rock.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Colts signing every former ACC basketball player they can.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

New Browns uniforms.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This is the first off-season adjustment we've made that I can live with.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I like those Browns uniforms.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Never wear the orange ones. It looks red to me.

The white and brown uniforms would probably look great. Not crazy about the shoulder stripes.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Knocks said:


> New Browns uniforms.




They have the, we're trying to be serious but we know the team sucks look. :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

They look atrocious

No offence to Browns fans

Not something an NFL would wear. I mean did you guys see 'Browns' down there pant legs? :ti

Orange/Red Jersey too :ti


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Indy's defense under Peyton played well in the playoffs tbh
> 
> Let's look at their losses
> 
> ...


I agree with most of your comment. Unreliable defenses and definitely coaching was a major problem here during the Manning years. I always wished we had a head coach with half the intelligence in game planning as Belichick. But what can you do?

Also, as great as Marvin was, he was an absolute nobody in the playoffs. Never stepped up, aside from one of the Denver blowouts where he scored the only 2 postseason Touchdowns of his career (1 of those being when a defender never touched him). Always wondered what if in those early playoff games if he had stepped up and the offense could've scored 24+ points.

Irsay also let great linebackers go opposed to paying them. Just silly. Drafted Mike Peterson and Marcus Washington, only to let them walk when they were really molding into outstanding players. Yet gave a big deal to Gary Brackett... 

Shame that the 2005 team couldn't win it. Was the best Colts D (opinion) that I've had the pleasure of seeing (Corey Simon was a solid trade, since the Tampa 2 needs a real DT). Came out vs. Pittsburgh expecting the run, and Roethlisberger ate them up in the first half. Offense couldn't muster much until too late. Bummer.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> I agree with most of your comment. Unreliable defenses and definitely coaching was a major problem here during the Manning years. I always wished we had a head coach with half the intelligence in game planning as Belichick. But what can you do?
> 
> Also, as great as Marvin was, he was an absolute nobody in the playoffs. Never stepped up, aside from one of the Denver blowouts where he scored the only 2 postseason Touchdowns of his career (1 of those being when a defender never touched him). Always wondered what if in those early playoff games if he had stepped up and the offense could've scored 24+ points.
> 
> ...



2005 was Indy's year. The AFC was pretty meh that year. NE was getting older and had shit on offense. Steelers were good but besides that there wasn't much. Indy played horrible against Pittsburgh though. Game would have been much more lopsided had the Polamalu pick been called correctly and had Bettis not fumbled when running out the clock. I still can't believe they overturned Troy's INT.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> 2005 was Indy's year. The AFC was pretty meh that year. NE was getting older and had shit on offense. Steelers were good but besides that there wasn't much. Indy played horrible against Pittsburgh though. Game would have been much more lopsided had the Polamalu pick been called correctly and had Bettis not fumbled when running out the clock. I still can't believe they overturned Troy's INT.


Oh, for sure. Hell of a play by Troy. I just now brought myself to watch the game for the first time since it happened. Awful oline adjustments / outstanding Dick LeBeau gameplan. After the Bettis fumble, Reggie got a TD in the back of the endzone barely knocked out. Damn near held on to it. Really hurt. Never imagined that fuckhead Vanderjagt to shank so badly.

And to think, we would have had Denver for the 3rd straight year in the AFC Title game... Sigh. I almost brought up Super Bowl 44 too, but I had to vomit first.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Oh, for sure. Hell of a play by Troy. I just now brought myself to watch the game for the first time since it happened. Awful oline adjustments / outstanding Dick LeBeau gameplan. After the Bettis fumble, Reggie got a TD in the back of the endzone barely knocked out. Damn near held on to it. Really hurt. Never imagined that fuckhead Vanderjagt to shank so badly.
> 
> And to think, we would have had Denver for the 3rd straight year in the AFC Title game... Sigh. I almost brought up Super Bowl 44 too, but I had to vomit first.


Yeah I got NFL Network plus and watched that game a few times since I got it (condensed version).

Also watched the 2006 AFC CG which hurts. NE had that game but blew it :fuck

At least Indy got a ring out of it all w Peyton. I mean I thought in the mid 00s they'd win 2 or 3 but it could be a lot worse than 1 ring, 2 conf titles and some great moments. 

Now you got Luck too.


Super Bowl 44 was a great SB. The difference was that NO after the first half went for it and made some big risks but converted. Garcon drop was a killer for Indy, then the pick 6 to seal the game.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> Jay Glazer @JayGlazer 33m 33 minutes ago
> Scoopage: The Eagles are plannng to bring in Tim Tebow and sign him tomorrow as they begin their offseason program FOX SPORTS has learned












Should provide a few headlines before the draft takes over


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

IT'S TEBOW TIME BABY.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao

:skip


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Time for the Eagles to WIN again:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Yeah I got NFL Network plus and watched that game a few times since I got it (condensed version).
> 
> Also watched the 2006 AFC CG which hurts. NE had that game but blew it :fuck
> 
> ...


Gah, that Garcon drop... Gross. The Colts' D in the second half was just sickening. The soft Tampa 2 got absolutely shredded by Brees. Like they made absolutely 0 adjustments the entire half. Just an 'oh well.' But you're right, 1 is better than none. Even if that 1 should be 3.

Now Andrew Luck is doomed to the same fate. Pull out miracle comebacks and carry the team to make up for the lack of a competent defense. Poor guy. 

Enjoy your brilliant coach and multiple rings, jerk.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Gah, that Garcon drop... Gross. The Colts' D in the second half was just sickening. The soft Tampa 2 got absolutely shredded by Brees. Like they made absolutely 0 adjustments the entire half. Just an 'oh well.' But you're right, 1 is better than none. Even if that 1 should be 3.
> 
> Now Andrew Luck is doomed to the same fate. Pull out miracle comebacks and carry the team to make up for the lack of a competent defense. Poor guy.
> 
> Enjoy your brilliant coach and multiple rings, jerk.


Honestly, Luck has had to do much more than Manning so far. Manning had a top tier rb to go along with all pro WR's and a great TE. Manning didn't have a terrible defense either.

Luck is gonna need some help ASAP.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Absolutely. The offensive core is nearly set (if all players can be retained). But gosh, Trent Cole, Nate Irving and Dwight Lowery aren't going to keep teams from rushing for 200 yards in the playoffs. I think a Nose Tackle is a must in the draft, but so is safety, linebacker and cornerback. It's frustrating.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Absolutely. The offensive core is nearly set (if all players can be retained). But gosh, Trent Cole, Nate Irving and Dwight Lowery aren't going to keep teams from rushing for 200 yards in the playoffs. I think a Nose Tackle is a must in the draft, but so is safety, linebacker and cornerback. It's frustrating.


You guys should have kept Arians. But woulda looked like scum bags for firing a guy with cancer :lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I didn't realize the draft was so close.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> You guys should have kept Arians. But woulda looked like scum bags for firing a guy with cancer :lmao


LMAO, that would've been so terrible. But by Jim Irsay standards, probably not so bad. Going from Arians to Pep Fucking Hamilton definitely sucks. Especially seeing what Arians is doing with Arizona.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i wanted arians back then. i as mad when pagano came back to coach in the playoffs.


that was arians team. he got us there, he deserved it. he's the best coach we've had in the luck era. :mj2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

@mrmister


why isn't the thread in honour of THE GREAT Tim Tebow


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

TeBow down to greatness


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i forgot the eagles have SANCHEZ too.



this shit is TOO fucking GOOD. :lmao


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Patriots are the only team to ever beat Tebow in the playoffs


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

doing myself a great favor and not putting espn on today


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

So Chip Kelly IS a wannabe Belichick. This will end well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> @mrmister
> 
> 
> why isn't the thread in honour of THE GREAT Tim Tebow


I don't know but I'm now picking the Eagles the win the Super Bowl:mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Tebow Time!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

brown wants a new deal and his contract runs until 2018 :lmao



this is the problem with nfl contracts. you get cut immediately when you're not doing well, due to the guaranteed money, but if you're a player far outplaying his contract than you're just fucked. Players need to win big next time they have negotiations.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The 2015 schedules are out now fwiw. We start the season against Green Bay, it's time to get our revenge.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ugh. 2 of the Colts first 5 games, I'll be at work. Stupid night shift


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Pats vs stillers is meh

Should gave been jets or bills. We really have no rivalry with Pittsburgh anymore.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The Rams first 5 games 

Seattle
Washington
Pittsburgh
Arizona
Greenbay

:mj2

After the bye week everything else seems pretty easy.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Harribel said:


> The Rams first 5 games
> 
> Seattle
> Washington
> ...


That's not terrible tbh. I think Bell is out for the first 4 games so that's a plus. 

Wouldn't be surprised if you guys won 3 of those


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)




----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

:ti ESPN is all Tebow now.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Joffrey Baratheon said:


> That's not terrible tbh. I think Bell is out for the first 4 games so that's a plus.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if you guys won 3 of those


Every year they let me down :mj2


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Abreu Bomb Alert System said:


> :ti ESPN is all Tebow now.


If I were playing D against Tebow I'd just yell "Jesus Christ throw me the ball Tim!" All game to see if he trips up.


----------

